#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Отрицаемый атман, не отрицаемый атман.

## Евгений В. Балакирев

Отрицаемый атман - это реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм). 

Не отрицаемый атман - это безначальность и неустранимость опыта 
(дхармы - санскрита ли, асанскрита ли - это данность, порядок вещей). 

У Арья Нагарджуны, сочетание атман и анатман: 

"С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил. 
О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!"

У Третьего Кармапы, сочетание атман и анатман: 

"_Абсолютное_ же - это _пустотность собственной природы_, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д., тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее _изначальное осознавание_ без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как _абсолютное_."

То, что в Махаяне существует свой "атман", не означает отрицание пустоты от самобытия. Махаяна сохраняет анатман.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Асанга. Разъяснение Ваджраччхедика-сутры:

 "44. Дхармы не имеют сущностной природы. 
45. Благодаря тому, что он имеет тело дхарм (дхармакая) Будда подобен человеку. 
46. Его тело так же «огромное» тело, из за его великих качеств. Но говорится, что Будда бестелесный, так как у него нет тела. 
47. Ошибочные взгляды включают такие плохие идеи как: о оcновании (ground; месте) всех дхарм, представление о том что мы можем причинить существам освобождение, и очищение [будда*] полей."
 __
Будда имеет Тело дхарм, а дхармы пусты от самобытия. 
Идея основания всех дхарм - ошибочна.

То, что в Махаяне есть свой "атман", не означает отказ от общебуддийского анатман.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Добро пожаловать!

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (27.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Этьен Ламотт ссылается на текст тибетской версии 25-тысячной Праджняпарамита-Сутры, в которой дан список 18 видов пустоты от самобытия:

 "Related lists of eighteen and four emptinesses Like the other great Wisdom Sūtras, the Pañcaviṃśatisāhasrikā proposes a developed list of eighteen śūnyatās, followed by a condensed list of four śūnyatās. To bring a measure of order to such a tangled subject, I [Lamotte] will give a few lexicographical indications, establish a synopsis of the Sanskrit and the Tibetan text, present a translation and finally givea comparative table of the various versions."

 A. Lexicographical indications These are taken from the original Sanskrit text, the Tibetan version and the Chinese translations made by Dh (Dharmarakṣa: T 222); Mo (Mokṣala: T 221); Ku (Kumārajīva: T 223) and Ht (Hiuan-tsang: T 220, VII) - речь у Ламотта идёт как о тибетском, так и о китайском каноне.

В Интернет перевод Ламотта с французского на английский: 

THE TREATISE ON THE GREAT VIRTUE OF WISDOM OF NĀGĀRJUNA (MAHĀPRAJÑĀPĀRAMITĀŚĀSTRA) with a study on Emptiness ÉTIENNE LAMOTTE VOL. IV CHAPTERS XLII (continuation) – XLVIII Composed by the Bodhisattva Nāgārjuna and translated by the Tripiṭakadharmācārya Kumārajīva - p. 1671 

Список 18 видов пустоты от самобытия есть как в тибетском, так и в китайском каноническом переводе больших Сутр Праджняпарамиты. Пустота от самобытия - общее учение для Второго поворота и для Третьего. 

Сандхинирмочана-Сутра (Третий поворот) перечисляет те же Праджняпарамитские виды пустоты от самобытия. Асанга сохраняет в учении о Теле дхарм пустоту дхарм от самобытия. Жентонг Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула (жентонг Кагью) учит пустоте от самобытия вместе с инопустотой на абсолютном уровне. 

Анатман сохраняется в Махаяне.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

полночные монологи анатмавадина ))))

----------

Aion (03.06.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015), Ондрий (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

О том, что называют «изначальная основа» (gshis) или «врожденная природа» (babs kyi rang bzhin), в _Ланкааватара-сутре_ сказано:

*Незрелые умом дрянные интеллектуалы*
Исследуют [ее], подобно трупу.*

...

Изначальная основа (gshis), ум-как-таковой (sems nyid), истинная суть вещей (rnal ma'i don), пребывает за пределами речи, мысли и словесных определений. Потому она не может быть постигнута средствами созданных умом философских доктрин.

Лонгченпа. _Семньи нгельсо_

================
* byis pa ngan pa rtog ge ba
rtog ge ba - [speculative] philosopher, dialectician, sophist, logician

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Pema Sonam (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015), Серг (20.12.2022)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> О том, что называют «изначальная основа» (gshis) или «врожденная природа» (babs kyi rang bzhin), в _Ланкааватара-сутре_ сказано:
> 
> *Незрелые умом дрянные интеллектуалы*
> Исследуют [ее], подобно трупу.*
> 
> ...
> 
> Изначальная основа (gshis), ум-как-таковой (sems nyid), истинная суть вещей (rnal ma'i don), пребывает за пределами речи, мысли и словесных определений. Потому она не может быть постигнута средствами созданных умом философских доктрин.
> 
> ...


Это имеет отношение к тому, что Чже Цонкапа называл освоением: мало правильно установить воззрение пустотности, нужно его йогически освоить, в созерцании. Пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне это не отрицает. Точно так же, как у Третьего Кармапы, у Лонгченпы изначальное осознавание пусто от самобытия:

«(Дзогпа Ченпо), опираясь на изначально чистую и обнажённую *коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия* и никогда не прекращается, понимает её (коренную осознанность) и все происходящие из неё феномены как свободные от крайностей, подобно пространству». Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче. Ум Будды: антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджама по Дзогпа Ченпо. М.: Саттва, 2006. — С. 125.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

18 видов пустоты от самобытия больших Сутр Праджняпарамиты (общее учение Второго и Третьего поворотов об абсолютном уровне): 

1) адхьятма-шуньята
2) бахирдха-шуньята
3) адхьятма-бахирдха-шуньята 
4) шуньята-шуньята
5) махашуньята
6) парамартха-шуньята
7) санскрита-шуньята
8) асанскрита-шуньята
9) атьянта-шуньята
10) анаварагра-шуньята
11) анавакара-шуньята
12) пракрита-шуньята
13) свалакшана-шуньята
14) сарвадхарма-шуньята
15) анупаяамбха-шуньята
16) абхава-шуньята
17) свабхава-шуньята
18) абхава-свабхава-шуньята

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

То, что тибетцы всех школ слушают учения Е.С. Далай-Ламы, не случайно. То, что он говорит, не относится только к Гелуг. 

Е.С. Далай-Лама 14-й:
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...s-in-bodhgaya/

"Таким образом, здесь все четыре школы тибетского буддизма проявляют единодушие. Однако существует еще одна школа буддийской мысли, которая носит название Жентонг (пустотность всего остального). Она, по-видимому, расходится в своем толковании пустоты с другими школами. Тем не менее, по словам Къенце Ринпочэ, последователи школы Жентонг делятся на две группы: точка зрения первых вполне приемлема, что касается вторых, то они не совсем правы. Многие ученые Тибета еще в древности подвергали позицию школы Жентонг суровой критике. Ее последователями относительно пустоты утверждалось, что абсолют свободен от всех обусловленных явлений и что абсолютная истина сама становится абсолютом, а не существует условно. Такая точка зрения ошибочна. Она противоречит учениям Нагарджуны и тому, что излагается во Втором повороте колеса учения, то есть во Второй проповеди Будды, в Сутрах Праджняпарамиты. Сам Нагарджуна сказал, что ни одно явление не существует как абсолют. Это относится даже к самой пустоте. Даже абсолютная истина не существует как абсолют. Он сказал, что все явления обусловлены другими факторами, что они пребывают во взаимозависимости с другими явлениями. Именно поэтому все явления обладают природой пустоты, и сама пустота в данном случае не является исключением. Сам Будда дал это ясно понять в своем учении о шестнадцати, восемнадцати и двадцати различных видах пустоты, в число которых входят "пустота пустоты" (stong ра nyid stong ра nyid) и "пустота абсолюта" (don dam ра stong ра nyid)." 

Дилго Кьенце Ринпоче - на которого ссылается Е.С. Далай-Лама - выделял жентонг Мипам Ринпоче и Лонгченпы в качестве достоверного.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

То же самое касается традиции Джонанг Тактен Пунцог Линг, главой которой является Богдо-Гэгэн Ринпоче. В верительной грамоте дост. Йонтен Гиалтсо главой школы Джонанг указан Богдо-Гэгэн Ринпоче: Khalkha Jetsun Dhampa (Head of Jonangpa sect). Джонанг Тактен Пунцог Линг должна следовать заявленной традиции: разделять  воззрение на абсолютное своего главы: 

"Понимаете, когда имеется нечто постоянное, оно также будет обозначением применительно к основе для обозначения объекта, таким образом, по-прежнему имеет место процесс обозначения, который означает отсутствие независимого, самодостаточного существования. (...) То, что вы называете постоянным, зависит от процесса обозначения и, таким образом, лишено самобытия." (Богдо-Гэгэн Ринпоче, Комментарии на практику Чод).

Если с такой трактовкой не согласны в Амдо - для Джонанг Тактен Пунцог Линг это не имеет значения.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

В китайском буддизме учение о 18 видах пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне - тоже общее место. Пустота истинносущего от самобытия в трактате Нагарджуны 12 врат (который относится именно к китайской канонической традиции) - в главе про свабхаву.

----------


## Tong Po

Никто и не отрицает Второй Поворот. Вот, скачайте и прочитайте *полностью* и с удивлением узнаете как именно непротиворечиво в Кагью *сочетаются все три Поворота*, при этом *Третий считается высшим воззрением*:http://www.dharmabooks.net/books/dharma_t/101345.phtml

----------

Vladiimir (28.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

Кхенпо Цультрим чaсто подрaзделяет учение Будды нa четыре чaсти:

            1) То кaк вещи возникaют, нaпример, перерождение, кaрмa причины и следствия, aтомы и моменты сознaния. Это соответствует Хинaяне.

            2) То кaк все вещи являются основополaгaющим умом. Другими словaми, нет реaльной рaзницы между умом и мaтерией. Это доктринa Читтaмaтры.

            3) То кaкими вещи являются нa сaмом деле. Другими словaми пустыми от истинного существовaния. Это доктринa сутр второй Дхaрмaчaкры.

            4) Абсолютнaя реaльность того кaкими вещи являются нa сaмом деле. Другими словaми вещи проявляются кaк игрa Ясносветной Природы Умa. Этa доктринa основывaется нa сутрaх третьей Дхaрмaчaкры, в Жентонг и Вaджрaяне.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Никто и не отрицает Второй Поворот. Вот, скачайте и прочитайте *полностью* и с удивлением узнаете как именно непротиворечиво в Кагью *сочетаются все три Поворота*, при этом *Третий считается высшим воззрением*:http://www.dharmabooks.net/books/dharma_t/101345.phtml


Известно, как сочетаются: как совмещение пустоты от самобытия и инопустоты на абсолютном уровне. Жентонг в Кагью изучается по комментариям Джамгон Конгтрула, который - вслед за Третьим Кармапой - учил пустоте от самобытия на абсолютном уровне.

----------


## Tong Po

Напечатаю, также как Германн простыней и удалюсь, ибо спорить с ним не собираюсь:

"Рaтнaготрaвибхaгa дaет три пунктa доктрины буддийской Мaхaяны, которые докaзывaют, что все чувствующие существa облaдaют Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхой. Онa излaгaет доктрину Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхи в десяти глaвaх и дaет девять примеров из Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхaсутры, которые иллюстрирую кaк, несмотря нa ее неизменность, должны быть удaлены зaвесы.

            Этa доктринa учит трем стaдиям: нечистой, чaстично чистой и совершенно чистой, которые соответствуют обычным существaм, Бодхисaттвaм и Буддaм. Это тaкже соотносится с основой, путём и плодом Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхи.

            Внaчaле, обычные существa совсем не узнaют Ясносветной Природы своего умa. Это происходит потому, что он (ум) покрыт грубыми и тонкими зaвесaми. Основой здесь является Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхa, которaя подобнa золоту, содержaщемуся в золотой руде.

            Когдa Бодхисaттвa понимaет истинную природу умa - грубые зaвесы отпaдaют. После этого Бодхисaттвa использует свою реaлизaцию кaк сущность пути, которaя состоит в очищении - это похоже нa очищение золотa после того кaк оно было отделено от руды.

            Окончaтельнaя реaлизaция, это плод Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхи и это подобно совершенно очищенному золоту, которое облaдaет всеми кaчествaми чистоты. Плод Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхи демонстрирует все кaчествa совершенного Будды.

            Рaтнaготрaвибхaгa учит, что Элемент (т. е. *Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхa*) пуст от зaгрязнений, которые отделяются, поскольку не являются его сущностью, но *не пуст от кaчеств Будды, которые неотделимы, поскольку являются его сущностью*."

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Уттаратантра-шастра:

"Раздражение по отношению к Дхарме, 
*Взгляды, признающие наличие самости*, 
Страхи из-за страданий в самсаре, 
Пренебрежение благом существ, - 
Это четыре вида завес людей с сильной привязанностью"

----------


## Tong Po

"Эти кaчествa являются сущностью Умa Мудрости. Они неотделимы от своей сущности, тaк кaк если бы сущность умa былa одной вещью, a ее кaчествa другой. Если бы это было тaк, то с помощью доводов Мaдхьямaки они были бы предстaвлены кaк пустые по своей природе. Сущность моглa бы проявиться только опирaясь нa кaчествa, a кaчествa - опирaясь нa сущность. Тaкие кaчествa или тaкaя сущность не могут иметь никaкой сaмосущности или истинного существовaния. Однaко, *кaчествa Будды не тaковы. Они не могут быть схвaчены концептуaльным умом и они не отделены от сущности Умa Мудрости* (который тaкже не может быть схвaчен концептуaльным умом). Тaким обрaзом кaчествa Будды, *это не состaвные или обусловленные феномены, которые возникaют, длятся и исчезaют. Они существуют изначально.*"

----------


## Tong Po

> Уттаратантра-шастра:
> 
> "Раздражение по отношению к Дхарме, 
> *Взгляды, признающие наличие самости*, 
> Страхи из-за страданий в самсаре, 
> Пренебрежение благом существ, - 
> Это четыре вида завес людей с сильной привязанностью"



Здесь идёт речь об иной самости. Не о том, что в Третьем Повороте. Речь тут (в Вашей цитате) об *эгоцентрации.*

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Напечатаю, также как Германн простыней и удалюсь, ибо спорить с ним не собираюсь:
> 
> "Рaтнaготрaвибхaгa дaет три пунктa доктрины буддийской Мaхaяны, которые докaзывaют, что все чувствующие существa облaдaют Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхой. Онa излaгaет доктрину Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхи в десяти глaвaх и дaет девять примеров из Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхaсутры, которые иллюстрирую кaк, несмотря нa ее неизменность, должны быть удaлены зaвесы.
> 
>             Этa доктринa учит трем стaдиям: нечистой, чaстично чистой и совершенно чистой, которые соответствуют обычным существaм, Бодхисaттвaм и Буддaм. Это тaкже соотносится с основой, путём и плодом Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхи.
> 
>             Внaчaле, обычные существa совсем не узнaют Ясносветной Природы своего умa. Это происходит потому, что он (ум) покрыт грубыми и тонкими зaвесaми. Основой здесь является Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхa, которaя подобнa золоту, содержaщемуся в золотой руде.
> 
>             Когдa Бодхисaттвa понимaет истинную природу умa - грубые зaвесы отпaдaют. После этого Бодхисaттвa использует свою реaлизaцию кaк сущность пути, которaя состоит в очищении - это похоже нa очищение золотa после того кaк оно было отделено от руды.
> ...


Конкретизируйте, что именно Вы утверждаете. Здесь, в этой теме, утверждается совмещение пустоты от самобытия и инопустоты на абсолютном уровне. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, на уровне изначального осознавания?

----------


## Tong Po

"...жентонгпы не поддерживaют того, что Ум Мудрости познaет двойственным способом. Он не подрaзделяет нa познaющий и познaвaемый aспекты, тaким обрaзом тонкого объектa Умa Мудрости не существует. Это не поток моментов осознaвaния. Он (Ум мудрости) совершенно ни чем не связaн и свободен от всех концепций, включaя время и прострaнство. Поэтому *он существует изнaчaльно, тaкже кaк и его кaчествa*."

----------


## Tong Po

> Конкретизируйте, что именно Вы утверждаете. Здесь, в этой теме, утверждается совмещение пустоты от самобытия и инопустоты на абсолютном уровне. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, на уровне изначального осознавания?


Я Вам цитирую стандартный в Кагью подход. Он таков. Нравится Вам или нет. Я не призываю Вас менять Ваши странные убеждения - мне они вообще совершенно фиолетовы. Я просто иллюстрирую, что кроме Белуг есть и иной *Буддизм*.

----------

Vladiimir (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Здесь идёт речь об иной самости. Не о том, что в Третьем Повороте. Речь тут (в Вашей цитате) об *эгоцентрации.*


У Третьего Кармапы (которого цитирует Джамгон Конгтрул) 18 видов пустоты от самобытия справедливы на абсолютном уровне: 

"Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д., тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное." 

Отсутствие эгоцентрации не устраняет пустоту от самобытия с абсолютного уровня в жентонг Кагью.
Конкретизируйте свою позицию: Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне?

----------


## Tong Po

"Совершенно существующaя природa существует истинно поскольку обретaется неконцептуaльным обрaзом. В Читтaмaтре считaется, что совершенно существующaя природa является просто пустотностью, в смысле свободы от концептуaльного процессa рaзличения внешних воспринимaемых объектов субстaнционaльно отличными от внутреннего воспринимaющего умa. В Жентонг же это считaется сaмой неконцептуaльной Мудростью Умa. Онa нa сaмом деле пустa от концептуaльных процессов рaзличения сущности внешних воспринимaемых объектов и внутренних воспринимaющих умов. Это тaкже пусто от концептуaлизирующего процессa, который создaет проявление рaзделенного сознaния (виджнянa), то есть потокa дискретных моментов сознaния с воспринимaющими и воспринимaемыми aспектaми. Онa (Мудрость Умa) совершенно свободнa от любого концептуaлизирующего процессa и знaет, что в некотором смысле, это совершенно зa пределaми концептуaльного умa. То есть это совершенно невообрaзимо, *поэтому можно говорить об этом кaк о истинно существующем.*"

----------


## Tong Po

> Конкретизируйте свою позицию: Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне?


Да я ващще криптошивошактист, отстаньте от меня.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я Вам цитирую стандартный в Кагью подход. Он таков. Нравится Вам или нет. Я не призываю Вас менять Ваши странные убеждения - мне они вообще совершенно фиолетовы. Я просто иллюстрирую, что кроме Белуг есть и иной *Буддизм*.


Жентонг в Кагью изучается по комментариям Джамгон Контгрула. У него, точно так же, как у Третьего Кармапы, на абсолютном уровне совмещены пустота от самобытия и инопустота. Изначальное осознавание, пустое от иного - пусто от самобытия. Вы согласны с пустотой от самобытия на абсолютном уровне?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да я ващще криптошивошактист, отстаньте от меня.


Ваше право, Ваше личное дело. Если же речь идёт о Кагью, то на абсолютном уровне в жентонг Кагью сохраняется пустота от самобытия. Джамгон Конгтрул и Третий Кармапа этому учили. Согласно им в Кагью жентонг и изучается.

----------


## Tong Po

"...Совершенно существующaя природa, это aбсолютнaя пустотность. Это неконцептуaльнaя Мудрость Умa, не возникaющaя, не длящaяся и не исчезaющaя. Онa существует изнaчaльно и нaделенa кaчествaми.* Это пусто в том смысле, что свободно от всех зaтемнений создaнных концептуaльным умом.* Поэтому, когдa *концептуaльный* ум стaрaется схвaтить ее, то _не может ничего нaйти_ и тaким обрaзом _переживaет_ это кaк пустотность. Для концептуaльного умa, это пусто, но *со своей собственной точки зрения - это Ясносветнaя Природa Умa со всеми своими качествами*."

----------


## Tong Po

> Ваше право, Ваше личное дело. Если же речь идёт о Кагью, то на абсолютном уровне в жентонг Кагью сохраняется пустота от самобытия.


В сообщении №27 смотрите чего там сохраняется и в каком смысле.

----------


## Tong Po

"...Сущность неконцептуaльной Мудрости Умa не может быть схвaченa концептуaльным умом, и с точки зрения концептуaльного умa онa не имеет сущности; *со своей собственной точки зрения - это Абсолютнaя Реальность.*"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы признаёте *пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне*, на уровне изначального осознавания?


Определение сформулируйте, чтоб было понятно, о чем речь. Потому что ваша декларация "пустоты от самобытия" выглядит как некий "символ веры", не наполненный никаким смыслом.

Изначальное осознавание (ум ясного света) есть основа для обозначения понятием "личность, которая не имеет прекращения". По смыслу - это атман, и ничто иное.

----------

Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Определение сформулируйте, чтоб было понятно, о чем речь. Потому что ваша декларация "пустоты от самобытия" выглядит как некий "символ веры", не наполненный никаким смыслом.
> 
> Изначальное осознавание (ум ясного света) есть основа для обозначения понятием "личность, которая не имеет прекращения". По смыслу - это атман, и ничто иное.


Отрицаемый атман - это реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм). Не отрицаемый атман - это безначальность и неустранимость опыта (дхармы - санскрита ли, асанскрита ли - это данность, порядок вещей).

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> "...Сущность неконцептуaльной Мудрости Умa не может быть схвaченa концептуaльным умом, и с точки зрения концептуaльного умa онa не имеет сущности; *со своей собственной точки зрения - это Абсолютнaя Реальность.*"


Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне? Лично Вы - заявляющий себя буддистом Карма Кагью?

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне? Лично Вы - заявляющий себя буддистом Карма Кагью?


Я признаю, что Шива одновременно имманентен и трансцендентен, а Шакти неотделима от Него. 

А як буддiст Карма Кагью я признаю то, что процитировал выше. Если Вы не в силах вместить - это Ваши проблемы.

----------


## Нико

> Определение сформулируйте, чтоб было понятно, о чем речь. Потому что ваша декларация "пустоты от самобытия" выглядит как некий "символ веры", не наполненный никаким смыслом.
> 
> Изначальное осознавание (ум ясного света) есть основа для обозначения понятием "личность, которая не имеет прекращения". По смыслу - это атман, и ничто иное.


Про nga tsam забыли, конечно. Ибо это не сопоставимо с атманом, неудобно.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я признаю, что Шива одновременно имманентен и трансцендентен, а Шакти неотделима от Него. 
> А як буддiст Карма Кагью я признаю то, что процитировал выше. Если Вы не в силах вместить - это Ваши проблемы.


Буддизм отрицает всё трансцендентное (реальное со своей стороны, отдельно от феноменов). То, что Вы не понимаете буддизм, путая взгляды Карма Кагью с Шиваизмом - это Ваши проблемы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Отрицаемый атман - это реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм).


"Реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта" (безначальная природа ума) ни едина с дхармами, ни отдельна от них. Это объясняется на примере зеркала, которое ни отдельно ни тождественно с появляющимися в нем отражениями.
А также на примере кристалла, который (в идеале), не имея собственных качеств (пустой от всего иного, нежели он сам) производит разнообразные "видимости" (разные цвета радуги).




> Не отрицаемый атман - это безначальность и неустранимость опыта.


Нет опыта, если он не осознается. Сам осознающий - и есть не отрицаемый атман.
Обе ваши формулировки указывают на изначальную природу ума, понимаемую как истинносущее.

Личное (отдельное от других), вечное (безначальное и бесконечное) и осознающее - это и есть Атман, просто по определению. )))

----------

Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> "Реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта" (безначальная природа ума) ни едина с дхармами, ни отдельна от них. Это объясняется на примере зеркала, которое ни отдельно ни тождественно с появляющимися в нем отражениями.
> А также на примере кристалла, который (в идеале), не имея собственных качеств (пустой от всего иного, нежели он сам) производит разнообразные "видимости" (разные цвета радуги).


Зеркало (чистая ясность) - это не реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта. Чистая ясность едина с дхармами, йермэд (освобождение от санскрита дхарм сансары не отрицает асанскрита дхармы нирваны). Ясный свет только в дхармах и есть, как их светимость. Ясный свет не стоит за дхармами: не является подкладкой феноменов.

----------

Дубинин (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Нет опыта, если он не осознается. Сам осознающий - и есть не отрицаемый атман.
> Обе ваши формулировки указывают на изначальную природу ума, понимаемую как истинносущее.
> 
> Личное (отдельное от других), вечное (безначальное и бесконечное) и осознающее - это и есть Атман, просто по определению. )))


Отсутствие осознавания, омрачённость - тоже опыт. Сансара безначальна: с этим каноническим утверждением никто не спорил. Безначальность и неустранимость опыта (безначальность потока дхарм, неустранимость асанскрита дхарм при достижении нирваны) - не то же самое, что отрицаемый атман. За опытом, отдельно от него, никакого самостоятельного осознания не стоит. То, что есть - это и есть весь опыт сейчас. За ним нет наблюдающей со стороны за всем происходящим, отдельной от дхарм, осознающей их  души. Отдельного от дхарм бессознательного носителя опыта тоже нет.

Буддийский атман, дхармата - анатман.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ясный свет только в дхармах и есть, как их светимость. Ясный свет не стоит за дхармами: не является подкладкой феноменов.


Ну и каша у вас в голове.
Какой "ясный свет в дхармах", это о чем вообще? Дхармы - иллюзорные видимости, порождаемые омраченным умом на основе созревших васан, подобно тому, как возникают отражения в зеркале на основе причин и условий, или появляется радуга из кристалла.
А "ясный свет" - качество ума, просто по определению: "ум - это просто ясность и осознавание".

----------

Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну и каша у вас в голове.
> Какой "ясный свет в дхармах", это о чем вообще? Дхармы - иллюзорные видимости, порождаемые омраченным умом на основе созревших васан, подобно тому, как возникают отражения в зеркале на основе причин и условий, или появляется радуга из кристалла.
> А "ясный свет" - качество ума, просто по определению: "ум - это просто ясность и осознавание".


Дхармы - это единицы опыта, условно выделяемые по одной существенной характеристике. Ясный свет не является носителем, подкладкой дхарм: это их качество светоносности. Йермэд: нельзя помыслить ясный свет отдельно от всех дхарм. Где ясный свет, там и дхармы - где дхармы, там и ясный свет. Дхармата безначальна и неустранима. Дхармата данность, порядок вещей.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Отдельного от дхарм бессознательного носителя опыта тоже нет.


Бессознательного нет, есть сознательный: изначальная ясность-и-осознавание.
И когда изначальный ум осознает собственный ясный свет, это не имеет отношения к дхармам, он существует помимо дхарм.
Потому что в противном случае пришлось бы решить, что будды, "не воспринимающие дхарм" (не видящие "падающих волосков" по известной метафоре), не имеют и ума.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармы - это единицы опыта, условно выделяемые по одной существенной характеристике. *Ясный свет* не является носителем дхарм: *это их качество светоносности.* Йермэд: нельзя помыслить ясный свет отдельно от всех дхарм.


Извините, Евгений, но слова "*ясный свет - качество светоносности дхарм*" - это редкостный бред.
Непонятно даже, о чем с вами можно после этого говорить.

----------

Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Про nga tsam забыли, конечно. Ибо это не сопоставимо с атманом, неудобно.


Про nga tsam - это ты забыла разъяснить нам, что это такое.

----------


## Сергей Хос

А вот тут:



> безначальность и неустранимость опыта - это *данность, порядок вещей*.


вы вообще утверждаете в качестве истинносущего (= объективное) некий "порядок вещей".
Да, именно так считают в вайбхашике.
Но причем тут махаяна?
Я же говорю, каше в голове полная.

----------

Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Бессознательного нет, есть сознательный: изначальная ясность-и-осознавание.
> И когда изначальный ум осознает собственный ясный свет, это не имеет отношения к дхармам, он существует помимо дхарм.
> Потому что в противном случае пришлось бы решить, что будды, "не воспринимающие дхарм" (не видящие "падающих волосков" по известной метафоре), не имеют и ума.


У Будды асанскрита дхармы (такой опыт, как всеведение и т.д.) У существа санскрита дхармы (такой опыт, как сомнения и т.д.) Полное Пробуждение это опыт (асанскрита дхармы тоже виды опыта). Будды имеют другой ум, асанскрита дхармы. Пока Пробуждение не достигнуто, состояние Будды в уже готовом виде за опытом не стоит. Всё, что есть - чистая ясность - только в текущем опыте и есть, каким бы он ни был.

----------

Дубинин (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Про nga tsam - это ты забыла разъяснить нам, что это такое.


В 50-й раз опять разъяснить?))))

----------


## Нико

> Я просто иллюстрирую, что кроме Белуг есть и иной *Буддизм*.


Белуг -- это рыба такая? Да, помимо неё, есть и иной "буддизм".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Белуг -- это рыба такая? Да, помимо неё, есть и иной "буддизм".


Да ты же сколько не объясняла, все по-разному.
Этот nga tsam у тебя приписывался то скандхам, от изначальному уму, то объявлялся "просто наименованием", то вдруг становился носителем васан (а как "просто имя" может быть носителем - неведомо).
Не поймешь, в общем. Ты может решила уже наконец что-то определенное? тогда скажи.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У Будды асанскрита дхармы (такой опыт, как всеведение и т.д.) У существа санскрита дхармы (такой опыт, как сомнения и т.д.) Полное Пробуждение это опыт (асанскрита дхармы тоже виды опыта). Будды имеют другой ум, асанскрита дхармы. Пока Пробуждение не достигнуто, состояние Будды в уже готовом виде за опытом не стоит. Всё, что есть - чистая ясность - только в текущем опыте и есть, каким бы он ни был.


Набор слов формально связанных в "логические цепочки" исключительно грамматическими согласованиями, что создает видимость смысла, которого на самом деле тут нет.
Чистое графоманство. Даже обсуждать нечего.

----------

Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Извините, Евгений, но слова "*ясный свет - качество светоносности дхарм*" - это редкостный бред.
> Непонятно даже, о чем с вами можно после этого говорить.


Идея ясного света как подкладки дхарм, реальной со своей стороны, отдельно от дхарм - небуддийская. 
Ясный свет это ясность дхарм. За дхармами ясный свет не стоит, отдельно от дхарм ясный свет невозможен.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Набор слов формально связанных в "логические цепочки" исключительно грамматическими согласованиями, что создает видимость смысла, которого на самом деле тут нет.
> Чистое графоманство. Даже обсуждать нечего.


Обсуждайте цитаты из Нагарджуны и Третьего Кармапы в заглавном топике. Там всё есть.

----------


## Нико

> Да ты же сколько не объясняла, все по-разному.
> Этот nga tsam у тебя приписывался то скандхам, от изначальному уму, то объявлялся "просто наименованием", то вдруг становился носителем васан (а как "просто имя" может быть носителем - неведомо).
> Не поймешь, в общем. Ты может решила уже наконец что-то определенное? тогда скажи.


Гмм... Такое ощущение, что я ничего про это на БФ не писала с 98 года аж. Вот момент: Ерш сказал, что спорил с Зотовым до хрипоты. Я же спорила с Торчиновым. Из этих четверых людей двоих уже нет. Скоро и остальных двоих может не стать. 

А "просто я" -- это личность, обозначение, наложенное на скандхи. Tsam означает отсутствие у этой личности самобытия, атмана. По-другому я не представляю себе картину просветления. )

И повторяю цитату из Далай-ламы: "просто я" является постоянной основой кармических отпечатков, тогда как ментальное сознание -- их временной основой. Ты ещё тогда удивился).

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А вот тут:
> 
> вы вообще утверждаете в качестве истинносущего (= объективное) некий "порядок вещей".
> Да, именно так считают в вайбхашике.
> Но причем тут махаяна?
> Я же говорю, каше в голове полная.


Речь о дхармате. Всегда были и будут дхармы. Ясный свет без дхарм вообще, либо за дхармами - невозможен. Он не является  подкладкой дхарм, от них отдельной, способной к самостоятельному существованию, либо стоящей за дхармами. Ясный свет пуст от самобытия. Он только в дхармах, как  ясность дхарм.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А "просто я" -- это *личность, обозначение, наложенное на скандхи*. Tsam означает отсутствие у этой личности самобытия, атмана. По-другому я не представляю себе картину просветления. )


ОК
Тогда два вопроса:
1) "Личность, наложенная в качестве обозначения" на изначальный ум ясного света - это какая-то иная личность, или та же самая, что и на скандхи?
2) Как "обозначение, наложенное на скандхи" может быть носителем васан? Катаемся на имени "машина"? (или ты уже отказалась от этого тезиса?)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> И когда изначальный ум осознает собственный ясный свет, это не имеет отношения к дхармам, он существует помимо дхарм.


Это уже не Махаяна. Это Шиваизм. Ясный свет не существует помимо всех дхарм вообще: асанскрита дхармы нирваны (опыт всеведения и т.д.) никто не отменял. Жентонг на них настаивает, на совершенных качествах Пробуждения, вместо голого отсутствия в нигилистическом отрицании. Но пока Пробуждение не достигнуто, всеведения нет: оно не стоит уже в готовом виде за скандхами.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всегда были и будут дхармы.


Это воззрение вайбхашики. Дхармы - проекции изначального ума.

[Все феномены] возникают как игра чистой *собственной сущности таковости* (*ji lta ba ngo bo nyid* nas dag pa'i rol shar ba). Поэтому отдыхай, пребывая в недвойственности великого блаженства за пределами действий, усилий, памятования и помышлений. В _Царе всетворящем_ говорится:

В совершенно чистой нерожденной дхармате
*Явленности вещей возникают подобно отражениям*.
Поскольку природа возникновения недвойственна,
Отдыхай в великом блаженстве, таковости без усилий.

Лонгченпа. Семньи нгельсо




> Ясный свет без дхарм вообще, либо за дхармами - невозможен.


Это, извините, вздор.
У вас дхармы стали истинносущим, как в хинаяне.

----------

Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> ОК
> Тогда два вопроса:
> 1) "Личность, наложенная в качестве обозначения" на изначальный ум ясного света - это какая-то иная личность, или та же самая?
> 2) Как "обозначение, наложенное на скандхи" может быть носителем васан? (или ты уже отказалась от этого тезиса?)


Какая "та же самая"? Если самосущая, то нет.
Я не отказывалась от тезиса. Но ты не понимаешь, что "просто я" -- это не только голое слово. Иными словами, ты не понимаешь суть прасангики.

----------

Алексей А (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это воззрение вайбхашики. Дхармы - проекции изначального ума.
> 
> [Все феномены] возникают как игра чистой *собственной сущности таковости* (*ji lta ba ngo bo nyid* nas dag pa'i rol shar ba). Поэтому отдыхай, пребывая в недвойственности великого блаженства за пределами действий, усилий, памятования и помышлений. В _Царе всетворящем_ говорится:
> 
> В совершенно чистой нерожденной дхармате
> *Явленности вещей возникают подобно отражениям*.
> Поскольку природа возникновения недвойственна,
> Отдыхай в великом блаженстве, таковости без усилий.
> 
> ...


Дхармы - это виды опыта. Всеведение - тоже опыт, аспект нирваны Будды. Как же обойтись без всеведения, асанскрита дхармы? Асанскрита дхармы, нирванические, есть. И они пусты от самобытия.

----------


## Нико

> Это, извините, вздор.
> У вас дхармы стали истинносущим, как в хинаяне.


А разве у вас они не истинносущие? Типа ясного света?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какая "та же самая"? Если самосущая, то нет.


Ты не ответила на вопрос: да или нет?

----------


## Нико

> Ты не ответила на вопрос: да или нет?


Я не могу ответить "да или нет" на вопрос: "это какая-то иная личность или та же самая"? :EEK!:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А разве у вас они не истинносущие? Типа ясного света?


Изначальный ум ЯС может быть истинносущим, поскольку он не является объектом: он переживается лишь в опыте недвойственности. А с т. зрения двойствености он видится несуществующим - в этом его пустотность.
А дхармы существуют лишь в "пространстве" субъект-объектного двойственного восприятия. Как они могут быть носителями ЯС или тождественными ему?
Полный бред так думать.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Атман, стряхнувший с себя перхоть дхарм (всех, вообще) - стоял бы за дхармами, мог бы существовать от дхарм отдельно. Такой атман в Ньингма и Кагью отрицается на абсолютном уровне.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Для Третьего Кармапы 18 видов пустоты от самобытия справедливы на абсолютном уровне:

1) адхьятма-шуньята
2) бахирдха-шуньята
3) адхьятма-бахирдха-шуньята 
4) шуньята-шуньята
5) махашуньята
6) парамартха-шуньята
7) санскрита-шуньята
8) асанскрита-шуньята
9) атьянта-шуньята
10) анаварагра-шуньята
11) анавакара-шуньята
12) пракрита-шуньята
13) свалакшана-шуньята
14) сарвадхарма-шуньята
15) анупаяамбха-шуньята
16) абхава-шуньята
17) свабхава-шуньята
18) абхава-свабхава-шуньята

Третий Кармапа:

"_Абсолютное_ же - это _пустотность собственной природы_, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д., тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее _изначальное осознавание_ без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как _абсолютное_."

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не могу ответить "да или нет" на вопрос: "это какая-то иная личность или та же самая"?


Почему не можешь?
Вопрос-то простой: говорится
1) о личности как "условном обозначении", приписанном скандхам и
2) о личности как "условном обозначении", приписанном изначальному уму ЯС.
Если между этими суждениями нет противоречия, значит, это один и тот же "приписываемый ярлык".
Если есть противоречие - значит, разные личности: одна приписана сказндахам, а другая - уму ЯС.

И как?

----------


## Нико

> Изначальный ум ЯС может быть истинносущим, поскольку он не является объектом: он переживается лишь в опыте недвойственности. А с т. зрения двойствености он видится несуществующим - в этом его пустотность.
> А дхармы существуют лишь в "пространстве" субъект-объектного двойственного восприятия. Как они могут быть носителями ЯС или тождественными ему?
> Полный бред так думать.


Ясный свет вполне себе дхарма, ибо познаваемое. )))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

В жентонг Ньингма пустота от самобытия справедлива на абсолютном уровне: 

"можно (ошибочно) предположить, что слова условного постулата – «абсолютное не пусто само по себе» – отрицают его пустотность и поддерживают несостоятельный взгляд (...) что абсолютное является обособленным, постоянным и неизменным. Но, в таком случае, нет даже частичного понимания этой великой философской системы." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Львиный рык утверждения жентонг".

"Сугата проясняет сущность сугатагарбхи через учение о пустотности, и он проясняет природу сугатагарбхи через учение о таких совершенных качествах, как силы и т.д., как изначально присущих ей. Эти двое (т.е. сущность и природа) должны быть непротиворечиво объединены. Однако, не достигая уверенности в глубочайшем ключевом моменте нераздельности двух истин, некоторые рассматривают сугатагарбху как нечто постоянное и непустое от своей сущности, тогда как другие, цепляясь за одну лишь пустотность, не могут обосновать изначальное обладание нераздельными качествами изначального осознавания и занимают крайнюю позицию нигилистического воззрения." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Сущность разъяснения Сугатагарбхи".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Такой атман в Ньингма и Кагью отрицается на абсолютном уровне.


Это у вас в голове отрицается.
А на абсолютном уровне ничего не отрицается и не утверждается, поскольку там нет двойственности.
Там атман "просто есть" ))))

----------


## Нико

> Почему не можешь?
> Вопрос-то простой: говорится
> 1) о личности как "условном обозначении", приписанном скандхам и
> 2) о личности как "условном обозначении", приписанном изначальному уму ЯС.
> Если между этими суждениями нет противоречия, значит, это один и тот же "приписываемый ярлык".
> Если есть противоречие - значит, разные личности: одна приписана сказндахам, а другая - уму ЯС.
> 
> И как?


Когда мы живём, обладая грубыми скандхами, "личность" приписывается им. Когда мы умираем и в бардо, "личность" приписывается нашему телу и сознанию в бардо. Та же самая "личность" приписывается комбинации УЯС и тончайшей праны. Не какая-то другая. Именно потому и говорят, что "я" вечно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ясный свет вполне себе дхарма, ибо познаваемое. )))


Познавать - значит отражать. Зеркало не отражает свою поверхность.
В этом смысле татахта - не дхарма и вне познания.
(но, как говорит Лонгченпа, незрелым умам трудно это понять))))

----------

Aion (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это у вас в голове отрицается.
> А на абсолютном уровне ничего не отрицается и не утверждается, поскольку там нет двойственности.
> Там атман "просто есть" ))))


У Третьего Кармапы, Джамгон Конгтрула, Лонгченпы и Мипам Ринпоче - самобытие отрицается на абс. уровне. 
Есть тексты. Факты вещь упрямая.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Та же самая "личность" приписывается* комбинации УЯС и тончайшей праны. Не какая-то другая. Именно потому и говорят, что "я" вечно.


Ну правильно: поток ума ЯС вечен и неуничтожим, и ему приписывается та же самая личность. Это и есть характеристика атмана )))
Не понимаю, о чем спор. ))))

----------

Aion (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Познавать - значит отражать. Зеркало не отражает свою поверхность.
> В этом смысле татахта - не дхарма и вне познания.
> (но, как говорит Лонгченпа, незрелым умам трудно это понять))))


Буддизм отрицает трансцендентное (всё то, что вне возможностей любого познания). Буддизм не теизм.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Познавать - значит отражать. Зеркало не отражает свою поверхность.
> В этом смысле татахта - не дхарма и вне познания.
> (но, как говорит Лонгченпа, незрелым умам трудно это понять))))


 :EEK!: 

Какие мы незрелые, оказывается!

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну правильно: поток ума ЯС вечен и неуничтожим, и ему приписывается та же самая личность. Это и есть характеристика атмана )))
> Не понимаю, о чем спор. ))))


Спор о том, что ты не видишь отличие nga tsam от атмана. Видимо, это неисправимо. Ведь на БФ *никогда никого нельзя переубедить*. Это закономерность.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Буддизм отрицает трансцендентное (всё то, что вне возможностей любого познания). Буддизм не теизм.


Буддизм утверждает, что есть объекты (вернее, пространство опыта), не подлежащие восприятию обычных существ.
В этом смысле татахта - не дхарма и вне познания (обычных существ).
Она не может быть воспринята как объект, в субъект-объектной дихотомии, и в этом смысле она вне познания.
Как зеркало не может отразить собственную поверхность.
Знание о природе ума едино (сахаджа) с самим умом, в этом смысле он самотождественный и истинно-сущий.
Поэтому в Махапаринирвана-сутре он и называется Маха-атманом.

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Специфика буддизма именно в принципиальной познаваемости сущего. Всё познаваемо: и опыт Пробуждения, с его всеведением, и пустота от самобытия. В буддийской картине мира нет ничего трансцендентного, никаких запредельных познанию Парашив.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Буддизм утверждает, что есть объекты (вернее, пространство опыта), не подлежащие восприятию обычных существ.
> В этом смысле татахта - не дхарма и вне познания (обычных существ).
> Она не может быть воспринята как объект, в субъект-объектной дихотомии, и в этом смысле она вне познания.
> Как зеркало не может отразить собственную поверхность.
> Знание о природе ума едино (сахаджа) с самим умом, в этом смысле он самотождественный и истинно-сущий.
> Поэтому в Махапаринирвана-сутре он и называется Маха-атманом.


Этот маха-атман - анатман. Он пуст от самобытия. Самостоятельной подкладкой дхарм, отдельной от дхарм, маха-атман не является. Он дхармами и представлен, маха-атман - это дхармата.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Спор о том, что ты не видишь отличие nga tsam от атмана.


Проблема в том, что ты не можешь это отличие объяснить. Вернее, объяснить отличие атмана от "основы для обозначения простого Я" - изн. ума ЯС.




> Ведь на БФ *никогда никого нельзя переубедить*. Это закономерность.


А зачем переубеждать? ты разве ставишь такую задачу? я - нет.
Мы просто беседуем, обмениваемся мнением и своим пониманием, только и всего.

----------

Aion (28.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Буддизм отрицает всё трансцендентное (реальное со своей стороны, отдельно от феноменов). То, что Вы не понимаете буддизм, путая взгляды Карма Кагью с Шиваизмом - это Ваши проблемы.


Буддизм ничего не может ни отрицать, ни признавать. Буддизм -это просто слово, впрочем, я забыл: Вы же номиналист - у Вас имена могут летать в пространстве и выполнять функции...

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Сергей Хос (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> ОК
> Тогда два вопроса:
> 1) "Личность, наложенная в качестве обозначения" на изначальный ум ясного света - это какая-то иная личность, или та же самая, что и на скандхи?
> 2) Как "обозначение, наложенное на скандхи" может быть носителем васан? Катаемся на имени "машина"? (или ты уже отказалась от этого тезиса?)


Да именно так. Мы все катаемся на имени "машина", потому что называлась бы она метла - катались бы на метле.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Буддизм ничего не может ни отрицать, ни признавать. Буддизм -это просто слово, впрочем, я забыл: Вы же номиналист - у Вас имена могут летать в пространстве и выполнять функции...


У номиналистов имена не летают. Наоборот - имена всего лишь ярлыки.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да именно так. Мы все катаемся на имени "машина", потому что называлась бы она метла - катались бы на метле.


Ага, а если возьмем с собой собачку, машина никуда не поедет, потому что для собачки она никак не называется )))

----------

Aion (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ага, а если возьмем с собой собачку, машина никуда не поедет, потому что для собачки она никак не называется )))


Собачка , возможно, никуда и не едет.  У нее другой опыт.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ага, а если возьмем с собой собачку, машина никуда не поедет, потому что для собачки она никак не называется )))


Не исключено, что Вы в данный момент находитесь в каком то механизме, но поскольку не понимаете его устройства, считаете что никуда не едете.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Буддизм ничего не может ни отрицать, ни признавать. Буддизм -это просто слово, впрочем, я забыл: Вы же номиналист - у Вас имена могут летать в пространстве и выполнять функции...


Буддизм - это совершенно конкретная религия, в учении которой нет ничего трансцендентного, в отличие от Ваших фантазий о нём. Есть трансцендентный аспект Шивы: в буддизме отрицается такой атман.

В Карма Кагью пустота от самобытия справедлива и на абсолютном уровне. Так у Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула, в жентонг Кагью.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Буддизм -это просто слово, впрочем, я забыл: Вы же номиналист - у Вас имена могут летать в пространстве и выполнять функции...


У непонимающих мадхьямаку и имена летают, и отрицается все целиком.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Трансцендентное - это самосущее. В буддизме (включая жентонг Ньингма и Кагью) самосущее на абсолютном уровне отрицается. 18 видов Праджняпарамитской пустоты от самобытия никто не отменял, и это *абсолютный* уровень.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это у вас в голове отрицается.
> А на абсолютном уровне ничего не отрицается и не утверждается, поскольку там нет двойственности.
> Там атман "просто есть" ))))


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------

Дубинин (28.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А зачем переубеждать? ты разве ставишь такую задачу? я - нет.
> Мы просто беседуем, обмениваемся мнением и своим пониманием, только и всего.


А я ставлю перед собой задачу переубедить Вас. Потому что без очищения Вас сразу после смерти ждёт Авичи, как результат отказа от Дхармы. 

Есть чисто логические аргументы, без школьной догматики. Праджняпарамитскую пустоту от самобытия нельзя приписать только к обусловленному, как относительному (противопоставив необусловленное, как абсолютное). Потому что тогда пустота необусловленного от самобытия, которой учил Будда в больших Сутрах Праджняпарамиты, окажется  ограничена сугубо относительным. 

Пустота _НЕобусловленного_ от самобытия, имеющая место исключительно на уровне _обусловленного_ - абсурд.
*Потому что НЕобусловленное это не обусловленное, по определению.*

Конечно, Будда учил пустоте необусловленного на абсолютном уровне: все 18 видов Праджняпарамитской пустоты от самобытия - абсолютны. В достоверном жентонг это именно так. Если следовать Третьему Кармапе, Джамгон Конгтрулу, Лонгченпе и Мипам Ринпоче (все они признавали пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне), слова Будды не превратятся в ахинею. Будда ахинее не учил: значит, на абсолютном уровне пустота от самобытия справедлива, как в жентонг Ньингма и Кагью.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ага, а если возьмем с собой собачку, машина никуда не поедет, потому что для собачки она никак не называется )))


На каждое Ваше объективно-идеалистическое утверждение можно выдвинуть солпсистское контрутверждение и Вы ничего сделать не сможете. Догма и догма. Солипсизм не опровергаем. Вы нашли себе все таки мета-объект, маха-атман - универсальный референт. Признать его пустоту  для Вас равносильно крушению мира, поэтому Вы будете стоять на своем до последнего. Только почему-то религиозными фанатиками Вы называете меня, Нико и Германна. При том что у нас никаких догм нет, но для Вас невозможно расстаться со своей, тем более ее "подтверждают" различные тексты.
Вы так эту беседу и не бросаете, потому что догма разрушает изнутри. Истинно верующему все равно, что думают о его догме - он уже спасен. А тут догма есть, а Веры - нет.

----------

Алексей А (28.05.2015), Дубинин (28.05.2015), Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это у вас в голове отрицается.
> А на абсолютном уровне ничего не отрицается и не утверждается, поскольку там нет двойственности.
> Там атман "просто есть" ))))


Нет двойственности - это нет двойки санскрита дхарм, нет акта обусловленного познания по типу "дхарма-субъект познания / дхарма-объект познания" (например, "сознание вкуса / вкус"). Нет двойственности - это прямое познание, асанскрита. Асанскрита дхармы нирваны Будды пусты от самобытия, *как учил Асанга*. И пустота пуста. 

На абсолютном уровне нет двойственности, вместе с измышлением несуществующего: нет атмана.
Маха-атман - пуст от самобытия, анатман.

----------

Алексей А (28.05.2015), Дубинин (28.05.2015), Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Собачка , возможно, никуда и не едет.  У нее другой опыт.


Понятно.
Но у вас-то, в отличие от собачки, есть выбор, на чем прокатиться, на метле или на машине: как назовешь, так и будет.
Это полезное умение - управлять вселенной, не привлекая внимания санитаров.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Нужно ещё понимать, что "абсолютный уровень" -- это не какая-то запредельная нашему пониманию истинносущая штука. Это просто познание пустоты. Некоторым, возможно, это не особо интересно, потому что всегда есть мечта о чём-то особом). От этого и возникают суждения о сутрах третьего поворота, неверные в корне. Ибо суть этих учений -- изложение татхагатагарбхи, которая пуста от самобытия. И потому действенна, только поэтому. В просветлении нет ничего особенного. Наоборот, как говорил Чогьям Трунгпа, его достичь "обыденно просто".

----------

Алексей А (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Понятно.
> Но у вас-то, в отличие от собачки, есть выбор, на чем прокатиться, на метле или на машине: как назовешь, так и будет.
> Это полезное умение - управлять вселенной, не привлекая внимания санитаров.


Тут полезно вспомнить о трёх характеристиках относительной истины). Ты наверняка забыл).

----------


## Tong Po

> Буддизм - это совершенно конкретная религия, в учении которой нет ничего трансцендентного, в отличие от Ваших фантазий о нём. Есть трансцендентный аспект Шивы: в буддизме отрицается такой атман.
> 
> В Карма Кагью пустота от самобытия справедлива и на абсолютном уровне. Так у Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула, в жентонг Кагью.


У ДжамгонаКонгтрула и Кармапы ровно так, как в процитированном мной Цхультриме Римпоче. Ваши цитаты, собственно, это подтверждают.

----------


## Tong Po

> У непонимающих мадхьямаку и имена летают, и отрицается все целиком.


Ага. Именно так у Евгения. Если внимательно его мысли рассмотреть. Он не понимает мадхъямаку. Ну а о махамадхъямаке имеет весьма смутное представление.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> У ДжамгонаКонгтрула и Кармапы ровно так, как в процитированном мной Цхультриме Римпоче. Ваши цитаты, собственно, это подтверждают.


Не знаю, что там у Цхультрим Ринпоче - у Джамгон Конгтрула (по комментариям которого в Кагью изучают жентонг) и у цитированного им Третьего Кармапы 18 видов пустоты от самобытия - это *абсолютный* уровень, наряду с пустым-от-другого изначальным осознаванием.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ага. Именно так у Евгения. Если внимательно его мысли рассмотреть. Он не понимает мадхъямаку. Ну а о махамадхъямаке имеет весьма смутное представление.


Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой для *абсолютного* уровня в жентонг? Третий Кармапа - признавал. Джамгон Конгтрул, его цитировавший - признавал.

Джамгон Конгтрул (Две истины): "В частности, всеведущим Рангджунгом (Третьим Кармапой) было сказано: 

... Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д.; тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное" 

Васубандху, Мипам Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Джамгон Конгтрул. Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме. М.: Ганга, Сватан, 2012. — С. 144.

----------


## Tong Po

> Не знаю, что там у Цхультрим Ринпоче - у Джамгон Конгтрула (по комментариям которого в Кагью изучают жентонг) и у цитированного им Третьего Кармапы 18 видов пустоты от самобытия - это *абсолютный* уровень, наряду с пустым-от-другого изначальным осознаванием.


Не знаете? А я тут постил. И он там довольно подробно объясняет как раз, что именно значит "наряду с пустым от другого". Но Вам ведь читать-то страшно...

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Если на абсолютном уровне справедлива пустота от самобытия - то хоть атман-атман-атман всё это назови, получится анатмавада. В маха-мадхьямаке Ньингма, в жентонг Кагью пустота от самобытия не ограничена лишь относительным уровнем. Факты вещь упрямая.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой для *абсолютного* уровня в жентонг? Третий Кармапа - признавал. Джамгон Конгтрул, его цитировавший - признавал.
> 
> Джамгон Конгтрул (Две истины): "В частности, всеведущим Рангджунгом (Третьим Кармапой) было сказано: 
> 
> ... Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д.; тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное" 
> 
> Васубандху, Мипам Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Джамгон Конгтрул. Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме. М.: Ганга, Сватан, 2012. — С. 144.


А Вы строчку "...истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное", видимо упорно не замечаете... А вот выше я цитировал Кхенпо Цультрима Римпоче, он там подробно довольно объясняет что имеется в виду.

Прасангику и рангтонг высшим воззрением не признаю.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Не знаете? А я тут постил. И он там довольно подробно объясняет как раз, что именно значит "наряду с пустым от другого". Но Вам ведь читать-то страшно...


Жентонг в Кагью изучают по комментариям Джамгон Конгтрула к Третьему Кармапе. У них абсолютный уровень, кроме пустого-от-другого изначального осознавания - это и пустота от самобытия. Таков традиционный жентонг Кагью. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> истинное выражается как *самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное*


во-во
и я про то же )))))

----------

Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А Вы строчку "...истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное", видимо упорно не замечаете... А вот выше я цитировал Кхенпо Цультрима Римпоче, он там подробно довольно объясняет что имеется в виду.
> 
> Прасангику и рангтонг высшим воззрением не признаю.


Абсолютный уровень в традиционном жентонг Кагью (жентонг Джамгон Конгтрула и Третьего Кармапы) это одновременно пустое-от-другого изначальное осознавание и пустота от самобытия. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне?

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Жентонг в Кагью изучают по комментариям Джамгон Конгтрула к Третьему Кармапе. У них абсолютный уровень, кроме пустого-от-другого изначального осознавания - это и пустота от самобытия. Таков традиционный жентонг Кагью. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне?


Читайте Кхенпо Цультрима Римпоче в этой теме - он там подробно разъясняет то, что в Вами цитируемом Джамгоне Конгтруле написано кратко. Хотя и там понятно.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> во-во
> и я про то же )))))


Из справедливости на абсолютном уровне пустоты-от-другого *никак логически не следует* отрицание на абсолютном уровне пустоты от самобытия. Обе пустотности - на абсолютном уровне в жентонг Ньингма и Кагью. Факты вещь упрямая.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Читайте Кхенпо Цультрима Римпоче в этой теме - он там подробно разъясняет то, что в Вами цитируемом Джамгоне Конгтруле написано кратко. Хотя и там понятно.


Жентонг в Кагью изучается по комментариям Джамгон Конгтрула к Третьему Кармапе. Оба этих автора утверждают на абсолютном уровне не только пустоту-от-другого, но и пустоту от самобытия. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне?

----------


## Tong Po

> Из справедливости на абсолютном уровне пустоты-от-другого *никак логически не следует* отрицание на абсолютном уровне пустоты от самобытия. Обе пустотности - на абсолютном уровне в жентонг Ньингма и Кагью. Факты вещь упрямая.


Упрямая-упрямая. Читайте пояснения Кхенпо Цультрима Римпоче. Ну или ПОЛНОСТЬЮ работы Джамгона Конгтрула.

----------


## Tong Po

> Жентонг в Кагью изучается по комментариям Джамгон Конгтрула к Третьему Кармапе. Оба этих автора утверждают на абсолютном уровне не только пустоту-от-другого, но и пустоту от самобытия. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне?


Читайте Кхенпо Цультрима Римпоче в этой теме - он там подробно разъясняет то, что в Вами цитируемом Джамгоне Конгтруле написано кратко. Хотя и там понятно.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Сергей Хос чётко и внятно изложил свою позицию: пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне не признаёт. 
Tong Po разводит споры ни о чём, увиливая от определения своей позиции. С ним не о чем беседовать, пока не определится.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Читайте Кхенпо Цультрима Римпоче в этой теме - он там подробно разъясняет то, что в Вами цитируемом Джамгоне Конгтруле написано кратко. Хотя и там понятно.


Меня не интересует этот автор. Меня интересует Ваша позиция, как (якобы) буддиста Карма Кагью: потому что в Карма Кагью жентонг изучают по комментариям Джамгон Конгтрула к Третьему Кармапе. Оба этих автора утверждают на абсолютном уровне не только пустоту-от-другого, но и пустоту от самобытия. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Упрямая-упрямая. Читайте пояснения Кхенпо Цультрима Римпоче. Ну или ПОЛНОСТЬЮ работы Джамгона Конгтрула.


Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне? Что тут юлить: какие-то проблемы?

----------


## Tong Po

> Сергей Хос чётко и внятно изложил свою позицию: пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне не признаёт. 
> Tong Po разводит споры ни о чём, увиливая от определения своей позиции. С ним не о чем беседовать, пока не определится.


О аллах!!! Я предельно чётко сформулировал свою позицию:

*Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхa пуста от зaгрязнений, которые отделяются, поскольку не являются его сущностью, но не пуста от кaчеств Будды, которые неотделимы, поскольку являются его сущностью.*

И это ПОЛНОСТЬЮ СООТВЕТСТВУЕТ ПОЗИЦИИ ДЖАМГОНА КОНГТРУЛА РИМПОЧЕ. 

Просто это не прасангика. 

А беседовать нам с Вами, действительно, не о чем - Вы годами пишите одно и то же и не слышите собеседников, попросту игнорируя то, что не вписывается в Ваши идеи.

----------


## Tong Po

> Меня не интересует этот автор. Меня интересует Ваша позиция, как (якобы) буддиста Карма Кагью: потому что в Карма Кагью жентонг изучают по комментариям Джамгон Конгтрула к Третьему Кармапе. Оба этих автора утверждают на абсолютном уровне не только пустоту-от-другого, но и пустоту от самобытия. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне?


А мне по фиг то, что Вас не интересует это автор. Он меня интересует.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> О аллах!!! Я предельно чётко сформулировал свою позицию:
> 
> *Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхa пуста от зaгрязнений, которые отделяются, поскольку не являются его сущностью, но не пуста от кaчеств Будды, которые неотделимы, поскольку являются его сущностью.*
> 
> И это ПОЛНОСТЬЮ СООТВЕТСТВУЕТ ПОЗИЦИИ ДЖАМГОНА КОНГТРУЛА РИМПОЧЕ. 
> 
> Просто это не прасангика. 
> 
> А беседовать нам с Вами, действительно, не о чем - Вы годами пишите одно и то же и не слышите собеседников, попросту игнорируя то, что не вписывается в Ваши идеи.


Цитата не касается пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А мне по фиг то, что Вас не интересует это автор. Он меня интересует.


Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне? Да или нет?

----------


## Tong Po

> Цитата не касается пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне?


Касается. Только Вы вместить не можете.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Касается. Только Вы вместить не можете.


Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне? Да или нет?

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне? Да или нет?


Я написал то, воззрение, которого придерживаюсь. Вам чего ещё надо? Оно вот такое. Оно НЕ ВПИСЫВАЕТСЯ в Вашу двоичную логику. И вписывать туда его я не собираюсь.

----------

Vladiimir (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Цитата не касается пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне?


Я что-то не понимаю. Пустота от самобытия есть на всех уровнях, на абсолютном и относительном тоже. "Относительная истина" -- это на самом деле ложь, которую будды видят лишь потому, что её видят обычные существа. Мы привыкли так видеть вещи, и поэтому будды с нами соглашаются. А вы говорите "атман".  :Facepalm:

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне? Да или нет?


Ни да, ни нет, ни да и нет одновременно, ни не-да и не не-нет. 

Это, если, кроме слов "да" и "нет" Вы другим словарным запасом не владеете. Если владеете - я в самом начале теме подробно расписывал. И постом немного выше тоже.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я написал то, воззрение, которого придерживаюсь. Вам чего ещё надо? Оно вот такое. Оно НЕ ВПИСЫВАЕТСЯ в Вашу двоичную логику. И вписывать туда его я не собираюсь.


Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне? Да или нет? Если Ваше воззрение - паралогичная ахинея, паралогичности не место в этом споре. Не засоряйте тред бессмысленной галиматьёй.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне? Да или нет? Если Ваше воззрение - паралогичная ахинея, паралогичности не место в этом споре. Не засоряйте тред бессмысленной галиматьёй.


Ну так-то моё воззрение соответсвует цитируемому Вами же Джамгону Конгтрулу и Кхенпо Цультриму Римпоче. Они, значит, писали галиматью... Симптоматично...

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ни да, ни нет, ни да и нет одновременно, ни не-да и не не-нет. 
> 
> Это, если, кроме слов "да" и "нет" Вы другим словарным запасом не владеете. Если владеете - я в самом начале теме подробно расписывал. И постом немного выше тоже.


Ой, маладца. И как - "Ни да, ни нет, ни да и нет одновременно, ни не-да и не не-нет" - оно *истинно*, да или нет? Метаязык (классическая логика: да или нет) используется кем угодно, в том числе и Арьей Нагарджуной.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну так-то моё воззрение соответсвует цитируемому Вами же Джамгону Конгтрулу и Кхенпо Цультриму Римпоче. Они, значит, писали галиматью... Симптоматично...


С чего бы оно соответствовало? Вы пишете тут не по теме всякую бессвязицу - а эти авторы чётко и внятно заявили, что абсолютный уровень это и пустота от самобытия - не только изначальное осознавание, пустое от другого. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне, да или нет?

----------


## Tong Po

> Ой, маладца. И как - "Ни да, ни нет, ни да и нет одновременно, ни не-да и не не-нет" - оно *истинно*, да или нет? Метаязык (классическая логика: да или нет) используется кем угодно, в том числе и Арьей Нагарджуной.


*Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхa пуста от зaгрязнений, которые отделяются, поскольку не являются её сущностью, но не пуста от кaчеств Будды, которые неотделимы, поскольку являются её сущностью.*

Друготответа не будет. Не доходит? Хотите чтобы я говорил на Вашем олигофреническом метаязыке? Заплатите мне денег и услышите то, что хотите. А пока будете читать то, что хочу я. Другог не будет.

----------


## Tong Po

> С чего бы оно соответствовало? Вы пишете тут не по теме всякую бессвязицу - а эти авторы чётко и внятно заявили, что абсолютный уровень это и пустота от самобытия - не только изначальное осознавание, пустое от другого. Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне, да или нет?


Потому что я подкрепил свой ответ соответсвующими цитатами. Но Вы их не читаете. Это Ваши проблемы. 

*Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхa пуста от зaгрязнений, которые отделяются, поскольку не являются её сущностью, но не пуста от кaчеств Будды, которые неотделимы, поскольку являются её сущностью.
*

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> *Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхa пуста от зaгрязнений, которые отделяются, поскольку не являются её сущностью, но не пуста от кaчеств Будды, которые неотделимы, поскольку являются её сущностью.*
> 
> Друготответа не будет. Не доходит? Хотите чтобы я говорил на Вашем олигофреническом метаязыке? Заплатите мне денег и услышите то, что хотите. А пока будете читать то, что хочу я. Другог не будет.


Сначала определите свою позицию по вопросу пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, а потом беритесь участвовать в споре. Позиция Джамгон Конгтрула и Третьего Кармапы формулируется однозначно: 
- Справедлива ли пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне в жентонг? 
- ДА.
Ваши бессвязные выкрики и цитаты не по теме - в отличие от традиционного жентонг Карма Кагью - внимания не заслуживают.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Потому что я подкрепил свой ответ соответсвующими цитатами. Но Вы их не читаете. Это Ваши проблемы. 
> 
> *Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхa пуста от зaгрязнений, которые отделяются, поскольку не являются её сущностью, но не пуста от кaчеств Будды, которые неотделимы, поскольку являются её сущностью.
> *


Цитата не по теме пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Она только по теме пустоты от другого.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я что-то не понимаю. Пустота от самобытия есть на всех уровнях, на абсолютном и относительном тоже.


Что ты называешь самобытием? у тебя и у Балакирева это звучит как заклинание.
И я не уверен, что вы сами понимаете, како смысл в него вкладывается.
Если татхагатагарбха не пуста от благих качеств просветления, она пуста от самобытия или нет?
Если изначальный ум ясного света не пуст от ясности и самоосознавания, он пуст от самобытия или нет?
Осознавание - его собственное качество, модус его бытия. Почему это не самобытие?
о чем вообще речь?

----------

Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Далай-лама о Дзогчене. Часть первая. 

"Теперь давайте рассмотрим, как трактуются в учениях Колесницы Тайной Мантры традиции ранних переводов школы Ньингма три составляющие: основа, путь и плод. Что касается способа пребывания основы бытия, как это понимается и описывается в текстах школы Ньингма, то это описывается в таких понятиях, как сущность, природа и энергия, или способ взаимодействия. Первые два аспекта так определяют основу с точки зрения школы Ньингма: ее сущность — это изначальная чистота, называемая кадаг (тиб.ka dag), а природа — спонтанное присутствие, лхундруп (тиб. Ihun sgrub).
   Нагарджуна утверждает в своем трактате Коренные стихи о срединном воззрении:[12]

Вся Дхарма, преподанная буддами,
Полностью опирается на два уровня истины:
Мирской, обусловленный,
И абсолютный.

   Все познаваемое — внешние феномены, а также внутреннее содержание тела и ума каждого индивидуума описывается в терминах этих двух уровней истины: относительный и абсолютный. В контексте учения Дзогчен объяснение дается через понятия изначальной чистоты и спонтанного присутствия, что можно соотнести с таким высказыванием из канонического текста:

Ум находит свое место для каждого из мириада существ в этом мире,
И для самого мира, в котором все они содержатся.[13]

   Иными словами, если искать начало, создавшее сансару и нирвану, в конечном итоге все сведется к уму. В Сутре десяти ступеней сказано, что «все три мира — это только ум». В автокомментарии на свою работу Введение в мадхьямику[14] Чандракирти утверждает, что нет иного творящего начала, помимо ума".

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Далай-лама о Дзогчене, часть вторая.

На пути мантры и в учениях Высшей Йога-тантры обсуждаются различные аспекты ума, как тонкие, так и более грубые. Но в основе, на самом базовом уровне, эти учения рассматривают ум в его врожденном естественном состоянии. Здесь мы подошли к определению различия между обычным умом, по-тибетски сэм (тиб.sems), и чистым осознанием, по-тибетски ригпа (тиб.rig pa). Об обычном уме говорят, когда рассматривают такое состояние сознания, в котором есть преходящие загрязнения и отвлечения мыслей, возникающие из двойственного восприятия и деления на субъект и объект. Когда говорится о чистом осознании, свободном от подобных привычных отвлечений и временных загрязнений, то используется термин ригпа. В учении под названием Четыре опоры говорится: «Не опирайся на обычное мышление, опирайся на мудрость».[15] Здесь используется тибетский термин намшэ (тиб. rnam shes), обычное мышление, который обозначает ум, вовлеченный в двойственное восприятие. Термин ешэ (тиб. ye shes), мудрость, обозначает ум, свободный от двойственного восприятия. Именно здесь проводится различие между обычным умом и чистым осознанием.
   Когда мы говорим, что ум и есть тот, кто ответственен за создание вселенной, мы имеем в виду ум в аспекте ригпа, в особенности его качество спонтанного присутствия. В то же время спонтанно присутствующему ригпа от природы присуще еще одно качество — пустотность, или изначальная чистота. Таким образом, ригпа — это союз изначальной чистоты и спонтанного присутствия. В школе Ньингма существует различие между собственно основой и ее проявлением через восемь врат спонтанного присутствия. Так в этой традиции объясняются все виды чистых и нечистых переживаний, возникающих в уме. Это многообразие чистых и нечистых проявлений и переживаний возникает во всей своей полноте, будучи неотделимо от пространства-основы. Так объясняется основа в традиции школы Ньингма.
   Если говорить о пути с позиции уникальных практик Дзогчена, то, используя специальную терминологию этой традиции, можно сказать, что сам путь «двухчастный», то есть состоит из методов трекчо (тиб. khregs gcod) и тогел (тиб. thod rgal). В трекчо подход основан на качестве изначальной чистоты кадаг (тиб. ka dag), а в тогел — на свойстве спонтанного присутствия лхундруп (тиб. lhun grub). В других школах чаще говорят о единстве искусных средств и мудрости, но в терминологии учения Дзогчен это можно соотнести с представлением о единстве изначальной чистоты и спонтанного присутствия.
   Когда посредством следования этому двухчастному пути, состоящему из трекчо и тогел, обретается плод, тогда «внутренняя светимость» изначальной чистоты приводит в состояние дхармакайи, а «внешняя светимость» — в состояние рупакайи. Обычно дхармакайя соотносится с обретением блага для себя, а рупакаия — со способностью приносить благо для других. Сами определения могут различаться, но смысл остается одним и тем же. Когда скрытое внутри состояние природы будды становится очевид. ным для практикующего, это соотносится с дхармакайей, «внутренней светимостью», или состоянием изначальной чистоты. Когда естественное сияние ума начинает проявляться на благо других, его энергия распространяется на все многообразие чистых и нечистых форм и проявлений, это «внешняя светимость», состояние спонтанного присутствия, что и есть рупакайя.
   В контексте пути можно сказать, что как вышеописанное дзогченовское объяснение об изначальной чистоте и спонтанном присутствии, так и толкование, соответствующее Высшей Йога-тантре традиции новых переводов, сходятся в одной точке, которой является вместерожденный изначальный ум ясного света.
   В чем же тогда состоит уникальность и глубина учения Дзогчен? В соответствии с современными традициями тибетского буддизма, известными под общим названием «школы Колесницы Тайной Мантры Сарма», для того, чтобы полностью выявить этот изначальный ум ясного света, сначала необходимо при помощи йоги жизненной энергии, пранайоги, или йоги внутреннего тепла, туммо, обуздать грубый уровень обычного ума, характеризующийся вовлеченностью в круговорот мыслей и понятий. Эти йогические практики обеспечивают основу для очищения временных загрязнений и устранения привычных шаблонов обычного ума. Тогда становится очевидным изначальный ум ясного света.
   С точки зрения учения Дзогчен, даже относительный уровень, на котором ум еще находится в ловушке понятии и разнообразных мыслей, уже от природы пронизан чистым осознанием. Ученик должен получить от компетентного мастера так называемое прямое введение, опыт непосредственного ознакомления с истинной природой своего собственного ума как чистого осознания. Если мастер действительно осуществил это ознакомление, тогда ученик будет воспринимать все временные наслоения понятий и суждений насквозь проникнутыми чистым осознанием, которое и есть их собственная природа, и увидит, что нет нужды оставаться в рамках своих обыденных представлений и мыслей. Более того, ученик станет переживать их сущность, пронизывающий их изначальный ум ясного света, предстающий во всей своей обнаженной простоте. Это и есть принцип практики пути Великого Совершенства.

Роль компетентного мастера

   Итак, прямое введение в ригпа, которое применяется в учении Дзогчен, предполагает, что мы опираемся на компетентного мастера, который уже имеет этот опыт. Прямое ознакомление с нашей истинной природой может быть успешным только тогда, когда поток благословения учителя соединяется с нашим потоком ума. Но это не так просто, как кажется. В традиции старых переводов школы Ньингма, в которых сохранились учения Дзогчен, роль коренного учителя считается наиважнейшей.
   Подход Ваджраяны, и в особенности учения Дзогчен, предполагает необходимость получения наставлений от опытного учителя. Поэтому в этих традициях наравне с Буддой, Дхармой и Сангхой принимается прибежище в Гуру. В некотором смысле недостаточно принять прибежище в первых трех, потому что источником их всех является учитель. В формулу молитвы мы добавляем четвертую строку: «Я принимаю прибежище в Гуру, я принимаю прибежище в Будде, я принимаю прибежище в Дхарме, я принимаю прибежище в Сангхе». Гуру не отделим ни от одного из проявлений Трех Драгоценностей, хотя существует особенная ценность в особом почитании учителя. Один немец сказал мне: «Похоже, вы, тибетцы, почитаете гуру превыше самого Будды». Он был удивлен. Но на самом деле это следует понимать несколько иначе. Гуру и Три Драгоценности неразделимы, но поскольку в этом учении и следующей из него практике основной упор делается на взаимоотношении мастера и ученика, роль гуру считается наиважнейшей.
   Поэтому так важно, чтобы мастер был квалифицированным и компетентным. «Компетентный» означает, что он находится на том уровне развития, где уже не требует, ся тренировка, или, по крайней мере, на очень высоком уровне реализации. Компетентный гуру, я еще раз хочу подчеркнуть слово «компетентный», должен принадлежать одной из этих двух категорий учителей. Невозможно переоценить важность роли гуру в учении Дзогчен, именно поэтому учитель является чрезвычайно важным для ученика, и потому необходимо, чтобы он был подлинным и компетентным. По причине этой исключительной роли гуру, или ламы, возникло даже ошибочное мнение, относящее тибетский буддизм к особому направлению практики, получившему название ламаизм. Однако все, что имеется в виду, так это то, что для практики необходимо иметь наставника, который должен быть компетентным и квалифицированным.
   Даже если ученик встретил компетентного учителя, ему нужно проверить его поведение и учение. В Четырех опоpax есть такие строки:

Не опирайтесь на личность, опирайтесь на учения.
Слушая учение, не стоит полагаться на слова, но на смысл, лежащий за ними.
Рассматривая смысл, не полагайтесь лишь на условное значение, но ищите окончательный смысл.
Рассматривая окончательный смысл, не полагайтесь на обычное сознание, но опирайтесь на мудрость осознания.

   Таким образом, ученик должен выбирать учителя, используя эти четыре опоры. Наш учитель Будда сказал:

О бхикшу и мудрецы,
Так же как золотых дел мастер проверяет золото,
Нагревая, разрезая и вытягивая его,
Так и вы должны проверять мои слова, чтобы принять их.
Но не принимайте их из одного почтения ко мне.[16]

   Все мои объяснения предназначены для того, чтобы вы могли понять смысл этого посвящения. Во время такого посвящения наиболее важно соблюдать следующие условия: как буддисты, мы особое внимание уделяем принятию прибежища; как практики Махаяны, зарождаем просветленный настрой и взращиваем бодхичитту; как практики Ваджраяны, ослабляем фиксацию обычного восприятия и опираемся на чистое осознание. Вот так мы будем получать посвящение.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Цитата не по теме пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Она только по теме пустоты от другого.


О аллах!!! Цита как раз по теме в ней чётко и недвусмысленно говорится, что загрязнения пусты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, а Татхагатагарбха пуста от иного, но не от самой себя. Чего тут непонятного? Это жентонг, сэр.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Далай-лама о Дзогчене. Часть первая.


Я не понял, к чему ты эту простыню запостила.
Ответа на вопросы, которые я тебе поставил, там нет. Отвлекаешь внимание, такой метод полемики?
И если можно, своими словами, пожалуйста.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Что ты называешь самобытием? у тебя и у Балакирева это звучит как заклинание.
> И я не уверен, что вы сами понимаете, како смысл в него вкладывается.
> Если татхагатагарбха не пуста от благих качеств просветления, она пуста от самобытия или нет?
> Если изначальный ум ясного света не пуст от ясности и самоосознавания, он пуст от самобытия или нет?
> Осознавание - его собственное качество, модус его бытия. Почему это не самобытие?
> о чем вообще речь?


Отрицаемый атман - это *реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм)*. Такая подкладка феноменов, отдельная от феноменального, обладает самобытием: то есть самостоятельной, только со своей стороны, независимой от наличия либо отсутствия феноменов, как таковых - реальностью. За феноменами скрывается, якобы, самостоятельная, самосущая подкладка. Иногда (но не обязательно) она даже мыслится способной к существованию без феноменов вообще.

Не отрицаемый атман - это безначальность и неустранимость опыта (дхармы - санскрита ли, асанскрита ли - это данность, порядок вещей). Дхармата безначальна и неустранима: дхармы были и будут всегда (это атман). Все дхармы пусты от самобытия (анатман).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Далай-лама о Дзогчене, часть вторая.


Ну понеслось: часть первая, часть вторая.
Копипастить - это, конечно, не извилинами шевелить. ))))

----------


## Tong Po

> Сначала определите свою позицию по вопросу пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, а потом беритесь участвовать в споре. Позиция Джамгон Конгтрула и Третьего Кармапы формулируется однозначно: 
> - Справедлива ли пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне в жентонг? 
> - ДА.
> Ваши бессвязные выкрики и цитаты не по теме - в отличие от традиционного жентонг Карма Кагью - внимания не заслуживают.


Вот Вам Джамгон Конгтрул: 
"[Кармапа] говорит:

Потенциал (дхату) не имеет создателя,
Но [*сам] держит свои характеристики*, поэтому так и называется [дхату].

Что касается потенциала – Сущности Будды, то, поскольку все качества Пробуждения присутствуют в нем во всей полноте, нет никого другого, кто бы сделал его заново, как если бы его не было раньше, но, напротив, поскольку он неизменно владеет всеми собственными характеристиками (rang gi mtshan nyid 'dzin pa), сущность которых не меняется, такие названия как «потенциал» или «род (rigs)» означают причину, и потому так называется."

----------


## Нико

> Я не понял, к чему ты эту простыню запостила.
> Ответа на вопросы, которые я тебе поставил, там нет. Отвлекаешь внимание, такой метод полемики?
> И если можно, своими словами, пожалуйста.


Моим словам вы не верите. Тогда часть третья:

 Для объяснения уникального учения Великого Совершенства Далай-лама выбрал известный комментарий Дза Патрула Ринпоче на Цигсум недек (тиб. tshig gsum gnas brdeg) — Три слова, проникающие в суть.[18] Эти наставления — не что иное, как знаменитые Три завета Гараба Дорже, или Прахеваджры, первого мастера Дзогчен нашей кальпы. Исторические тексты утверждают, что когда Гараб Дорже вступил в состояние полного освобождения от сансары, его физическое тело растворилось в свете, образовав в небе радужное облако, земля содрогнулась, и послышались чудесные звуки.[19] Когда его ученик Манджушримитра, который обучался у него в течение 75-ти лет сущностным учениям Ньинтиг, увидел, что Гараб Дорже превратился в радужный свет, в порыве отчаяния он рухнул на колени и воскликнул: «О горе! Если свет нашего драгоценного учителя иссякнет, кто кроме него рассеет тьму этого мира?» Как только он произнес эти слова, радужное облако приняло форму Учителя, ясную и прозрачную. В его правой руке появилась крохотная золотая шкатулка. Она медленно спустилась на землю, описала три круга вокруг Манджушримитры и, наконец, опустилась прямо в его ладонь. Открыв ее, он нашел «последний завет» Гараба Дорже — Три наставления, проникающие в суть, написанные на листочке из пяти драгоценных субстанций чернилами из ляпис лазури. Как только Манджушримитра увидел эти слова, он тут же избавился от всех сомнений и обрел такую же реализацию, как его Учитель. Все первые четыре видьядхары, держатели знания Дзогчен, — Гараб Дорже, Манджушримитра, Шри Сингха и Джнянасутра — подобным же образом передавали знание своим ученикам, так, что их умы становились нераздельными. Три наставления, проникающие в суть веками передавались от учителя к ученику как сущностное учение, воплощающее в себе само сердце пути Дзогчен, Великого Совершенства.
   Учение Патрула Ринпоче, которое называется Особые наставления премудрого и славного царя, вместе с его автокомментарием, ценится как наиболее сущностное наставление по практике Дзогчен. Краткий, но исключительно глубокий, этот текст поясняет метод трекчо и в совершенстве излагает самую суть пути изначальной чистоты Великого Совершенства, Дзогпаченпо. Патрул Ринпоче (1808-1887) — известная фигура в линии передачи Лонгчен Ньинтиг, цикла учений, открытого Джигме Лингпой (1730-1798), который достиг совершенной реализации после того, как трижды в состоянии чистого видения узрел великого дзогченовского мастера Лонгчена Рабджама (1308-1363). Патрул Ринпоче в Особых наставлениях премудрого и славного царя упоминает этих двух великих мастеров, а также своего собственного коренного учителя Джигме Гьялве Ньюгу (1765-1843).
   Один из самых любимых мастеров тибетского буддизма, Патрул Ринпоче был известен широтой эрудиции и образования, мудростью, простотой и образом жизни святого. Он сыграл одну из главных ролей в восстановлении буддийского учения в Тибете прошлого века, оставив славный след в истории.[20] Он был признан воплощением ума Джигме Лингпы и учился у таких прославленных мастеров своего времени, как Джигме Гьялва Ньюгу, До Кхенце, Гьялсе Шенпен Тхайе и четвертый Дзогчен Ринпоче Мингьюр Намкхе Дорже. Он получал передачу предварительных практик Лонгчен Ньинтиг от своего коренного учителя Джигме Гьялва Ньюгу двадцать пять раз и составил на их основе свой знаменитый текст под названием Кунсанг ламе шелунг (тиб. kun bzang bla ma'i zhal lung) — Наставления моего всеблагого Учителя, к которому и обратился Его Святейшество в своем учении в 1989 году. Этот текст был написан в пещере, расположенной высоко в горах над монастырем Дзогчен. Там Ринпоче провел много лет, изучая и практикуя, а затем и обучая других. Зенкар Ринпоче пишет о нем: «Он провел много лет в безлюдных пространствах Рудема, таких, как Пещера Ямантаки и Пещера долгой жизни, где, вложив все силы в практику медитации, достиг безграничной, как само пространство реализации».[21]
   Дух Патрула Ринпоче продолжает служить источни ком вдохновения для многих поколений практиков. Его Святейшество Далай-лама всегда с большой теплотой говорил об этом мастере, особо почтительно отзываясь о его Бодхичарьяаватаре, учении, наиболее близком его серд цу. В 1991 году, давая комментарии на первые восемь глав этого текста во Франции, в Дородоне, Его Святейшество обратил внимание на то, как десять глав Бодхичарьяаватары соотносятся со строками известной молитвы:

О, непревзойденная драгоценная бодхичитта!
В ком она еще не возникла — да возникнет,
А в ком появилась — да не исченет,
Но да возрастает все больше и больше!

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Часть четвёртая:

 Далай-лама сказал: «Именно так объясняет Патрул Ринпоче это учение, и я вижу в этом большую глубину».[22] Когда в 1993 году Далай-лама комментировал девятую главу Бодхичарьяаватары в Институте Ваджрайогини во Франции, он говорил об учителе Кхуну Лама Тендзин Гьялцене (1894/5-1977), держателе линии передачи Патрула Ринпоче, получившем ее от одного из великих кхенпо монастыря Дзогчен. Его Святейшество в свою очередь получал учение Бодхичаръяаватары от этого мастера. Он вспоминает:
   Дза Патрул был одним из тех мастеров, в которых сочетаются три качества: образованность, этика и доброта. Это был выдающийся мастер, практик, достигший высочайшего уровня реализации. После того, как он завершил курс Бодхичарьяаватары, бодхичитта стала сокровенной сущностью его практики, и вскоре он повсюду прославился как полностью реализованный мастер. Позднее его линия перешла к Кхуну Ламе Ринпоче... который был выдающейся личностью, до такой степени, что нам даже трудно это представить. Он также принял бодхичитту за основу своей практики, и именно от него я получил эту передачу.[23]
   В 1992 году в качестве подготовки к посвящению на основе цикла Сангва Гьялчен в монастыре Дзогчен, Его Святейшество дазал учение по тексту Патрула Ринпоче Благо в начале, благо в середине, благо в конце.[24] Он отметил:
   Дза Патрул Ринпоче был великим практикующим и великим мастером, и в основу его практики была положена бодхичитта и учение Бодхичарьяаватара. Когда бы он ни учил Бодхичарьяаеатаре, повсюду распускались цветы, которые так и называли: «цветы Бодхичарьяаватары». Об этом мне рассказывал Кхуну Ринпоче, приводя пример уникальности его практики бодхичитты.[25]
   Особые наставления премудрого и славного царя являются подтверждением величия Дза Патрула Ринпоче как учителя. Делая обзор его трудам, Зенкар Ринпоче сказал: «Они написаны не для того, чтобы продемонстрировать его собственную ученость, но с целью раскрыть способности учеников». Особый, выдающийся характер его учений был прокомментирован Додрупченом Тенпе Ньимой в биографии Патрула Ринпоче:
   Мудрый, прочтя их, узрит глубину смысла. Непредвзятый, услышав, легко поймет. Поскольку в них собрана самая суть, их легко запомнить. Они совершенны по объему, в них все находится в гармонии и взаимосвязи от начала и до конца. Его слова приятны для слуха, и, нежные или грубые, они все единого вкуса с самой сутью наставлений, а потому одинаково понятны и мудрецам, и невеждам, и людям со средними способностями.[26]
   Невозможно переоценить значение Трех наставлений, проникающих в суть. Дилго Кхенце Ринпоче сказал: «Представьте себе, что вы выслушали все 84000 учений Будды, а затем размышляли над их смыслом. Тогда вы обнаружили бы, что все, что вам нужно, — это введение в Три наставления, проникающие в суть. Сравнив эти Три Завета с учениями тысячи пандитов и сотни сиддхов, вы поймете, что ни один из этих учителей не смог бы дать более высокое учение. Непревзойденный Лонгчен Рабджампа полностью реализовал смысл трех категорий и девяти пространств Великого Совершенства, Дзогпаченпо, став нераздельным с изначальным буддой Самантабхадрой Представьте себе, что вы встретились с ним лицом к лицу И в этом случае лучшее учение, которое вы могли бы от него получить, это Три наставления, проникающие в суть. Ни Ригдзин Джигме Лингпа, ни Джигме Гьялва Ньюгу, ни другие великие мастера трех линий не смогут научить вас чему-то, что превосходит это единственное наставление».

Его Святейшество Далай-лама
Введение

   Сегодня я дам благословение на тадрол. Это слово означает «то, что приносит освобождение через контакт». В основе этого метода лежит текст под названием Тантра, приносящая освобождение через контакт, в котором содержатся некоторые специальные мантры, предназначенные для ношения на теле. Тадролов существует множество, но сегодня речь пойдет о том, который относится к Чангтер (тиб. byang gter), Традиции северного терма.[27] Благословение передается через само прикосновение к тексту, в котором записаны особые мантры, дхарани,[28] или через ношение их на теле. Получающие это благословение должны иметь посвящение в высшие Тантры. Те, кто был на моем учении два года назад, уже получили передачу садханы ума Единство всех сокровенных сущностей из цикла Сангва Гьячен. Остальные присутствующие, скорее всего, также имеют подобные посвящения.
   Учитель, дающий посвящения такого рода, должен обладать высоким уровнем реализации. Только при соблюдении этого условия возможна передача благословения из потока сознания опытного мастера, благословения, которое возникает и укореняется в потоке ума ученика. Такое происходит не часто, не так ли? Что касается лично меня, то хотя я постоянно практикую и имею глубочайшее доверие к Пути, сам я еще затрудняюсь говорить что-либо о степени своей личной реализации.
Особые характеристики дзогчена

   В школе Ньингма, основанной на традиции ранних переводов, говорится о девяти Колесницах. Первые три относятся к Сутре — это Колесницы шраваков, пратьекабудд и бодхисаттв. Традиция Тантры подразделяется на шесть уровней — три внешние и три внутренние раздела Тантр. Дзогчен, или Ати-йога, представляет собой вершину всех девяти Колесниц. Остальные, более низшие пути, относятся к философским системам, которые опираются на обычное сознание, и поэтому они применимы для обычного сознания. Существует принципиальное различие между обычным умом, называемым по-тибетски сем (тиб. sems), и чистым мгновенным присутствием, ригпа. Девятая Колесница, самая величественная из всех, находится за пределами обыденного сознания, и ее путь основан на ригпа, а не на свойствах обычного ума.
   В каждом из нас с безначальных времен присутствует чистое осознание, постоянно пребывающее ригпа, которое составляет основу практики и пробуждается на пути Ати-йоги во всей своей обнаженной чистоте. Другими словами, путь Дзогчена опирается на ригпа: сначала вы напрямую знакомитесь с этим состоянием, а затем включаете его в свою практику. Такой подход носит название путь без усилий, и это важно понимать должным образом. Слова «без усилий» в данном случае не означают, что в нем попросту отсутствуют какие-либо усилия. Было бы странно, если бы кто-то решил, что не надо ничего делать, и все, что нужно, так это просто отдыхать.[29] Напротив, путь учения Дзогчен — это постоянная тренировка, которая состоит в сосредоточении на ригпа; другими словами, вся практика здесь основывается исключительно на состоянии ригпа.
   Я уже говорил ранее, что все тексты высшей Йога-тантры согласны между собой в этом пункте.[30]Основой всех феноменов (санскр. дхарма) как сансары, так и нирваны является изначальный ум ясного света, то есть все феномены — это проявления его светимости. Мы следуем пути, на котором все нечистые аспекты нашего существования очищаются, освобождаясь в самой основе, ригпа, или иными словами, в основополагающем врожденном уме ясного света. Здесь не существует ничего, что находилось бы за пределами этого врожденного состояния основы, которое является самой сутью пути. И, наконец, когда плод становится полностью очевиден, оказывается, что он и есть этот свободный от заблуждений ум ясного света. Все системы высшей Йога-тантры объясняют это таким образом.
   Итак, всем феноменам, основанным во всем их многообразии на рассудочных умопостроениях, следует позволить успокоиться в пространстве основополагающего изначального ума ясного света. Когда состояние ясного света проявляет себя в момент смерти, все восприятия проявлений, основанные на рассудочных построениях, растворяются в пространстве чистого состояния светоносной ясности. Этот процесс проходит через стадии трех видений, которые называются появление, возрастание и достижение. Благодаря силе нашей кармы этот процесс растворения происходит автоматически. Мы не обладаем способностью оставаться в этом чистом состоянии, поэтому все феномены, основанные на умозрительных построениях, возникают из него вновь. В Гухьясамаджа тантре объясняется оба процесса: растворение в обычном поступательном развитии и появление вновь в обратном порядке.

----------

Михаил_ (12.03.2016), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

Ж


> Сначала определите свою позицию по вопросу пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, а потом беритесь участвовать в споре. Позиция Джамгон Конгтрула и Третьего Кармапы формулируется однозначно: 
> - Справедлива ли пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне в жентонг? 
> - ДА.
> Ваши бессвязные выкрики и цитаты не по теме - в отличие от традиционного жентонг Карма Кагью - внимания не заслуживают.


Ну нате Вам Конгтрул: 
"Таким образом, природа [ума], которой свойственен взаимный союз (zung 'jug, yuganaddha) видимости и пустоты, это то же самое обычное и естественное сознание (tha mal gnyug та’i shes pa), не модифицированное философскими позициями и противоядиями. Именно оно называется многими именами, такими как Пространство Реальности (дхармадхату), Тело Свойств Реальности (дхармакая), Великое блаженство (махасукха), Запредельная мудрость (праджняпарамита) и так далее, но смысл их всех – естественное сознание (gnyug та’i shes pa). Оно может быть осознаваемо или не осознаваемо, но *оно всегда является Природой Вещей (дхармата) и неизменным самобытием*"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не отрицаемый атман - это безначальность и неустранимость опыта (дхармы - санскрита ли, асанскрита ли - это данность, порядок вещей).


Вы повторяетесь - на это я уже отвечал.
И, кстати, не замечаете, как у вас самого возникает самосущее, только в сфере ноуменального: некая данность, порядок вещей.
По сути, для обоснования своей так называемой "прасангики" вы скатываетесь к воззрению вайбхашики.
А потом начнется наукообразный бред про то, что "ясный свет - качество светоносности дхарм".
Короче, вы зациклились, дорогой друг, как и положено графоману.

----------

Tong Po (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

В жентонг Ньингма и Кагью, на абсолютном уровне, инопустота изначального осознавания *никак логически не исключает* пустоту от самобытия. *Обе* пустотности, в жентонг Ньингма и Кагью - на абсолютном уровне. Цитаты про инопустоту, соотвественно, не доказывают несправедливость самопустоты на абсолютном уровне.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Моим словам вы не верите.


Причем тут "верить твоим словам"? Твои слова - пока что лозунги одни.
Дай *собственную формулировку* в ответ на вопросы, *исходящую из твоего собственного понимания*, если оно у тебя есть.
А с простынями копипаста я беседовать не собираюсь, как не стал бы полемизировать с магнитофоном. Даже читать не буду, тем более, что это я и переводил )))

----------


## Tong Po

> В жентонг Ньингма и Кагью, на абсолютном уровне, инопустота изначального осознавания *никак логически не исключает* пустоту от самобытия. *Обе* пустотности, в жентонг Ньингма и Кагью - на абсолютном уровне. Цитаты про инопустоту, соотвественно, не доказывают несправедливость самопустоты на абсолютном уровне.


А вот Вам и Кармапа и как раз про обе пустотности: 

Кармапа] говорит:

Следует понять то, что это уже и так есть,
Благодаря этому [постижению] обретаешь силу [содержащуюся] в этом [потенциале].
«[Ведь] здесь ничего не надо устранять,
Ничего не надо и добавлять, —
Реальность созерцается правильно,
И если видишь правильно, то это и есть полное освобождение».
Потенциал Дхату (khams) *пуст всем тем случайным,*
Характеристикой чего является отделейность [от самого ума],
А *высочайшими свойствами,
Характеристикой которых является неотделимость, – не пуст.*

----------


## Нико

Часть пятая:

Возвращаясь к сказанному, зададимся вопросом: каким образом прямо сейчас вступить на путь, основанный на состоянии ригпа? Любое имеющееся на данный момент состояние сознания пронизано ясным светом чистого осознания ригпа, подобно тому, как твердому льду постоянно присуща природа воды. Точно также и самые очевидные умственные построения в конечном счете находятся в таком, если можно так выразиться, «месте», которое не может находиться за пределами пространства ригпа. Они появляются в пространстве ригпа и там же растворяются. По этому поводу Додрупчен Дзкигме Тенпе Ньима сказал, что все объекты познания пронизаны ясным светом, подобно тому, как кунжутное семя пропитано маслом.[31] Таким образом, даже в то время когда задействованы грубые состояния шести сознаний,[32] через сами эти состояния можно напрямую ознакомиться с их тонким аспектом светоносной ясности посредством благословения учителя и сущностных наставлений.
   В этом состоит непревзойденная глубина учения Дзогчен. Когда вы основываете свой путь на изначальном уме ясного света, то применяете искусные средства для того, чтобы блокировать грубые и тонкие состояния энергии (санскр. прана) и ума, в результате чего ясный свет стано. вится очевидным, и на нем вы основываете свой путь. Однако согласно методам учения Дзогчен, даже если шесть видов сознания функционируют в полную силу, посредством самих возникающих в результате этого состояний вы можете напрямую в собственном непосредственном переживании ознакомиться с их тончайшим аспектом — ясным светом, а затем в однонаправленной медитации сосредоточиваться на этом аспекте. Тренируясь таким образом, покоясь в этом свободном от умственных построений состоянии, вы постепенно расширяете и углубляете опыт переживания ясного света, в то время как грубые мысли и концепции начинают убывать.
   Самая трудная задача состоит в том, чтобы отличить обычный ум от ригпа. Об этом можно рассказать, но не так просто пережить это на собственном опыте. Например, можно сказать, что обычный ум всегда находится под властью умопостроений и омрачен неведением, в то время как ригпа никогда не заблуждается. Однако далеко не так просто получить введение в прямое переживание сущнос ти ригпа. Поэтому Додрупчен говорит:[33] хотя кто-то мо жет высокомерно полагать, что основывает свою медитацию на абсолютном знании состояния ригпа, существует опасность, что «в конечном итоге его медитация сведется к созерцанию пустотности и ясности обычного ума, чтс доступно даже не-буддийским практикующим». Додрупчен предупреждает, чтобы мы были внимательны.
   Итак, что касается воззрения, медитации и действия как только вы на собственном опыте постигаете истинный смысл воззрения, отпадает всякая необходимость каких-либо дополнительных медитативных техниках действиях. Более того, теперь ваша практика опирается на опыт переживания обширного, основополагающего пространства воззрения. В учении Дзогчен говорится о четырех чогжаг (тиб. cog bzhag) — «четырех состояниях не возмутимого спокойствия», способах «оставить все как оно есть, в естественной простоте».[34] Среди них:
   • Воззрение — это состояние невозмутимого спокойствия, подобное горе, потому что гора полностью неподвижна.
   • Медитация — это состояние невозмутимого спокойствия, подобное океану. Не имеет никакого значения бушует ли на его поверхности шторм или царит полный штиль, глубины океана всегда остаются спокойными. Как только вы пережили прямое введение в свое изначальное состояние, ригпа, в вашей медитации, подобно солнечным лучам, начинает проявляться «естественная и подлинная внимательность». С этого самого момента вам уже не понадобится обычная внимательность, требующая затраты усилий со стороны обычного сознания.
   • Действие — это состояние невозмутимого спокойствия перед лицом всевозможных чувственных восприятий. Вы уже знакомы с ригпа и знаете, в чем состоит воззрение, у вас уже имеется живой опыт. Как только вы перестаете попадаться на крючок чувственного восприятия объектов и рассудочных мыслей, возникающих в результате этого восприятия, а вместо этого пребываете в живом мгновенном присутствии Осознания, ваши действия уже не могут основываться на принятии одних вещей и отвержении других. Таким образом, действие можно охарактеризовать как состояние невозмутимого спокойствия перед лицом проявлений чувственного сознания за пределами принятия и отвержения, надежды и страха.
   Таковы особые характеристики, свойственные подходу учения Дзогчен.
   В источниках школы Ньингма различают три вида линии преемственности по способу передачи учения: длинная линия устной передачи, называемая по-тибетски кама (тиб. bka' ma), короткая линия, по-тибетски называемая терма (тиб. gter ma), и глубокая передача дак нанг (тиб. dag snang), связанная с частым видением.
   Длинная линия преемственности кама представляет собой передачу тех учений, что пришли в Тибет из Индии.
   Линия терма исходит от великого мастера Гуру Падмасамбхавы. Ради блага будущих поколений он сокрыл эти учения для тех учеников, у которых к моменту их открытия созреет благая карма. Не важно сколько столетий или тысячелетий пройдет, но в нужное время эти учения обнаруживает тертон (тиб. gter ston), мастер, открывающий терма. Для того чтобы получить передачу терма, должны совпасть несколько обстоятельств, а именно: врожденное сострадание Падмасамбхавы, наша собственная заслуга как его последователей, подходящая карма и сила намерения самого тертона. Хотя временной интервал между сокрытием и открытием терма может быть довольно продолжительным, эта линия преемственности наиболее прямая, поэтому она и называется короткой.
   Передачи через чистое видение подразделяются на три вида. Первые — это те, что проявились через переживания в медитации. Вторые — те, что исходят из творческой способности ума к воображению. Третьи возникают непосредственно в потоке чувственного восприятия сознания практикующего. На этом последнем и основана линия преемственности глубинного чистого видения.
Освобождение через контакт

   Теперь я расскажу о том, что нам понадобится для проведения церемонии посвящения. Во-первых, сам коренной текст Тантры, приносящей освобождение через контакт, Если времени достаточно, мастер зачитывает его целиком, но у нас с вами мало времени, поэтому я зачитаю цитату. Затем, вот этот кристалл. В учении Дзогчен это очень важный символ, посредством которого вы приходите к пониманию единства пустоты и ригпа. Некоторые мастера подносят к нему павлинье перо, и тогда кристалл символизирует метод трекчо, а павлинье перо — тогел.
   Сам мастер использует всего два ритуальных предмета, колокольчик и ваджру, ничего более. Но здесь они имеют очень большое значение. Ваджра символизирует искусные средства, упайю, а колокольчик — мудрость, праджню. Вместе они означают изначальное единство метода и мудрости, упайи и праджни, что составляет сущность абсолютной бодхичитты. Этот союз можно истолковывать в рамках традиции Сутры, Тантры, а также рассматривать с точки зрения Высшего учения. Поскольку уровни понимания поступательно возрастают, союз метода и мудрости можно интерпретировать с точки зрения видимости явлений, с точки зрения пустотности, и так далее. Мастер должен применять эти ритуальные предметы, осознавая их значение, а не просто звонить в колокольчик, чтобы разбудить спящих, которые заскучали и решили вздремнуть. Не исключено, правда, что я воспользуюсь колокольчиком, чтобы разбудить вас, а ваджру— чтобы разбудить самого себя.
   Здесь Его Святейшество объясняет собравшимся, как получить пользу от посвящения и установить связь с ваджрным мастером, представляя его как Учителя Ригдзина, воплощение всех будд.[35] Ученики должны думать, что в то время, как Далай-лама зачитывает цитату из коренного текста, они получают прямое введение в знание своей изначальной природы, ригпа.
Коренной текст посвящения и комментарии


Эма! Все явления без исключения
Совершенны в непрерывном потоке самовозникшего ригпа.

   Коренной текст начинаются с возгласа эма!, выражающего восторженное изумление. Ведь ни одно из явлений сансары или нирваны, если рассматривать их с точки зрения окончательного смысла, не создается внезапно и вновь из причин и следствий. Их исконное состояние — это изначальное естественное совершенство в непрерывном потоке саморожденного чистого Осознания, и все они пребывают в его обширном пространстве. В некотором смысле проявления сансары зависят от деятельности обычного ума, в то время как проявления нирваны находятся в зависимости от ригпа.
   В соответствии с новыми школами тибетского буддизма Ваджраяны, врожденный ум ясного света основы называется сугатагарбха, то есть природа будды. В текстах традиций Дзогчен и Махамудры он называется несоставной ясный свет. Слово несоставной можно понимать по-разному в зависимости от контекста. В целом, это слово применяется для обозначения чего-то, не зависящего от причин и условий. В то же время его часто применяют для описания того, что не является новым или временным, то есть это нечто, существующее изначально как непрерывное постоянное состояние. Возьмем, например, просветленную активность природы будды. В Украшении ясных постижений (Абхисамаяламкара) ее называют постоянной. Здесь имеется в виду непрерывное, постоянно присутствующее состояние в том смысле, что активность природы будды протекает не прерываясь; поэтому она и названа постоянной.[36]

----------

Михаил_ (12.03.2016)

----------


## Tong Po

А вот и комментарий на это Конгтрула:

"Поскольку в самом уме нет ничего, что надо устранять или обретать, а загрязнения не свойственны природе самого ума, постольку случайные загрязнения, определяющие характеристики которых полностью отдельны от самого ума, не затрагивают самой Сущности Сугаты, а *потому [ум] пуст [ими]* и по своей природе полностью очищен (rang bzhin rnam par dag). С другой стороны, поскольку нет ничего нового, что следовало бы добавить, и все качества свойственны по природе самому уму, этот *Потенциал дхату не является пустым* (stong pa, śunya) непревзойденными свойствами (chos) Пробуждения, определяющей характеристикой которых является их неотделимость от самого ума.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы повторяетесь - на это я уже отвечал.
> И, кстати, не замечаете, как у вас самого возникает самосущее, только в сфере ноуменального: некая данность, порядок вещей.
> По сути, для обоснования своей так называемой "прасангики" вы скатываетесь к воззрению вайбхашики.
> А потом начнется наукообразный бред про то, что "ясный свет - качество светоносности дхарм".
> Короче, вы зациклились, дорогой друг, как и положено графоману.


_Нет опыта, если он не осознается. Сам осознающий - и есть не отрицаемый атман.
Обе ваши формулировки указывают на изначальную природу ума, понимаемую как истинносущее.

Личное (отдельное от других), вечное (безначальное и бесконечное) и осознающее - это и есть Атман, просто по определению. )))_

"Нет опыта, если он не осознаётся" - в каком именно значении? Если сейчас не осознаётся всё то, что доступно всеведению Будды - да, нет опыта Пробуждения Будды. Если сейчас не осознаётся всё то, что было пережито в безначальной сансаре - нет, на этом основании безначальная сансара буддистами не отрицается. Омрачённость (когда недоступно знание о всех прошлых жизнях, как во всеведении Будды) тоже опыт. Омрачённый опыт сансары - безначален. 

Безначальность и неустранимость опыта (безначальность и неустранимость дхарм как таковых) - буддийский атман, не отрицаемый атман. Но все дхармы пусты от самобытия. Асанга учил пустоте от самобытия дхарм Тела дхарм - пустоте от самобытия дхарм Дхармакая-Будды.

_
Обе ваши формулировки указывают на изначальную природу ума, понимаемую как истинносущее.
Личное (отдельное от других), вечное (безначальное и бесконечное) и осознающее - это и есть Атман, просто по определению. )))_

Как истинносущее - в значении реальной со своей стороны подкладки опыта, отдельной от феноменов (дхарм) - не понимаемую, нет. Понимаемую только как безначальное и неустранимое наличие дхарм как таковых. 
_
Личное (отдельное от других), вечное (безначальное и бесконечное) и осознающее - это и есть Атман, просто по определению. )))_

Личное, безначальное и неустранимое, осознающее - это дхармата, буддийский атман, пустой от самобытия. Потому что дхармата и есть неустранимая наличность дхарм: дхармата не стоит за дхармами, как реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм). Дхармата - пуста от самобытия. Дхармата - анатман.

Маха-атман - анатман.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А вот Вам и Кармапа и как раз про обе пустотности: 
> 
> Кармапа] говорит:
> 
> Следует понять то, что это уже и так есть,
> Благодаря этому [постижению] обретаешь силу [содержащуюся] в этом [потенциале].
> «[Ведь] здесь ничего не надо устранять,
> Ничего не надо и добавлять, —
> Реальность созерцается правильно,
> ...


В жентонг Ньингма и Кагью, на абсолютном уровне, инопустота изначального осознавания *никак логически не исключает* пустоту от самобытия. *Обе* пустотности, в жентонг Ньингма и Кагью - на абсолютном уровне. Цитаты про инопустоту, соотвественно, не доказывают несправедливость самопустоты на абсолютном уровне.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А вот и комментарий на это Конгтрула:
> 
> "Поскольку в самом уме нет ничего, что надо устранять или обретать, а загрязнения не свойственны природе самого ума, постольку случайные загрязнения, определяющие характеристики которых полностью отдельны от самого ума, не затрагивают самой Сущности Сугаты, а *потому [ум] пуст [ими]* и по своей природе полностью очищен (rang bzhin rnam par dag). С другой стороны, поскольку нет ничего нового, что следовало бы добавить, и все качества свойственны по природе самому уму, этот *Потенциал дхату не является пустым* (stong pa, śunya) непревзойденными свойствами (chos) Пробуждения, определяющей характеристикой которых является их неотделимость от самого ума.


В жентонг Ньингма и Кагью, на абсолютном уровне, инопустота изначального осознавания *никак логически не исключает* пустоту от самобытия. *Обе* пустотности, в жентонг Ньингма и Кагью - на абсолютном уровне. Цитаты про инопустоту, соотвественно, не доказывают несправедливость самопустоты на абсолютном уровне.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Личное, безначальное и неустранимое, осознающее - это дхармата, буддийский атман, пустой от самобытия. Потому что дхармата и есть неустранимая наличность дхарм: дхармата не стоит за дхармами, как реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм). Дхармата - пуста от самобытия. Дхармата - анатман.
> 
> Маха-атман - анатман.


Иметь самобытие - значит, не иметь иных причин своего существования, помимо себя самого.
Безначальная природа ума кроме себя не имеет иных причин своего возникновения и существования (именно поэтому она безначальная и бесконеччная).
О том, что не имеет иных причин, кроме себя, говорится как об имеющем самобытие.

----------

Tong Po (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> И, кстати, не замечаете, как у вас самого возникает самосущее, только в сфере ноуменального: некая данность, порядок вещей.


Это Вы не замечаете, что про это самосущее ещё в исходном топике был процитирован Нагарджуна. У Арья Нагарджуны, сочетание атман и анатман: 

"С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил. 
О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!" 




> По сути, для обоснования своей так называемой "прасангики" вы скатываетесь к воззрению вайбхашики. А потом начнется наукообразный бред про то, что "ясный свет - качество светоносности дхарм". Короче, вы зациклились, дорогой друг, как и положено графоману.


Вторым постом в теме - цитата из Асанги. Будда имеет Тело дхарм, а дхармы пусты от самобытия. Идея основания всех дхарм - ошибочна.

Асанга. Разъяснение Ваджраччхедика-сутры:

 "44. Дхармы не имеют сущностной природы. 
45. Благодаря тому, что он имеет тело дхарм (дхармакая) Будда подобен человеку. 
46. Его тело так же «огромное» тело, из за его великих качеств. Но говорится, что Будда бестелесный, так как у него нет тела. 
47. Ошибочные взгляды включают такие плохие идеи как: о оcновании (ground; месте) всех дхарм, представление о том что мы можем причинить существам освобождение, и очищение [будда*] полей."

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Иметь самобытие - значит, не иметь иных причин своего существования, помимо себя самого.
> Безначальная природа ума кроме себя не имеет иных причин своего возникновения и существования (именно поэтому она безначальная и бесконеччная). О том, что не имеет иных причин говорится как об имеющем самобытие.


И в чём проблема? _Такое_ самобытие, на абсолютном уровне, _совмещается_ с пустотой от самобытия. Самосущее ригпа пусто от самобытия.

"С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил. 
О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!" 

Если у Нагарджуны в гимне не было с _таким_ самосущим проблем - откуда же им взяться у меня с Нико? В чём тут сенсация и срыв покровов?

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Ты забыл, что переводил. Часть шестая. (Где тут атман, я так и не поняла):


   Когда бы вы ни испытывали сильное вожделение или отвращение, радость или печаль, вы способны продолжать практику пребывания в естественном состоянии, потому что уже были напрямую ознакомлены со знанием изначального состояния ригпа. В комментариях сказано: «Эти ситуации — великолепная проверка силы вашего состояния ригпа». Здесь задача в том, чтобы не терять основу освобождения, знание изначального состояния, саморожденное ригпа, прямое введение в которое вы уже получили.
   Если в вашей практике отсутствует ключевой момент «освобождения в момент возникновения», то даже тончайшие мысли незаметно прокрадутся в ваш ум и породят новую сансарическую карму. Поэтому основным моментом практики должно стать поддержание одновременности возникновения и освобождения каждой появляющейся мысли, грубой или тонкой, так, чтобы от нее не осталось даже следа. Итак: «Рассудочные мысли, чередой идущие одна за другой...»
   И хотя мысли продолжают появляться, вы не позволяете им созреть до состояния тонких заблуждений и смятения, но и не применяете по отношению к ним ограниченную, созданную рассудком внимательность. Вместо этого вы должны ни на миг не отступать от настоящей, естественной внимательности для того, чтобы непрерывно поддерживать узнавание истинной природы любых появляющихся мыслей и пребывать в «подобном письменам на воде» бесследном «самоосвобождении в момент возникновения». В тексте сказано: «Будучи узнанными, они не оставят следа».
   Однако если возникающие мысли не очищаются, растворяясь в момент самоосвобождения, одно лишь их распознавание само по себе не дает возможности разрубить цепь кармы, укрепляющую иллюзии. Поэтому в самый момент распознавания мыслей посредством видения их обнаженной истинной природы, вы должны опознать и мудрость, с которой были уже ознакомлены. Когда вы расслабляетесь, покоясь в этом состоянии, мысль очищена и исчезает без следа. Это одно из важнейших положений. Итак: «Распознавай дхармакайю, в которой они все освобождаются».
   Это можно сравнить с тем, как если бы кто-то взялся рисовать на воде. Возникший рисунок исчезает в самый миг своего возникновения. Рисование и исчезновение здесь происходят одновременно.
   Подобным образом мысли появляются и в тот же миг освобождаются; возникновение и самоосвобождение происходят в одно и то же время. Это и есть нерушимый поток «само-возникновения и само-освобождения». В тексте об этом сказано: «Подобно тому, как исчезают письмена на воде...».
   Переживая мысли как «письмена на воде», вы не отвлекаетесь от своего истинного состояния ригпа, которое и есть сама природа мыслей. Если вы способны пребывать в этом состоянии, то ни одна из возникающий мыслей не сможет задержаться, как не остается рисунка на поверхности воды.
   Таким образом, вы просто позволяете проявляться всему, что проявляется, не пытаясь ничего подавлять, и тогда все эти возникающие мысли сами становятся путем в тот момент, когда они очищаются, возвращаясь в истинное состояние: «...процесс возникновения и освобождения становится естественным и непрерывным».
   С тех пор как вы пребываете в истинном состоянии ригпа, «само-возникшие» мысли самоосвобождаются в самом пространстве ригпа. Если ваша практика правильна, то какие бы мысли ни возникли, они становятся испытанием силы вашего присутствия и питательной средой, взращивающей и увеличивающей опыт переживания обнаженного единства ригпа и пустоты. Вот в чем состоит значение следующей строки из коренного текста: «Тогда все, что бы ни появилось, становится пищей для пустотности обнаженного ригпа».
   Упражняясь подобным образом, рассматривайте мысли как игру дхармакайи, и тогда всякое возникновение мысли станет упражнением, усиливающим ваше ригпа. Чем мощнее будут помышления, проистекающие от пяти ядов — омрачающих эмоций, — тем с большей силой проявится ригпа, в котором они самоосвободятся. Об этом в коренном тексте сказано: «Тогда все, что бы ни появилось, станет пищей для пустотности обнаженного ригпа...»
   Поскольку все многообразие рассудочных мыслей возникает из всепроникающего состояния подлинного ригпа как игра изначально присущей ему внутренней энергии, просто пребывайте в этом состоянии, ничего не принимая и ничего не отвергая. Тогда в тот самый миг, как мысли появляются, они уже свободны, и никогда не выходят за пределы дхармакайи: «А все движения ума — внутренней энергией Царя дхармакайи».
   Если вы не попадаете под влияние возникающих мыслей, а способны поддерживать осознание истинной природы ригпа, для вас уже не имеет значения сила и количество мыслей, потому что они являются творческой энергией ригпа, «Царя дхармакайи». Мысли появляются как присущее энергии качество проявляться в виде свиты Царя дхармакайи. Мысли не имеют продолжения, поэтому в коренном тексте сказано: «Они изначально чисты и не оставляют следов. О радость!»
   Все мысли, появляющиеся в уме, ложные переживания, проистекающие из неведения, изначально чисты в пространстве дхармакайи, мудрости ригпа. Поэтому что бы ни появлялось в этом пространстве непрерывного ясного света, оно по своей природе пустотно. Итак: «Они изначально чисты и не оставляют следов. О радость!»
   Когда посредством длительной тренировки вы привыкаете объединять все мысли со своим путем, они сами становятся вашей медитацией, а грань между покоем и движением исчезает. Тогда что бы ни возникло, ничто уже не сможет потревожить ваше непоколебимое пребывание в состоянии осознания. Об этом сказано: «Все продолжает появляться также, как и прежде...»
   Патрул Ринпоче говорит о том, что, когда вы приобретаете опыт в подобной практике, мысли, как и раньше, продолжают появляться во всем многообразии, однако теперь они освобождаются другим способом, и в этом коренное отличие.
   При этом мысли — выражение энергии ригпа — могут проявляться в форме печали и радости, надежд и опасений, также, как и у всякого обычного человека. Но обычные люди видят свои переживания слишком реальными, считая, что от них следует избавиться, или наоборот потворствуют себе; так они накапливают кармаобразующие побуждения (тиб. 'dus byed, санскр. самскара), впадая в переживания вожделения или агрессии. Йогин Дзогчена отличается от них тем, что его мысли самоосвобождаются в момент их появления:
   — в начале пути мысли освобождаются, как только вы их узнаете, и это подобно встрече со старым другом;
   — в середине пути мысли освобождаются сами собой, подобно тому, как змея сама развязывает узлы своего тела;
   — в конце пути мысли освобождаются без прибыли или потери, подобно вору, проникшему в пустой дом.
   Здесь Патрул Ринпоче касается вопроса о трех способах освобождения, последний из которых он считается высшим. В этом примере способность мыслей к самоосвобождению сравнивается с вором, проникающим в пустой дом. Вору нечего взять, а дому нечего терять. Здесь говорится о том что мысли не способны причинить вреда тому, кто поддерживает непрерывное пребывание в собственном изначальном состоянии ригпа. Мысли продолжают появлиться, но сразу самоосвобождаются. Среди многих способов достижения освобождения, этот последний, который упоминает Патрул Ринпоче, самый глубокий. Ринпоче говорит:
   Йогин Дзогчена обладает ключевым методом освобождения: «Разница в способе их освобождения, вот в чем суть!»
   По этому поводу существует высказывание:

Если знаешь, как медитировать,
Но не знаешь, как освобождать,
Разве тогда твоя медитация отличается от медитации обитателей мира богов?

   Это означает, что если практикующий направляет все свои усилия на медитацию, не применяя этого метода освобождения, и всего лишь пребывает в покое и недвижимости ума, он не сможет достигнуть ничего, кроме божественных состояний высших сфер. Тот, кто считает, что достаточно лишь распознать покой и движение, ничем не отличается от обычного человека с его заблуждающимися мыслями. Тот, кто навешивает ярлыки, говоря «это дхармакайя», «это пустота», при первой же неудаче или неприятности убеждается в непригодности своей практики. Поэтому в тексте сказано: «Без этого понимания медитация становится лишь путем умножения иллюзий».
   Как бы вы ни назвали этот метод, когда мысли самоосвобождаются и очищаются, не оставляя следов, — освобождение в момент возникновения, самоосвобождение или освобождение обнажением — это остается тем же самым недвойственным самоосвобождением. Это непревзойденный уникальный путь естественного Дзогпаченпо, Великого Совершенства, и тот, кто владеет этим ключом, освобождает любые мысли и эмоции, возвращая их в дхармакайю. Все заблуждающиеся мысли очищаются в мудрость. Все неблагоприятные жизненные обстоятельства становятся друзьями. Все омрачающие эмоции становятся самим путем. Сансара очищается в свое исконное естественное состояние, и вам нет нужды ее покидать. Теперь вы свободны как от цепей зависимого существования, так и от ловушек покоя нирваны. Вы прибыли в совершенное окончательное состояние, в котором нет усилий, где нечего достигать и нечего делать. Об этом сказано: «А с этим знанием даже без медитации пребываешь в дхармакайе».
   Если вы обладаете способностью практиковать на основе этих сущностных наставлений, то вам нет нужды применять усилия для того, чтобы что-либо создавать во время личной медитации. Вы достигаете убедительных переживаний в состоянии дхармакайи.
   Вы можете сколько угодно считать свое воззрение высочайшим, а метод практики самым тонким и глубоким, но если вы так и не достигли уверенности в пути освобождения, ничто не спасет ваш заблуждающийся ум и не послужит лекарством от омрачающих эмоций. Если это так, то ваш путь ложный. А тот, кто владеет сущностью «самопроявления и самоосвобождения», даже если он не очень сведущ в формулировках воззрения и ничего не знает о глубоких медитациях, непременно обретет освобождение от ограниченности двойственного видения. Если вы оказались на Драгоценном Золотом Острове, то сколько бы вы ни искали, вам ни за что не найти ни одного обычного камня. Подобным образом, в вашей медитации появляются движение мыслей и покой, но даже если вы решите отыскать хотя бы одно настоящее серьезное заблуждение, то ничего не найдете. Одно это служит проверкой того, насколько действенна ваша практика. Итак: «Вот третье сущностное наставление: С прямой уверенностью пребывай в состоянии освобождения появляющихся мыслей».
   Патрул Ринпоче подчеркивает, что практикующий во всех обстоятельствах и переживаниях должен сохранять уверенность в том, что способность мыслей к самоосвобождению есть изначально присущее им качество.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Потому что я подкрепил свой ответ соответсвующими цитатами. Но Вы их не читаете. Это Ваши проблемы. 
> 
> Тaтхaгaтaгaрбхa пуста от зaгрязнений, которые отделяются, поскольку не являются её сущностью, но не пуста от кaчеств Будды, которые неотделимы, поскольку являются её сущностью.


Здесь говорится не о пустоте от самобытия, а о пустоте от загрязнений - от иного. Татхагатагарбха пуста от иного (загрязнений), а от присущих Будде качеств не пуста. Нет ни слова про пустоту от самобытия. Речь о другом. Цитата не по теме.




> О аллах!!! Цита как раз по теме в ней чётко и недвусмысленно говорится, что загрязнения пусты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, а Татхагатагарбха пуста от иного, но не от самой себя. Чего тут непонятного? Это жентонг, сэр.


В жентонг Ньингма и Кагью, на абсолютном уровне, инопустота изначального осознавания *никак логически не исключает* пустоту от самобытия. *Обе* пустотности, в жентонг Ньингма и Кагью - на абсолютном уровне. Цитаты про инопустоту, соотвественно, не доказывают несправедливость самопустоты на абсолютном уровне.

Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне? Да или нет?

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Иметь самобытие - значит, не иметь иных причин своего существования, помимо себя самого.
> Безначальная природа ума кроме себя не имеет иных причин своего возникновения и существования (именно поэтому она безначальная и бесконеччная).
> О том, что не имеет иных причин, кроме себя, говорится как об имеющем самобытие.


Ваше понимание относительно природы понятно, с вашей точки зрения оно существует истинно.
А что насчет феноменов - материальных вещей и прочего? Как они существуют с вашей точки зрения? И как их существование объясняется с точки зрения абсолютной и относительной истины?

----------

Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Джамгон Конгтрул (Две истины): "В частности, всеведущим Рангджунгом (Третьим Кармапой) было сказано: 
... *Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д.*; тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное" _Васубандху, Мипам Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Джамгон Конгтрул. Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме. М.: Ганга, Сватан, 2012. — С. 144._

Лонгченпа: «(Дзогпа Ченпо), опираясь на изначально чистую и обнажённую *коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия* и никогда не прекращается, понимает её (коренную осознанность) и все происходящие из неё феномены как свободные от крайностей, подобно пространству». _Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче. Ум Будды: антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджама по Дзогпа Ченпо. М.: Саттва, 2006. — С. 125._

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Спорить с Лонгченпой и Третьим Кармапой легко и приятно. Жаль только, что потом придётся посетить Авичи за отказ от Дхармы.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ж
> 
> Ну нате Вам Конгтрул: 
> "Таким образом, природа [ума], которой свойственен взаимный союз (zung 'jug, yuganaddha) видимости и пустоты, это то же самое обычное и естественное сознание (tha mal gnyug та’i shes pa), не модифицированное философскими позициями и противоядиями. Именно оно называется многими именами, такими как Пространство Реальности (дхармадхату), Тело Свойств Реальности (дхармакая), Великое блаженство (махасукха), Запредельная мудрость (праджняпарамита) и так далее, но смысл их всех – естественное сознание (gnyug та’i shes pa). Оно может быть осознаваемо или не осознаваемо, но *оно всегда является Природой Вещей (дхармата) и неизменным самобытием*"


Обычное сознание вечно или невечно?

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ж
> 
> Ну нате Вам Конгтрул: 
> "Таким образом, природа [ума], которой свойственен взаимный союз (zung 'jug, yuganaddha) видимости и пустоты, это то же самое обычное и естественное сознание (tha mal gnyug та’i shes pa), не модифицированное философскими позициями и противоядиями. Именно оно называется многими именами, такими как Пространство Реальности (дхармадхату), Тело Свойств Реальности (дхармакая), Великое блаженство (махасукха), Запредельная мудрость (праджняпарамита) и так далее, но смысл их всех – естественное сознание (gnyug та’i shes pa). Оно может быть осознаваемо или не осознаваемо, но *оно всегда является Природой Вещей (дхармата) и неизменным самобытием*"


В жентонг Ньингма и Кагью, на абсолютном уровне, инопустота изначального осознавания *никак логически не исключает* пустоту от самобытия. *Обе* пустотности, в жентонг Ньингма и Кагью - на абсолютном уровне. Вы невнимательно читаете, что сами же цитируете: "природа [ума], которой свойственен взаимный союз (zung 'jug, yuganaddha) видимости и пустоты". Самосущая дхармата - пуста  от самобытия.

Вы признаёте пустоту от самобытия справедливой на абсолютном уровне? Да или нет?

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Опасность Дхармы в том, что это особое поле накопления заслуг. Пусть никаких преступлений не сделал, был богоискателем, *хорошим человеком*, русским интеллигентом - но стоит лишь отказаться от Дхармы, и даже бардо становления не получится. Если не очиститься, то сразу же после смерти - Авичи.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Опасность Дхармы в том, что это особое поле накопления заслуг. Пусть никаких преступлений не сделал, был богоискателем, *хорошим человеком*, русским интеллигентом - но стоит лишь отказаться от Дхармы, и даже бардо становления не получится. Если не очиститься, то сразу же после смерти - Авичи.


Германн, это неосознанно происходит, увы. Настолько глубоко в культуре, в традициях, в жизненном укладе идея самости, что уже кажется что избавился от этого, но никуда не девается.

----------

Нико (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Опасность Дхармы в том, что это особое поле накопления заслуг. Пусть никаких преступлений не сделал, был богоискателем, *хорошим человеком*, русским интеллигентом - но стоит лишь отказаться от Дхармы, и даже бардо становления не получится. Если не очиститься, то сразу же после смерти - Авичи.


Да ладно Вам про Авичи. У нас есть методы избавления от этого удела. "Пустота пустоты" и пр. 

Я бы хотела сказать: "Кьябгён", мой Защитник и Прибежище, всегда будь со мной и избавляй от ложных взглядов!

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Татхагатагарбха пуста от самобытия, согласно Карма Кагью.

Вonрос: "Несколько дней назад Ринпоче объяснял принцип сугатагарбхи. Он использовал метафору золота, зарытого под домом нищего, о котором тот не знал, несмотря на то, что оно было там всегда. Эта сущность неизменна, хотя и сокрыта. Принимая это буквально и говоря, что татхагатагарбха неизменна, не утверждаем ли мы тем самым, что есть нечто действительно, в абсолютном смысле, существующее? Не лучше ли сказать, что она не изменяется, но также и не остается неизменной? Что она свободна от изменения и не изменения? Ато похоже, что имеется в виду что-то действительно независимо существующее."

Трангу Ринпоче: "Это верно, что сущность сугатагарбхи неизменна. Но почему так говорится? Потому, что эта сущность по своей природе является пустотой, не обладающей никакой субстанцией. Поскольку она не обладает никаким материальным существованием, говорится, что сущность сугатагарбхи неизменна. То, что обладает конкретным материальным существованием, не может быть неизменным. Это невозможно. Такое отсутствие конкретной сущности Будда описывает в текстах Праджняпарамиты, объясняя шестнадцать видов пустоты. Природа будды не имеет конкретной сущности."

(Из книги "Царь Самадхи", стр. 72-73)

"Сам ум как таковой, сущность Будды, чистый по своей природе, пустой чем-либо ему присущим, естественно сияющий, в своих безостановочных проявлениях уже сейчас присутствует во всех существах как природа Трёх Тел." "Татхагата же - это изначальное осознавание (пустотная абсолютная реальность), свободное от тождественности или обособленности, обладающее бессамостной природой, и поэтому не являющееся выдуманным "я" или моё."

(Из комментариев Джамгон Конгтрула к Третьему Кармапе)

Так и в жентонг Ньингма. 
Мипам Ринпоче высказывался чётко и внятно.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да ладно Вам про Авичи. У нас есть методы избавления от этого удела. "Пустота пустоты" и пр. 
> 
> Я бы хотела сказать: "Кьябгён", мой Защитник и Прибежище, всегда будь со мной и избавляй от ложных взглядов!


Сергея Хос конечно в Авичи приятно засунуть- (как никак добрые буддисты..). но не выйдет, ибо у него "отказа" от Дхармы нет, ибо для этого требуется сначала принять Дхарму, а затем с Атманом шашни- того.. У него просто упорство в ереси (максимум костёр при жизни..((

----------

Нико (28.05.2015), Сергей Хос (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Сергея Хос конечно в Авичи приятно засунуть- (как никак добрые буддисты..). но не выйдет, ибо у него "отказа" от Дхармы нет, ибо для этого требуется сначала принять Дхарму, а затем с Атманом шашни- того.. У него просто упорство в ереси (максимум костёр при жизни..((


Более того, я его от Авичи спасу. У меня есть сиддхи, кто бы там чего ни утверждал.  Подобный ему лоцава, который даже позабыл переведённую им книгу сначала), никогда не падёт в низшие миры. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Спорить с Лонгченпой и Третьим Кармапой легко и приятно. Жаль только, что потом придётся посетить Авичи за отказ от Дхармы.


Я век себе по росту подбирал.
Мы шли на юг, держали пыль над степью;
Бурьян чадил; кузнечик баловал,
Подковы трогал усом, и пророчил,
И гибелью грозил мне, как монах.
Судьбу свою к седлу я приторочил;
Я и сейчас в грядущих временах,
Как мальчик, привстаю на стременах.

Мне моего бессмертия довольно,
Чтоб кровь моя из века в век текла.
За верный угол ровного тепла
Я жизнью заплатил бы своевольно,
Когда б ее летучая игла
Меня, как нить, по свету не вела.

----------

Tong Po (29.05.2015), Дубинин (28.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (28.05.2015), Кузьмич (31.05.2015), Нико (28.05.2015), Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Сергея Хос конечно в Авичи приятно засунуть- (как никак добрые буддисты..). но не выйдет, ибо у него "отказа" от Дхармы нет, ибо для этого требуется сначала принять Дхарму, а затем с Атманом шашни- того.. У него просто упорство в ереси (максимум костёр при жизни..((


Один из его Учителей - Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - писал о том, что кадаг Дзогчен соответствует пустоте прасангики. (16 вопросов Учителю Дзогчен.) После получения истинной Дхармы усердно выдавать не-Дхарму за Дхарму, к сожалению, уже отказ от Дхармы. Было слишком много критики Гелуг, необоснованной. В том, что касается 18 аспектов пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, а не нюансов описаний нерождённой ясности, между Гелуг и Ньингма нет никаких противоречий. Тем более, прасангика Гелуг вообще не является тем, что постоянно подвергалось критике Цонкапы - не является крайностью отрицания нирванических проявлений, тем "рантонгом", что в жентонг критикуется. Но нет - Гелуг упорно записывается именно в такой "рантонг". Всё это (если верить 17-му Гьялва Кармапе) есть отказ от Дхармы. Так можно много хороших людей подставить: за собой в Авичи утянуть.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Германн, это неосознанно происходит, увы.


Да это неосознанно происходит, увы: европейские последователи буддизма усердно борются со своим "культурным кодом" и бегут от истинно-сущего как чорт от ладана.

----------

Tong Po (29.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Один из его Учителей - Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - писал о том, что кадаг Дзогчен соответствует пустоте прасангики. (16 вопросов Учителю Дзогчен.) После получения истинной Дхармы усердно выдавать не-Дхарму за Дхарму, к сожалению, уже отказ от Дхармы. Было слишком много критики Гелуг, необоснованной. В том, что касается 18 аспектов пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, а не нюансов описаний нерождённой ясности, между Гелуг и Ньингма нет никаких противоречий. Тем более, прасангика Гелуг вообще не является тем, что постоянно подвергалось критике Цонкапы - не является крайностью отрицания нирванических проявлений, тем "рантонгом", что в жентонг критикуется. Но нет - Гелуг упорно записывается именно в такой "рантонг". Всё это (если верить 17-му Гьялва Кармапе) есть отказ от Дхармы. Так можно много хороших людей подставить: за собой в Авичи утянуть.


"Кадак" в дзогчен действительно есть чистота, или пустота, ума. Это есть и инопустота, шентонг, ибо УЯС не пуст от "кадака". ))))

----------


## Фил

> Да это неосознанно происходит, увы: европейские последователи буддизма усердно борются со своим "культурным кодом" и бегут от истинно-сущего как чорт от ладана.


Да я  такой всегда был  :Smilie: 
Чего бороться, это же "очевидно" !  :Smilie:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да это неосознанно происходит, увы: европейские последователи буддизма усердно борются со своим "культурным кодом" и бегут от истинно-сущего как чорт от ладана.


Это общечеловеческий культурный код. Кроме буддизма и реформированного бона - в любой религиозной метафизике истинно-сущее можно найти. Дэвид Юм чисто теоретически предположил, что можно без него обойтись, но принимать такую метафизику не стал. Многие буддологи интеллектуально понимают, но сама идея им претит, что естественно для сансары.

Как религиозное учение, такая метафизика уникальна. Везде или самосущая душа; или самосущий Абсолют, Бог - хоть что-нибудь самосущее.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это общечеловеческий культурный код. Кроме буддизма и реформированного бона - в любой религиозной метафизике истинно-сущее можно найти. Дэвид Юм чисто теоретически предположил, что можно без него обойтись, но принимать такую метафизику не стал. Многие буддологи интеллектуально понимают, но сама идея им претит, что естественно для сансары.
> 
> Как религиозное учение, такая метафизика уникальна.


Рассмотрим. Меня не интересуют другие религии, а токмо буддизм. Где  в нём истинносущее, хочу осведомиться?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Рассмотрим. Меня не интересуют другие религии, а токмо буддизм. Где  в нём истинносущее, хочу осведомиться?


Нигде. Буддийский атман и тот анатман.

----------


## Нико

> Нигде. Буддийский атман и тот анатман.


А что с сутрами третьего поворота поделаете, где Будда аж сказал?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А что с сутрами третьего поворота поделаете, где Будда аж сказал?


Отрицаемый атман - это реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм). Не отрицаемый атман - это безначальность и неустранимость опыта (дхармы - санскрита ли, асанскрита ли - это данность, порядок вещей). 

У Арья Нагарджуны, сочетание атман и анатман: 

"С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил. 
О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!"

(Гимн неохватному мыслью Будде.)

----------


## Нико

> Отрицаемый атман - это реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм). Не отрицаемый атман - это безначальность и неустранимость опыта (дхармы - санскрита ли, асанскрита ли - это данность, порядок вещей). 
> 
> У Арья Нагарджуны, сочетание атман и анатман: 
> 
> "С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
> Которое не имеет происхождения 
> Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил. 
> О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!"
> 
> ...


А вот поясните, как.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А вот поясните, как.


Безначальность и неустранимость опыта (дхарм как таковых) при отсутствии реальной со своей стороны подкладки опыта, отдельной от феноменов (дхарм). Дхармы, пустые от самобытия, были всегда - пустые дхармы, как таковые,  неустранимы.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Денис Евгеньев в другой теме высказал очень здравую мысль. Странно думать, что такие вещи, о которых в остальных религиях идёт речь сразу, в буддизме получились лишь с третьего поворота. Если бы было нужно, люди сразу приняли бы воззрение о самобытии, без долгих хождений вокруг да около. Здравый смысл подсказывает, что в буддизме шло своё развитие, отличное от этого общеизвестного пути. Идея о том, что Третий поворот именно что отменил (а не продолжил, не дополнил) учения Второго - вычурное, неэкономное объяснение. Проще предположить, что на уже имеющемся фундаменте сделана надстройка.

----------

Фил (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Постоянно об этом говорю.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (28.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Нужно особое усердие, чтобы проигнорировать совмещение пустоты от самобытия с инопустотой на абсолютном уровне в жентонг Ньингма и Кагью. Чтобы, читая тексты, где это совмещение прописано чётко и внятно, всё-таки взяться отрицать пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. (Даже заядлый спорщик Tong Po избегает занимать эту позицию, так как значение трактатов по жентонг в переводах Устьянцева - совершенно прозрачно и очевидно.) 

В жентонг Ньингма и Кагью пустота от самобытия справедлива на абсолютном уровне.

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> В жентонг Ньингма и Кагью, на абсолютном уровне, инопустота изначального осознавания *никак логически не исключает* пустоту от самобытия. *Обе* пустотности, в жентонг Ньингма и Кагью - на абсолютном уровне. Цитаты про инопустоту, соотвественно, не доказывают несправедливость самопустоты на абсолютном уровне.


Ага. Обе на абсолютном: загрязнения пусты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне (о чём в куче цитат и говорится), а тахагатагарбха пуста от иного также на абсолютном уровне (о чём в куче цитат и говорится). Ну а о выводах из этого (несложных причём) прекрасно пишет Хос.

----------

Aion (29.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Татхагатагарбха пуста от самобытия, согласно Карма Кагью.
> 
> Вonрос: "Несколько дней назад Ринпоче объяснял принцип сугатагарбхи. Он использовал метафору золота, зарытого под домом нищего, о котором тот не знал, несмотря на то, что оно было там всегда. Эта сущность неизменна, хотя и сокрыта. Принимая это буквально и говоря, что татхагатагарбха неизменна, не утверждаем ли мы тем самым, что есть нечто действительно, в абсолютном смысле, существующее? Не лучше ли сказать, что она не изменяется, но также и не остается неизменной? Что она свободна от изменения и не изменения? Ато похоже, что имеется в виду что-то действительно независимо существующее."
> 
> Трангу Ринпоче: "Это верно, что сущность сугатагарбхи неизменна. Но почему так говорится? Потому, что эта сущность по своей природе является пустотой, не обладающей никакой субстанцией. Поскольку она не обладает никаким материальным существованием, говорится, что сущность сугатагарбхи неизменна. То, что обладает конкретным материальным существованием, не может быть неизменным. Это невозможно. Такое отсутствие конкретной сущности Будда описывает в текстах Праджняпарамиты, объясняя шестнадцать видов пустоты. Природа будды не имеет конкретной сущности."
> 
> (Из книги "Царь Самадхи", стр. 72-73)
> 
> "Сам ум как таковой, сущность Будды, чистый по своей природе, пустой чем-либо ему присущим, естественно сияющий, в своих безостановочных проявлениях уже сейчас присутствует во всех существах как природа Трёх Тел." "Татхагата же - это изначальное осознавание (пустотная абсолютная реальность), свободное от тождественности или обособленности, обладающее бессамостной природой, и поэтому не являющееся выдуманным "я" или моё."
> ...


Ага. О чём уже миллион раз и утверждал Хос и о чём ПРЯМО сказано в Вашей цитате  - о субстанциональность, о вещности, о материальности. Тока до Вас не доходит - не обладаете соответствующими знаниями и мыслительным аппаратом. Моему коту, собственно тоже это всё объяснить невозможно. Но он хотя бы не воинствующий невежа - ему просто это фиолетово.

----------


## Сергей Хос

*По поводу динамики Трех поворотов Колеса Дхармы:*

*Первый поворот* - противоядие от "наивного реализма", от веры в *истинную сущность непосредственно воспринимаемого*. Истинносущим (парама-артха, дравья сат) здесь объявляются мельчайшие неделимые частицы и "кванты психического опыта".

*Второй поворот* дает противоядие от веры в реальность этих умозрительных объектов, *сводит их к пустоте*. Здесь инструментом является аналитическая мудрость (праджня, shes rab), являющаяся высшей формой рассудочной дискурсии, в итоге - ее самоотрицанием. Для предельного рассудочного анализа - все праджняпти сат, истинносущего нет вообще (хотя о парама-артхе как истинной сущности (svarupa) иногда говорится как бы намеками, как в цитате из Цонкапы об объекте высшей интуиции святых, которую я тут приводил).

*Третий поворот* дает интуитивное прозрение в природу, или в *истинную сущность собственного изначального ума*, который, оставаясь собой (пустым от иного, тождественным себе, то есть самосущим) как Царь Всетворящий "творит" иллюзорные видимости "внешнего" мира, видимые но не реальные, подобно зеркальным отражениям.
Вот этот самосущий ум и называется в сутрах Третьего поворота (в частности, в Махапринирване) *истинной неэгоцентрированной самостью, Маха-атманом*.
*Неэгоцентрированный этот ум* потому, что будучи тождественен сам себе (един с самим собой) этот ум не может иметь себя в качестве объекта, как зеркало не может само себя отразить ("никто никогда не видел ум, даже будды) - *в этом смысле говорится о его безсамостности*.

----------

Aion (29.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Четвертого поворота буддизм бы не вынес. Поэтому просто набежали тантрики, потроллили всех и задали работенку тибетским герменевтикам и классификаторам.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А с простынями копипаста я беседовать не собираюсь, как не стал бы полемизировать с магнитофоном. Даже читать не буду, тем более, что это я и переводил )))

----------

Aion (29.05.2015), Legba (29.05.2015), Нико (29.05.2015), Сергей Хос (29.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *Третий поворот* дает интуитивное прозрение в природу, или в *истинную сущность собственного изначального ума*, который, оставаясь собой (пустым от иного, тождественным себе, то есть самосущим) как Царь Всетворящий "творит" иллюзорные видимости "внешнего" мира, видимые но не реальные, подобно зеркальным отражениям.
> Вот этот самосущий ум и называется в сутрах Третьего поворота (в частности, в Махапринирване) истинной неэгоцентрированной самостью, Маха-атманом.
> *Неэгоцентрированный этот ум* потому, что будучи тождественен сам себе (един с самим собой) этот ум не может иметь себя в качестве объекта, как зеркало не может само себя отразить ("никто никогда не видел ум, даже будды) - *в этом смысле говорится о его безсамостности*.


Занятно, что адептам этой буддийской атмавалы говорят о _собственном_ уме, и вместе с тем--что "этот ум не может иметь себя в качестве объекта".
Ум этих адептов будет иметь объектом концепт "собственный ум".

----------


## Алексей А

> *По поводу динамики Трех поворотов Колеса Дхармы:*
> 
> *Первый поворот* - противоядие от "наивного реализма", от веры в *истинную сущность непосредственно воспринимаемого*. Истинносущим (парама-артха, дравья сат) здесь объявляются мельчайшие неделимые частицы и "кванты психического опыта".
> 
> *Второй поворот* дает противоядие от веры в реальность этих умозрительных объектов, *сводит их к пустоте*. Здесь инструментом является аналитическая мудрость (праджня, shes rab), являющаяся высшей формой рассудочной дискурсии, по сути, ее самоотрицанием. Для предельного рассудочного анализа - все праджняпти сат, истинносущего нет вообще (хотя о парама-артхе как истинной сущности (svarupa) иногда говорится как бы намеками, как в цитате из Цонкапы об объекте высшей интуиции святых, которую я тут приводил).
> 
> *Третий поворот* дает интуитивное прозрение в природу, или в *истинную сущность собственного изначального ума*, который, оставаясь собой (пустым от иного, тождественным себе, то есть самосущим) как Царь Всетворящий "творит" иллюзорные видимости "внешнего" мира, видимые но не реальные, подобно зеркальным отражениям.
> Вот этот самосущий ум и называется в сутрах Третьего поворота (в частности, в Махапринирване) истинной неэгоцентрированной самостью, Маха-атманом.
> *Неэгоцентрированный этот ум* потому, что будучи тождественен сам себе (един с самим собой) этот ум не может иметь себя в качестве объекта, как зеркало не может само себя отразить ("никто никогда не видел ум, даже будды) - *в этом смысле говорится о его безсамостности*.


Немного критики трех поворотов Хоса  :Smilie: 

*Первый поворот* - истинносущее как неделимые частицы существовало лишь в школах вайбхашики и саутрантики, которые уже канули в небытие. Проецировать на них все раннее учение будет однобоким взглядом. Из ранних школ сейчас существует только Тхеравада, высшее воззрение которой - три характеристики дхарм - непостоянство, страдательность и бессамосность. Также в палийском каноне много учений о зависимом возникновении, через него и обретается воззрение о трех характеристиках. Нагарджуна и другие мадхьямики считали лучшим способом понимания реальности через зависимое происхождение, которое по смыслу не отличимо от пустоты.

*Второй поворот* - сутры праджняпарамиты объясняют бытие с точки зрения абсолютной реальности. Абсолютная реальность указывает на отсутствие чего-то реального. Пустота в правильном понимании не отлична от зависимого возникновения. "То, что возникает зависимо, не возникает". 
Постижение пустоты, устраняющее клеши, осуществляется в недискурсивном самадхи, рассудочное познание используется лишь для уяснения воззрения, иначе не будет правильного объекта медитации. 
"Сводит к пустоте" у Хоса похоже на небытие. 
А цитата Цонкапы была об относительном бытии абсолютной истины (так как абсолютное тоже пусто), но одни и те же слова порой у нас вызывают разные ассоциации.  :Smilie: 

*Третий поворот* - любимый поворот Сергея  :Smilie:  Единственное что немного смущает - разговоры об истинной сущности, которая за пределами рассудочного познания; описывая ее не обманешь ли себя, создав себе "я"?

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (29.05.2015), Сергей Хос (29.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Единственное что немного смущает - разговоры об истинной сущности, которая за пределами рассудочного познания; описывая ее не обманешь ли себя, создав себе "я"?

----------


## Gakusei

Сам образ персонажа, создаваемого здесь под разными именами и основанного на болезненной привязанности к отрицанию атмана, разве не говорит нам о том, что "это плохо, это постыдно, это глупо, принятое и осуществлённое это ведёт к потерям и страданиям, оставьте это, каламы".

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ага. Обе на абсолютном: загрязнения пусты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне (о чём в куче цитат и говорится), а тахагатагарбха пуста от иного также на абсолютном уровне (о чём в куче цитат и говорится). Ну а о выводах из этого (несложных причём) прекрасно пишет Хос.


Пустота от загрязнений - аспект пустоты от другого. О пустоте от самобытия на абсолютном уровне говорится в другом месте. В жентонг Ньингма и Кагью обе пустотности совмешены на абсолютном уровне.

----------


## Фил

> Сам образ персонажа, создаваемого здесь под разными именами и основанного на болезненной привязанности к отрицанию атмана, разве не говорит нам о том, что "это плохо, это постыдно, это глупо, принятое и осуществлённое это ведёт к потерям и страданиям, оставьте это, каламы".


Не заметил такого.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Сам образ персонажа, создаваемого здесь под разными именами и основанного на болезненной привязанности к отрицанию атмана, разве не говорит нам о том, что "это плохо, это постыдно, это глупо, принятое и осуществлённое это ведёт к потерям и страданиям, оставьте это, каламы".


В традиционном буддизме Ньингма и Кагью - в жентонг Третьего Кармапы, Джамгон Конгтрула, Лонгченпы и Мипам Ринпоче - пустота от самобытия справедлива на абсолютном уровне. Ваши же фантазии об этом значения не имеют.

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> *Неэгоцентрированный этот ум* потому, что будучи тождественен сам себе (един с самим собой) этот ум не может иметь себя в качестве объекта, как зеркало не может само себя отразить ("никто никогда не видел ум, даже будды) - *в этом смысле говорится о его безсамостности*.


Двоица санскрита дхарм, отвечающая за акт познания: "сознание вкуса" (дхарма-субъект) и "вкус" (дхарма-объект). Всякое обусловленное такой двойственностью (этим парным конструктом) познание конструирует себе объект. Но, строго говоря, к прямому познанию в ситуации нирванических асанскрита дхарм это не относится. "Зеркало" Дзогчен о другом. Его кадаг это пустота от самобытия, лхундруб ясность без другого, йэрмэд их нераздельность в дхармах (конкретных видах опыта).

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> *По поводу динамики Трех поворотов Колеса Дхармы:*
> 
> *Первый поворот* - противоядие от "наивного реализма", от веры в *истинную сущность непосредственно воспринимаемого*. Истинносущим (парама-артха, дравья сат) здесь объявляются мельчайшие неделимые частицы и "кванты психического опыта".
> 
> *Второй поворот* дает противоядие от веры в реальность этих умозрительных объектов, *сводит их к пустоте*. Здесь инструментом является аналитическая мудрость (праджня, shes rab), являющаяся высшей формой рассудочной дискурсии, в итоге - ее самоотрицанием. Для предельного рассудочного анализа - все праджняпти сат, истинносущего нет вообще (хотя о парама-артхе как истинной сущности (svarupa) иногда говорится как бы намеками, как в цитате из Цонкапы об объекте высшей интуиции святых, которую я тут приводил).
> 
> *Третий поворот* дает интуитивное прозрение в природу, или в *истинную сущность собственного изначального ума*, который, оставаясь собой (пустым от иного, тождественным себе, то есть самосущим) как Царь Всетворящий "творит" иллюзорные видимости "внешнего" мира, видимые но не реальные, подобно зеркальным отражениям.
> Вот этот самосущий ум и называется в сутрах Третьего поворота (в частности, в Махапринирване) *истинной неэгоцентрированной самостью, Маха-атманом*.
> *Неэгоцентрированный этот ум* потому, что будучи тождественен сам себе (един с самим собой) этот ум не может иметь себя в качестве объекта, как зеркало не может само себя отразить ("никто никогда не видел ум, даже будды) - *в этом смысле говорится о его безсамостности*.


Первый поворот даёт учение о дхармах, Второй о пустоте всего от самобытия, Третий о ясности. Продолжают друг друга. Кадаг Дзогчен - пустота от самобытия, лхундруб пустая от другого ясность, йэрмэд их нераздельность в опыте (дхармах).

----------

Дубинин (29.05.2015), Нико (29.05.2015), Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ага. О чём уже миллион раз и утверждал Хос и о чём ПРЯМО сказано в Вашей цитате  - о субстанциональность, о вещности, о материальности. Тока до Вас не доходит - не обладаете соответствующими знаниями и мыслительным аппаратом. Моему коту, собственно тоже это всё объяснить невозможно. Но он хотя бы не воинствующий невежа - ему просто это фиолетово.


В цитатах сказано о пустоте от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, в котором ничего от конкретной материальности на уровне рупа-скандхи нет. Материя и видимость физических предметов здесь вообще ни при чём. Речь у Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула о другом: о том, что на абсолютном уровне в жентонг Кагью совмещены пустота от самобытия и пустота от другого изначального осознавания.

Джамгон Конгтрул цитирует Третьего Кармапу: 

"_Абсолютное_ же - это _пустотность собственной природы_, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д., тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее _изначальное осознавание_ без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как _абсолютное_."

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Зеркало" Дзогчен о другом. Его кадаг это пустота от самобытия, лхундруб ясность без другого, йэрмэд их нераздельность в дхармах (конкретных видах опыта).


Очередное поустопорожнее умничание ни о чем.
Евгений, не беритесь рассуждать о том, о чем не имеете ни малейшего представления. 
*Ваше использование терминов - просто дымовая завеса, предназначенная скрыть непонимание смысла того, о чем вы говорите. Обычное пустословие.*
"Зеркало" в системе дзогчен (и в махамудре тоже) понимается как потенциальная способность изначального ума порождать видимость проявлений. Причинами-и-условиями тут является сама потенциальность зеркала + кармические следы-привычки. Метафорически это представлено в частности в образе Кунжед Гьялпо, который есть также собственная сущность изначального ума = бодхичитта = Махаатман (в терминологии Махапаринирваны).

*все вещи, являющиеся в качестве внешних объектов,
Хоть и проявляются в уме, но они не есть ум.
Однако, они не существуют и как нечто иное, чем ум.
Хотя силой следов-привычек возникает двойственное субъект-объектное восприятие образов ,
С самого момента их проявления двойственности [субъекта и объекта] на самом деле не существует.
Это подобно отражению лица в зеркале .*

Когда в зеркале возникает отраженный образ , это происходит потому, что чистая поверхность зеркала пригодна для того, чтобы стать опорой возникновению отражения. По причине того, что зеркало имеет отражающую способность, возникает соответствующий воспринимаемый образ, подобный лицу; [p.m.13] этот образ не есть действительное лицо, но он и не отличается от лица. Подобно этому, все многообразие проявлений, обманчиво воспринимаемых в качестве реальности, возникает в силу причин и условий на основе взаимозависимости.

Лонгченпа. Семньи нгельсо
=================================
Что называется умом (сэм)? Его следует отличать от того, что мы называем природой ума (сэмнид). Чтобы это прояснить, обычно приводят пример с зеркалом и отражениями.* Мысли, возникающие в уме, сравниваются с отражениями в зеркале, а само зеркало, обладающее способностью отражать, сравнивается с природой ума.*
ННР

----------

Aion (29.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

"Зеркало" это способность? Потенциальность?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Очередное поустопорожнее умничание ни о чем.
> Евгений, не беритесь рассуждать о том, о чем не имеете ни малейшего представления. 
> *Ваше использование терминов - просто дымовая завеса, предназначенная скрыть непонимание смысла того, о чем вы говорите. Обычное пустословие.*
> "Зеркало" в системе дзогчен (и в махамудре тоже) понимается как потенциальная способность изначального ума порождать видимость проявлений. Причинами-и-условиями тут является сама потенциальность зеркала + кармические следы-привычки. Метафорически это представлено в частности в образе Кунжед Гьялпо, который есть также собственная сущность изначального ума = бодхичитта = Махаатман (в терминологии Махапаринирваны).
> 
> *все вещи, являющиеся в качестве внешних объектов,
> Хоть и проявляются в уме, но они не есть ум.
> Однако, они не существуют и как нечто иное, чем ум.
> Хотя силой следов-привычек возникает двойственное субъект-объектное восприятие образов ,
> ...


Кадаг, лхундруб, йермэд присутствуют одновременно, неотрывно друг от друга. Кадаг это пустота от самобытия.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> "Зеркало" это способность? Потенциальность?


Да. Пустая от самобытия ясность.

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

В догчен "кадаг" понимается в контексте жентонг как изначальная чистота сущностной природы (ngo bo) ума в смысле отсутствия в нем чего-либо иного, нежели он сам, подобно чистому зеркалу без отражений; это называется также изначальной основой (ye gzhi), дхармадхату и так делее.

Природа ума неизменна, как неизменна поверхность зеркала, а потому можно сказать, что ей присуща изначальная чистота (ka dag). Когда в учении Дзогчен мы встречаем упоминания об изначальном состоянии, или Основе (ye gzhi), речь идет именно о природе ума, пребывающего в состоянии бытия-как-такового (Ji bzhin nyid). Это состояние превыше любой обусловленности; оно превосходит сам ум, а также разделение мира на сансару и нирвану.
http://www.avatargroup.ru/Biblioteka..._Dzogchen.aspx

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Дхармы*, пустые от самобытия, были всегда - пустые дхармы, *как таковые,  неустранимы*.


А это вообще саутрантика. ))))
Ну и каша же у вас в голове, дорогой друг.
Каша, щедро приправленная понтами, претензией на знание.
Все, что вы говорите, к дзогчену даже близко не относится.

----------


## Фил

> А это вообще саутрантика. ))))
> Ну и каша же у вас в голове, дорогой друг.
> Каша, щедро приправленная понтами, претензией на знание.
> Все, что вы говорите, к дзогчену даже близко не относится.


Разве это саутрантика?
Саутрантики объективисты. Ваше воззрение больше в этом плане на саутрантику похоже.

----------


## Фил

> Да. Пустая от самобытия ясность.


Я поэтому и спросил, как атман может быть свойством?
Потому что это главный аргумент "имеет свойства атмана - значит атман". 
Я так и не понимаю, откуда берется "значит" .

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве это саутрантика?
> Саутрантики объективисты. Ваше воззрение больше в этом плане на саутрантику похоже.


*Дхармы, неустранимые как таковые* - это и есть объективный субстанционализм саутрантики. Что неустранимо как таковое, то объективно, не так ли?
В дзогчене дхармы - это подобные зеркальным отражениям не имеющие собственной сущности иллюзорные видимости, существующие лишь постольку, поскольку имеется омраченное кармическими следами двойственное восприятие.

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> *Дхармы, неустранимые как таковые* - это и есть объективный субстанционализм саутрантики. Что неустранимо как таковое, то объективно, не так ли?
> В дзогчене дхармы - это подобные зеркальным отражениям не имеющие собственной сущности иллюзорные видимости, существующие лишь постольку, поскольку имеется омраченное кармическими следами двойственное восприятие.


Но пустая дхарма это ни объект ни субстанция. Я так это понимаю. И такое определение не будет отравлено этернализмом.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Цхултрим Тращи:

Бомба для Хоса — привет от Аурума:

Longchenpa associates Prāsan˙gika with the Great Perfection as follows: “The
manner of assessing the freedom from extremes, etc. in this tradition of the nat-
ural Great Perfection is mostly in accord with Prāsan˙gika-Madhyamaka.”
Longchenpa, Treasure Trove of Scriptural Transmission: Commentary of the Pre-
cious Treasury of the Expanse of Phenomena (chos dbyings rin po che’i mdzod kyi
’grel ba lung gi gter mdzod ), 322.4–322.5: rang bzhin rdzogs pa chen po ’di’i lugs
kyis mtha’ bral la sogs pa’i ’jal tshul phal cher/ dbu ma thal ’gyur dang mtshungs.
Longchenpa also affirms that Prāsan˙gika is the summit of the dialectical vehicle:
“the summit of the dialectical vehicle of the Mahāyāna, Prāsan˙gika-Madhya-
maka.” Longchenpa, White Lotus, 1141.3: mtshan nyid theg pa chen po’i rtse mo
dbu ma thal ’gyur.

Цит. по: Douglas S. Duckworth — Mipam on Buddha-Nature: The Ground of the Nyingma Tradition, p. 214

Лонгченпа соотносит Прасангику и Великое Совершенство следующим образом: “Подход к свободе от крайностей в этой традиции естественного Великого Совершенства большей частью сооответствует Прасангика-Мадхьямике». Лонгченпа, Сокровищница устной передачи: комментарий на «Драгоценную сокровищницу Дхармадхату (chos dbyings rin po che’i mdzod kyi
’grel ba lung gi gter mdzod ), 322.4–322.5: rang bzhin rdzogs pa chen po ’di’i lugs
kyis mtha’ bral la sogs pa’i ’jal tshul phal cher/ dbu ma thal ’gyur dang mtshungs. Лонгченпа также утверждает, что Прасангика —это вершина колесницы определяющих свойств: «Вершина колесницы определяющих свойств Махаяны, Прасангика-Мадхьямака». Лонгченпа, Белый Лотос, 1141.3: mtshan nyid theg pa chen po’i rtse mo
dbu ma thal ’gyur.

Лонгченпа —наше всё!

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> В догчен "кадаг" понимается в контексте жентонг как изначальная чистота сущностной природы (ngo bo) ума в смысле отсутствия в нем чего-либо иного, нежели он сам, подобно чистому зеркалу без отражений; это называется также изначальной основой (ye gzhi), дхармадхату и так делее.
> 
> Природа ума неизменна, как неизменна поверхность зеркала, а потому можно сказать, что ей присуща изначальная чистота (ka dag). Когда в учении Дзогчен мы встречаем упоминания об изначальном состоянии, или Основе (ye gzhi), речь идет именно о природе ума, пребывающего в состоянии бытия-как-такового (Ji bzhin nyid). Это состояние превыше любой обусловленности; оно превосходит сам ум, а также разделение мира на сансару и нирвану.
> http://www.avatargroup.ru/Biblioteka..._Dzogchen.aspx


В Дзогчен кадаг соответствует пустоте от самобытия, а лхундруб соответствует пустоте от другого: эти аспекты нераздельны, *без пустоты от самобытия в Дзогчен нет ничего*.

"Воззрение Дзогчен — это Воззрение системы Мадхьямика-Прасангика, конечная цель учения Будды и высшее направление среди буддийских философий; впервые оно было изложено Нагарджуной и его учеником Арьядэвой. Это подтверждено в "Тантре звука, выходящего за пределы". Следовательно, мы можем сделать вывод, что Воззрение Дзогчен принадлежит к этой философской системе, которая выходит за ограничения этернализма и нигилизма." Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче (16 вопросов Учителю Дзогчен.)

Лонгченпа: «(Дзогпа Ченпо), опираясь на изначально чистую и обнажённую *коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия* и никогда не прекращается, понимает её (коренную осознанность) и все происходящие из неё феномены как свободные от крайностей, подобно пространству». _Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче. Ум Будды: антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджама по Дзогпа Ченпо. М.: Саттва, 2006. — С. 125._

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> *Дхармы, неустранимые как таковые* - это и есть объективный субстанционализм саутрантики. Что неустранимо как таковое, то объективно, не так ли?
> В дзогчене дхармы - это подобные зеркальным отражениям не имеющие собственной сущности иллюзорные видимости, существующие лишь постольку, поскольку имеется омраченное кармическими следами двойственное восприятие.


Эти не имеющие сущности видимости, как таковые - неустранимы. 
Асанскрита дхармы нирваны - пустые от самобытия, как и учил Асанга - тоже есть. 
Дхармакая это тело дхарм, а не отсутствие любых дхарм ради самосущей их подкладки, но уже без дхарм.

Асанга. Разъяснение Ваджраччхедика-сутры:

 "44. Дхармы не имеют сущностной природы. 
45. Благодаря тому, что он имеет тело дхарм (дхармакая) Будда подобен человеку. 
46. Его тело так же «огромное» тело, из за его великих качеств. Но говорится, что Будда бестелесный, так как у него нет тела. 
47. Ошибочные взгляды включают такие плохие идеи как: о оcновании (ground; месте) всех дхарм, представление о том что мы можем причинить существам освобождение, и очищение [будда*] полей."

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А это вообще саутрантика. ))))
> Ну и каша же у вас в голове, дорогой друг.
> Каша, щедро приправленная понтами, претензией на знание.
> Все, что вы говорите, к дзогчену даже близко не относится.


Всё немного трагичней. Отказ от Дхармы - который Вы совершили - имеет кармическим плодом не только рождение в Авичи сразу после смерти, но и снижение способностей к пониманию Дхармы в этой жизни. Перед Вами совершенно ясные цитаты, которые Вы неспособны осознать. Другим они понятны, а Вам (совершившему отказ от Дхармы) уже нет.

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"Сугата проясняет сущность сугатагарбхи через учение о пустотности, и он проясняет природу сугатагарбхи через учение о таких совершенных качествах, как силы и т.д., как изначально присущих ей. Эти двое (т.е. сущность и природа) должны быть непротиворечиво объединены. Однако, не достигая уверенности в глубочайшем ключевом моменте нераздельности двух истин, некоторые рассматривают сугатагарбху как нечто постоянное и непустое от своей сущности, тогда как другие, цепляясь за одну лишь пустотность, не могут обосновать изначальное обладание нераздельными качествами изначального осознавания и занимают крайнюю позицию нигилистического воззрения." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Сущность разъяснения Сугатагарбхи".

"Можно (ошибочно) предположить, что слова условного постулата – «абсолютное не пусто само по себе» – отрицают его пустотность и поддерживают несостоятельный взгляд (...) что абсолютное является обособленным, постоянным и неизменным. Но, в таком случае, нет даже частичного понимания этой великой философской системы." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Львиный рык утверждения жентонг".

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Хочу обратиться к Дубинину (к вопросу об объективно-наблюдаемых подтверждениях Дхармы). Здесь, в этой теме, можно видеть, как отказ от Дхармы (длительная и усердная подмена Дхармы ложной Дхармой) приводит к обещанному результату. *Эмпирически наблюдаемому*. Интеллект сохранён - а способность к пониманию того, что связано с буддизмом, утрачена. Ясные тексты в упор не понимаются, хотя человек далеко не дебил.

Это эмпирически подкрепляет теорию кармы.

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

А пустота пустоты не котируется в дзогчен? (Робко так спрашиваю)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А пустота пустоты не котируется в дзогчен? (Робко так спрашиваю)


Это один из 18 видов праджняпарамитской пустоты от самобытия (когда их сокращают до 4-х видов, четвёртый). Абсолютный уровень в жентонг. Пустоту пустоты с абсолютного уровня не убрать.

Третий Кармапа: 

"_Абсолютное_ же - это _пустотность собственной природы_, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д., тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее _изначальное осознавание_ без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как _абсолютное_."

18 видов пустоты от самобытия больших Сутр Праджняпарамиты (общее учение Второго и Третьего поворотов об абсолютном уровне): 

1) адхьятма-шуньята
2) бахирдха-шуньята
3) адхьятма-бахирдха-шуньята 
4) шуньята-шуньята
5) махашуньята
6) парамартха-шуньята
7) санскрита-шуньята
8) асанскрита-шуньята
9) атьянта-шуньята
10) анаварагра-шуньята
11) анавакара-шуньята
12) пракрита-шуньята
13) свалакшана-шуньята
14) сарвадхарма-шуньята
15) анупаяамбха-шуньята
16) абхава-шуньята
17) свабхава-шуньята
18) абхава-свабхава-шуньята

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче:
"Состояние Дзогчен — это состояние недвойственности кадаг и лхундруб. Кадаг означает изначально чистый, то есть подлинное состояние пустоты. Но наше состояние это не только пустота, эта пустота имеет бесконечную потенциальность. По этой причине мы говорим кадаг и лхундруб, лхундруб означает все самосовершенные качества. Каково это состояние? Когда мы объясняем какой-либо аспект, то приводим много подробностей и можем многое объяснить. Но если мы хотим знать, то должны понять, что это недвойственное состояние. Недвойственность кадаг и лхундруб — это подлинное состояние индивида. Мы можем обнаружить это только при помощи практики, а не интеллектуально. Думая и рассуждая, мы никогда не сможем попасть в это состояние."

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Пустота и ясность, кадаг и лхундруб, свабхава и парабхава, самопустота и инопустота. Оба аспекта едины: изъять пустоту от самобытия из Дзогчен и из учения жентонг об абсолютном  - невозможно.

----------

Нико (29.05.2015), Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Асанга уже цитировался. Джамгон Конгтрул об анатман в Читтаматре:

"В четвёртых, отличия [сознания-основы-всего] от Создателя, Ишвары и прочего. Об Ишваре и тому подобном утверждают, что тот является создателем всего, единичен, является реальным Я, постоянен (gsig pu bdag rtag) и так далее. В описаниях основы-всего сказано, что она имеется у каждого чувствующего существа и является отдельной [для каждого] сущностью (ngo bo nyid, svabhava), и [каждое такое сознание-основа-всего], по своей природе (rang bzhin du) возникает момент за моментом, во взаимной зависимости, поэтому [сознание-основа-всего] отличается и превосходит [Ишвару и пр.]" (Изложение традиции Читтаматры.)

Алая-виджняна (которую не признаёт Гелуг) - пуста от самобытия.
Дхармакая, согласно Асанге - пуста от самобытия.

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Хочу обратиться к Дубинину (к вопросу об объективно-наблюдаемых подтверждениях Дхармы). Здесь, в этой теме, можно видеть, как отказ от Дхармы (длительная и усердная подмена Дхармы ложной Дхармой) приводит к обещанному результату. *Эмпирически наблюдаемому*. Интеллект сохранён - а способность к пониманию того, что связано с буддизмом, утрачена. Ясные тексты в упор не понимаются, хотя человек далеко не дебил.
> 
> Это эмпирически подкрепляет теорию кармы.


Это не по адресу. Я не признаю Будду- буддой, не верю в карму, и шесть миров, но при этом вполне практикую то, что получил во время прямого введения в "Природу Ума" у Аянга Ринпоче, и вполне  лично у меня это уживается со "Вторым Поворотом", гелугом, и пр..А причины поведения, я предпочитаю объяснять, возрастными изменениями скоростей образования нейронных связей. полями мозга (отсутствующими или не до-развитыми по половому, расовому, или генетическому поводу и пр..))

----------

Паня (30.05.2015), Сергей Хос (29.05.2015), Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это не по адресу. Я не признаю Будду- буддой, не верю в карму, и шесть миров, но при этом вполне практикую то, что получил во время прямого введения в "Природу Ума" у Аянга Ринпоче, и вполне  лично у меня это уживается со "Вторым Поворотом", гелугом, и пр..А причины поведения, я предпочитаю объяснять, возрастными изменениями скоростей образования нейронных связей. полями мозга (отсутствующими или не до-развитыми по половому, расовому, или генетическому поводу и пр..))


Помню, что в карму не верите. Вот здесь как раз пример её работы - в этой теме. Пример необъяснимого непонимания короткого, очень ясного текста, когда интеллект высокий. Плод отказа от Дхармы (редкого поступка): необъяснимое житейскими причинами непонимание Дхармы там, где другим сразу всё понятно.

----------


## Нико

> Это не по адресу. Я не признаю Будду- буддой, не верю в карму, и шесть миров, но при этом вполне практикую то, что получил во время прямого введения в "Природу Ума" у Аянга Ринпоче, и вполне  лично у меня это уживается со "Вторым Поворотом", гелугом, и пр..А причины поведения, я предпочитаю объяснять, возрастными изменениями скоростей образования нейронных связей. полями мозга (отсутствующими или не до-развитыми по половому, расовому, или генетическому поводу и пр..))


А чой-то прямое введение от Аянга Ринпоче вдруг ужилось с небуддизмом и неверием в карму и в шесть миров? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В описаниях основы-всего сказано, что она имеется у каждого чувствующего существа и *является отдельной [для каждого] сущностью (ngo bo nyid, svabhava)*
> Алая-виджняна (которую не признаёт Гелуг) - пуста от самобытия.
> Дхармакая, согласно Асанге - пуста от самобытия.


Быть отдельной [для каждого] сущностью (ngo bo nyid, svabhava) - и значит "иметь самобытие".
Кстати, ngo bo nyid правильнее соотносить с  санскр. svarupa, а не со svabhava. svabhava это по большей части rang bzhin.

----------


## Дубинин

> Помню, что в карму не верите. Вот здесь как раз пример её работы - в этой теме. Пример необъяснимого непонимания короткого, очень ясного текста, когда интеллект высокий. Плод отказа от Дхармы (редкого поступка): непонимание буддизма там, где другим всё понятно.


Понимание или не понимание, суть- получение дозы поощрения в виде гормона- после работы по моделированию и встраиванию модели в прежнюю картину мира- с целью экономии мозгом глюкозы. (в привычном месте мы заново не узнаём улицы и не смотрим куда идти -заново..). Посему старик Павлов- со своими собаками. и кое кто посовременней- слова- более убедительные для меня произносили- объясняя явления))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всё немного трагичней. Отказ от Дхармы - который Вы совершили - имеет кармическим плодом не только рождение в Авичи сразу после смерти


Сколь все же разнообразен ваш бред, просто поражаешься порой: тут тебе и "философия", и сотериология с поповскими заклинаниями, на выбор. ))))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Гелугпаяна Патрула Ринпоче ("Слова моего Всеблагого Учителя"). 
О кадаг и лхундруб. Атиша о ригпа.

"Сараха в своих песнях говорит:
Созерцание пустоты, не объединенное с состраданием,
Не приведет на высший путь.
Но и медитация только о сострадании не выведет из сансары.
Так как же обрести освобождение?
Тот, кто владеет тем и другим, 
Пребывает ни в сансаре, ни в нирване.
Пребывать ни в сансаре, ни в нирване — это «нирвана непребывания»  , уровень совершенного состояния будды. То же самое сказал Нагарджуна:
Пустоту, сущность которой — сострадание, 
Обнаруживает только тот, кто стремится к просветлению.
Однажды Дромтонпа спросил Атишу: «Каков венец всех учений?» Атиша ответил:
Венец всех учений — это пустота, сущность которой — сострадание. Например, в нашем мире есть лекарство, называемое паво чиг-туб, которое излечивает от всех болезней. Точно так же, как это снадобье, действует понимание смысла пустоты дхарматы   — противоядие от всех клеш.
Тогда Дромтонпа снова спросил: «Почему же те, кто заявляет, будто постиг пустоту, не свободны от привязанности и ненависти?» Атиша ответил:
Потому, что такие притязания — пустые слова. Если человек постиг смысл пустоты, он в своих поступках, словах и мыслях становится мягок, словно вата, на которую наступаешь ногой, или сливочное масло, которым сдабривают ячменную похлебку. Как сказал Гуру Арьядэва, «Даже если просто задаться вопросом, не пусты ли все дхармы от природы, вся сансара рассыпается в прах». Так что безошибочное постижение смысла пустоты — это снадобье паво чиг-туб, которое содержит в себе все учения пути.
Дромтонпа задал еще один вопрос: «Как постижение пустоты может содержать в себе все учения пути?» Атиша ответил:
Все учения пути содержатся в шести парамитах. Если безошибочно понять смысл пустоты, не останется привязанности, влечения, желания присвоить что-либо внешнее или внутреннее, а потому будет полностью соблюдена парамита щедрости.
Освободившись от влечения и привязанности, ты не осквернишь себя неблагими поступками, а потому будет полностью соблюдена парамита нравственности.
Благодаря отсутствию привязанности к «я» и «мое» ты свободен от гнева, а потому будет полностью соблюдена парамита терпения.
Постижение пустоты наполнит ум необычайной радостью, а потому будет полностью соблюдена парамита усердия.
Ум не станет отвлекаться из-за привязанности к вещам как к чему-то реально существующему, а потому будет полностью соблюдена парамита дхьяны.
Не останется умозрительных представлений о субъекте, объекте и действии, а потому будет полностью соблюдена парамита мудрости.
Дромтонпа снова спросил: «Если это так, действительно ли тем, кто все это понял, достаточно усвоить воззрение о пустоте, чтобы обрести состояние будды?» Атиша ответил:
Среди всего зримого, слышимого и т. п. нет ничего, что не проистекало бы от ума.
Если ты постигаешь, что ум есть нераздельность ригпа   и пустоты  — это воззрение.
Если ты никогда от этого не отвлекаешься и не забываешь — это медитация.
Если, пребывая в этом состоянии, ты, [понимая] иллюзорность [происходящего], накапливаешь заслуги и мудрость — это поведение.
Если освоишь такую практику [наяву], то сумеешь продолжать ее и во сне.
Если [практика продолжается] во сне, она продолжится и с приходом смерти.
Если практика продолжится и с приходом смерти, то продолжится и в состоянии бардо.
Если практика продолжится в состоянии бардо, можешь быть уверен, что обретешь наивысшие сиддхи."

----------

Ometoff (15.02.2016), Алексей А (29.05.2015), Дубинин (29.05.2015), Нико (29.05.2015), Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Сколь все же разнообразен ваш бред, просто поражаешься порой: тут тебе и "философия", и сотериология с поповскими заклинаниями, на выбор. ))))


Православие тоже в какой-то степени буддизм. Если быть православным, и симпатизировать буддизму (Рим. 2:14–16 позволяет), получится высокое перерождение и связь с Учением. Так можно вскоре Пробудиться. Если же получить связь с Учением, но попасть в Авичи, то прогресс затормозится. Получается, что православие со святоотеческим богословием бОльший буддизм, чем поиски в Дхарме чего-то самосущего.

----------

Нико (29.05.2015), Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Сколь все же разнообразен ваш бред, просто поражаешься порой: тут тебе и "философия", и сотериология с поповскими заклинаниями, на выбор. ))))


Это не бред. Евгений -- пустотист. И он мне упрощает работу).

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Быть отдельной [для каждого] сущностью (ngo bo nyid, svabhava) - и значит "иметь самобытие".
> Кстати, ngo bo nyid правильнее соотносить с  санскр. svarupa, а не со svabhava. svabhava это по большей части rang bzhin.


И это самосущее - оно пусто от самобытия. То, что индивидуально и осознаёт, что безначально и неустранимо (дхармата) - то и пусто от самобытия (то не является самостоятельной подкладкой дхарм, от дхарм отличной).

----------

Нико (29.05.2015), Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Быть отдельной [для каждого] сущностью (ngo bo nyid, svabhava) - и значит "иметь самобытие".


 Разве?

----------

Нико (29.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И это самосущее - оно пусто от самобытия. То, что индивидуально и осознаёт, что безначально и неустранимо (дхармата) - то и пусто от самобытия (то не является самостоятельной подкладкой дхарм, от дхарм отличной).


Мне тут тоже геше сигналят о rang gi ngo bo, что оно не самосущее. И о bdag, что много значений имеет это слово. )

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (29.05.2015), Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Сами разговоры-прикольные такие : самосущее пусто-не пусто ..)) Нужна собственная шаматха, или гура- авторитетная рядом и вперёд.. С.Хос. - говорит: всё есть атман-батман.., но не откидывает ничего и не ищет..гура говорит-"малаца". Герман говорит- пустота-пустая, но к примеру- удерживает в уме "отрицание".., гура говорит: "не малаца". По моему только так.. (если они в преподаватели не собрались в этой жизни))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Сами разговоры-прикольные такие : самосущее пусто-не пусто ..))


Безначальность и неустранимость опыта - это не реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм). Такое самосущее пусто от самобытия, бессамостно.

"С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил. 
О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!"

(Нагарджуна, Гимн неохватному мыслью Будде.)

----------


## Дубинин

> Безначальность и неустранимость опыта - это не реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм).


Да- я согласен.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (29.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Сами разговоры-прикольные такие : самосущее пусто-не пусто ..)) Нужна собственная шаматха, или гура- авторитетная рядом и вперёд.. С.Хос. - говорит: всё есть атман-батман.., но не откидывает ничего и не ищет..гура говорит-"малаца". Герман говорит- пустота-пустая, но к примеру- удерживает в уме "отрицание".., гура говорит: "не малаца". По моему только так.. (если они в преподаватели не собрались в этой жизни))


Да в общем-то нет смысла об этом дальше глаголить. Потому что практического применения нет. Пусть оно уж как-то так, как кажется. Лучше гур тут рассмотреть, чем природу реальности, всё равно ж к гурам взывать будем, умирая... А не к реальности неведомой. Меня вон тут пригрели неожиданно, вместо наркотрафика признали перерождением  и даже сказали, что любят. И на том спасибо).

----------


## Дубинин

> Да в общем-то нет смысла об этом дальше глаголить. Потому что практического применения нет. Пусть оно уж как-то так, как кажется. Лучше гур тут рассмотреть, чем природу реальности, всё равно ж к гурам взывать будем, умирая... А не к реальности неведомой. Меня вон тут пригрели неожиданно, вместо наркотрафика признали перерождением  и даже сказали, что любят. И на том спасибо).


Перерождением чего? :EEK!:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Кедруб Дже:

"Выражение «стадия завершения» объясняется так: предметом медитации становятся ветры (vayu) и бинду в «каналах» тела (deha), которые самопорождены и независимы от умозрительных построений. Затем выполняют такое созерцание, которое заставляет ветер войти в центральный канал (avadhuti), остаться и раствориться в нём. Такая практика называется стадией завершения. Кроме того, здесь происходит созерцание нераздельности пустоты пустого (sunya-sunyata) – поскольку по собственной природе всё изначально свершено – и знания великого блаженства, рождённого от пронзания «центров» тела; поэтому эта стадия так называется." (Основы буддийских тантр).

"В Сутрах Праджняпарамиты сказано, что [у всех дхарм] – от чувственного и татхаты чувственного до всеведения и татхаты всеведения – соединяя и смешивая [так со всеми дхармами] – сущность не существует. Там же сказано, что даже нирвана, и даже если существует нечто более высокое, чем [она], их собственное бытие не существует. Таким образом, когда кто-то говорит, что [Праджняпарамита] учит о несуществовании собственного бытия только относительного, не включая сюда абсолютное, тогда уместно воскликнуть "с той самой степенью, с которой ты относишься к своим словам серьезно, в той же степени ты должен знать, что ты безумен!". (Тонтун Ченмо).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве?


а вы бы как определили самобытие?
о чем вообще речь?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Шангпа Кагью:

"То, что мы в обиходе называем нашим Умом, Я, субъектом, не характеризуется ни очертаниями, ни цветом, ни другими тому подобными качествами. Это не есть некая самодостаточная и отождествимая вещь: Ум неопределим и необнаружим. Это отсутствие внутренне присущего существования в качестве независимой, поддающейся определению субстанции и есть то, что называется Пустотой. Однако, если бы мы решили, что Ум пуст в том смысле, что он вовсе не существует, то нам следовало бы взглянуть на проблему с другой точки зрения: ведь Ум - познаватель всего и породитель многообразных мыслей и эмоций. И вот так, в ходе поисков и исследований, можно постепенно прийти к несомненному пониманию и прямому переживанию *природы Ума и отсутствия Я как субъекта*." (Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче. Просветленный разум. М.: 2004 Перевод с английского: А.В. Парибок)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Карма Кагью. Дхармакая пуста от самобытия:

"Дхармакая" означает лишь исчерпанность всех ошибок или разрушенность обманной природы иллюзорных проявлений посредством постижения сути сферы Дхармы и пустотности, и "Дхармакая" является лишь условным общественным наименованием. Природа [этой] сути вообще не обладает ни "Дхармакаей", ни "определяющими характеристиками Дхармакаи", ни существует в основе [этих] признаков; и это является изреченным Ламой Миларепой." - Гампопа, "Драгоценное украшение освобождения".

Асанга тоже учил пустоте Дхармакаи от самобытия.

----------


## Алексей А

> Сами разговоры-прикольные такие : самосущее пусто-не пусто ..)) Нужна собственная шаматха, или гура- авторитетная рядом и вперёд.. С.Хос. - говорит: всё есть атман-батман.., но не откидывает ничего и не ищет..гура говорит-"малаца". Герман говорит- пустота-пустая, но к примеру- удерживает в уме "отрицание".., гура говорит: "не малаца". По моему только так.. (если они в преподаватели не собрались в этой жизни))


Ну как сказать, Лонгченпа остерегал последователей от построения воззрения вокруг природы ума не имея реального опыта:

Не реализовав равностность в самосущестсвующем состоянии, 
Некоторые одержимо цепляются за слова о недвойственности
И *создают свою уверенность на основе умственных оценок абсолютно неконцептуального* (осознавания).
Это не что иное, как *извращенное понимание, мрачная сфера неведения*.

----------

Дубинин (29.05.2015), Сергей Хос (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"Всеведущий Будда учил, учитывая склонности всех тех, 
Кто этого достоин, но чей ум ещё недостаточно крепок, 
Что объекты познания имеют истинное существование. 
Но с точки зрения высшей истины никто и ничто — 
От мар-препятствий до Будды — не имеет самобытия."

Миларепа.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"Как сказано (в Гухьясамадже): ...
Поскольку дхармы все равны в неимении самости,
наш ум - изначально не-рождён, и по природе пуст" ...
Поскольку ум равно (пребывает) в равенстве отсутствия самости дхарм, то "наш ум - изначально не-рождён". Поэтому - "по природе пуст". Какова же "природа пустоты"? Пустота - природа пространства. Ведь сказано: Пространство - пустое. Все дхармы (имеют) природу пространства. И у Пробуждения (бодхи) - его природа. Но и пространство - лишь название, лишённое самобытия. Так и ум - лишь название, лишённое самобытия. Когда постигается не-возникновение и не-прекращение ума (читта), это Пробуждение (бодхи)". (Нагарджуна. "Объяснение Бодхичитты".)

"Кроме того, в «Тантре свода ваджрного изначального осознавания (ye shes rdo rje kun las btus pa’i rgyud)» сказано: Замысел (dgongs pa) двух истин таков: Что касается относительной и абсолютной истин, сыны благородных, то относительное – это устойчивость и движение (brtan pa dang g.yo ba), и истина этого подобна отражению луны в воде. Абсолютная же истина – это восемнадцать пустотностей, пределом (mtha’) которой является пребывание (gnas pa)." (Джамгон Конгтрул. Две истины.)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я что-то не понимаю. Пустота от самобытия есть на всех уровнях, на абсолютном и относительном тоже. "Относительная истина" -- это на самом деле ложь, которую будды видят лишь потому, что её видят обычные существа. Мы привыкли так видеть вещи, и поэтому будды с нами соглашаются. А вы говорите "атман".


То, каким образом пустота обусловленного (санскрита-шуньята)  является *абсолютной*, понятно из того, что паратантра (с кармической обусловленностью) НЕ является голой кажимостью (разновидностью парикальпиты).

Майтрейя (Асанга) о паратантре:

"Ошибочное представление (представление нереального) (abhūta-parikalpa) существует. В нём нет двойственности (dvayam), однако в нём есть пустота (śūnyatā), а также, это [ошибочное представление] существует в том [в пустоте]".

Комментарий Чандракирти:

"Как сказано в сутре «Истинного объяснения мысли» – «Сандхинирмочане»: «Парикальпита, паратантра и паринишпанна». Из трех указанных предметов парикальпита не существует, паратантра существует."

А вот если относить пустоту от самобытия сугубо к обусловленному уровню, противопоставляя ему абсолютный безо всякой самопустоты, то получается абсурд.

Два способа противопоставления относительное / абсолютное друг другу не противоречат. В одном случае, абсолютное это _пустота от самобытия_, а относительное это _любые проявления_. Во втором, абсолютное это _мудрость_, а относительное - _заблуждение_. И _мудрость_, и _заблуждение_ относятся к _проявлениям_. А вписать _пустоту от самобытия_ и _проявления_ только лишь в _заблуждение_ - нельзя. Получится абсурд.

Пустота _НЕобусловленного_ от самобытия, имеющая место исключительно на уровне _обусловленного_ - абсурд. _НЕобусловленное_ это не _обусловленное_, по определению. Кто же возьмётся утверждать, что Будда Шакьямуни учил в Праджняпарамите вопиющей ахинее?!! Лучше последовать жентонгу Третьего Кармапы, совместив на абсолютном уровне пустоту от самобытия и изначальное осознавание, пустое от другого. Тогда всё встаёт на свои места, и два варианта схемы относительное / абсолютное друг другу не противоречат.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Да, _исторический_ Долпопа с Таранатхой считали паратантру разновидностью парикальпиты, а пустоту от самобытия ограничивали исключительно уровнем обусловленного. Но кто же виноват? Не нужно было до абсурда дело доводить. Лучше последовать учению Асанги и жентонгу Третьего Кармапы.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне вопрос не только школьно-догматический, но и логический. При её отрицании *разум насилуется дикими противоречиями*. Махаяна никак не укладывается в такую схему. Тут без слепой веры, отметающей все рассуждения, никак не получится обойтись. Потому что критический анализ такое толкование буддизма не выдерживает.

Кому-то нравится слепая вера?
Вольному воля. В добрый путь.

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне вопрос не только школьно-догматический, но и логический. При её отрицании *разум насилуется дикими противоречиями*.


Я бы даже сказал, наш разум насилуется уже при пользовании такими выражениями, как "пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне".

----------

Tong Po (30.05.2015), Паня (30.05.2015), Сергей Ч (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я бы даже сказал, наш разум насилуется уже при пользовании такими выражениями, как "пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне".


Отсутствие на абсолютном уровне реальной со своей стороны подкладки опыта, отдельной от феноменов (дхарм). Отсутствие на абсолютном уровне трансцендентного аспекта Шивы и т.п.

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ага. Обе на абсолютном: загрязнения пусты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне (о чём в куче цитат и говорится), а тахагатагарбха пуста от иного также на абсолютном уровне (о чём в куче цитат и говорится). Ну а о выводах из этого (несложных причём) прекрасно пишет Хос.


Ага, санскрита-шуньята (пустота обусловленного) на абсолютном уровне: паратантра-то реальна, причинно-зависимое возникновение *функционирует*. Так и остальные 18 видов пустоты от самобытия (в т.ч. пустота необусловленного, абсолютного, пустоты) - все они на абсолютном уровне. Будда о 18 видах пустоты от самобытия целым списком учил, в больших Сутрах Праджняпарамиты. Третий Кармапа эти 18 видов пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном  уровне и указал.

Не согласны с Третьим Кармапой?
Это Ваши проблемы. Ом Шива-Шакти Хум.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Отсутствие на абсолютном уровне реальной со своей стороны подкладки опыта, отдельной от феноменов (дхарм).


Метафизика?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Метафизика?


Метафизика.

----------


## Фил

> а вы бы как определили самобытие?
> о чем вообще речь?


Самобытие - существование без взаимозависимого происхождения. Но это обозначение невозможного, как рога зайца. Есть соблазн под это дело подтянуть Пустоту, т.к. она существует и при этом вне взаимозависимого возникновения. Но Пустота пуста (и Германн тут ни при чём).

----------

Сергей Хос (29.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самобытие - существование без взаимозависимого происхождения. Но это обозначение невозможного, как рога зайца. Есть соблазн под это дело подтянуть Пустоту, т.к. она существует и при этом вне взаимозависимого возникновения. Но Пустота пуста (и Германн тут ни при чём).


Разве "быть отдельной сущностью" - не значит "существовать без взаимозависимого происхождения"?

Существовать без взаимозависимого происхождения - это значит, *не иметь для своего возникновения иной причины, кроме самого себя*.
Именно таков изначальный ум Ясного света:

Подобным образом можно сказать, что с позиций своей непрерывности вместерожденный изначальный ум ясного света не имеет начала, а потому не имеет конца. Его непрерывность всегда присутствует, и с этой особой точки зрения его также можно назвать не-производным. Таким образом, *изначальный ум ясного света не относится к производным или зависящим от причин и условий состояниям ума, потому что его существование не было вызвано никакими причинами или условиями*. 
ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМА О ДЗОГЧЕНЕ

Таким образом, изначальный ум следует понимать как имеющий самобытие (= самосущий) просто по определению. ))))
Об чем я тут, собственно, и толкую.

----------

Tong Po (30.05.2015), Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Самобытие - существование без взаимозависимого происхождения. Но это обозначение невозможного, как рога зайца. Есть соблазн под это дело подтянуть Пустоту, т.к. она существует и при этом вне взаимозависимого возникновения. Но Пустота пуста (и Германн тут ни при чём).


Нирванические проявления асанскрита (вне взаимозависимого происхождения) но о них по-прежнему можно осмысленно говорить. *Есть отношение* между означающим и означаемым. Поэтому, Дхармакая пуста от самобытия (но не потому, что обусловлена пратитьясамутпадой).

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Разве "быть отдельной сущностью" - не значит "существовать без взаимозависимого происхождения"?
> 
> Существовать без взаимозависимого происхождения - это значит, *не иметь для своего возникновения иной причины, кроме самого себя*.
> Именно таков изначальный ум Ясного света:
> 
> Подобным образом можно сказать, что с позиций своей непрерывности вместерожденный изначальный ум ясного света не имеет начала, а потому не имеет конца. Его непрерывность всегда присутствует, и с этой особой точки зрения его также можно назвать не-производным. Таким образом, *изначальный ум ясного света не относится к производным или зависящим от причин и условий состояниям ума, потому что его существование не было вызвано никакими причинами или условиями*. 
> ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМА О ДЗОГЧЕНЕ
> 
> Таким образом, изначальный ум следует понимать как имеющий самобытие (= самосущий) просто по определению. ))))
> Об чем я тут, собственно, и толкую.


И это самосущее - оно пусто от самобытия. То, что индивидуально и осознаёт, что безначально и неустранимо (дхармата) - то и пусто от самобытия (то не является самостоятельной подкладкой дхарм, от дхарм отличной).

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Есть отношение* между означающим и означаемым. Поэтому, Дхармакая пуста от самобытия


а ваши пространные речения пусты от какого-либо смысла
пустая болтовня




> самосущее пусто от самобытия.


Аминь
Воистину
Главное - не сдаваться и продолжать бубнить свои бессмысленные заклинания.

----------

Tong Po (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> а ваши пространные речения пусты от какого-либо смысла
> пустая болтовня
> 
> Аминь
> Воистину
> Главное - не сдаваться и продолжать бубнить свои бессмысленные заклинания.


И это самосущее - оно пусто от самобытия. То, что индивидуально и осознаёт, что безначально и неустранимо (дхармата) - то и пусто от самобытия (то не является самостоятельной подкладкой дхарм, от дхарм отличной). Не доходит? 

Хорошо, разжую. Есть атман в узком значении - самостоятельная подкладка дхарм, от дхарм отличная. Такой атман в буддизме отрицается. Есть атман в очень широком значении, охватывающем как отрицаемое, так и не отрицаемое. Есть другой атман в узком значении, который в Махаяне признаётся - то, что индивидуально, что осознаёт, что безначально и неустранимо. Вы делаете логическую ошибку, *смешивая разные понятия*, на основании общности слова "атман". Дело не в слове "атман", а в его значении.

Признавая один атман, буддисты не обязаны отказываться от отрицания другого.
Слово "атман" одно, а понятия - разные.

----------

Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Разве "быть отдельной сущностью" - не значит "существовать без взаимозависимого происхождения"?
> 
> Существовать без взаимозависимого происхождения - это значит, *не иметь для своего возникновения иной причины, кроме самого себя*.
> Именно таков изначальный ум Ясного света:
> 
> Подобным образом можно сказать, что с позиций своей непрерывности вместерожденный изначальный ум ясного света не имеет начала, а потому не имеет конца. Его непрерывность всегда присутствует, и с этой особой точки зрения его также можно назвать не-производным. Таким образом, *изначальный ум ясного света не относится к производным или зависящим от причин и условий состояниям ума, потому что его существование не было вызвано никакими причинами или условиями*. 
> ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМА О ДЗОГЧЕНЕ
> 
> Таким образом, изначальный ум следует понимать как имеющий самобытие (= самосущий) просто по определению. ))))
> Об чем я тут, собственно, и толкую.


А каким образом мы с ним тогда взаимодействуем?
Я к тому, что самобытийная вещь не существует, у нее нет существования. Т.е. если она есть, то ее автоматически нет. Не путать с чатушкотикой Нагарджуны. Её просто нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хорошо, разжую. Есть атман в узком значении - самостоятельная подкладка дхарм, от дхарм отличная


Да нет никаких дхарм, уймитесь уже. О какой "подкладке" у не существующего можно говорить? я о ней и не говорю, вы мне приписываете суждения, которых я не имею.
"Подкладкой" можно было бы назвать "изначальную основу", зеркало ума, в котором дхармы возникают как иллюзорные видимости-отражения.
Вот об этом изначальном уме и сказано, что его существование *не было вызвано никакими причинами или условиями* [иными, нежели он сам].

Существующее в силу лишь собственных причин называется самосущим (= существующее через себя или посредством себя).
А поскольку это самосущее индивидуально (потоки ума различны), то это самость (или Атман) )))))

----------

Tong Po (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да нет никаких дхарм, уймитесь уже.


Это у Вас нет дхарм - а у Асанги есть пустые от самобытия дхармы (Тела дхарм) Будды. 
Самосущих дхарм - нет. Пустые от самобытия дхармы - есть.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А каким образом мы с ним тогда взаимодействуем?


Об этом можно по-разному рассуждать.
Например, так.

----------

Tong Po (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> "Подкладкой" можно было бы назвать "изначальную основу", зеркало ума, в котором дхармы возникают как иллюзорные видимости-отражения. Вот об этом изначальном уме и сказано, что его существование *не было вызвано никакими причинами или условиями* [иными, нежели он сам].


Логически возможно не только безначальное-неустранимое (реальное со своей стороны) зеркало-подкладка с начисто иллюзорными дхармами - но и безначально-неустранимые подобные иллюзии дхармы, пустая ясность которых (не обладающая самостоятельной реальностью, отдельной от дхарм) называется "зеркалом".

Нашёл в Сети:

菩提本無樹 Изначальное бодхи — отнюдь не дерево,
*明鏡亦無臺 У пресветлого зерцала нет подставки.*
佛性常清淨 Изначально не существовало никаких вещей,
何處有塵埃 Так откуда же взяться пыли? 

(Хуйнэн.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это у Вас нет дхарм - а у Асанги есть пустые от самобытия дхармы (Тела дхарм) Будды.


Очередной бред?
В читтаматре дхармы вообще-то элементы психического опыта, порождения ума, который сам есть истинно-сущее, дравья-сат (на этом основании гелгпинцы называют их субстанциалистами, я бы уточнил: "спиритуальные субстанциалисты").
В маха-мадхьямике (и в дзогчене) это понимается схожим образом, с той разницей, что иллюзорные дхармы (подобные зеркальным отражениям) порождаются не самим умом (citta, sems), а ментальным факторами (caita, sems 'byung).




> Самосущих дхарм - нет. Пустые от самобытия дхармы - есть.


Аминь, аминь, глаголю вам )))
Вы просто заклинатель какой-то со своей тарабарщиной.

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Tong Po (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Очередной бред?
> В читтаматре дхармы вообще-то элементы психического опыта, порождения ума, который сам есть истинно-сущее, дравья-сат (на этом основании гелгпинцы называют их субстанциалистами, я бы уточнил: "спиритуальные субстанциалисты").
> В маха-мадхьямике (и в дзогчене) это понимается схожим образом, с той разницей, что иллюзорные дхармы (подобные зеркальным отражениям) порождаются не самим умом (citta, sems), а ментальным факторами (caita, sems 'byung).
> 
> Аминь, аминь, глаголю вам )))
> Вы просто заклинатель какой-то со своей тарабарщиной.


Критика со стороны Гелуг понятна: отрицается алая-виджняна, потому что её можно трактовать в пользу самобытия. Если же прочитать Джамгон Конгтрула, то там видно, что алая-виджняна самобытием не обладает (подкладкой дхарм алая не является: является потоком дхарм). При этом, какой дебил станет отрицать Дхармакаю Будды - измерение (асанскрита) дхарм? Какой дебил станет отрицать причинно-зависимое возникновение, которое функционирует как дхармы (санскрита)? В буддизме Махаяны дхармы есть (пустые от самобытия). Нет самосущих дхарм. А это две большие разницы.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Отрицать нирванические асанскрита дхармы (опыт Будды, мудрость Будды) - это впадать в ту самую нигилистическую крайность, которую критикует жентонг. У полностью Пробуждённого *есть опыт всеведения*. Есть опыт = есть дхарма. Асанскрита.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Дхармы, их пустота от самобытия, их ясность - логически не требуют существования отдельного от дхарм зеркала-подкладки. Пустота и ясность дхарм называется зеркалом. 

Поэтому, если буддист признаёт дхармы, пустые от самобытия - он не обязан фантазировать о зеркале-подкладке.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да нет никаких дхарм, уймитесь уже. О какой "подкладке" у не существующего можно говорить? я о ней и не говорю, вы мне приписываете суждения, которых я не имею.


Это у Вас нет дхарм - а у Асанги есть пустые от самобытия дхармы (Тела дхарм) Будды.




> Очередной бред?
> В читтаматре дхармы вообще-то элементы психического опыта, порождения ума, который сам есть истинно-сущее, дравья-сат (на этом основании гелгпинцы называют их субстанциалистами, я бы уточнил: "спиритуальные субстанциалисты").
> В маха-мадхьямике (и в дзогчене) это понимается схожим образом, с той разницей, что иллюзорные дхармы (подобные зеркальным отражениям) порождаются не самим умом (citta, sems), а ментальным факторами (caita, sems 'byung).


Самосущих дхарм - нет. Пустые от самобытия дхармы - есть. 




> Аминь, аминь, глаголю вам )))
> Вы просто заклинатель какой-то со своей тарабарщиной.


Что за бессвязный бред Вы написали? То у Вас нет дхарм, то есть дхармы, полная каша.

----------


## Шенпен

Из песни 15-го Кармапы:



> Внешние проявляющиеся объекты: формы, звуки, запахи, вкусы и чувственные объекты,
> Все эти явления ничто иное, как магические трюки ума.
> Как ребёнок, который строит замки из песка,
> Это ум, который даёт имена.
> Понимание того, что это нереально, также является умом.
> 
> Поэтому, ничто не существует отдельно от ума,
> ни вещество, ни ярлык.
> Понимание того, что всё есть проявлением ума,
> ...




Кто-то найдет тут Атман,кто-то нет.
Я от комментариев воздержусь :Wink:

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Tong Po (30.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Из песни 15-го Кармапы:
> 
> 
> Кто-то найдет тут Атман,кто-то нет.
> Я от комментариев воздержусь


А я не воздержусь. Отрицаемый буддистами атман (который полная иллюзия, кальпана, нечто вообще не существующее) не утверждается. Такая кажимость сравнивается с обманом в результате фокуса. Утверждается функционирование механизма (паратантры), что обеспечивает постановку фокуса. Сам фокус, как процесс, реален (зависимая природа, паратантра - существует): обманы же восприятия, возникающие в результате фокуса, дают картинку парикальпиты (несуществующей, вымышленной природы). Когда фокусник осознаёт сам процесс постановки фокуса, когда фокусник не обманывается - это подобно восприятию того, что есть (паратантры) вместо того, чего нет (парикальпиты). Преодолев же причинно-зависимое возникновение, паратантру обнаруживают как паринишпанну (и паратантра, и паринишпанна - дхармата).

Самосущая реальность - это полная иллюзия, обман в результате фокуса. Что же касается сансары и нирваны - они не полная иллюзия, не голая несуществующая кажимость, а подобие фокуса. (То, что обычно переводят как "подобие иллюзии" правильней перевести как "подобие фокуса", т.к. иллюзией называется магическое шоу, некое представление: которое действительно происходит.) 

Необходимо созерцать работу причинно-зависимого происхождения, чтоб понимать, что и как происходит - не увлекаясь кажимостями сансары (атман в их числе). Необходимо понимать работу паратантры, понимать сам процесс магического представления, процесс постановки фокуса: то, что действительно происходит. Необходимо понимать функционирование пустых от самобытия и ясных дхарм. Познать, что атман не существует. Через такое понимание, всмотревшись прямо в паратантру и преодолев кармическую обусловленность, выйти на уровень асанскрита, дхарматы как таковой. Отбросить зависимую природу: остановить конструирование.

"Оно не существует, но *оно очень ясное*.
Хотя *оно возникает*, оно не существует отдельно,
но оно свободно в сути этой ясности.
Как облака в небе,
оно возникает из пространства и растворяется в пространстве.
Если коротко, мир явлений есть ум.
Появление – это аспект его ясности.
Пустота – это аспект его сути.
Ни *Будды*, ни чувствующие существа не существуют как отдельные стойкие вещи."

Здесь говорится о пустоте как Будд, так и живых существ от самобытия.
Дхармы нирваны, а не только лишь дхармы сансары, пусты от самобытия.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"Если коротко, мир явлений есть ум" 
- дхармы сансары и нирваны, все виды опыта. Йэрмэд.

"Появление – это аспект его ясности" 
- изначальное осознавание, пустое от другого. Лхундруб.

"Пустота – это аспект его сути" 
- пустота от самобытия. Кадаг.

"Ни Будды, ни чувствующие существа не существуют как отдельные стойкие вещи" 
- пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне: на уровне Будд.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Кедруб Дже: "Таким образом, когда кто-то говорит, что [Праджняпарамита] учит о несуществовании собственного бытия только относительного, не включая сюда абсолютное, тогда уместно воскликнуть "с той самой степенью, с которой ты относишься к своим словам серьезно, в той же степени ты должен знать, что ты безумен!"

Лонгченпа: «(Дзогпа Ченпо), опираясь на изначально чистую и обнажённую *коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия* и никогда не прекращается, понимает её (коренную осознанность) и все происходящие из неё феномены как свободные от крайностей, подобно пространству».

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Изначальное осознавание пусто от самобытия. В Ньингма всегда так было. Гелуг здесь ни при чём.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"Сугата проясняет сущность сугатагарбхи через учение о пустотности, и он проясняет природу сугатагарбхи через учение о таких совершенных качествах, как силы и т.д., как изначально присущих ей. Эти двое (т.е. сущность и природа) должны быть непротиворечиво объединены. Однако, не достигая уверенности в глубочайшем ключевом моменте нераздельности двух истин, некоторые рассматривают сугатагарбху как нечто постоянное и непустое от своей сущности, тогда как другие, цепляясь за одну лишь пустотность, не могут обосновать изначальное обладание нераздельными качествами изначального осознавания и занимают крайнюю позицию нигилистического воззрения." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Сущность разъяснения Сугатагарбхи".

"Можно (ошибочно) предположить, что слова условного постулата – «абсолютное не пусто само по себе» – отрицают его пустотность и поддерживают несостоятельный взгляд (...) что абсолютное является обособленным, постоянным и неизменным. Но, в таком случае, нет даже частичного понимания этой великой философской системы." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Львиный рык утверждения жентонг". 

"В Сутрах Праджняпарамиты сказано, что [у всех дхарм] – от чувственного и татхаты чувственного до всеведения и татхаты всеведения – соединяя и смешивая [так со всеми дхармами] – сущность не существует. Там же сказано, что даже нирвана, и даже если существует нечто более высокое, чем [она], их собственное бытие не существует. Таким образом, когда кто-то говорит, что [Праджняпарамита] учит о несуществовании собственного бытия только относительного, не включая сюда абсолютное, тогда уместно воскликнуть "с той самой степенью, с которой ты относишься к своим словам серьезно, в той же степени ты должен знать, что ты безумен!" - Кедруб Дже, "Тонтун Ченмо".

*Ньингма и Гелуг солидарны в том, что касается пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне.
Безумно этот факт не замечать.*

----------


## Сергей Хос

Забавно, оказывается, эта "терка" была еще 8 лет назад на дхарма.орг, и тогда там Евгению говорили примерно то же, что я говорю ему сейчас:

*КИ*
Абсурд у Вас выходит из-за того, что Вы считаете "основу" и "атмана" неким подобием тонкой материи, которая где-то есть. А Атман это именно ПРИНЦИП индивидуальности. В нем нет ничего, кроме самой этой индивидуальности. *И именно Вы, утверждая, что Будды индивидуальны, просто-напросто утверждаете что они есть Атман*. Понимаете хоть это? 
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic1332.html?

И еще тогда этот милый человек пугал меня своими поповскими страшилками про ады))))
ничего не меняется

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Neroli (30.05.2015), Tong Po (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Забавно, оказывается, эта "терка" была еще 8 лет назад на дхарма.орг, и тогда там Евгению говорили примерно то же, что я говорю ему сейчас:
> 
> *КИ*
> Абсурд у Вас выходит из-за того, что Вы считаете "основу" и "атмана" неким подобием тонкой материи, которая где-то есть. А Атман это именно ПРИНЦИП индивидуальности. В нем нет ничего, кроме самой этой индивидуальности. *И именно Вы, утверждая, что Будды индивидуальны, просто-напросто утверждаете что они есть Атман*. Понимаете хоть это? 
> http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic1332.html?
> 
> И еще тогда этот милый человек пугал меня своими поповскими пугалками про ады))))
> ничего не меняется


Про три разных атмана (слово одно, понятие разные) не прочитали? Есть отрицаемый атман. Есть не отрицаемый. А есть очень широкий по значению атман, в котором смешано то и другое. Это всё разные понятия. Если буддисты признают безначальный и неустранимый опыт, они не обязаны признать отдельную от опыта его подкладку. Это разные понятия. И буддийские утверждения о безначальном и неустранимом опыте не являются рассказами о широком по значению атмане небуддистов. Это разные понятия.

Восемь лет назад была другая мода - адвайта. Сейчас попустило: почти никто уже не утверждает, что все суть Одно. Фантазиям о несправедливости пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне тоже придёт конец, под давлением фактов (переводы Устьянцева с каждым днём всё трудней игнорировать).

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если буддисты признают безначальный и неустранимый опыт, они не обязаны признать отдельную от опыта его подкладку.


Ага. И именно поэтому изначальный ум в дзогчене называют "изначальной основой" (ye gzhi) и сравнивают с зеркалом, в котором появляются иллюзорные отображения-дхармы. При этом "зеркало" вполне может существовать и переживаться помимо и независимо от этого "опыта" отражений.
Что это еще, как не "подкладка" опыта"? )))
А при том, что эта "подкладка" не имеет иной причины, кроме себя (= является самосущей), это ничто иное, как Атман, просто по определению.
Уж не знаю, какой из трех в вашей классификации (я не вникал))), но вероятно самый главный.

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Neroli (30.05.2015), Tong Po (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ага. И именно поэтому изначальный ум в дзогчене называют "изначальной основой" (ye gzhi) и сравнивают с зеркалом, в котором появляются иллюзорные отображения-дхармы. При этом "зеркало" вполне может существовать и переживаться помимо и независимо от этого "опыта" отражений.


Да неужели? Зеркало может существовать без отражений сансары (тело-речь-ум), когда на их месте обнаруживаются отражения нирваны (нирманакая-самбхогакая-дхармакая). Без дхарм вообще пустой ясности не существует. Не будет дхарм сансары - будут дхармы нирваны, тоже пустые от самобытия. Нет самосущих дхарм. Есть пустые от самобытия дхармы.




> Что это еще, как не "подкладка" опыта"? )))
> А при том, что эта "подкладка" не имеет иной причины, кроме себя (= является самосущей), это ничто иное, как Атман, просто по определению.
> Уж не знаю, какой из трех в вашей классификации (я не вникал))), но вероятно самый главный.


Нет никакой подкладки дхарм. Есть пустые от самобытия дхармы, подобные пространству, подобные магическому шоу. Ясный свет это качество дхарм, не обладающее реальностью со своей стороны, отдельно от дхарм: ясный свет не стоит за дхармами и он невозможен вообще без дхарм. Ясный свет всегда - в дхармах.

Восемь лет назад я тоже говорил о том, что нужно смотреть на значение слов, а не на слова (раз уж напомнили) http://dharma.org.ru/board/post32731.html#32731
_Нельзя сказать, что_ Брахман (_Атман_) без другого, или что он _существует независимо от конкретного содержания опыта, подобно доске, с которой стёрт текст. Можно использовать любое слово_, общий же контекст буддизма будет отличаться от адвайты.

И Вы хотите поразить меня словом "атман", спустя восемь лет?
Можно использовать любое слово.

----------

Алексей А (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

У Лонгченпы, Мипам Ринпоче, Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула прямо сказано о пустоте изначального осознавания от самобытия. Это объективный факт: реальность текстов. Именно таков жентонг Ньингма и Кагью (философия Дзогчен). В Джонанг Тактен Пунцог Линг абсолютное тоже пусто от самобытия: потому что их глава Богдо-Гэгэн Ринпоче.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Без дхарм вообще пустой ясности не существует. Не будет дхарм сансары - будут дхармы нирваны


С чего вы это взяли?
Будь оно так, можно было бы сказать, что "зеркало" в своем существовании зависит от изображений в нем.
Но природа ума не зависит от причин и условий, как уже говорилось выше.

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Neroli (30.05.2015), Tong Po (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> С чего вы это взяли?
> Будь оно так, можно было бы сказать, что "зеркало" в своем существовании зависит от изображений в нем.
> Но природа ума не зависит от причин и условий, как уже говорилось выше.


Взял я это с того, что зеркало (кадаг-лхундруб) неотрывно от отражений, от видимостей сансары и нирваны (йэрмэд). Отражения это тело-речь-ум существа или нирманакая-самбхогакая-дхармакая.

Смысл метафоры зеркала не в том, что оно может ничего не отражать - а в том, что проявленность тягот сансары не портит ясность дхарм и не уничтожает пустоту от самобытия. Отражается дерьмо, но может отражаться роза. Пока опыт сансары, но может быть опыт нирваны.

Пустая ясность уже присутствует в сансаре, как чистое зеркало уже присутствует в отражаемой грязи.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Йермэд - единство ясности (лхундруб) и пустоты от самобытия (кадаг) - выражается как 

Данг: ум либо Дхармакая.
Ролпа: речь либо Самбхогакая.
Цел: тело либо Нирманакая.

Опыт тела-речи-ума сансарного существа не окончательный.
Та же пустая ясность, что уже есть, останется в основе Трикаи.

Чтоб это могло сработать, необходимо полностью избавиться от фантазии о самобытии отдельного от отражений  зеркала. Вместо реального со своей стороны зеркала пустота от самобытия.
"У пресветлого зерцала нет подставки" (Хуйнэн).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Взял я это с того, что зеркало (кадаг-лхундруб) неотрывно от отражений, от видимостей сансары и нирваны (йэрмэд).


Вы принимаете за суть метод достижения. На самом деле можно осознанно пребывать в основе, в природе зеркала, и помимо отражений. Иначе оказалось бы, что природа ума в своем существовании зависит от иллюзорных видимостей.
Конечно, этот опыт соответствует высшей реализации, но тут и раскрывается суть основы, которой вы не понимате:

Если снова воспользоваться сравнением с зеркалом, то реализация Тела Света означает, что человек, который ее обрел, *больше не находится в состоянии отражений, а погружается в состояние самого зеркала, в природу и энергию зеркала.*
ННР.  КРИСТАЛЛ И ПУТЬ СВЕТА

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Neroli (30.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ага, санскрита-шуньята (пустота обусловленного) на абсолютном уровне: паратантра-то реальна, причинно-зависимое возникновение *функционирует*. Так и остальные 18 видов пустоты от самобытия (в т.ч. пустота необусловленного, абсолютного, пустоты) - все они на абсолютном уровне. Будда о 18 видах пустоты от самобытия целым списком учил, в больших Сутрах Праджняпарамиты. Третий Кармапа эти 18 видов пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном  уровне и указал.
> 
> Не согласны с Третьим Кармапой?
> Это Ваши проблемы. Ом Шива-Шакти Хум.



Ом Аим Хрим Клим Чамундайяй Виччхе!

----------


## Tong Po

> Ага, санскрита-шуньята (пустота обусловленного) на абсолютном уровне: паратантра-то реальна, причинно-зависимое возникновение *функционирует*. Так и остальные 18 видов пустоты от самобытия (в т.ч. пустота необусловленного, абсолютного, пустоты) - все они на абсолютном уровне. Будда о 18 видах пустоты от самобытия целым списком учил, в больших Сутрах Праджняпарамиты. Третий Кармапа эти 18 видов пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном  уровне и указал.
> 
> Не согласны с Третьим Кармапой?
> Это Ваши проблемы. Ом Шива-Шакти Хум.


Бом Боленатх! Бом Сатхи Сатх!!!!

----------


## Tong Po

> А каким образом мы с ним тогда взаимодействуем?
> Я к тому, что самобытийная вещь не существует, у нее нет существования. Т.е. если она есть, то ее автоматически нет. Не путать с чатушкотикой Нагарджуны. Её просто нет.


А никаким. Мы с ним не взаимодействуем. Мы сейчас взаимодействуем как раз с кучей загрязнённых дхарм. Вор они пусты от самобытная на абсолютном уровне. При их прекращении останется как раз искомый ЯС. Но мы взаимодействовать с ним не будем опять-таки. Это согласно жентонг Кагью.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Забавно, оказывается, эта "терка" была еще 8 лет назад на дхарма.орг, и тогда там Евгению говорили примерно то же, что я говорю ему сейчас:
> 
> *КИ*
> Абсурд у Вас выходит из-за того, что Вы считаете "основу" и "атмана" неким подобием тонкой материи, которая где-то есть. А Атман это именно ПРИНЦИП индивидуальности. В нем нет ничего, кроме самой этой индивидуальности. *И именно Вы, утверждая, что Будды индивидуальны, просто-напросто утверждаете что они есть Атман*. Понимаете хоть это? 
> http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic1332.html?
> 
> И еще тогда этот милый человек пугал меня своими поповскими страшилками про ады))))
> ничего не меняется


Видимо лечения либо не было, либо оно было неэффективным. Нужен хороший специалист...

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вот этот самосущий ум и называется в сутрах Третьего поворота (в частности, в Махапринирване) *истинной неэгоцентрированной самостью, Маха-атманом*.
> *Неэгоцентрированный этот ум* потому, что будучи тождественен сам себе (един с самим собой) этот ум не может иметь себя в качестве объекта, как зеркало не может само себя отразить ("никто никогда не видел ум, даже будды) - *в этом смысле говорится о его безсамостности*.



В русском языке слово "видеть", можно использовать точно так же, как слово "знать". Если что-либо не познано, то во-первых как можно утверждать что оно существует? Во-вторых, если будды никогда не видели ясный свет, как можно утверждать что будды всеведущи?
Если даже будды никогда не видели ум, он же атман, как в таком случае можно утверждать что он, вообще существует? 

Если что-либо было бы познанно, то можно было бы назвать это познанное, увиденное, объектом, а если бы кто-нибудь познал бы сам себя, то можно было бы сказать что субъект сделал себя объектом, и что субъект одновременно являлся и субъектом и объектом.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> *Третий поворот* дает интуитивное прозрение в природу, или в *истинную сущность собственного изначального ума*, который, оставаясь собой (пустым от иного, тождественным себе, то есть самосущим) как Царь Всетворящий "творит" иллюзорные видимости "внешнего" мира, видимые но не реальные, подобно зеркальным отражениям.
> Вот этот самосущий ум и называется в сутрах Третьего поворота (в частности, в Махапринирване) *истинной неэгоцентрированной самостью, Маха-атманом*.


Это, попадает под определение "солипсизм". Солипсизм можно назвать по другому, "вечное одиночество".  Итак если будда не видит других живых существ, не видит никаких объектов, не видит объективный мир, а видит только свои галлюцинации, откуда же у него, желание спасти от страданий свои же собственные галлюцинации? Не разумнее было бы в таком случае, пытаться спасти самого себя? Ведь, в таком случае, если спасёшь себя то спасёшь и свои галюцинации, если их спасение вообще можно назвать спасением, итак, не так ли? 
Но ведь считается что будда уже спасён.  

Как можно говорить, что меня "сотворил" ум будды Шакьямуни, например? Я ведь не считаю себя буддой Шакьямуни. Не считать себя буддой Шакьямуни, это среди пользователей  этого форума, считается троллингом, или попыткой уличить будду во лжи или в глупости?

----------


## Tong Po

> В русском языке слово "видеть", можно использовать точно так же, как слово "знать". Если что-либо не познано, то во-первых как можно утверждать что оно существует? Во-вторых, если будды никогда не видели ясный свет, как можно утверждать что будды всеведущи?
> Если даже будды никогда не видели ум, он же атман, как в таком случае можно утверждать что он, вообще существует? 
> 
> Если что-либо было бы познанно, то можно было бы назвать это познанное, увиденное, объектом, а если бы кто-нибудь познал бы сам себя, то можно было бы сказать что субъект сделал себя объектом, и что субъект одновременно являлся и субъектом и объектом.


Дык, буддизм это всё-таки религия. Нирваны, прошлых и будущих жизней, адов, небес богов тоже никто не видел.

----------


## Aion

> Это, попадает под определение "солипсизм".


Не попадает. Солипсизм обусловлен эгоцентризмом.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Не попадает. Солипсизм обусловлен эгоцентризмом.


Ну тогда так. Это попадает под определение "не эгоцентрированный солипсизм". Так, правильно? И, что тогда, по мнению будд все обычные существа во-первых, эгоцентрированные солипсисты, а во-вторых вообще не существуют? Я в вопросе имею в виду, не существуют с точки зрения не эгоцентрироованного солипсизма будд.

----------


## Aion

> Ну тогда так. Это попадает под определение "не эгоцентрированный солипсизм". Так, правильно? И, что тогда, по мнению будд все обычные существа во-первых, эгоцентрированные солипсисты, а во-вторых вообще не существуют? Я в вопросе имею в виду, не существуют с точки зрения не эгоцентрироованного солипсизма будд.


С этимологией слова "солипсизм" ознакомьтесь.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> С этимологией слова "солипсизм" ознакомьтесь.


Но ведь, говорят же об атмане будд. Просто, атман бывает атманом обычного человека, а бывает атманом будды, насколько я понял из сказанного на форуме. И что? Нельзя использовать слова "солипсизм" и "не эгоцентрированный солипсизм"? Если атман без начален, значит он есть и у не просветлённых существ, у обычных людей.

----------


## Aion

> И что? Нельзя использовать слова "солипсизм" и "не эгоцентрированный солипсизм"?


Термин "неэгоцентрированный солипсизм" по определению лишён смысла.

----------


## Tong Po

> Но ведь, говорят же об атмане будд. Просто, атман бывает атманом обычного человека, а бывает атманом будды, насколько я понял из сказанного на форуме. И что? Нельзя использовать слова "солипсизм" и "не эгоцентрированный солипсизм"? Если атман без начален, значит он есть и у не просветлённых существ, у обычных людей.


 . Природа Будды (Маха-атман в терминологии Махапаринирвана-сутры) одинакова у всех.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Термин "неэгоцентрированный солипсизм" по определению лишён смысла.


Я всего-лишь имею в виду, что в солипсизме будд, о котором сказано вот в этой статье 
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...B0%D0%BA%D0%B0
принимает участие не атман обычного, не просветлённого человека, а атман будды. Ведь будда не является обычным, не просветлённым человеком. С моей точки зрения, в этом смысле термин "не эгоцентрированный солипсизм", обладает вполне определённым смыслом. А вот отрывок из статьи, ссылку на которую я дал, скажите, что это если не солипсизм без эгоцентрированности?
"Отличием мадхъямаки от йогачары и от брахманистской школы адвайта-веданта является положительное решение вопроса о наличии объективного мира. В то время как йогачара и адвайта, признавая единство воспринимающего и воспринимаемого, решают проблему дуальности объекта и субъекта через отказ от реальности объекта, мадхъямака признаёт существование объективного, при этом подчёркивая единство объективного и субъективного через пустотность (шуньяту). В этой дискуссии мнение мадхъямаков состоит также в том, что хотя решение этого вопроса непроверяемо и недоказуемо, положительное мнение о существовании объективного мира более естественно и не ранит человеческую психику, в то время как отрицательное решение трудно для восприятия и понимания."
Конец отрывка. Слова "хотя решение этого вопроса непроверяемо и недоказуемо," указывают на то, что по мнению мадхъямаки доказать существование объективного мира, не возможно.

----------


## Aion

> Я всего-лишь имею в виду, что в солипсизме будд, о котором сказано вот в этой статье 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...B0%D0%BA%D0%B0
> принимает участие не атман обычного, не просветлённого человека, а атман будды.


В этой статье ничего не сказано о солипсизме будд.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> В этой статье ничего не сказано о солипсизме будд.


Сказано о солипсизме будд мадхъямаки и йогачары.

----------


## Олег Днепров

В конце концов, если у будд есть атман, то тогда получается что если они считают себя не солипсистами то они должны признать, что обладают двойственным восприятием существующего. Если они утверждают что они не обладают двойственным восприятием существующего, то они должны признать себя солипсистами без эгоцентрированности. Я считаю что можно сказать что, термин "солипсизм без эгоцентрированности" и термин "солипсизм будд" обозначают одно и то же.

----------


## Aion

> Сказано о солипсизме будд мадхъямаки и йогачары.


Где именно сказано о солипсизме? По-моему, вы просто не понимаете, что означает это слово.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Где именно сказано о солипсизме? По-моему, вы просто не понимаете, что означает это слово.


Если вы считаете  что солипсизм без эгоцентризма, обусловлен эгоцентризмом, то тогда это является вашей ошибкой.  Тогда, это ваше мнение  является не правдой, не соответствует действительности. 

Понятие  солипсизм без эгоцентрированности  не  означает, что солипсирующее существо, солипсист, имеет тело, и может видеть глазами деревья, и людей, например. Такое в мире форм, наверное, бывает.
 Так вот, если вы называете эгоцентризмом то, что происходит в мире форм, когда существо видит цвета, красный цвет, синий, зелёный, фиолетовый, видит людей и обезьян, дворцы, и так далее, короче говоря если вы называете эгоцентризмом пребывание в мире форм, то, в таком случае можно ввести такой термин "солипсизм существ не пребывающих в мире форм". 
Если вы утверждаете что я, считаю что солипсизм без эгоцентризма обусловлен эгоцентризмом, это означает что вы считаете про меня не правду. Неужели, солипсизм без эгоцентризма не возможен? Подумайте, я ведь уже привёл предположение про мир форм. 

Я понимаю что означает слово "солипсизм". Я не утверждаю что будды, пребывают в мире форм, я это не утверждаю в том смысле что, я не считаю что будды это боги.

----------


## Aion

> Неужели, солипсизм без эгоцентризма не возможен?


Невозможен, как уже говорилось, по определению: 


> *Солипсизм* (от лат. solus – единственный и ipse – сам) – философская позиция, согласно которой несомненно данным является лишь собственный субъективный опыт, данные индивидуального сознания, а все, что считается существующим независимо от него (включая тело, мир внешних сознанию физических вещей, других людей), в действительности – лишь часть этого опыта. Точка зрения солипсизма выражает логику той субъектоцентристской установки, которая была принята в классической западной философии Нового времени после Декарта.
> 
> Новая философская энциклопедия

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Невозможен, как уже говорилось, по определению:


Это если утверждать что солипсизм с эгоцентризмом это солипсизм без эгоцентризма.
Но.
Если вы утверждаете что я, считаю что солипсизм без эгоцентризма обусловлен эгоцентризмом, это означает что вы утверждаете про меня не правду.
Я предлагаю ввести новый термин, на основе старого, а не использовать только старый термин "солипсизм".

----------


## Aion

> Я предлагаю ввести новый термин, на основе старого, а не использовать только старый термин "солипсизм".


Вводите, но к солипсизму этот  новый термин отношения иметь не будет.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вводите, но к солипсизму этот  новый термин отношения иметь не будет.


Если в понятии "солипсизм", убрать понятие "эгоцентрированность" и вместо этого понятия поставить понятие "атман будды", то, получится то, что я имею в виду. Я не говорю что я использую тот старый термин "солипсизм", о котором вы сказали. Я говорю что я использую новый термин, а старое понятие "солипсизм" использую для того чтобы можно было понять значение нового термина. 
Я никогда не стал бы использовать мой новый термин, я имею в виду термин "солипсизм будд", если бы на этом форуме я не прочитал, что в буддизме считается что у будд есть атман. Но, я на этом форуме, прочитал что у будд есть атман. Именно это, то что у будд есть атман, я и имею в виду, когда использую мой новый, созданный мною термин "солипсизм будд". Я, автор этого нового термина. Я же не говорю что этот термин и тот термин о котором вы сказали, это одно и то же. Я этого не говорю. 
Иногда, я сокращаю мой новый термин, и говорю не "солипсизм будд" а "солипсизм". 

Таким образом мой новый термин, имеет отношение к солипсизму. Я имею в виду, что и у не эгоцентристов, у будд, и у эгоцентристов, у не будд, есть атман. Без начальный атман. Именно в этом смысле, мой новый термин конечно имеет отношение к солипсизму. А других отношений нет.

----------


## Aion

> Если в понятии "солипсизм", убрать понятие "эгоцентрированность"...


Это будет уже не солипсизм. Жаль, что вы этого не понимаете.

----------


## Олег Днепров

Вы, эгоцентрированностью называете пребывание в мире форм? Я, это называю эгоцентрированностью. Ещё, я называю эгоцентрированностью, существование, жизнь, обычных людей, не просветлённых, не будд. Тех, которые не пребывают  в мире форм и не являются буддами.  Я не считаю что пребывающие в мире форм это обычные люди.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Это будет уже не солипсизм. Жаль, что вы этого не понимаете.


Я понимаю что это будет не солипсизм. Поэтому я и говорю, что мой термин, новый. Поэтому я и говорю что мой новый термин и старый термин, это не одно и то же. Если использовать двух колёсный велосипед, который называют словом "велосипед", и приделать к нему сзади два колеса, то получится четырёх колёсный велосипед. Его, тоже можно называть словом "велосипед". Это, подобно тому о чём я сказал.

----------


## Aion

> Вы, эгоцентрированностью называете пребывание в мире форм?


Нет, эгоцентризмом называю представление об эго как центре психики.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Нет, эгоцентризмом называю представление об эго как центре психики.


Вы имеете в виду, существование существ в мире форм? Это они, существуют в центре выдуманной ими вселенной, а вселенная состоит из их психики, потому что она находится в мире форм, или является миром форм? Если всё так, то почему вы сказали "нет"?


Айон.
Вы подобны человеку по имени Василий который, увидел что к нему пришёл другой человек по имени Сергей, с четырёх  колёсным велосипедом.  Сергей говорит Василию, "Я видел двух колёсные велосипеды. Я взял двух колёсный велосипед и кое-что новое к нему добавил, и получился четырёх колёсный велосипед, и я называю его словом велосипед." А Василий ему говорит, "Это у тебя не велосипед, и к понятию велосипед, то что ты сюда притащил не имеет отношения". 

Атман будд, подобен  велосипеду. Атман не будд, подобен велосипеду. 
Я имел в виду, что атман есть и у будд и у не будд. И именно в этом смысле я и сказал о солипсизме. Именно это я и имел в виду когда создал новый термин. 
Я понимаю, понимаю что будды не могут видеть существующее так, как его видят не будды.  Но атман-то есть и у будд и у не будд. Именно поэтому я и считаю, что можно использовать термины "солипсизм будд", "солипсизм йогачары", "солипсизм мадхъямаки".  Почему я считаю что в мадхъямаке есть солипсизм, я уже объяснил. Потому, что в ней сказано что существование объективного мира доказать не возможно.

----------


## Олег Днепров

Дело в том, что если иметь в виду жизнь, существование обычных людей, не пребывающих в мире форм, то, тогда получается что их эго по их мнению находится в центре объективного мира, в центре вселенной. И, по их мнению, объективный мир существует и он не является их психикой.  Поэтому я и спросил вас, "вы имеете в виду жителей мира форм?"

----------


## Aion

> Вы имеете в виду, существование существ в мире форм?


Имею в виду человеческий мир.

----------


## Фил

> А никаким. Мы с ним не взаимодействуем. Мы сейчас взаимодействуем как раз с кучей загрязнённых дхарм. Вор они пусты от самобытная на абсолютном уровне. При их прекращении останется как раз искомый ЯС. Но мы взаимодействовать с ним не будем опять-таки. Это согласно жентонг Кагью.


Это странно. Как ноумен?
Получается очень противоречивая и хлипкая философская конструкция. И ссылки Германна говорят об обратном.
Но раз так и есть, очевидно так и есть.
Получается, что традиция сильнее критического мышления.

----------


## Фил

> Дык, буддизм это всё-таки религия. Нирваны, прошлых и будущих жизней, адов, небес богов тоже никто не видел.


В таком виде - да. Религиозность последнее оправдание. Но это не обязательно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И это самосущее - оно пусто от самобытия.


Почему? Раз существует собой и через себя (имеет лишь себя собственной причиной), значит, имеет самобытие, просто по определению.
И ваше заклинание "неимеетсамобытия" ничего тут не изменит.

----------

Aion (30.05.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Религиозность последнее оправдание.


Здесь - как правило да, но есть же те, кто буддизм по назначению использует.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Почему? Раз существует собой и через себя (имеет лишь себя собственной причиной), значит, имеет самобытие, просто по определению.
> И ваше заклинание "неимеетсамобытия" ничего тут не изменит.


Да как можно утверждать что оно существует, если вы сами сказали что никто из будд его никогда не видел?

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

В Ньингма первый поворот колеса Дхармы рассматривается как подготовительный, что соответствует точке зрения как Рангтонг, так и Жентонг. Однако, в Ньингма также считается, что и второй, и третий повороты колеса Дхармы имеют одинаково определяющий смысл. Почему в Ньингма так считается? Ответ относится к ранее уже упомянутому рассуждению Мипхама Ринпоче об аспектах природы —ясности и пустотности. Для Ньингма второй поворот колеса Дхармы делает акцент на пустотности, а третий —на ясности. Так как и пустотность, и ясность являются равными и нераздельными аспектами одной и той же природы, они не противоречат друг другу, и нельзя провести между ними больших различий. Поэтому в школе Ньингма и второй, и третий повороты колеса Дхармы считаются имеющими одинаково определяющий смысл, и не рассматривает воззрения Рангтонг и Жентонг как полностью различные или взаимоисключающие. С одной стороны, в Ньингма признаётся истина воззрения Рангтонг, которая объясняет абсолютную природу как пустотность. Поэтому они воспринимают учения второго поворота колеса Дхармы —учения о Праджняпарамите —как определяющие. С другой стороны, в Ньингма учения третьего поворота колеса Дхармы так же рассматриваются как определяющие, потому что в них разъясняются татхагатагарбха, пять видов мудрости, четыре каи, десять сил и четыре бесстрашных состояния просветления,  известные также как аспект ясности природы. Таким образом, и ясность, и пустотность —это природа ума, природа татхагатагарбхи. На это указывали и придерживались этой точки зрения как Мипхам Ринпоче, так и великий учитель Лонгченпа. В своей «Сокровищнице Трёх Колесниц», Лонгченпа объясняет, что аспекты ясности и пустотности природы одинаково присущи ей.

——Кхенчен Палден Шераб Ринпоче, Кхенпо Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче «Открытие врат мудрости воззрений Рангтонг и Жентонг»

----------

Neroli (31.05.2015), Tong Po (30.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (30.05.2015), Михаил_ (13.03.2016), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы принимаете за суть метод достижения. На самом деле можно осознанно пребывать в основе, в природе зеркала, и помимо отражений. Иначе оказалось бы, что природа ума в своем существовании зависит от иллюзорных видимостей.
> Конечно, этот опыт соответствует высшей реализации, но тут и раскрывается суть основы, которой вы не понимате:
> 
> Если снова воспользоваться сравнением с зеркалом, то реализация Тела Света означает, что человек, который ее обрел, *больше не находится в состоянии отражений, а погружается в состояние самого зеркала, в природу и энергию зеркала.*
> ННР.  КРИСТАЛЛ И ПУТЬ СВЕТА


Здесь говорится конкретно об отражениях сансары. Есть учение о триадах Дзогчен.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Почему? Раз существует собой и через себя (имеет лишь себя собственной причиной), значит, имеет самобытие, просто по определению.
> И ваше заклинание "неимеетсамобытия" ничего тут не изменит.


Потому что отрицаемое самобытие - это не безначальность, а наличие самостоятельной подкладки опыта, от опыта отдельной. Потому что нужно знать значения разных понятий, и не смешивать их в одно на основании одинакового звучания слова.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> В Ньингма первый поворот колеса Дхармы рассматривается как подготовительный, что соответствует точке зрения как Рангтонг, так и Жентонг. Однако, в Ньингма также считается, что и второй, и третий повороты колеса Дхармы имеют одинаково определяющий смысл. Почему в Ньингма так считается? Ответ относится к ранее уже упомянутому рассуждению Мипхама Ринпоче об аспектах природы —ясности и пустотности. Для Ньингма второй поворот колеса Дхармы делает акцент на пустотности, а третий —на ясности. Так как и пустотность, и ясность являются равными и нераздельными аспектами одной и той же природы, они не противоречат друг другу, и нельзя провести между ними больших различий. Поэтому в школе Ньингма и второй, и третий повороты колеса Дхармы считаются имеющими одинаково определяющий смысл, и не рассматривает воззрения Рангтонг и Жентонг как полностью различные или взаимоисключающие. С одной стороны, в Ньингма признаётся истина воззрения Рангтонг, которая объясняет абсолютную природу как пустотность. Поэтому они воспринимают учения второго поворота колеса Дхармы —учения о Праджняпарамите —как определяющие. С другой стороны, в Ньингма учения третьего поворота колеса Дхармы так же рассматриваются как определяющие, потому что в них разъясняются татхагатагарбха, пять видов мудрости, четыре каи, десять сил и четыре бесстрашных состояния просветления,  известные также как аспект ясности природы. Таким образом, и ясность, и пустотность —это природа ума, природа татхагатагарбхи. На это указывали и придерживались этой точки зрения как Мипхам Ринпоче, так и великий учитель Лонгченпа. В своей «Сокровищнице Трёх Колесниц», Лонгченпа объясняет, что аспекты ясности и пустотности природы одинаково присущи ей.
> 
> ——Кхенчен Палден Шераб Ринпоче, Кхенпо Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче «Открытие врат мудрости воззрений Рангтонг и Жентонг»


В таком случае почему же те, кто создали второй поворот и третий поворот, не создали их в виде одного поворота, второго?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> С чего вы это взяли?
> Будь оно так, можно было бы сказать, что "зеркало" в своем существовании зависит от изображений в нем.
> Но природа ума не зависит от причин и условий, как уже говорилось выше.


Зеркало (пустая ясность дхарм) не зависит от причинно-обусловленного в том смысле, что на смену отражениям сансары могут прийти нирванические отражения - асанскрита, необусловленные дхармы. Пустота и ясность не обладают отдельной реальностью со своей стороны, не стоят за дхармами, и не могут существовать без любых дхарм вообще.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> В таком случае почему же те, кто создали второй поворот и третий поворот, не создали их в виде одного поворота, второго?


Потому что нужно заложить фундамент, прежде чем строить стены. Без развёрнутого учения о пустоте от самобытия любые слова о ясном свете будут поняты как указание на самобытие.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А никаким. Мы с ним не взаимодействуем. Мы сейчас взаимодействуем как раз с кучей загрязнённых дхарм. Вор они пусты от самобытная на абсолютном уровне. При их прекращении останется как раз искомый ЯС. Но мы взаимодействовать с ним не будем опять-таки. Это согласно жентонг Кагью.


Это согласно тусованию по шиваитским и буддийским общинам с неосмысленной начиткой тестов в Интернет. Ясный свет это сущность осознанности вообще, как таковой, это не трансцендентный аспект Шивы - ясный свет нужно *полностью* осознать и освоить. В буддизме Махаяны нет ничего принципиально непознаваемого, трансцендентного. Буддизм не шиваизм (абсолютное пусто и пустота пуста).

----------

Дубинин (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Потому что нужно заложить фундамент, прежде чем строить стены. Без развёрнутого учения о пустоте от самобытия любые слова о ясном свете будут поняты как указание на самобытие.


Так в том-то и дело, что второй поворот был вторым а не третьим, а третий поворот был третьим а не вторым. Именно поэтому я и задал мой вопрос.  Если два учения не противоречат друг другу, почему их сделали двумя поворотами а не одним поворотом?
Ведь можно было бы, начать учение, продолжить его, и наконец закончить.  Можно было бы. Но, этого не было. А было другое. Был второй поворот и третий поворот.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Дык, буддизм это всё-таки религия. Нирваны, прошлых и будущих жизней, адов, небес богов тоже никто не видел.


Будда видел. Принципиально непознаваемых, трансцендентных вещей в буддизме нет вообще.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Это согласно тусованию по шиваитским и буддийским общинам с неосмысленной начиткой тестов в Интернет. Ясный свет это сущность осознанности вообще, как таковой, это не трансцендентный аспект Шивы - ясный свет нужно *полностью* осознать и освоить. В буддизме Махаяны нет ничего принципиально непознаваемого, трансцендентного. Буддизм не шиваизм (абсолютное пусто и пустота пуста).



Если что-то не познанно,  то утверждать что оно существует, означает врать. Я имею в виду, что познать это значит увидеть. Я имею в виду что слово видеть, означает знать. А бывает что слово видеть имеет другое значение. Это когда говорят что человек увидел своими глазами дерево, например, и имеется в виду двойственное восприятие, осуществляемое с использованием двух глаз.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Если что-то не познанно,  то утверждать что оно существует, означает врать. Я имею в виду, что познать это значит увидеть. Я имею в виду что слово видеть, означает знать. А бывает что слово видеть имеет другое значение. Это когда говорят что человек увидел своими глазами дерево, например, и имеется в виду двойственное восприятие, осуществляемое с использованием двух глаз.


Всё, о чём говорится в Учении, познано Буддой напрямую (недвойственно, асанскрита, без конструирования двоицы "дхарма-субъект / дхарма объект").

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Будда видел. Принципиально непознаваемых, трансцендентных вещей в буддизме нет вообще.


Их нет не только в буддизме, их нет вообще нигде. И не может быть. Потому что это не возможно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В таком случае почему же те, кто создали второй поворот и третий поворот, не создали их в виде одного поворота, второго?


Потому что в них разъясняются разные вещи.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Всё, о чём говорится в Учении, познано Буддой.


Это вы Сергею Хосу скажите. По поводу этого его высказывания.




> *Неэгоцентрированный этот ум* потому, что будучи тождественен сам себе (един с самим собой) этот ум не может иметь себя в качестве объекта, как зеркало не может само себя отразить ("никто никогда не видел ум, даже будды) - *в этом смысле говорится о его безсамостности*.

----------


## Нико

> В таком случае почему же те, кто создали второй поворот и третий поворот, не создали их в виде одного поворота, второго?


Как почему. Ведь было сказано уже выше, что первый поворот -- для слабых способностей, а а второй -- для средних))))))))).

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Потому что в них разъясняются разные вещи.


А почему тогда, например Цонкапа не создал две разных школы, одна школа, школа первых двух томов "Ламрим Ченмо", другая, вторая школа, школа третьего четвёртого и пятого разделов "Ламрим Ченмо"?

----------


## Нико

> Неэгоцентрированный этот ум потому, что будучи тождественен сам себе (един с самим собой) этот ум не может иметь себя в качестве объекта, как зеркало не может само себя отразить ("никто никогда не видел ум, даже будды) - в этом смысле говорится о его безсамостности.


А будда случайно не может видеть собственный ум? И как это получается, что есть "сыновний" и "материнский ясный свет"? Зачем такое глупое разделение?)

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Как почему. Ведь было сказано уже выше, что первый поворот -- для слабых способностей, а а второй -- для средних))))))))).


Я вообще не имел в виду первый поворот. Я говорил о втором повороте и третьем повороте. Их можно было бы, создать в виде одного поворота. Я этот поворот не называл первым поворотом. И к тому же этот поворот, был только в моём предположении, а в действительности его не было. Я об этом уже сказал. А первый поворот, был, в действительности.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Их нет не только в буддизме, их нет вообще нигде. И не может быть. Потому что это не возможно.


Не далее, как в этой теме, якобы буддистом Карма Кагью говорилось про трансцендентный аспект Шивы. Что якобы совмещается с буддийским учением. Людям нравится идея самосущего, в том числе такой его вариант.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я вообще не имел в виду первый поворот. Я говорил о втором повороте и третьем повороте. Их можно было бы, создать в виде одного поворота. Я этот поворот не называл первым поворотом. И к тому же этот поворот, был только в моём предположении, а в действительности его не было. Я об этом уже сказал. А первый поворот, был, в действительности.


На самом деле, все эти Учения присутствуют во всех трёх поворотах. Только очень кратко (акценты различны). В Тхераваде, например, есть Сутта про ясный свет. Правда, короткая. (Сутта о том, что дхаммы "сияют".)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> На самом деле, все эти Учения присутствуют во всех трёх поворотах. Только очень кратко (акценты различны). В Тхераваде, например, есть Сутта про ясный свет. Правда, короткая. (Сутта о том, что дхаммы "сияют".)



А что, если бы второй и третий поворот были бы созданы в виде одного, второго поворота, то книг с этим учением было бы так много, что было бы не возможно читать? Ну, получилось бы одно, большое, или может быть очень большое, учение. Но ведь, не получилось, не получилось в том смысле, что не было этого, одного учения, а были два учения, под номером два и под номером три.

Цонкапа же создал одно учение. Он же не создал школу первых двух томов Ламрима, и не создал другую школу, третьего, четвёртого, и пятого томов Ламрима. Понимаете?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это вы Сергею Хосу скажите. По поводу этого его высказывания.


Да говорил я уже. Споры о возможности само-осознания (классическое "даже самый ловкий акробат не может встать себе на плечи, даже самый острый меч не может сам себя разрезать") касаются, строго говоря, конструктов "дхарма-субъект" / "дхарма-объект" ("сознание вкуса" / "вкус"). Такие парные конструкты, такое обусловленное познание называется "двойственностью". К асанскрита это не относится. Прямое (без опоры на результат функционирования абхидхармических двоиц) познание само-осознание не исключает.

Более того, маха-мадхьямака Ньингма настаивает на том, чтоб пустота не рассматривалась наподобие объекта (тенденция тонкой  двойственности описания "ясного света, постигающего пустоту", критикуется) - чтоб ясный свет и пустота описывались в единстве.

Даже в санскрита дхармах, есть возможность опираться не на результат их функционирования (не на образ несуществующих кажимостей), а на созерцание того, каковы они есть (каковы дхармы в причинно-зависимом возникновении, как паратантра) - опираться в познании не на результат фокуса, обманчивую картинку, а на созерцание процесса организации шоу, на созерцание ясного света дхарм. В момент такого специфического созерцания, в скандхах преобладает аспект асанскрита. Пустая ясность дхарм, которая всегда была и будет.

Двойственность зависимой природы нужно отбросить, чтоб обнаружить дхармату уже не как паратантру, но как паринишпанну. Васубандху об общей реальности паратантры и паринишпанны - реальности, которой лишена парикальпита ("Трактат о трёх природах") http://dharma.org.ru/board/post7802.html#7802: 

14. Природа воображаемая (кальпита) *невеждами* считается тем, что
состоит из дуальности и единства ... 

15. Природа называемая "зависимой" считается тем, что 
состоит из дуальности и единства ... 

16. Совершенная природа считается тем, что
состоит из дуальности и единства ...

Отбросив двойственность (конструирование дуальности "дхарма-субъект" / "дхарма-объект") получаем вместо паратантры паринишпанну, асанскрита дхармату, реализуем Дхармакаю. 

Воображаемая природа (со всеми её самосущими атманами) вообще не существует. Зависимая и совершенная природа (дхармата с конструированием двойственности, дхармата без конструирования двойственности) - есть. Дхармата пуста от самобытия.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Да говорил я уже. Споры о возможности само-осознания (классическое "даже самый ловкий акробат не может встать себе на плечи, даже самый острый меч не может сам себя разрезать") касаются, строго говоря, конструктов "дхарма-субъект" / "дхарма-объект" ("сознание вкуса" / "вкус"). Такие парные конструкты, такое обусловленное познание, называется "двойственностью". К асанскрита это не относится. Прямое (без опоры на результат функционирования абхидхармических двоиц) познание само-осознание не исключает.
> 
> Более того, маха-мадхьямака Ньингма настаивает на том, чтоб пустота не рассматривалась наподобие объекта (тенденция тонкой  двойственности описания "ясного света, постигающего пустоту", критикуется) - чтоб ясный свет и пустота описывались в единстве.
> 
> Даже в санскрита дхармах, есть возможность опираться не на результат их функционирования (не на образ несуществующих кажимостей), а на созерцание того, каковы они есть (каковы дхармы в причинно-зависимом возникновении, как паратантра) - опираться в познании не на результат фокуса, обманчивую картинку, а на созерцание процесса организации шоу, на созерцание ясного света дхарм. В момент такого специфического созерцания, в скандхах преобладает аспект асанскрита. Пустая ясность дхарм, которая всегда была и будет.


Дело в том, что любое явление которое было познано, можно назвать объектом, в том смысле, что оно, явление, познано. Даже если, словом объект называть самого себя, своё я, а не то что не является своим я.
Принято называть словом "объект", горы, деревья, дом`а, других существ. Но ведь, можно этим словом, словом "объект", называть существо которое не является другим, не является другим существом. Не является в том смысле что оно является своим я. 

Если познание того что острый меч вообще существует, называть такими словами "острый меч сам себя разрезал" то тогда получается, что можно сделать вот какой вывод, если острый меч не может сам себя разрезать, то тогда нельзя утверждать что он вообще существует, или когда-либо существовал.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А что, если бы второй и третий поворот были бы созданы в виде одного, второго поворота, то книг с этим учением было бы так много, что было бы не возможно читать? Ну, получилось бы одно, большое, или может быть очень большое, учение. Но ведь, не получилось, не получилось в том смысле, что не было этого, одного учения, а были два учения, под номером два и под номером три.
> 
> Цонкапа же создал одно учение. Он же не создал школу первых двух томов Ламрима, и не создал другую школу, третьего, четвёртого, и пятого томов Ламрима. Понимаете?


Будда тоже учил Экаяне, единой Колеснице - всё его Учение едино. От Тхеравады до Дзогчен сохраняется пустота от самобытия, например. Саббе дхамма анатта (все дхармы бессамостны, включая Ниббану) - кадаг (бессамостность), лхундруб, йэрмэд Дзогчен.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Дело в том, что любое явление которое было познано, можно назвать объектом, в том смысле, что оно, явление, познано.


Если _в этом смысле_ (не буквально), говорят и о пустоте дхарм как об объекте познания. Нет проблем.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А почему тогда, например Цонкапа не создал две разных школы, одна школа, школа первых двух томов "Ламрим Ченмо", другая, вторая школа, школа третьего четвёртого и пятого разделов "Ламрим Ченмо"?


Ламрим —это комментарий на комментарий на комментарий на Праждняпарамиту. Цонкапа создал свою школу вообще не на основе Ламрима.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Его уже банили, а он все появляется.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вот интересно. Попалась фраза : "Сансара начинается с вместерожденного неведения, которое суть природа будды - не осознающая себя."
> Следует ли отсюда, что неведение имеет самобытие?


Безначальность-самобытие имеет процесс генерации неведения, процесс организации шоу, процесс постановки фокуса. Паратантра безначальна и неустранима, можно в этом значении сказать, что самосуща. Неведение это вовлечённость в парикальпиту, которая вообще не существует (как обманчивые видимости, созданные фокусом для зрителей). В отличие от паратантры, которая есть (процесс организации фокуса реален). То, что сейчас функционирует как паратантра (что можно прекратить, отбросить), есть асанскрита дхармата. 

Неведение безначально, но устранимо. Не самосуще - в отличие от дхарматы (от дхарм как таковых, дхарм как порядка вещей).

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так в том-то и дело, что второй поворот был вторым а не третьим, а третий поворот был третьим а не вторым. Именно поэтому я и задал мой вопрос.  Если два учения не противоречат друг другу, почему их сделали двумя поворотами а не одним поворотом?
> Ведь можно было бы, начать учение, продолжить его, и наконец закончить.  Можно было бы. Но, этого не было. А было другое. Был второй поворот и третий поворот.


Три поворота это трижды упая

Для тех, кто уверен, что первый поворот - окончательный, упая в том, что второй поворот для тех, кто не может постичь истину первого, не способен развить правильное сосредоточение естественным образом, дается задача, целиком поглощающая ум.

Для тех, кто уверен, что второй поворот - окончательный, упая в том, что первый поворот для тех, кто считает лишь человеческое восприятие полноценным, и не может прямо воспринимать другие уделы трилоки, а третий поворот для тех, кто не способен преодолеть самомнение естественным путем, для них дается объяснение о трех видах способностей, наиболее лестное для них самих.

Для тех, кто уверен, что третий поворот - окончательный, упая в том, что есть три вида людей, с разными способностями, и те, чьи способности малые, могут проникнуть лишь в учение о личном освобождении, те, чьи способности средние, могут проникнуть лишь в учение о трех аспектах пустотности, а те, чьи способности наивысшие, могут проникнуть в собственную самоприроду.

Так же можно сказать о четвертом и пятом повороте, которые возвращают от третьего поворота ко второму, и завершают окончательным возвратом от второго, к первому.
Для этого так же есть свои упаи.

Завершающая упая в том, что все три поворота - лишь метод наставления для трех разных типов склонностей ума, и среди них нет ни низшего, ни среднего, ни высшего.

----------

Дубинин (30.05.2015), Нико (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если вспомнить, что само значение слова "существует" возникает при условии контакта и не выходит за пределы контакта, то все споры о "существует"-"не существует" происходят в отклонении в крайности от срединного пути (всех трех поворотов известных поворотов, а так же предаврительного поворота наивысшей колесницы и завершающего поворота неколесниц)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Ламрим —это комментарий на комментарий на комментарий на Праждняпарамиту. Цонкапа создал свою школу вообще не на основе Ламрима.


Я читал, что главный священный текст школы, которую создал Цонкапа, школы Гелуг па, это текст "Ламрим Ченмо" Чже Цонкапы. Я это и имел в виду. Того о чём вы сказали, я не знал. Ну так ответьте про то, что я имел в виду. Я сказал, что, я имел в виду.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Три поворота это трижды упая
> 
> Для тех, кто уверен, что первый поворот - окончательный, упая в том, что второй поворот для тех, кто не может постичь истину первого, не способен развить правильное сосредоточение естественным образом, дается задача, целиком поглощающая ум.
> 
> Для тех, кто уверен, что второй поворот - окончательный, упая в том, что первый поворот для тех, кто считает лишь человеческое восприятие полноценным, и не может прямо воспринимать другие уделы трилоки, а третий поворот для тех, кто не способен преодолеть самомнение естественным путем, для них дается объяснение о трех видах способностей, наиболее лестное для них самих.
> 
> Для тех, кто уверен, что третий поворот - окончательный, упая в том, что есть три вида людей, с разными способностями, и те, чьи способности малые, могут проникнуть лишь в учение о личном освобождении, те, чьи способности средние, могут проникнуть лишь в учение о трех аспектах пустотности, а те, чьи способности наивысшие, могут проникнуть в собственную самоприроду.
> 
> Так же можно сказать о четвертом и пятом повороте, которые возвращают от третьего поворота ко второму, и завершают окончательным возвратом от второго, к первому.
> ...


Это те будды, которые создали  первый поворот, второй поворот, и третий поворот, это они, сами, называли первый поворот, второй поворот, и третий поворот соответственно, словом "упая"?

Если они, создатели трёх поворотов, сами не называли то учение которое они создали, своё учение, упаей, не называли на правах автора учения, то откуда вы знаете что эти повороты были упаями? Ведь вы не автор этих учений? Или, вы себя считаете автором?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Если вспомнить, что само значение слова "существует" возникает при условии контакта и не выходит за пределы контакта, то все споры о "существует"-"не существует" происходят в отклонении в крайности от срединного пути (всех трех поворотов известных поворотов, а так же предаврительного поворота наивысшей колесницы и завершающего поворота неколесниц)


Если человек, не читавший учение Нагарджуны в котором сказано о том что Бога-творца не существует, если этот человек  скажет, "я не видел что Бог-творец существует, но я утверждаю  что он существует", если этот человек такое скажет, то, это будет означать что этот человек соврал. Говорить о чём-то, что оно существует, можно только при условии что тот кто это говорит, сам видел то, о чём он говорит. Когда я при обсуждении подобных тем, говорю "можно говорить", "нельзя говорить", "можно утверждать", "нельзя утверждать", я имею в виду что поставлено такое условие "врать нельзя, говорить враньё нельзя". Я подразумеваю, что было поставлено такое условие.   И, когда я употребляю слово "видеть", я имею в виду что это слово означает "знать". 

Так вот, если срединный путь это когда говорят, "я не утверждаю что то-то и то-то является существующим, не утверждаю потому что не видел что оно существует и говорю правду, но, тем не менее при всём при этом, я же, не утверждаю  что оно же, является не существующим, я этого не утверждаю потому что я говорю правду", если срединный путь это когда говорят вот это, если срединный путь это когда говорят вот такое вот, то возникает вопрос, а срединный путь это вообще что? 

Если существо не утверждает что то-то и то-то является существующим, то зачем оно об этом говорит? Зачем говорить о том чего нет? А если оно, то-то и то-то, есть, то зачем говорить что его нет? Это вопросы, напрямую имеющие отношение к вопросу о том, что же такое срединный путь вообще. Вот, этот вопрос. Срединный путь, это вообще что такое? 

То, что я сказал, имеет отношение и к вопросу о том, что можно называть правдой а что можно называть враньём. Вот, этот вопрос. Что, в словах будды и Далай Ламы  можно называть враньём, а что в их словах можно называть правдой? Срединный путь, это когда существо придумывает что-то, что подобно рогам зайца?

----------


## Фил

Вы практически правильно все сформулировали. Отрицание это тоже самое утверждение. Утверждать что либо без оснований (без знания) бессмысленно.
Основная претензия догматиков - так вы тогда ничего вообще не сможете утверждать, потому что ничто до конца неизвестно. В этом тоже срединный путь в существовании внутри неопределённости. Без всяких упай.

----------


## Фил

И это удивительно как с помощью философии пытаются обосновать догму. Это невозможно. Это возможно только с помощью религиозной веры - тогда она не нуждается в обосновании. "Верую, потому что абсурдно".

Получается ни туда, ни сюда. Философия с догмой, религия без веры.

Дугинский "археомодерн"

----------

Дубинин (30.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (30.05.2015), Нико (30.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> И это удивительно как с помощью философии пытаются обосновать догму. Это невозможно. Это возможно только с помощью религиозной веры - тогда она не нуждается в обосновании. "Верую, потому что абсурдно".
> 
> Получается ни туда, ни сюда. Философия с догмой, религия без веры.
> 
> Дугинский "археомодерн"



Неужели у слова "вера", есть два значения и одно из этих значений означает "враньё"?
Я имею в виду, вообще само явление которое называют словом "вера". Я имею в виду само понятие "вера".

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Если вспомнить, что само значение слова "существует" возникает при условии контакта и не выходит за пределы контакта, то все споры о "существует"-"не существует" происходят в отклонении в крайности от срединного пути (всех трех поворотов известных поворотов, а так же предаврительного поворота наивысшей колесницы и завершающего поворота неколесниц)


Нагарджуна:

"Как неверно и то, что несуществующее, например рога коня, может обрести успокоение."

Васубандху отрицает, что парикальпита и паратантра одинаково не существуют: 

"Проявление несуществующих очертаний человека и непроявление существующей кучи камней – это характеристика заблуждения, поскольку так видят обычные люди. 

[Вопрос:] Почему же не утверждается, что нет чего-то несуществующего и проявляющегося? 

[В ответ Майтрея] говорит: «Если бы не было чего-то несуществующего и проявляющегося, тогда заблуждение и незаблуждение, а также полное помрачение и полное очищение не были бы обоснованы». Если бы было только несуществующее и непроявляющееся, тогда, вследствие отсутствия [обманчивого проявления], заблуждения бы не было, поскольку не было бы заблуждения относительно того, что несуществующее является лишь несуществующим."

Майтрейя (Асанга) о паратантре:

"Ошибочное представление (представление нереального) (abhūta-parikalpa) существует. В нём нет двойственности (dvayam), однако в нём есть пустота (śūnyatā), а также, это [ошибочное представление] существует в том [в пустоте]". Майтрейя (Асанга). 

Комментарий Чандракирти:

"Как сказано в сутре «Истинного объяснения мысли» – «Сандхинирмочане»: «Парикальпита, паратантра и паринишпанна». Из трех указанных предметов *парикальпита не существует, паратантра существует*."

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вы практически правильно все сформулировали. Отрицание это тоже самое утверждение. Утверждать что либо без оснований (без знания) бессмысленно.
> Основная претензия догматиков - так вы тогда ничего вообще не сможете утверждать, потому что ничто до конца неизвестно. В этом тоже срединный путь в существовании внутри неопределённости. Без всяких упай.


Вы наверное не поняли что я имел в виду. Говорить о чём-то и при этом говорить, "я не утверждал что оно существует, не утверждал потому что говорил правду, и я же не утверждал что оно же, не существует, не утверждал потому, что я тогда говорил правду", это  значит говорить враньё. 

Говорить так, это значит врать. Потому, что говорить о чём-то, можно только при условии что сам увидел что оно существует. А если сам не утверждаешь что оно существует, но, при этом говоришь о нём, о чём-то, то это и есть враньё. Как оно, то о чём шла речь, может быть объектом слов? Как оно, то о чём шла речь, может быть предметом говорения, объектом говорения? 

Будда сам говорит о чём-то, и сам же потом говорит, "я не утверждаю что, то о чём я говорил существует". Это ли не враньё? Это ли не подобно рогам зайца?

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Нагарджуна:
> 
> "Как неверно и то, что несуществующее, например рога коня, может обрести успокоение."
> 
> Васубандху отрицает, что парикальпита и паратантра одинаково не существуют: 
> 
> "Проявление несуществующих очертаний человека и непроявление существующей кучи камней – это характеристика заблуждения, поскольку так видят обычные люди. 
> 
> [Вопрос:] Почему же не утверждается, что нет чего-то несуществующего и проявляющегося? 
> ...



Так не существующего и так нет. Не существующего нет. Его, не существующего, не существует. Когда говорят о том чего не существует, что оно существует, это называется словом враньё.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А если сам не утверждаешь что оно существует, но, при этом говоришь о нём, о чём-то, то это и есть враньё.


Обманчивые видимости, созданные фокусом для зрителей, не существуют. Тот зритель, который смог увидеть механизм постановки фокуса (знает секрет фокуса), на основании этого позитивного знания о том, что есть на самом деле - может утверждать о том, чего на самом деле нет. Фокус реален, обманчивые картинки, созданные им для зрителей - нет. Отрицание реальности парикальпиты основывается на знании реальности паратантры.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так не существующего и так нет. Не существующего нет. Его, не существующего, не существует. Когда говорят о том чего не существует, что оно существует, это называется словом враньё.


Когда о том, чего не существует, говорят, что оно не существует - а о том, что существует, говорят как о существующем - всё в порядке. В цитатах нет путаницы. Если во время фокуса люди наблюдают то, чего на самом деле нет (как отрезают даме голову) это не значит, что ей отрезают голову на самом деле. Этого нет, но видимость ошибочная проявляется. "Не существующего и так нет" в захваченности видимостью этого убийства не работает: нужно понять секрет фокуса, увидеть, как на самом деле фокус организуется.

(Чтобы никто не волновался, дама потом выходит на сцену живая-здоровая. "Не существующего и так нет" недостаточно.)

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я читал, что главный священный текст школы, которую создал Цонкапа, школы Гелуг па, это текст "Ламрим Ченмо" Чже Цонкапы. Я это и имел в виду. Того о чём вы сказали, я не знал. Ну так ответьте про то, что я имел в виду. Я сказал, что, я имел в виду.


Я не могу знать, что вы _имели в виду_, поэтому ответил на то, что вы написали. Возможно, я недостаточно ясно выразился, поясняю: 1) Цонкапа не создал множества школ на основе глав Ламрима потому что Цонкапа создал школу не на основе Ламрима, а на основе школы Кадам, которая в свою очередь основывается на передаче сутр и тантр от индийских учителей 2) Учение, которое содержит в себе Ламрим Ченмо —это комментарий на сутры Праждняпарамиты, которые целиком относятся ко второму повороту учений, соответствуют _одному_ воззрению. Учения третьего поворота учения соответствуют _другому_ воззрению.

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Сергей Хос (30.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Обманчивые видимости, созданные фокусом для зрителей, не существуют. Тот зритель, который смог увидеть механизм постановки фокуса (знает секрет фокуса), на основании этого позитивного знания о том, что есть на самом деле - может утверждать о том, чего на самом деле нет. Фокус реален, обманчивые картинки, созданные им для зрителей - нет. Отрицание реальности парикальпиты основывается на знании реальности паратантры.


Так ведь, мираж в пустыне реален. Картинка  которая является изображением воды, картинка висящая в воздухе в пустыне, реальна. Такую картинку называют миражом в пустыне. Или, можно называть это, просто изображением воды, изображением которое висит в воздухе в пустыне.  Человек, не страдающий шизофренией, сможет определить что такая картинка висящая в воздухе в пустыне, определённо отличается от той воды, которую он видел не в пустыне и которую он сам пил и признал настоящей водой, и, такой человек конечно не станет считать эту картинку водой, которую можно пить, и, он же, будет считать что эта картинка реальна.
 Она действительно реальна. И, при этом она не является водой а является изображением воды. Она не является водой, а является картинкой.   А в буддизме сказано о не реальности. Зачем вообще говорить о том, чего не существует? Зачем?И, говорить об этом, это значит врать. Говорить о том чего не существует, это значит врать.
Не так ли?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так ведь, мираж в пустыне реален.


Мираж (вода в сухих песках) по определению нереален. Реален механизм образования оптической иллюзии. Вымышленная природа (то, что демонстрируется в фокусе) не существует. Зависимая природа (постановка фокуса, процесс организации магического шоу) существует. Мираж проявляется, не будучи реальным. Атман шиваитов воображается, не будучи реальным.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

У _историчного_ Долпопы с Таранатхой паратантра тоже вымышлена, как и парикальпита - в отличие от Майтрейи и Асанги. Но это для буддизма маргинальное учение (ересь).

[В ответ Майтрея] говорит: «Если бы не было чего-то несуществующего и проявляющегося, тогда заблуждение и незаблуждение, а также полное помрачение и полное очищение не были бы обоснованы». Если бы было только несуществующее и непроявляющееся, тогда, вследствие отсутствия [обманчивого проявления], заблуждения бы не было, поскольку не было бы заблуждения относительно того, что несуществующее является лишь несуществующим."

Паратантра реальна (причинно-зависимое возникновение действительно функционирует, закон кармы работает).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так ведь, мираж в пустыне реален.


Нереален, если считать видимое в мираже - водой. "Реален", если рассматривать причины и условия возникновения миража - условия преломления нагретого воздуха и так далее. То же самое в метафоре "змея-веревка".

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Tong Po (30.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вы наверное не поняли что я имел в виду. Говорить о чём-то и при этом говорить, "я не утверждал что оно существует, не утверждал потому что говорил правду, и я же не утверждал что оно же, не существует, не утверждал потому, что я тогда говорил правду", это  значит говорить враньё. 
> 
> Говорить так, это значит врать. Потому, что говорить о чём-то, можно только при условии что сам увидел что оно существует. А если сам не утверждаешь что оно существует, но, при этом говоришь о нём, о чём-то, то это и есть враньё. Как оно, то о чём шла речь, может быть объектом слов? Как оно, то о чём шла речь, может быть предметом говорения, объектом говорения? 
> 
> Будда сам говорит о чём-то, и сам же потом говорит, "я не утверждаю что, то о чём я говорил существует". Это ли не враньё? Это ли не подобно рогам зайца?


Так говорить можно, потому что у нас нет иных способов коммуникации. Но говорящий должен отдавать отчет себе, что он делает. Хотя при непосредственном общении можно обойтись и без слов. Как дзен мастера, палкой огреть в нужный момент  :Smilie:

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Я не могу знать, что вы _имели в виду_, поэтому ответил на то, что вы написали. Возможно, я недостаточно ясно выразился, поясняю: 1) Цонкапа не создал множества школ на основе глав Ламрима потому что Цонкапа создал школу не на основе Ламрима, а на основе школы Кадам, которая в свою очередь основывается на передаче сутр и тантр от индийских учителей 2) Учение, которое содержит в себе Ламрим Ченмо —это комментарий на сутры Праждняпарамиты, которые целиком относятся ко второму повороту учений, соответствуют _одному_ воззрению. Учения третьего поворота учения соответствуют _другому_ воззрению.


Я имел в виду, что я предполагал, что написанное в книгах о буддизме, и в журналах,  что Цонкапа создал свою школу Гелуг на основе текста Ламрим Ченмо, я имел в виду что я предполагал что это, написанное о Цонкапе, о Гелуг, это правда. Теперь, из ваших слов я узнал, что вы утверждаете, что оказывается это было враньё. Я читал об этом в книгах по буддизму, в журналах.

  Я имел в виду что если бы, было бы так, что, то о чём я прочитал, в книгах о буддизме и в журналах, не было бы враньём, а было бы правдой, то, я хочу узнать что тогда вы сказали бы об этом вранье, если бы оно не было враньём. Я это имел в виду. Из ваших слов следует, что вы утверждаете что написанное в тех книгах о буддизме которые я читал, что это враньё.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Нереален, если считать видимое в мираже - водой. "Реален", если рассматривать причины и условия возникновения миража - условия преломления нагретого воздуха и так далее. То же самое в метафоре "змея-веревка".



Так ведь, человек не страдающий шизофренией, не считает картинку на которой изображена вода, водой. Не считает и никогда не считал, при условии что он не  болен шизофренией.

----------

Дубинин (30.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Неужели у слова "вера", есть два значения и одно из этих значений означает "враньё"?
> Я имею в виду, вообще само явление которое называют словом "вера". Я имею в виду само понятие "вера".


Вранье это целенаправленное сознательное действие. Вера не осознается. Верующий человек не имеет никаких сомнений, что "это так и есть".

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так ведь, человек не страдающий шизофренией, не считает картинку на которой изображена вода, водой. Не считает и никогда не считал, при условии что он не  болен шизофренией.


Когда познана паратантра (то, что функционирует, что есть) - тогда то, чего не существует (парикальпита) познано как то, чего не существует. Познание паратантры - это результат буддийской йоги, а не результат  обыденного восприятия.

----------


## Фил

> Так ведь, человек не страдающий шизофренией, не считает картинку на которой изображена вода, водой. Не считает и никогда не считал, при условии что он не  болен шизофренией.


Это смотря какая картинка!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Говорить о чём-то, что оно существует, можно только при условии что тот кто это говорит, сам видел то, о чём он говорит.


Помимо прямого восприятия источниками достоверного познания считаются также (1) вывод на основе достоверного суждения и (3) правдивое свидетельство заслуживающих доверия лиц (например, вы никогда не были на Луне, но можете получить знание о составе лунного грунта)).
Вот к примеру Фома Аквинский на основе логических суждений делает вывод о необходимости существования Бога-творца.
А Нагарджуна на основе очень сходных суждений делает вывод о Его несуществовании.
И возникает естественный вопрос: если слон на кита налезет, кто кого сборет? )))))

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Нереален, если считать видимое в мираже - водой. "Реален", если рассматривать причины и условия возникновения миража - условия преломления нагретого воздуха и так далее. То же самое в метафоре "змея-веревка".


Так что же получается? Что будды, сначала врут, говорят что верёвка это змея, что картинка с изображением воды это вода, а потом сами же и говорят о самих себе, "я, будда, соврал.На самом деле, всё не реально, вот это не враньё, а то о чём я сказал до этого, это враньё, это не реально."

Так что-ли получается? Тогда зачем было говорить то, что он сказал до этого?

----------

Дубинин (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вот к примеру Фома Аквинский на основе логических суждений делает вывод о необходимости существования Бога-творца.


Они логически ошибочны. А доказать логическую невозможность Творца свободной личности (либо Творца, который предшествует всему, что не есть с логической необходимостью сам Творец) - как раз возможно. В рамках таких определений, *бытие Божие опровержимо*.

Вопрос лишь прагматический: зачем опровергать такой практический буддизм, как христианство. Ведь если христианин (чему можно найти основания в тексте НЗ) с симпатией относится к буддизму, он не только хорошо переродится, но и связь с Учением получит. Так и до Пробуждения недалеко. Если же сбить его с христианского пути, он может надолго застрять на пути к Пробуждению. Это дурной поступок.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Помимо прямого восприятия источниками достоверного познания считаются также (1) вывод на основе достоверного суждения и (3) правдивое свидетельство заслуживающих доверия лиц (например, вы никогда не были на Луне, но можете получить знание о составе лунного грунта)).
> Вот к примеру Фома Аквинский на основе логических суждений делает вывод о необходимости существования Бога-творца.
> А Нагарджуна на основе очень сходных суждений делает вывод о Его несуществовании.
> И возникает естественный вопрос: если слон на кита налезет, кто кого сборет? )))))



А я могу сказать по другому. А что если назвать и кита и слона, лжецами? Получается что ни тот ни другой, не "сборет" не поборет?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Когда познана паратантра (то, что функционирует, что есть) - тогда то, чего не существует (парикальпита) познано как то, чего не существует. Познание паратантры - это результат буддийской йоги, а не результат  обыденного восприятия.


Так ведь, не возможно познать то, чего не существует. Можно признать враньё, враньём.

----------


## Олег Днепров

То, чего не существует, не возможно познать, потому что если бы его можно было бы познать, то оно было бы существующим, а не не существующим. А вы сказали что, возможно познать не существующее.

----------


## Нико

Жаль, что Фоме Аквинскому не довелось поспорить с Нагарджуной :Smilie:

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Они логически ошибочны. А доказать логическую невозможность Творца свободной личности (либо Творца, который предшествует всему, что не есть с логической необходимостью сам Творец) - как раз возможно. В рамках таких определений, *бытие Божие опровержимо*.


Да фигня это, Евгений. Они друг друга стоят, эти суждения.
Аквинат говорит: все в мире имеет причину. Значит должна быть и причина самой причинности, и это - Бог.
Нагарджуна говорит: все в мире имеет причину. Значит, первопричины не существует. Значит, единого Творца - нет.
Решить, кто из них прав на основе логики в принципе невозможно, потому что это граница логического мышления
Вы принимаете одну из точек зрения на основе своей веры, только и всего. Просто сами этого не замечаете.

Вы верующий человек. И судя по всему, еще и фанатик в придачу )))))

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Tong Po (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да фигня это, Евгений.
> Вы принимаете одну из точек зрения на основе своей веры, только и всего. Просто сами этого не замечаете.
> Вы верующий человек. И судя по всему, еще и фанатик в придачу )))))


Найдите ошибки в моих рассуждениях. 

Для того, чтоб что-то опровергнуть, нужна точка опоры. Сначала нужно точно определить предмет опровержения. Например: Творец, предшествующий всему, что не есть он сам. Такой Творец не то же самое, что истинность: по той причине, что понятие "Творец" и понятие "истинность" могут быть аналитически разделены, могут быть мыслимы одно без другого. Мыслима истинной такая ситуация, что Творца нет: значит, "Творец" одно, а "истинность" - другое. При этом, если ситуация творения истинна, если Творец действительно был до всего, что не есть он сам - категория истинности предшествует творению. Она нетварна. И она - не Творец. Значит, Творец не предшествует всему, чем не является: такой Творец логически невозможен. (Аналогично строится опровержение с опорой на категорию причинности.) Другое, более важное, опровержение отталкивается от категории свободы воли. Чем свобода выбора безусловно НЕ является? Нет никакой свободы, если решения полностью определяются какой-то внешней силой (закономерно либо случайно). Если представить ситуацию, когда содержание мотивов тотально определяется результатом выпадения шаров в лото или карт в пасьянсе, раскладываемом в соседней комнате - получится не человек, а неодушевлённый робот. У наделённого свободой выбора решение не сводится тотально к внешним факторам. Но что такое акт творения человека? Это момент тотального определения всего, что только есть в сфере его мотивов, Творцом. (Будь это сознательный Бог либо косная Материя, не важно.) Момент творения исключает свободу для твари. Когда же акт творения человека, со сферой его мотивов, заканчивается - никто человека уже не творит. Ничего нового в сущности человека, по сравнению с моментом его творения, не возникает. Значит, тварь остаётся неодушевлённым роботом. А если признавать какую-то свободу человеческих решений - это требует отрицания возможности творения свободной личности (опыт свободы решений может быть только безначальным). Так опровергается Творец свободной личности.

----------

Нико (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если вспомнить, что само значение слова "существует" возникает при условии контакта и не выходит за пределы контакта, то все споры о "существует"-"не существует" происходят в отклонении в крайности от срединного пути (всех трех поворотов известных поворотов, а так же предаврительного поворота наивысшей колесницы и завершающего поворота неколесниц)


Если вспомнить, что само значение слова "значение" возникает при условии контакта и не выходит за пределы контакта, то все вспоминания о "значениях" происходят в отклонении в крайности от срединного пути.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Аквинат говорит: все в мире имеет причину. Значит должна быть и причина самой причинности, и это - Бог. Нагарджуна говорит: все в мире имеет причину. Значит, первопричины не существует.


Категория причинности (как и категория истинности) с логической необходимостью вводит свою безначальность. Значит, первого звена самой причинности не существует: Нагарджуна прав. Что же касается Фомы Аквинского (благодаря которому на Западе ценят логичность, за что ему низкий поклон) - из причинности никак логически не следует необходимость первопричины. Бесконечный ряд причин и следствий, уходящий в прошлое, логически возможен.

Понятия "Творец" и "причинность" можно аналитически разделить. Причинность не является, с логической необходимостью, Творцом. Можно помыслить причинность и без Творца. А вот Творца вне причинности - нельзя. Причинность предшествует акту творения (поскольку Творец причина всего тварного). Проблема в том, что Творец сосуществует с чем-то кроме себя самого (причинность не Творец, как было только что аналитически доказано) до творения. 

А принято считать, что до Творения - есть только Творец. 
Такой Творец опровержим с опорой на категорию причинности.

В системе Нагарджуны нет таких проблем - в отличие от системы Фомы Аквинского. Они неравнозначны. Хотя Вы можете проигнорировать строго логический характер этих рассуждений, *продолжая слепо верить* в то, что все метафизики одинаково непротиворечивы. Так ведь в учебниках написано, а учебники никогда не врут.

И кто из нас фанатик?

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я что-то не понимаю: а что, у нас тут уже не понимают даже опровержения Бога-творца в буддизме? Это же противоречие принципу "все явления пусты и бессамостны", который, наряду с тремя другими, отличает буддиста от _небуддиста_, т.е. _тиртхика_. Как можно, отвергая этот принцип, считать себя буддистом? Или третий поворот -- это уже у нас, значится, не буддизм, а что-то иное "для личностей с высшими способностями"? И ведь принцип этот был придуман не в традиции кадам. Лама Цонкапа, как известно, собрал самые сливки из других традиций, особенно кагью и сакья (а также у него были и ньингмапинские учителя), и изложил их в форме, предложенной Атишей, но хорошо расширив это и снабдив обильными цитатами из первоисточников. Это надо отрицать?

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Найдите ошибки в моих рассуждениях. 
> 
> Для того, чтоб что-то опровергнуть, нужна точка опоры. Сначала нужно точно определить предмет опровержения. Например: Творец, предшествующий всему, что не есть он сам. Такой Творец не то же самое, что истинность: по той причине, что понятие "Творец" и понятие "истинность" могут быть аналитически разделены, могут быть мыслимы одно без другого.


Понятие "составное" и "разрушимое" тоже могут быть аналитически разделены, могут быть мыслимы одно без другого. И тем не менее, они "единосущи", описывают одну и ту же реальность. Так что это не аргумент даже с т.зр. силлогизмов буддийской логики.





> что такое акт творения человека? Это момент тотального определения всего, что только есть в сфере его мотивов


С чегой-то вдруг?
Если вы сами можете лишь создать жестко детерминированный механизм, это еще не значит, что такое же ограничение с необходимостью накладывается и на творца )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я что-то не понимаю: а что, у нас тут уже не понимают


Главное свойство аналитического ума - подвергать все сомнению. Так что если ты конкретно про меня, то отвечу: я был бы дрянным буддистом, если бы принимал за доказанное то, что в анализе можно подвергнуть сомнению.
Это касается любой догматики, и буддийской в том числе.

----------

Tong Po (30.05.2015), Дубинин (30.05.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если вспомнить, что само значение слова "значение" возникает при условии контакта и не выходит за пределы контакта, то все вспоминания о "значениях" происходят в отклонении в крайности от срединного пути.


Отнюдь. Значение возникает со звеном намарупа и является условием для шести опор

----------

Сергей Хос (30.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Главное свойство аналитического ума - подвергать все сомнению. Так что если ты конкретно про меня, то отвечу: я был бы дрянным буддистом, если бы принимал за доказанное то, что в анализе можно подвергнуть сомнению.
> Это касается любой догматики, и буддийской в том числе.


Я не конкретно про тебя, ты у нас уже вообще трансцедентный аватар).

----------

Сергей Хос (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Понятие "составное" и "разрушимое" тоже могут быть аналитически разделены, могут быть мыслимы одно без другого. И тем не менее, они "единосущи", описывают одну и ту же реальность. Так что это не аргумент даже с т.зр. силлогизмов буддийской логики.


Могут быть мыслимы одно без другого. Но даже житейский опыт склоняет к тому, чтоб их объединить. К тому же, чтоб объединить истинность или причинность с Творцом, не склоняет ничто. Творец (в отличие от составности или разрушимости) ненаблюдаем. В отличие от категории истинности, логически не необходим. Творец лишняя сущность в рассуждениях.




> С чегой-то вдруг?
> Если вы сами можете лишь создать жестко детерминированный механизм, это еще не значит, что такое же ограничение с необходимостью накладывается и на творца )))


Акт творения (по определению) это 100% детерминация твари Творцом: 100% определённость сферы мотивации человека извне. А теперь представьте, что 100% Вашей мотивации детерминирована извне (Ваши решения формируются по результатам выпадания шаров лото в соседней комнате). Нет никакой свободы в момент акта творения: когда Творец творит, свободы нет. А завершив акт творения, Творец уже не творит: некому сотворить ещё что-либо. 

Вот и получается, что мёртвая машина, биоробот (не Творец) должна потом сама творить свою свободу.
Вы готовы поверить в такую возможность?

Или какая-то спепень свободы безначальна - или нет свободы вообще.
Дхармата - она безначальна, да.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Категория причинности (как и категория истинности) с логической необходимостью вводит свою безначальность. Значит, первого звена самой причинности не существует: Нагарджуна прав.


Нет, не значит. Напротив, сама идея "безначальной причинности" отрицает причинность как таковую, подменяя ее внелогической категорией "безначальное". С точки зрения логики мыслить "безначальное" ни чем не лучше, чем мыслить Первопричину.
Заметьте: я не утверждаю, что одно утверждение истинно, а другое - ложно. Говорю лишь о том, что принятие одного и "опровержение" другого основано исключительно на вере.
Просто вы верующий буддист, а я - нет))))




> Бесконечный ряд причин и следствий, уходящий в прошлое, логически возможен.


Это ваша вера.

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Tong Po (30.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> Главное свойство аналитического ума - подвергать все сомнению.


Главное свойство аналитического ума - "мои мысли - мои скакуны".

----------

Сергей Хос (30.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Акт творения (по определению) это 100% детерминация твари Творцом


Вздор.
Нет такого определения, и это ни из чего не следует.

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Tong Po (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Нет, не значит. Напротив, сама идея "безначальной причинности" отрицает причинность как таковую, подменяя ее внелогической категорией "безначальное". С точки зрения логики мыслить "безначальное" ни чем не лучше, чем мыслить Первопричину.
> Заметьте: я не утверждаю, что одно утверждение истинно, а другое - ложно. Говорю лишь о том, что принятие одного и "опровержение" другого основано исключительно на вере.


"Составность" и "разрушимость" можно аналитически разделить. Они и разделяются, на уровне понятий. Но что изменится для буддийской картины мира, если "состовность" и "разрушимость" одинаково безначальны, если оба этих аспекта сосуществуют друг с другом безначально? Ни-че-го. О том и речь, что безначальная сансара - сплошь непостоянство да конструкты. 

Совсем другое дело, такое определение Творца, кроме которого до творения нет ничего. И тут оказывается, что наряду с Творцом (аналитически) до творения уже имелась истинность, причинность. Это является опровержением такого определения Творца.




> Просто вы верующий буддист, а я - нет))))


Просто Вам нравится верить, что Вы разумно рассуждающий философ, а вокруг одни фанатики и верщики.




> Это ваша вера.


Моя вера в безначальность дхарматы завязана на веру в какую-то степень человеческой свободы. Да, если свобода не нужна - буддийская система тоже не потребуется.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вздор.
> Нет такого определения, и это ни из чего не следует.


А что, свобода человека предшествует акту его творения? Человека ещё нет, а свобода человеческих  решений уже существует? Определение свободы исключает полное определение извне. Акт творения, по определению, является полным определением извне: всё то, что в твари есть, творится исключительно Творцом, а не тварью. Свобода, по определению, исключается актом творения человека Творцом.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Напротив, сама идея "безначальной причинности" отрицает причинность как таковую, подменяя ее внелогической категорией "безначальное".


Не подменяет и не отрицает.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (30.05.2015), Нико (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Нет, не значит. Напротив, сама идея "безначальной причинности" отрицает причинность как таковую, подменяя ее внелогической категорией "безначальное". С точки зрения логики мыслить "безначальное" ни чем не лучше, чем мыслить Первопричину.
> Заметьте: я не утверждаю, что одно утверждение истинно, а другое - ложно. Говорю лишь о том, что принятие одного и "опровержение" другого основано исключительно на вере.
> Просто вы верующий буддист, а я - нет))))
> 
> Это ваша вера.



А разве Нагарджуна не утверждал что он познал, что утверждение не буддистов  что Бог-Творец существует, является враньём? Разве он не подкреплял это своё утверждение что он это познал, логическими рассуждениями и выводами? Пояснение. Это утверждение Нагарджуны существует только в моём вопросе. Это его, Нагарджуны, утверждение существует только в моём предположении. 
А любое предположение это не утверждение. Моё предположение это не утверждение.
Неужели, Нагарджуна только высказал логические рассуждения и выводы? А как же познание? Ведь если существо существует, то, разве всеведущий будда, не может познать что это существо, существует? Не буддисты  утверждают что Бог-Творец это существо, которое существует, и которое создало всех живых существ. 
 Если Нагарджуна был буддой, то, разве это не означает что он мог познать, и познал, что вот,  не буддисты говорят что существует личность, Бог-Творец,  а на самом деле этой личности, Бога-Творца,  не существует, и, что никогда не было такого, что какая-то личность создала всё что существует, разве Нагарджуна всё это не познал? 
Если Нагарджуна именно познал всё это,  то, это не познание не существующего, а познание того, что чьи-то слова это враньё.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Не подменяет и не отрицает.



Познать бесконечность, или бесконечность в сторону прошлого, которую можно назвать "без начальность", это ведь не возможно даже для всеведущего будды? Но, познать что не существует некоей личности, которая существует по  утверждению не буддистов, но не по утверждению будды, и  которую не буддисты называют Богом-Творцом, это-то, для будды возможно? Разве это нельзя использовать при буддийских рассуждениях и выводах? 

И, опять-таки, это не является познанием не существующего.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Познать бесконечность, или бесконечность в сторону прошлого, которую можно назвать "без начальность", это ведь не возможно даже для всеведущего будды?


_Безначальность_ не означает, что бесконечно познавали бесконечность.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Главное свойство аналитического ума - подвергать все сомнению. Так что если ты конкретно про меня, то отвечу: я был бы дрянным буддистом, если бы принимал за доказанное то, что в анализе можно подвергнуть сомнению.
> Это касается любой догматики, и буддийской в том числе.


Ну так и усомнитесь в популярной ерунде, что пишется в учебниках. Религиозные системы *различаются* по связности, по их внутренней непротиворечивости. Среди систем, признающих какую-то степень свободы в решениях человека, буддизм наиболее логичен.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Это согласно тусованию по шиваитским и буддийским общинам с неосмысленной начиткой тестов в Интернет. Ясный свет это сущность осознанности вообще, как таковой, это не трансцендентный аспект Шивы - ясный свет нужно *полностью* осознать и освоить. В буддизме Махаяны нет ничего принципиально непознаваемого, трансцендентного. Буддизм не шиваизм (абсолютное пусто и пустота пуста).


А я ничего такого, что Вы мне приписываете и не утверждал. Ни Вы, ни я, ни Фил не взаимодействуем с ЯС. Вот, когда достигнем аннутара самъяк самбодхи, тогда будем напрямую знать о ЯС (недискурсивно). А пока -Вы уж признайте это- только на основании авторитетного свидетельства.

----------


## Tong Po

> Будда видел. Принципиально непознаваемых, трансцендентных вещей в буддизме нет вообще.


Вы Будда? Нет? Тогда о чём речь? Вы верите в то, что Будда видел. Это и есть религия.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Главное свойство аналитического ума - подвергать все сомнению. Так что если ты конкретно про меня, то отвечу: я был бы дрянным буддистом, если бы принимал за доказанное то, что в анализе можно подвергнуть сомнению.
> Это касается любой догматики, и буддийской в том числе.


Так что же Вы не подвергаете сомнению абсурдную трактовку пустоты от самобытия, как относящейся сугубо к относительному уровню? Вера не позволяет?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы Будда? Нет? Тогда о чём речь? Вы верите в то, что Будда видел. Это и есть религия.


А в чём проблема? Да, буддизм - религия. Внутренне непротиворечивая и признающая свободу.

----------


## Tong Po

> А в чём проблема? Да, буддизм - религия. Внутренне непротиворечивая и признающая свободу.


Ни в чём. Я просто констатировал факт. А Вы начали оспаривать. А теперь согласились. На мой взгляд, проблема, как и в любой иной религии в фанатизме некоторых.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вы Будда? Нет? Тогда о чём речь? Вы верите в то, что Будда видел. Это и есть религия.


Есть разница, если в учении сам будда сказал что он видел, и, если создатель учения не сказал что он, видел, ни разу не сказал. А то, может быть кто-нибудь скажет что вот, упая, или что-нибудь подобное. 
Зачем верить? Можно обсуждать, выглядит или не выглядит то или иное учение безумно. Я вот, задаю такой вопрос, чем учение йогачары о том, что всё есть один ум, отличается от учений о Боге-Творце? Тем, что в буддийском учении йогачары сказано, что ум не является Богом-Творцом? Так ведь, сказать  и не доказать, не объяснить, это  одно, а объяснить и доказать это другое.

----------


## Олег Днепров

В предыдущем моём сообщении я имел в виду, конечно учение адвайты о Боге-Творце. В Христианстве, не считается что Бог это все те люди которых он создал. А  в адвайте считается.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ни в чём. Я просто констатировал факт. А Вы начали оспаривать. А теперь согласились. На мой взгляд, проблема, как и в любой иной религии в фанатизме некоторых.


Проблема в том, что трансцендентный аспект Шивы - предмет Вашей веры - по определению трансцендентного, опыту недоступен. Даже опыту Будды. Только сам Шива способен познать себя, по ту сторону от феноменов. И этот совершенный Шива недоступен. Нет Пути к высшему совершенству.

Если же всё есть Шива, то омрачение это тоже Шива. Пока есть омрачение хоть у кого-то, оно принадлежит Шиве (больше некому), которому все сопричастны, и омрачение распространяется на всех. Нет Будды - нет того, кто показал бы Путь. Нет Пути к высшему совершенству.

Когда Шива одновременно трансцендентен и имманентен, дважды нет Пути: и по причине недоступности трансцендентонго аспекта Шивы опыту, и по причине его - имманентного омрачённым - омрачённости.

Одно дело признать самоомрачённым Будду (получится живое существо, которому нужно практиковать) - другое дело признать самоомрачённым Шиву (которому практиковать не нужно, как считается вопреки всякий логике).

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> В предыдущем моём сообщении я имел в виду, конечно учение адвайты о Боге-Творце. В Христианстве, не считается что Бог это все те люди которых он создал. А  в адвайте считается.


И омрачаться, кроме Бога, тогда больше некому. Тотальность омрачённости означает отсутствие Пути:  отсутствие опыта Пробуждения и того, кто мог бы ему научить.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я вот, задаю такой вопрос, чем учение йогачары о том, что всё есть один ум, отличается от учений о Боге-Творце? Тем, что в буддийском учении йогачары сказано, что ум не является Богом-Творцом? Так ведь, сказать  и не доказать, не объяснить, это  одно, а объяснить и доказать это другое.


Тем, что алая-виджняна индивидуальна. Бог же один на всех.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> А в чём проблема? Да, буддизм - религия. Внутренне непротиворечивая и признающая свободу.


Сказать и не доказать, не объяснить, это одно, а сказать и доказать, объяснить, это другое. Чем учение йогачары о том что всё есть один ум, отличается от учения адвайты, в котором сказано что всё есть один Бог-Творец, и что все люди которых он создал, это он сам, Бог-Творец?  

Почему же, в буддизме нет внутренних противоречий?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Тем, что алая-виджняна индивидуальна. Бог же один на всех.


Ну так, в йогачаре же сказано, что всё и все это один ум. И что всё не двойственно. А по вашим словам получается что существует какая-то двойственность?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Жду бурного всплеска *веры* в то, что всё есть Шива, но омрачённость к Шиве никакого отношения не имеет. Долой логику - Ом Шива-Шакти Хум.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну так, в йогачаре же сказано, что всё и все это один ум. И что всё не двойственно. А по вашим словам получается что существует какая-то двойственность?


Сколько можно трактовать двойственность как множество потоков опыта, если двойственность в буддизме это абхидхармическое конструирование двоицы сознания объекта и объекта? Сколько можно трактовать один ум как универсальный Абсолют, когда алая-виджняна определяется в буддизме индивидуальной?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Жду бурного всплеска *веры* в то, что всё есть Шива, но омрачённость к Шиве никакого отношения не имеет. Долой логику - Ом Шива-Шакти Хум.


Так ведь, разве ваши слова не противоречат учению йогачары? Ведь, вы имели в виду что вот, существует индивидуальное  сознание и существует то, что не является этим сознанием? Если вы имели в виду это, то это и есть двойственность.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Сколько можно трактовать двойственность как множество потоков опыта, если двойственность в буддизме это абхидхармическое конструирование двойки сознания объекта и объекта? Сколько можно трактовать один ум как универсальный Абсолют, когда алая-виджняна сразу определяется индивидуальной?


Я вас прошу, объясните, что такое не двойственность по учению йогачары.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я вас прошу, объясните, что такое не двойственность по учению йогачары.


Сознание объекта и его объект, две дхармы, отвечающие за акт познания. "Сознание вкуса" и "вкус" - и т.д. Двойственность относится к сфере санскрита. Прямое знание - к сфере асанскрита.

Если точнее, двойственное видение - результат работы парного конструкта. Двойственное видение, обманчивое (как удавшийся фокус для зрителей) это парикальпита, картина чего-то несуществующего. Сам же процесс конструирования, причинно-заивисимая работа дхарм (процесс постановки фокуса) это паратантра, которую видят мудрые.

Двойственность это увлечённость работой конструкта, парных дхарм - увлечённость возникающими в результате обманчивыми видимостями. Если постигается сам механизм, можно в этих парах дхарм тоже напрямую созерцать ясный свет. Не как результат их фокусной работы (не как парикальпиту), а как присущее им качество ясности. Паратантра, в сущности своей, паринишпанна. Паратантра - это тоже дхармата (то, что есть).

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так ведь, разве ваши слова не противоречат учению йогачары? Ведь, вы имели в виду что вот, существует индивидуальное  сознание и существует то, что не является этим сознанием? Если вы имели в виду это, то это и есть двойственность.


Двойственность - это результат функционирования обусловленного познания. Абхидхармической двойки дхармы-субъекта и дхармы-объекта. Двойственное видение - это обманчивые образы, которые рождаются работой двойки санскрита дхарм (удачный фокус для зрителей: когда зрители обмануты увиденным). Того, что видится, на самом деле нет (мир самосущих вещей голая кажимость). На самом деле, есть причинно-зависимое происхождение (зависимая природа, паратантра), которую видят мудрые. Есть процесс шоу, процесс выполнения фокуса. Того же, что показывает фокус, если увлечься и ему поверить - ничего самосущего, реального со своей стороны, отдельно от прочего - нет.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Множество Будд - это не двойственность. Обманутость фокусом, производимым парой санскрита дхарм в акте мирского познания - вот что такое двойственность. Когда нечто видится как "объект", а нечто как "субъект" в акте познания: реальным со своей стороны, отдельным от другого. Когда возникает иллюзия самосущего (мира самостоятельных физических объектов, например). Будды не обладают реальностью со своей стороны, отдельно от всего другого: есть *отношение* между Буддами и словами о них, можно о Буддах осмысленно говорить. Они не самосущи. Поэтому, они и могут помогать всем нам (не изолированы от людей).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Свобода, по определению, исключается актом творения человека Творцом.


Свобода воли - это всего лишь способность выносить суждение о мотивах своих поступков и выбирать одно из возможных действий опираясь лишь на акт саморефлексии (самоосознавание). Почему эта функция исключается актом творения человека Творцом? что за вздор?

----------

Aion (30.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я имел в виду, что я предполагал, что написанное в книгах о буддизме, и в журналах,  что Цонкапа создал свою школу Гелуг на основе текста Ламрим Ченмо, я имел в виду что я предполагал что это, написанное о Цонкапе, о Гелуг, это правда. Теперь, из ваших слов я узнал, что вы утверждаете, что оказывается это было враньё. Я читал об этом в книгах по буддизму, в журналах.


Прошу прощения, мне действительно встретилось в Википедии утверждение, что Ламримы является центральным учением Гелуг, однако, 1) здесь имеется в виду не только Ламрим Ченмо, а группа текстов, восходящая к «Светочу на пути к Пробуждению» Атиши 2) даже если принять, что эти тексты являются центральным учением школы Гелуг, я не считаю верным утверждение, что Цонкапа _создал свою школу на основе_ этих текстов, так как на мой взгляд, _в основе_ школы буддизма должны быть непосредственно слова Будды (сутры и тантры), а не комментарии на них.

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Денис Евгеньев (30.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Прошу прощения, мне действительно встретилось в Википедии утверждение, что Ламримы является центральным учением Гелуг, однако, 1) здесь имеется в виду не только Ламрим Ченмо, а группа текстов, восходящая к «Светочу на пути к Пробуждению» Атиши 2) даже если принять, что эти тексты являются центральным учением школы Гелуг, я не считаю верным утверждение, что Цонкапа _создал свою школу на основе_ этих текстов, так как на мой взгляд, _в основе_ школы буддизма должны быть непосредственно слова Будды (сутры и тантры), а не комментарии на них.


А мадъхьямака тогда что такое? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Свобода воли - это всего лишь способность выносить суждение о мотивах своих поступков и выбирать одно из возможных действия опираясь лишь на акт саморефлексии (самоосознавание). Почему эта функция исключается актом творения человека Творцом? что за вздор?


Потому что нет свободы, если все решения тотально предопределены внешним фактором (таким, как работа машины лото, например) и от человека в принятии решений вообще ничего не зависит. Акт творения - это момент тотального предопределения всего, что только в человеке есть, внешним фактором (Творцом). Акт творения исключает свободу человека по определению. Ну а когда творение заканчивается, то человека больше никто не творит. Получившийся биоробот должен сам сотворить свою свободу, но робот - не Творец.

----------

Нико (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Помимо прямого восприятия источниками достоверного познания считаются также (1) вывод на основе достоверного суждения


Так что же Вы не подвергаете сомнению абсурдную трактовку пустоты от самобытия, как относящейся сугубо к относительному уровню? Вера не позволяет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Акт творения - это момент тотального предопределения всего, что только в человеке есть, внешним фактором (Творцом). Акт творения исключает свободу человека по определению.


Ну почему же? свобода как возможность осознанного выбора может быть функцией сотворенного существа. Не вижу тут никакого логического запрета и никакой предопределенности.

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так что же Вы не подвергаете сомнению абсурдную трактовку пустоты от самобытия, как относящейся сугубо к относительному уровню? Вера не позволяет?


Извините, Евгений, но содержание поста, на который указывает данная ссылка, видится мне как бессмысленный набор слов, вовсе ни о чем.
Вероятно, я туповат, и гореть мне за это в аду ))))

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну почему же? свобода как возможность осознанного выбора может быть функцией сотворенного существа. Не вижу тут никакого логического запрета и никакой предопределенности.


А как из постоянного может что-то сотворяться, я вот никак не пойму? Где функции?

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А мадъхьямака тогда что такое?


А что, в основе мадхьямики лежат комментарии? А мне казалось, что сутры Праждняпарамиты.

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как из постоянного может что-то сотворяться, я вот никак не пойму? Где функции?


А как неизменная Дхармакая может быть основой динамического мыслительного процесс и вообще разворачивания временнОго бытия?
В природе ума нечему меняться, она "просто-ясность-и-осознавание", а мысли порождает разные.

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Да фигня это, Евгений. Они друг друга стоят, эти суждения.
> Аквинат говорит: все в мире имеет причину. Значит должна быть и причина самой причинности, и это - Бог.
> Нагарджуна говорит: все в мире имеет причину. Значит, первопричины не существует. Значит, единого Творца - нет.
> Решить, кто из них прав на основе логики в принципе невозможно, потому что это граница логического мышления
> Вы принимаете одну из точек зрения на основе своей веры, только и всего. Просто сами этого не замечаете.
> 
> Вы верующий человек. И судя по всему, еще и фанатик в придачу )))))


Нет, нет и нет.
Нагарджуна в отличие от Фомы не делал безосновательных утверждений.
Сергей, я честно говоря, фигею дорогая редакция, как Вы их приравняли!

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну почему же? свобода как возможность осознанного выбора может быть функцией сотворенного существа. Не вижу тут никакого логического запрета и никакой предопределенности.


Свобода как выбор, строго говоря, не отличает человека от лото. Свободный акт всегда творческий. Но пусть свобода реализуется хотя бы в осознании. Такой элемент свободы - сущность осознания (отличие человека от компьютера) - есть обязательно, если считать человека свободным. Но всё, что ни есть в человеке, тотально, в момент его творения творится - а не осознаётся им свободно. *Акт творения есть акт тотального определения человека внешним фактором: Творцом.* В момент творения - тотального определения Творцом - свободы человека нет по определению. Когда же акт творения завершился, человека уже не творят. В следующий после творения момент биоробот должен сам сотворить свою свободу. Предложив поверить в акт творения всего, чем только человек является, Творцом - предлагают поверить и в творение роботом своей свободы (в следующий после акта творения человека момент).

Я не готов поверить в то, что робот может сотворить свою свободу.

Если хоть какая-то степень свободы человеческих решений существует (хотя бы свобода творческих вариантов осознания) - *свобода может быть только безначальной и нетварной*. Признав какую-то степень свободы человеческих решений, и не находя возможным отказаться от логичности рассуждений, приходится признать и безначальность опыта. Этому, в частности, учит буддизм. Но никак не христианство.

И так далее.

----------


## Нико

> А что, в основе мадхьямики лежат комментарии? А мне казалось, что сутры Праждняпарамиты.


Это да, как основной источник, но основателем был Арья Нагарджуна, который истолковал воззрение Будды второго поворота. Иначе же можно сказать, что сутры праджняпарамиты -- это второй поворот учения Будды, а не школа.

Точно так же основателем гелуг был лама Цонкапа, но учения его основаны на сутрах и тантрах, а не не комментариях.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А как неизменная Дхармакая может быть основой динамического мыслительного процесс и вообще разворачивания временнОго бытия?
> В природе ума нечему меняться, она "просто-ясность-и-осознавание", а мысли порождает разные.


Не стоит сравнивать Дхармакаю с атманом, она вечна, но непостоянна, ибо творит Самбхогакаю и Нирманакаю. Она вечна, но не статична, в обличие от Боженьки.)

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это да, как основной источник, но основателем был Арья Нагарджуна, который истолковал воззрение Будды второго поворота.


Есть такая гипотеза, что под руководством настоятеля Нагарджуны эти сутры и составлялись  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Сергей Хос, а у Вас мало того что атман, так он еще и свободой воли обладает!
Вы троллингом что ли решили подзаняться?  :Smilie:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А как неизменная Дхармакая может быть основой динамического мыслительного процесс и вообще разворачивания временнОго бытия?
> В природе ума нечему меняться, она "просто-ясность-и-осознавание", а мысли порождает разные.


Потому что лхундруб - это не паралич.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Сергей Хос, а у Вас мало того что атман, так он еще и свободой воли обладает!
> Вы троллингом что ли решили подзаняться?


Какая-то степень свободы (малая) есть обязательно. Не всё сводится к механике конструктов. Абсолютная свобода воли отрицается (потому что обусловленность скандх самскар и сознания), но малая степень свободы утверждается. На стадии созревания кармического плода поток причинно-обусловленных дхарм вариабелен.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Проблема в том, что трансцендентный аспект Шивы - предмет Вашей веры - по определению "трансцендентного", опыту недоступен. Даже опыту Будды. Только сам Шива способен познать себя: если же всё есть такой Шива, то и омрачаться больше некому. Пока есть омрачение, оно принадлежит именно Шиве, а значит всем, и совершенный Будда невозможен.


Вы уверены, что ничего не употребляете? Вы точно уверены?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не стоит сравнивать Дхармакаю с атманом, она вечна, но непостоянна


Не право веруеши! сказано же бо: "неизменная Дхармакая".
Как неизменное может быть непостоянным? )))




> Она вечна, но не статична, в обличие от Боженьки.)


Ты никогда на была сильна в богословии, дорогая. ))))
Впрочем, это обычное дело: теисты несут о буддизме такой же вздор, как и буддисты о теистах.

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что лхундруб - это не паралич.


Так же и Творец, по мысли христианского богословия, не статичен, хоть и неизменен.
Почему дхармакае можно, а ему нельзя?
Такнечесно ))))

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Есть такая гипотеза, что под руководством настоятеля Нагарджуны эти сутры и составлялись


Опровергнуто данными радиоуглеродного анализа древнейшего манускрипта Праджняпарамиты. Нагарджуна систематизировал уже существовавшую традицию.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> так он еще и свободой воли обладает!
> Вы троллингом что ли решили подзаняться?


Почему троллингом? Евгений тоже признает свободную волю, насколько я понимаю. ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опровергнуто данными радиоуглеродного анализа древнейшего манускрипта Праджняпарамиты. Он систематизипровал уже существовавшую традицию.


и какой оказался век?

----------


## Нико

> Не право веруеши! сказано же бо: "неизменная Дхармакая".
> Как неизменное может быть непостоянным? )))
> 
> Ты никогда на была сильна в богословии, дорогая. ))))
> Впрочем, это обычное дело: теисты несут о буддизме такой же вздор, как и буддисты о теистах.


Ну так докажи. Дхармакая нескончаема, но не постоянна. Иначе бы не получилось ничего из Дхармакаи). А если ты тут будешь про Боженьку, забанят за "пропаганду небуддийских"...)

Более того, и "свободной воли" бы не получилось.Все были бы роботами, это точно сказано.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так же и Творец, по мысли христианского богословия, не статичен, хоть и неизменен.
> Почему дхармакае можно, а ему нельзя?
> Такнечесно ))))


Это можно. Сотворить свободного человека - вот что невозможно.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> и какой оказался век?


Первый нашей эры.

----------

Сергей Хос (30.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это можно. Сотворить свободного человека - вот что невозможно.


Можно ли сотворить существо, которому _кажется_, что оно свободно?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну так докажи. Дхармакая нескончаема, но не постоянна. Иначе бы не получилось ничего из Дхармакаи).


Как неизменное может быть непостоянным? )))





> А если ты тут будешь про Боженьку, забанят за "пропаганду небуддийских"...)


А за что банить?
Я ведь и не утверждаю существования Творца и не призываю в него верить. Меня лично этот вопрос совершенно не заботит: есть ли Бог, нет ли - это ничего не меняет в моей практике.
Я всего лишь говорю, что буддийские "доказательства" невозможности творения логически несостоятельны. Буддисты отказывают Богу в наличии качеств, которые они  в отношении своих сосбвенных "абсолютных сущностей" признают. И думают, будто на этом основании что-то "опровергли". Смешно, право.

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Сознание объекта и его объект, две дхармы, отвечающие за акт познания. "Сознание вкуса" и "вкус" - и т.д. Двойственность относится к сфере санскрита. Прямое знание - к сфере асанскрита.
> 
> Если точнее, двойственное видение - результат работы парного конструкта. Двойственное видение, обманчивое (как удавшийся фокус для зрителей) это парикальпита, картина чего-то несуществующего. Сам же процесс конструирования, причинно-заивисимая работа дхарм (процесс постановки фокуса) это паратантра, которую видят мудрые.
> 
> Двойственность это увлечённость работой конструкта, парных дхарм - увлечённость возникающими в результате обманчивыми видимостями. Если постигается сам механизм, можно в этих парах дхарм тоже напрямую созерцать ясный свет. Не как результат их фокусной работы (не как парикальпиту), а как присущее им качество ясности. Паратантра, в сущности своей, паринишпанна. Паратантра - это тоже дхармата (то, что есть).



Вот и получается что вы противоречиво сами же себя и опровергли. Считать, что существует учение йогачары по смыслу отличающееся от учения не буддиской адвайты в которой утверждается что существует Бог-Творец,  это ошибка,  это получается по учению йогачары. 
По учению йогачары получается, что, считать что учение йогачары отличается от не буддийской адвайты это ошибка. Я не имею в виду что, то что я сказал, сказано в йогачаре. То, что я сказал, это мой вывод. Я имел в виду что учение йогачары, противоречит буддийскому учению о не существовании Бога-Творца.  
 Я знаю что последователи йогачары утверждают что учение йогачары отличается по смыслу, от учения не буддийской  адвайты о Боге-Творце. Я считаю что, не отличается, если иметь в виду то учение не буддийской адвайты, в котором сказано что все люди которых сотворил Бог, это сам Бог, и что вообще всё что сотворил Бог, это сам Бог.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Можно ли сотворить существо, которому _кажется_, что оно свободно?


Да.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вот и получается что вы противоречиво сами же себя и опровергли. Считать, что существует учение йогачары по смыслу отличающееся от учения не буддиской адвайты в которой утверждается что существует Бог-Творец,  это ошибка,  это получается по учению йогачары. 
> По учению йогачары получается, что, считать что учение йогачары отличается от не буддийской адвайты это ошибка. Я не имею в виду что, то что я сказал, сказано в йогачаре. То, что я сказал, это мой вывод. Я имел в виду что учение йогачары, противоречит буддийскому учению о не существовании Бога-Творца.  
>  Я знаю что последователи йогачары утверждают что учение йогачары отличается по смыслу, от учения не буддийской  адвайты о Боге-Творце. Я считаю что, не отличается, если иметь в виду то учение не буддийской адвайты, в котором сказано что все люди которых сотворил Бог, это сам Бог, и что вообще всё что сотворил Бог, это сам Бог.


Что за ахинея? Комментировать бессвязицу не буду.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что за ахинея? Комментировать бессвязицу не буду.


Ну наконец-то вы встретились со своим двойником.
Какое счастье!
Вот вам бы на двоих и побеседовать ))

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Neroli (30.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015), Кузьмич (31.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да.


Буддийская вера говорит о том, что есть другой вид свободы?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Множество Будд - это не двойственность. Обманутость фокусом, производимым парой санскрита дхарм в акте мирского познания - вот что такое двойственность. Когда нечто видится как "объект", а нечто как "субъект" в акте познания: реальным со своей стороны, отдельным от другого. Когда возникает иллюзия самосущего (мира самостоятельных физических объектов, например). Будды не обладают реальностью со своей стороны, отдельно от всего другого: есть *отношение* между Буддами и словами о них, можно о Буддах осмысленно говорить. Они не самосущи. Поэтому, они и могут помогать всем нам (не изолированы от людей).



Да ведь, по вашим же словам получается что, считать что существует будда и существуют люди которые не будды, это дурацкая обманутость, обманутость дурацким фокусом. Тогда, как вы тут можете не противоречиво  говорить что будды помогают не буддам? Вы сознательно и намеренно, придерживаетесь ошибочного воззрения? Если да, то чем ваша позиция лучше позиций не буддийских адвайтистов или шиваитов? В ваших словах содержится противоречие?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Что за ахинея? Комментировать бессвязицу не буду.


Ну прокомментируйте то моё сообщение которое ниже.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Что за ахинея? Комментировать бессвязицу не буду.


Вы сказали, но не доказали, не объяснили. А я говорил, что сказать и доказать, объяснить, это одно, а сказать и не доказать, не объяснить, это другое. То что вы назвали бессвязицей, получается не по моим рассуждениям а по учению йогачары. А я, лишь сказал об этом.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Как неизменное может быть непостоянным? )))
> 
> 
> А за что банить?
> Я ведь и не утверждаю существования Творца и не призываю в него верить. Меня лично этот вопрос совершенно не заботит: есть ли Бог, нет ли - это ничего не меняет в моей практике.
> Я всего лишь говорю, что буддийские "доказательства" невозможности творения логически несостоятельны. Буддисты отказывают Богу в наличии качеств, которые они  в отношении своих сосбвенных "абсолютных сущностей" признают. И думают, будто на этом основании что-то "опровергли".


И я, именно об этом и сказал.

----------


## Нико

> Буддисты отказывают Богу в наличии качеств, которые они  в отношении своих сосбвенных "абсолютных сущностей" признают. И думают, будто на этом основании что-то "опровергли". Смешно, право.


Смешно, конечно. Но мне фиолетовы "абсолютные сущности" у "буддистов". Я читаю почти только Нагарджуну в этом отношении.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Смешно, конечно. Но мне фиолетовы "абсолютные сущности" у "буддистов". Я читаю почти только Нагарджуну в этом отношении.


Тут видишь какое дело: буддийская ниришваравада разрабатывалась для полемики с богословием довольно примитивного уровня. Современные взгляды теистов совершенно иные и против них эта аргументация уже не работает. Но буддисты в своем самодовольстве этого просто не замечают.

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Тут видишь какое дело: буддийская ниришваравада разрабатывалась для полемики с богословием довольно примитивного уровня. Современные взгляды теистов совершенно иные и против них эта аргументация уже не работает. Но буддисты в своем самодовольстве этого просто не замечают.


Далай-лама почему-то придерживается иного мнения. Но кому интересно его мнение?

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Почему троллингом? Евгений тоже признает свободную волю, насколько я понимаю. ))))


Свобода воли кого? Относительной личности?
Евгений то подкорректировался в этом плане.

----------


## Aion

> Свобода воли кого? Относительной личности?


Так и свобода неабсолютна.

----------

Нико (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы уверены, что ничего не употребляете? Вы точно уверены?


БФ такой БФ. Предлагаю всем собравшимся почтить своим присутствием бурятский форум: http://forum.buddhismrevival.ru/

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> БФ такой БФ. Предлагаю всем собравшимся почтить своим присутствием бурятский форум: http://forum.buddhismrevival.ru/


Ух ты! целый форум, чтобы ругать БФ!

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Извините, Евгений, но содержание поста, на который указывает данная ссылка, видится мне как бессмысленный набор слов, вовсе ни о чем. Вероятно, я туповат, и гореть мне за это в аду ))))


Вы относите 18 видов само-пустоты сугубо к относительному уровню. Они в Вашем жентонг не абсолютны.
Как можно ограничить само-пустоту *необусловленного* (асанскрита) исключительно относительным уровнем?

Я так вывихнуть мозг не могу.

Пустота неотделима от того, что ей пусто.
Объясните, как *необусловленное* может пребывать только на относительном уровне?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы относите 18 видов само-пустоты сугубо к относительному уровню. Они в Вашем жентонг не абсолютны.
> Как можно ограничить само-пустоту *необусловленного* (асанскрита) исключительно относительным уровнем?
> 
> Я так вывихнуть мозг не могу.
> 
> Пустота неотделима от того, что ей пусто.
> Объясните, как *необусловленное* может пребывать только на относительном уровне?


В Уттаратантре говорится (Шлока 155)

Элемент [природы будды, дхату] пуст от любых привнесенных (glo bur ) [загрязнений],
Признаков (mtsan nyid ), которыми можно было бы его определить.
Но от присущих ему (нераздельных с ним) признаков,
Каковыми являются несравненные [356] (высшие) дхармы, он не пуст.

А в Комментарии сказано:

Будучи совершенно чистой по своей природе, сущность татхагаты не имеет в себе каких-либо причин для возникновения клеш, которые следовало бы устранять. Она свободна от любых временных загрязнений, потому что такова ее природа. В нее нечего добавлять и из нее нечего изымать для ее очищения, поскольку по своей природе она нераздельна с дхармой полной чистоты. Поэтому сугатагарбха постигается как полностью отделенная и лишенная, [то есть] пустая от любых омрачений, которые были бы ей внутренне присущи. Но она не лишена и не отделена от непостижимых качеств состояния будды, превосходящих своим числом количество песчинок в Ганге. [От них] она не пуста.

Когда нечто отсутствует [357] в чем-то еще, говорится, что это [второе] пусто. *Но из этого мы должны сделать вывод, что оставшееся [пустым] существует как постоянное (rtag par yod ) и постигается подлинно как оно есть (yang dag pa ji ba bshin du shes ).*
Два Тела просветления существуют изначально, а омрачения устраняются двумя накоплениями (заслуг и мудрости), но они (Тела просветления с одной стороны и два накопления с другой) не соотносятся как порождающее и порождаемое, причина и плод. Если бы это было так, дхармакая и самбхогакая были бы обусловленными, а потому непостоянными феноменами, тогда как дхармакая неизменна ('pho 'gyur med ). В Мадхьямакааватаре сказано (Карика 11.18.):

Это умиротворенное Тело (Самбхогакая) подобно древу исполнения желаний,
И подобно исполняющей желания драгоценности оно непостижимо уму.
Пребывая в мире до тех пор, пока не обретут осовбождение все живые существа,
Оно будет проявляться вне измышлений (концептуальных умопостроений).

Лонгченпа. Семньи нгельсо

----------

Aion (30.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> В Уттаратантре говорится (Шлока 155)
> 
> Элемент [природы будды, дхату] пуст от любых привнесенных (glo bur ) [загрязнений],
> Признаков (mtsan nyid ), которыми можно было бы его определить.
> Но от присущих ему (нераздельных с ним) признаков,
> Каковыми являются несравненные [356] (высшие) дхармы, он не пуст.
> 
> А в Комментарии сказано:
> 
> ...


В Уттаратантра-шастре говорится, что взгляды, признающие наличие самости - у имеющих сильные привязанности. Вы объясните, как эту самую Сугатагарбху (которая асанскрита) Вы ограничиваете сугубо относительным уровнем. Вы ведь ограничиваете само-пустоту сугубо им. А Будда учил само-пустоте асанскрита. Пустота неотделима от того, что ей пусто: если само-пустота ограничена лишь относительным уровнем, значит то, что пусто само-пустотой, им ограничено. Значит, Сугатагарбха у Вас ограничена сугубо относительным уровнем, не выходя на абсолютный. Как это вообще возможно?

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев



----------


## Сергей Хос

> В Уттаратантра-шастре говорится, что взгляды, признающие наличие самости - у имеющих сильные привязанности.


А причем тут "признаю - не признаю"? Я ни о каком собственном признании вообще-то ничего не говорил.
Мы тут обсуждали категорию "Маха-атман" из Махапаринирвана-сутры, и я прослеживал, как это понимание преломляется в разных текстах, в частности, в Кунжед гьялпо и в комментариях учителей. И рассуждал о том, как можно было бы это понимать исходя из анализа текста, только и всего.
И указал на то, что если о чем-то утвердительно говорится как о *личном, вечном, самотождественном и сознающем, то это - Атман*.
Ведь для вас Атман *как объект отрицания* характеризуется именно такими качествами? ну и вот: вы его отрицаете, а есть аутентичные тексты, где именно это утверждается. Это должно означать, что в них утверждается тот самый атман, который вы отрицаете.
То же и с самосущим: если нечто существует на основе лишь себя, это самосущее. Вы говорите, что его нет, а оно, по словам многих аутентичных текстов, есть.
Вот и все, о чем я толкую. А что я сам "признаю" - это мне и в голову не придет с вами обсуждать ))))




> Вы объясните, как эту самую Сугатагарбху (которая асанскрита) Вы ограничиваете сугубо относительным уровнем.


Честно, не понимаю, из каких моих слов вы это вывели.
И вообще даже не понимаю, о чем это.
Для меня, знаете ли, я уже говорил, ваши ментальные конструкты совершенно несъедобны, уж простите старика за прямоту ))))

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015), Vladiimir (30.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> А причем тут "признаю - не признаю"? Я ни о каком собственном признании вообще-то ничего не говорил.
> Мы тут обсуждали категорию "Маха-атман" из Махапаринирвана-сутры, и я прослеживал, как это понимание преломляется в разных текстах, в частности, в Кунжед гьялпо и в комментариях учителей. И рассуждал о том, как можно было бы это понимать исходя из анализа текста, только и всего.
> И указал на то, что если о чем-то утвердительно говорится как о *личном, вечном, самотождественном и сознающем, то это - Атман*.
> Ведь для вас Атман *как объект отрицания* характеризуется именно такими качествами? ну и вот: вы его отрицаете, а есть аутентичные тексты, где именно это утверждается. Это должно означать, что в них утверждается тот самый атман, который вы отрицаете.
> Вот и все, о чем я толкую. А что я сам "признаю" - это мне и в голову не придет с вами обсуждать ))))
> 
> Честно, не понимаю, из каких моих слов вы это вывели.
> И вообще даже не понимаю, о чем это.
> Для меня, знаете ли, я уже говорил, ваши ментальные конструкты совершенно несъедобны, уж простите старика за прямоту ))))


И в самом деле, зачем же отрицать то, чего нет и никогда не было? Получается что он, сначала выдумывает что существует то, чего не существует и никогда не существовало, а потом зачем-то сам же это и отрицает? 
 Выдумать что существует то, чего на самом деле нет и никогда не было, сказать что оно существует, это враньё. Получается что аналитическая медитация мадхъямаки, призывает сначала врать а потом объяснять самому себе что, соврал, что враньё это враньё?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Получается что аналитическая медитация мадхъямаки, призывает сначала врать а потом объяснять самому себе что, соврал, что враньё это враньё?


Это уже обсуждалось когда говорили о Трех поворотах ))))
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post705435

Аналитическая медитация мадхъямаки строится на сутрах праджняпарамиты, которые относятся к Среднему повороту.
Это не ложь, а "искусный метод" ))))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А причем тут "признаю - не признаю"? Я ни о каком собственном признании вообще-то ничего не говорил.


Признаёте 18 видов пустоты от самобытия на *абсолютном* уровне? 
Так держать. Это и есть настоящий жентонг Ньингма и Кагью.




> И указал на то, что если о чем-то утвердительно говорится как о *личном, вечном, самотождественном и сознающем, то это - Атман*.Ведь для вас Атман *как объект отрицания* характеризуется именно такими качествами?


Нет. Заглавный постинг потрудитесь прочитать. Хотя бы первые два предложения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С чего Вы взяли? Нет.


А как вы определяете Атман в качестве объекта отрицания?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Честно, не понимаю, из каких моих слов вы это вывели.
> И вообще даже не понимаю, о чем это.
> Для меня, знаете ли, я уже говорил, ваши ментальные конструкты совершенно несъедобны, уж простите старика за прямоту ))))


Это созревший кармический плод отказа от Дхармы. В этой жизни до Вас будет с большим трудом доходить всё, что связано с Дхармой - а сразу после смерти (если не прибегнуть к практикам очищения) переродитесь в Авичи. Другие читатели темы прекрасно всё понимают.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А как вы определяете Атман в качестве объекта отрицания?


Отрицаемый атман - это реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм).

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Это уже обсуждалось когда говорили о Трех поворотах ))))
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post705435
> 
> Аналитическая медитация мадхъямаки строится на сутрах праджняпарамиты, которые относятся к Среднему повороту.
> Это не ложь, а "искусный метод" ))))


А зачем намеренно говорить самому себе не правду? Зачем намеренно говорить самому себе то, что не является правдой? Ведь именно в этом заключается метод аналитической медитации мадхъямаки? Что такое эта медитация если не ложь самому себе?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это созревший кармический плод отказа от Дхармы.


Евгений, мне кажется, вы о себе слишком высокого мнения.
Не думаю, что непонимание вашего графоманского бреда может иметь хоть какой-нибудь результат, кроме недопущения в голову лишних тараканов ))))

----------

Neroli (30.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015), Кузьмич (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Евгений, мне кажется, вы о себе слишком высокого мнения.
> Не думаю, что непонимание вашего графоманского бреда может иметь хоть какой-нибудь результат, кроме недопущения в голову лишних тараканов ))))


Конечно, не думаете. Вы живой пример того, как работает закон кармы: Вы эмпирическое подтверждение для скептиков. Читатели темы (не совершавшие тягчайшего деяния) *прекрасно понимают*, о чём идёт речь. В упор не понимаете только Вы, несмотря на высокий интеллект. Пример кармического плода: объяснить происходящее житейскими причинами трудно. (Это ещё можно очистить. С кем не бывает на Пути падений.)

----------


## Фил

> Евгений, мне кажется, вы о себе слишком высокого мнения.
> Не думаю, что непонимание вашего графоманского бреда может иметь хоть какой-нибудь результат, кроме недопущения в голову лишних тараканов ))))


А мне все понятно, что Евгений пишет.

----------

Алексей А (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Отрицаемый атман - это реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм).


Реальное со своей стороны = самосущее (имеющее в качестве причины лишь себя)
Подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов = изначальная природа ума, которая может существовать помимо порождаемых ею иллюзорных видимостей (как зеркало без отражений).
И то и другое признается (были приведены соответствующие ссылки и цитаты).
И что?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Пустота от самобытия всеми уже признана на *абсолютном* уровне жентонг (как у Третьего Кармапы), да? 
Беседу можно завершать?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А мне все понятно, что Евгений пишет.


Ну, Фил, именно так люд и объединяются в (церкви) готры ))
Очень многим, например, понятно, что пишет протопоп Аваакум.
Короче, факт вашего принимания характеризует только вас лично, но никак не истину.

Вы, кстати, когда-то писали, что не понимаете, что такое понимание.
Уже поняли? это большой прогресс ))))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Реальное со своей стороны = самосущее (имеющее в качестве причины лишь себя)
> Подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов = изначальная природа ума, которая может существовать помимо порождаемых ею иллюзорных видимостей (как зеркало без отражений).
> И то и другое признается (были приведены соответствующие ссылки и цитаты).
> И что?


То, что Вы в упор не поняли цитаты из Лонгченпы, Мипам Ринпоче, Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула. Хотя другие их поняли, да. "Подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов = изначальная природа ума, которая может существовать помимо порождаемых ею иллюзорных видимостей (как зеркало без отражений)" логически исключается  пустотой необусловленного от самобытия, пустотой абсолютного от самобытия, пустотой пустоты от самобытия. В жентонг Ньингма и Кагью эти аспекты пустоты от самобытия - на *абсолютном* уровне.

То, что можно обойтись без отражений (санскрита дхарм) сансары - не значит, что отражений нирваны (асанскрита дхарм) не будет. Всеведение Будды - тоже опыт (дхарма). Учите триады Дзогчен. Цел, ролпа и данг: два варианта их проявлений.

----------


## Neroli

Вот у меня застряла эта фраза в голове (кажется Гарчен Ринпоче)

"Сансара начинается с вместерожденного неведения, которое суть природа будды - не осознающая себя."

Не могу понять как так вышло. Это как теория Большого Взырыва - из ничего фигакс - кукуся.
А вот концепция Творца сюда удачно вписывается. Бог сотворил человека по своему образу и подобию, но напустил туману. Божественная природа, которую надо бы осознать))

Пугайте меня теперь баном. 
А лучше Авичи))

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Кузьмич (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вот у меня застряла эта фраза в голове (кажется Гарчен Ринпоче)
> 
> "Сансара начинается с вместерожденного неведения, которое суть природа будды - не осознающая себя."
> 
> Не могу понять как так вышло. Это как теория Большого Взырыва - из ничего фигакс - кукуся.
> А вот концепция Творца сюда удачно вписывается. Бог сотворил человека по своему образу и подобию, но напустил туману. Божественная природа, которую надо бы осознать))
> 
> Пугайте меня теперь баном. 
> А лучше Авичи))


Каждый ведь Будда с абсолютной точки зрения. Но человек это спящий Будда. Природа Будды в человеке самоомрачается. Здесь нет проблем: ведь получается обычный человек. А вот когда в кашмирском шиваизме речь заходит о самоомрачении Шивы, который должен быть совершенным, как Пробуждённый - это хорошо для любителей веры и нелюбителей логики.

Самоомрачение - безначальный процесс.
Творец логически не требуется (а свободу акт творения, по определению, исключает). Ну и зачем эта концепция?

----------


## Нико

> Ну, Фил, именно так люд и объединяются в (церкви) готры ))
> Очень многим, например, понятно, что пишет протопоп Аваакум.
> Короче, факт вашего принимания характеризует только вас лично, но никак не истину.
> 
> Вы, кстати, когда-то писали, что не понимаете, что такое понимание.
> Уже поняли? это большой прогресс ))))


Хос, я понимаю твой ёрнический язык, ведь именно так и спорили в Наланде. И даже мудры казали. :EEK!: ) А ещё так спорил Ленин.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (31.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Каждый ведь Будда с абсолютной точки зрения. Но человек это спящий Будда. Природа Будды в человеке самоомрачается. Здесь нет проблем: ведь получается обычный человек.


Так самоомрачается или омрачена изначально?





> Творец логически не требуется (а свободу акт творения, по определению, исключает). Ну и зачем эта концепция?


А самоомрачение вам кажется логичным?

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (30.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

А мне вот интересно, если те не буддисты про кого буддисты говорят что они  считают  верёвку змеёй, имеют такое знание,  "змея это не верёвка а  змея", и это их знание по мнению будды направлено на верёвку, на не змею, то в таком случае чем знание будды что, то что они считают змеёй это не   змея а верёвка, чем это знание будды отличается от знания тех не буддистов? Я понимаю, что они считают змеёй то, что будда считает верёвкой и не змеёй. 
 Я имею в виду, что и то и другое это знание. Знание оно и есть знание. Я, это имею в виду внутри предположения  а не внутри утверждения.
 Если существо не знает, то оно знает что оно, не знает, я имею в виду, знает что не имеет знания. Например, существа знают что они не знают что будет завтра, с ними и с другими людьми.  Если  существо знает, то оно знает что оно знает, я имею в виду, знает что имеет знание. Например, если больно, существо знает, что оно знает что ему больно.
 Так почему же знание будды считается не ошибкой а знание тех существ считается ошибкой? Или, они  не знают а врут? Я, в этом вопросе, имею в виду что, не имеют того знания которое по мнению будды является ошибкой и не правдой, а по их мнению, по мнению не буддистов, оно  является  правдой и не ошибкой, и вот после этого я там поставил знак вопроса. Я имею в виду вопрос,"Или, они не знают а врут?". 

 Если они не знают а врут,  то зачем же говорить что они ошибочно считают, верёвку змеёй? Ведь если они врут, значит они не считают. А врут.
Почему  сказано что они считают, верёвку змеёй? А если они знают что змея это змея, а будда знает что, то не змея а верёвка, то это значит что они, не будда а они, знают что у них есть знание. А если так, то почему же их знание считается ошибочным в`идением?  Истина она и есть истина.
Именно это я и имел в виду, когда говорил о том что мираж реален. В буддизме же, сказано о какой-то иллюзии. Так что же такое вообще, эта иллюзия о которой сказано в буддизме? Ведь любой мираж реален. Фокус  Копперфильда реален.  
 В тхераваде считается что, принимать верёвку за змею, это не является не истиной а является истиной, но, на относительном уровне. При этом в тхераваде же считается, что, считать верёвку не змеёй а верёвкой, это истина, но, на абсолютном уровне. Это значит  что тхеравада сама себе противоречит. Как ни крути, а верёвка не может быть и змеёй и не змеёй а верёвкой. А в тхераваде утверждается что это возможно, и что именно так и есть, и что именно так существующее и существует.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так самоомрачается или омрачена изначально?
> А самоомрачение вам кажется логичным?


Самоомрачение - безначальный процесс. Первого момента во времени не существует (акта творения омрачённого - нет). Если ставить своей целью совершенство, самоомрачение логично. Логично, что от безначального самоомрачения каждый идёт к предельному совершенству Пробуждения. А вот когда всё начинается с предельного совершенства Бога, который вдруг внезапно самоомрачился, играючи (кашмирский шиваизм) либо зачем-то положил начало несовершенству твари (креационизм) - это странно. Похоже на то, что цель всего и вся - несовершенство. В буддизме наоборот. Всё начинается с несовершенства, а заканчивается совершенством.

Так же, это единственный логичный способ примирить свободу и необратимость достигаемого совершенства. В безначальном прошлом уже  реализована свобода омрачаться без конца. Когда-нибудь в будущем реализуется свобода окончательно, бесповоротно Пробудиться. 

Вот видите, как совершенна Дхарма Будды.
Она не от мира людей, с человеческими заблуждениями.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Каждый ведь Будда с абсолютной точки зрения. Но человек это спящий Будда. Природа Будды в человеке самоомрачается. Здесь нет проблем: ведь получается обычный человек. А вот когда в кашмирском шиваизме речь заходит о самоомрачении Шивы, который должен быть совершенным, как Пробуждённый - это хорошо для любителей веры и нелюбителей логики.


Так что же тогда получается, что те, кто стремятся к тому чтобы стать буддой, просто дураки, потому что если они станут буддой, то обнаружат что они как были страдающими существами, так ими и остались? А вы говорите, абсолютный уровень. Ведь то о чём я сказал, получается если считать учение об абсолютном уровне правдой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Логично, что от безначального самоомрачения каждый идёт к предельному совершенству Пробуждения. А вот когда всё начинается с предельного совершенства Бога, который вдруг внезапно самоомрачился,


А почему изначально присущая природа будды вдруг безначально самоомрачилась? чем это логичнее? просто вам хочется именно так верить, вот вы и усматриваете в этом логику.
А так-то - безначальное существование в неведении ни чем не логичнее изначального творца.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Neroli (30.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы эмпирическое подтверждение


А для меня вы - "эмпирическое подтверждение" того, как человек принимает свою веру за логику.
Вы просто религиозный фанатик, дорогой друг )))
И ваши поповские страшилки - лишнее тому подтверждение.

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Neroli

Самоомраченность без причины признак дурачины))
Поправьте меня если что, но неведение вроде как клеша, а клеши имеют причины. А если неведение вместерожденое, то причину оно в самой природе Будды берет что ли? Вообще швах((

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А почему изначально присущая природа будды вдруг безначально самоомрачилась? чем это логичнее? просто вам хочется именно так верить, вот вы и усматриваете в этом логику. А так-то - безначальное существование в неведении ни чем не логичнее изначального творца.


А почему сингулярность у материалистов разродилась Большим Взрывом? Просто данность. Конечно же, буддизм система веры - а именно веры в какую-то степень свободы человека. Внутренне непротиворечивая система. Если же верить и в свободу человека, и в его творение Творцом, будут противоречия. В этом разница. Есть и другие непротиворечивые веры: в безначальное движение косной материи; в Творца, не наделившего людей свободой; в самоомрачённого страдающего Бога, кроме которого ничего больше нет. Вопрос личного выбора.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Самоомраченность без причины признак дурачины))
> Поправьте меня если что, но неведение вроде как клеша, а клеши имеют причины. А если неведение вместерожденое, то причину оно в самой природе Будды берет что ли? Вообще швах((


Признак дурачины: к счастью, не окончательной. 
Природа Будды не самосуща: она действительно скрыта в клешах. Об этом есть в Татхагатагарбха-Сутре. Да и тантризм...

----------


## Neroli

> Природа Будды не самосуща: она действительно скрыта в клешах. Об этом есть в Татхагатагарбха-Сутре. Да и тантризм...


"Скрыта", но при этом не самосуща? Клеши - ее причины выходит?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А для меня вы - "эмпирическое подтверждение" того, как человек принимает свою веру за логику.
> Вы просто религиозный фанатик, дорогой друг )))
> И ваши поповские страшилки - лишнее тому подтверждение.


Продолжайте, продолжайте. Другие-то *прекрасно понимают*, что к чему. Всё сказано предельно внятно: не доходит лишь до Вас. Результат тягчайшего проступка - который не каждому дано совершить. Вы уж постарались, да. Всё, что связано с буддийской философией, в этой жизни будет с огромным трудом до Вас доходить. Любой же человек, не совершавший отказа от Дхармы, просто любопытствующий - без затруднений поймёт, о чём речь. Вы - живое доказательство реальности закона кармы. *Живая страшилка для скептиков*, да.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> "Скрыта", но при этом не самосуща? Клеши - ее причины выходит?


Есть разница между кармической причиной и Основой. У каждой кармической причины есть своя причина, и так бесконечно в прошлое. Если же брать здесь-и-сейчас, то в дхармах есть пустая ясность: Основа. Клеши тоже имеют Основу, в них тоже скрыта природа Будды. Есть даже способ применить это для практики. (Вы точно знаете все эти вещи!)

----------


## Neroli

> Есть разница между кармической причиной и основой.


Чего чего?
Клеши основа природы будды или природа будды основа клеш?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если же верить и в свободу человека, и в его творение Творцом, будут противоречия.


Да ну бросьте, не больше там противоречий, чем в буддизме, а ровно столько же. Любые постулаты касательно онтологии всегда базируются на мыслительных предпосылках, принимаемых без доказательств, что в буддизме, что в христианстве.
Это просто свойство человеческого мышления, самой логики.
А вот добавлять к этому еще и чисто поповскую аргументацию про ады и прочее - это действительно, как вы изволили выразиться, "признак дурачины".

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Neroli (30.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015), Кузьмич (31.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Хос Сергей, неосторожно, незаметно для сознанья, поражён был искаженьем: нахождением Атмана.
Исподволь зараза тлела, все за шутки принимали нездоровое влеченье к обсолюто-обожанью.
Вкоре язва разрослася, он не мог понять простого, лишь угрюмо огрызался- бедствия не понимая.
Выводы просты очень: бойтесь умничать отдельно, в нужные места ходите, не дружите с кем попало!
И быть может, вас минует- скорбные юдоли ада, сбережёт вас от напасти- том Цонкапы под подушкой.

----------

Pema Sonam (31.05.2015), Алексей А (31.05.2015), Денис Евгеньев (31.05.2015), Кузьмич (31.05.2015), Мяснов (30.05.2015), Сергей Хос (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос Сергей, неосторожно, незаметно для сознанья, поражён был искаженьем.


на себя посмотри )))))

----------

Дубинин (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

Да любая вера это враньё. Любая вера, как явление. А противоречие веры заключается в том, что верующее существо называет правдой существование того, что не было им познано, не было им узнано, и, это, то существование чего  верующее существо называет правдой, оно само же и придумало. Может быть, придумало по наводке другого существа.  Правдой может быть лишь то, что познано.

----------

Фил (30.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> на себя посмотри )))))


вопрос

----------


## Фил

> Да ну бросьте, не больше там противоречий, чем в буддизме, а ровно столько же. Любые постулаты касательно онтологии всегда базируются на мыслительных предпосылках, принимаемых без доказательств, что в буддизме, что в христианстве.
> Это просто свойство человеческого мышления, самой логики.
> А вот добавлять к этому еще и чисто поповскую аргументацию про ады и прочее - это действительно, как вы изволили выразиться, "признак дурачины".


И зачем он нужен этот онтологический онанизм?

----------


## Фил

Ведь действительно, все разговоры "за онтологию" не несут в себе ровным счетом ничего, кроме самоудовлетворения  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

То ли дело разговоры о кукусе.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (30.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ведь действительно, все разговоры "за онтологию" не несут в себе ровным счетом ничего, кроме самоудовлетворения


зачем тогда вы в них участвуете?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Чтоб не терялась нить беседы: 

"С точки зрения самосущего, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил. 
О Господин, хвала Тебе, бессамостному!" - Арья Нагарджуна.

"Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д., тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное." - Третий Кармапа (цитируемый Джамгон Конгтрулом).

"(Дзогпа Ченпо), опираясь на изначально чистую и обнажённую коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия и никогда не прекращается, понимает её (коренную осознанность) и все происходящие из неё феномены как свободные от крайностей, подобно пространству" - Лонгченпа. 

"Сугата проясняет сущность сугатагарбхи через учение о пустотности, и он проясняет природу сугатагарбхи через учение о таких совершенных качествах, как силы и т.д., как изначально присущих ей. Эти двое (т.е. сущность и природа) должны быть непротиворечиво объединены. Однако, не достигая уверенности в глубочайшем ключевом моменте нераздельности двух истин, некоторые рассматривают сугатагарбху как нечто постоянное и непустое от своей сущности, тогда как другие, цепляясь за одну лишь пустотность, не могут обосновать изначальное обладание нераздельными качествами изначального осознавания и занимают крайнюю позицию нигилистического воззрения." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Сущность разъяснения Сугатагарбхи".

"Можно (ошибочно) предположить, что слова условного постулата – «абсолютное не пусто само по себе» – отрицают его пустотность и поддерживают несостоятельный взгляд (...) что абсолютное является обособленным, постоянным и неизменным. Но, в таком случае, нет даже частичного понимания этой великой философской системы." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Львиный рык утверждения жентонг".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То ли дело разговоры о кукусе.


Вот у меня такое впечатление, что разговоры о кукусе - признак ментальной импотенции, когда даже самоудовлетворяться не тянет уже ))))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Случилось страшное! 
Матери всех Будд и Бодхисаттв - Праджняпарамиты кровь пролил!

----------


## Фил

> зачем тогда вы в них участвуете?


Я? Не участвую.
Вы - постоянно съезжаете.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> То ли дело разговоры о кукусе.


Вот о ней то вы и говорите.

----------


## Фил

> Вот у меня такое впечатление, что разговоры о кукусе - признак ментальной импотенции, когда даже самоудовлетворяться не тянет уже ))))


Значит насчёт онанизма - согласны!

----------


## Neroli

> Значит насчёт онанизма - согласны!


Онанизм - это монолог. А у нас тут оргия. 
Самоудовлетворился сам - самоудовлетвори другого.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Кузьмич (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (30.05.2015), Фил (30.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кствти, любопытная у Мипама критика рангтонга (на гелуг направленная, насколько я понимаю)

В нашей традиции пустотность объекта и изначальное осознавание субъекта являются абсолютными. {371} В истинном смысле (yang dag pa’i don) эти два являются отсутствием различия двух истин проявления и пустотности, и поэтому абсолютное Пространство явлений (дхармадхату) не является безусловной пустотностью (полного отрицания). Оно не пусто от нераздельных тел будды (dbyer med pa’i sku) и изначальных осознаваний, а также оно пребывает как изначальная и спонтанная свабхавакая (ngo bo nyid kyi sku). Ваше же абсолютное - безусловная пустотность полного отрицания - оказывается чем-то невещественным (dngos med), отдельным от условных проявлений, которое никогда не было наделено даже частицей тела будды или изначального осознавания. Отделенное от него относительное существует, но оно бесполезно [для понимания] пустотности, поскольку отдельные [проявления и пустотность] никак не могут быть соединены.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Neroli (30.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Причем здесь гелуг?
Это критика направленная на идиотизм.
прасангики если и отрицают, то только отрицание.

----------

Алексей А (31.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015), Нико (30.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Причем здесь гелуг?
> Это критика направленная на идиотизм.
> прасангики если и отрицают, то только отрицание.


Прасангики утверджают отрицание [самобытия]. Больше даже не знаю, что сказать).

----------

Алексей А (31.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прасангики утверджают отрицание [самобытия]. Больше даже не знаю, что сказать).


В нашей традиции ... абсолютное Пространство явлений (дхармадхату) не является безусловной пустотностью (полного отрицания).
...
Ваше же абсолютное - безусловная пустотность полного отрицания - оказывается чем-то невещественным (dngos med), отдельным от условных проявлений, которое никогда не было наделено даже частицей тела будды или изначального осознавания.
???

----------

Aion (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ведь действительно, все разговоры "за онтологию" не несут в себе ровным счетом ничего, кроме самоудовлетворения


То-то у вас с Евгением такая любовь ))))

----------


## Нико

> В нашей традиции ... абсолютное Пространство явлений (дхармадхату) не является безусловной пустотностью (полного отрицания).
> ...
> Ваше же абсолютное - безусловная пустотность полного отрицания - оказывается чем-то невещественным (dngos med), отдельным от условных проявлений, которое никогда не было наделено даже частицей тела будды или изначального осознавания.
> ???


Это чтобы на всякий случай что-нибудь сказать?)

----------

Сергей Хос (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д., тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное." - Третий Кармапа (цитируемый Джамгон Конгтрулом).


Мы же утверждаем, что *основа пустотности – это абсолютное, которое пусто от относительного*.
...
...абсолютное, выдерживающее анализ на истинную установленность, это не что-то, нуждающееся в анализе, поскольку оно уже было обосновано логическим рассуждением, которое устанавливает абсолютное, и поскольку *пустота от истинно установленного относится к объяснению того, что [абсолютное] пусто от относительного*. Подобно тому, как вы говорите, что хотя в неистинном нет истинно установленного, однако восприятие отсутствия истинного никогда не следует отрицать, также [и мы утверждаем], что хотя и пусто от явлений, которые выдерживают абсолютный анализ, *восприятие самого этого абсолютного истинно устанавливается как непустое от собственной сущности (rang gi ngo bo) и не является тем, что опровергается.*
...
...*абсолютный объект, пустой от относительного, и субъектное изначальное осознавание, а также абсолютные дхармы, которые видятся изначальным осознаванием, не отрицаются и не отбрасываются*. Если все объективное (dmigs pa) всегда принимается как отрицаемое и отбрасываемое, то все явления во всем своем многообразии и как есть (ji lta ba dang ji snyed pa) становятся объектами отрицания для логики и пути, что приводит к уничтожающей (нигилистической) пустотности

Мипам Ринпоче
Львиный рык утверждения пустотности другого

Ну и так далее

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Neroli (31.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Наши бабуины- самые просветлённые,  потому-что описывают путь к просветлению не оставляя тёмных пятен, а в вашем стаде- пятнышко атманское- на просветлении- поэтому наши светлее. (мозг- главная задача которого всеми силами копить и экономить энергию и стимулировать гормонами правильное поведение- ведущее к не тратам-получениям-экономиям, и рождённый как адаптация к противоположному (тратам и пр..), родил идею- что нирвана- это хорошо. Отсюда если что-то отрицать-то полной экономии нет-беда, если утверждать- тоже плохо. Даёшь чистую реализацию странной идеи- зависнуть в экономии!)

----------

Мяснов (31.05.2015), Нико (31.05.2015), Паня (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (31.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Точно так же основателем гелуг был лама Цонкапа, но учения его основаны на сутрах и тантрах, а не не комментариях.


Вот и я говорю, что на сутрах и тантрах, а не на ламримах.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Neroli (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015), Нико (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В нашей традиции ... абсолютное Пространство явлений (дхармадхату) не является безусловной пустотностью (полного отрицания).
> ...
> Ваше же абсолютное - безусловная пустотность полного отрицания - оказывается чем-то невещественным (dngos med), отдельным от условных проявлений, которое никогда не было наделено даже частицей тела будды или изначального осознавания.
> ???


Хос, "ваше"-"наше" так и будем говорить за окрошкой? Я бы постеснялась.

----------


## Нико

> Наши бабуины- самые просветлённые,  потому-что описывают путь к просветлению не оставляя тёмных пятен, а в вашем стаде- пятнышко атманское- на просветлении- поэтому наши светлее. (мозг- главная задача которого всеми силами копить и экономить энергию и стимулировать гормонами правильное поведение- ведущее к не тратам-получениям-экономиям, и рождённый как адаптация к противоположному (тратам и пр..), родил идею- что нирвана- это хорошо. Отсюда если что-то отрицать-то полной экономии нет-беда, если утверждать- тоже плохо. Даёшь чистую реализацию странной идеи- зависнуть в экономии!)


Как же хорошо, что есть Дубинин!)

----------

Pema Sonam (31.05.2015), Дубинин (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (31.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Не стоит сравнивать Дхармакаю с атманом, она вечна, но непостоянна, ибо творит Самбхогакаю и Нирманакаю. Она вечна, но не статична, в обличие от Боженьки.)


Вы только что прямым текстом сказали определение Шивы-Шатки. То есть, по сути боженьки. Вы уж определитесь - гелуг Вы или шайва.  :Wink:  

З.Ы. Германн (Евгений) свой вечный бред о том, чего не знаете (трансцендентный Шива, ибо он имманентен по теориям шайвов). И вообще не комментируйте сей пост.

----------

Neroli (31.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вот и я говорю, что на сутрах и тантрах, а не на ламримах.


Вы сказали учения Цонкапы основаны. Но ведь Ламрим Ченмо это и есть учение Цонкапы.  Вы сказали что его учение основано на том-то и на том-то. Но ведь, Ламрим Ченмо это и есть его учение. Итак, почему же он, это своё учение создал в виде учения одной шоклы, школы Гелуг, а не в виде учений двух школ, школы первого и воторого томов Ламрима, это одна школа, и школы третьего, четвёртого и пятого томов Ламрима, это другая школа, почему Цонкапа этого не сделал?
Почему он создал своё учение, о котором я сказал, учение Ламрим Ченмо, в виде учения одной школы, школы Гелуг?
Вы может быть скажете что учение Ламрима это не учение а комментарии. А разве комментарии не являются учением? К тому же, неужели все остальные книги написанные Цонкапой являются не комментариями? Неужели они являются  чем-то новым, чего до Цонкапы не было и что Цонкапа первый в истории буддизма высказал в виде своего нового учения? 
Итак, какое учение Цонкапы не является комментарием?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, "ваше"-"наше" так и будем говорить за окрошкой? Я бы постеснялась.


Причем тут я? Это Мипам говорит, с него и спрос. )))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но ведь Ламрим Ченмо это и есть учение Цонкапы.  Вы сказали что его учение основано на том-то и на том-то. Но ведь, Ламрим Ченмо это и есть его учение.


Учения Цонкапы основаны на сутрах Праждняпарамиты. Ламрим —это часть учения Цонкапы и он тоже основан на сутрах Праждняпарамиты.



> Итак, почему же он, это своё учение создал в виде учения одной шоклы, школы Гелуг, а не в виде учений двух школ, школы первого и воторого томов Ламрима, это одна школа, и школы третьего, четвёртого и пятого томов Ламрима, это другая школа, почему Цонкапа этого не сделал?
> Почему он создал своё учение, о котором я сказал, учение Ламрим Ченмо, в виде учения одной школы, школы Гелуг?


Потому что в сутрах Праждняпарамиты объясняется одно воззрение, поэтому Цонкапа создал на его основе одну школу, а не две и не более.



> Вы может быть скажете что учение Ламрима это не учение а комментарии. А разве комментарии не являются учением? К тому же, неужели все остальные книги написанные Цонкапой являются не комментариями? Неужели они являются  чем-то новым, чего до Цонкапы не было и что Цонкапа первый в истории буддизма высказал в виде своего нового учения?


Комментарии относятся к учению, но _в основе_ буддийской школы должны лежать слова Будды, то есть сутры и тантры, а не комментарии к ним. Комментарии могут входить в учение школы, но они не могут, на мой взгляд, составлять _основу_ учения этой школы.



> Итак, какое учение Цонкапы не является комментарием?


Помимо Ламрима Цонкапа также составил множество садхан, восхвалений и т.д., но они так же не являются основой учения школы Гелуг.

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015), Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ведь действительно, все разговоры "за онтологию" не несут в себе ровным счетом ничего, кроме самоудовлетворения


В любом мышлении всегда имеются мыслительные предпосылки и разговоры "за онтологию", а также размышления о ней, - один из способов их в себе осознать.
Кроме того, на онтологических представлениях во многом строится то, что в буддизме называют "практикой": понимание собственных онтологических установок - это, по сути, "установление воззрения", первый шаг.
Но для кого-то такие разговоры действительно могут быть простым ментальным рукоблудием. Если лично для вас это так, лучше вам конечно в них не участвовать.
Только поостереглись бы вы делать выводы о других на основе лишь своих особенностей.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Neroli (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015), Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Учения Цонкапы основаны на сутрах Праждняпарамиты. Ламрим —это часть учения Цонкапы и он тоже основан на сутрах Праждняпарамиты.
> 
> Потому что в сутрах Праждняпарамиты объясняется одно воззрение, поэтому Цонкапа создал на его основе одну школу, а не две и не более.
> 
> Комментарии относятся к учению, но _в основе_ буддийской школы должны лежать слова Будды, то есть сутры и тантры, а не комментарии к ним. Комментарии могут входить в учение школы, но они не могут, на мой взгляд, составлять _основу_ учения этой школы.
> 
> Помимо Ламрима Цонкапа также составил множество садхан, восхвалений и т.д., но они так же не являются основой учения школы Гелуг.


Вот и скажите, если учения второго поворота и третьего поворота не противоречат друг другу, то почему же те кто создали эти учения, не создали их в виде одного поворота, второго, а создали их в виде двух поворотов, второго и третьего?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот и скажите, если учения второго поворота и третьего поворота не противоречат друг другу, то почему же те кто создали эти учения, не создали их в виде одного поворота, второго, а создали их в виде двух поворотов, второго и третьего?


Это подобно тому, как есть специфика образовательного процесс в дет. саду, в ср. щколе и в университете. Многое из того, о чем говорится на уровне детского сада с т.зр. школьной программы может казаться ложью или по крайней мере недомолвками.
Примерно так это объясняется в Лотосовой сутре и других сутрах Третьего поворота. И там же говорится, что на самом деле существует лишь Единая колесница (Экаяна), так же как воспитательный процесс по сути един, поскольку имеет единую цель.

----------

Neroli (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Это подобно тому, как есть специфика образовательного процесс в дет. саду, в ср. щколе и в университете. Многое из того, о чем говорится на уровне детского сада с т.зр. школьной программы может казаться ложью или по крайней мере недомолвками.
> Примерно так это объясняется в Лотосовой сутре и других сутрах Третьего поворота. И там же говорится, что на самом деле существует лишь Единая колесница (Экаяна), так же как воспитательный процесс по сути един, поскольку имеет единую цель.



Короче говоря. Было враньё? Если было, то почему не скажете так, в особой школе детей обучают с помощью вранья? Почему вы не говорите так?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот и скажите, если учения второго поворота и третьего поворота не противоречат друг другу, то почему же те кто создали эти учения, не создали их в виде одного поворота, второго, а создали их в виде двух поворотов, второго и третьего?


Если два учения не противоречат друг другу — это не значит, что они идентичны. Учения Второго и Третьего Поворотов объясняют разные воззрения, поэтому они были даны за два поворота колеса Дхармы, а не за один.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Neroli (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Это подобно тому, как есть специфика образовательного процесс в дет. саду, в ср. щколе и в университете. Многое из того, о чем говорится на уровне детского сада с т.зр. школьной программы может казаться ложью или по крайней мере недомолвками.


А почему вы говорите "может казаться"? Вы хотите сказать что лжи там не было?
Если всё-таки была, то, это проблема детей, если для их спасения необходимо враньё, не так ли? Но, может быть, и у учителей есть какие-нибудь проблемы. Ведь они готовы врать. Может быть врать ради того чтобы принести пользу не себе а другим, может быть. Но тем не менее, готовы врать. То что я сказал, это было предположение, это были предположения.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Если два учения не противоречат друг другу — это не значит, что они идентичны. Учения Второго и Третьего Поворотов объясняют разные воззрения, поэтому они были даны за два поворота колеса Дхармы, а не за один.


Про учения которые противоречат друг другу, обычно и говорят что они разные. А про учение которое состоит из нескольких уровней, начала, середины и конца, говорят что это одно учение. Почему же второй поворот и третий поворот, не были сделаны в виде одного учения?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Учения Второго и Третьего Поворотов объясняют разные воззрения, .


Разные воззрения на одно и то же? Это и есть противоречия.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да любая вера это враньё. Любая вера, как явление. А противоречие веры заключается в том, что верующее существо называет правдой существование того, что не было им познано, не было им узнано, и, это, то существование чего  верующее существо называет правдой, оно само же и придумало. Может быть, придумало по наводке другого существа.  Правдой может быть лишь то, что познано.


Браться познать всё подряд - не хватит жизни. Приходится доверять другим, познавшим больше. И выбирать, кому верить, по внутренней непротиворечивости их утверждений. Буддизм связан с верой в какую-то степень свободы человека, при полном сохранении логичности. Но даже если чья-то вера в этом нелогична, главное чтоб человек хороший был. Лучше быть хорошим шиваитом или христианином, симпатизируя Далай-Ламе, чем дурным буддистом, отказавшимся от Дхармы. Хорошее перерождение получится в любом случае - а там и до Пробуждения,  благодаря связи с Далай-Ламой, недалеко.

----------

Нико (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Разные воззрения на одно и то же? Это и есть противоречия.


В том, что касается пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, воззрение одно. Но Третий поворот подробно развивает тему ясности. Чтоб подойти к ней, нужно было развёрнуто учить о пустоте от самобытия. Но только её созерцания для полного Пробуждения недостаточно, должна быть освоена ясность. Чтоб учить о пустоте, Будда сначала объяснил работу дхарм. Все повороты об одном - о полном Пробуждении. В свёрнутом виде, учение каждого в каждом. (В Тхераваде есть Сутта про ясный свет, например.)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> В том, что касается пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, воззрение одно. Но Третий поворот подробно развивает тему ясности. Чтоб подойти к ней, нужно было столь же развёрнуто учить о пустоте от самобытия. Но только её созерцания для Пробуждения недостаточно, пустая ясность должна быть освоена.


А вот Сергей Хос говорит, что нет пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, по учению третьего поворота. Да и как атман может быть зависимым, страдают-то дхармы а атман никак не меняется, может быть только расширяется, но не зависимо ни от чего?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А вот Сергей Хос говорит, что нет пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, по учению третьего поворота. Да и как атман может быть зависимым, страдают-то дхармы а атман никак не меняется, может быть только расширяется, но не зависимо ни от чего?


Не слушайте иччхантиков.  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вот и скажите, если учения второго поворота и третьего поворота не противоречат друг другу, то почему же те кто создали эти учения, не создали их в виде одного поворота, второго, а создали их в виде двух поворотов, второго и третьего?


Выглядит похоже на то, как слушатели одной лекции - запомнив то, что актуально именно для них - разбрелись по миру, и записали конспекты потом. У одних в конспектах больше от начала лекции, у других от середины, у третьих от завершения.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы только что прямым текстом сказали определение Шивы-Шатки. То есть, по сути боженьки. Вы уж определитесь - гелуг Вы или шайва.  
> 
> З.Ы. Германн (Евгений) свой вечный бред о том, чего не знаете (трансцендентный Шива, ибо он имманентен по теориям шайвов). И вообще не комментируйте сей пост.


Конечно, Шива имманентен омрачённости - с абсолютной точки зрения некому больше омрачаться, так как всё есть Шива. Этот Бог омрачён и страдает. Буддисты в _такого_ Пробуждённого не верят. Когда природа будды самоомрачается, как Шива в Шакти, получается обычное страдающее существо.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Выглядит похоже на то, как слушатели одной лекции - запомнив то, что актуально именно для них - разбрелись по миру, и записали конспекты потом. У одних в конспектах больше от начала лекции, у других от середины, у третьих от завершения.


Выглядит так, как будто в буддизме есть внутренние противоречия. То, есть атман, то, нет атмана, то он пуст от какого-то самобытия, то не пуст. Что такое, пустота атмана от самобытия в буддизме? Это утверждение что его, атмана, не существует что-ли? Если так, то это подобно тому как если бы какой-то человек ходил по городу и говорил бы, на красной площади нет памятника Ельцину, там нет памятника Ельцину, люди вы слышите, красная площадь пуста от бытия на ней памятника Ельцину, а сам этот памятник во первых не существует а во-вторых он пуст от живого тела, потому что памятник которого нет и никогда не было, не может быть живым телом.

Может быть я не понял буддизм, но в моём понимании буддизм выглядит так.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Конечно, Шива имманентен омрачённости - с абсолютной точки зрения некому больше омрачаться, так как всё есть Шива. Этот Бог омрачён и страдает. Буддисты в _такого_ Пробуждённого не верят. Когда природа будды самоомрачается, как Шива в Шакти, получается обычное страдающее существо.


Как это не верят? Сказано что сансара это нирвана а нирвана это сансара. Сансара это страдание. Значит нирвана это страдание. Получается что будда это тот кто страдает в нирване, и к тому же обречён на вечную жизнь в нирване.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот Сергей Хос говорит, что нет пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне


Вообще-то, это нет Сергей Хос говорит, а Мипам Ринпоче (был такой выдающийся учитель школы ньингма).
Быть не пустым от собственной сущности (rang gi ngo bo) - и значит иметь самобытие. )))

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> В нашей традиции ... абсолютное Пространство явлений (дхармадхату) не является безусловной пустотностью (полного отрицания).
> ...
> Ваше же абсолютное - безусловная пустотность полного отрицания - оказывается чем-то невещественным (dngos med), отдельным от условных проявлений, которое никогда не было наделено даже частицей тела будды или изначального осознавания.
> ???


Чже Цонкапа критикует отрицание нирванических проявлений (что специфично для т.н. "рантонг") постулируя единство нирванических проявлений с пустотой от самобытия. Элементов нирваны не может не быть (критикуется их отрицание). Постулируется согласие пустоты, отсутствия самобытия, с элементами нирваны. 5-м том издания Большого Ламрима - стр. 41-43.

"(б1.2) Как отрицается эта [отличительная особенность мадхъямы] 
Итак, по системе Покровителя Нагарджуны, явления не обладают ни малейшей самосущей частицей. Если бы имело место самобытие, были бы невозможны никакие элементы сансары и нирваны; а поскольку этих элементов не может не быть, то, принимая «связанность», Освобождение и все остальные элементы, необходимо признать отсутствие самобытия. Однако вы, [мнимые мадхъямики], говорите: «Раз вещи лишены самосущего бытия, что еще может существовать?! Поэтому, отрицая “связанность”, Освобождение, возникновение, прекращение и прочее, не надо присовокуплять [к отрицаемому] характеристику “абсолютное” и т.д. [Все это просто] отрицается логикой отрицания самобытия». Но подумайте—разве [вы] не отрицаете таким [суждением] возможность при отсутствии самобытия утверждать «связанность», Освобождение, возникновение, разрушение и прочее?! 
Можете возразить: «По мнению наставника, “связанность”, Освобождение и прочие элементы сансары и нирваны условно существуют. Мы тоже признаем их условно. Значит, ошибки нет». Такое [возражение] нелогично по следующей причине: Положение наставника Чандры (то есть Чандракирти) о том, что явления лишены самосущего бытия даже условно, признается и вами. Но тогда, поскольку логика отрицания самобытия должна отрицать даже условное самобытие и поскольку вы полагаете, что она отрицает «связанность», Освобождение и прочее, — совершенно ясно, что вы отрицаете даже условную «связанность», Освобождение и прочее. 
Короче говоря, если [вы] считаете, что отсутствие самобытия и «связанность», Освобождение, возникновение, прекращение несовместимы, то никак не возможны две истины—согласие пустоты, отсутствия самобытия, со всеми элементами сансары и нирваны. Таким образом [вы] отрицаете уникальную отличительную особенность мадхъямиков." - Чже Цонкапа.

Это Ламрим, детка.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Чже Цонкапа критикует отрицание нирванических проявлений (что специфично для т.н. "рантонг") постулируя единство нирванических проявлений с пустотой от самобытия. Элементов нирваны не может не быть (критикуется их отрицание). Постулируется согласие пустоты, отсутствия самобытия, с элементами нирваны. 5-м том издания Ламрима - стр. 41-43.
> 
> "(б1.2) Как отрицается эта [отличительная особенность мадхъямы] 
> Итак, по системе Покровителя Нагарджуны, явления не обладают ни малейшей самосущей частицей. Если бы имело место самобытие, были бы невозможны никакие элементы сансары и нирваны; а поскольку этих элементов не может не быть, то, принимая «связанность», Освобождение и все остальные элементы, необходимо признать отсутствие самобытия. Однако вы, [мнимые мадхъямики], говорите: «Раз вещи лишены самосущего бытия, что еще может существовать?! Поэтому, отрицая “связанность”, Освобождение, возникновение, прекращение и прочее, не надо присовокуплять [к отрицаемому] характеристику “абсолютное” и т.д. [Все это просто] отрицается логикой отрицания самобытия». Но подумайте—разве [вы] не отрицаете таким [суждением] возможность при отсутствии самобытия утверждать «связанность», Освобождение, возникновение, разрушение и прочее?! 
> Можете возразить: «По мнению наставника, “связанность”, Освобождение и прочие элементы сансары и нирваны условно существуют. Мы тоже признаем их условно. Значит, ошибки нет». Такое [возражение] нелогично по следующей причине: Положение наставника Чандры (то есть Чандракирти) о том, что явления лишены самосущего бытия даже условно, признается и вами. Но тогда, поскольку логика отрицания самобытия должна отрицать даже условное самобытие и поскольку вы полагаете, что она отрицает «связанность», Освобождение и прочее, — совершенно ясно, что вы отрицаете даже условную «связанность», Освобождение и прочее. 
> Короче говоря, если [вы] считаете, что отсутствие самобытия и «связанность», Освобождение, возникновение, прекращение несовместимы, то никак не возможны две истины—согласие пустоты, отсутствия самобытия, со всеми элементами сансары и нирваны. Таким образом [вы] отрицаете уникальную отличительную особенность мадхъямиков." - Чже Цонкапа.
> 
> Это Ламрим, детка.


А сейчас я объясню как выглядят для меня все буддийские рассуждения об условном, относительном уровне. Вот есть кот который обвешан золотыми украшениями. Эти украшения не являются котом а кот не является этими украшениями. Но, вместе они, это кот обвешанный золотыми украшениями. 
И, поскольку, ни украшения без кота не являются котом обвешанным украшениями, ни кот без украшений не является котом обвешанным украшениями, всё это означает что такого явления как кот обвешанный украшениями, не существует и никогда не существовало, а существовало только это имя, Кот Обвешанный Украшениями. Кот имя, Обвешанный отчество, а Украшениями это фамилия.
И поэтому можно сказать что этот кот существует в виде обозначения на относительном уровне, а на абсолютном уровне его и как обозначения не существует.
Вот приблизительно так, для меня выглядят буддийские учения об относительном  и абсолютном уровнях. Что там не так? Поправьте пожалуйста если что не так.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Про учения которые противоречат друг другу, обычно и говорят что они разные. А про учение которое состоит из нескольких уровней, начала, середины и конца, говорят что это одно учение. Почему же второй поворот и третий поворот, не были сделаны в виде одного учения?


Из того, что _про противоречащие учения обычно говорят, что они разные,_ не следует, что _все разные учения противоречат друг другу_. Разные учения могут не противоречить друг другу и при этом оставаться разными учениями.




> Разные воззрения на одно и то же? Это и есть противоречия.


В соответствии с воззрением школы Ньингма, как я процитировал выше, воззрение рангтонг описывает аспект пустотности, а воззрение жентонг —аспект ясности единой природы, таким образом, они не противоречат друг другу.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев



----------


## Олег Днепров

> Из того, что _про противоречащие учения обычно говорят, что они разные,_ не следует, что _все разные учения противоречат друг другу_. Разные учения могут не противоречить друг другу и при этом оставаться разными учениями.
> 
> 
> В соответствии с воззрением школы Ньингма, как я процитировал выше, воззрение рангтонг описывает аспект пустотности, а воззрение жентонг —аспект ясности единой природы, таким образом, они не противоречат друг другу.


Одно учение описывает аспект пустотности, другое аспект не пустотности. Что это если не противоречие? Почему это не противоречие?
Противоречия буддизма основаны на  том, стоят на том,  что будда просто не может, не способен увидеть кота обвешанного украшениями, а способен увидеть только по очереди сначала украшения, потом кота, или наоборот сначала кота а потом украшения? 
Сказано что по мадхъямаке написаны многие тома. Это ли не признак того, что в мадхъямаке содержатся пртиворечия? Если бы их не было, то, наверное, было бы возможно изложить учения не в многих томах, не в гор`е томов, а в одной книге.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чже Цонкапа критикует


Конечно, критикует. И его за эту критику много кто критиковал, например, тот же Горампа:

По мнению Горампы, шуньята (пустотность) как объект концептуального мышления не может быть действительно абсолютной истиной. Шунъята постижима только прямым неконцептуальным йогич. познанием, поэтому ее а*налитич. постижение, о к-ром говорил Цонкапа, расценивается Горампой как «цепляние» за шунъяту, ведущее к впадению в крайность нигилизма.*

Собственно, это и понятно: Цонкапа дает видение с перспективы рассудочного мышления, что в дальнейшем наложило отпечаток на всю философию школы гелуг.
Действительно, последовательный рациональный анализ только и может, что свести все к пустоте; видеть все как "пустое" - это свойство дискурсивного ума. Можно, конечно, занимать такую позицию из чисто методологических соображений, поскольку рациональный интеллект как правило наиболее доступен человеку и потому пригоден для построения практики. Но это не значит, что воззрение может быть построено лишь на этом основании.
Кстати, любопытно, что Дзонсар Кенце, давая учения по Уттаратантре (есть русский перевод) уточняет, что излагает тему с позиции Горампы.
Так что дело "иччхантиков" живет. )))))
И ламримом, детка, все не исчерпыватся.




> отрицание нирванических проявлений (что специфично для т.н. "рантонг")


Это про что вообще? )))

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Neroli (31.05.2015), Pema Sonam (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> А сейчас я объясню как выглядят для меня все буддийские рассуждения об условном, относительном уровне. Вот есть кот который обвешан золотыми украшениями. Эти украшения не являются котом а кот не является этими украшениями. Но, вместе они, это кот обвешанный золотыми украшениями. 
> И, поскольку, ни украшения без кота не являются котом обвешанным украшениями, ни кот без украшений не является котом обвешанным украшениями, всё это означает что такого явления как кот обвешанный украшениями, не существует и никогда не существовало, а существовало только это имя, Кот Обвешанный Украшениями. Кот имя, Обвешанный отчество, а Украшениями это фамилия.
> И поэтому можно сказать что этот кот существует в виде обозначения на относительном уровне, а на абсолютном уровне его и как обозначения не существует.
> Вот приблизительно так, для меня выглядят буддийские учения об относительном  и абсолютном уровнях. Что там не так? Поправьте пожалуйста если что не так.


Не правильно объяснили абсолютную истину. Если кота обвесить украшениями, нового объекта не возникает; не существование этого нового объекта - абсолютная истина; существующая основа - кот и украшения существует для субъекта, как "кот с украшениями"  - это относительная истина.
Также можно объяснить и кота, и украшения по отдельности, не останется ни одной вещи, которую можно было бы назвать реальной, они лишь кажутся такими. Поэтому говорится "пустые дхармы порождают пустые дхармы".

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

Вообще, атман не может существовать отдельно от тела, которое не атман. Тело и атман это личность, тело это физическое, мясное я, атман это душевное я.
Так вот, существовать отдельно от тела атман не может. Если словом самобытие называют существование атмана, в отрезанном от тела состоянии, это одно. Если словом самобытие называют существование атмана, при том что он соединён с телом, прикреплён к телу,  не существует отдельно от тела, если словами самобытие атмана называют это, то это другое. 
А буддисты что, сделали вывод что атман существует отдельно от тела, в отрезанном от тела состоянии, и что при этом он же существует не отдельно от тела в не отрезанном от тела состоянии, и теперь они пытаются объяснить самим себе а заодно и всему миру, что в этом выводе нет внутреннего противоречия? Вот этим вот, и является буддизм махаяны?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Не правильно объяснили абсолютную истину. Если кота обвесить украшениями, нового объекта не возникает; не существование этого нового объекта - абсолютная истина; существующая основа - кот и украшения существует для субъекта, как "кот с украшениями"  - это относительная истина.
> Также можно объяснить и кота, и украшения по отдельности, не останется ни одной вещи, которую можно было бы назвать реальной, они лишь кажутся такими. Поэтому говорится "пустые дхармы порождают пустые дхармы".


Я пытаюсь нащупать, что же такое, суть буддизма. Буддизм, это когда буддисты считают что атман это тело, и одновременно они же считают что атман это не тело? У меня какие-то вот такие, нащупывания. Да, и конечно они почему-то называют атман не атманом, умом.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Также можно объяснить и кота, и украшения по отдельности, не останется ни одной вещи, которую можно было бы назвать реальной, они лишь кажутся такими. Поэтому говорится "пустые дхармы порождают пустые дхармы".



Объясните мне пожалуйста коротко, и кота и украшения. И объясните почему кот не реален, почему украшения не реальны, и почему они кажутся реальными.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Конечно, критикует. И его за эту критику много кто критиковал, например, тот же Горампа:
> 
> По мнению Горампы, шуньята (пустотность) как объект концептуального мышления не может быть действительно абсолютной истиной. Шунъята постижима только прямым неконцептуальным йогич. познанием, поэтому ее а*налитич. постижение, о к-ром говорил Цонкапа, расценивается Горампой как «цепляние» за шунъяту, ведущее к впадению в крайность нигилизма.*


Горампа прав, и он говорил о ком угодно, кроме Цонкапы. Потому что по Большому Ламрим Чже Цонкапы, недостаточно установить правильное концептуальное воззрение пустотности, необходимо ещё и йогическое _освоение_. Так и по Дуджом Ринпоче, в маха-мадхьямаке Ньингма, сначала нужно установить воззрение прасангики Чандракирти, а потом дополнить его единством пустоты и ясности.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я пытаюсь нащупать, что же такое, суть буддизма. Буддизм, это когда буддисты считают что атман это тело, и одновременно они же считают что атман это не тело? У меня какие-то вот такие, нащупывания. Да, и конечно они почему-то называют атман не атманом, умом.


Тело (наряду с "внешним" физическим миром) - это рупа-скандха. Про атман в заглавном топике. Про суть беседы здесь.

----------


## Алексей А

> По мнению Горампы, шуньята (пустотность) как объект концептуального мышления не может быть действительно абсолютной истиной. Шунъята постижима только прямым неконцептуальным йогич. познанием, поэтому ее а*налитич. постижение, о к-ром говорил Цонкапа, расценивается Горампой как «цепляние» за шунъяту, ведущее к впадению в крайность нигилизма.*
> 
> Собственно, это и понятно: Цонкапа дает видение с перспективы рассудочного мышления, что в дальнейшем наложило отпечаток на всю философию школы гелуг.
> Действительно, последовательный рациональный анализ только и может, что свести все к пустоте; видеть все как "пустое" - это свойство дискурсивного ума. Можно, конечно, занимать такую позицию из чисто методологических соображений, поскольку рациональный интеллект как правило наиболее доступен человеку и потому пригоден для построения практики. Но это не значит, что воззрение может быть построено лишь на этом основании.
> Кстати, любопытно, что Дзонсар Кенце, давая учения по Уттаратантре (есть русский перевод) уточняет, что излагает тему с позиции Горампы.
> Так что дело "иччхантиков" живет. )))))


Много людей обвиняло и обвиняет прасангику в нигилизме. Достаточно ясно понять (необязательно быть йогином при этом), что отрицается пустотой, и это пройдет, пустота станет формой.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015), Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Собственно, это и понятно: Цонкапа дает видение с перспективы рассудочного мышления, что в дальнейшем наложило отпечаток на всю философию школы гелуг.


Жжоте.  :Big Grin: 
Чже Цонкапа - махасиддха.
Гелуг - йогическая школа. Как и традиции Ньингма, Кагью, Сакья, Бодонг, Джонанг Тактен Пунцог Чолинг.

----------

Дубинин (31.05.2015), Нико (31.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Выглядит так, как будто в буддизме есть внутренние противоречия. То, есть атман, то, нет атмана, то он пуст от какого-то самобытия, то не пуст. Что такое, пустота атмана от самобытия в буддизме? Это утверждение что его, атмана, не существует что-ли? Если так, то это подобно тому как если бы какой-то человек ходил по городу и говорил бы, на красной площади нет памятника Ельцину, там нет памятника Ельцину, люди вы слышите, красная площадь пуста от бытия на ней памятника Ельцину, а сам этот памятник во первых не существует а во-вторых он пуст от живого тела, потому что памятник которого нет и никогда не было, не может быть живым телом.
> 
> Может быть я не понял буддизм, но в моём понимании буддизм выглядит так.


Вы наверное только начали знакомиться с буддизмом.
Как такого, "единого буддизма" - увы, нет.
Буддизм тоже пуст от самобытия  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в маха-мадхьямаке Ньингма, сначала нужно установить воззрение прасангики Чандракирти, а потом дополнить его единством пустоты и ясности.


Это, извините, вздор.
В маха-мадхьямаке Ньингма воззрение устанавливается прямым введением в "природу ума". А потом разъясняется, что это и есть истинно-сущее, в полном согласии с сутрами Третьего поворота.
Всеопустошающий рассудочный дискурс тоже применяется, но лишь в качестве дополнительного, как способ поставить привычное рациональное мышления на надлежащее ему подчиненное место, как метод лишить его статуса "высшего судии". В гелуг же на нем строится все воззрение.

Ну а поскольку по чисто политическим причинам школа гелуг заняла ведущее место в Тибете, нынешним религиозным фанатикам и кажется, будто лишь в цонкапинском ламрме дано истинное буддийское воззрение.

Критика воззрений Цонкапы во многом обусловила запрет тиб. правительства на печатание и распространение трудов Горампы. Только в нач. XX в. было осуществлено издание его собр. сочинений в 13 томах.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Pema Sonam (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Старый буддизм был гораздо доступней для понимания. Сказано, что анатта, и дело с концом.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Старый буддизм был гораздо доступней для понимания. Сказано, что анатта, и дело с концом.


Может быть люди были проницательнее, и этого было достаточно  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Сказано что по мадхъямаке написаны многие тома. Это ли не признак того, что в мадхъямаке содержатся пртиворечия? Если бы их не было, то, наверное, было бы возможно изложить учения не в многих томах, не в гор`е томов, а в одной книге.


Можно. "Три книги Пирроновых положений" /Секст Эмпирик/
А можно на одной страничке

Очень краткий курс скептицизма

----------

Кузьмич (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В маха-мадхьямаке Ньингма воззрение устанавливается прямым введением в "природу ума". А потом разъясняется, что это и есть истинно-сущее, в полном согласии с сутрами Третьего поворота.


Зачем сразу про политику говорить тут? Лама Цонкапа не был политиком).

А вот я постоянно хочу узнать у ньингпапинцев, как они понимают, что получили прямое введение, а не их собственную умственную кракозябру какую-нить? Воззрения ж у них сначала нет, только "потом" что-то разъясняют про истинносущее им.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Жжоте. 
> Чже Цонкапа - махасиддха.


Ну и что? эка невидаль. Долпопа тоже махасиддха, не говоря уж о Таранатхе.
Будем мерить, у кого сиддхи длинее и на этом основании оценивать философию? ))))
Говорю же: вы религиозный фанатик.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

А можно уже раз и навсегда понять, что прасангика - это *НЕ* нигилизм, и не возвращаться к этому больше?

----------

Алексей А (31.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (06.06.2015), Нико (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это, извините, вздор.
> В маха-мадхьямаке Ньингма воззрение устанавливается прямым введением в "природу ума".


(Зевая) А Вы вообще читали трактат Дуджом Ринпоче по маха-мадхьямаке? Как он противоречит прямому ознакомлению, тайна сия велика есть. Можно прочитать трактат - и тоже ознакомиться с ригпа. Есть и словесная передача.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот я постоянно хочу узнать у ньингпапинцев, как они понимают, что получили прямое введение, а не их собственную умственную кракозябру какую-нить?


А как ты узнаешь, что твои "философские суждения" есть истина, а не результат своего рода "духовной слепоты", не  умственная кракозябра?
Вот так же и все узнают ))))

----------


## Нико

> Сказано что сансара это нирвана а нирвана это сансара. Сансара это страдание. Значит нирвана это страдание.


Не верьте тому, что сансара -- это нирвана, а нирвана -- это сансара. )

----------


## Нико

> А как ты узнаешь, что твои "философские суждения" есть истина, а не результат своего рода "духовной слепоты", не  умственная кракозябра?
> Вот так же и все узнают ))))


У меня-то есть с чем коррелировать, поскольку есть теоретическая база. ""Шелуха и скорлупки". Вот так и узнаю обычно. А у кого её нет, я ваще тогда низнаюнипамнимаю, как им жить.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А можно уже раз и навсегда понять, что прасангика - это *НЕ* нигилизм, и не возвращаться к этому больше?


Речь же не о прасангике вообще, а о ее толковании Цонкапой, каковое некоторые тибетские учителя (в частности, Горампа) считали ведущим к нигилизму.
И почему к этому не возвращаться?

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У меня-то есть с чем коррелировать, поскольку есть теоретическая база.


Не понял. А что такое "теоретическая база"?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Не верьте тому, что сансара -- это нирвана, а нирвана -- это сансара. )


Вы только что обвинили будду во лжи.

----------


## Нико

> Не понял. А что такое "теоретическая база"?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post707979

----------


## Нико

> Вы только что обвинили будду во лжи.


Ой, правда? А Вы читали учение Будды о Четырёх благородных истинах?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post707979


Ты не ответила: что такое "теоретическая база", которая у тебя есть?

----------


## Нико

> Речь же не о прасангике вообще, а о ее толковании Цонкапой, каковое некоторые тибетские учителя (в частности, Горампа) считали ведущим к нигилизму.
> И почему к этому не возвращаться?


У Цонкапы было вообще потрясающее, яснейшее толкование прасангики, которое ты, Хос, пропустил мимо ушей. Посмотри там в моей книге "Хвалу Будде за учение о взаимозависимости". "Три основы пути" -- это тоже пример.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ты не ответила: что такое "теоретическая база", которая у тебя есть?


"Шелуха и скорлупки", сказала же).

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У Цонкапы было вообще потрясающее, яснейшее толкование прасангики, которое ты, Хос, пропустил мимо ушей. Посмотри там в моей книге "Хвалу Будде за учение о взаимозависимости". "Три основы пути" -- это тоже пример.


"Потрясающее, яснейшее толкование для тебя" не обязательно будет столь же потрясающим и яснейшим для других.

Это ведь *ты сама оцениваешь* его как "потрясающее и яснейшее".
Поэтому я и спрашиваю: как ты узнаешь, что твоя оценка "потрясающее и яснейшее" есть истина, а не результат своего рода "духовной слепоты", не умственная кракозябра"?
Ты говоришь: "У меня-то есть с чем коррелировать, поскольку есть теоретическая база". Но и *само это "коррелирование" ты признаешь за истину исключительно на основании одного лишь собственного суждения*. И даже если ты скажешь, что "лама такой-то объявил это истиной", все равно *ты сама согласилась с ним по своему собственному выбору*.

Таким образом, какая бы теоретическая база у тебя не была, *в области суждений никак невозможно выйти за рамки собственного выбора*: только ты сама решаешь. что истинно, а что нет.
*Вот так же и  ньингпапинцы понимают*, что получили прямое введение, а не их собственную умственную кракозябру какую-нить, *как и ты*: на основании собственного суждения.

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Одно учение описывает аспект пустотности, другое аспект не пустотности. Что это если не противоречие? Почему это не противоречие?


Природа ума обладает как аспектом пустотности, так и аспектом ясности, поэтому это не противоречие.



> Противоречия буддизма основаны на  том, стоят на том,  что будда просто не может, не способен увидеть кота обвешанного украшениями, а способен увидеть только по очереди сначала украшения, потом кота, или наоборот сначала кота а потом украшения?


В буддизме нет противоречий. То, что воспринимается как противоречия, является иллюзией, которая происходит от неведения.



> Сказано что по мадхъямаке написаны многие тома. Это ли не признак того, что в мадхъямаке содержатся пртиворечия? Если бы их не было, то, наверное, было бы возможно изложить учения не в многих томах, не в гор`е томов, а в одной книге.


Большой объём текстов не является признаком содержащихся в этих текстах противоречий.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015), Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Горампа прав, и он говорил о ком угодно, кроме Цонкапы. Потому что по Большому Ламрим Чже Цонкапы, недостаточно установить правильное концептуальное воззрение пустотности, необходимо ещё и йогическое _освоение_.


Не, Горампа говорил именно о Цонкапе, и он конечно прав )))
По Большому Ламрим Чже Цонкапы осуществляется йогическое _освоение_ *именно того объекта, который установлен в анализе*. Он говорит об этом так: "глупо разметить поле для скачек, а само соревнование проводить в другом месте".
Вот оппоненты (в частности, Горампа) и упрекают его в том, что поскольку рациональное мышление способно установить лишь нигилистическую пустоту, то именно она потом и осваивается "йогически".
А к высшему постижению это не ведет. ))))

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Neroli (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015), Кузьмич (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> "Потрясающее, яснейшее толкование для тебя" не обязательно будет столь же потрясающим и яснейшим для других.
> 
> Это ведь *ты сама оцениваешь* его как "потрясающее и яснейшее".
> Поэтому я и спрашиваю: как ты узнаешь, что твоя оценка "потрясающее и яснейшее" есть истина, а не результат своего рода "духовной слепоты", не умственная кракозябра"?
> Ты говоришь: "У меня-то есть с чем коррелировать, поскольку есть теоретическая база". Но и *само это "коррелирование" ты признаешь за истину исключительно на основании одного лишь собственного суждения*. И даже если ты скажешь, что "лама такой-то объявил это истиной", все равно *ты сама согласилась с ним по своему собственному выбору*.
> 
> Таким образом, какая бы теоретическая база у тебя не была, *в области суждений никак невозможно выйти за рамки собственного выбора*: только ты сама решаешь. что истинно, а что нет.
> *Вот так же и  ньингпапинцы понимают*, что получили прямое введение, а не их собственную умственную кракозябру какую-нить, *как и ты*: на основании собственного суждения.


Ну ты же улавливаешь разницу между разъяснением учения и прямым введением? То, что возможно постичь рассудочным умом, в силу интеллекта, нельзя постичь им во время прямого введения в природу ума, тем более, есть реальная опасность постичь лишь непостоянную природу ума вместо абсолютной. Я лично почти уверена, что абсолютную в это время никто практически не постигает. ПХАТ и промежуток между мыслями в силу своеобразного шока.... Это есть абсолютная природа ума, ты уверен?

----------


## Нико

> Не, Горампа говорил именно о Цонкапе, и он конечно прав )))
> По Большому Ламрим Чже Цонкапы осуществляется йогическое _освоение_ *именно того объекта, который установлен в анализе*. Он говорит об этом так: "глупо разметить поле для скачек, а само соревнование проводить в другом месте".
> Вот оппоненты (в частности, Горампа) и упрекают его в том, что поскольку рациональное мышление способно установить лишь нигилистическую пустоту, то именно она потом и осваивается "йогически".
> А к высшему постижению это не ведет. ))))


"Горампа, конечно же, прав")))))))))).

У Цонкапы не может быть "нигилистической пустоты", ибо утверждается союз пустоты и взаимозависимого происхождения. Есть две истины, а не одна. Так же, как и в Сутре сердца: "Форма есть пустота, а пустота есть форма". Не, не покатило? Всё равно "нигилизм"?

----------

Алексей А (31.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Не, Горампа говорил именно о Цонкапе, и он конечно прав )))
> По Большому Ламрим Чже Цонкапы осуществляется йогическое _освоение_ *именно того объекта, который установлен в анализе*. Он говорит об этом так: "глупо разметить поле для скачек, а само соревнование проводить в другом месте".
> Вот оппоненты (в частности, Горампа) и упрекают его в том, что поскольку рациональное мышление способно установить лишь нигилистическую пустоту, то именно она потом и осваивается "йогически".
> А к высшему постижению это не ведет. ))))


У Цонкапы говорится про единство пустоты и проявлений (только что цитировался Большой Ламрим), поэтому самого Цонкапу в такой крайности не упрекнёшь. Горампа критиковал неправильные понимания, а не лично Цонкапу, и он был прав. Ну а иччхантикам Ларим не писан.  :Big Grin:  Не дойдёт. Утрачены способности.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну ты же улавливаешь разницу между разъяснением учения и прямым введением? То, что возможно постичь рассудочным умом, в силу интеллекта, нельзя постичь им во время прямого введения в природу ума, тем более, есть реальная опасность


От опасности тоже никуда не денешься: рассудочный ум, интеллект, имеет свой потолок, и он не особо высок.
И в любом случае судить об истинности придется каждому из нас лично - по-другому просто не бывает. А это опасно. Но другого пути нет.

Кстати, "прямое введение" дается по-разному, в том числе и посредством рассуждений, а не только в порядке ригпей целванг.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Дубинин (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У Цонкапы говорится про единство пустоты и проявлений


Ну да, это и есть тот потолок, до которого только и дотягивает рациональный интеллект.
Горампа говорит, что он не особо высок.
Вот ведь еретик какой! Не зря гелугпинцы на правительственном уровне добились запрета распространения его работ.
А Дзонсар Кенце теперь на основании его воззрения Уттаратантру разъясняет )))
Просто беда, лезут иччхантики во все щели, Балакирев не успевает мечем махать.

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Кстати, "прямое введение" дается по-разному, в том числе и посредством рассуждений, а не только в порядке ригпей целванг.[/QUOTE]

Да, например, на больших вангах. Но там хоть слова слышишь, а не крики или многозначительную тишину).

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, это и есть тот потолок, до которого только и дотягивает рациональный интеллект.
> Горампа говорит, что он не особо высок.
> Вот ведь еретик какой! Не зря гелугпинцы на правительственном уровне добились запрета распространения его работ  ))))


Не может быть ничего выше). И, более того, это осуществляется в йоге.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну да, это и есть тот потолок, до которого только и дотягивает рациональный интеллект.


Ага, до _нирванических_ проявлений.  :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Просто беда, лезут иччхантики во все щели, Балакирев не успевает мечем махать.


Ну вот Вам осиновый кол  :Big Grin: 

«Пустота – отсутствие самобытия, собственной сущности явлений – не отличается во всех вещах, но тот предмет, в связи с которым она созерцается (в Калачакре), представляет собой не скандху, состоящую из атомов, а образ пустой формы. По следующей причине: если постигающий пустоту ум и его проявление – пустую форму превратить в нераздельные тело и ум, осуществляется тело Мудрости, а тело, состоящее из атомов, в тело Мудрости не превращается. Также пустота здесь – не всякая (определённая) при исследовании; она представляет собой отрицание пустоты как не-существования всего: нигилистического понимания вследствие неправильного способа исследования» - *Чже Цонкапа*. (Большое руководство к этапам пути Мантры, том 3. Стр. 320)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну вот Вам осиновый кол 
> 
> «Пустота – отсутствие самобытия, собственной сущности явлений – не отличается во всех вещах, но тот предмет, в связи с которым она созерцается (в Калачакре), представляет собой не скандху, состоящую из атомов, а образ пустой формы. По следующей причине: если постигающий пустоту ум и его проявление – пустую форму превратить в нераздельные тело и ум, осуществляется тело Мудрости, а тело, состоящее из атомов, в тело Мудрости не превращается. Также пустота здесь – не всякая (определённая) при исследовании; она представляет собой отрицание пустоты как не-существования всего: нигилистического понимания вследствие неправильного способа исследования» - *Чже Цонкапа*. (Большое руководство к этапам пути Мантры, том 3. Стр. 320)


Думаете, Горампа и прочие критики Цонкапы были менее начитанными, чем вы?

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не может быть ничего выше


каждый измеряет высоту на основе своих собственных предпочтений.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Думаете, Горампа и прочие критики Цонкапы были менее начитанными, чем вы?


Критики *Цонкапы* - в Вашей голове  :Big Grin: 
Горампа критиковал крайние трактовки, и был прав.

----------

Нико (31.05.2015), Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Речь же не о прасангике вообще, а о ее толковании Цонкапой, каковое некоторые тибетские учителя (в частности, Горампа) считали ведущим к нигилизму.
> И почему к этому не возвращаться?


А зачем к этому возвращаться, если это не так?
Ницше вообще весь буддизм считал нигилизмом, и что?
Мало ли кому что приглючилось.

----------

Нико (31.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А как ты узнаешь, что твои "философские суждения" есть истина, а не результат своего рода "духовной слепоты", не  умственная кракозябра?
> Вот так же и все узнают ))))


А что, есть критика Нагарджуны и представление его учения как "кракозябры"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Критики *Цонкапы* - в Вашей голове


А в вашей - только пустота?




> Горампа критиковал крайние трактовки, и был прав.


Ну с чего вы это взяли? он (и не только он) критиковал именно воззрения Цонкапы на основании его собственных сочинений.

Разница между прасангикой и сватантрикой, по Горампе, методологическая, к тому же оба подхода одинаковы в тонкости объекта отрицания (в этом Горампа тоже расходится с Цонкапой). По мнению Горампы, шуньята (пустотность) как объект концептуального мышления не может быть действительно абсолютной истиной. Шунъята постижима только прямым неконцептуальным йогич. познанием, поэтому ее аналитич. постижение, о к-ром говорил Цонкапа, расценивается Г. как «цепляние» за шунъяту, ведущее к впадению в крайность нигилизма. Кроме того, Г. критиковал сформулированные Цонкапой «восемь великих трудных пунктов» (тиб. капе ченпо гъе), представлявшие собой интерпретацию важнейших положений прасангика-мадхъямаки. Критика воззрений Цонкапы во многом обусловила запрет тиб. правительства на печатание и распространение трудов Г.

http://fshq.ru/ENCYCLOPEDIA_OF_BUDDH...nam_Senge.html

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что, есть критика Нагарджуны и представление его учения как "кракозябры"?


В мире чего только нет, Фил.
Даже если не брать небуддийские воззрения (а они, как и буддисты, основываются исключительно на собственном понимании истинного), в хинаяне, думаю, такой критики полно.
Тхеравада тоже не особо жалует праджняпрамиту, а уж тантрические сочинения Нагарджуны точно на дух не принимает, как ересь и искажение буддизма.
Ну и так далее.

----------

Aion (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

*Его Святейшество Кармапа об «отказе от Дхармы» и преодолении сектантских взглядов*

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мало ли кому что приглючилось.


Вот взять для примера хоть вас ))))

----------

Neroli (31.05.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> *Его Святейшество Кармапа об «отказе от Дхармы» и преодолении сектантских взглядов*


Последний аргумент в споре, называется  "гори в аду".

----------

Vladiimir (31.05.2015), Кузьмич (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Последний аргумент в споре, называется  "гори в аду".


Я же говорю, религиозный фанатик.
С весьма ограниченным кругозором, при всей начитанности.

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Последний аргумент в споре, называется  "гори в аду".


Кому нужны логические аргументы, когда есть фанатическая вера в самосущее, ибо воистину, ибо воистину?

"Можно (ошибочно) предположить, что слова условного постулата – «абсолютное не пусто само по себе» – отрицают его пустотность и поддерживают несостоятельный взгляд (...) что абсолютное является обособленным, постоянным и неизменным. Но, в таком случае, нет даже частичного понимания этой великой философской системы." - "Львиный рык утверждения жентонг" Мипам Ринпоче

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот взять для примера хоть вас ))))


྆Или хоть вас взять для примера. Или хоть меня. Хотя мы с Филом (и даже с Дубининым, пусть он и disabled), в буддизме не ищем и не находим _атман_.

А зачем Neroli лайкает, то, что не понимает -- это вообще шире моего мозга)))).

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> ྆А зачем Neroli лайкает, то, что не понимает -- это вообще шире моего мозга)))).


Иные даже в дискуссии пытаются участвовать, ничего в ней не понимая — это вообще шире всех возможных мозгов.

----------

Neroli (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015), Vladiimir (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ྆Или хоть вас взять для примера. Или хоть меня. Хотя мы с Филом (и даже с Дубининым, пусть он и disabled), в буддизме не ищем и не находим _атман_.


Может, потому и не находите, что не ищете? )))
Вспомни, тема началась с обсуждения Махапаринрвана-сутры, где о Маха-атмане говорится прямо и вполне определенно.
Вот мы и стали обсуждать, что бы это значило. Попутно выяснилось, что в буддизме на "объект отрицания" есть самые разные взгляды.
Об этом мы и толкуем.
А для Фила не находить ничего - это, кажется, просто вопрос чести )))




> А зачем Neroli лайкает, то, что не понимает -- это вообще шире моего мозга)))).


Возможно, девушке просто не нравятся религиозные фанатики? )))

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Ну вот Вам осиновый кол 
> 
> «Пустота – отсутствие самобытия, собственной сущности явлений – не отличается во всех вещах, но тот предмет, в связи с которым она созерцается (в Калачакре), представляет собой не скандху, состоящую из атомов, а образ пустой формы. По следующей причине: если постигающий пустоту ум и его проявление – пустую форму превратить в нераздельные тело и ум, осуществляется тело Мудрости, а тело, состоящее из атомов, в тело Мудрости не превращается. Также пустота здесь – не всякая (определённая) при исследовании; она представляет собой отрицание пустоты как не-существования всего: нигилистического понимания вследствие неправильного способа исследования» - *Чже Цонкапа*. (Большое руководство к этапам пути Мантры, том 3. Стр. 320)


Да атман это и есть собственная сущность всех явлений которые называются словами "своё тело, свои психические эмоциональные переживания". Атман окрашенный этими явлениями, это одно, атман смотрящий на самого себя и окрашенный самим собой это другое. Таким образом,  никакого отсутствия собственной сущности во всех явлениях, нет. Просто в чужих телах, их собственная сущность, чужая, не своя, по отношению к другим сущностям.
Если бы  атман не был собственной сущностью всех явлений, своего тела, он не мог бы считаться атманом такого-то определённого тела.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ྆Или хоть вас взять для примера


Ну конечно, я же говорю: истина - это вопрос личного выбора (что лишний раз указывает на роль Маха-атмана в жизни рядового обывателя))))
А скажи, хорошая у тебя команда единочаятелей подобралась: Герман, Фил да Дубинин.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Может, потому и не находите, что не ищете? )))
> Вспомни, тема началась с обсуждения Махапаринрвана-сутры, где о Маха-атмане говорится прямо и вполне определенно.
> Вот мы и стали обсуждать, что бы это значило. Попутно выяснилось, что в буддизме на "объект отрицания" есть самые разные взгляды.
> Об этом мы и толкуем.
> А для Фила не находить ничего - это, кажется, просто вопрос чести )))



А зачем отрицать объект отрицания если он существует? Если он существует, значит он существует, а отрицать такой объект это значит говорить что он не существует. 

Но, если он существует, то отрицать его это значит врать. И, зачем отрицать объект отрицания если его не существует? Если его не существует, как его вообще можно отрицать? Ведь это не возможно. Возможно отрицать то, что существует.

Если человек знает что змея это змея, значит он знает. Как можно говорить что этот человек ошибается если у него, такое знание? Чем его знание отличается от знания будды? А если человек, не знает что змея это змея,  и врёт, то так и надо об этом говорить. Человек не больной шизофренией, даже после самых мучительных пыток, сможет отличить картинку с изображением озера, которая является миражом в пустыне, от настоящего озера, от настоящей воды. Разговоры о том, что есть какая-то иллюзия и не реальность, вызывают у меня подозрения что те, кто ведёт такие разговоры, пытаются кому-то врать и врут .

----------


## Олег Днепров

Сергей Хос, вы не можете коротко в пределах короткого сообщения, объяснить про кота и украшения и про то почему они не реальны и про то почему они кажутся реальными? Если можете, то прошу объясните.

----------

Нико (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А зачем отрицать объект отрицания если он существует?


Объект отрицания - воображаемый объект. Например, вы видите в сумерках веревку и вам кажется, что это змея. Ваша "кажимость" для вас лично - реальный объект, он даже вызывает у вас страх (производит действие). Вот этот объект, вымышленная вами змея, и есть "объект отрицания" когда вам говорят: "Это просто веревка, а змеи там нет и никогда не было".
Примерно так же действует неведение во всех людях, заставляя их видеть не существующее как реальное.

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015), Алексей А (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Объект отрицания - воображаемый объект. Например, вы видите в сумерках веревку и вам кажется, что это змея. Ваша "кажимость" для вас лично - реальный объект, он даже вызывает у вас страх (производит действие). Вот этот объект, вымышленная вами змея, и есть "объект отрицания" когда вам говорят: "Это просто веревка, а змеи там нет и никогда не было".


Самосущее - и есть воображаемый объект. Оно не существует. Самосущего нет с абсолютной точки зрения.

----------


## Нико

> Ну конечно, я же говорю: истина - это вопрос личного выбора (что лишний раз указывает на роль Маха-атмана в жизни рядового обывателя))))
> А скажи, хорошая у тебя команда единочаятелей подобралась: Герман, Фил да Дубинин.


Мне нравятся эти ребята, да!

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015), Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Иные даже в дискуссии пытаются участвовать, ничего в ней не понимая — это вообще шире всех возможных мозгов.


Это, видимо, про меня :Kiss:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос, вы не можете коротко в пределах короткого сообщения, объяснить про кота и украшения и про то почему они не реальны и про то почему они кажутся реальными? Если можете, то прошу объясните.


Кому они кажутся реальными? "Кот-в-украшениях", как наименование, - это типичный концептуальный образ, приписанное, так наз. "обобщенное посредством слова" (шабда саманья) или "существующее лишь умозрительно" (праджняпти сат).

----------


## Нико

> Может, потому и не находите, что не ищете? )))
> Вспомни, тема началась с обсуждения Махапаринрвана-сутры, где о Маха-атмане говорится прямо и вполне определенно.
> Вот мы и стали обсуждать, что бы это значило. Попутно выяснилось, что в буддизме на "объект отрицания" есть самые разные взгляды.
> Об этом мы и толкуем.
> А для Фила не находить ничего - это, кажется, просто вопрос чести )))
> 
> Возможно, девушке просто не нравятся религиозные фанатики? )))


А зачем в буддизме искать _атман_? Его полно в других религиях, прям тошно даже(.

А нащёт религиозных фанатиков -- это не ко мне, не к Германну и не к Дубинину уж точно :Smilie:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Кому они кажутся реальными? "Кот-в-украшениях", как наименование, - это типичный концептуальный образ, приписанное, так наз. "обобщенное посредством слова" (шабда саманья) или "существующее лишь умозрительно" (праджняпти сат).


Так и не нужно украшения у котика-то отбирать. Пустой ясности без дхарм вообще не бывает.

----------


## Олег Днепров

Часть 1.
Если существо смотрит на объект под названием "икс", и знает что это змея, и, если будда смотрит на этот же самый объект, и знает что это не змея а верёвка, то, это одно.
Часть 2.
Если существо смотрит на объект под названием "другой икс", и знает что это верёвка, но, говорит что это змея, и, если будда смотрит на этот же самый объект, и знает что это не змея, а верёвка, то, это другое. Это уж`е другое.
Итак, чему же соответствует учение мадхъямаки? Тому о чём сказано в части 1, или тому о чём сказано в части 2?
Часть 3.
И наконец, а что если будды, знают что верёвка это верёвка а не змея, но зачем-то говорят о верёвке что она, это змея, а потом сами же себе и говорят что эта змея не существует и никогда не существовала?
Вопрос про часть 3. Часть 3, это то про что сказано в учении мадхъямаки?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самосущее - и есть воображаемый объект. *Оно не существует*. Самосущего нет с абсолютной точки зрения.


Опять ваши однообразные заклинения?
Если *оно не существует*, то должно отрицаться. Однако очевидно, что так считают не во всех школах буддизма:

восприятие самого этого абсолютного истинно устанавливается как *непустое от собственной сущности (rang gi ngo bo) и не является тем, что опровергается*.
...
...абсолютный объект, пустой от относительного, и субъектное изначальное осознавание, а также абсолютные дхармы, которые видятся изначальным осознаванием, *не отрицаются и не отбрасываются.*

Мипам Ринпоче
Львиный рык утверждения пустотности другого

Собственная сущность (rang gi ngo bo) - это то, что не имеет иных причин, кроме себя самого, как например изначальный ум ЯС (= природа будды = всетворящая бодхичитта).
Это, согласно Мипаму, *не является тем, что опровергается, не отрицаются и не отбрасываются.*

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А для Фила не находить ничего - это, кажется, просто вопрос чести )))


Фил находит всё прекрасно. Он находит мадхьямаку -- т.е. свободу от крайности этернализма и от крайности нигилизма.

----------

Дубинин (31.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015), Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пустой ясности без дхарм вообще не бывает.


Уже приводил в пример слова ННР, который говорит, что бывает.
Как бывает зеркало без отражений, так и ум, находясь в тождественности с собой, может осознавать себя без проявлений.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Кому они кажутся реальными? "Кот-в-украшениях", как наименование, - это типичный концептуальный образ, приписанное, так наз. "обобщенное посредством слова" (шабда саманья) или "существующее лишь умозрительно" (праджняпти сат).


 Как же это может являться приписанным, ведь приписанным называют то, чего на самом деле нет и никогда не было?  Кот в украшениях, он есть, и этот вывод был сделан потому, что человек глазами посмотрел на кота в украшениях и увидел его. Увидел кота в украшениях. И, это значит что этот человек, имеет знание о том, что кот в украшениях существует. Вы же сказали что, это приписанное.

----------


## Нико

> Уже приводил в пример слова ННР, который говорит, что бывает.
> Как бывает зеркало без отражений, так и ум, находясь в тождественности с собой, может осознавать себя без проявлений.


А как ты это себе представляешь? Ум без объекта? Давай цитату на ум без объекта. Тем более зеркала без отражений -- это что-то странное.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Самосущее - и есть воображаемый объект. Оно не существует. Самосущего нет с абсолютной точки зрения.




> Опять ваши однообразные заклинения?
> Если *оно не существует*, то должно отрицаться. Однако очевидно, что так считают не во всех школах буддизма:
> 
> восприятие самого этого абсолютного истинно устанавливается как *непустое от собственной сущности (rang gi ngo bo) и не является тем, что опровергается*.
> ...
> ...абсолютный объект, пустой от относительного, и субъектное изначальное осознавание, а также абсолютные дхармы, которые видятся изначальным осознаванием, *не отрицаются и не отбрасываются.*
> 
> Мипам Ринпоче
> Львиный рык утверждения пустотности другого
> ...


То, что по ссылке - не доходит. Плод отказа от Дхармы - да, он такой. Пусть интеллект высокий, но способность к пониманию буддийской философии _необъяснимым образом_ утрачена.

Абсолютные дхармы никто, кроме Вас, не отбрасывал. Это же Вы утверждаете, что зеркало возможно без отражений, без дхарм.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Объект отрицания - воображаемый объект. Например, вы видите в сумерках веревку и вам кажется, что это змея. Ваша "кажимость" для вас лично - реальный объект, он даже вызывает у вас страх (производит действие). Вот этот объект, вымышленная вами змея, и есть "объект отрицания" когда вам говорят: "Это просто веревка, а змеи там нет и никогда не было".
> Примерно так же действует неведение во всех людях, заставляя их видеть не существующее как реальное.


А вы про часть 3 ответьте.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Объект отрицания - воображаемый объект. Например, вы видите в сумерках веревку и вам кажется, что это змея. Ваша "кажимость" для вас лично - реальный объект, он даже вызывает у вас страх (производит действие). Вот этот объект, вымышленная вами змея, и есть "объект отрицания" когда вам говорят: "Это просто веревка, а змеи там нет и никогда не было".
> Примерно так же действует неведение во всех людях, заставляя их видеть не существующее как реальное.


Да не кажется мне что верёвка это змея. Страх возникает не от того, что я эту верёвку считаю змеёй, а от того что я предполагаю что со мной может случиться что-то плохое. Неужели найдётся такой дебил, которые увидев что-то такое, свёрнутое в кольца, что-то такое толстое, начнёт думать - это змея? Не лукавите ли вы?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Иные даже в дискуссии пытаются участвовать, ничего в ней не понимая — это вообще шире всех возможных мозгов.


А вы ответьте на моё сообщение про три части. Не про три поворота а про три части. Посмотрим, что в буддизме шире чьих-то мозгов а что не шире.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

_Пустой ясности без дхарм вообще не бывает._



> Уже приводил в пример слова ННР, который говорит, что бывает.
> Как бывает зеркало без отражений, так и ум, находясь в тождественности с собой, может осознавать себя без проявлений.


Ибо воистину  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И, это значит что этот человек, имеет знание о том, что кот в украшениях существует. Вы же сказали что, это приписанное.


Приписано синтезирующим умом как некая независимая сущность: "кот-в-украшениях". В чем она пребывает: в коте или в украшениях или в их совокупности?
По отдельности не пребывает, это ясно, и также единое ("кот-в-украшениях") не может пребывать во множественном (в коте + украшения).
По таком принципу строится отрицание с точки зрения "единого и множественного".
Можно еще выстаивать на основе взаимозавасимости: единое не может зависеть от иного, должно существовать само по себе, быть самосущим.
"Кот-в-украшениях" зависит от "кота" и "украшений", значит, не является отдельной независимой сущностью и не существует в абсолютном смысле.
Хоты условно мы видим кота в украшениях, на уроне относительного он существует как "праджняпти сат".
Отрицается *собственная сущность*, называемая "кот-в-украшениях", как *реально наличествующая* в этой видимости.

Вот такой менталной эквилибристикой и выстраивается объект отрицания в прасанге.
Это ламрим, детка )))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> _Пустой ясности без дхарм вообще не бывает._


Учителя говорят, что бывает )))))

----------


## Фил

> А для Фила не находить ничего - это, кажется, просто вопрос чести )))


 вот только что ведь просил не запихивать прасангику в нигилизм! И на тебе!

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Тибетские Учителя критиковали друг друга во второстепенных философских частностях, а не по фундаментальным, коренным вопросам. Разночтения школ не принципиальны. Пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, в единстве с нирваническим проявлениями, одинаково признаётся Гелуг, Сакья, Кагью, Ньингма, Бодонг, Джонанг Тактен Пунцог Чолинг.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> вот только что ведь просил не запихивать прасангику в нигилизм! И на тебе!


Вот так круто снижается способность к пониманию в результате тягчайшего поступка (отказа от Дхармы). Раньше об этом только в наставлениях встречал, но вживую никогда не видел. Сергей ведь действительно не понимает, что читает, обладая интеллектом выше среднего. Это необъяснимо исключительно с житейской точки зрения (ведь интеллект высокий!) *Подтверждение реальности закона кармы.* 

Жаль - если без очищения, то сразу после смерти, без бардо становления, отказавшемуся от Дхармы гарантирован адский адъ Авичи.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В мире чего только нет, Фил.
> Даже если не брать небуддийские воззрения (а они, как и буддисты, основываются исключительно на собственном понимании истинного), в хинаяне, думаю, такой критики полно.
> Тхеравада тоже не особо жалует праджняпрамиту, а уж тантрические сочинения Нагарджуны точно на дух не принимает, как ересь и искажение буддизма.
> Ну и так далее.


Так это не критика. Это бледные неудачные попытки.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так это не критика. Это бледные неудачные попытки.


Это пустословие)))
Вам так кажется, точно так же, как ваши мысли или мысли Евгения, видятся вам состоятельннми. Уверяю вас, эти критики точно так же усматривают состятельность в своих словах.

----------


## Алексей А

> Думаете, Горампа и прочие критики Цонкапы были менее начитанными, чем вы?


При чем тут начитанность. Тут важно понимание. Не надо думать, что вам пишут цитаты и посты только из веры в эти цитаты и в основателей мадхьямаки. 
В понимании объекта отрицания нет ничего запредельного рассудку или связанного с верой. Эта подготовка к медитации на пустоту - рассудочный метод.
Все, полагаю и вы тоже, кому пустота от самобытия видится полным отрицанием существования, совершили ошибку расширения объекта отрицания (на эту ошибку Цонкапа указывал).
Объект отрицания тонок для понимания. (Тут Евгений В. Балакирев не прав в том, что пара цитат могут легко прояснить этот вопрос. На правильное понимание может уйти длительное время).
И я не думаю, что объект отрицания прасангики отличается от аналогичного в вашей системе, т.к. у всех одинаковое врожденное приписывание самобытия вещам - искомый объект отрицания, и его в любом случае придется правильно понять.

----------

Дубинин (31.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015), Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Приписано синтезирующим умом как некая независимая сущность: "кот-в-украшениях". В чем она пребывает: в коте или в украшениях или в их совокупности?
> По отдельности не пребывает, это ясно, и также единое ("кот-в-украшениях") не может пребывать во множественном (в коте + украшения).
> По таком принципу строится отрицание с точки зрения "единого и множественного".
> Можно еще выстаивать на основе взаимозавасимости: единое не может зависеть от иного, должно существовать само по себе, быть самосущим.
> "Кот-в-украшениях" зависит от "кота" и "украшений", значит, не является отдельной независимой сущностью и не существует в абсолютном смысле.
> Хоты условно мы видим кота в украшениях, на уроне относительного он существует как "праджняпти сат".
> Отрицается *собственная сущность*, называемая "кот-в-украшениях", как *реально наличествующая* в этой видимости.
> 
> Вот такой менталной эквилибристикой и выстраивается объект отрицания в прасанге.
> Это ламрим, детка )))))



Там не доказано почему единое не может зависеть от иного. Кот это единое, это атман окрашенный телом.  Единое, оно в том смысле что оно является живым, а это значит является котом. Если бы не было так, что атман плюс тело равно кот, атман+тело= кот, то тогда было бы не возможно, чтобы существовало такое живое существо, по имени Кот.
Но, кот существует. Кот по имени Кот существует. Это значит, что было так что атман+тело=кот. Было, а не не было. 
Итак, вы сказали что единое не может зависеть от иного. Вы это сказали но не доказали. Сейчас я скажу вот что. Ваш вывод это ваша не правда. А теперь, я докажу. Я уже доказал почему кот это единое, а теперь докажу что оно может зависеть от иного. Если кота запереть в комнате в которой нет еды, и если кот в течении нескольких дней будет находиться в этой комнате без еды, то, он начнёт чувствовать боль, боль голода. Если дать ему еду, если он поест, то, его боль прекратится, и её не будет, она перестанет существовать.
Это значит что единое зависит от иного, кот зависит от наличия еды или отсутствия еды.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как ты это себе представляешь? Ум без объекта? Давай цитату на ум без объекта. Тем более зеркала без отражений -- это что-то странное.


Блин, ну сколько можно повторять одно и то же?

Если снова воспользоваться сравнением с зеркалом, то реализация Тела Света означает, что человек, который ее обрел, *больше не находится в состоянии отражений, а погружается в состояние самого зеркала, в природу и энергию зеркала.*
ННР.  КРИСТАЛЛ И ПУТЬ СВЕТА

Да и понятно: если изначальный ум не зависит от иного, нежели он сам, то почему он непременно должен сосуществовать с отражениями (которые он сам же и порождает как видимости)?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это пустословие)))
> Вам так кажется, точно так же, как ваши мысли или мысли Евгения, видятся вам состоятельннми. Уверяю вас, эти критики точно так же усматривают состятельность в своих словах.


Ибо воистину!

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Там не доказано почему единое не может зависеть от иного.


Слушайте, пусть вам это Герман объясняет, он любитель лясы точить ))))
Я дал общую схему по ламриму, а за подробностями - к нему, он у нас специалист в этой части.
Уверен, вы с ним найдете общий язык.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Опять ваши однообразные заклинения?
> Если *оно не существует*, то должно отрицаться. Однако очевидно, что так считают не во всех школах буддизма:
> 
> восприятие самого этого абсолютного истинно устанавливается как *непустое от собственной сущности (rang gi ngo bo) и не является тем, что опровергается*.
> ...
> ...абсолютный объект, пустой от относительного, и субъектное изначальное осознавание, а также абсолютные дхармы, которые видятся изначальным осознаванием, *не отрицаются и не отбрасываются.*
> 
> Мипам Ринпоче
> Львиный рык утверждения пустотности другого
> ...





> Блин, ну сколько можно повторять одно и то же?
> 
> Если снова воспользоваться сравнением с зеркалом, то реализация Тела Света означает, что человек, который ее обрел, *больше не находится в состоянии отражений, а погружается в состояние самого зеркала, в природу и энергию зеркала.*
> ННР.  КРИСТАЛЛ И ПУТЬ СВЕТА
> 
> Да и понятно: если изначальный ум не зависит от иного, нежели он сам, то почему он непременно должен сосуществовать с отражениями (которые он сам же и порождает как видимости)?


Адский адЪ!  :Big Grin:  Потому что "абсолютные дхармы, которые видятся изначальным осознаванием, не отрицаются и не отбрасываются" - как сами процитировали. Избавление от обусловленности (от сансарных отражений-дхарм) не означает отсутствие нирванических, асанскрита дхарм.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Приписано синтезирующим умом как некая независимая сущность: "кот-в-украшениях". В чем она пребывает: в коте или в украшениях или в их совокупности?
> По отдельности не пребывает, это ясно, и также единое ("кот-в-украшениях") не может пребывать во множественном (в коте + украшения).
> )


Кот это и есть единое, это атман+тело кота. Оно пребывает в самом себе. Атман пребывает в атмане и в теле кота. Тело кота пребывает в атмане. Итак единое, пребывает в себе самом. В самом себе. Тело-то не отрезано от атмана. Тогда зачем говорить, что существует какое-то множественное? Множественное, это когда нет соединённости. А атман кота соединён с телом кота.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Слушайте, пусть вам это Герман объясняет, он любитель лясы точить ))))
> Я дал общую схему по ламриму, а за подробностями - к нему, он у нас специалист в этой части.
> Уверен, вы с ним найдете общий язык.


 Я специально сказал, высказывайтесь в пределах короткого сообщения. Причём тут какие-то лясы?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Слушайте, пусть вам это Герман объясняет, он любитель лясы точить ))))
> Я дал общую схему по ламриму, а за подробностями - к нему, он у нас специалист в этой части.
> Уверен, вы с ним найдете общий язык.


У Чже Цонкапы и в Большом Ламриме есть жентонг. Нежданчик?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tong Po

> Конечно, Шива имманентен омрачённости - с абсолютной точки зрения некому больше омрачаться, так как всё есть Шива. Этот Бог омрачён и страдает. Буддисты в _такого_ Пробуждённого не верят. Когда природа будды самоомрачается, как Шива в Шакти, получается обычное страдающее существо.


Это Вы к Нико обращайтесь. Я же просил Вас Вашим графоманством не комментировать мои посты.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Грех смеяться, а что делать? Надо бы положить конец неадекватному гелугоборчеству.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это Вы к Нико обращайтесь. Я же просил Вас Вашим графоманством не комментировать мои посты.


Ибо воистину Шива имманентен омрачённости, но сам не омрачён! Долой логику! Ом Шива-Шакти Хум!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вы ответьте на моё сообщение про три части. Не про три поворота а про три части. Посмотрим, что в буддизме шире чьих-то мозгов а что не шире.





> Вопрос про часть 3. Часть 3, это то про что сказано в учении мадхъямаки?


В соответствии с мадхьямакой, будда не только не говорит о верёвке, что это змея, но и не говорит, что это верёвка, так как верёвочность верёвки создаётся умом и то, что называется верёвкой, подобно отражению верёвки в воде.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (31.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Грех смеяться, а что делать? Надо бы положить конец неадекватному гелугоборчеству.


Не будет неадекватных гелугофанатиков —не будет и гелугоборчества.

----------

Pema Sonam (31.05.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Не будет неадекватных гелугофанатиков —не будет и гелугоборчества.


Адекватность - дело наживное. Главное, что Гелуг адекватна.

----------


## Алексей А

> Не будет неадекватных гелугофанатиков —не будет и гелугоборчества.


Куда же без фанатиков, они есть везде.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Это пустословие)))
> Вам так кажется, точно так же, как ваши мысли или мысли Евгения, видятся вам состоятельннми. Уверяю вас, эти критики точно так же усматривают состятельность в своих словах.


Сергей, извините, но пустословием занимаетесь Вы.
Философствование мадхъямаки-прасангики (а также скептиков в европейской традиции) уникально в своей адогматичности и открытости ко всему новому и неизученному.
Это уникальное знание, которое похоронено на Западе (в учебнике по философии ни слова нет ни про Пиррона, ни про Секста Эмпирика, Дэвида Юма выставляют эдаким дурачком, Витгенштейна вообще относят к позитивистам).
В практическом применении это знание сохранилось и используется в система мадхъямака-прасангика.

Это не мне что-то видится.
Сама философия построена так, что является непротиворечивым срединным путём.

Ни одной критики этой системы как на Западе так и на Востоке не было.
Единственную ремарку делают, что "скептицизм Юма неопровергаем" попутно выставляя его бездействующим неактивным наблюдателем, не способным менять что-то в мире - и что самое главное, это тоже не так.

Честно говоря, у Вас в традиции написано Ньингма, но Вы уже заигрались в свое интеллектуальное судоку.
Правда не в большом количестве текстов, она очень проста и понятна.

----------

Дубинин (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Разность подходов Гелуг и Ньингма - в использовании терма. Древнеиндийские (не по названию, но но сути) используются, тибетские - на всякий случай - чаще нет. Потому что были, есть и будут ложные терма. В Гелуг предпочитают вообще терма не использовать, и так подстраховаться. Не отрицать (поскольку были, есть и будут настоящие терма), но и не использовать. Учения индийских Махасиддх - это   Учения, проверенные временем. Так безопаснее, надёжней.

Не такое уж фундаментальное различие.
Особенно сейчас, когда Гелуг вовлечена в Римэ, и ньингмапинские терма используются в частной практике.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ибо воистину Шива имманентен омрачённости, но сам не омрачён! Долой логику! Ом Шива-Шакти Хум!


Перестаньте есть грибы. Они на Вас плохо действуют.

Ом Трийамбакам Йаджамахе Сугандхим Пушти Вардханам Урварукамива Бандханан Мритьор Мукши'а Мамритат...

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Ещё в СССР бурятские гелугпинские Ламы учили некоторым ньингмапинским практикам. Мантре Падмасамбхавы "Ом Ах Хум Ваджра Гуру Падме Сиддхи Хум" учили абсолютно точно.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Перестаньте есть грибы. Они на Вас плохо действуют.
> Ом Трийамбакам Йаджамахе Сугандхим Пушти Вардханам Урварукамива Бандханан Мритьор Мукши'а Мамритат...


Шива как Шакти имманентен омрачённости, но сам неомрачён. Долой логику - ибо воистину!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ни одной критики этой системы как на Западе так и на Востоке не было.


Ну как же? мы ведь видим, что буддийские учителя во всю критикуют друг друга. Просто вам с Германом больше импонирует одна позиция, а мне (и еще некоторым участникам) - другая. Причем, я нахожу подтверждение своих мыслей в аутентичных текстах. Что плохого в такой интеллектуальной игре?
В итоге, все дело в личных предпочтениях. Истина - всегда вопрос личного понимания, и все мы что-то понимаем, но как однажды метко заметил один участник на Дхарма.орг, "умный понимает умное, а дурак - глупое". Конечно, я о мыслительных способностях Германа столь же невысокого мнения, что о он о моих. И оба мы имеем на это равное право.

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну как же? мы ведь видим, что буддийские учителя во всю критикуют друг друга.


Во второстепенных деталях. Идёт процесс шлифовки, уточнения позиций, что одинаково полезно для всех школ. Споры для прояснения основ практики, а не опровержения Дхармы. Пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне одинаково признаётся прасангиками Гелуг и жентонгпа Ньингма.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Горампа критиковал крайние трактовки, и был прав.


И именно поэтому в Тибете его сочинения попали под запрет?
Евгений, вы готовы любую чушь сморозить, лишь бы возразить.
Совершенно неинтересно с вами разговаривать, как впрочем со всяким религиозным фанатиком. Зря я ввязался, не хотел же картон ваших измышлений пережевывать )))

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну как же? мы ведь видим, что буддийские учителя во всю критикуют друг друга. Просто вам с Германом больше импонирует одна позиция, а мне (и еще некоторым участникам) - другая. Причем, я нахожу подтверждение своих мыслей в аутентичных текстах. Что плохого в такой интеллектуальной игре?
> В итоге, все дело в личных предпочтениях. Истина - всегда вопрос личного понимания, и все мы что-то понимаем, но как однажды метко заметил один участник на Дхарма.орг, "умный понимает умное, а дурак - глупое". Конечно, я о мыслительных способностях Германа столь же невысокого мнения, что о он о моих. И оба мы имеем на это равное право.


Критика как процесс, конечно была и есть.
Содержательной критике, которая бы поставила крест на мадхъямака - не было и нет.
Вы же сами не способны ни одного обоснованного критического аргумента предоставить. Съезжаете на глум, хи-хи и анекдоты.

Ваша огромная ошибка, что Вы воспринимаете мадхъямаку просто как "еще одна философия", которая в чем-то лучше в чем-то хуже других
и можно затеять интеллектуальную возню и поперекидывать догмы туда-сюда.

В мадхъямаке-прасангике нет догм, перекидывать нечего.
Неужели Вы этого не понимаете?!

Это слабительное, которое самоустраняется вместе с болезнью.
Что либо лучше человеческая мысль на настоящий момент не создала.

----------

Алексей А (31.05.2015), Дубинин (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> И именно поэтому в Тибете его сочинения попали под запрет?


А ещё кто-то где-то георгиевскую ленточку взял, и растоптал! Взял, и растоптал! Взял, и растоптал! sheet happens.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Шива как Шакти имманентен омрачённости, но сам неомрачён. Долой логику - ибо воистину!


РУДРО НАРА УМА НАРИ
ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
РУДРО БРАХМА УМА ВАНИ
ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
РУДРО ВИШНУР УМА АКШМИС
ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
РУДРАХ СУРЬЯ УМА ЧХАЙА
ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
РУДРАХ СОМА УМА ТАРА
ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
РУДРО ДИВА УМА РАТРИС
ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
РУДРО ЯДЖНЯ УМА ВЕДИС
...
ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> РУДРО НАРА УМА НАРИ
> ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
> РУДРО БРАХМА УМА ВАНИ
> ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
> РУДРО ВИШНУР УМА АКШМИС
> ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
> РУДРАХ СУРЬЯ УМА ЧХАЙА
> ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
> РУДРАХ СОМА УМА ТАРА
> ...


Шива как Шакти имманентен омрачённости, но сам неомрачён. Долой логику - ибо воистину! Ом Шива-Шакти Хум, Ом Шива-Шакти Хум, Ом Шива-Шакти Хум, Ом Шива-Шакти Хум, Ом Шива-Шакти Хум, логика уйти, логика уйди, логика отженись навсегда, логика пошла на, Ом Шива-Шакти Хум, Пхэт!

----------


## Tong Po

> Шива как Шакти имманентен омрачённости, но сам неомрачён. Долой логику - ибо воистину! Ом Шива-Шакти Хум, Ом Шива-Шакти Хум, Ом Шива-Шакти Хум, Ом Шива-Шакти Хум, Ом Шива-Шакти Хум, логика уйти, логика уйди, логика отженись навсегда, логика пошла на, Ом Шива-Шакти Хум, Пхэт!


РУДРО ВАХНИР УМА СВАХА
ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
РУДРО ВЕДА УМА ШАСТРАМ
ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
РУДРО ВРИКША УМА ВАЛЛИ
ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
РУДРО ГАНДХА УМА ПУШПАМ
ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
РУДРОРТХА АКШАРАХ СОМА
ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ
РУДРО ЛИНГАМ УМА ПИТХА
ТАСМАИ ТАСЙАИ НАМО НАМАХ

----------


## Сергей Хос

> как "еще одна философия", которая в чем-то лучше в чем-то хуже других
> и можно затеять интеллектуальную возню и поперекидывать догмы туда-сюда.
> В мадхъямаке-прасангике нет догм, перекидывать нечего.
> Неужели Вы этого не понимаете?!


Будь оно так, не было бы полемики между школами. А она есть.
Догм, может, и нет, но понимание действительно разное, как это видно из того, что написано разными авторами.
Мы на этом строим собственное понимание, которое тоже различно.
Его-то и обсуждаем.
Что не так?

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Будь оно так, не было бы полемики между школами. А она есть.
> Догм, может, и нет, но понимание действительно разное, как это видно из того, что написано разными авторами.
> Мы на этом строим собственное понимание, которое тоже различно.
> Его-то и обсуждаем.
> Что не так?


Как что? Прасангика гелуг некритикуема в принципе. Она верна априори. У неё нет догм, у неё нет изъянов, а, если кто, таковые видит, то он слабоумный, нуждающийся в срочной госпитализации в Авичи. Это же очевидно.

----------

Сергей Хос (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Будь оно так, не было бы полемики между школами. А она есть.
> Догм, может, и нет, но понимание действительно разное, как это видно из того, что написано разными авторами.
> Мы на этом строим собственное понимание, которое тоже различно.
> Его-то и обсуждаем.
> Что не так?


Жентонг (маха-мадхьямака) Ньингма признаёт пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне точно так же, как и Гелуг. Различия касаются трактовок нирванической ясности, которую Гелуг признаёт, как и Ньингма. Описания ясного света и ригпа различаются. Пустота от самобытия, на абсолютном уровне - принимаются Гелуг и Ньингма одинаково.

----------


## Кузьмич

> В соответствии с мадхьямакой, будда не только не говорит о верёвке, что это змея, но и не говорит, что это верёвка, так как верёвочность верёвки создаётся умом и то, что называется верёвкой, подобно отражению верёвки в воде.


Так веревка все-таки где-то существует, раз нечто сравнивается с отражением веревки?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пустота от самобытия, на абсолютном уровне - принимаются Гелуг и Ньингма одинаково.


Из цитат Мипама, которые я приводил, следует, что по-разному.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Как что? Прасангика гелуг некритикуема в принципе. Она верна априори. У неё нет догм, у неё нет изъянов, а, если кто, таковые видит, то он слабоумный, нуждающийся в срочной госпитализации в Авичи. Это же очевидно.


Некритикуема *пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне* - которая является учением не только прасангики, но и жентонг. Что же касается идущих в Авичи, они неспособны отличить общий фундамент буддийских школ от выстраиваемых на нём различных школьных вариаций - да и от шиваизма заодно.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Из цитат Мипама, которые я приводил, следует, что по-разному.


Не следует.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

(C невинным видом.) А в чём фундаментальное отличие буддизма от учений индийских тиртхиков, если абсолютное и пустота не пусты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне? Может кто знает, а? Может, на БФ преобладают _подобные тиртхикам_ (см. Патрул Ринпоче, "Слова моего Всеблагого Учителя"), почему нет?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Патрул Ринпоче: "Подобные тиртхикам люди, которые придерживаются взглядов, противоречащих совершенной Дхарме, тоже не имеют возможности должным образом ей следовать." 

_Подобным тиртхикам_ никак не может нравиться школа Атиши и Цонкапы, потому что оба ставили целью очищение Учения. Если же с воззрением всё в порядке (как у Патрул Ринпоче, цитировавшего Атишу и Дромтонпу) - то и к Гелуг нет претензий.

----------


## Tong Po

> Патрул Ринпоче: "Подобные тиртхикам люди, которые придерживаются взглядов, противоречащих совершенной Дхарме, тоже не имеют возможности должным образом ей следовать." 
> 
> _Подобным тиртхикам_ никак не может нравиться школа Атиши и Цонкапы, потому что оба ставили целью очищение Учения. Если же с воззрением всё в порядке (как у Патрул Ринпоче, цитировавшего Атишу и Дромтонпу) - то и к Гелуг нет претензий.


Претензии не к гелуг (ващще фиолетова) - претензии к Вам, как к религиозному фанатику.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

*"Главное в моем учении Тайной Мантры — воззрение"* 
Падмасамбхава (цитируемый Патрул Ринпоче в "Словах моего Всеблагого Учителя").

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Претензии не к гелуг (ващще фиолетова) - претензии к Вам, как к религиозному фанатику.


Ибо воистину, Шива имманентен омрачённости, но сам не омрачён, ибо воистину, Ом Шива-Шакти Хум. Фиолетовый Вы наш, божье горлышко.

----------


## Shus

> ....А в чём фундаментальное отличие буддизма от учений индийских тиртхиков, если абсолютное и пустота не пусты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне? ....


11-ое коренное падение бодхисатвы: "Обучать пустотности тех, чьи умы неподготовлены".
Или в Вашей шуньятаваде нет дна? :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так веревка все-таки где-то существует, раз нечто сравнивается с отражением веревки?


Паринишпанна, которой в сущности своей является паратантра (иначе называемая просто _тантрой_) реальна. Татхагатагарбха, дхармата пуста от самобытия: пустой от самобытия она и проявляется.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ибо воистину, Шива имманентен омрачённости, но сам не омрачён, ибо воистину, Ом Шива-Шакти Хум. Фиолетовый Вы наш, божье горлышко.


yadbrahma rudrahṛdayamahāvidyāprakāśitam |
tadbrahmamātrāvasthānapadavīmadhunā bhaje ||
om saha nāvavatu || saha nau bhunaktu || saha vīryaṁ karavāvahai ||
tejasvināvadhītamastu mā vidviṣāvahai ||
om śāntiḥ śāntiḥ śāntiḥ ||
hariḥ om || 
hṛdayaṁ kuṇḍalī bhasmarudrākśagaṇadarśanam |
tārasāraṁ mahāvākyaṁ pañcabrahmāgnihotrakam || 1||
praṇamya śirasā pādau śuko vyāsamuvāca ha |
ko devaḥ sarvadeveṣu kasmindevāśca sarvaśaḥ || 2||
kasya śuśrūṣaṇānnityaṁ prītā devā bhavanti me |
tasya tadvacanaṁ śrutvā pratyuvāca pitā śukam || 3||
sarvadevātmako rudraḥ sarve devāḥ śivātmakāḥ |
rudrasya dakśiṇe pārśve ravirbrahmā trayo'gnayaḥ || 4||
vāmapārśve umā devī viṣṇuḥ somo'pi te trayaḥ |
yā umā sā svayaṁ viṣṇuryo viṣṇuḥ sa hi candramāḥ || 5||
ye namasyanti govindaṁ te namasyanti śaṅkaram |
ye'rcayanti hariṁ bhaktyā te'rcayanti vṛṣadhvajam || 6||
ye dviṣanti virūpākśaṁ te dviṣanti janārdanam |
ye rudraṁ nābhijānanti te na jānanti keśavam || 7||
rudrātpravartate bījaṁ bījayonirjanārdanaḥ |
yo rudraḥ sa svayaṁ brahmā yo brahmā sa hutāśanaḥ || 8||
brahmaviṣṇumayo rudra agnīṣomātkaṁ jagat |
puṁliṅgaṁ sarvamīśānaṁ strīliṅgaṁ bhagavatyumā || 9||
umārudrātmikāḥ sarvāḥ grajāḥ sthāvarajaṅgamāḥ |
vyaktaṁ sarvamumārūpamavyaktaṁ tu maheśvaram || 10|| 
umā śaṅkarayogo yaḥ sa yogo viṣṇurucyate |
yastu tasmai namaskāraṁ kuryādbhaktisamanvitaḥ || 11||
ātmānaṁ paramātmānamantarātmānameva ca |
jñātvā trividhamātmānaṁ paramātmānamāśrayet || 12||
antarātmā bhavedbrahmā paramātmā maheśvaraḥ |
sarveṣāmeva bhūtānāṁ viṣṇurātmā sanātanaḥ || 13||
asya trailokyavṛkśasya bhūmau viṭapaśākhinaḥ |
agraṁ madhyaṁ tathā mūlaṁ viṣṇubrahmamaheśvarāḥ || 14||
kāryaṁ viṣṇuḥ kriyā brahmā kāraṇaṁ tu maheśvaraḥ |
prayojanārthaṁ rudreṇa mūrtirekā tridhā kṛtā || 15||
dharmo rudro jagadviṣṇuḥ sarvajñānaṁ pitāmahaḥ |
śrīrudra rudra rudreti yastaṁ brūyādvicakśaṇaḥ || 16||
kīrtanātsarvadevasya sarvapāpaiḥ pramucyate |
rudro nara umā nārī tasmai tasyai namo namaḥ || 17||
rudro brahmā umā vāṇī tasmai tasyai namo namaḥ |
rudro viṣṇurumā lakśmīstasmai tasyai namo namaḥ || 18||

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> 11-ое коренное падение бодхисатвы: "Обучать пустотности тех, чьи умы неподготовлены".
> Или в Вашей шуньятаваде нет дна?


А я и не берусь судить, что сам в Авичи не сорвусь. Дело житейское.

----------

Shus (31.05.2015), Нико (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> yadbrahma rudrahṛdayamahāvidyāprakāśitam |
> tadbrahmamātrāvasthānapadavīmadhunā bhaje ||
> om saha nāvavatu || saha nau bhunaktu || saha vīryaṁ karavāvahai ||
> tejasvināvadhītamastu mā vidviṣāvahai ||
> om śāntiḥ śāntiḥ śāntiḥ ||
> hariḥ om || 
> hṛdayaṁ kuṇḍalī bhasmarudrākśagaṇadarśanam |
> tārasāraṁ mahāvākyaṁ pañcabrahmāgnihotrakam || 1||
> praṇamya śirasā pādau śuko vyāsamuvāca ha |
> ...


Праведные шиваиты попадают в рай. А кто симпатизировал Е.С. Далай-Ламе - встретятся с ним снова, встанут на Путь - и Пробудятся. Будда в форме Калачакры излагал для шиваитов агамы. Шива стал буддистом и давно уже достиг реализации. Будда в форме Чакрасамвары ему уже помог.

----------


## Tong Po

> Праведные шиваиты попадают в рай. А кто симпатизировал Е.С. Далай-Ламе - встретятся с ним снова, встанут на Путь и Пробудятся. Будда в форме Калачакры излагал для шиваитов агамы. Шива стал буддистом и давно уже достиг реализации. Будда в форме Чакрасамвары ему уже помог.


Это которые прутся от рангтонг?

----------


## Tong Po

> А я и не берусь судить, что сам в Авичи не сорвусь. Дело житейское.


rudro vahnirumā svāhā tasmai tasyai namo namaḥ |
rudro veda umā śāstaṁ tasmai tasyai namo namaḥ || 21||
rudro vṛkśa umā vallī tasmai tasyai namo namaḥ |
rudro gandha umā puṣpaṁ tasmai tasyai namo namaḥ || 22||
rudro'rtha akśaraḥ somā tasmai tasyai namo namaḥ |
rudro liṅgamumā pīṭhaṁ tasmai tasyai namo namaḥ || 23||
sarvadevātmakaṁ rudraṁ namaskuryātpṛthakpṛthak |
ebhirmantrapadaireva namasyāmīśapārvatī || 24||
yatra yatra bhavetsārdhamimaṁ mantramudīrayet |
brahmahā jalamadhye tu sarvapāpaiḥ pramucyate || 25||
sarvādhiṣṭhānamadvandvaṁ paraṁ brahma sanātanam |
saccidānandarūpaṁ tadavāṅmanasagocaram || 26||
tasminsuvidite sarvaṁ vijñātaṁ syādidaṁ śuka |
tadātmakatvātsarvasya tasmādbhinnaṁ nahi kvacit || 27||
dve vidye veditavye hi parā caivāparā ca te |
tatrāparā tu vidyaiṣā ṛgvedo yajureva ca || 28||
sāmavedastathātharvavedaḥ śikśā munīśvara |
kalpo vyākaraṇaṁ caiva niruktaṁ chanda eva ca || 29||
jyotiṣaṁ ca yathā nātmaviṣayā api buddhayaḥ |
athaiṣā paramā vidyā yayātmā paramākśaram || 30|| 
yattadadreśyamagrāhyamagotraṁ rūpavarjitam |
acakśuḥśrotramatyarthaṁ tadapāṇipadaṁ tathā || 31||
nityaṁ vibhuṁ sarvagataṁ susūkśmaṁ ca tadavyayam |
tadbhūtayoniṁ paśyanti dhīrā ātmānamātmani || 32||
yaḥ sarvajñaḥ sarvavidyo yasya jñānamayaṁ tapaḥ |
tasmādatrānnarūpeṇa jāyate jagadāvaliḥ || 33||
satyavadbhāti tatsarvaṁ rajjusarpavadāsthitam |
tadetadakśaraṁ satyaṁ tadvijñāya vimucyate || 34||
jñānenaiva hi saṁsāravināśo naiva karmaṇā |
śrotriyaṁ brahmaniṣṭhaṁ svaguruṁ gacchedyathāvidhi || 35||
gurustasmai parāṁ vidyāṁ dadyādbrahmātmabodhinīm |
guhāyāṁ nihitaṁ sākśādakśaraṁ veda cennaraḥ || 36||
chitvā'vidyāmahāgranthiṁ śivaṁ gacchetsanātanam |
tadetadamṛtaṁ satyaṁ tadboddhavyaṁ mumukśibhiḥ || 37||
dhanustāraṁ śaro hyātmā brahma tallakśyamucyate |
apramattena veddhavyaṁ śaravattanmayo bhavet || 38||
lakśyaṁ sarvagataṁ caiva śaraḥ sarvagato mukhaḥ |
veddhā sarvagataścaiva śivalakśyaṁ na saṁśayaḥ || 39||
na tatra candrārkavapuḥ prakāśate
na vānti vātāḥ sakalā devatāśca |
sa eṣa devaḥ kṛtabhāvabhūtaḥ

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это которые прутся от рангтонг?


Рантонг, на самом деле, был в Древней Индии. В тантрическом Тибете в эту крайность могли впадать единицы учащихся, и то до первого учебного дебата. Сторонников рантонг - реальных, во плоти - среди тибетских Лам найти не представляется возможным. (Имеется в виду рантонг как предмет специальной критики в жентонг.)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так веревка все-таки где-то существует, раз нечто сравнивается с отражением веревки?


«Где-то существует» подобная иллюзии верёвка, которая воспринимается как настоящая верёвка, а в тяжёлых случаях — змея  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015), Нико (31.05.2015), Сергей Хос (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А я и не берусь судить, что сам в Авичи не сорвусь. Дело житейское.


Слова настоящего бодхисаттвы ))

----------


## Нико

> Рантонг, на самом деле, был в Древней Индии. В тантрическом Тибете в эту крайность могли впадать единицы учащихся, и то до первого учебного дебата. Сторонников рантонг - реальных, во плоти - среди тибетских Лам найти не представляется возможным. (Имеется в виду рантонг как предмет специальной критики в жентонг.)


Не, почему же не представляется. Представляется. И это не крайность вообще.В жентонг не понимали эту систему,ХОТЯ ХОС ЗНАЛ И ПЕРЕВОДИЛ.

----------


## Нико

> Слова настоящего бодхисаттвы ))


А ты чё тут ёрничаешь? Книжку хоть бы сверстал. А то Пабонку сделал, хоть его взглядов не придерживаешься, а мою -- никак.

----------

Сергей Хос (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не, почему же не представляется. Представляется. И это не крайность вообще.В жентонг не понимали эту систему,ХОТЯ ХОС ЗНАЛ И ПЕРЕВОДИЛ.


)))))))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну и что? эка невидаль. Долпопа тоже махасиддха, не говоря уж о Таранатхе.
> Будем мерить, у кого сиддхи длинее и на этом основании оценивать философию? ))))
> Говорю же: вы религиозный фанатик.


Долпопа может под конец стал Буддой - я откуда знаю? Мне это неведомо. То, что известно - это отрицание у _историчного_ Долпопы пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне (не у того "Долпопы", которому в текстах Джамгона Конгтрула приписаны взгляды Третьего Кармапы). Здесь, объективно, расхождение с традиционным учением тибетских школ - включая Джонанг Тактен Пунцог Чолинг с Богдо-Гэгэном (бывшим в прошлой жизни Таранатхой) во главе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ты чё тут ёрничаешь?


не, я взапраду: респект и уважуха ))

----------


## Нико

> Долпопа может под конец стал Буддой - я откуда знаю? Мне это неведомо. То, что известно - это отрицание у _историчного_ Долпопы пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне (не у того "Долпопы", которому в текстах Джамгона Конгтрула приписаны взгляды Третьего Кармапы). Здесь, объективно, расхождение с традиционным учением тибетских школ - включая Джонанг Тактен Пунцог Чолинг с Богдо-Гэгэном (бывшим в прошой жизни Таранатхой) во главе.


Богдо-геген когда-то был Анандой. Он ещё многим кем был. И давайте задумаемся, товарищи: если наши учителя в разных воплощениях представляли разные взгляды, о чём это говорит????

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> ྆А зачем Neroli лайкает, то, что не понимает -- это вообще шире моего мозга)))).


А давай ты расскажешь, что именно из того, что я лайкнула мне не понятно? 
Или извинись.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> «Где-то существует» подобная иллюзии верёвка, которая воспринимается как настоящая верёвка, а в тяжёлых случаях — змея


Во! Золотые слова, настоящий анализ по трем свабхавам:
1) Где-то существует = паринишпанна
2) подобная иллюзии верёвка, которая воспринимается как настоящая = паратантра
3) а в тяжёлых случаях — змея = парикальпита

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Не, почему же не представляется. Представляется. И это не крайность вообще.В жентонг не понимали эту систему,ХОТЯ ХОС ЗНАЛ И ПЕРЕВОДИЛ.


Да кто же отрицает нирванические проявления и ясный свет? Это же крайняя трактовка саутрантики какая-то. В Древней Индии - именно во времена саутрантики, ещё до философии Асанги - могли существовать те рантонгпа, что критикуются в жентонг. Но найти их среди тибетских Лам не представляется возможным. Кто бы смог учить, что Будда мудростью не обладает, отрицать дхармы нирваны (асанскрита) как реальность полного Пробуждения, отрицать всеведение Будды, отрицать ясный свет?

Это экзотика в тантрическом контексте всех тибетских школ.

----------


## Нико

> А давай ты расскажешь, что именно из того, что я лайкнула мне не понятно? 
> Или извинись.


Я извиняюсь. Только не поняла я, что ты поняла).

----------


## Нико

> Во! Золотые слова, настоящий анализ по трем свабхавам:
> 1) Где-то существует = паринишванна
> 2) подобная иллюзии верёвка, которая воспринимается как настоящая = паратантра
> 3) а в тяжёлых случаях — змея = парикальпита


А с чего такой восторг? Верёвка, которую принимают за змею -- это классический пример подмены отн. истины глюком.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Во! Золотые слова, настоящий анализ по трем свабхавам:
> 1) Где-то существует = паринишпанна
> 2) подобная иллюзии верёвка, которая воспринимается как настоящая = паратантра
> 3) а в тяжёлых случаях — змея = парикальпита


Неее...

Паринишпанна подобна иллюзии. Паратантра (в сущности своей, паринишпанна) тоже: но в случае Вайбхашики, причинно-обусловленные дхармы самосущи. Если же воображается атман (реальная со своей стороны подкладка дхарм, от них отдельная) это тяжёлый случай: голимая парикальпита.

Татхагатагарбха (дхармата) пуста от самобытия.

----------


## Нико

> Неее...
> 
> Паринишпанна подобна иллюзии. Паратантра (в сущности своей, паринишпанна) тоже: но в случае Вайбхашики, причинно-обусловленные дхармы самосущи. Если же воображается атман (реальная со своей стороны подкладка дхарм, от них отдельная) это тяжёлый случай: голимая парикальпита.
> 
> Татхагатагарбха (дхармата) пуста от самобытия.


 Вы не о том о чём-то. Ребята тут о воззрении для "личностей высших способностей", а Вы зачем-то о вайбхашике, хотя "высшие" её почему-то тоже не поняли.)))))))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы не о том о чём-то. Ребята тут о воззрении для "личностей высших способностей", а Вы зачем-то о вайбхашике, хотя "высшие" её почему-то тоже не поняли.)))))))


И санскрита, и асанскрита дхармы одинаково пусты от самобытия. И паратантра (причинно-обусловленное) и паринишпанна (необусловленное) одинаково пусты от самобытия. Потому что и то, и другое - дхармата. Безначальность и неустранимость ("атман") дхарм, как порядка вещей - это реальность пустых от самобытия дхарм (анатман). Это асанскрита дхармата, как таковая (таковость).

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

*Трангу Ринпоче (Карма Кагью): Татхагатагарбха пуста от самобытия.*

"Такое отсутствие конкретной сущности Будда описывает в текстах Праджняпарамиты, объясняя шестнадцать видов пустоты. Природа будды не имеет конкретной сущности." - *это о Татхагатагарбхе*. В Карма Кагью. 16 видов пустоты - это пустота пустоты и абсолютного от самобытия, и т.д.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> (C невинным видом.) А в чём фундаментальное отличие буддизма от учений индийских тиртхиков, если абсолютное и пустота не пусты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне? Может кто знает, а?


(C невинным видом.) Дхармы и анатман!

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> (C невинным видом.) Дхармы и анатман!


Если ограничить понятие "анатман" только конструктивностью сансарных дхарм, это всё есть и в шиваизме. А вот пустоты абсолютного и пустоты пустоты от самобытия в нём нет: изнанкой пустоты оказывается самосущий Пара Шива, реальный со своей стороны (у кашмирском шиваизме - вилакшана), отдельно от феноменов. Пустота не пуста от самобытия. Абсолютное тоже не пусто от самобытия. В буддизме Махаяны же - не так.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если же воображается атман (реальная со своей стороны подкладка дхарм, от них отдельная) это тяжёлый случай: голимая парикальпита.


Если воображается, то да.
А если непосредственно познается прямым познанием арьев, то это Маха-атман, о котором говорится в сутрах Третьего поворота ))))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Если воображается, то да.
> А если непосредственно познается прямым познанием арьев, то это Маха-атман, о котором говорится в сутрах Третьего поворота ))))


Прямым познанием арьев познаётся Татхагатагарбха (дхармата), пустая от самобытия. Это и есть Маха-атман. Маха-атман анатман (пуст от самобытия, бессамостен). Таким и проявляется.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это и есть Маха-атман. Маха-атман анатман (пуст от самобытия, бессамостен). Таким и проявляется.


как это пуст от самобытия, когда не имеет иных причин, кроме себя самого? ))))
не пуст просто по определению
бессамостен потому что не эгоцентричен (не имеет двойственного восприятия, граха-грахакья), только и ксего

----------

Aion (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> как это пуст от самобытия, когда не имеет иных причин, кроме себя самого? ))))
> не пуст просто по определению
> бессамостен потому что не эгоцентричен (не имеет двойственного восприятия, граха-грахакья), только и ксего


Двойственное восприятие это не сам факт граха-грахакья, потому что сам факт относится к паратантре (сфере причинно-зависимого возникновения), которую видят арьи, а не обычные люди. Двойственное восприятие - это увлечённость результатом работы двоицы санскрита дхарм, увлечённость производимым фокусом. Не фокус.

Поэтому, бессамостность нельзя свести к факту санскрита "дхармы-субъекта" и "дхармы-объекта", так как арьи созерцают их работу (сам процесс постановки шоу, процесс производства фокуса) такой, какая она есть - как реальность паратантры. Эти дхармы даны в опыте святых, свободных от двойственного восприятия, способных к осознанию на уровне ясного света дхарм. Так повседневный опыт арьями и созерцается (ригпа пути). Упадана, эгоцентрация, это не сам факт работы санскрита дхарм. Они в ригпа работают, а упаданы нет.

Татхагатагарбха в полном смысле слова пуста от самобытия, как Будда в гимне Нагарджуны:

"С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил. 
О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!"

----------


## Фил

> Как что? Прасангика гелуг некритикуема в принципе. Она верна априори. У неё нет догм, у неё нет изъянов, а, если кто, таковые видит, то он слабоумный, нуждающийся в срочной госпитализации в Авичи. Это же очевидно.


Верна не априори, а апостериори.
Ничего с этим поделать нельзя!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> сам факт относится к паратантре (сфере причинно-зависимого возникновения)


объективно-независимое, самосущее? )))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> объективно-независимое, самосущее? )))


Паратантра реальна: это дхармата. В сущности своей, паратантра есть паринишпанна. Причинно-зависимое возникновение действительно функционирует. В сущности своей, сансара - нирвана (все дхармы в сущности своей - асанскрита). Паратантра функционирует, будучи пустой от самобытия. При отбрасывании санскрита, проявляется уже как паринишпанна, будучи по-прежнему пустой от самобытия: уже как асанскрита дхармы нирваны. Разворот алаи.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Поскольку паратантра - или просто _тантра_ - в сущности своей, уже является паринишпанной, она просто обязана обладать _её_ пустотностью и ясностью. Паратантра не вымышленная природа: причинно-зависимое возникновение действительно функционирует, и познаётся оно не в обыденном, а в йогическом восприятии.

Все тонкости закона кармы знает только Будда.

Если впериться прямо в работу паратантры, созерцать дхармату, не вынимая из ригпа - причинная зависимость отбросится, и асанскрита дхармата обнаружится такой, какая она есть. Путь к этому лежит через йогическое созерцание причинно-зависимого возникновения. Всё начинается с познания работы кармы, а заканчивается познанием нирваны.

В текстах об этом очень прямо говорится.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Паратантра реальна ... будучи по-прежнему пустой от самобытия


У вас пустота от самобытия - какая-то самосущая вещь )))
Такое впечатление, что вы эту формулировку всюду вставляете без всякого смысла и логической связи, просто из страха, что если это не сказать, то окажешься тиртиком и в ад попадешь. Религиозный фанатизм, дело такое )))

Не вижу смысла в ваших словах, извините. Одни заклинения. Или пустословие, как вам угодно.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> У вас пустота от самобытия - какая-то самосущая вещь )))
> Такое впечатление, что вы эту формулировку всюду вставляете без всякого смысла и логической связи, просто из страха, что если это не сказать, то окажешься тиртиком и в ад попадешь. Религиозный фанатизм, дело такое )))
> 
> Не вижу смысла в ваших словах, извините. Одни заклинения. Или пустословие, как вам угодно.


Если паратантра не реальна - как же развернуть алаю? Нечего будет тогда разворачивать, если всё причинно-обусловленное голая иллюзия, а весь текущий опыт протекает в сфере обусловленного. Если же паратантра реальна - как же ей не обладать характером реальности того, что есть, паринишпанны? Значит, закономерно ожидать от паратантры _той же пустотности_ и ясности, что характерны для  паринишпанны. Обе природы пусты от самобытия, бессамостны. Обе представляют собой реальность дхарм (санскрита и асанскрита дхарм) - дхармату, Татхагатагарбху.

У Лонгченпы, изначальное осознавание пусто от самобытия. Что с этим теперь делать? Понять и простить.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Джамгон Конгтрул (Две истины): "В частности, всеведущим Рангджунгом (Третьим Кармапой) было сказано: 
... *Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы*, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д.; тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное" _Васубандху, Мипам Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Джамгон Конгтрул. Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме. М.: Ганга, Сватан, 2012. — С. 144._

Лонгченпа: «(Дзогпа Ченпо), опираясь на изначально чистую и обнажённую *коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия* и никогда не прекращается, понимает её (коренную осознанность) и все происходящие из неё феномены как свободные от крайностей, подобно пространству». _Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче. Ум Будды: антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджама по Дзогпа Ченпо. М.: Саттва, 2006. — С. 125._

----------


## Shus

> Верна не априори, а апостериори.
> Ничего с этим поделать нельзя!


 :Big Grin: 
Предлагаю шахаду-прасангику (чтобы все было как у людей!):

"Ашхаду алля иляха илля-Мадхъямак ва ашхаду анна Нагарджун"

----------

Tong Po (01.06.2015), Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Изначальное осознавание пусто от самобытия. 
Это и есть абсолютный уровень: дхармата, татхагатагарбха.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если ограничить понятие "анатман" только конструктивностью сансарных дхарм, это всё есть и в шиваизме.


Что значит _если ограничить_? _Все дхармы анатма_--гласит символ веры.
Допускаю, что в шайвизме по сути то же буддийское учение (ближе к тибетским изводам), только оформлено иначе  :Smilie: 




> А вот пустоты абсолютного и пустоты пустоты от самобытия в нём нет: изнанкой пустоты оказывается самосущий Пара Шива, реальный со своей стороны (у кашмирском шиваизме - вилакшана), отдельно от феноменов. Пустота не пуста от самобытия. Абсолютное тоже не пусто от самобытия. В буддизме Махаяны же - не так.


Отдельные буддийские авторы со смаком отвергают свабхавы? Это несущественная заморочка.
Абхидхармисты определяли свабхавы (сущности) явлений, потом неучи это превратно понимали, потом кто-то боролся с этим положением. Ничего особенного.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Изначальное осознавание пусто от самобытия.


Как же оно может быть пусто от самобытия, если не имеет иных причин, помимо себя самого, то есть существует лишь собой и через себя?

----------

Aion (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Что значит _если ограничить_? _Все дхармы анатма_--гласит символ веры.
> Допускаю, что в шайвизме по сути то же буддийское учение (ближе к тибетским изводам), только оформлено иначе


"То, что для шуньявадинов — Шунья; то, что для познающих Брахмана — Брахман» (Аннапурна-упанишад 3.19)". Скажут, что дхармы-то пусты, но пустота эта реальна со своей стороны (где не пуста, а полна бытием, даже переполнена). То, что кажется пустотой, потому что опыт дальше не идёт - непостижимый шиваитский Абсолют. Пустота абсолютного и пустота пустоты от самобытия больших Сутр Праджняпарамиты не позволяют превратить буддизм в шиваизм. Иначе Четыре Печати благополучно перетолковываются на шиваитский лад.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Как же оно может быть пусто от самобытия, если не имеет иных причин, помимо себя самого, то есть существует лишь собой и через себя?


То, что безначально и неустранимо, опытность (дхармата) - не обладает реальной со своей стороны подкладкой опыта, отдельной от феноменов (от дхарм).

----------


## Шенпен

Ещё одно  без комментариев.
Калу Ринпоче :



> Будда описал природу самого ума как  пустую,  подобную  пространству, лишенную всяких ограничивающих характеристик.  Как пространство не имеет формы и цвета, размера или фигуры, также - и сам ум. Будда не остановился на этом,  он сказал,  что ум - не просто пространство,  пустое пространство, ведь ум не мог бы действовать: ум не мог бы думать, переживать, если бы он был пустым.  Пустое пространство,  как мы знаем,  не обладает сознанием, не способно действовать или переживать.
>    Второй характеристикой ума,  согласно Будде, является его сияющая или ясная природа. Сияние ума не имеет ничего общего со зрительным переживанием; это - присущая уму способность знать или переживать.
>    Кроме того Будда говорил о динамическом качестве ума,  которое сказывается в  том,  что ум неограничен,  или же не имеет препятствий в своем проявлении.  Если бы уму что-либо мешало проявляться,  тогда бы  возможность переживать не смогла бы преобразоваться в переживания, мысли, воспоминания,  ощущения,  восприятия и тому подобное. Однако же, существует качество беспрепятственности, неограниченности в смысле того, что потенциал ума может актуально выражать себя в форме сознания. Ум может на самом деле воспринимать форму и звук, может проводить различия и точно испытывать вещи такими, какими они являются.
>    Описывая ум таким образом,  Будда описывал нечто, в сущности пустое и неуловимое, что не имеет ни каких ограничений. Пространство - всеохватывающе; также и ум.  Когда мы говорим об уме, который в сущности пуст, не имеет ни фигуры, ни формы, ни цвета, ни размера, ни местоположения, тогда  мы  не можем сказать:  “Вот,  этот мой сущностно пустой ум кончается здесь;  а дальше его нет.” Пространство не подчиняется таким определениям;  равно как и ум. Всюду, куда проникает ум, присутствует его ясность.  Всюду, где присутствует ясность, динамическая или же не имеющая препятствий природа  способна перевести эту ясность в переживание.  Сознание не ограничено временем и пространством, говоря с предельной точки зрения. И вот почему,  даже на нашем теперешнем отчасти ограниченным уровне опыта, мы можем подумать о каком-нибудь месте,  например,  Китае, и образ этого места немедленно всплывает в уме.  Уму нет ни какого дела, что от сюда и до туда огромное расстояние.

----------

Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Отдельные буддийские авторы со смаком отвергают свабхавы? Это несущественная заморочка.
> Абхидхармисты определяли свабхавы (сущности) явлений, потом неучи это превратно понимали, потом кто-то боролся с этим положением. Ничего особенного.


Большие Сутры Праджняпарамиты - это слово Будды для всей Махаяны. 18 видов пустоты от самобытия больших Сутр Праджняпарамиты (общее учение Второго и Третьего поворотов об абсолютном уровне): 

1) адхьятма-шуньята
2) бахирдха-шуньята
3) адхьятма-бахирдха-шуньята 
4) шуньята-шуньята
5) махашуньята
6) парамартха-шуньята
7) санскрита-шуньята
8) асанскрита-шуньята
9) атьянта-шуньята
10) анаварагра-шуньята
11) анавакара-шуньята
12) пракрита-шуньята
13) свалакшана-шуньята
14) сарвадхарма-шуньята
15) анупаяамбха-шуньята
16) абхава-шуньята
17) свабхава-шуньята
18) абхава-свабхава-шуньята

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То, что безначально и неустранимо, опытность (дхармата) - не обладает реальной со своей стороны подкладкой опыта, отдельной от феноменов (от дхарм).


что значит "не обладает подкладкой опыта"?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> что значит "не обладает подкладкой опыта"?


Не обладает способным к самостоятельному существованию *без* дхарм вообще - или стоящим *за* дхармами, *отдельно*.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

"Религиозный фанатизм" -- это считать бессамостное самосущим. Ибо от этого уже вера идёт, в цитаты, а не в логику. И в атмана. Но кому как, конечно, насильно просветления не навязать.

----------

Алексей А (31.05.2015), Дубинин (31.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015), Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> "Религиозный фанатизм" -- это считать бессамостное самосущим. Ибо от этого уже вера идёт, в цитаты, а не в логику. И в атмана. Но кому как, конечно, насильно просветления не навязать.


Да, о логичности здесь речи быть не может. Другие же цитаты игнорируются. Знай только повторяй - "это заклинания" да "это копипаста", вот и вся недолга. Атман вожделен, а потому в уме иччхантика непобедим. По Нагарджуне:

«Победители говорят, что пустота, 
несомненно, искореняет все теории,
 [но] те, у кого пустота—теория, 
безнадежны и неизлечимы.» 

[Слова] «пустота—теория» относятся, однако, не к [гносеологической] идее пустоты, [отсутствия] самобытия, а подразумевают [онтологическое] понимание пустоты, [отсутствия] самобытия как чегото истинно [существующего], воззрение на нее как на вещь. Ведь в «Буддапалите» (13.8) [находим] ясное, подкрепленное примером высказывание: 

«Если тем, кто привязан к [мысли] “вещи существуют силой собственной сущности”, объяснить, что сущность вещей—пустота: “Пустота означает, что вещи [лишь] воображаются (gdags-pa) в силу причин и условий, сочетающихся в ходе обусловленного происхождения; вещи не существуют ‘силой собственной сущности’”»,—то можно их отвратить от привязанности к такой [мысли]. Но тех, кто привязан к пустоте как к вещи, никто не способен отвратить от этой привязанности. Так, [попрошайке], который после твоих слов: “Ничего не имею”,—говорит: “Дай то ничего”,—разве докажешь отсутствие [имущества]?!" 
- Чже Цонкапа. (Ламрим, 5 том. Стр. 111.)

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не обладает способным к самостоятельному существованию *без* дхарм вообще - или стоящим *за* дхармами, *отдельно*.


Как эе так? мы ведь выяснили уже, что
изначальный ум ясного света не относится к производным или зависящим от причин и условий состояниям ума, потому что *его существование не было вызвано никакими причинами или условиями*.

А вы говорите, что "не обладает самостоятельным существованием без дхарм вообще", то есть зависит от дхарм как от причин и условий.
Противоречие.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Религиозный фанатизм" -- это считать бессамостное самосущим. Ибо от этого уже вера идёт, в цитаты, а не в логику. И в атмана. Но кому как, конечно, насильно просветления не навязать.


То, что тебе лично видится логичным, вовсе на обязательно действительно достоверно.
К тому же вся рассудочная логика всегда основывается на мыслительных предпосылках, которых сам человек не осознает, а просто принимает как данность (на веру).
Как правило, человек просто влюблен в свои мысли. Иногда это любовь до гроба, иногда - проходит ))))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Как эе так? мы ведь выяснили уже, что
> изначальный ум ясного света не относится к производным или зависящим от причин и условий состояниям ума, потому что *его существование не было вызвано никакими причинами или условиями*.
> 
> А вы говорите, что "не обладает самостоятельным существованием без дхарм вообще", то есть зависит от дхарм как от причин и условий.
> Противоречие.


Ясный свет не зависит от дхарм как причин и условий, он в дхармах - это их ясность, светимость. Неустранимы дхармы, неустраним и ясный свет. Неустраним ясный свет, неустранимы и светящиеся дхармы. Цел, ролпа, данг: а в них кадаг, лхундруб, йэрмэд. Никогда по отдельности. Так со всеми асанскрита дхармами.

Поэтому, в Дзогчен считается, что Самбхогакая и Нирманакая проявляются спонтанно: не как результат накопленных причин, а как аспект изначального состояния.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Neroli

Сергей Хос, а не могли бы вы дать определение атмана? (или ссылку, где вы это уже делали)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ясный свет не зависит от дхарм как причин и условий, он в дхармах - это их ясность, светимость.


По сути, вы тем самым утверждаете, что изначальный ум ЯС есть производное дхарм.
Мне кажется, это вздор.

----------


## Нико

> То, что тебе лично видится логичным, вовсе на обязательно действительно достоверно.
> К тому же вся рассудочная логика всегда основывается на мыслительных предпосылках, которых сам человек не осознает, а просто принимает как данность (на веру).
> Как правило, человек просто влюблен в свои мысли. Иногда это любовь до гроба, иногда - проходит ))))


Я не влюблена в свои мысли. Но у меня свои авторитеты, а у тебя свои)))). Сама бы я не додумалась до такого, как и ты).

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> По сути, вы тем самым утверждаете, что изначальный ум ЯС есть производное дхарм.
> Мне кажется, это вздор.


Не производное, а состояние. Изначальное состояние. Дзогчен.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос, а не могли бы вы дать определение атмана? (или ссылку, где вы это уже делали)


Индивидуальное (отличное от иного), вечное (= не имеющее начла и конца), осознающее, не зависящее от иного (имеющее своей причиной лишь себя самого) и простое (= ум есть лишь-ясность-и-осознавание).
Все эти характеристики вместе применимы к изначальному уму ясного света (= татхагатагарбха = бодхичитта).

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Neroli (31.05.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Алексей_Михайлов (31.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> По сути, вы тем самым утверждаете, что изначальный ум ЯС есть производное дхарм.
> Мне кажется, это вздор.


Нет, по сути тут говорится, что УЯС зависим только от мысленного обозначения. И что УЯСом пронизаны все дхармы, что верно, только вы, товарищ, почему-то наделяете эту пронизанность самобытием. И вообще, зачем так пинать собеседников???

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не производное, а состояние. Изначальное состояние. Дзогчен.


Мне кажется, вы юлите, оказавшись в тупике ))))

----------


## Neroli

> Индивидуальное (отличное от иного), вечное (= не имеющее начла и конца), осознающее, не зависящее от иного (имеющее своей причиной лишь себя самого) и простое (= ум есть лишь-ясность-и-осознавание).
> Все эти характеристики вместе применимы к изначальному уму ясного света (- татхагатагарбха = бодхичитта).


А на что вы опираетесь, давая такое определение? Сутры, бхагавад гита, святое писание ?)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Индивидуальное (отличное от иного), вечное (= не имеющее начла и конца), осознающее, не зависящее от иного (имеющее своей причиной лишь себя самого) и простое (= ум есть лишь-ясность-и-осознавание).
> Все эти характеристики вместе применимы к изначальному уму ясного света (- татхагатагарбха = бодхичитта).


Только у Вас она ещё способна к существованию вообще без дхарм - что уже отрицаемое в Дхарме самобытие.

----------

Дубинин (31.05.2015), Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "То, что для шуньявадинов — Шунья; то, что для познающих Брахмана — Брахман» (Аннапурна-упанишад 3.19)". Скажут, что дхармы-то пусты, но пустота эта реальна со своей стороны (где не пуста, а полна бытием, даже переполнена).


Так не скажут, не бойтесь.




> То, что кажется пустотой, потому что опыт дальше не идёт - непостижимый шиваитский Абсолют.


В тех направлениях буддизма, где говорят о пустоте, нужно адекватное определение понятия. А то вдруг дурачкам почудится непустая пустота! Где не говорят о пустоте--там не нужно.
Так или иначе, это не связано с вопросом, как же отличить буддизм от других религий.




> Пустота абсолютного и пустота пустоты от самобытия больших Сутр Праджняпарамиты не позволяют превратить буддизм в шиваизм. Иначе Четыре Печати благополучно перетолковываются на шиваитский лад.


Если очень хочется перетолковать, то прежнее учение называется вторым поворотом, а новое называется третьим--углубленным и расширенным. И вуаля!
Вы уж который год в буддизме, а все не уяснили мощь тамошней герменевтики.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Мне кажется, вы юлите, оказавшись в тупике ))))


Не различаете "производное" и "состояние"? 
Производное - это того, чего может и не быть. Состояние - это необходимо, внутренне присущее.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, по сути тут говорится, что УЯС зависим только от мысленного обозначения.


Сам себя обозначает? )))
Конечно, когда мы его обозначаем, зависит от обозначения как обозначаемое. Но как обозначающий - не зависит )))




> И что УЯСом пронизаны все дхармы, что верно, только вы, товарищ, почему-то наделяете эту пронизанность самобытием.


Пронизаны разве что как его порождения, подобные отражению в зеркале.
Но зеркало не зависит от отражений, и они не есть его причина.
Другое дело, что *как правило (на этапе пути)* "зеркалу ума" удобнее осознать свою зеркальность на основе отражений. Но это не значит, что иначе и быть не может.
Может, конечно же. ))))




> И вообще, зачем так пинать собеседников???


Ничо, собеседники в долгу не останутся. )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Только у Вас она ещё способна к существованию вообще без дхарм - что уже отрицаемое в Дхарме самобытие.


Не у меня, а в воззрении школы ньингма, в частности, у ННР, я приводил его мнение в виде цитаты. ))))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А на что вы опираетесь, давая такое определение? Сутры, бхагавад гита, святое писание ?)))


Это канонические буддийские характеристики изначального ума, все они были обоснованы цитатами из аутентичных источников.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Не у меня, а в воззрении школы ньингма, в частности, у ННР, я приводил его мнение в виде цитаты. ))))


Так и я его цитировал - Вы игнорируете всё, что не укладывается в Ваш богословский пасьянс.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так и я его цитировал - Вы игнорируете всё, что не укладывается в Ваш богословский пасьянс.


То есть ринпоче говорит в обном месте одно, а в другом - противоположное?
Тогда надо понимать, в каком смысле.
И мне кажется, это ясно: когда говорится о необходимом сосприсутствиии зеркала и отражений, речь идет об этапе пути, когда "зеркалу ума" удобнее осознать свою зеркальность на основе отражений.
А там, где он сказал о возможности существования "зеркала" независимо и помимо отражений, говорилось о завершении пути, об абсолютном состоянии самотождественности.
Так что противоречия нет.

----------


## Neroli

> Это канонические буддийские характеристики изначального ума, все они были обоснованы цитатами из аутентичных источников.


Но почему эти канонические буддийские характеристики изначального ума именно атман, а не просто канонические буддийские характеристики изначального ума? С чем вы соотносите?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.05.2015), Дубинин (31.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015), Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> То есть ринпоче говорит в обном месте одно, а в другом - противоположное?
> Тогда надо понимать, в каком смысле.
> И мне кажется, это ясно: когда говорится о необходимом сосприсутствиии зеркала и отражений, речь идет об этапе пути, когда "зеркалу ума" удобнее осознать свою зеркальность на основе отражений.
> А там, где он сказал о возможности существования "зеркала" независимо и помимо отражений, говорилось о завершении пути, об абсолютном состоянии самотождественности.
> Так что противоречия нет.


А Вы спросите его лично. При свидетелях. Что воду в ступе-то толочь? Ваши воззрения не соответствуют традиции Ньингма и философии Дзогчен. Форум всё стерпит, а живой Учитель Вас при случае поправит. (Я лично спрашивал Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче о том, можно ли считать всех Будд разными ролями одного актёра, Берхин переводил, вокруг стояли наши, а момент фотографировался. Кроме того, что написано в книгах Римпоче -  получил точной такой же персональный ответ. Нельзя: состояние по качествам своим одно, а Будды разные.)

----------


## Алексей А

> То есть ринпоче говорит в обном месте одно, а в другом - противоположное?
> Тогда надо понимать, в каком смысле.
> И мне кажется, это ясно: когда говорится о необходимом сосприсутствиии зеркала и отражений, речь идет об этапе пути, когда "зеркалу ума" удобнее осознать свою зеркальность на основе отражений.
> А там, где он сказал о возможности существования "зеркала" независимо и помимо отражений, говорилось о завершении пути, об абсолютном состоянии самотождественности.
> Так что противоречия нет.


Или наоборот. Но вам с атманом больше нравится  :Smilie:

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (31.05.2015), Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Или наоборот. Но вам с атманом больше нравится


Несмотря на логические противоречия, которые в результате во множество возникают.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не влюблена в свои мысли. Но у меня свои авторитеты, а у тебя свои)))). Сама бы я не додумалась до такого, как и ты).


"Иметь авторитеты" - и значит быть влюбленным в "свои" мысли, вернее в те мыслительные предпосылки, что предложили тебе твои авторитеты.
Конечно, тебе самой это видится "логичным", иначе и быть не может. Родись ты в христианской среде и встреть доброго и умного батюшку - видела бы логичное в идее божественного спасения. Среди верующих, кстати, очень много людей с сильным интеллектом.

И заметь: я ведь тут ничего не утверждаю от себя. Тема началась с того, что кто-то запостил цитату из Махапаринирвана-сутры, где говорится о Маха-атмане.
Вот я и стал прослеживать, как эта тема преломляется в воззрениях разных учителей Школы старых переводов. ))))
Так что моя хата с краю, что я сам про это думаю мы тут вообще не обсуждаем ))))

----------


## Neroli

> Несмотря на логические противоречия, которые в результате во множество возникают.


Сколько живу, ни одной непротиворечивой системы не попалось. Так или иначе - везде что-то на веру принимается.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (31.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> И заметь: я ведь тут ничего не утверждаю от себя.


Да неужели?  :Big Grin:  Игнорируете совершенно однозначные цитаты из Лонгченпы, Мипам Ринпоче, Третьего Кармапы, Джамгон Конгтрула и Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, своего Учителя. Все они учат пустоте изначального осознавания от самобытия.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да неужели? Игнорируете совершенно однозначные цитаты из Лонгченпы, Мипам Ринпоче, Третьего Кармапы, Джамгон Конгтрула и Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, своего Учителя. Все они учат пустоте изначального осознавания от самобытия.


Мне кажется, я тут не сделал еще ни одного утверждения, которое не подтвердил бы ссылкой на слова аутентичного носителя традиции )))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Мне кажется, я тут не сделал еще ни одного утверждения, которое не подтвердил бы ссылкой на слова аутентичного носителя традиции )))


Когда кажется, креститься надо.  :Big Grin: 
Изначальное осознавание пусто от самобытия.

Джамгон Конгтрул (Две истины): "В частности, всеведущим Рангджунгом (Третьим Кармапой) было сказано: 
... *Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы*, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д.; тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное" _Васубандху, Мипам Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Джамгон Конгтрул. Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме. М.: Ганга, Сватан, 2012. — С. 144._

Лонгченпа: «(Дзогпа Ченпо), опираясь на изначально чистую и обнажённую *коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия* и никогда не прекращается, понимает её (коренную осознанность) и все происходящие из неё феномены как свободные от крайностей, подобно пространству». _Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче. Ум Будды: антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджама по Дзогпа Ченпо. М.: Саттва, 2006. — С. 125._

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"Если говорить обо мне, то куда бы я ни направлялся, находятся люди, которые просят меня даровать им буддийские учения или дать объяснения по буддизму. Я всегда говорю однозначно, будь то в Америке или в Европе: "Жители ваших стран не являются традиционными последователями буддизма, вы живете в небуддийских странах. У вас есть собственные религиозные традиции, уходящие корнями в иудаизм и христианство. Гораздо лучше и безопаснее для вас придерживаться своей традиционной религии, нежели переходить в другую веру". Я всегда говорю это очень твердо." - Е.С. Далай-Лама.

----------

Фил (31.05.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Гораздо лучше и безопаснее для вас придерживаться своей традиционной религии, нежели переходить в другую веру". Я всегда говорю это очень твердо." - Е.С. Далай-Лама.


Ну и чего вы перешли то в буддизм, Евгений?

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Кузьмич (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия*


а как вы думаете, какой термин тут переведен как "самобытие"?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну и чего вы перешли то в буддизм, Евгений?


Я азиат: родился и вырос во Владивостоке. Бурятское окружение сделало своё дело, и я стал буддистом в 15 лет: через общение с бурятскими буддистами ВБО. Это моя первая религия. До буддизма был материалистом (родители тоже были  материалистами), потом ищущим, и всё достаточно быстро прояснилось. Ну а потом падения.  :Big Grin:  

У меня нет и не было проблем путать буддизм с иноверными учениями. 
У знакомых мне москвичей из маленького ньингмапинского центра и ДО их тоже нет. Не обязательно быть азиатом.

*Нужно только правильно выбирать и внимательно слушать традиционных Лам: следовать традиции.*

Все проблемы - от интеллигентского богоискательства, да от привычки подгонять литературу под себя. В Азии же принято почитать Учителя. Сначала слушать, что говорит живой Учитель, и только потом, с осторожностью, что-то читать. Входить в религию не от книжек, а от жизни. Буддизм очень простой и мужицкий: запросто можно в табло получить, если ошибка допущена, чисто по-братски. Жизнь грубая, дикая, к фантазиям не располагающая. Вот и получается всё достаточно в Азии чисто. Но и в Москве всё хорошо - когда слушают правильно выбранных Лам.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лонгченпа: чистую и обнажённую *коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия*


В англ. тексте там стоит "naked Intristic Awareness which is *just non-existent*".
Могу предположить, что этим *just non-existent* англ. переводчик перевел выражение *dngos med = не является вещью, не имеет вещного существования*. А у русского переводчика он превратилось в отсутствие самобытия.
Но "вещность", вещественность - это совсем не то самобытие, о котором мы с вами тут толкуем.
Так что цитата не особо достоверна на мой взгляд.

Самобытие - это *rang gi ngo bo (svarupa)*, и я уже приводил цитату из Мипама, где наличие такого самобытия прямо утверждается.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> а как вы думаете, какой термин тут переведен как "самобытие"?


Ранжин.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> В англ. тексте там стоит "naked Intristic Awareness which is *just non-existent*".
> Могу предположить, что этим *just non-existent* англ. переводчик перевел выражение *dngos med = не является вещью, не имеет вещного существования*. А у русского переводчика он превратилось в отсутствие самобытия.
> Но вещность - это совсем не то самобытие, о котором мы с вами тут толкуем.
> Так что цитата не особо достоверна на мой взгляд.


Вообще-то не иметь самобытия с "ранжин" - настолько ходовое клише в тибетских текстах, что даже не зная тибетского (да, я лентяй) оно первым приходит на ум. Ну хорошо, давайте поднимать тибетский текст. Попросим Нико посмотреть.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> В англ. тексте там стоит "naked Intristic Awareness which is *just non-existent*".
> Могу предположить, что этим *just non-existent* англ. переводчик перевел выражение *dngos med = не является вещью, не имеет вещного существования*. А у русского переводчика он превратилось в отсутствие самобытия.
> Но "вещность", вещественность - это совсем не то самобытие, о котором мы с вами тут толкуем.
> Так что цитата не особо достоверна на мой взгляд.
> 
> Самобытие - это *rang gi ngo bo (svarupa)*, и я уже приводил цитату из Мипама, где наличие такого самобытия прямо утверждается.


18 видов пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне и позиция Мипам Ринпоче.
Рангджунг еше - пуста от самобытия.

----------


## Neroli

> Я азиат: родился и вырос во Владивостоке.


да? Простите, вы на азиата не похожи. Особенно ФИО. Ну да ладно.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Специальный мостик понимания для европейцев - на английском языке - строит Е.С. Далай-Лама. Но если его игнорировать (хотя Ламы школы Ньингма признают Е.С. Далай-Ламу авторитетным автором), этот мостик делу не поможет, да.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> да? Простите, вы на азиата не похожи. Особенно ФИО. Ну да ладно.


Простите, но я этнически отличаюсь от вас, русских центральной России. У меня иной менталитет, и другая история рода. Я изначально был открыт бурятскому влиянию, а кореец - это точно такой же приморец, как русский. Поставьте "приморец" на первое место, получите адекватное представление. Но это не принципиально, в Москве точно так же не путаются в трёх соснах: когда не книжек начитываются, а следуют традиционным Ламам, со всем уважением к их словам и принятой веками последовательности вхождения в предмет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще-то не иметь самобытия с "ранжин" - настолько ходовое клише в тибетских текстах, что даже не зная тибетского (да, я лентяй) оно первым приходит на ум.


Да, в другом месте этого текста русский переводчик перевел как "самобытие" именно rang bzhin. Но rang bzhin, svabhava - это "собственная природа", определяемость через собственный признак. От этого, конечно, пусты как дхармы, так и Intristic Awareness.
Но rang gi ngo bo, svarupa - это совершенно иное, это не "признаковый", а онтологический статус вещи.




> Ну хорошо, давайте поднимать тибетский текст. Попросим Нико посмотреть.


Это из Chos dbyungs rin po che'i mdzod. Я бы и сам посмотрел, но это огромная работа, вряд ли удастся найти это место )))

----------


## Neroli

> Но это не принципиально, в Москве точно так же не путаются в трёх соснах: когда не книжек начитываются, а следуют традиционным Ламам, со всем уважением к их словам и принятой веками последовательности вхождения в предмет.


Тогда к чему была цитата ЕСДЛ о традиционной религии?

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Тогда к чему была цитата ЕСДЛ о традиционной религии?


К тому, что лучше быть хорошим православным и симпатизировать Е.С. Далай-Ламе, чем плохим буддистом, неадекватно критикующим Гелуг и привносящим в Дхарму ложные воззрения (не по мелочи, что каждый делает и потом поправляется, но на фундаментальном уровне).

В России только за Гелуг можно быть полностью уверенным в вопросе чистоты. Школа давно уже укоренившаяся, в своих монастырских центрах близкая к грубой правде жизни, от фантазий быстро избавляющая. Другие школы тоже верные, но вне традиционных регионов больше блажи, чем буддизма. Просто факт.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да, в другом месте этого текста русский переводчик перевел как "самобытие" именно rang bzhin. Но rang bzhin, svabhava - это "собственная природа", определяемость через собственный признак. От этого, конечно, пусты как дхармы, так и Intristic Awareness.
> Но rang gi ngo bo, svarupa - это совершенно иное, это не "признаковый", а онтологический статус вещи.
> 
> Это из Chos dbyungs rin po che'i mdzod. Я бы и сам посмотрел, но это огромная работа, вряд ли удастся найти это место )))


Я только за то, чтоб посмотреть тибетский текст. Но сам его в поиске не найду - и перевести не смогу (будет очень-очень долго). Нико! Посмотрите, пожалуйста, этот текст.

Впрочем, если открыть стр. 120 "Ума Будды" Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче, то там по контексту ясно видно, что речь о пустоте от самобытия. Сейчас наберу...

"Просветлённый ум - коренная осознанность - объемлет все колесницы... Воззрение колесницы шраваков утверждает, что все внутренние и внешние феномены являются, подобно пространству, "отсутствием самостоятельной природы личности". Колесница пратьекабудд утверждает, помимо (отсутствия самостоятельной природы личности) отсутствие самостоятельной природы половины явлений, а именно - воспринимаемых (объектов). Колесница бодхисаттв утверждает подобное пространству отсутствие самостоятельной природы личности и феноменов, *воспринимающего и воспринимаемого*... Эти постижения включены в воззрение (коренной осознанности Дзогпа Ченпо), (являющейся) природой самовозникающей изначальной мудрости, (единством) пустоты и ясности, подобной природе пространства. Таким образом, самовозникающая изначальная мудрость Дзогпа Ченпо объемлет таковость всего феноменального бытия, и эти (колесницы) объединены в (коренной осознанности)" LT 62а/4

Здесь Лонгченпа *пошёл по списку 18 видов пустоты от самобытия*. И контекст всем хорошо известный: речь о пустоте от самобытия, как она разворачивается в буддийских школах.

----------


## Фил

> Сколько живу, ни одной непротиворечивой системы не попалось. Так или иначе - везде что-то на веру принимается.


1. Мадхъямака-прасангика
2. Античный скептицизм
3. Нео-скептицизм Юма и Витгенштейна.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но почему эти канонические буддийские характеристики изначального ума именно атман, а не просто канонические буддийские характеристики изначального ума? С чем вы соотносите?


Совпадает то, что говорится в буддизме об атмане как объекте отрицания на уровне первого и второго поворотов с тем, что говорится в плане утверждения о природе будды в Третьем. Содержательное определение одинаковое того и другого.

----------


## Фил

Ходить к ламам и получать в табло - очень действенно, но необязательно. Достаточно просто подумать.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 3. Нео-скептицизм Юма и Витгенштейна.


Забавно, кстати, вот Турман считает, что Витгенштейн излагает взгляды, очень близкие к мадхьямаке ))
Даже статью такую написал: Philosophical nonegocentrism in Wittgenstein and Candrakirti

Видите, Фил, какие разные оценки возможны. А вы говорите "истина" ))))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Совпадает то, что говорится в буддизме об атмане как объекте отрицания на уровне первого и второго поворотов с тем, что говорится в плане утверждения о природе будды в Третьем. Содержательное определение одинаковое того и другого.


Где в Первом и Втором повороте *отрицается безначальность* перерождений?

----------


## Фил

> Забавно, кстати, вот Турман считает, что Витгенштейн излагает взгляды, очень близкие к мадхьямаке ))
> Даже статью такую написал: Philosophical nonegocentrism in Wittgenstein and Candrakirti
> 
> Видите, Фил, какие разные оценки возможны. А вы говорите "истина" ))))


Именно так. Я это и имел в виду.
А Вас это удивляет т.к. Вы выдумали себе что то невообразимое. И это оказывается даже не Ваше мнение, а просто пасьянс из текстов.
А какое все таки Ваше личное мнение?
Вы что, просто издеваетесь над людьми?

----------


## Фил

> Совпадает то, что говорится в буддизме об атмане как объекте отрицания на уровне первого и второго поворотов с тем, что говорится в плане утверждения о природе будды в Третьем. Содержательное определение одинаковое того и другого.


Не одинаковое.
Не совпадает.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Впрочем, если открыть стр. 120 "Ума Будды" Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче, то там по контексту ясно видно, что речь о пустоте от самобытия. Сейчас наберу...
> 
> "Просветлённый ум - коренная осознанность - объемлет все колесницы... Воззрение колесницы шраваков утверждает, что все внутренние и внешние феномены являются, подобно пространству, "отсутствием самостоятельной природы личности". Колесница пратьекабудд утверждает, помимо (отсутствия самостоятельной природы личности) отсутствие самостоятельной природы половины явлений, а именно - воспринимаемых (объектов). Колесница бодхисаттв утверждает подобное пространству отсутствие самостоятельной природы личности и феноменов, *воспринимающего и воспринимаемого*... Эти постижения включены в воззрение (коренной осознанности Дзогпа Ченпо), (являющейся) природой самовозникающей изначальной мудрости, (единством) пустоты и ясности, подобной природе пространства. Таким образом, самовозникающая *изначальная мудрость Дзогпа Ченпо объемлет таковость* всего феноменального бытия, и эти (колесницы) объединены в (коренной осознанности)" LT 62а/4


Где здесь пустота от самобытия? я лично не вижу. Таковость (татхата) - это как раз и есть собственная сущность (rang gi ngo bo), пустая от собственных признаков (от rang bzhin).

А вообще, читайте лучше на английском эту работу, я специально ее распознал в текст, там и поиск работает и копипаст )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не одинаковое.
> Не совпадает.


в чем разница?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А какое все таки Ваше личное мнение?
> Вы что, просто издеваетесь над людьми?


Анализ текста, герменевтика, не обязательно требует собственного мнения )))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ходить к ламам и получать в табло - очень действенно, но необязательно. Достаточно просто подумать.


Традиция рациональной, логически выверенной, религиозной мысли очень сильна в католических странах. Потому что Бог в католицизме не может нарушать законы логики. Что бы ни думали о России в России, на Западе-таки больше реальных буддистов среди представителей европейских народов. Обычно всё логически продумано. Нет смысла играть в католицизм, если сразу можно стать католиком. Нет смысла развлекаться именно в буддизме, если есть расслабленный Нью-эйдж. Увы, в России строго логический, выверенный подход к выбору религии - исключение. И философия аналитическая не в почёте.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Где в Первом и Втором повороте *отрицается безначальность* перерождений?


Ну, касательно Первого поворота, - там вообще ничего не перерождается, ни безначально, ни как-то еще, есть лишь причины, вызывающие новое происхождение, причем мгновенно, без бардо. Так нам тут по крайней мере тхеравадины излагали тему.
А во Втором, помнится, говорится, что "рождения нет, старости нет, смерти нет, достижения нет, недостижения нет". Вот там и правда все пусто от самобытия, не поспоришь ))))
А вот в Третьем-то и появляется перерождающийся изн. ум, о котором в Махапаринирване говорится, что он - Маха-атман

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Где здесь пустота от самобытия? я лично не вижу. Таковость (татхата) - это как раз и есть собственная сущность (rang gi ngo bo), пустая от собственных признаков (от rang bzhin).
> 
> А вообще, читайте лучше на английском эту работу, я специально ее распознал в текст, там и поиск работает и копипаст )))


Таковость и есть изначальное осознавание. Эта сущность - изначальное осознавание - пуста от самобытия, от ранжин.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну, касательно Первого поворота, - там вообще ничего не перерождается, ни безначально, ни как-то еще, есть лишь причины, вызывающие новое происхождение, причем мгновенно, без бардо. Так нам тут по крайней мере тхеравадины излагали тему.


Где отрицание безначальности?




> А во Втором, помнится, говорится, что "рождения нет, старости нет, смерти нет, достижения нет, недостижения нет". Вот там и правда все пусто от самобытия, не поспоришь ))))


Где отрицание безначальности?




> А вот в Третьем-то и появляется перерождающийся изн. ум, о котором в Махапаринирване говорится, что он - Маха-атман


Безначальное.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> в чем разница?


Безначальное - не то, что стоит за дхармами, будучи реальным со своей стороны, и не то, что может без дхарм обходиться. Переадресовывая Вам вопрос, ранее заданный Вами мне: не думаете же Вы, что тибетские Ламы, писавшие о совмещении "самосущего" с отрицанием самосущего, были менее начитаны, чем Вы? И не заметили противоречия? Конечно, Ламы чётко различали два разных значения слова ранжин.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Анализ текста, герменевтика, не обязательно требует собственного мнения )))


Контекст 16 или 18 видов пустоты от самобытия задаёт правильное понимание Лонгченпы. Изначальное осознавание пусто от самобытия, как у Третьего Кармапы с 18 видами пустоты от самобытия применительно к изначальному осознаванию. Это очень хорошо известная теория пустотности - что оперирует праджняпарамитскими списками. Изначальное осознавание, о котором говорится в связке с пустотой от самобытия, сомнения в своём значении не вызывает. То самое ригпа, абсолютное.

Плюс слова Вашего Учителя о пустоте от самобытия в Дзогчен и его же слова о совмещении пустоты и ясности, точно в таком же стиле, как пишут традиционные авторитеты. Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче ссылается на Арьядеву ("16 вопросов Учителю Дзогчен") - и Джамгон Конгтрул Ринпоче ("Две истины") ссылается на Арьядеву.

То есть, мы имеем дело не с отдельным словом, вырванным из текста - а с целой системой. Которая показывает связную, объёмную картину традиционных значений. Всё сходится.

Вот Вам анализ текста, герменевтика.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

The essence (.Ngo-Bo) of the mind is Mind, which is clarity, and it is self-arisen primordial wisdom. Nowadays, foolish people say: “Dzogpa Chenpo asserts that the appearances are mind.” That is totally wrong. (If it is so, then) mind should have color, be cognizable and have dimensions, because the appearances appear as such. So one should know that the appearances are the mysteries of the appearances [percepts] of the mind and they are non-existent in reality like reflections in a mirror. They appear in the mind in the manner of delusions due to habituations (of the mind). One should understand that the Mind is the basis of arising (of appearances) and it is free from dimensions and partialities like the surface of a mirror, and it is the essence of discriminative intrinsic awareness, which transcends all the extremes of elaboration of postulations of plural and singular.

*Сущность (.Ngo-Bo) ума есть сам Ум**, представляющий собой ясность и самовозникшую изначальную мудрость. Нынче некоторые глупцы говорят: «В дзогпа ченпо утверждается, что явленности есть ум». Это совершенно неверною Будь оно так, ум имел бы цвет и мог бы быть распознан как имеющий части, ибо явленности именно такими и видятся. Итак, следует знать, что явления суть волшебство проявленного восприятия ума и они не существуют в реальности подобно зеркальным отражениям. Они являются в уме как факторы неведения (in the manner of delusions) согласно кармическим предрасположенностям (ума). Следует понимать, что *Ум есть основа их возникновения*, и что сам он лишен от измерений и частей подобно зеркальной поверхности, а также что он есть сущность различающей изначальной мудрости, превосходящей все умозрительные крайности множественности и единства.

Лонгченпа
Из Buddha Mind

===============
* В тексте разделяется ум (со строчной) = sems, citta и Ум (с прописной) = sems nyid, cittatva, природа ума.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

И что? Проблема в различении ума и Ума - потока обыденного опыта и природы будды? Природа будды, Ум (пустая ясность) - это состояние ума, состояние обыденного опыта. Обыденный опыт можно отбросить, но и в нирване, с Умом Будды, Дхармакаей-Плодом, останется пустая ясность. Основа. Дзогчен уже тут, но Плода ещё нет.

Основа (пустая ясность) позволяет проявляться как сансаре (Пути), так и нирване (Плоду).
Центральное тигле двойной ваджры её символизирует. Тигле Ченпо.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Я думаю, Сергей, что Вы всё несерьёзно пишете. Похоже, как к вопросу жизни-смерти к Дхарме не относились никогда. Не выстрадана она у Вас. Если бы серьёзно относились, то давно плюнули бы на всё, и пошли очищаться. Вы просто не верите в то, что читаете, для Вас это только слова, только забавные книги. А такое возможно лишь в том случае, если Вы вдобавок и не медитировали никогда, как нужно.

Но - Ваше право.
Хотите поиграть - играйте.

Обманывать некого.
Это вопрос исключительно жизни и смерти.

Никакой Вы не иччхантик, отказа от Дхармы не совершали, и в Авичи не попадёте. Вы просто никогда не знали Дхармы.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Дзогчен — путь за пределами надежды и страха. А также веры.

----------


## Лося

Здрасте, я Лося!
Я тут человек сторонний случайно зашедший,  вскользь ознакомившись с бурной дискуссией, спешу делать свои выводы.
  Со стороны видно, что наиболее трезвый взгляд с хорошей логикой и грамотным  изложением имеет участник под именем Сергей Хос.  По крайней мере есть  опора философских понятий. 
Если же читать простыни Евгения, то «температура» поднимается. Как бы буддизм без опоры на понятийную логику.  Похоже на бред спросони. Извините за сравнение. 
Волей не волей, но читая, переходишь в группу поддержи СЕргия на подсознательно уровне.
Немного хотел прояснить по простому(терминов не знаю буддийских) про отрицаемый атман.

Буддизм, как я понимаю, не отрицает осознанность и индивидуальность.
Причем осознанность и индивидуальность присутствуют не только у будд, но также и у обычных смертных пребывающих в омрачении.
Значит делаем вывод, что  осознанность и индивидуальность относится к истинно сущей природе, а именно будда природа.  И это не что иное как атман, который открывается как будда природа только в совершенной ясной осознанности. Именно об этом упоминается в третьем повороте.
  А во втором повороте, говорится не об отрицании осознанности, а об отрицании ассоциации осознанности телом.  Или так называемым анатманом. Осознанность человека так слаба, что почти не ощущается, в результате возникает эгоцентризм на образе человека как «я»,  от которого надо избавится как от омрачения.
С точки зрения третьего поворота, это верно, но не окончательная истина. Впереди еще путь к обретению высшей осознанности или к пробуждению личности. Оно же истинносущее. 

Индивидуальная пробужденная личность с ясным умом и полной осознанностью вполне укладывается в короткое слово маха-атман. С чем и согласен с Сергеем Хос.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Буддизм, как я понимаю, не отрицает осознанность и индивидуальность.


Главное ухватили, детали приложатся. Клоунада в том, что Первый и Второй повороты её-де отрицают. И типа срыв покровов в том, что есть осознанность и индивидуальность. Как будто гелугпинцы это отрицают.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Дзогчен — путь за пределами надежды и страха. А также веры.


А так же с Бердяевым под мышкой.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Тогда к чему была цитата ЕСДЛ о традиционной религии?


Человек просто очень хочет стать бурятом. Визиализирует себя им, а это без пустоты пустоты не получается. Да только вот ведь закавыка какая - буряты они в Бурятии живут, а не в Приморье. Потому  - откуда там бурятское окружение?

----------


## Фил

> Анализ текста, герменевтика, не обязательно требует собственного мнения )))


А Вы можете все таки ответить на вопрос, какое Ваше собственное мнение?
(Я это кстати уже раз 3 или 4 спрашиваю, и каждый раз Вы уходите от ответа)
Вы вообще буддист или нет?

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Человек просто очень хочет стать бурятом. Визиализирует себя им, а это без пустоты пустоты не получается. Да только вот ведь закавыка какая - буряты они в Бурятии живут, а не в Приморье. Потому  - откуда там бурятское окружение?


Зачем мне быть бурятом, если я приморец? Бурятские буддисты (не только буряты, но и русские) с подросткового возраста мой круг общения. Речь о конце 1980-х. Буряты же с корейцами жили во Владивостоке всегда. Так или иначе, кончилось тем, что я понял - и это моя биография. Есть и другой путь, о котором сказал Фил: интеллектуальный. Только нужно быть профессиональным философом (не какой-нибудь бывшей кафедры марксизма-ленинизма и истории КПСС, а настоящим) либо хорошим технарём. У Фила получается адекватно  понимать, потому что он вдумчиво читает тексты. Но Фил - редкое исключение. В России в интеллигентских кругах модно что-то корчить из себя, а непредвзятый интеллектуальный анализ не моден. Россия - страна симулякров, потёмкинских деревень и свадебных генералов.

А Вы - живя в Сибири - упускаете уникальность момента. Тоже могли бы давно уже окунуться в традицию, а не просто по центрам тусить. Буряты в Вашем городе точно так же живут. Традиционные Ламы живут близко от Вас.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> 1. Мадхъямака-прасангика
> 2. Античный скептицизм
> 3. Нео-скептицизм Юма и Витгенштейна.


Это не системы. Это направления. Системы - то, что объясняет устройство мира.

----------


## Айвар

Все намного проще ... когда вы молчите, ваши уста безмолвствуют это можно назвать "пустотой для другого", то есть вы готовы слушать уже потому, что вы молчите, и это без всякой психологии, чисто человеческое молчание (чистая онтология). А когда замолкает ваш ум это можно назвать "пустым до-восприятием", потому что в повседневном понимании мы помещаем ум впереди себя, как кладовую воспоминаний, переживаний и мнений, но здесь этого нет, вы находитесь на острие намерения в единстве со всем и поэтому - вы есть чистая любовь (атман).

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А Вы можете все таки ответить на вопрос, какое Ваше собственное мнение?
> (Я это кстати уже раз 3 или 4 спрашиваю, и каждый раз Вы уходите от ответа)
> Вы вообще буддист или нет?


Моё убеждение - нет. Не буддист. Просто хороший человек, затейник и шутник. 

(Верующие и практикующие буддисты серьёзно относятся к карме. Если сталкиваются со своими очевидными ошибками в Дхарме, всё-таки будут думать, что вышло не так. А здесь - самый обычный троллинг, весёлое развлечение с верующими дурачками. Способ потешить себя, какой ты умный, потому что ни во что не веришь. Способ забыть о свойственной России половинчатости и сырой неопределённости.)

----------


## Фил

> Это не системы. Это направления. Системы - то, что объясняет устройство мира.


Вот эти три похожих подхода как раз и объясняют.

----------


## Neroli

> Вот эти три похожих подхода как раз и объясняют.


Нет.

----------


## Фил

> Моё убеждение - нет. Не буддист. Но человек хороший.


Я все таки надеюсь, что Сергей сам объяснит свою позицию.  Что постыдного в своих собственных убеждениях?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я все таки надеюсь, что Сергей сам объяснит свою позицию.  Что постыдного в своих собственных убеждениях?


Ну это ж страшно - застебут. У интеллигенции ведь всё на хиханьках да хаханьках построено, и это типа очень "интеллектуально". Со своими убеждениями можно имидж потерять. 

В свободу воли Сергей верит. Тихо и комфортно, по-бердяевски. Печеньки, чай с бергамотом, немного Пьяццоллы.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну, касательно Первого поворота, - там вообще ничего не перерождается, ни безначально, ни как-то еще, есть лишь причины, вызывающие новое происхождение, причем мгновенно, без бардо. Так нам тут по крайней мере тхеравадины излагали тему.
> А во Втором, помнится, говорится, что "рождения нет, старости нет, смерти нет, достижения нет, недостижения нет". Вот там и правда все пусто от самобытия, не поспоришь ))))
> А вот в Третьем-то и появляется перерождающийся изн. ум, о котором в Махапаринирване говорится, что он - Маха-атман


Во как! Выходит, третий поворот противоречит первому.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Вы можете все таки ответить на вопрос, какое Ваше собственное мнение?
> (Я это кстати уже раз 3 или 4 спрашиваю, и каждый раз Вы уходите от ответа)
> Вы вообще буддист или нет?


Хотите поговорить о вере? ))))

*Вера может быть верой только себе*

Я всегда только радуюсь, если кто-то говорит, что верит в Будду, но я радуюсь гораздо больше, если кто-то говорит, что верит в учение Будды. При этом я понимаю, что говорящий *на самом деле верит ни Будде и ни его учению, а своему собственному мышлению.* 
_Дзогчен Кхенпо Чога Ринпоче_

Так что какая вам разница, во что верю я?
Верьте себе.

Кстати, обратите внимание, по смыслу это в точности соответствует тому, что я говорил: понимание может быть только собственным. Даже если человеку кажется, что его знание основано на мнении авторитета, все равно это он сам, по собственному выбору, принял слова авторитета за достоверные.
Истина - это то, что истинно для вас лично.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну это ж страшно - застебут. У интеллигенции ведь всё на хиханьках да хаханьках построено, и это типа очень "интеллектуально". Со своими убеждениями можно имидж потерять. 
> 
> В свободу воли Сергей верит. Тихо и комфортно, по-бердяевски. Печеньки, чай с бергамотом, немного Пьяццоллы.


Евгений, про ваш и Фила способ ведения диспута:

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Won Soeng (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"– Так вот, – продолжал Борис, – нынешние учителя, прямо скажем, не летают. Потому что сызмала на плохом английском учат летать других. Да и не учат, собственно, а рассказывают, как где-то там раньше летали. Вот и все их учение.

– А как же просветление? – спросила Румаль Мусаевна.

Борис мрачно усмехнулся.

– Во-первых, за просветлением в Бон не идут, – сказал он. – Там обычно другая мотивация. А во-вторых, можете не сомневаться, что процент лично просветленных мужей среди тибетских лам примерно такой же, как среди хозяйственных инспекторов Троице-Сергиевской Лавры, которых посылают в дальний приход, чтобы пересчитать хранящиеся на складе свечи. Но с хозяйственным инспектором из Лавры при определенном везении можно пообщаться лично, а не просто простираться перед ним на жестком полу в проперженном холодном спортзале, когда он будет возжигать лампадку перед образом Казанской божьей матери... Кстати сказать, кончается тибетский буддизм исключительно православием, потому что после пятидесяти лет молиться тибетским чертям уже страшно. Другого зла там нет." 

Виктор Пелевин, из рассказа "Тхаги".

----------

Паня (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Евгений, про ваш и Фила способ ведения диспута:


Не, Нероли, вы не правы. С оскорблений как раз я начал в этой теме.
Евгений еще долго держался, респект и уважуха ))))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Won Soeng (01.06.2015), Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Не, Нероли, вы не правы. С оскорблений как раз я начал в этой теме.
> Евгений еще долго держался, респект и уважуха ))))


Я заметила) Но у вас после оскорблений аргумены были, а у них нет. Хотя, как скажете.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати сказать, кончается тибетский буддизм исключительно православием, потому что после пятидесяти лет молиться тибетским чертям уже страшно.


Как это верно!))) Как много "тибетских буддистов" ушли сначала в кашмирский шиваизм (что характерно), а затем и в православие, Боженьке молиться. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Won Soeng (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Евгений, про ваш и Фила способ ведения диспута:


А что, Вы поняли мою аргументацию? Конкретно здесь, вверху - первый пост. Если разговор смеха ради, то я только за. Давайте посмотрим, кто кого засмеёт - глупенькие верующие, вытиравшие зад мёрзлыми газетами, или ироничные читатели Бердяева (это главный адепт свободы воли в русской философии, если что, кто ж не читал Бердяева).

----------


## Нико

И тут уже все свои аргументы, похоже, по третьему-пятому кругу наприводили))).

----------

Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Как это верно!))) Как много "тибетских буддистов" ушли сначала в кашмирский шиваизм (что характерно), а затем и в православие, Боженьке молиться.


Православие - это очень хорошо. Потому что есть живая, настоящая традиция, не только книжки. Грубая жизнь, борьба со страстями, а не просто лёгкие беседы о духовности в кафе. Хрен с логикой, там есть свобода воли (хоть какая-то зацепка в дряблой интеллигентской каше), а в Церкви можно стать живым практиком. Анемичные хохотушки над буддийской верой - обычная _пошлость_. _Мещанство_.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И тут уже все свои аргументы, похоже, по третьему-пятому кругу наприводили))).


На мой взгляд, происходит простая вещь: для моих оппонентов важно ни в коем случае НЕ СКАЗАТЬ что "есть самосущее" или там скажем Атман.
Потому что такова их ВЕРА: в буддизме этого нет и быть не может. Под это подстраивается вся их "логическая аргументация".
При этом, судя по упрекам, которые мне кидает Евгений, она во многом основана на страхе перед кармой. Чем это отличается от христианского "Боженька наругает и отправит в ад?" Да ни чем.

Вы просто верующие, ребята, и по этому параметру ни чуть не отличаетесь от христиан.
В то время как буддизм - это прежде всего свободное мышление. для меня, по крайней мере.
И для некоторых традиционных учителей, судя по всему. тоже.

----------

Neroli (01.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> И тут уже все свои аргументы, похоже, по третьему-пятому кругу наприводили))).


Ну так они же не нужны. Нужно поприкалываться - ну так можно и приколоться по-жёсткому.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> На мой взгляд, происходит простая вещь: для моих оппонентов важно ни в коем случае НЕ СКАЗАТЬ что "есть самосущее" или там скажем Атман.


Кроме первых предложений заглавного постинга, это раз 20 повторялось в теме, и было специально разжёвано. Здесь не все такие глупые, чтоб продолжать игру.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> На мой взгляд, происходит простая вещь: для моих оппонентов важно ни в коем случае НЕ СКАЗАТЬ что "есть самосущее" или там скажем Атман.
> Потому что такова их ВЕРА: в буддизме этого нет и быть не может. Под это подстраивается вся их "логическая аргументация".
> При этом, судя по упрекам, которые мне кидает Евгений, она во многом основана на страхе перед кармой. Чем это отличается от христианского "Боженька наругает и отправит в ад?" Да ни чем.
> 
> Вы просто верующие, ребята, и по этому параметру ни чуть не отличаетесь от христиан.
> В то время как буддизм - это прежде всего свободное мышление. для меня, по крайней мере.
> И для некоторых традиционных учителей, судя по всему. тоже.


На примере с котом, украшения это атман. Кстати, он ведь оказывается снаружи кота. 
Я не читал тему, сейчас посмотрю смог ли мне кто-нибудь на примере с котом очень просто объяснить третий поворот а можно и первый и второй тоже объяснить. 
А вы пока, сразу скажите, вы смогли объяснить? Или не смогли?

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Вы можете все таки ответить на вопрос, какое Ваше собственное мнение?


Мое собственное мнение: истина за пределами слов и определений, она - в непосредственном переживании природы ума, "будды в себе", собственного всетворящего начала, которое в сутрах Третьего поворота называется Маха-атман.
Именно этому и учат в дзогчен, предлагая для достижения такого понимания весьма неплохие методы.

А у вас, странное дело, при вашем "полете мысли" и отрешенности от формулировок и определений, все в итоге свелось к пошлому навешиванию ярлыка: буддист ты или нет? Я - кукуся ))))

В данной же теме я занимаюсь анализом текста и герменевтикой. И не думаю,что кармическим последствиями этого может быть рождение в аду. )))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> В соответствии с мадхьямакой, будда не только не говорит о верёвке, что это змея, но и не говорит, что это верёвка, так как верёвочность верёвки создаётся умом и то, что называется верёвкой, подобно отражению верёвки в воде.


Создаётся умом или ум видит верёвочность верёвки? Я имею в виду ум не будд и другой ум, ум будд и что это не один ум а разные умы.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> «Где-то существует» подобная иллюзии верёвка, которая воспринимается как настоящая верёвка, а в тяжёлых случаях — змея


А почему вы не сказали "иллюзия" а сказали "подобная иллюзии"? Вы хотите сказать что нечто, является иллюзией и не является иллюзией, и поэтому оно подобно иллюзии?

----------


## Дубинин

> Мое собственное мнение: истина за пределами слов и определений, она - в непосредственном переживании природы ума, "будды в себе", собственного всетворящего начала, которое в сутрах Третьего поворота называется Маха-атман.
> Именно этому и учат в дзогчен, предлагая для достижения такого понимания весьма неплохие методы.
> 
> А у вас, странное дело, при вашем "полете мысли" и отрешенности от формулировок и определений, все в итоге свелось к пошлому навешиванию ярлыка: буддист ты или нет? Я - кукуся ))))
> 
> В данной же теме я занимаюсь анализом текста и герменевтикой. И не думаю,что кармическим последствиями этого может быть рождение в аду. )))


Ну почему как у Германа, вы не берёте некое бытиё (любое) и не пользуйте его аспект- ясность-осознанность. После этого- ничего нельзя вспомнить- ни сказать. И зачем на это "после"- самосущего атмана навешивать?

----------

Алексей А (01.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015), Нико (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В данной же теме я занимаюсь анализом текста и герменевтикой. И не думаю,что кармическим последствиями этого может быть рождение в аду. )))


А ты займись анализом текстов всех трёх поворотов, так, чтобы их примирить, а не раздробить ещё больше. Много же про это говорила. Вот это было бы конструктивно по-настоящему. Никто не хочет в буддизме слепой веры, по крайней мере, я не хочу. Но мы пришли в буддизм изначально, потому что это ахимса и анатман. И тут ты, основываясь на довольно-таки выборочных источниках, которые, вероятно, тебе самому просто симпатичны, доказываешь в буддизме атман. ))) У кого будем дальше искать авторитетное мнение?)

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И зачем на это "после"- самосущего атмана навешивать?


Да нет никакого "навешивания" - просто анализ текста и герменевтика.
Поиск смысла сказанного в Традиции, только и всего. Именно поэтому любое свое утверждение я иллюстрирую цитатой из аутентичного источника.

Это мои оппоненты навешивают "не-атман" из простого и пошлого страха потерять ярлык "буддист" и оказаться в аду.
Ну да, скажешь что-то не то, и боженька Ямараджа наругает ))))

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Мое собственное мнение: истина за пределами слов и определений, она - в непосредственном переживании природы ума, "будды в себе", собственного всетворящего начала, которое в сутрах Третьего поворота называется Маха-атман.
> Именно этому и учат в дзогчен, предлагая для достижения такого понимания весьма неплохие методы.
> 
> А у вас, странное дело, при вашем "полете мысли" и отрешенности от формулировок и определений, все в итоге свелось к пошлому навешиванию ярлыка: буддист ты или нет? Я - кукуся ))))
> 
> В данной же теме я занимаюсь анализом текста и герменевтикой. И не думаю,что кармическим последствиями этого может быть рождение в аду. )))



Я считаю что говорить то, что сказали вы, это противоречит учению буддизма о том что Бога-Творца нет. Дело в том, что видеть что-либо это одно, а творить что-либо, это другое. Вы назвали атман всетворящим. По вашим словам получается, что никакого множества разных живых существ нет, а есть только одно живое существо, которое сотворило множество своих собственных галлюцинаций, которые и являются тем что принято называть словами другое существо, другие существа, не я а другие. В этом смысле, видеть умом это одно, а создавать умом это другое. Я о подобном спросил Цхултрим Тращи.

Сергей Хос, если вы буддист то по вашим же словам должно получаться, что существует только одно живое существо, во всей вселенной и во всех вселенных, и нет такого что существует больше чем одно существо, нет тысяч людей, нет сотен людей. Есть один человек. Если сказано что будда Шакьямуни уже достиг полного совершенства и спасся, то получается что он это вы, и вам и делать ничего не надо, это получается по вашим словам а не по моим словам.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И тут ты, основываясь на довольно-таки выборочных источниках, которые, вероятно, тебе самому просто симпатичны


Каждый из нас основывается на тех источниках, которые ему лично симпатичнее, ты не замечала? это общее свойство.

----------


## Нико

> Каждый из нас основывается на тех источниках, которые ему лично симпатичнее, ты не замечала? это общее свойство.


Тогда надо честно признать: "Я люблю источники, где, как мне думается, в буддизме утверждается атман". Делов-то).

----------

Алексей А (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да нет никакого "навешивания" - просто анализ текста и герменевтика.


Какая к чёрту герменевтика. Герменевтика - это анализ частного утверждения через целостность текста (или текстов). Уточнение значения - анализом контекста. Не видите герменевтический круг? Да Вам и не нужно видеть, достаточно слова бросать: атман, герменевтика, ля-ля. Покатились, покатились катышки словесные, так весело-забавно.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что, Вы поняли мою аргументацию? Конкретно здесь, вверху - первый пост. Если разговор смеха ради, то я только за. Давайте посмотрим, кто кого засмеёт - глупенькие верующие, вытиравшие зад мёрзлыми газетами, или ироничные читатели Бердяева (это главный адепт свободы воли в русской философии, если что, кто ж не читал Бердяева).


Если аргументация не ясна - это проблема самой аргументации. Очень трудно убедить кого-то в том, что сахар сладкий. Человек сам знает вкус, но для того, чтобы понять слово "сладкий" необходимо правильно направленное внимание.

Аргументы могут как разъяснять, так и запутывать. Разъясняют они тогда, когда даны в подходящий момент, в соответствии с наблюдаемым в восприятии опытом. Запутывают они тогда, когда от этого самого прямо наблюдаемого опыта уводят в дебри идей, концепций, моделей, умопостроений и словосочетаний.

Если Вам есть на что указать - используйте средства и методы, доступные восприятию собеседников. Если Вы сами еще не увидели то, что пытаетесь объяснить - неудивительно, что не удается и показать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда надо честно признать: "Я люблю источники, где, как мне думается, в буддизме утверждается атман". Делов-то).


Я люблю разные источники. Просто указываю тебе на то, что кроме известного тебе взгляда есть и другие, тоже вполне традиционные.
В сутре, с которой вообще начался этот разговор, содержится недвусмысленное указание на Атман как на самосущее.
Вот мне и стало интересно, что это значит и какое место данная идея занимает в традиции, как это можно понимать.
Анализ текста и герменевтика, ничего личного. ))))

----------


## Нико

> Это мои оппоненты навешивают "не-атман" из простого и пошлого страха потерять ярлык "буддист" и оказаться в аду.
> Ну да, скажешь что-то не то, и боженька Ямараджа наругает ))))


Выражаясь словами Neroli, "извинись".

----------


## Won Soeng

Учение Будды всегда опирается на то, что уже есть в сознании ученика. Если есть атман - значит рассматривается этот самый наличествующий в сознании атман (чем бы он по сути не являлся). Но это не значит, что какой-нибудь атман нужно всенепременно рассматривать всякому ученику. Если кто-то не видит божеств, это не значит, что ему нужно сначала учиться видеть божеств. Есть много других путей, начинающихся прямо с того места, где находится ученик. Но иногда ученикам удобнее сначала долго добираться в интересное ему место, а потом долго и трудно учиться из этого места выбираться.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Если аргументация не ясна - это проблема самой аргументации. Очень трудно убедить кого-то в том, что сахар сладкий. Человек сам знает вкус, но для того, чтобы понять слово "сладкий" необходимо правильно направленное внимание.
> 
> Аргументы могут как разъяснять, так и запутывать. Разъясняют они тогда, когда даны в подходящий момент, в соответствии с наблюдаемым в восприятии опытом. Запутывают они тогда, когда от этого самого прямо наблюдаемого опыта уводят в дебри идей, концепций, моделей, умопостроений и словосочетаний.
> 
> Если Вам есть на что указать - используйте средства и методы, доступные восприятию собеседников. Если Вы сами еще не увидели то, что пытаетесь объяснить - неудивительно, что не удается и показать.


Не знаю, что я там увидел - но зад от пальца отличить умею. Начиная с заглавного постинга, показано отличие того атмана, который отрицается - от того, который признаётся. Если тупо повторять раз 20: нет отличий, а есть атман, пропуская повторение отличия, это кащёнка. Есть такое развлечение.

Раздувать тут пафос - типа, две позиции - смешно.
Нет никакой позиции у Хоса. Просто юмор.

Да, он имеет право на игру.

Сначала я повёлся. Воспринял эти повторения как мистическое помрачение ума у собеседника, но всё гораздо проще. Это кащёнка.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Выражаясь словами Neroli, "извинись".


За что? разве меня тут не пугали адами за ересь?
Если ты лично не пугала, так к тебе это и не относится, поэтому и извиняться не за что: я тебя ни чем не обидел. ))))

----------


## Фил

> Хотите поговорить о вере? ))))
> 
> *Вера может быть верой только себе*
> 
> Я всегда только радуюсь, если кто-то говорит, что верит в Будду, но я радуюсь гораздо больше, если кто-то говорит, что верит в учение Будды. При этом я понимаю, что говорящий *на самом деле верит ни Будде и ни его учению, а своему собственному мышлению.* 
> _Дзогчен Кхенпо Чога Ринпоче_
> 
> Так что какая вам разница, во что верю я?
> Верьте себе.
> ...


То есть опять ответа нет?
Вы на 1000 сообщений развели мудянку про атман и отказываетесь сообщить свое собственное мнение ?!
Почему?!
Если его нет, так и скажите, что его нет.
Нужели Германн прав про печеньки и Пьяцоллу?!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не знаю, что я там увидел - но зад от пальца отличить умею. Начиная с заглавного постинга, показано отличие того атмана, который отрицается - от того, который признаётся. Если тупо повторять раз 20: нет отличий, пропуская повторение различия, это кащёнка. Есть такое развлечение.


Зачем отрицается и зачем признается? Не надо тупо повторять. Определитесь с целью. Когда Вы хорошо что-то видите и кто-то хочет увидеть это, Вы можете показать. Зачем каждому встречному навязывать то, что Видите именно Вы? Какая в этом польза?

Когда сама Ваша жизнь привлекает людей, они придут и спросят, как Вам это удается.
Когда же Вы торгуете залежалым товаром, это привлекает только конкурентов, которые ничего не собираются покупать, а только устраивают базар.

----------


## Фил

> Евгений, про ваш и Фила способ ведения диспута:
> Вложение 18100


Кого и где я оскорбил?
Вот Вы такими картинками - оскорбляете.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если тупо повторять раз 20: нет отличий, пропуская повторение отличия,


Почему "тупо повторять"? у нас с вами шел спор о том, можно ли понимать как самосущее. Я приводил доводы за то, что можно, основываясь на традиционных формулировках, вы - за то, что нельзя.
К консенсусу мы не пришли, что часто случается в дебатах.
Каждый из априори считает свое мнение верным. Мне видится, что вы игнорируете мои аргументы, вам кажется, что я - ваши.
Вот и поговорили.

А ваши оскорбительные выпады я принимаю как вполнге естественную обратную реакцию на мои слова, что разбираться в ваших умопостроениях для меня все равно что картон жевать. Так что все нормально, паритет. )))
Без абиды, как говорят чоткие пацаны.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> За что? разве меня тут не пугали адами за ересь?
> Если ты лично не пугала, так к тебе это и не относится, поэтому и извиняться не за что: я тебя ни чем не обидел. ))))


Вы не понимаете мотивы, если верующий считает, что брат в Дхарме 100% загремит в ады, конечно он проявит - нет, не Бодхичитту, но банальное сентиментальное сочувствие. Вы же подхватите старушку, падающую в лужу, без каких-то там особых мыслей. Так и тут, если действительно верить в ады.

Никакой ад Авичи Вам не грозит - чтоб отказаться от Дхармы, сначала нужно было к ней прийти. А тут просто тусовки по ретритам, без осмысления происходящего. Это скорей во благо.

----------


## Фил

> Да нет никакого "навешивания" - просто анализ текста и герменевтика.


Плохая у Вас герменевтика.
Вы не учитываете ни культуру, ни политику, ни историю.
Только выдираете цитаты про маха-атман и всё.
Да еще кидаетесь ими как Дуров 5000 купюрами - я вижу Вас это веселит.
Такое хобби?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> показано отличие того атмана, который отрицается - от того, который признаётся.


Может, нам надо было поискать отличия самосущего, которое признается от того, которое не отрицается? )))

----------


## Нико

> За что? разве меня тут не пугали адами за ересь?
> Если ты лично не пугала, так к тебе это и не относится, поэтому и извиняться не за что: я тебя ни чем не обидел. ))))


Я тебя не пугала адами, хотя они есть, "он" т.е., христианский. За ослушание воли Божьей. Что касается буддийских описаний адов, то это не что иное, как проявление собственной кармы, которую ты тоже почему-то тоже приравнял к Богу))))). 

В чём отличие у тебя от христианства-то? И если думаешь, что я "навязываю" "не-атман" от "пошлого страха" утратить ярлык "буддист", вот за это и извинись. )

Даёшь Сутру сердца в массы!

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Почему "тупо повторять"? у нас с вами шел спор о том, можно ли понимать как самосущее. Я приводил доводы за то, что можно, основываясь на традиционных формулировках, вы - за то, что нельзя.


Есть формулировка безначальности - и есть формулировка обособленности. Это _разные_ атманы. 
Поэтому, их _можно_ совмещать: они и совмещаются.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Плохая у Вас герменевтика.


Ну уж какая есть ))




> Вы не учитываете ни культуру, ни политику, ни историю.


Как это не учитывали? мы тут говорили и о динамике Трех поворотов колеса Дхармы, и о внутрикофессиональных спорах в тибетской традиции. Вы просто не замечаете, наверное, но охват был достаточно широк для форумного формата.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Может, нам надо было поискать отличия самосущего, которое признается от того, которое не отрицается? )))


См. заглавный пост. Первый пост темы. Первые два предложения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И если думаешь, что я "навязываю" "не-атман" от "пошлого страха" утратить ярлык "буддист", вот за это и извинись. )


Нет, нет, конечно это не про тебя. Извини, если тебе так подумалось )))
Ты "адами" не пугала, нет. с тобой у нас расхождение только в понимании роли авторитета )))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

Взято из интернета.
Паратантра
        (Санскр.) То, что не имеет существования само по себе, но лишь благодаря зависимому или причинному отношению.
Конец взятого.

От чего зависит то, что не имеет существования само по себе? И что такое "причинное отношение? И что такое зависимое отношение?

----------


## Tong Po

> Зачем мне быть бурятом, если я приморец? Бурятские буддисты (не только буряты, но и русские) с подросткового возраста мой круг общения. Речь о конце 1980-х. Буряты же с корейцами жили во Владивостоке всегда. Так или иначе, кончилось тем, что я понял - и это моя биография. Есть и другой путь, о котором сказал Фил: интеллектуальный. Только нужно быть профессиональным философом (не какой-нибудь бывшей кафедры марксизма-ленинизма и истории КПСС, а настоящим) либо хорошим технарём. У Фила получается адекватно  понимать, потому что он вдумчиво читает тексты. Но Фил - редкое исключение. В России в интеллигентских кругах модно что-то корчить из себя, а непредвзятый интеллектуальный анализ не моден. Россия - страна симулякров, потёмкинских деревень и свадебных генералов.
> 
> А Вы - живя в Сибири - упускаете уникальность момента. Тоже могли бы давно уже окунуться в традицию, а не просто по центрам тусить. Буряты в Вашем городе точно так же живут. Традиционные Ламы живут близко от Вас.


Нет такой национальности - приморец. Не пудрите людям мозги.
Остальное - no comments, ибо...

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Neroli (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> См. заглавный пост. Первый пост темы. Первые два предложения.





> Отрицаемый атман - это реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм). 
> То, что в Махаяне существует свой "атман", не означает отрицание пустоты от самобытия. Махаяна сохраняет анатман.


Ну да, так в этом мы с вами и не сошлись:
1) можно ли понимать изначальную природу ума как своего рода "подкладку опыта, отдельную от феноменов (дхарм)"?
и
2) можно ли понимать "бытие-собой-и-через-себя" как самобытие.

Я говорил, что можно, вы - что нельзя. И вы и я свою позицию аргументировали как могли, ссылаясь на источники, но понимание разное. Чо ругаца-то?
А вы сразу - ады ))))
Смешно, право, Евгений.

----------


## Фил

> Почему "тупо повторять"? у нас с вами шел спор о том, можно ли понимать как самосущее. Я приводил доводы за то, что можно, основываясь на традиционных формулировках


А эти традиционные формулировки соответствуют Вашей внутренней философии?




> К консенсусу мы не пришли, что часто случается в дебатах.


Если я с Вам буду говорить с позиций нео-томизма мы тоже не придем к консенсусу и что?
Вы назваете это "дебаты"?

В дебатах отстаивают свою точку зрения, Вы же просто сыпете бумажными цитатами, как конфетти.
Для Вас это изначально было развлечение?
Тогда это называется "троллинг"

----------


## Кузьмич

> Богдо-геген когда-то был Анандой. Он ещё многим кем был. И давайте задумаемся, товарищи: если наши учителя в разных воплощениях представляли разные взгляды, о чём это говорит????


Может о том, что различия во взглядах не слишком принципиальны?..

----------

Neroli (01.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Кого и где я оскорбил?


В вашем случае правильнее: "...поэтому сразу перейду на личности" Мне просто некогда картинки править, сорри.




> Вот Вы такими картинками - оскорбляете.


Ага. Я так и хотела.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А эти традиционные формулировки соответствуют Вашей внутренней философии?


Что соответствует моей внутренней философии - у меня в профайле написано. И какое из буддийских направлений мне ближе всего - я, кажется и не скрываю. А что? 




> Если я с Вам буду говорить с позиций нео-томизма мы тоже не придем к консенсусу и что?
> Вы назваете это "дебаты"?


Вот именно поэтому мы и ограничиваем свои разговоры традиционными воззрениями буддизма.
Чтоб не распыляться.




> В дебатах отстаивают свою точку зрения


В буддизме это не так. Например, в традиционном монастырском учебном диспуте принято периодически меняться точками зрения и отстаивать ту, которую сам прежде оспаривал. ))))

Просто потому что на самом деле истина - за пределами слов и определений, а пребывание в ней - это безмолвное и осознанное пребывание в изначальной природе собственного ума. Вот это последнее можете принять как мое настоящее воззрение.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В вашем случае правильнее: "...поэтому сразу перейду на личности" Мне просто некогда картинки править, сорри.


На какие личности?
Вы о чем?




> Ага. Я так и хотела.


Вы хотели нахамить?
Вы - хамка?
Мило. Сострадательно.

----------


## Фил

> Что соответствует моей внутренней философии - у меня в профайле написано. И какое из буддийских направлений мне ближе всего - я, кажется и не скрываю. А что?


То, что Вы в данный момент отстаиваете - атман, соответствует Ваше внутренней философии или нет?
Вы можете ответить на вопрос?

----------


## Neroli

> На какие личности?
> Вы о чем?


Ваш вопрос: "Вы вообще буддист?" по-вашему аргумент?





> Вы хотели нахамить?
> Вы - хамка?
> Мило. Сострадательно.


Во мне нет никакого сострадания. Это правда.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То, что Вы в данный момент отстаиваете - атман, соответствует Ваше внутренней философии или нет?
> Вы можете ответить на вопрос?


Фил, я показывал в данной беседе, что в традиционном буддизме есть разные дискурсы. Есть и такой, который можно понимать как утверждение самосущего атмана. Это все, что я могу вам ответить по данному вопросу если такой ответ вас все-таки не удовлетворяет:




> на самом деле истина - за пределами слов и определений, а пребывание в ней - это безмолвное и осознанное пребывание в изначальной природе собственного ума. Вот это последнее можете принять как мое настоящее воззрение.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Won Soeng (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ваш вопрос: "Вы вообще буддист?" по-вашему аргумент?


 Это не аргумент, это вопрос.
На него можно ответить "да" или "нет".




> Во мне нет никакого сострадания. Это правда.


Очень жаль.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, я показывал в данной беседе, что в традиционном буддизме есть разные дискурсы. Есть и такой, который можно понимать как утверждение самосущего атмана. Это все, что я могу вам ответить по данному вопросу если такой ответ вас все-таки не удовлетворяет:


Т.е. Вы отказываетесь признавать атман - своей внутренней философией?

В таком случае, все темы про "атман" можно перенести в раздел "Юмор и дхармовый юмор".
Я то наивно полагал, что это Ваша личная точка зрения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> То, что Вы в данный момент отстаиваете - атман, соответствует Ваше внутренней философии или нет?
> Вы можете ответить на вопрос?


Атман - это не что-то хорошо и ясно определенное. Это целая груда воззрений.
Есть разные подходы к работе с этой грудой. 

Самый неконструктивный и бесплодный - это выхватывать из этой груды что-то случайным образом и сталкивать с чем-нибудь другим, столь же случайно выхваченным.

Что и демонстрирует подобная дискуссия, обостряющая с одной стороны, занудство и умствование, с другой стороны недовольство и раздражение, с третьей стороны цинизм и  злорадство. Все три клеши.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Gakusei (01.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Атман - это не что-то хорошо и ясно определенное. Это целая груда воззрений.
> Есть разные подходы к работе с этой грудой. 
> 
> Самый неконструктивный и бесплодный - это выхватывать из этой груды что-то случайным образом и сталкивать с чем-нибудь другим, столь же случайно выхваченным.


 Вот господин Хос этим и занимается. Потому что "дебаты вести" - не мешки ворочать.
Второй раз на крики "пожар! пожар!" никто не побежит, после такого пранка.

----------


## Neroli

> В таком случае, все темы про "атман" можно перенести в раздел "Юмор и дхармовый юмор".
> Я то наивно полагал, что это Ваша личная точка зрения.


Ну вот опять...
Вы пытаетесь обесценить то, что вам неугодно.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Отрицаемый атман - это реальная со своей стороны подкладка опыта, отдельная от феноменов (дхарм). 

Не отрицаемый атман - это безначальность и неустранимость опыта 
(дхармы - санскрита ли, асанскрита ли - это данность, порядок вещей). 

У Арья Нагарджуны, сочетание атман и анатман: 

"С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил. 
О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!"

У Третьего Кармапы, сочетание атман и анатман: 

"_Абсолютное_ же - это _пустотность собственной природы_, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д., тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее _изначальное осознавание_ без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как _абсолютное_."

То, что в Махаяне существует свой "атман", не означает отрицание пустоты от самобытия. Махаяна сохраняет анатман.

----------


## Neroli

> Что и демонстрирует подобная дискуссия, обостряющая с одной стороны, занудство и умствование, с другой стороны недовольство и раздражение, с третьей стороны цинизм и  злорадство. Все три клеши.


Можно подумать, что если не дискутировать, клеши куда-то денутся.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

*Один атман утверждается:*

"С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил." 

*Другой атман отрицается:*

"О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!"

*Это разные понятия: атман-нерождённое и атман-самостное.*

----------


## Фил

> Ну вот опять...
> Вы пытаетесь обесценить то, что вам неугодно.


А какой ценностью обладает "весёлый пранк" или "троллинг" ?
Только если это смешно.
Но тут даже не смешно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот господин Хос этим и занимается. Потому что "дебаты вести" - не мешки ворочать.
> Второй раз на крики "пожар! пожар!" никто не побежит, после такого пранка.


Сергей вполне разумно напоминает, что "все не так просто". Действительно, атман следует рассматривать достаточно глубоко. И вовсе не умозрительно. Иначе слишком легко успокоиться - атмана нет, и чего в него вникать? А то, что по сути, воззрения атмана при этом сохраняются и действуют, будучи незамеченными, нерассмотренными и не исследованными - результат такого легкомыслия. Просто отрицать атман - совершенно недостаточно, это ошибка глупости, невежества. Нужно прямо и беспристрастно исследовать любые обнаруженные воззрения. Не цепляясь за их утверждение, не цепляясь за их отрицание, не цепляясь за пренебрежение ими.

То, что ведет к спорам, говорит лишь о несовершенстве воззрений. Думать, что злонамеренность это что-то большее, чем препятствие - значит бежать от правильного сосредоточения. Возражать на обнаруженную злонамеренность - значит не знать правильного прекращения недоброжелательности,  не уметь отстраняться, при этом - не упуская из вида, путать внимательность и вовлеченность, избегая вовлеченности теряя при этом и бдительность.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Neroli (01.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Дубинин (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А какой ценностью обладает "весёлый пранк" или "троллинг" ?
> Только если это смешно.
> Но тут даже не смешно.


Опять ярлыки. 
А мне вот интересно, признает ли буддизм атман. 
Вы же, в свою очередь, можете просто не участвовать в теме, кто вас заставляет?

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Сергей вполне разумно напоминает, что "все не так просто".


Если бы это было "разумно" - никаких проблем.
По Вашему разумно употреблять такие слова как "гелугпаяна", "у вас низшие способности", "то что говорю я - это для высших способностей", "религиозные фанатики" ?
Разве все участники кроме Сергея - легкомысленны?

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

*Один атман утверждается:*

"С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил." 

*Другой атман отрицается:*

"О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!"

*Это разные понятия: атман-нерождённое и атман-самостное.*

Это что касается аргументации. Что касается кащёнки, техника известна, настрочить что-нибудь вроде "опять у вас заклинания", "не могу всю эту муть читать, уж извините", "я воспроизвожу традиционные трактовки, ничего личного" и так до бесконечности. Игра такая.

----------

Дубинин (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Опять ярлыки. 
> А мне вот интересно, признает ли буддизм атман. 
> Вы же, в свою очередь, можете просто не участвовать в теме, кто вас заставляет?


Я могу Вам ответить - не признает, потому что это невозможно.

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Атман-нерождённое и атман-самостное - два _разных_ понятия. Ещё со времён Нагарджуны.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Это что касается аргументации. Что касается кащёнки, техника известна, настрочить что-нибудь вроде "опять у вас заклинания", "не могу всю эту муть читать, уж извините", "я воспроизвожу традиционные трактовки, ничего личного" и так до бесконечности. Игра такая.


А на вопрос "разделяет ли он то что тут пишет?" ответить почему-то стесняется...

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Сергей вполне разумно напоминает, что "все не так просто".


А что такого прям уж запредельно сложного? Мне кажется (да простят меня Будды) что мотоцикл починить, и то труднее, чем внимательно прочесть четырёхстрочие из Нагарджуны. Всей глубины понять нельзя, но уж заметить явное различие двух атманов - элементарно просто. Это разные понятия.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если бы это было "разумно" - никаких проблем.
> По Вашему разумно употреблять такие слова как "гелугпаяна", "у вас низшие способности", "то что говорю я - это для высших способностей", "религиозные фанатики" ?
> Разве все участники кроме Сергея - легкомысленны?


Нет проблем ни с разумностью, ни с неразумностью. Вы придаете излишне большое значение вежливости. Эмоции возникают тогда, когда для них есть условия. Когда неясны условия, люди могут лишь потакать или попрекать. Ни то, ни другое не ведет к ясности и беспристрастности. 

Давайте уделять внимание условиям и не волноваться из-за возникающих при неясных условиях эмоций. Все что подвержено возникновению - подвержено и прекращению.
Не подбрасывая дрова в огонь мы обнаружим, что он действительно угасает.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Я могу Вам ответить - не признает, потому что это невозможно.


А мне из цитируемого Сергеем видится, что возможно. Не мешайте нам))

----------

Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А мне из цитируемого Сергеем видится, что возможно. Не мешайте нам))


Общайтесь в личке - никто мешать не будет.

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что такого прям уж запредельно сложного?


Для того, кто видит - ничего сложного, все ясно.
Для того, кто  не видит - это может быть то сложно, то просто. Кто-то привязан к усложнению, кто-то к упрощению.

Когда все ясно - нет повода и долго обсуждать. 
Жар в дискуссии питается неясностью и потребностью понять. Когда мы что-то объясняем и не находим встречного понимания - проблема в нашем собственном стремлении к все еще не возникшему пониманию.

Не важно, понимает ли кто-то нас. Это просто страсть, жажда признания нашей правоты.
Пока она есть, пока она обнаруживается, мы видим сомнения и нерешительность, из которых произрастает наша собственная неугомонность, неуспокоенность.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Я могу Вам ответить - не признает, потому что это невозможно.



Так это такие как вы, обычно начинают разговоры о троллинге? Троллинг это развлечение. Развлечение это когда тому кто хочет развлекаться, нужны те на кого направлено его внимание и кого он хочет использовать в своих развлечениях.
Если человеку не нужны те, на кого направлено его внимание, это значит что он не тролль. Бывает так, что существа типа вас начинают в какой-либо теме, говорить не по теме, я имею в виду что они начинают обвинять автора темы в троллинге, а это значит что они во-первых говорят не правду, а во-вторых зафлуживают тему.
В маха паринирвана сутре, Будда сказал что атман существует.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Жар в дискуссии питается неясностью и потребностью понять.


Неее... Жар в дискуссии питается желанием потроллить верунов  :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

Вообще-то троллинг это болезненное состояние. Человек одновременно самоуверен и сомневается, поэтому нуждается в подтверждении и признании. А не получая их он атакует известные ему слабости оппонентов, провоцируя их на незрелые эмоциональные реакции и тем самым подпитывая собственную жажду самоуверенности.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Атман-нерождённое и атман-самостное - два _разных_ понятия. Ещё со времён Нагарджуны.


А как  не рождённое может быть бессамостным? Оно самостное, и, просто не отрезано от тела и соединено с телом. А если самостным называть то, придуманное, что существует в не соединённом с телом состоянии, то тогда такого действительно нет и не бывает.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> В маха паринирвана сутре, Будда сказал что атман существует.


*Аминь.*

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Неее... Жар в дискуссии питается желанием потроллить верунов


Не возражаю. Ведь Вы сами можете видеть, чем подпитывается жар, который подталкивает Вас к дискуссии.

----------


## Neroli

> Общайтесь в личке - никто мешать не будет.


С какой стати? Тему про атман Евгений открыл. Заметьте не в личке.
Пишите что-нибудь содержательное лучше по теме, вместо _нет и быть не может, потому что кукуся_. Утомляет это.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Не возражаю. Ведь Вы сами можете видеть, чем подпитывается жар, который подталкивает Вас к дискуссии.


Воспоминанием о перенесённых страданиях. Я знаю, что для ищущего путаница в таких вещах болезненна. Форум читает не только Сергей.

----------

Алексей А (01.06.2015), Дубинин (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вообще-то троллинг это болезненное состояние. Человек одновременно самоуверен и сомневается, поэтому нуждается в подтверждении и признании. А не получая их он атакует известные ему слабости оппонентов, провоцируя их на незрелые эмоциональные реакции и тем самым подпитывая собственную жажду самоуверенности.


Я об этом и сказал. Тролль этот тот кому нужны те, на кого направлен его троллинг, нужны их подтверждения, нужны их признания. Моё определение троллинга не противоречит вашему. Просто, я подозреваю что вы такой же как Фил, и называете троллями не троллей.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как  не рождённое может быть бессамостным? Оно самостное, и, просто не отрезано от тела и соединено с телом. А если самостным называть то, придуманное, что существует в не соединённом с телом состоянии, то тогда такого действительно нет и не бывает.


Нерожденное не просто может быть бессамостным. Только бессамостное и может быть нерожденным. Единственный точный эпитет нерожденного - пустота.
Все, что является хоть чем-то - возникает при условии контакта и прекращается, с прекращением контакта.

Оттого и сказано, что нерожденное обнаруживается лишь с прекращением чувственного восприятия.

Обсуждение же  нерожденного подобно попытке насытиться рецептами из поваренной книги.

----------

Алексей А (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так это такие как вы, обычно начинают разговоры о троллинге? Троллинг это развлечение. Развлечение это когда тому кто хочет развлекаться, нужны те на кого направлено его внимание и кого он хочет использовать в своих развлечениях.
> Если человеку не нужны те, на кого направлено его внимание, это значит что он не тролль. Бывает так, что существа типа вас начинают в какой-либо теме, говорить не по теме, я имею в виду что они начинают обвинять автора темы в троллинге, а это значит что они во-первых говорят не правду, а во-вторых зафлуживают тему.


 Почему я говорю неправду?
Вот например, есть у Вас какое-то любимое дело - кататься на велосипеде.
Я буду Вас час донимать распросами, "а какой велосипед лучше купить? Со скоростями или без? Нужны ли амортизаторы? А какие лучше тормоза? А где его лучше покупать?"

Вы мне все будете рассказывать.
А потом, случайно выясните, что никакой велосипед я не купил и не собираюсь и вообще считаю всех велосипедистов - идиотами

Это разговор называется "ни о чем", "светская беседа".
Обычно только при этом говорят о погоде и не более 5 минут.





> В маха паринирвана сутре, Будда сказал что атман существует.


Учение надо воспринимать комплексно, а не выдергивать отдельные слова из отдельной сутры.

----------

Tong Po (01.06.2015), Дубинин (01.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я об этом и сказал. Тролль этот тот кому нужны те, на кого направлен его троллинг, нужны их подтверждения, нужны их признания. Моё определение троллинга не противоречит вашему. Просто, я подозреваю что вы такой же как Фил, и называете троллями не троллей.


Подозреваете?  :Smilie:  Ну, на здоровье.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> *Аминь.*


Наверное просто всё дело в том, что одни говорят что атман отрезан от тела, или не соединён с телом, с начала или без начала, а другие говорят что атман это и есть тело. И те и другие не правы. Вы к каким относитесь? Вы считаете что атман это тело?

----------


## Фил

> С какой стати? Тему про атман Евгений открыл. Заметьте не в личке.
> Пишите что-нибудь содержательное лучше по теме, вместо _нет и быть не может, потому что кукуся_. Утомляет это.


Я пишу что-то не относящееся к теме не больше чем Вы.
Только при этом не хамлю и не хвастаюсь тем, что "я и хотел нахамить".

----------


## Neroli

> Я пишу что-то не относящееся к теме не больше чем Вы.
> Только при этом не хамлю и не хвастаюсь тем, что "я и хотел нахамить".


Да конечно, конечно, вы просто молодец, не то, что я.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Воспоминанием о перенесённых страданиях. Я знаю, что для ищущего путаница в таких вещах болезненна. Форум читает не только Сергей.


Есть и другие методы. Вообще не искать в подобных запутанных вещах. Страдания - это единственная основа для их прекращения. Не воспринимая актуальных страданий невозможно исследование их возникновения и прекращения. Убегая от страданий мы взращиваем только невежество.

----------


## Фил

> Я об этом и сказал. Тролль этот тот кому нужны те, на кого направлен его троллинг, нужны их подтверждения, нужны их признания. Моё определение троллинга не противоречит вашему. Просто, я подозреваю что вы такой же как Фил, и называете троллями не троллей.


Ну если не тролль, то "Любитель поговорить"

----------


## Tong Po

> Я могу Вам ответить - не признает, потому что это невозможно.


Вам процитировали* ТЕКСТ СУТРЫ*, то есть *СЛОВА БУДДЫ*. Зачем Вы упорно отрицаете *ОЧЕВИДНОЕ*, вместо того, чтобы разобраться, что именно имеется в виду. Процитировали *КУЧУ ШАСТР*, но Вы продолжаете *ОТРИЦАТЬ ОЧЕВИДНОЕ*, вместо того, чтобы разобраться (не так как это делает Германн, цитируя одно-два предложения и полностью игнорируя остальной массив текста).

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Neroli (01.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

Разве не очевидно, что болезненная привязанность к отрицанию атмана - это источник страданий. Это же видно на живом примере, прямо онлайн, причём уже на длинном отрезке времени, много лет (кажется, больше 10). Какой ещё нужен аргумент буддисту?

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Neroli (01.06.2015), Pema Sonam (01.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Won Soeng (01.06.2015), Кузьмич (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разве не очевидно, что болезненная привязанность к отрицанию атмана - это источник страданий. Это же видно на живом примере, прямо онлайн, причём уже на длинном отрезке времени, много лет. Какой ещё нужен аргумент буддисту?


Как видите, не очевидно. Многим - не очевидно.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Gakusei (01.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Учение надо воспринимать комплексно, а не выдергивать отдельные слова из отдельной сутры.


Вот именно - комплексно, что, собственно Сергей и делает, приводя как Слово Будды, так и шастры и бхашьи средневековых комментаторов, так и современных учителей. Но это шастры, бхашьи и комментарии учителей *ИНОГО* направления *БУДДИЗМА*, отличного от гелуг. А Вы просто-напросто не хотите понять это. Там просто иной взгляд, иной *ПОДХОД*, а не жёсткое противоречие.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Разве не очевидно, что болезненная привязанность к отрицанию атмана - это источник страданий.


Так его никто и не отрицает.
Просто те, кто утверждают, не могут сказать - что это.

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так его никто и не отрицает.
> Просто те, кто утверждают, не могут сказать - что это.


Потому что это целая груда. У разных существ это будут разные воззрения. И рассматривать  нужно воззрения конкретного существа.
Если мы не отрицаем атман, то мы рассматриваем, что является этим ядром цепляния пяти совокупностей в данный конкретный момент.

И сказать об этом один раз и для всех - невозможно. Поэтому учения так обширны.

Второй поворот целиком посвящен заблуждениям, возникающим при неправильной практике первого.
Третий поворот целиком посвящен заблуждениям, возникающим при неправильной практике второго.
Четвертый поворот малоизвестен. Он целиком посвящен заблуждениям, возникающим при неправильной реализации третьего.
Пятый поворот самый редкий. Просто потому, что так мало еще рождается существ, которые целые кальпы умудряются ошибаться с первого по четвертый, так и не обретая  освобождения.

----------


## Tong Po

> Так его никто и не отрицает.
> Просто те, кто утверждают, не могут сказать - что это.


Врёте сами себе? Много раз Сергей как своими словами, так и цитатами писал, что, как он считает, имеется в виду. А вот как раз "атманоборцы" сказать конкретного ничего и не могут. Тот атман (вернее концепция атмана), с которым борется Германн существует лишь в его воображении и, _отчасти_ - в ряде средневековых тибетских трактатах, однако в реальной, живой индуистской философии концепций атмана  - куча и ни одна полностью не совпадает с отрицаемым Германном атманом. А уж Маха-атман из Сутра Третьего Поворота - и подавно.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Neroli (01.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вот именно - комплексно, что, собственно Сергей и делает, приводя как Слово Будды, так и шастры и бхашьи средневековых комментаторов, так и современных учителей. Но это шастры, бхашьи и комментарии учителей *ИНОГО* направления *БУДДИЗМА*, отличного от гелуг. А Вы просто-напросто не хотите понять это. Там просто иной взгляд, иной *ПОДХОД*, а не жёсткое противоречие.


Если у Сергея именно такие мотивы (в чем я сомневаюсь), то делает он это к сожалению, неумело.
Не выдерживает его аргументация, без оговорки, что нужно безоговорочно принять текст сутр.
И я бы это понял, потому что это - религиозная вера. Я уважаю чувства верующих.
Но это ведь не признается.
И выглядит это именно как противоречие. 
Я поэтому и предлагал несколько раз притормозить и разобраться во всем, прежде чем вещать с помоста.

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Врёте сами себе? Много раз Сергей как своими словами, так и цитатами писал, что, как он считает, имеется в виду. А вот как раз "атманоборцы" сказать конкретного ничего и не могут.


 Конечно не можем. Потому и спрашиваем.




> Тот атман (вернее концепция атмана), с которым борется Германн существует лишь в его воображении и, _отчасти_ - в ряде средневековых тибетских трактатах, однако в реальной, живой индуистской философии концепций атмана  - куча и ни одна полностью не совпадает с отрицаемым Германном атманом. А уж Маха-атман из Сутра Третьего Поворота - и подавно.


 Так это замечательно. Я тоже предполагал, что в Третьем повороте о каком-то другом атмане говорится.

----------

Won Soeng (01.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Конечно не можем. Потому и спрашиваем.
> 
>  Так это замечательно. Я тоже предполагал, что в Третьем повороте о каком-то другом атмане говорится.


О каком "другом"? Отличном от чего именно? Вы какую конкретно концепцию атмана имеете в виду? Поясните. Со ссылками на релевантные источники.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я вот пять копеек вброс сделаю. Сутры третьего поворота -- это сложная тема, конечно, но не сложнее второго поворота. Потому что гораздо легче поверить в атман, маха-не маха, чем понять единство пустоты и взаимозависимости второго поворота. Тем, кто готов поверить сходу в Маха-атман, достаточно несколько цитат из Маха-паринирваны или Лонгченпы. Но, опять же, верны ли ваши трактовки этих сутр или текстов? Почему люди думают, что их личные комменты верны? Тут никто не хочет слушать Далай-ламу, который со всеми тремя поворотами знаком, как говорится, непонаслышке. Но Далай-ламу никто ж не будет тут всерьёз воспринимать, типа, политик он. Этим всё и ограничивается тут. Печально. Кали-юга.

----------

Алексей А (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если у Сергея именно такие мотивы (в чем я сомневаюсь), то делает он это к сожалению, неумело.
> Не выдерживает его аргументация, без оговорки, что нужно безоговорочно принять текст сутр.
> И я бы это понял, потому что это - религиозная вера. Я уважаю чувства верующих.
> Но это ведь не признается.
> И выглядит это именно как противоречие. 
> Я поэтому и предлагал несколько раз притормозить и разобраться во всем, прежде чем вещать с помоста.


Он аргументировать должен что? Факт наличия сутр и растр?! То есть Вы не верите в то, что такие сутры и шастры существуют? Или в то, что есть школы буддизма отличные от гелуг?! Я ж дал ссылку на текст современного учителя Кагью, где последовательно разбирается общий в Кагью подход к индивидуальной практике и углублению воззрений. И цитировал кучу оттуда, понимая, что НИКТО из оппонентов по ссылке не перейдёт и читать не будет. Чего ещё надо-то, чтобы просто признать ФАКТ наличия?

----------

Vladiimir (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> О каком "другом"? Отличном от чего именно? Вы какую конкретно концепцию атмана имеете в виду? Поясните. Со ссылками на релевантные источники.


Нечто обладающее самобытием

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я вот пять копеек вброс сделаю. Сутры третьего поворота -- это сложная тема, конечно, но не сложнее второго поворота. Потому что гораздо легче поверить в атман, маха-не маха, чем понять единство пустоты и взаимозависимости второго поворота. Тем, кто готов поверить сходу в Маха-атман, достаточно несколько цитат из Маха-паринирваны или Лонгченпы. Но, опять же, верны ли ваши трактовки этих сутр или текстов? Почему люди думают, что их личные комменты верны? Тут никто не хочет слушать Далай-ламу, который со всеми тремя поворотами знаком, как говорится, непонаслышке. Но Далай-ламу никто ж не будет тут всерьёз воспринимать, типа, политик он. Этим всё и ограничивается тут. Печально. Кали-юга.


Да не, вот как раз понять единство пустоты и взаимозависимости лично мне гораздо проще. Я тут вообще ничего сложного не вижу и логика там достаточно примитивна - уровень общеобразовательной средней советской школы. И это ИМХО, как раз не плохо. Трудно это понять недискурсивно, интуитивно. Это да. А понять умом - ващще не проблема.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нечто обладающее самобытием


Так давайте тогда определение самобытия.

----------

Vladiimir (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> О каком "другом"? Отличном от чего именно? Вы какую конкретно концепцию атмана имеете в виду? Поясните. Со ссылками на релевантные источники.


Проблема предположений в том, что они основаны на неуправляемой интуиции, в которой мудрость-праджня смешана с заблуждениями-идеями.
Иногда мы можем что-то понимать не на основе размышлений, но мы не знаем, насколько можем опираться на так возникшее понимание.

----------

Neroli (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Он аргументировать должен что? Факт наличия сутр и растр?! То есть Вы не верите в то, что такие сутры и шастры существуют? Или в то, что есть школы буддизма отличные от гелуг?! Я ж дал ссылку на текст современного учителя Кагью, где последовательно разбирается общий в Кагью подход к индивидуальной практике и углублению воззрений. И цитировал кучу оттуда, понимая, что НИКТО из оппонентов по ссылке не перейдёт и читать не будет. Чего ещё надо-то, чтобы просто признать ФАКТ наличия?


Не факт, конечно, наличия сутр или шастр.
Аргументировать эту позицию, которая, как представляется, в этих сутрах есть.
Иначе разговор бессмысленнен - собеседник превращается в ретранслятор сутры.
но это возможно, только если Вы внутренне согласны с тем, что написано в сутрах - тогда Вы хотя бы попытаетесь объяснить свою точку зрения которая у Вас есть и выстрадана годами практики.
Иначе, это похоже на адвоката, которому все равно кого защищать. Тоже, в определенных случаях, нужная профессия.

Но даже адвокаты берут отводы от дел, если это уже ни в какие ворота не лезет.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нечто обладающее самобытием


Всякое самобытие обнаруживается как нечто существующее. Самость этого существования равна неведению причин и условий возникновения и прекращения этого существования.

Таковость, в некотором смысле, очень сходна с таким неведением. Поэтому можно подумать, что самость коренится в таковости и таковость не отличается от самости, являясь все тем же неведением.

Но этот момент очень тонок для необученного ума, ума, не склонного к исследованию причин и условий возникновения и прекращения.
К сожалению, рассуждениями неведение не отличить от таковости.

----------


## Фил

> Так давайте тогда определение самобытия.


Нечто существующее само по себе. 
Вне цепи взаимозависимого возникновения.

----------


## Gakusei

> Нечто существующее само по себе. 
> Вне цепи взаимозависимого возникновения.


Так это Нерождённое. Миллион направлений буддизма его признают.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Neroli (01.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (01.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Создаётся умом или ум видит верёвочность верёвки? Я имею в виду ум не будд и другой ум, ум будд и что это не один ум а разные умы.


Ум приписывает признак верёвочности скоплению волокон, сплетённых между собой, и таким образом, воспринимает его как верёвку.




> А почему вы не сказали "иллюзия" а сказали "подобная иллюзии"? Вы хотите сказать что нечто, является иллюзией и не является иллюзией, и поэтому оно подобно иллюзии?


Потому что учение мадхьямики говорит, что именно подобно иллюзии, а не является иллюзией. Я хотел сказать именно это.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Наверное просто всё дело в том, что одни говорят что атман отрезан от тела, или не соединён с телом, с начала или без начала, а другие говорят что атман это и есть тело. И те и другие не правы. Вы к каким относитесь? Вы считаете что атман это тело?


Тело это часть рупа-скандхи.

----------


## Нико

> Да не, вот как раз понять единство пустоты и взаимозависимости лично мне гораздо проще. Я тут вообще ничего сложного не вижу и логика там достаточно примитивна - уровень общеобразовательной средней советской школы. И это ИМХО, как раз не плохо. Трудно это понять недискурсивно, интуитивно. Это да. А понять умом - ващще не проблема.


Неужели так просто? Люди жизни на это тратят, да ещё, если повезёт. И в медитации, да. Потому что хосовское процитированное из Нагарджуны: "вещи ни существуют, ни не существуют, ни не-не и пр". И "нет рождения, нет перерождения, нет смерти и пр". Нужно правильно трактовать. Обычным умом это понять трудно, йогическим умом в медитации -- ещё труднее. Нет логики сложнее, чем в прасангике, по опыту говорю. А тут, дали вам атман, и причём "безначальную ясность" в качестве этого атмана, и делайте с этим, что хотите. Хоть прямое введение в атман, хоть косвенное. ) Объяснить нельзя и опровергнуть тоже, потому что в "сутре сказано". )))

----------

Алексей А (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нечто существующее само по себе. 
> Вне цепи взаимозависимого возникновения.


Природа Будды, Самоприрода и т.п.

В конечном итоге - это та самая Татхата, и тот самый Татхагата. Последующие повороты не привносят нового к первому, лишь разъясняют неправильные трактовки и то, как в неправильные трактовки можно впадать и как из них необходимо выбираться.

Нет противоречия между поворотами. Они не отменяют друг друга.

Те, кому достаточно первого поворота - освобождаются быстро, имея ум, склонный к исследованию и быстро проникающий в собственную суть.
Будда учил много учеников, но не все смогли освободиться. Многие родились снова и обрели освобождение, преодолев заблуждения, которые мешали постичь учение Будды и реализовать его практически. Так и возникают повороты - выявляя все новые и новые заблуждения, которые очень похожи на то, чему учил Будда, но лишь похожи.

Нет проблемы ни в утверждении атмана, ни в отрицании атмана, если известно как возникает и прекращается это стремление утверждать и отвергать.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тут никто не хочет слушать Далай-ламу, который со всеми тремя поворотами знаком, как говорится, непонаслышке.


Нико, если вы, конечно, убедите Его Святейшество ответить на эти вопросы на форуме и переведёте нам его ответы, мы с удовольствием послушаем.

А то, что вы предлагаете —читать перевод на русский перевода с английского комментариев Его Святейшества на тексты Лонгченпы. Это, поверьте, ничем не хуже, нежели читать, например, переводы на английский комментариев самого Лонгченпы или читать их по-тибетски. Тем не менее, вы упорно навязываете всем именно комментарии Далай-ламы. Это упорство, естественно, не вызывает ничего, кроме неприятия.

А что касается личных трактовок, то они, разумеется, могут быть неверны, но когда их читаешь, как минимум, понятно, что человек пропустил учение через себя, понял, пусть и неправильно. А когда читаешь километры копипасты, это указывает на то, что человек, вероятно, не понимает, о чём речь. Особенно такое впечатление создаётся, когда в ответ на вопрос приводится, например целая страница из книги Далай-ламы, на которой есть упоминание по теме вопроса.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Неужели так просто? Люди жизни на это тратят, да ещё, если повезёт. И в медитации, да. Потому что хосовское процитированное из Нагарджуны: "вещи ни существуют, ни не существуют, ни не-не и пр". И "нет рождения, нет перерождения, нет смерти и пр". Нужно правильно трактовать. Обычным умом это понять трудно, йогическим умом в медитации -- ещё труднее. Нет логики сложнее, чем в прасангике, по опыту говорю. А тут, дали вам атман, и причём "безначальную ясность" в качестве этого атмана, и делайте с этим, что хотите. Хоть прямое введение в атман, хоть косвенное. ) Объяснить нельзя и опровергнуть тоже, потому что в "сутре сказано". )))


Есть четыре разновидности цепляния, и для обнаружения каждой из разновидностей и для их прекращения есть свои методы.

Кому-то действительно легко увидеть анатман. Но эта легкость обманчива. Потому что есть тысячи заблуждений, в виде цепляния за относительное существование, без исследования этой самой относительности, без обнаружения имеющегося (очевидным образом в виде рожденных пяти совокупностей) цепляния.

Цепляние за идею "я" - лишь одна из разновидностей. Такое цепляние в наибольшей степени формирует становление в арупалоке.
Поэтому для людей это самое "я" весьма прозрачно и призрачно. Лишь в небольшой степени более заметно, чем для животных.
Все же мы рождены в камалоке и цепляние к чувственным удовольствиям у нас превалирует.

Даже цепляние к так называемым ритуалам у людей довольно незаметно. Мы, конечно, склонны развивать привычки и нам легко следовать сложившимся привычкам, мы почти их не замечаем. Но цепляние к ритуалам в наибольшей степени формирует становление в рупалоке.

Уделяя внимание идеям "я" мы часто делаем это довольно формально. Принимаем какую-то идею, как объясняющую, и тем насыщаем свою жажду понимания.

Все дело в том, что как людей нас формирует цепляние к мнениям. И вместо цепляния к идее "я" обычно люди подвержены цеплянию к мнениям об идее себя.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Ум приписывает признак верёвочности скоплению волокон, сплетённых между собой, и таким образом, воспринимает его как верёвку.


Так скопление волокон сплетённых между собой, это и есть верёвка. Ум ничего не приписывает. Потому что приписывание, это когда говорят не правду, говорят о том чего нет и никогода не было. Получается что ум ничего не приписывает, а видит как оно есть. Видит правду. 
Или вы имели в виду что ум, называет словом верёвка, верёвку? Но ведь, разве найдётся такой дебил который будет считать что слово, и то что это слово обозначает, что это одно и то же, а не разные явления? Обычные люди такими дебилами не являются. 




> Потому что учение мадхьямики говорит, что именно подобно иллюзии, а не является иллюзией. Я хотел сказать именно это.


А почему учение мадхъямики говорит что, подобно иллюзии? Что имеется в виду в мадхъямике?

----------


## Tong Po

> Проблема предположений в том, что они основаны на неуправляемой интуиции, в которой мудрость-праджня смешана с заблуждениями-идеями.
> Иногда мы можем что-то понимать не на основе размышлений, но мы не знаем, насколько можем опираться на так возникшее понимание.


Да я не об этом же...

----------


## Фил

> Так это Нерождённое. Миллион направлений буддизма его признают.


Не совсем. Нерожденное, Пустота - это специальная категория.
Она не объективируется, хотя и может быть такое желание.
В том-то и проблема, что шаг влево - шаг вправо и на тебе: нигилизм или этернализм.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я ж дал ссылку на текст современного учителя Кагью


В том, что касается пустоты абсолютного уровня, подход кхенпо Цультрим Гьямцо, похоже, идёт вразрез с подходом Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула, вразрез с школьным подходом Карма-Кагью. Для школы базовые представления - у них. Ну, есть такой кхенпо, и что? В любой традиции можно найти такие редкие и нехарактерные случаи: человеческий фактор. Кричать "Кагью, Кагью" - тут маловато одного отдельно взятого Ламы. Кармапа для традиции Кагью важней. Для традиции жентонг - Третий Кармапа (с комментариями Джамгон Конгтрула) - признававший 18 видов пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Частные мнения кхенпо таким весом для традиции не обладают. Я цитировал Трангу Ринпоче, который говорит о пустоте Татхагатагарбхи от самобытия - он тоже Лама Карма Кагью, только его подход ещё и соответствует жентонгу Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула.

Не нравится подход Третьего Кармапы - не вопрос. 
Пусть будет отдельная школа имени Цультрим Гьямцо, не Карма Кагью.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нечто существующее само по себе. 
> Вне цепи взаимозависимого возникновения.


Асанскрита дхарама нирвана именно так и существует - вне цепи пратитья самутпады, иначе была бы, как и все остальные дхармы страдательна (это, если мы о буддизме, конечно). Далее, ЯС существует как раз сам по себе (согласно процитированным сутрам и шастрам - даже тем, что Германн цитировал). Так что, в этом смысле с атманом всё ОК. Вы б разобрались лучше с саткая-дришти. Тем более соответсвующие сутры и сутты в сети в общем доступе есть.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Неужели так просто? Люди жизни на это тратят, да ещё, если повезёт. И в медитации, да. Потому что хосовское процитированное из Нагарджуны: "вещи ни существуют, ни не существуют, ни не-не и пр". И "нет рождения, нет перерождения, нет смерти и пр". Нужно правильно трактовать. Обычным умом это понять трудно, йогическим умом в медитации -- ещё труднее. Нет логики сложнее, чем в прасангике, по опыту говорю. А тут, дали вам атман, и причём "безначальную ясность" в качестве этого атмана, и делайте с этим, что хотите. Хоть прямое введение в атман, хоть косвенное. ) Объяснить нельзя и опровергнуть тоже, потому что в "сутре сказано". )))


Нико, Вы не следите за контекстом. Ваш этот комментарий моего постинга вообще не о том, о чём я писал.

----------


## Нико

> Природа Будды, Самоприрода и т.п.
> 
> В конечном итоге - это та самая Татхата, и тот самый Татхагата. Последующие повороты не привносят нового к первому, лишь разъясняют неправильные трактовки и то, как в неправильные трактовки можно впадать и как из них необходимо выбираться.
> 
> Нет противоречия между поворотами. Они не отменяют друг друга.
> 
> Те, кому достаточно первого поворота - освобождаются быстро, имея ум, склонный к исследованию и быстро проникающий в собственную суть.
> Будда учил много учеников, но не все смогли освободиться. Многие родились снова и обрели освобождение, преодолев заблуждения, которые мешали постичь учение Будды и реализовать его практически. Так и возникают повороты - выявляя все новые и новые заблуждения, которые очень похожи на то, чему учил Будда, но лишь похожи.
> 
> Нет проблемы ни в утверждении атмана, ни в отрицании атмана, если известно как возникает и прекращается это стремление утверждать и отвергать.


Так я заткнусь тогда, по Вашему желанию, которое, видно, горячо.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, Вы не следите за контекстом. Ваш этот комментарий моего постинга вообще не о том, о чём я писал.


Я слежу за контекстом, только не надо тут про "примитивную прасангику". Очень прошу.

----------


## Gakusei

> Не совсем. Нерожденное, Пустота - это специальная категория.
> Она не объективируется, хотя и может быть такое желание.
> В том-то и проблема, что шаг влево - шаг вправо и на тебе: нигилизм или этернализм.


Вы дали определение атмана, Нерождённое под него подпадает. В буддизме такой атман есть. Остальное от лукавого.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Neroli (01.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да я не об этом же...


Я заметил. Для того и написал.

----------

Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так я заткнусь тогда, по Вашему желанию, которое, видно, горячо.


 :Smilie:  Приняли на свой счет? Это интересно.

В бурном потоке, ни одна капля воды не обладает своей силой.
В бурном обсуждении ни одно сообщение не произведено собственным содержанием.

Хорошая идея охватывает разные умы, но проявление охваченности может быть всех трех тонов.

----------


## Tong Po

> В том, что касается пустоты абсолютного уровня, подход кхенпо Цультрим Гьямцо, похоже, идёт вразрез с подходом Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула, вразрез с школьным подходом Карма-Кагью. Для школы базовые представления - у них. Ну, есть такой кхенпо, и чё? В любой традиции можно найти такие редкие и нехарактерные случаи: человеческий фактор. Кричать "Кагью, Кагью" - тут маловато одного отдельно взятого Ламы. Кармапа для традиции Кагью важней. Для традиции жентонг - Третий Кармапа (с комментариями Джамгон Конгтрула) - признававший 18 видов пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Частные мнения кхенпо таким весом для традиции не обладают. Я цитировал Трангу Ринпоче, который говорит о пустоте Татхагатагарбхи от самобытия, он тоже Лама Карма Кагью: только его подход ещё и соответствует жентонгу Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула.


Германн, Джамгон Конгтрул также цитировался - всё там у кхенпо в полном согласии. Заметьте, цитировалось не одно предложение Конгтрула, где упоминается 18 видов пустоты (кхенпо их также упоминает, если б соизволили прочитать - знали бы), а целые абзацы (опять-таки - соизвольте полностью прочитать).

----------


## Tong Po

> Я слежу за контекстом, только не надо тут про "примитивную прасангику". Очень прошу.


Ещё одно подтверждение того, что контекст диалога Вам по барабану - Вы на любые посты даёте абсолютно любые комментарии.

----------


## Нико

> Приняли на свой счет? Это интересно.


А на чей ещё счёт это можно принять???? Меня тут не раз обвиняли в безграмотности). Видно, тут только копипастеры цитат из сутр считаются грамотными. О Аллах)....

----------


## Нико

> Ещё одно подтверждение того, что контекст диалога Вам по барабану - Вы на любые посты даёте абсолютно любые комментарии.


Как и Вы. Замнём для ясности. У меня нет насчёт Вас негатива.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Природа Будды, Самоприрода и т.п.
> 
> В конечном итоге - это та самая Татхата, и тот самый Татхагата. Последующие повороты не привносят нового к первому, лишь разъясняют неправильные трактовки и то, как в неправильные трактовки можно впадать и как из них необходимо выбираться.
> 
> Нет противоречия между поворотами. Они не отменяют друг друга.
> 
> Те, кому достаточно первого поворота - освобождаются быстро, имея ум, склонный к исследованию и быстро проникающий в собственную суть.
> Будда учил много учеников, но не все смогли освободиться. Многие родились снова и обрели освобождение, преодолев заблуждения, которые мешали постичь учение Будды и реализовать его практически. Так и возникают повороты - выявляя все новые и новые заблуждения, которые очень похожи на то, чему учил Будда, но лишь похожи.
> 
> Нет проблемы ни в утверждении атмана, ни в отрицании атмана, если известно как возникает и прекращается это стремление утверждать и отвергать.



Утверждать что всё существующее существует, это одна крайность. Утверждать что всё существующее не существует это другая крайность. Срединный путь проходит между этими двумя крайностями. Вывод. Срединный путь это враньё. Самому себе ли, другим ли, одноврмененно и себе и другим ли, это уже другой, отдельный вопрос.
Дело в том, что всё существующее существует. Именно это, то что буддизм называет крайностью, и является правдой. Потому, что не существующее существовать не может, а существующее быть не существвующим не может.
Мираж в пустыне реален. Слово верёвка, которым дебил называет верёвку, реально, и верёвка реальна. Даже если сам дебил начнёт говорить, что слово верёвка не реально. Оно реально в том смысле что оно существует. И вообще, всё существующее, реально в том смысле что оно существует. Не существовать, быть не реальным, быть иллюзией, быть подобным иллюзии, оно, всё что существует, всё существующее, не может. Не может.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А на чей ещё счёт это можно принять???? Меня тут не раз обвиняли в безграмотности). Видно, тут только копипастеры цитат из сутр считаются грамотными. О Аллах)....


Это здорово, когда что-то принимается на свой счет. Много историй есть о том, как люди распознают что-то вроде "и эта лодка пуста"  :Wink:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Проблему создают не разные толкования (подумаешь, кто-то запутался в трёх соснах и наворотил белиберду про пустоту) - только приписывание традициям того, чем они объективно не являются. Чтоб говорить именно о жентонг Кагью, нужно признавать базовую позицию Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Утверждать что всё существующее существует, это одна крайность. Утверждать что всё существующее не существует это другая крайность. Срединный путь проходит между этими двумя крайностями. Вывод. Срединный путь это враньё. Самому себе ли, другим ли, одноврмененно и себе и другим ли, это уже другой, отдельный вопрос.
> Дело в том, что всё существующее существует. Именно это, то что буддизм называет крайностью, и является правдой. Потому, что не существующее существовать не может, а существующее быть не существвующим не может.
> Мираж в пустыне реален. Слово верёвка, которым дебил называет верёвку, реально, и верёвка реальна. Даже если сам дебил начнёт говорить, что слово верёвка не реально. Оно реально в том смысле что оно существует. И вообще, всё существующее, реально в том смысле что оно существует. Не существовать, быть не реальным, быть иллюзией, быть подобным иллюзии, оно, всё что существует, всё существующее, не может. Не может.


 :Smilie:  Вы не поняли сути срединного пути.
*Утверждать*, что все существует - это одна крайность. *Утверждать*, что все не существует (т.е. *отрицать* что нечто существует) - другая крайность.
Срединный путь, значит *видеть*, как именно нечто представляющееся существующим *возникает* и *прекращается*. То есть *уделять внимание* условиям.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Германн, Джамгон Конгтрул также цитировался - всё там у кхенпо в полном согласии. Заметьте, цитировалось не одно предложение Конгтрула, где упоминается 18 видов пустоты (кхенпо их также упоминает, если б соизволили прочитать - знали бы), а целые абзацы (опять-таки - соизвольте полностью прочитать).


Чушь. Читайте сборник переводов Устьянцева "Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме", трактат Джамгон Конгтрула "Две истины". Восемнадцать видов пустоты от самобытия - на абсолютном уровне.

Кхенпо прекрасно всё рассказывал про пустоту (он знает, чему учат в Кагью) - но почему-то именно в этом моменте начал утверждать что-то отдельное, с традицией Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула никак не согласующееся.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Проблему создают не разные толкования (подумаешь, кто-то запутался в трёх соснах и наворотил белиберду про пустоту) - только приписывание традициям того, чем они объективно не являются. Чтоб говорить именно о жентонг Кагью, нужно признавать базовую позицию Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула.


Да и с приписыванием - не велика проблема. Проблема это неприятие чего-либо, борьба с чем-то. 
Все возникает при своих условиях. Если условия ясны - то и проблемы  нет.

Если ясно, вследствие чего люди приписывают что-то кому-то, то и бороться не с чем. Достаточно указать на эти условия.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вам процитировали* ТЕКСТ СУТРЫ*, то есть *СЛОВА БУДДЫ*. Зачем Вы упорно отрицаете *ОЧЕВИДНОЕ*, вместо того, чтобы разобраться, что именно имеется в виду. Процитировали *КУЧУ ШАСТР*, но Вы продолжаете *ОТРИЦАТЬ ОЧЕВИДНОЕ*, вместо того, чтобы разобраться (не так как это делает Германн, цитируя одно-два предложения и полностью игнорируя остальной массив текста).


А что, нужно брать пример с Вас лично и вываливать на форуме непереваренные простыни? Трактат Джамгон Конгтрула "Две истины", будучи прочитан целиком, показывает, что в жентонг Карма Кагью 18 видов пустоты от самобытия именно на *абсолютном* уровне. Ну а что там у отдельных кхенпо - их проблемы. Для традиции фундаментально мнение Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула: которое находит своё выражение в учениях Трангу Ринпоче и других не менее авторитетных Лам.

Фантазии тусовщиков, буддизм от шиваизма неспособных отличить - тоже мне, "очевидное".

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вы не поняли сути срединного пути.
> *Утверждать*, что все существует - это одна крайность. *Утверждать*, что все не существует (т.е. *отрицать* что нечто существует) - другая крайность.
> Срединный путь, значит *видеть*, как именно нечто представляющееся существующим *возникает* и *прекращается*. То есть *уделять внимание* условиям.



А, вы имеете в виду, видеть но не называть словами? Что же плохого в слове верёвка? Очередное враньё у вас?

Вы приписали срединному пути что он является тем-то и тем-то, а на самом деле, вне вашего приписывания, срединный путь не является тем что вы ему приписали? Вы соврали про срединный путь? Есть у меня подозрение, что вы имели в виду учение про то, что что-то там подобно иллюзии. И есть у меня подозрение что это учение содержит в себе враньё. Мираж в пустыне реален. А как что-то может не быть иллюзией а быть подобным иллюзии? По-моему это просто не возможно.

Ни иллюзия ни не иллюзия что-ли? Что это, если не, просто враньё?. По-моему я правильно понял что такое срединный путь. Дело в том что я читал учение мадхъямики. Там сказано что, всё ни существует ни не существует.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вы не поняли сути срединного пути.
> *Утверждать*, что все существует - это одна крайность. *Утверждать*, что все не существует (т.е. *отрицать* что нечто существует) - другая крайность.
> Срединный путь, значит *видеть*, как именно нечто представляющееся существующим *возникает* и *прекращается*. То есть *уделять внимание* условиям.


Нечто возникающее и прекращающееся не может быть не существующим, а может быть только существующим. Если бы было не так, то не возможно было бы сказать, и при этом не соврать, что, нечто возникло и прекратилось. Сами слова, возникновение и прекращение, обозначают существующее.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А, вы имеете в виду, видеть но не называть словами? Что же плохого в слове верёвка? Очередное враньё у вас?
> 
> Вы приписали срединному пути что он является тем-то и тем-то, а на самом деле, вне вашего приписывания, срединный путь не является тем что вы ему приписали? Вы соврали про срединный путь? Есть у меня подозрение, что вы имели в виду учение про то, что что-то там подобно иллюзии. И есть у меня подозрение что это учение содержит в себе враньё. Мираж в пустыне реален. А как что-то может не быть иллюзией а быть подобным иллюзии? По-моему это просто не возможно.
> 
> Ни иллюзия ни не иллюзия что-ли? Что это, если не, просто враньё?. По-моему я правильно понял что такое срединный путь. Дело в том что я читал учение мадхъямики. Там сказано что, всё ни существует ни не существует.


В словах нет проблемы. Проблема есть в утверждении чего-то существующим или несуществующим, без видения условий для возникновения этого и прекращения этого. Поэтому такие утверждения и называются крайностями.

Ничто не мешает исследовать признаки, по которым обнаруживается то, что называется веревкой. Суть веревки не в том, что она называется веревкой, а в том, что с ее помощью можно что-то связать и закрепить.

----------


## Фил

> Нечто возникающее и прекращающееся не может быть не существующим, а может быть только существующим. Если бы было не так, то не возможно было бы сказать, и при этом не соврать, что, нечто возникло и прекратилось. Сами слова, возникновение и прекращение, обозначают существующее.


Непонятно когда именно что-то возникает, а когда - прекращается.
Когда семя становится ростком.
В какой момент перестает существовать семя и начинает существовать росток.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Непонятно когда именно что-то возникает, а когда - прекращается.
> Когда семя становится ростком.
> В какой момент перестает существовать семя и начинает существовать росток.


Вы сделали вывод что будды не всеведущи?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нечто возникающее и прекращающееся не может быть не существующим, а может быть только существующим. Если бы было не так, то не возможно было бы сказать, и при этом не соврать, что, нечто возникло и прекратилось. Сами слова, возникновение и прекращение, обозначают существующее.


 :Smilie:  Существование - не проблема. Проблема его утверждения в абсолютном смысле. Пока Вы остаетесь в относительном смысле существования - Вы не впадаете в крайность. Если Вы видите, что нечто существует, при своих условиях и может быть обнаружено, может быть использовано - все в порядке.

Но если Вы полагаете что-то существующим без своих условий (безусловно) - это является неведением. Вы не исследуете это существование, не направляете внимание на причины и условия существования.

Поэтому утверждение безусловного существование чего-либо - это крайность.

Когда речь идет о веревке - нетрудно понять относительность ее существования. Вот ее не было, вот ее сплели, вот она сгнила и развалилась.
Но когда речь идет о том, что трудно увидеть и пощупать - о психической сфере, тогда возникают трудности исследования.

Кто Вы? Откуда пришли? Куда уйдете?
Это все вопросы самопознания. Познания себя самого. Своей собственной самости.

Веревки и прочие предметы - только способы сделать непонятное чуть-чуть понятнее методом метафор и аналогий.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> В словах нет проблемы. Проблема есть в утверждении чего-то существующим или несуществующим, без видения условий для возникновения этого и прекращения этого. Поэтому такие утверждения и называются крайностями.
> 
> Ничто не мешает исследовать признаки, по которым обнаруживается то, что называется веревкой. Суть веревки не в том, что она называется веревкой, а в том, что с ее помощью можно что-то связать и закрепить.


Ну так, будда же всеведущ. А по вашим словам получается что он, не всеведущ? Ведь именно будды и придерживаются срединного пути?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Разве не очевидно, что болезненная привязанность к отрицанию атмана - это источник страданий. Это же видно на живом примере, прямо онлайн, причём уже на длинном отрезке времени, много лет (кажется, больше 10). Какой ещё нужен аргумент буддисту?


Источник страданий - это, в частности, лишняя путаница, которую создают кто ради смеха, кто ради отчётов по работе кафедры, кто по непроходимой глупости. Нагарджуну нужно читать: у него про два _разных_ атмана было сказано ещё давным-давно. Буддист без понимания пустотности вообще не буддист. Так, тусовщик.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну так, будда же всеведущ. А по вашим словам получается что он, не всеведущ? Ведь именно будды и придерживаются срединного пути?


Каким образом по моим словам получается, что Будда не всеведущ?  :Smilie:  Будда знает все условия и видит как все возникает и прекращается. Это и называют всеведением.

----------


## Алексей А

> Вы дали определение атмана, Нерождённое под него подпадает. В буддизме такой атман есть. Остальное от лукавого.


Сам термин "нерожденность" применяется по смыслу как пустота, тогда как некоторые полагают, что он равнозначен самобытию или атману.
Чандракирти в Мадхьямакааватаре пишет о нерожденном уме, нерожденных дхармах, нерожденной абсолютной реальности, используя нерожденность как синоним пустотности.
Дхармы в истинном смысле не рождаются - потому и называются нерожденными, это условный способ их описания.

----------

Дубинин (01.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Это Вы зачем-то сделали вывод, что я сделал вывод  При этом сам способ вывода этого вывода Вы не предъявили


Я не сделал вывод. Вы сказали не правду. Я задал вопрос. Вопрос это не вывод. А предположения не основываются на каких-то там интуитивных знаниях. Вы и про предположения сказали не правду. Сказали, не в этом сообщении а в другом вашем сообщении.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Нагарджуна.

*Один атман утверждается:*

"С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил." 

*Другой атман отрицается:*

"О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!"

*Это разные понятия: атман-нерождённое и атман-самостное.*

----------


## Ондрий

Я отдохнул, я вернулся ©

Данный тред оскорбляет мои религиозные чувства  :Smilie: 

P.S. Удивляюсь терпению Сергея Хоса, это сильно!

----------

Neroli (01.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Кузьмич (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я отдохнул, я вернулся ©
> 
> Данный тред оскорбляет мои религиозные чувства 
> 
> P.S. Удивляюсь терпению Сергея Хоса, это сильно!


*Один атман утверждается:*

"С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил." 

*Другой атман отрицается:*

"О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!"

*Это разные понятия: атман-нерождённое и атман-самостное.*

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Каким образом по моим словам получается, что Будда не всеведущ?  Будда знает все условия и видит как все возникает и прекращается. Это и называют всеведением.


Я объясню почему, я задал вопрос, "вы считаете будду не всеведущим?". Дело в том, что вы сказали что крайность это, называть что либо существующим без видения условий для возникновения и прекращения. Но если будда всеведущ, то значит он видит условия. Почему же будда, придерживается срединного пути? Теперь, после объяснения, вы не поняли?

Будда же сказал, всё ни существует ни не существует. Я имею в виду Нагарджуну. Кстати, а почему Шакьямуни  сразу не дал то учение которое дал Нагарджуна? Может быть для того чтобы, кто-нибудь мог сказать, "Нагарджуна не будда, не слушайте его. Нет, слушайте. Ни слушайте ни не слушайте."?

----------


## Won Soeng

Будда учил своих учеников. Нагарджуна учил своих. Будда не учил своих учеников одним-единственным способом, применяя все разнообразие методов, используя необходимый для каждого ученика. То же касается и всех последователей Будды.

Видеть условия - это и значит придерживаться срединного пути. Не видеть условия - значит впадать в крайности утверждений (безосновательных), в форме цепляния за мнения "это существует безусловно" или "это не существует безусловно".

----------


## Олег Днепров

Будда всеведущ, и при этом он, тем не менее придерживается позиции срединного пути, или, воззрения срединного пути. Значит, будда  придерживается этого, не потому что он не видит условия для возникновения и прекращения. Почему же он, придерживается воззрения срединного пути? Который является враньём. 

Вон Соенг же, что-то там сказал про не будд.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Будда учил своих учеников. Нагарджуна учил своих. Будда не учил своих учеников одним-единственным способом, применяя все разнообразие методов, используя необходимый для каждого ученика. То же касается и всех последователей Будды.
> 
> Видеть условия - это и значит придерживаться срединного пути. Не видеть условия - значит впадать в крайности утверждений (безосновательных), в форме цепляния за мнения "это существует безусловно" или "это не существует безусловно".



Я уже доказал что срединный путь это враньё. Ни что иное как враньё.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я уже доказал что срединный путь это враньё. Ни что иное как враньё.


Хорошо, массивно троллите: вот только здесь не очень много верующих-практикующих, которых бы порвало  :Big Grin:  
А что Вы предлагаете взамен буддизма, если он никуда не годится? В чём бОльший смысл?

----------


## Алексей А

> Я уже доказал что срединный путь это враньё. Ни что иное как враньё.


Только себе  :Smilie:

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не сделал вывод. Вы сказали не правду. Я задал вопрос. Вопрос это не вывод. А предположения не основываются на каких-то там интуитивных знаниях. Вы и про предположения сказали не правду. Сказали, не в этом сообщении а в другом вашем сообщении.


Если Вы знаете правду - говорите ее. Говорить о том, что нечто - неправда, просто Ваше мнение (которое можно оставить без внимания, поскольку авторитета Ваше мнение не имеет, а обосновать его Вы не утруждаетесь).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я уже доказал что срединный путь это враньё. Ни что иное как враньё.


"Доказал" это когда убедительно показал и с Вами согласились. Если не согласились - значит не доказал. 
Вы можете не верить, в этом нет никакой проблемы. Странно только, что Вы делаете при этом на буддийском форуме. 

Пытаетесь агитировать за небуддийские взгляды? Почитайте правила. На этом форуме подобное запрещено и наказывается блокировкой. Но это уже на усмотрение модераторов.

В любом случае, я Вам навязываться не буду. Вы приняли решение для себя, и на здоровье.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будда всеведущ, и при этом он, тем не менее придерживается позиции срединного пути, или, воззрения срединного пути. Значит, будда  придерживается этого, не потому что он не видит условия для возникновения и прекращения. Почему же он, придерживается воззрения срединного пути? Который является враньём. 
> 
> Вон Соенг же, что-то там сказал про не будд.


В чем противоречие всеведущести и видения условий? Срединный путь, видение условий и всеведение - это об одном и том же сказано. Где Вы находите противоречие? У Вас здесь ошибка.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так скопление волокон сплетённых между собой, это и есть верёвка.


Скопление волокон сплетённых между собой, _называется_ верёвкой. Потому что нам привычно считать это верёвкой. Но ни в одной из составных частей, из которых состоит верёвка, будь то хоть волокна, хоть отдельные молекулы, нельзя обнаружить никакой верёвочности. Следовательно, верёвочность не присуща тому, что мы считаем верёвкой, внутренне.




> А почему учение мадхъямики говорит что, подобно иллюзии? Что имеется в виду в мадхъямике?


Если мы скажем, что всё — иллюзия, это будет означать, что ничего не существует. Это крайность нигилизма. Но тем не менее, постоянных и независимых вещей не существует — это крайность этернализма. Всё существует как обусловленное и непостоянное, потому и сравнивается с отражением в воде.

----------

Won Soeng (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Только себе



Утверждать что всё существующее существует, это одна крайность. Утверждать что всё существующее не существует это другая крайность. Срединный путь проходит между этими двумя крайностями. Вывод. Срединный путь это враньё. Самому себе ли, другим ли, одноврмененно и себе и другим ли, это уже другой, отдельный вопрос.
Вон Соенг сказал что-то вроде того, что срединный путь предназначен для не будд. На что я ему ответил, на это я ему ответил, что воззрения срединного пути придерживаются и будды. Что такое срединный путь? Врать про существующее что оно не существует. А потом врать, что не врал. Говорить, я не врал, я не врал. Вот это и есть срединный путь. Ни существует ни не существует. Что такое срединный путь? Назвать существующее не существующим. А потом сказать, а я этого не говорил.
Если нечто не является существующим, то зачем же тогда о нём говорить? Это как если бы, о пространстве говорили бы, что-ли?   А будда сказал, что всё что существует, не существует.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Вот сидим мы тут, и ничегошеньки о Дхарме-то не знаем, а тут *Каодай* расставляет все точки над ё. Как же теперь Гелуг перенесёт такой удар?!  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вон Соенг сказал что-то вроде того, что срединный путь предназначен для не будд


Приведите, пожалуйста, точную цитату. Вы спорите с собственным воображением.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Скопление волокон сплетённых между собой, _называется_ верёвкой. Потому что нам привычно считать эти волокна верёвкой. Ни в одной из составных частей, из которых состоит верёвка, будь то хоть волокна, хоть отдельные молекулы, нельзя обнаружить верёвочность. Следовательно, верёвочность не присуща тому, что мы считаем верёвкой, внутренне.


Дело в том, что верёвкой называют, не отрезанный от верёвки кусок верёвки, а нечто другое. Отрезанный от верёвки кусок верёвки, не называют верёвкой. Даже дебилы не считают, что отрезанный от верёвки кусок верёвки, это верёвка. Верёвка существует, она реальна, она является верёвкой. То о чём вы сказали, волокно верёвки, атом из верёвки, это не верёвка. Это кусок верёвки.

----------


## Алексей А

> Утверждать что всё существующее существует, это одна крайность. Утверждать что всё существующее не существует это другая крайность. Срединный путь проходит между этими двумя крайностями. Вывод. Срединный путь это враньё. Самому себе ли, другим ли, одноврмененно и себе и другим ли, это уже другой, отдельный вопрос.
> Вон Соенг сказал что-то вроде того, что срединный путь предназначен для не будд. На что я ему ответил, на это я ему ответил, что воззрения срединного пути придерживаются и будды. Что такое срединный путь? Врать про существующее что оно не существует. А потом врать, что не врал. Говорить, я не врал, я не врал. Вот это и есть срединный путь. Ни существует ни не существует. Что такое срединный путь? Назвать существующее не существующим. А потом сказать, а я этого не говорил.
> Если нечто не является существующим, то зачем же тогда о нём говорить? Это как если бы, о пространстве говорили бы, что-ли?   А будда сказал, что всё что существует, не существует.


Срединный путь - отказ от видения того, что *не существует*, очистив свое видение, тогда будет ясно видно, как все *существует*, а не буквальное понимание слов и игра ими.

----------

Won Soeng (01.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Это кусок верёвки.


Сколько кусков образуют целую веревку?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Срединный путь - отказ от видения того, что *не существует*, очистив свое видение, тогда будет ясно видно, как все *существует*, а не буквальное понимание слов и игра ими.


Видеть то, чего не существует, разве это вообще возможно? Я же сказал, мираж реален. Фокусы Копперфильда реальны. А что означает слово иллюзия? Не реальность? Так вот, всё что существует, реально.

----------


## Нико

> Дело в том что я читал учение мадхъямики. Там сказано что, всё ни существует ни не существует.


Читали, наверное, но не поняли. Ибо вещи существуют, вопрос только "каким образом они существуют"?

"Подобная иллюзии" верёвка такой считается только потому, что это -- не полная иллюзия. Но вряд ли тут Вам кто-то объяснит различие.

----------

Won Soeng (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Приведите, пожалуйста, точную цитату. Вы спорите с собственным воображением.



Вы там, так извернулись, вывернулись, что получилось что вы сказали что срединный путь это для тех, кто не видит причин возникновения и прекращения, да ещё и там по вашим словам получалось вообще, что срединный путь это не срединный путь. Потом объясню, приведу точную цитату.

----------


## Фил

> Видеть то, чего не существует, разве это вообще возможно? Я же сказал, мираж реален. Фокусы Копперфильда реальны. А что означает слово иллюзия? Не реальность? Так вот, всё что существует, реально.


Вот Вы и увидели, что непонятно, что такое "реальность" и что такое "иллюзия".
Не с чем сравнивать.

----------


## Нико

> Как же теперь Гелуг перенесёт такой удар?!


Гелуг все удары и переносит, он для этого и создан Чтобы атманами не томили.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Сколько кусков образуют целую веревку?


А вы что, если увидите дядю Васю на улице, то и руки и ноги ему отрежете, для того чтобы он соответствовал тому что сказано в учении мадхъямики?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы там, так извернулись, вывернулись, что получилось что вы сказали что срединный путь это для тех, кто не видит причин возникновения и прекращения, да ещё и там по вашим словам получалось вообще, что срединный путь это не срединный путь. Потом объясню, приведу точную цитату.


Когда приведете - тогда и продолжим. Пока Вы воюете не со мной, а с собственным воображением. Извращая мои слова, Вам их никак не понять. Так что Вы врете сами себе в угоду собственным идеям, но Вам кажется, что Вам врут другие. Такое бывает. Ничего страшного, кроме того, что Вы представляете себя недостойным общения собеседником.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вот Вы и увидели, что непонятно, что такое "реальность" и что такое "иллюзия".
> Не с чем сравнивать.


Я задал вопрос. А вы сказали не правду. Эта не правда заключается в том, что вы  назвали вопрос утверждением, утверждением в котором сказано что мне не понятно что такое иллюзия. Вопрос не может быть утверждением, любой вопрос. Это не возможно.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Срединный путь - отказ от видения того, что *не существует*, очистив свое видение, тогда будет ясно видно, как все *существует*, а не буквальное понимание слов и игра ими.


А, понимать слова не буквально, это, вообще что такое? Это, враньё?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вы что, если увидите дядю Васю на улице, то и руки и ноги ему отрежете, для того чтобы он соответствовал тому что сказано в учении мадхъямики?


Видите, что Ваша фантазия творит? Так работает беспокойство и неугомонность. Хороший повод их увидеть и осознать.
Или просто беспокоиться и пытаться спорить, без цели, без результата, просто из чувства внутренней неудовлетворенности и потребности самоутвердиться.

Без осознанности это не пройдет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А, понимать слова не буквально, это, вообще что такое? Это, враньё?


У Вас явная зацикленность на вранье. Обратите на это внимание. Она провоцирует у Вас недоброжелательность. 
Вероятно, Вас кто-то сильно разочаровал, предал, и на волне эмоций у Вас все окрашивается в цвет вранья.

Сочувствую.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Если мы скажем, что всё — иллюзия, это будет означать, что ничего не существует. Это крайность нигилизма. Но тем не менее, постоянных и независимых вещей не существует — это крайность этернализма. Всё существует как обусловленное и непостоянное, потому и сравнивается с отражением в воде.


Вы сказали, но не доказали. Теперь вам осталось доказать что, то что вы сказали это правда. Вы там два раза подряд сказали, не существует. Заметили?

----------


## Gakusei

> Источник страданий - это, в частности, лишняя путаница, которую создают кто ради смеха, кто ради отчётов по работе кафедры, кто по непроходимой глупости. Нагарджуну нужно читать: у него про два _разных_ атмана было сказано ещё давным-давно. Буддист без понимания пустотности вообще не буддист. Так, тусовщик.


Вообще обращение инициатора темы к личностям оппонентов - интеллигентщина, богоискательство, Бердяев, игра, тусовщики и т.д. - выглядит странно (или наоборот, закономерно?) на фоне его собственной жутковатой истории (длящейся, увы, поныне). Впечатление такое, что человек всерьёз боится Бога, боится самой возможности его существования. И сбежал от него в выдуманный им буддизм, где исключён какой-либо намёк на это. Отсюда и этот болезненный зуд отрицания, совершенно чуждый собственно буддизму.

----------

Tong Po (01.06.2015), Won Soeng (01.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Так его никто и не отрицает.
> Просто те, кто утверждают, не могут сказать - что это.


  Фил, простите великодушно, но Сергей Хос в отличии от вас аргументированно ведет дискуссию. Чётко дает ответы на понятия. Прямо и открыто говорит.
Для стороннего читателя все понятно.
  Но если посмотреть на то что вы пишите, то видна лишь "кукуся" и болезненное переживание истинного борца как и положено анатмавадину.
А если вас спросить как вы спрашиваете других: "Вы буддист или нет?" И наехать, что у вас нет традиции, а есть лишь голословная "кукуся", которую вы защищаете, потому что это реакция на боль "разума", выстроивший себе ментальный замок веры в кукусю.

  Но нет ничего страшного, защищать свой "замок веры", главное чтобы были аргументы, иначе "замок" исчезнет как исчезают кажущиеся воображению чудовища во тьме невежества, под ослепительным ярким светом аргументации оппонента. Сейчас слепит всех Сергей с неопровержимой логикой, Тонг-Po тоже фонарик держит.  :Smilie: 
А Neroli, радует своей искренностью, как чистая слеза утренней росы, как естественная красота невинности.  

Фил "выйдите на свет", приведите свою аргументацию. Почему не может существовать атман, и что вы под ним понимаете?

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Neroli (01.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Видеть то, чего не существует, разве это вообще возможно? Я же сказал, мираж реален. Фокусы Копперфильда реальны. А что означает слово иллюзия? Не реальность? Так вот, всё что существует, реально.


Иллюзии реальны. Самосущее бытие не таково. Что означает пример с иллюзией?
Иллюзия существует в силу условий (какой нибудь проектор, создающий видимый образ), но то, на что она похожа (например образ человека), реальным человеком не является. Если понимать это, цепляние не возникает.
Мир подобен той иллюзии, он существует и функционирует, все объекты созданы причинами, и в нем не найти ничего реального. Все с рождения верят в реальность этого мира, как когда спишь, веришь в реальность сна.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

А ещё десять лет назад было не так. На том же БФ, люди *как правило* искали Путь. И если были споры об адвайте, не просто так: то буддист уходил в шиваизм, то адвайтист становился буддистом. *Как правило*, всё было всерьёз. В 1990-х *как правило* вдумчиво прислушивались к Ламам, читали Ламу Еше в "Пути к себе", задавали Ламам осмысленные вопросы, старались понять, не торопились с заранее готовыми решениями. В конце 1980-х *как правило* хотели стать Пробуждёнными: что наивно и дерзко, но никакой игры. Почему же сейчас в России *как правило* всё такое унылое?! И ведь это *конкретно в России*. В других странах (или в традиционно буддийских регионах РФ) серьёзность к Дхарме почему-то сохранилась. 

Россия духовно больна, и она умирает.
Не замечаете? Нет?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вообще обращение инициатора темы к личностям оппонентов - интеллигентщина, богоискательство, Бердяев, игра, тусовщики и т.д. - выглядит странно (или наоборот, закономерно?) на фоне его собственной жутковатой истории (длящейся, увы, поныне). Впечатление такое, что человек всерьёз боится Бога, боится самой возможности его существования. И сбежал от него в выдуманный им буддизм, где исключён какой-либо намёк на это. Отсюда и этот болезненный зуд отрицания, совершенно чуждый собственно буддизму.


А разве так?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Всё существует как обусловленное и непостоянное, потому и сравнивается с отражением в воде.


А кто говорит что всё,  например в том числе тело, существует не обусловленно? Существование тела обусловлено едой. Если долгое время еды не будет, тело станет худым. Если будет много еды, тело станет толстым. Кто говорит что тело постоянно? Вот оно год назад было худым, вот оно через год стало толстым. Это значит что тело, не постоянно. 

Докажите, объясните почему вы считаете что, то что вы сказали, является правдой.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А разве так?


Именно так. Очень ясный взгляд на ситуацию.

----------


## Алексей А

> А, понимать слова не буквально, это, вообще что такое? Это, враньё?


У слов бывает много разных смыслов. Нужно понимать, какой и где применяется.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Иллюзии реальны. Самосущее бытие не таково. Что означает пример с иллюзией?
> Иллюзия существует в силу условий (какой нибудь проектор, создающий видимый образ), но то, на что она похожа (например образ человека), реальным человеком не является. Если понимать это, цепляние не возникает.
> Мир подобен той иллюзии, он существует и функционирует, все объекты созданы причинами, и в нем не найти ничего реального. Все с рождения верят в реальность этого мира, как когда спишь, веришь в реальность сна.


А какой дебил считает, что изображение головы телеведущего в телевизоре, является головой телеведущего а не изображением головы телеведущего?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы сказали, но не доказали. Теперь вам осталось доказать что, то что вы сказали это правда. Вы там два раза подряд сказали, не существует. Заметили?


Доказывать правду  :Smilie:  Многие люди ведутся на этот вызов, думая, что должны это делать. Быть правым, не быть уличенным во лжи, быть вне подозрений - довольно жестокий комплекс привязанности к идеям. Болезненный и выставляющий в весьма дурном свете.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А какой дебил считает, что изображение головы телеведущего в телевизоре, является головой телеведущего а не изображением головы телеведущего?


Ваша недоброжелательность растет. Распаляетесь.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вообще обращение инициатора темы к личностям оппонентов - интеллигентщина, богоискательство, Бердяев, игра, тусовщики и т.д. - выглядит странно (или наоборот, закономерно?) на фоне его собственной жутковатой истории (длящейся, увы, поныне). Впечатление такое, что человек всерьёз боится Бога, боится самой возможности его существования. И сбежал от него в выдуманный им буддизм, где исключён какой-либо намёк на это. Отсюда и этот болезненный зуд отрицания, совершенно чуждый собственно буддизму.


Выдуманный ВАМИ буддизм меня не касается. В буддизме действительно нет ни Ишвары, ни Пара Шивы - а Бога (таким, каким его рисует христианское богословие) бояться очень странно, т.к. он (при всех логических противоречиях) считается благим. Отличие Будды от Бога в том, что Будда непротиворечив. Бояться нечего, кроме своих проступков ума-речи-тела, "кроме своих грехов", при чём тут некто Совершенный и Благой. Описания благости Божией не вызывают протеста. Всё, что Вы пишете, производит впечатление поверхностного знакомства с предметом.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Иллюзия существует в силу условий (какой нибудь проектор, создающий видимый образ), но то, на что она похожа (например образ человека), реальным человеком не является.
> .





> но то, на что она похожа (например образ человека), реальным человеком не является.
> .


Объясните почему. Докажите. 

Почему, человек изображённый на фотографии, не является реальным человеком?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дело в том, что верёвкой называют, не отрезанный от верёвки кусок верёвки, а нечто другое. Отрезанный от верёвки кусок верёвки, не называют верёвкой. Даже дебилы не считают, что отрезанный от верёвки кусок верёвки, это верёвка. Верёвка существует, она реальна, она является верёвкой. То о чём вы сказали, волокно верёвки, атом из верёвки, это не верёвка. Это кусок верёвки.


1) Берём верёвку длиной 2 метра. Отрезаем от неё кусок длиной 1 метр. В результате получатся две верёвки. У меня нет никаких проблем считать их обе верёвками. По-моему, глупо в данном случае будет выглядеть тот, кто будет утверждать, что это не верёвки.
2) Продолжаем разрезать верёвки пополам. В какой-то момент будет уже смешно называть результат верёвками. Значит ли это, что изначально в верёвке было какое-то свойство верёвочности, а потом в какой-то момент это свойство исчезло и появилось свойство «кусочности»? Нет, верёвка не обладает ни верёвочностью, ни кусочностью.
3) Если вытащить одну нитку из верёвки, получится не «кусок верёвки», а «нитка». В то же время, если мы возьмём нитку, будет странно про неё сказать, что это кусок верёвки. Нитка не обладает никакой верёвочностью, и только конкретную нитку связывает с верёвкой то, что в прошлом она была частью верёвки. Ну  а атомы, из которых состоит наше тело, миллион лет назад были говном мамонта.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, простите великодушно, но Сергей Хос в отличии от вас аргументированно ведет дискуссию. Чётко дает ответы на понятия. Прямо и открыто говорит.
> Для стороннего читателя все понятно.


Он ведет дискуссию также аргументированно, как какой нибудь теолог.
Который начинает дискуссию с того что "давайте сначала все поверим в Бога" и дальше уже по накатанной.
Как быть тем кто в Бога не верит?





> Но если посмотреть на то что вы пишите, то видна лишь "кукуся" и болезненное переживание истинного борца как и положено анатмавадину.


 Где именно, что я некорректно написал?
Вы наверное не так поняли.





> А если вас спросить как вы спрашиваете других: "Вы буддист или нет?"


 Спросите, я Вам отвечу.




> И наехать, что у вас нет традиции, а есть лишь голословная "кукуся", которую вы защищаете, потому что это реакция на боль "разума", выстроивший себе ментальный замок веры в кукусю.


 Какая "вера в кукусю"? Вы о чем вообще?!
Вы тоже хотите мои сообщения на цитаты растащить?
Вы совершенно, по моему, не понимаете, о чем я пишу.




> Но нет ничего страшного, защищать свой "замок веры", главное чтобы были аргументы, иначе "замок" исчезнет как исчезают кажущиеся воображению чудовища во тьме невежества, под ослепительным ярким светом аргументации оппонента. Сейчас слепит всех Сергей с неопровержимой логикой, Тонг-Po тоже фонарик держит.


 Это у Хоса "замок веры", Вы что-то напутали.




> Фил "выйдите на свет", приведите свою аргументацию. Почему не может существовать атман, и что вы под ним понимаете?


Потому что понятия "самобытие" и "существование" - несовместимы.
Если только под словом "атман" не подразумевается что-то еще.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Объясните почему. Докажите. 
> 
> Почему, человек изображённый на фотографии, не является реальным человеком?



Когда я сказал "человек изображённый на фотографии", я имел в виду не изображение, которое является фотографией, не изображение на фотографии, а человека.

----------


## Фил

> Для стороннего читателя все понятно.


 Может Вы тогда объясните, что такое атман и как он может существовать?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> 1) Берём верёвку длиной 2 метра. Отрезаем от неё кусок длиной 1 метр. В результате получатся две верёвки. У меня нет никаких проблем считать их обе верёвками. По-моему, глупо в данном случае будет выглядеть тот, кто будет утверждать, что это не верёвки.
> 2) Продолжаем разрезать верёвки пополам. В какой-то момент будет уже смешно называть результат верёвками. Значит ли это, что изначально в верёвке было какое-то свойство верёвочности, а потом в какой-то момент это свойство исчезло и появилось свойство «кусочности»? Нет, верёвка не обладает ни верёвочностью, ни кусочностью.
> 3) Если вытащить одну нитку из верёвки, получится не «кусок верёвки», а «нитка». В то же время, если мы возьмём нитку, будет странно про неё сказать, что это кусок верёвки. Нитка не обладает никакой верёвочностью, и только конкретную нитку связывает с верёвкой то, что в прошлом она была частью верёвки. Ну  а атомы, из которых состоит наше тело, миллион лет назад были говном мамонта.


Так в том-то и дело, что нитка не является верёвкой. Верёвкой является не кусок верёвки. Можно слово кусок заменить на слово часть.

----------


## Фил

Что характерно, я использовал слово "кукуся" для обозначения абсурдной категории в рассуждениях оппонента.
Т.е. "с тем же успехом это можно заменить на кукуся".

Теперь мне приписывают какую то "веру в кукусю", "замок веры" ?!

Может в сутрах Третьего поворота слово "атман" с той же целью используется, но к нему так же цепляются как ко мне?

----------

Дубинин (01.06.2015), Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> 1) Берём верёвку длиной 2 метра. Отрезаем от неё кусок длиной 1 метр. В результате получатся две верёвки. У меня нет никаких проблем считать их обе верёвками. По-моему, глупо в данном случае будет выглядеть тот, кто будет утверждать, что это не верёвки.
> 2) Продолжаем разрезать верёвки пополам. В какой-то момент будет уже смешно называть результат верёвками. Значит ли это, что изначально в верёвке было какое-то свойство верёвочности, а потом в какой-то момент это свойство исчезло и появилось свойство «кусочности»? Нет, верёвка не обладает ни верёвочностью, ни кусочностью.
> 3) Если вытащить одну нитку из верёвки, получится не «кусок верёвки», а «нитка». В то же время, если мы возьмём нитку, будет странно про неё сказать, что это кусок верёвки. Нитка не обладает никакой верёвочностью, и только конкретную нитку связывает с верёвкой то, что в прошлом она была частью верёвки. Ну  а атомы, из которых состоит наше тело, миллион лет назад были говном мамонта.



1.Берём дядю Васю, подходим к нему, поворачиваемся к нему спиной так чтобы глаза его не видели. 2.Говорим, я смотрю глазами на дядю Васю. То что я сейчас делаю, это то же самое что смотреть на дядю Васю глазами. Я смотрю на дядю Васю глазами. И что же я вижу? То что я вижу, не является дядей Васей. Дядя Вася это просто иллюзия, он не существует и никогда не существовал.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Может Вы тогда объясните, что такое атман и как он может существовать?


А разве не понятно? Атман это все и любые представления о себе, о самости. Существуют эти представления посредством цепляния за мнения.
Пока все мнения не искоренены, атман находится в основе жажды и цепляния, создавая представляения "я", "мое", жажду в отношении "я" и "мое", цепляние по отношению к "я" и "мое", становление и рождение пяти совокупностей цепляния в отношении "я" и "мое".

Если уж что-то наиболее реально, так это атман.
И срединный путь не в отрицании атмана, не в отвержении атмана, не в цеплянии к идеям об отсутствии атмана, а в проникновение в природу атмана, в анатман.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А кто говорит что всё,  например в том числе тело, существует не обусловленно? Существование тела обусловлено едой. Если долгое время еды не будет, тело станет худым. Если будет много еды, тело станет толстым. Кто говорит что тело постоянно? Вот оно год назад было худым, вот оно через год стало толстым. Это значит что тело, не постоянно.


Обычно люди ведут себя так, как будто вещи существуют независимо и постоянно, даже если и не говорят об этом.

----------


## Фил

> А разве не понятно? Атман это все и любые представления о себе, о самости. Существуют эти представления посредством цепляния за мнения.
> Пока все мнения не искоренены, атман находится в основе жажды и цепляния, создавая представляения "я", "мое", жажду в отношении "я" и "мое", цепляние по отношению к "я" и "мое", становление и рождение пяти совокупностей цепляния в отношении "я" и "мое".
> 
> Если уж что-то наиболее реально, так это атман.
> И срединный путь не в отрицании атмана, не в отвержении атмана, не в цеплянии к идеям об отсутствии атмана, а в проникновение в природу атмана, в анатман.


Ну да, согласен.
Но это какой-то слабенький атман   :Smilie: 
Стоит ради такого так разоряться!

----------


## Won Soeng

> 1.Берём дядю Васю, подходим к нему, поворачиваемся к нему спиной так чтобы глаза его не видели. 2.Говорим, я смотрю глазами на дядю Васю. То что я сейчас делаю, это то же самое что смотреть на дядю Васю глазами. Я смотрю на дядю Васю глазами. И что же я вижу? То что я вижу, не является дядей Васей. Дядя Вася это просто иллюзия, он не существует и никогда не существовал.


Вы отворачиваетесь, а Вам предлагают всмотреться, вглядеться, исследовать. Попробуйте всмотреться в дядю Васю и найти в нем признаки того, что это - дядя Вася. Вы их  найдете. Они сами по себе не будут дядей Васей. Но это будут вполне конкретные признаки, складывающиеся для Вас в образ дяди Васи.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну да, согласен.
> Но это какой-то слабенький атман  
> Стоит ради такого так разоряться!


А кто особенно разорялся?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Именно так. Очень ясный взгляд на ситуацию.


А по моему не так. Но это Евгений при желании прокомментирует.

----------


## Фил

> А кто особенно разорялся?


Хос

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

У Достоевского в "Братьях Карамазовых" есть образ тролля: Фёдор Павлович Карамазов. Он над попами любил прикалываться. Видимо, данная тенденция - к религиозной несерьёзности - тема в России давняя. 

"Главное, самому себе не лгите. Лгущий самому себе и собственную ложь свою слушающий до того доходит, что уж никакой правды ни в себе, ни кругом не различает, а стало быть, входит в неуважение и к себе и к другим. Не уважая же никого, перестает любить, а чтобы, не имея любви, занять себя и развлечь, предается страстям и грубым сладостям и доходит совсем до скотства в пороках своих, а всё от беспрерывной лжи и людям и себе самому" - совет старца Зосимы троллю.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы сказали, но не доказали. Теперь вам осталось доказать что, то что вы сказали это правда. Вы там два раза подряд сказали, не существует. Заметили?


«Правда» —это такая газета.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У Достоевского в "Братьях Карамазовых" есть образ тролля: Фёдор Павлович Карамазов. Он над попами любил прикалываться. Видимо, данная тенденция - к религиозной несерьёзности - тема в России давняя. 
> 
> "Главное, самому себе не лгите. Лгущий самому себе и собственную ложь свою слушающий до того доходит, что уж никакой правды ни в себе, ни кругом не различает, а стало быть, входит в неуважение и к себе и к другим. Не уважая же никого, перестает любить, а чтобы, не имея любви, занять себя и развлечь, предается страстям и грубым сладостям и доходит совсем до скотства в пороках своих, а всё от беспрерывной лжи и людям и себе самому" - совет старца Зосимы троллю.


Редко кто способен принять этот совет на свой счет. Даже если давать его лично. Людям привычно думать, что другие лгут и себе и другим, но не видеть собственного самообмана,  не видеть собственную недоброжелательность, собственную жажду удовольствий. Старец Зосима - очень точно говорит. Только это метафора, которую нужно разглядеть и применить к самому себе, а не в виде удобного упрека другим.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хос


А он заметил собственное разорение?  :Wink:

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Обычно люди ведут себя так, как будто вещи существуют независимо и постоянно, даже если и не говорят об этом.


Почему же тогда они любят петь песни о смерти, например любо братцы любо?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А по моему не так. Но это Евгений при желании прокомментирует.


Причины собственной неугомонности трудно разглядеть. Но в общем-то дело даже не в этом. Куда труднее разглядеть саму эту неугомонность, обнаружить ее, и начать исследовать. Причины сами по себе не важны. Они есть, их можно найти, вполне конкретные. 

Главное увидеть, что  неугомонность - это страдание, это мука, это то, прекращение чего стоит обнаружить.

----------

Gakusei (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вы отворачиваетесь, а Вам предлагают всмотреться, вглядеться, исследовать. Попробуйте всмотреться в дядю Васю и найти в нем признаки того, что это - дядя Вася. Вы их  найдете. Они сами по себе не будут дядей Васей. Но это будут вполне конкретные признаки, складывающиеся для Вас в образ дяди Васи.


Но это же не значит что всегда в безначальном прошлом так было. Так что же это такое, жизнь будд?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но это же не значит что всегда в безначальном прошлом так было. Так что же это такое, жизнь будд?


У Вас умозрительный интерес или хотите решиться и попробовать?

----------


## Олег Днепров

Учение мадхъямаки подобно вот чему. Имеющий деньги потерял деньги. Отобрали грабители. Потерял против своей воли. И вот, чтобы ему не было обидно он начал говорить, никаких денег у меня никогда не было. Ни у одного живого существа денег нет, и никогда не было. Жизнь всех живых существ это дерьмо, потому что у них никогда не было денег, и нет до сих пор. Виноград-то зелен. Деньги это виноград.

Главное. У того кто потерял деньги, были деньги. А он сказал что их у него, никогда не было. И, деньги это не виноград. А он сказал что деньги это виноград.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> «Правда» —это такая газета.


Этими словами, вы хотели сказать что никогда не читали историю про зелёный виноград, и вообще не знаете что такая история существует?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему же тогда они любят петь песни о смерти, например любо братцы любо?


Песни прикольно петь. А когда умирают, не прикольно, почему-то.




> Этими словами, вы хотели сказать что никогда не читали историю про зелёный виноград, и вообще не знаете что такая история существует?


Этим я хотел сказать, что моей задачей было, насколько позволяют мои ограниченные умственные способности, объяснить воззрение мадхьямики. Доказывать, что что-то является правдой, на мой взгляд, бессмысленно, потому что это зависит от понимания правды. В моём понимании правда —это «так, как есть», и доказывать её бессмысленно, надо показывать.

----------


## Лося

> Он ведет дискуссию также аргументированно, как какой нибудь теолог.
> Который начинает дискуссию с того что "давайте сначала все поверим в Бога" и дальше уже по накатанной.
> Как быть тем кто в Бога не верит?


  Чтобы куда-то прийти куда вам сказали, надо в начале в это поверить.
Поверьте в то, что вы сможете достичь  чистой осознанности, изначального состояния ума, который есть Вы, и который не подвержен рождению и смерти. Махаяна учит этому. 
Махаяна начинается с веры в Будда Природу во всех живых существах. 
Если не будете в это искренне верить, то не будет желания прилагать искренние силы для достижения изначального Ума.




> Где именно, что я некорректно написал?
> Вы наверное не так поняли.


“Я могу Вам ответить - не признает, потому что это невозможно.”
Ну вот здесь например, вы от имени всего буддизма делаете такие утверждения, хотя это всего лишь ваше скромное видение, не подтвержденное сильной аргументацией. То бишь «кукуся» из замка вашей «веры». 




> Спросите, я Вам отвечу.


  Спрашаиваю :Smilie:   К какой традиции буддизма вы принадлежите, где принимали посвящение, и имеете ли вы право говорить от имени всего буддизма?




> Это у Хоса "замок веры", Вы что-то напутали.


   Не напутал. Замок веры он  у всех есть, даже у материалистов. И вы не исключение. Просто боитесь в этом себе признаться.  Вы часто говорите от имени всего буддизма или хватаетесь за других например: «нас в харю тычат атманом». Кого нас? Вы один на один со своими грезами и омрачениями в этом мире.  Вы индивидуален. Это факт, с этим надо смириться.




> Потому что понятия "самобытие" и "существование" - несовместимы.
> Если только под словом "атман" не подразумевается что-то еще.


  Это еще один голословный лозунг или кукуся, без аргументации.  Аргументируйте? Пролейте свет. Не нужно лозунгов.

----------

Vladiimir (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Песни прикольно петь. А когда умирают, не прикольно, почему-то.
> 
> 
> 
> Этим я хотел сказать, что моей задачей было, насколько позволяют мои ограниченные умственные способности, объяснить воззрение мадхьямики. Доказывать, что что-то является правдой, на мой взгляд, бессмысленно, потому что это зависит от понимания правды. В моём понимании правда —это «так, как есть», и доказывать её бессмысленно, надо показывать.


Считать что если будда стал буддой то он ничего не потерял, это что, правда? Считать что все живые существа будды и всегда были буддами, это правда?

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"Сам Нагарджуна сказал, что ни одно явление не существует как абсолют. Это относится даже к самой пустоте. Даже абсолютная истина не существует как абсолют. Он сказал, что все явления обусловлены другими факторами, что они пребывают во взаимозависимости с другими явлениями. Именно поэтому все явления обладают природой пустоты, и сама пустота в данном случае не является исключением. Сам Будда дал это ясно понять в своем учении о шестнадцати, восемнадцати и двадцати различных видах пустоты, в число которых входят «пустота пустоты» (stong ра nyid stong ра nyid) и «пустота абсолюта» (don dam ра stong ра nyid)." - Е.С. Далай-Лама, "Интервью в Бодхгайе, 1981-1985."

*Это - традиционная Махаяна.* Не только тибетская, но и канонически-китайская, где трактат Нагарджуны "12 врат" и комментарии дополняют большие Сутры Праджняпарамиты с их списком 18 видов пустоты от самобытия. Всё остальное - Каодай, и прочее - не подлинный, не аутентичный буддизм. Имеет право на существование, но буддизм Нагарджуны и Асанги здесь ни при чём.

В подлинной Махаяне, абсолютное и пустота пусты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне.
Кто этого не понял - тот и буддистом *каноничной* Махаяны не был никогда, а так, лишь тусовался.

*Врать самому себе - бессмысленно.*

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Учение мадхъямаки подобно вот чему. Имеющий деньги потерял деньги. Отобрали грабители. Потерял против своей воли. И вот, чтобы ему не было обидно он начал говорить, никаких денег у меня никогда не было. Ни у одного живого существа денег нет, и никогда не было. Жизнь всех живых существ это дерьмо, потому что у них никогда не было денег, и нет до сих пор. Виноград-то зелен. Деньги это виноград.
> 
> Главное. У того кто потерял деньги, были деньги. А он сказал что их у него, никогда не было. И, деньги это не виноград. А он сказал что деньги это виноград.


С чего Вы взяли? Вообще не подобно. Очень далеко от истины. У Вас совершенно ложные представления. Почему бы Вам внимательно не изучить, о чем на самом деле срединный путь?

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Сам Нагарджуна сказал, что ни одно явление не существует как абсолют. Это относится даже к самой пустоте. Даже абсолютная истина не существует как абсолют. Он сказал, что все явления обусловлены другими факторами, что они пребывают во взаимозависимости с другими явлениями. Именно поэтому все явления обладают природой пустоты, и сама пустота в данном случае не является исключением. Сам Будда дал это ясно понять в своем учении о шестнадцати, восемнадцати и двадцати различных видах пустоты, в число которых входят «пустота пустоты» (stong ра nyid stong ра nyid) и «пустота абсолюта» (don dam ра stong ра nyid)." - Е.С. Далай-Лама, "Интервью в Бодхгайе, 1981-1985."
> 
> *Это - традиционная Махаяна.* Не только тибетская, но и канонически-китайская, где трактат Нагарджуны "12 врат" и комментарии дополняют большие Сутры Праджняпарамиты с их списком 18 видов пустоты от самобытия. Всё остальное - Каодай, и прочее - не подлинный, не аутентичный буддизм. Имеет право на существование, но буддизм Нагарджуны и Асанги здесь ни при чём.
> 
> В подлинной Махаяне, абсолютное и пустота пусты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне.
> Кто этого не понял - тот и буддистом каноничной Махаяны не был никогда, а так, лишь тусовался.


Ну а Вы полагаете, что третий поворот это оспаривает?

Третий поворот, напротив, излечивает тех, кто привязался к идее пустоты и воспринимает ее лишь как концепцию, не умея, на самом деле, ее обнаружить. Поэтому сказано, что искать ее  нужно, начиная с простого положения, как если бы все было создано одним лишь умом.

Вы думаете, здесь есть какое-то противоречие, какая-то ошибка или неточность?

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Дубинин (01.06.2015), Нико (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну а Вы полагаете, что третий поворот это оспаривает?
> 
> Третий поворот, напротив, излечивает тех, кто привязался к идее пустоты и воспринимает ее лишь как концепцию, не умея, на самом деле, ее обнаружить. Поэтому сказано, что искать ее  нужно, начиная с простого положения, как если бы все было создано одним лишь умом.
> 
> Вы думаете, здесь есть какое-то противоречие, какая-то ошибка или неточность?


Конечно, Третий поворот не отменяет учение Праджняпарамиты об абсолютном, а дополняет и расширяет его. Второй больше учит о пустоте от самобытия, Третий больше о ясности. Пустая от самобытия ясность абсолютна.

Абсолютное и пустота - пусты от самобытия, на абсолютном уровне. 
Во всей каноничной Махаяне это так и только так.

1) адхьятма-шуньята
2) бахирдха-шуньята
3) адхьятма-бахирдха-шуньята 
4) шуньята-шуньята
5) махашуньята
6) парамартха-шуньята
7) санскрита-шуньята
8) асанскрита-шуньята
9) атьянта-шуньята
10) анаварагра-шуньята
11) анавакара-шуньята
12) пракрита-шуньята
13) свалакшана-шуньята
14) сарвадхарма-шуньята
15) анупаяамбха-шуньята
16) абхава-шуньята
17) свабхава-шуньята
18) абхава-свабхава-шуньята

----------

Won Soeng (01.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> А разве не понятно? Атман это все и любые представления о себе, о самости. Существуют эти представления посредством цепляния за мнения.
> Пока все мнения не искоренены, атман находится в основе жажды и цепляния, создавая представляения "я", "мое", жажду в отношении "я" и "мое", цепляние по отношению к "я" и "мое", становление и рождение пяти совокупностей цепляния в отношении "я" и "мое".
> 
> Если уж что-то наиболее реально, так это атман.
> И срединный путь не в отрицании атмана, не в отвержении атмана, не в цеплянии к идеям об отсутствии атмана, а в проникновение в природу атмана, в анатман.


Эта терминология атмана характерна для сутр второго поворота.
В махапаринирвана сутре уже другое понятие атмана или маха-атмана как изначальное индивидуальное сознание или осознанность в чистом виде без цепляние за представления. Поэтому этот маха-атман не противоречит понятию анатман в сутрах второго поворота. 
Можно сказать это как истинная сущность или истинная самость или как истинносущее. Т.е. такая самость без опоры ни на что. Таковость, просто есть, без опоры.
Это непознаваемо рассудочными механизмами, и лежит за пределами восприятия обычного двойственного ума. Все как и говорил Сергей Хос. Я лишь повторяю.

Но с позиции сутр второго поворота это не возможно. Тут следствие приоритетов. Третий поворот не отменяет второго, а дополняет.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Эта терминология атмана характерна для сутр второго поворота.
> В махапаринирвана сутре уже другое понятие атмана или маха-атмана как изначальное индивидуальное сознание или осознанность в чистом виде без цепляние за представления. Поэтому этот маха-атман не противоречит понятию анатман в сутрах второго поворота. 
> Можно сказать это как истинная сущность или истинная самость или как истинносущее. Т.е. такая самость без опоры ни на что. Таковость, просто есть, без опоры.
> Это непознаваемо рассудочными механизмами, и лежит за пределами восприятия обычного двойственного ума. Все как и говорил Сергей Хос. Я лишь повторяю.


Все верно. Но и во втором повороте пустота не представляет собой чего-то другого. Это же касается и татхагаты первого поворота. В них нет сущностной разницы. Есть только разные методы работы с заблуждениями о нерожденном, связанные с тем, что ученикам хочется понимать, прежде чем они решатся погрузиться в правильное сосредоточение и рассмотреть как все возникает и прекращается.

В результате получаются споры об одном и том же разными словами, только от того, что слова выглядят разными.

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Но с позиции сутр второго поворота это не возможно. Тут следствие приоритетов. Третий поворот не отменяет второго, а дополняет


А Сергей Хос так не думает,однако. Он, не разобравшись во втором, полагает, что третий -- единственно правильный).

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> В махапаринирвана сутре уже другое понятие атмана или маха-атмана как изначальное индивидуальное сознание или осознанность в чистом виде без цепляние за представления. Поэтому этот маха-атман не противоречит понятию анатман в сутрах второго поворота.


Респект! Вы всё уже поняли. 

А есть такие "буддисты" Махаяны, что десятки лет блуждают в трёх соснах. Пустота у них, якобы, от самобытия не пуста, абсолютное не пусто. Праджняпарамиты на них нет.

----------


## Нико

> Ну а Вы полагаете, что третий поворот это оспаривает?
> 
> Третий поворот, напротив, излечивает тех, кто привязался к идее пустоты и воспринимает ее лишь как концепцию, не умея, на самом деле, ее обнаружить. Поэтому сказано, что искать ее  нужно, начиная с простого положения, как если бы все было создано одним лишь умом.
> 
> Вы думаете, здесь есть какое-то противоречие, какая-то ошибка или неточность?


Третий поворот говорит о татхагатагарбхе, как и должно было быть. Ибо во втором эта тема не раскрыта.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А Сергей Хос так не думает,однако. Он, не разобравшись во втором, полагает, что третий -- единственно правильный).


Да нет, он просто прикалывается. Это все не всерьёз. И это к лучшему - за шутки в Авичи не попадают. 
Он просто станет, со временем, воцерковлённым православным, и всё будет хорошо. Хос не буддист.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Третий поворот говорит о татхагатагарбхе, как и должно было быть. Ибо во втором эта тема не раскрыта.


Есть люди, которые видят татхагатагарбху без специального раскрытия, потому что постигают пустоту прямо.
Есть люди, которые освобождаются первым поворотом. Есть люди, которые освобождаются вторым поворотом. Есть люди, которые освобождаются третьим поворотом.
Но чаще всего люди не освобождаются ни одним, ни двумя, ни тремя, пока не созреют условия в уме.

----------


## Олег Днепров

Так что же тогда, атман исчезает тогда, когда возникает цепляние? Или он не существует тогда когда происходит цепляние? Тогда, какой же он безначальный, если может возникнуть, исчезнуть, возникнуть, исчезнуть? Третий поворот противоречит тхераваде.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Респект! Вы всё уже поняли. 
> 
> А есть такие "буддисты" Махаяны, что десятки лет блуждают в трёх соснах. Пустота у них, якобы, от самобытия не пуста, абсолютное не пусто. Праджняпарамиты на них нет.


Понимание вообще не имеет значения. Оно не заменяет прозрения в условия возникновения и прекращения. Поэтому ничего особенного в том, что большинство последователей Будды не освободятся и за бесчисленные кальпы, уделяя внимание лишь спорам и мнениям, но не прозрению в природу самих себя. Сама связь с Дхармой - это уже огромное благо. Но вовсе не решающее преимущество.

Оттого и нет повода для специального огорчения, или, тем более, упрека.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Третий поворот не отменяет второго, а дополняет.


Нет, просто праздник сегодня какой-то! Спасибо!
Вы не представляете себе, как приятно такое читать - в конце-то концов - на *буддийском* форуме.

Можно ведь ситуацию сразу понять.
Очевидно ведь.

----------


## Нико

> Обычно люди ведут себя так, как будто вещи существуют независимо и постоянно, даже если и не говорят об этом.


Это правда. Но что из этого следует в данном дискурсе?


1) Надо избавиться от представления  о вещах как о постоянных и независимых
2) Не надо избавляться, ибо в третьем повороте сказано по маха-атман.

В последнем случае имеем цепляние за истинность ума, что уже не новость, ибо было в читтаматре.)

----------


## Фил

> Чтобы куда-то прийти куда вам сказали, надо в начале в это поверить.
> Поверьте в то, что вы сможете достичь  чистой осознанности, изначального состояния ума, который есть Вы, и который не подвержен рождению и смерти. Махаяна учит этому. 
> Махаяна начинается с веры в Будда Природу во всех живых существах. 
> Если не будете в это искренне верить, то не будет желания прилагать искренние силы для достижения изначального Ума.


Как я могу поверить намеренно?




> “Я могу Вам ответить - не признает, потому что это невозможно.”
> Ну вот здесь например, вы от имени всего буддизма делаете такие утверждения, хотя это всего лишь ваше скромное видение, не подтвержденное сильной аргументацией. То бишь «кукуся» из замка вашей «веры».


 Конечно мое скромное видение. У меня нет мегаломании




> Спрашаиваю  К какой традиции буддизма вы принадлежите, где принимали посвящение, и имеете ли вы право говорить от имени всего буддизма?


 Ни к какой традиции не принадлежу, посвящение принимал сам (какая разница где? но могу ответить - на чердаке), от имени всего буддизма право говорить не имею, тем более не знаю что такое "весь буддизм"




> Не напутал. Замок веры он  у всех есть, даже у материалистов. И вы не исключение. Просто боитесь в этом себе признаться.  Вы часто говорите от имени всего буддизма или хватаетесь за других например: «нас в харю тычат атманом». Кого нас? Вы один на один со своими грезами и омрачениями в этом мире.  Вы индивидуален. Это факт, с этим надо смириться.


 Про "харю" это были сообщения в общем контексте беседы. У нас же все таки свободное общение.
У материалистов - да, есть "замок веры" потому что материализм - догматичен.
В мадхъямаке-прасангике этого не требуется, т.к. не устанавливается никаких догм.
Вы можете сами в этом убедиться.
Атеисты не "верят в то что бога нет".




> Это еще один голословный лозунг или кукуся, без аргументации.  Аргументируйте? Пролейте свет. Не нужно лозунгов.


Для существования необходима субстанция. (т.е. атман)
Субстанцию установить невозможно.
Говорить о существовании атмана - неуместно.

Знаете насколько мне проще было бы жить, если бы я во что нибудь верил?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так что же тогда, атман исчезает тогда, когда возникает цепляние? Или он не существует тогда когда происходит цепляние? Тогда, какой же он безначальный, если может возникнуть, исчезнуть, возникнуть, исчезнуть? Третий поворот противоречит тхераваде.


Вы бы повнимательнее подходили. Не создавайте кучу из размышлений на ровном месте. При чем здесь "исчезающий атман", "возникающее цепляние" и противоречие тхеравады с третьим поворотом? Тхераваде до третьего поворота (как и до поворотов вообще) и дела нет. А те, кто третий поворот изучают и практикуют, знают, что противоречия нет. 

Это все споры о том, как приготовить картошку - сварить или пожарить, а дальше - больше. На масле или на жире, чистить или в мундире, соломкой или дольками.
На любой вкус. Споры о вкусах довольно бессмысленны, хотя и занимают время для тех, кто не знает, куда это время правильно употребить.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Понимание вообще не имеет значения. Оно не заменяет прозрения в условия возникновения и прекращения. Поэтому ничего особенного в том, что большинство последователей Будды не освободятся и за бесчисленные кальпы, уделяя внимание лишь спорам и мнениям, но не прозрению в природу самих себя. Сама связь с Дхармой - это уже огромное благо. Но вовсе не решающее преимущество.
> 
> Оттого и нет повода для специального огорчения, или, тем более, упрека.


Да какие огорчения. Читаю сейчас БФ - и ангелы в душе поют.  :Big Grin: 
Два поворота примирились - в кои-то веки! Аминь.

----------

Won Soeng (01.06.2015), Денис Евгеньев (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Кажется, никто не озвучил очень простую мысль, что идеи атмана со временем (как раз к появлению сутр 3го поворота) просто впитались "с улицы" в уже довольно древнюю, местами закостеневшую "элитами", систему. А там еще и ваджраяна подоспела со своим ЯС, "атманность" которого в Сарма старательно полируется под "не-атман", но выходит плохо)). Почти тысячу лет удерживать на плаву идеи уччхедавады было довольно затруднительно. Так и вышло (С)

Лама Цонкапа активно занимаясь PR-ом Чандракирти именно что пытался "вернуть буддизму буддизм". И у него получилось. Так появился Гелуг.

----------


## Фил

> Да какие огорчения. Читаю сейчас БФ - и ангелы в душе поют. 
> Два поворота примирились - в кои-то веки! Аминь.


Значит не зря!  :Smilie:

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вы бы повнимательнее подходили. Не создавайте кучу из размышлений на ровном месте. При чем здесь "исчезающий атман", "возникающее цепляние" и противоречие тхеравады с третьим поворотом? Тхераваде до третьего поворота (как и до поворотов вообще) и дела нет. А те, кто третий поворот изучают и практикуют, знают, что противоречия нет. 
> 
> Это все споры о том, как приготовить картошку - сварить или пожарить, а дальше - больше. На масле или на жире, чистить или в мундире, соломкой или дольками.
> На любой вкус. Споры о вкусах довольно бессмысленны, хотя и занимают время для тех, кто не знает, куда это время правильно употребить.


Ну говорят же что, атман при отсутствии цепляния не противоречит учению о том что атмана нет. Я и предположил что те, кто сказали такую глупость считают,что учение о не существовании атмана имело в виду, что когда присутствует цепляние то тогда нет атмана.
Такое впечатление, что буддисты не способны своим умом охватить два разных явления, два разных понятия, а способны только охватить сначала одно а потом другое, но когда переходят к другому, то забывают что оно противоречит предыдущему.

----------


## Won Soeng

Фил, субстанция - это только одна из идей о том, что является атманом. К субстанции все равно возникают все те же вопросы - изменчива она или неизменна, имеет признаки или не имеет, управляема условиями и причинами или безусловна. 

Вся история с атманом заключается лишь в том, что правильные воззрения - анатман, но люди сталкиваются со своими собственными, актуальными воззрениями (мнениями), преодолевать которые необходимо своим собственным, конкретным способом. 

Дело в том, что под одним и тем же словом скрываются самые разные взгляды. И когда эти взгляды рассматриваются теоретически - получается блуждание в чаще воззрений, без цели, без ориентира, без необходимости или нужды.

Рассматривать нужно практически, именно то, что собирает эти самые пять совокупностей. 
Теоретическое знание самых разных вариантов бывает и помогает обнаружить актуальный для себя и понять, в чем собственно твое собственное заблуждение.

Но остроглазый мастер делает это в один момент. Поэтому коллекционировать заблуждения - довольно неудачная идея. Вполне достаточно и уже имеющихся приверженностей.

Когда мы читаем трактаты из любопытства, мы склонны с чем-то соглашаться, чему-то возражать, для чего-то находить аналогии в своей картине мира.
Но хорошие тексты построены так, чтобы трансформировать наш ум, снова и снова, показывая ловушки и противоречия в наших представлениях. Мы думаем, что уже понимаем, но тут встречается текст, который говорит о невозможном для нас и мы хотим найти в тексте изъян. Это концентрирует наше внимание на проблеме и мы тренируемся, даже непроизвольно.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну говорят же что, атман при отсутствии цепляния не противоречит учению о том что атмана нет. Я и предположил что те, кто сказали такую глупость считают,что учение о не существовании атмана имело в виду, что когда присутствует цепляние то тогда нет атмана.
> Такое впечатление, что буддисты не способны своим умом охватить два разных явления, два разных понятия, а способны только охватить сначала одно а потом другое, но когда переходят к другому, то забывают что оно противоречит предыдущему.


Вы предполагаете про одних, приводите эти предположения при разговорах с другими - в результате получается: ни о чем. Ясно, что Вы как-то недовольны и возбуждены, но не более того. Попробуйте меньше прыгать между предположениями и больше внимания уделять тому собеседнику, с которым общаетесь. Общаться с абстрактными собеседниками - довольно неудобно, ну и неконструктивно.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вы предполагаете про одних, приводите эти предположения при разговорах с другими - в результате получается: ни о чем. Ясно, что Вы как-то недовольны и возбуждены, но не более того. Попробуйте меньше прыгать между предположениями и больше внимания уделять тому собеседнику, с которым общаетесь. Общаться с абстрактными собеседниками - довольно неудобно, ну и неконструктивно.


Ну так вы, подобны собаке которая пытается укусить проходящего мимо человека, а словами она, собака, доказательство не говорит. Вы не сказали доказательство. Этим вы и подобны упомянутой собаке. Собаки ведь не говорят. Но, тем не менее вы что-то про меня сказали. В этом вы отличаетесь от собаки.
А теперь скажите доказательство того, что вы сказали не сопроводив доказательством.
Мои высказывания содержат определённый смысл. Что в них такого, не разумного? 
Что, предполагать нельзя?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вы предполагаете про одних, приводите эти предположения при разговорах с другими - в результате получается: ни о чем.


Так вы сами мне что-то сказали. Я вам ответил, объяснил. Вы про это моё объяснение, сказали вот  что 




> Вы предполагаете про одних, приводите эти предположения при разговорах с другими - в результате получается: ни о чем.



Вы же сами первые мне что-то сказали.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"Как я перестал бояться пустоты пустоты на абсолютном уровне и стал буддистом Махаяны". Многосерийный триллер, производство - Россия. Студия "Ярославль-адекват-фильм". Coming soon.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил



----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну так вы, подобны собаке которая пытается укусить проходящего мимо человека, а словами она, собака, доказательство не говорит. Вы не сказали доказательство. Этим вы и подобны упомянутой собаке. Собаки ведь не говорят. Но, тем не менее вы что-то про меня сказали. В этом вы отличаетесь от собаки.
> А теперь скажите доказательство того, что вы сказали не сопроводив доказательством.
> Мои высказывания содержат определённый смысл. Что в них такого, не разумного? 
> Что, предполагать нельзя?


Предполагайте на здоровье. Просто если Ваши предположения оказываются ошибочными, не упорствуйте в них. Мы все что-то предполагаем. Вопрос лишь в том, насколько мы готовы отказываться от ошибочных предположений.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так вы сами мне что-то сказали. Я вам ответил, объяснил. Вы про это моё объяснение, сказали вот  что 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вы же сами первые мне что-то сказали.


Ну так Вы делаете из сказанного какие-то свои выводы-предположения, и когда они неверны, отчего-то воспринимаете это неадекватно. Если Вы что-то не так поняли - просто будьте внимательнее, переспросите, уточните. 

В Вас очень сильно желание уличать во лжи, обвинять в неправде. Поэтому Вы и выискиваете самые невероятные предположения, которые спешите опровергать, не очень заботясь о том, что опровергаете не мнение человека, а собственные идеи об этом мнении. Поэтому постоянно оказываетесь в нелепой ситуации невнимательного чудака, который воюет с ветряными мельницами.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Ну так Вы делаете из сказанного какие-то свои выводы-предположения, и когда они неверны, отчего-то воспринимаете это неадекватно. Если Вы что-то не так поняли - просто будьте внимательнее, переспросите, уточните. 
> 
> В Вас очень сильно желание уличать во лжи, обвинять в неправде. Поэтому Вы и выискиваете самые невероятные предположения, которые спешите опровергать, не очень заботясь о том, что опровергаете не мнение человека, а собственные идеи об этом мнении. Поэтому постоянно оказываетесь в нелепой ситуации невнимательного чудака, который воюет с ветряными мельницами.


Вы сказали не правду, про понятие предположение. Предположение не является выводом. Предположение не может быть выводом. Никогда не может быть выводом. Это не возможно. Вы говорите не правду, и подобны собаке пытающейся укусить человека. Вы согласны, что вы сказали не правду, про выводы и предположения?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Ну так Вы делаете из сказанного какие-то свои выводы-предположения, и когда они неверны, отчего-то воспринимаете это неадекватно. Если Вы что-то не так поняли - просто будьте внимательнее, переспросите, уточните. 
> .


А как предположение может быть не верно? Не верным может быть вывод.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 1) Надо избавиться от представления  о вещах как о постоянных и независимых
> 2) Не надо избавляться, ибо в третьем повороте сказано по маха-атман.


Может следовать как то, так и другое  :Smilie:  Если у вас привязанность к атману, надо избавиться  :Smilie:  Если привязанность к анатману, то не надо избавляться  :Smilie:

----------

Gakusei (01.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Предполагайте на здоровье. Просто если Ваши предположения оказываются ошибочными, не упорствуйте в них. Мы все что-то предполагаем. Вопрос лишь в том, насколько мы готовы отказываться от ошибочных предположений.


Предположение не может быть ошибочным. Ошибочным может быть вывод.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы сказали не правду, про понятие предположение. Предположение не является выводом. Предположение не может быть выводом. Никогда не может быть выводом. Это не возможно. Вы говорите не правду, и подобны собаке пытающейся укусить человека. Вы согласны, что вы сказали не правду, про выводы и предположения?


Ну что за детский сад Вы тут устроили?  :Smilie:  Решайте сами, что правда, что неправда. Вам ведь с этим жить.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Давайте найдём среди махаянистов *живого* человека, которому претит идея нирванического опыта? (Привязанного к пустоте.) Ау, где такие? Нет их вообще! Считаю, что такие люди в Махаяне были - но очень и очень давно. В античной Индии. На переходе от Саутрантики к школам Махаяны.

Уже 2000 лет "рантонга" (того, что критикуется в жентонг) не существует.
Если существует - найдите и покажите. "Я хочу видеть этого человека!" (с)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Ну что за детский сад Вы тут устроили?  Решайте сами, что правда, что неправда. Вам ведь с этим жить.


Вы считаете что интеллектом превосходите кого-то так, как взрослый превосходит интеллектом  ребёнка из детсада?
Ошибочным может быть только вывод. Я так считаю.  Вы это назвали, детским садом?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. Вы отказываетесь признавать атман - своей внутренней философией?


Фил, помилуйте! вы тут на моей памяти не высказали ни одного прямого суждения, только поддакиваете, когда видите знакомые слова. Либо - "кукуся". О какой внутренней философии можно с вами говорить?
У вас-то самого она есть?
Я вам свое воззрение уже сформулировал, чего вам еще не достает, чтобы проникнуть в глубины моей души? ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 1) Надо избавиться от представления  о вещах как о постоянных и независимых
> 2) Не надо избавляться, ибо в третьем повороте сказано по маха-атман.


Надо избавиться от представления  о вещах как о постоянных и независимых, но маха-атман - не вещь )))





> В последнем случае имеем цепляние за истинность ума, что уже не новость, ибо было в читтаматре.)


Кстати, насколько я понимаю, воззрение маха-мадхьямаки в плане признания истинности ума такое же, как в читтаматре. Главное различие в том, что читтаматра считает мир "проекцией" самого ума, а маха-мадхьямака - "ментальных факторов" (sems 'byung)

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, помилуйте! вы тут на моей памяти не высказали ни одного прямого суждения, только поддакиваете, когда видите знакомые слова. Либо - "кукуся". О какой внутренней философии можно с вами говорить?


О Вашей.
Но не надо уже ничего.
Для Вас это какая то, мне непонятно почему, больная тема.




> У вас-то самого она есть?


Есть.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Давайте найдём среди махаянистов *живого* человека, которому претит идея нирванического опыта? (Привязанного к пустоте.) Ау, где такие? Нет их вообще! Считаю, что такие люди в Махаяне были - но очень и очень давно. В античной Индии. На переходе от Саутрантики к школам Махаяны.
> 
> Уже 2000 лет "рантонга" (того, что критикуется в жентонг) не существует.
> Если существует - найдите и покажите. "Я хочу видеть этого человека!" (с)


Так разве же не Вы этот человек? Просто думаете, что критикуется нирванический опыт, а критикуются ошибочные представления об этом опыте.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, помилуйте! вы тут на моей памяти не высказали ни одного прямого суждения, только поддакиваете, когда видите знакомые слова. Либо - "кукуся". О какой внутренней философии можно с вами говорить?


 Что "кукуся"?
Кукуся это иллюстрация абсурдности Ваших же утверждений.
Что Вы на зеркало пеняете?
Вы только вводите этой "кукусей" других участников форума в заблуждение.

Что Вы имели в виду под своими словами "Либо кукуся"
Вы на этот вопрос сможете ответить?
Вообще, очень себя некрасиво ведёте.

----------


## Chikara

> Вы на этот вопрос сможете ответить?
> Вообще, очень себя некрасиво ведёте.


Впервые вижу таким Фила  :Smilie:  Но это естественный результат умственной борьбы сколь долгим и продуктивным он ни был.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, помилуйте! вы тут на моей памяти не высказали ни одного прямого суждения, только поддакиваете, когда видите знакомые слова.


 Я не понимаю, зачем Вы говорите неправду еще в таком унизительном тоне. Ваши слова не соответствуют тому, что я писал хотя бы в этой теме.
Что я Вам сделал, чтобы опускаться до такого?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так разве же не Вы этот человек? Просто думаете, что критикуется нирванический опыт, а критикуются ошибочные представления об этом опыте.


Отродясь не сомневался в том, что нирвана - опыт. Ревнитель голой пустоты должен такое отвергать. Вот я и говорю, что в Махаяне нет таких людей уже очень давно. Конкретно - лет 2000. Если понимать Махаяну широко, то в современной Тхераваде можно отыскать таких людей, но их позиция не доминирует (преобладает отказ от рассуждений о нирване вообще, но не позитивное отрицание её опытного характера).

"Рантонг" (который критикуется в жентонг) - это вариант Саутрантики. Какая-то часть античных саутрантиков, почитавших  махаянские Сутры (не все такие саутрантики) - только они и могли отрицать нирванический опыт.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Надо избавиться от представления  о вещах как о постоянных и независимых, но маха-атман - не вещь )))
> 
> 
> Кстати, насколько я понимаю, воззрение маха-мадхьямаки в плане признания истинности ума такое же, как в читтаматре. Главное различие в том, что читтаматра считает мир "проекцией" самого ума, а маха-мадхьямака - "ментальных факторов" (sems 'byung)



Это что же, мадхъямика считает что мои ментальные факторы создали например президента России, при том что я им не являюсь а являюсь самим собой? Или она имеет в виду, что душа человека, создает его тело когда оно, тело, в виде эмбриона находится в утробе матери, и потом у взрослого лицо стало таким-то и таким-то потому, что душа так это лицо проявила, проявила в виде физического тела?
В таком случае, может быть и языки без начально соответствуют таким-то душам и не соответствуют другим душам?

----------


## Фил

> Впервые вижу таким Фила


А я - Хоса.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Отродясь не сомневался в том, что нирвана - опыт. Ревнитель голой пустоты должен такое отвергать. Вот я и говорю, что в Махаяне нет таких людей уже очень давно. Конкретно - со времён заката Саутрантики, уже лет 2000 как. Если понимать Махаяну расширительно, то в современной Тхераваде можно отыскать таких людей, но их позиция не доминирует (преобладает отказ от рассуждений о нирване вообще, но не позитивное отрицание её опытного характера).


Так у Вас несомненные представления об это опыте непрямого характера? Привязанность к таким представлениям и критикуется.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Сергей Хос так не думает,однако. Он, не разобравшись во втором, полагает, что третий -- единственно правильный).


Слыхала такие слова: нитартха и неяртха?
Вопрос не в "единственно правильном", не надо приписывать мне то, что я не говорил.
Ты вообще в курсе, что гелуг - *единственная школа*, которая признает сутры "второго поворота" сутрами окончательного (прямого) смысла? Остальные школы считают, что окончательный замысел Будды напрямую выражен в сутрах третьего поворота.
Но в силу чисто политических причин позиция гелуг стала выделяться, будто бы это воззрение всего тибетского буддизма.
Вот позицию вы с Евгением сейчас фанатически отстаиваете (ну и Фил поддакивает периодически, хотя я не думаю, что он вообще понимает, о чем речь, просто лайкает знакомые слова).

А поскольку Евгений столь говорлив, может даже создаться впечатление, будто эта кочка зрения - единственная.
По принципу "Тот кто громче скажет гаф, Тот всегда и будет прав".

Для общего развития:
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D2%F0...EE%F0%EE%F2%E0

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Ондрий (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> (ну и Фил поддакивает периодически, хотя я не думаю, что он вообще понимает, о чем речь, просто лайкает знакомые слова).


Я понимаю о чем идет речь.
А Вы как начали так и продолжаете хамить.
Сколько это будет продолжаться?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что и демонстрирует подобная дискуссия, обостряющая с одной стороны, занудство и умствование, с другой стороны недовольство и раздражение, с третьей стороны цинизм и  злорадство. Все три клеши.


Меня вы к какой категории относите? без абиды и не для ссоры, мне правда интересно, как вы видите.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я понимаю о чем идет речь.
> А Вы как начали так и продолжаете хамить.
> Сколько это будет продолжаться?


А что вы хотите, если вы сами никакой определенной позиции не высказываете, только лайкаете да поддакиваете, а при этом ранее говорили, что истинное суждение и понимание вовсе не возможно?
Получается - чистая подтанцовка, разве нет?

----------


## Ондрий

Все же история Гелуг начинается не с политики, а скорее с деятельности Цонкапы. Политика - это уже потом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А что вы хотите, если вы сами никакой определенной позиции не высказываете, только лайкаете да поддакиваете, а при этом ранее говорили, что истинное суждение и понимание вовсе не возможно?
> Получается - чистая подтанцовка, разве нет?


Нет. Вы ошибаетесь.
Если Вам интересно - я расскажу.
Но Вы по моему не настроены на диалог сейчас.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Меня вы к какой категории относите? без абиды и не для ссоры, мне правда интересно, как вы видите.


Я замечаю цинизм и злорадство.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Кстати, насколько я понимаю, воззрение маха-мадхьямаки в плане признания истинности ума такое же, как в читтаматре. Главное различие в том, что читтаматра считает мир "проекцией" самого ума, а маха-мадхьямака - "ментальных факторов" (sems 'byung)


В русскоязычном "Уме Будды" стр. 124-125 развёрнутые рассуждения Лонгченпы о том, что познание пустоты воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, что в йогачаре считается само-осознанием, недвойственность, ясностью, ещё недостаточно для таковых в Дзогчен, т.к. согласно последнему восприниемое и воспринимающее никогда не обладали самобытием, и их пустотность не является результатом понимания. То есть в Дзогчен акцент на пустоте от самобытия, союзе ясности и пустоты от самобытия. Понимания пустоты от самобытия и йогического видения дхарм недостаточно, нужно раскрыть союз пустоты от самобытия с ясным светом.

----------

Дубинин (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Один атман утверждается:*
> 
> "С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
> Которое не имеет происхождения 
> Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил." 
> 
> *Другой атман отрицается:*
> 
> "О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!"
> ...


Да, это вообще разные понятия. *Самосущее* = имеющее в качестве своей причины лишь самого себя, а *самостное* =  эгоцентрированное, имеющее двойственность, субъект-объектную дихотомию.
И да, первое утверждается, а второе - порицается.
Вот на непонимании этого и построено все ваше многословие.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Может следовать как то, так и другое  Если у вас привязанность к атману, надо избавиться  Если привязанность к анатману, то не надо избавляться


А кто привязан к анатману? Кто конкретно? "Я хочу видеть этого человека" (с). Он должен отрицать нирванический опыт. Как Zom, который не махаянист. Такие люди в Махаяне остались только в форме литературных фигур в текстах жентонг.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А кто привязан к анатману? Кто конкретно? "Я хочу видеть этого человека" (с). Он должен отрицать нирванический опыт. Как Zom, который не махаянист.


Почему Вы думаете, что речь идет об обязательном отрицании нирванического опыта?

----------


## Ондрий

Баталии (да, не очень устранимые) между 2м и 3м поворотом имеют одну методологическую ошибку, а именно - религиозный подход к оценке с использованием *не-религиозного инструмента* - логики. Таким путем не решить противоречий, т.к. есть верующие в окончательный смысл 2го поворота, а есть верующие в окончательный смысл 3го. И поделать тут ничего нельзя.

Сергей Хос ранее (уже не помню в каком из тредов-клонов про атман) высказал, кмк, важнейшую мысль, которую к сожалению проигнорили, а именно - разницу в конечном описании сантаны у "ранних буддистов" отрицающих прабхасвару и "поздних" утверждающих любые формы некоего "стержня" разворачивающего все остальное (алайявиджняна, татхагатагарбха, ригпа, прабхасвара, и проч.. виды "атманов"). Все логично и непротиворечиво с т.з. основного концепта буддизма (анатман) именно у "ранних" буддистов (1й и почти весь 2й поворот), "личность" у которых действительно *анатман* без вариантов. 

Т.о. спор идет о двух *принципиально разных* воззрениях, т.к. 3й поворот очень качественно загримирован "под буддизм" (который 1й и 2й поворты), точнее это есть классический буддизм в который контрабандой ввели атман, сколь угодно позволяя себе его прикрывать буддийскими одеждами. Факт остается фактом - сантана есть *истинный* анатман только если убрать из системы все формы прабхасвары и проч. Вводя же это важнейшее отличие - мы имеем совершенно _иную онтологию_ в которой, наконец-то, и решаются все "противоречия" генезиса и проч. по списку авьякрит.

А разговор идет просто на разных языках. Точнее, С.Хос *владеет* обоими, а второ-повортники только одним  :Smilie:  да и то цитатами.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кукуся это иллюстрация абсурдности Ваших же утверждений.


Но это же ваша иллюстрация, вы так оцениваете? Следовательно, "кукуся" - это и есть ваше понимание сказанного.
Я и говорю: ваше воззрение - кукусявада.

----------


## Neroli

> Я замечаю цинизм и злорадство.


А занудство и умствование тогда про кого?))

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда нет веры в освобождение, тогда разные учения воспринимаются как противоречивые, потому что если никто не достигает освобождения,то можно решить, что все дело в какой-нибудь особенно правильной системе.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А занудство и умствование тогда про кого?))


Не про Вас  :Smilie:  Каждый сам может заметить, какая клеша владеет умом в тот или другой момент.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Общайтесь в личке - никто мешать не будет.


Ну здрасьте! может, это лучше вам с Нико и Евгением частный блог завести? На троих? потому что кроме вас тут вроде никто такого фанатичного единодушия не проявляет.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Не про Вас  Каждый сам может заметить, какая клеша владеет умом в тот или другой момент.


Я когда прикидывала, думала что именно это про Хоса)) Поэтому и интересно стало))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Баталии (да, не очень устранимые) между 2м и 3м поворотом имеют одну методологическую ошибку, а именно - религиозный подход к оценке с использованием *не-религиозного инструмента* - логики. Таким путем не решить противоречий, т.к. есть верующие в окончательный смысл 2го поворота, а есть верующие в окончательный смысл 3го. И поделать тут ничего нельзя.
> 
> Сергей Хос ранее (уже не помню в каком из тредов-клонов про атман) высказал, кмк, важнейшую мысль, которую к сожалению проигнорили, а именно - разницу в конечном описании сантаны у "ранних буддистов" отрицающих прабхасвару и "поздних" утверждающих любые формы некоего "стержня" разворачивающего все остальное (алайявиджняна, татхагатагарбха, ригпа, прабхасвара, и проч.. виды "атманов"). Все логично и непротиворечиво с т.з. основного концепта буддизма (анатман) именно у "ранних" буддистов (1й и почти весь 2й поворот), "личность" у которых действительно *анатман* без вариантов. 
> 
> Т.о. спор идет о двух *принципиально разных* воззрениях, т.к. 3й поворот очень качественно загримирован "под буддизм" (который 1й и 2й поворты), точнее это есть классический буддизм в который контрабандой ввели атман, сколь угодно позволяя себе его прикрывать буддийскими одеждами. Факт остается фактом - сантана есть *истинный* анатман только если убрать из системы все формы прабхасвары и проч. Вводя же это важнейшее отличие - мы имеем совершенно _иную онтологию_ в которой, наконец-то, и решаются все "противоречия" генезиса и проч. по списку авьякрит.
> 
> А разговор идет просто на разных языках. Точнее, С.Хос *владеет* обоими, а второ-повортники только одним  да и то цитатами.



Почему же "контрабандой ввели" - вполне обоснованным образом, методически, тщательно его исследуя, буквально под микроскопом, для тех, кто воспринимает пустоту лишь концептуально и в форме цитат и может либо утверждать атман либо отрицать его. Третий поворот не нужен тем, кто видит пустоту. А тем, кто видит зависимое возникновение и второй поворот не нужен.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да, это вообще разные понятия. *Самосущее* = имеющее в качестве своей причины лишь самого себя, а *бессамостное* =  не эгоцентрированное, не имеющее двойственности, субъект-объектной дихотомии.
> И да, первое утверждается, а второе - порицается.
> Вот на непонимании этого и построено все ваше многословие.


Все дхармы уже являются бессамостными - независимо от того, есть мудрость или нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все дхармы уже являются бессамостными - независимо от того, есть мудрость или нет.


Видеть дхармы бессамостными - мудрость. Думать, что дхармы бессамотные, видим мы это или нет - мнение.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не выдерживает его аргументация


Пока что вы ни чем кроме "лайков" это не подтвердили. Ни одного содержательного суждения.
Один у вас коронный аргумент: "А может, кукуся" )))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Баталии (да, не очень устранимые) между 2м и 3м поворотом имеют одну методологическую ошибку, а именно - религиозный подход к оценке с использованием *не-религиозного инструмента* - логики. Таким путем не решить противоречий, т.к. есть верующие в окончательный смысл 2го поворота, а есть верующие в окончательный смысл 3го. И поделать тут ничего нельзя.


Напротив. Логика помогает прояснить два значения "окончательности". С точки зрения учения о пустоте от самобытия, Праджняпарамита окончательна. Но для Пробуждения недостаточно лишь созерцания пустотности, нужно освоить ясность: окончательным учением о Пробуждении является Третий поворот. Оба поворота окончательны - каждый в своём значении.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Видеть дхармы бессамостными - мудрость. Думать, что дхармы бессамотные, видим мы это или нет - мнение.


От этого учение о дхармах не меняется. Все дхармы пусты от самобытия, бессамостны.

----------


## Нико

> Ну здрасьте! может, это лучше вам с Нико и Евгением частный блог завести? На троих? потому что кроме вас тут вроде никто такого фанатичного единодушия не проявляет.


Ну здрасьте! У тебя и Тонг По тогда тоже может частный бпог появиться, к примеру. Кроме нас двоих? Статистику, фанатичных атманистов в буддизме, в студию. Даже писать противно. Даже Дубинин воспротивился).

----------


## Won Soeng

> От этого учение о дхармах не меняется. Все дхармы пусты от самобытия, бессамостны.


А Вы считаете, что учение только для укрепления в мнении, или для реализации видения?

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну здрасьте! У тебя и Тонг По тогда тоже может частный бпог появиться, к примеру. Кроме нас троих? Статистику, фанатичных атманистов в буддизме. Даже писать противно.


Противно - не пишите.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Все дхармы уже являются бессамостными* - независимо от того, есть мудрость или нет.


Нет, вы определенно саутрантик ))) У вас дхармы - это какие-то самодостаточные сущности, которые могут чем-то "являться" или "не являться".
Все дхармы не *являются* бессамостными, а *видятся* как не имеющие собственной независимой сути с позиции окончательного анализа акта субъект-объектного восприятия.
И сутры Второго поворота дают "картинку" именно с такой перспективы.
В Третьем же описание дается с позиции окончательного видения просветленного существа.
И да, там возникает имеющая собственное бытие (самосущая) самость, тождественная себе, но не эгоцентрированная в силу отсутствия субъект-объектного восприятия.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну здрасьте! может, это лучше вам с Нико и Евгением частный блог завести? На троих? потому что кроме вас тут вроде никто такого фанатичного единодушия не проявляет.


На этом форуме буддисты в меньшинстве. БФ - шиваитско-буддийский, ориенталистский клуб общения.

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Противно - не пишите.


Да я уж 500 клятв дала не писать. Завтра точно не буду, по понятным причинам. Ибо Будду не надобно б завтра хаять.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Напротив. Логика помогает прояснить два значения "окончательности". С точки зрения учения о пустоте от самобытия, Праджняпарамита окончательна. Но для Пробуждения недостаточно лишь созерцания пустотности, нужно освоить ясность: окончательным учением о Пробуждении является Третий поворот. Оба поворота окончательны - каждый в своём значении.


А созерцание пустотности это не предел ясности?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну здрасьте! У тебя и Тонг По тогда тоже может частный бпог появитьс


Вообще-то, такое категорическо неприятие - только у вас троих. Почему не в личке, если уж возникла такая идея (не у меня, заметь, а у Фила)

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> На этом форуме буддисты в меньшинстве. БФ - шиваитско-буддийский, ориенталистский клуб общения.


Я б даже сказала: псевдоинтеллектуальная болтология.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На этом форуме буддисты в меньшинстве. БФ - шиваитско-буддийский, ориенталистский клуб общения.


Так вас и на Дхарма-орг, вроде, "приложили" в свое время на ту же тему )))
Куда бедному анатмавадину податься? кругом шиваиты ))))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Ондрий (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да я уж 500 клятв дала не писать. Завтра точно не буду, по понятным причинам. Ибо Будду не надобно б завтра хаять.


Наши эмоции, не дающие нам покоя, возникающие неожиданно, а порой и нежеланно - тот самый ум, который порой бывает так трудно наблюдать. В моменты эмоциональных бурь он видим невооруженным глазом, и щедрая пища для мудрости, различающей возникновение и прекращение омрачений.

Когда что-то может нас спровоцировать, мы можем огорчаться, что обусловлены возникающими эмоциями, а можем лишний раз убедиться, что контролирующий и сдерживающий ум не достигает цели, а лишь дает время развить мудрость, чтобы видеть условия, в которых эмоции снова и снова возникают и видеть прекращение этих условий.

Конечно же, возникшее раздражение - не повод для радости или счастья. Но хороший повод разглядеть, что это раздражение - анатта.

----------


## Нико

> А созерцание пустотности это не предел ясности?


Созерцание пустоты,которая не противоречит взаимозависимости -- предел ясности.. Но, видно, только трое это понимают. И потому их хотят выкинуть в "блоги" отсюда.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Нет, вы определенно саутрантик ))) У вас дхармы - это какие-то самодостаточные сущности, которые могут чем-то являться или не являться.
> Все дхармы не *являются* бессамостными, а *видятся* как не имеющие собственной независимой сути с позиции окончательного анализа акта субъект-объектного восприятия.


То, что sarvadharmā anātmānaḥ - одна из Четырёх Печатей в Махаяне. Без разницы, видятся или не видятся - дхармы уже пусты от самобытия. "То, что для шуньявадинов Шунья; то, что для познающих Брахмана - Брахман» (Аннапурна-упанишад 3.19)". То, что только видится пустым - это не буддизм, а шиваизм.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так вас и на Дхарма-орг, вроде, "приложили" в свое время на ту же тему )))
> Куда бедному анатмавадину податься? кругом шиваиты ))))


В чистые земли, в чистые земли...

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я когда прикидывала, думала что именно это про Хоса)) Поэтому и интересно стало))


а я сразу угадал, просто хотелось убедиться
я ведь свою душевную диспозицию знаю )))

----------

Neroli (01.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то, такое категорическо неприятие - только у вас троих. Почему не в личке, если уж возникла такая идея (не у меня, заметь, а у Фила)


А можно про атман в буддизме свободно вещать, и людей, которые с этим не согласны, посылать в блоги, ибо их меньше, якобы? Ты посчитай.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Созерцание пустоты,которая не противоречит взаимозависимости -- предел ясности.. Но, видно, только трое это понимают. И потому их хотят выкинуть в "блоги" отсюда.


Все говорят об одном и том же. Просто понимают с разной стороны. Когда понимание реализуется видением, оно становится не нужным. Тогда понятно, что и так хорошо, и этак неплохо, но понимание - даже самое точное - все еще не освобождение. Можно понимать все три поворота, просто идеально, и все еще тонуть в океане страданий. А можно ничего не понимать и освободиться мудростью (без каких-либо знаний вообще).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То, что sarvadharmā anātmānaḥ - одна из Четырёх Печатей в Махаяне.


Да, но трактовки разные. Мы как-то пытались говорить на эту тему с тхеравадинами - получилась та же фигня )))
Вот и тут тоже. А все потому, что в гелуг второй поворот считается имеющим окончательный смысл.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В чистые земли, в чистые земли...


Мы-то в чистые уйдём, со временем. Или даже в грязные, уже фиолетово.

----------


## Нико

> Но трактовки разные Мы как-то пытались говорить на эту тему с тхеравадинами - получилась та же фигня )))


Не может быть тут разных трактовок. С махаянцами, а не с тхеравадинами.

----------


## Shus

> Т.о. спор идет о двух *принципиально разных* воззрениях, т.к. 3й поворот очень качественно загримирован "под буддизм" (который 1й и 2й поворты), точнее это есть классический буддизм в который контрабандой ввели атман, сколь угодно позволяя себе его прикрывать буддийскими одеждами.


Кстати есть одно, КМК, заблуждение (связанное с доктринальной традицией). 
"Третий поворот" провозглашен в Сандхинирмочана-сутре (вероятно 3-4 в.в.). Но концепция "природы Будды" (извечная и пр.) гораздо старше этой декларации и старше "шуньятавады".
Можно вспомнить как минимум Сутру Лотоса (которая на пару веков старше Муламадхьмакакарики), ну и прочее.
Т.е. если говорить об истории ранней махаяны-бодхисатваяны в терминах "поворотов", то (достаточно условно конечно) "первый поворот" - это чистые земли, второй - "природа Будды", ну а третий - шуньятавада. Дальше уже шло всяческое "укрепление" этих позиций шастрами и новыми сутрами.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Дубинин (01.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015), Ондрий (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Любопытно, кстати: вот если почитать сайт Берзина, он когда излагает воззрение по-серьезному, всегда уточняет: "с позиции гелуг" это видится так-то, а "с позиции остальных школ" - вот эдак.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Ондрий (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Все говорят об одном и том же. Просто понимают с разной стороны. Когда понимание реализуется видением, оно становится не нужным. Тогда понятно, что и так хорошо, и этак неплохо, но понимание - даже самое точное - все еще не освобождение. Можно понимать все три поворота, просто идеально, и все еще тонуть в океане страданий. А можно ничего не понимать и освободиться мудростью (без каких-либо знаний вообще).


Это так. Но не пытайтесь быть добрым, "всехпримиряющим" дядюшкой).

----------


## Ондрий

> Почему же "контрабандой ввели" - вполне обоснованным образом, методически, тщательно его исследуя, буквально под микроскопом, для тех, кто воспринимает пустоту лишь концептуально и в форме цитат и может либо утверждать атман либо отрицать его. Третий поворот не нужен тем, кто видит пустоту. А тем, кто видит зависимое возникновение и второй поворот не нужен.


Вот это называется "Теодицея 3го поворота"  :Smilie:  в коей активно и упражнялись в Гелуг справедливо со своей т.з.  давая отпор _совсем иной_ системе.

3й поворот - это, в первую очередь, *совершенно иной язык* описания "реальности". И применять язык 2го поворота для того чтобы *понять* - по меньшей мере неверно, т.к. он предназначен *только* для разворачивания схоластической теодицеи и не даст _никакого_ результата, кроме удержания адептов в своих рядах _(для чего все и затеивалось с пропагандой Чандракирти)_, что мы и видим тут . )))

Понять этот язык можно только или имея просто-веру в 3й поворот или расширяя предметную область до всех параллельных конкурирующих систем от астики до настики. Поэтому, в том числе, в Наланде и преподавались, помимо собственно буддийских систем, еще и Веды с Упанишадами и проч. Понимая (изучив это шире чем только Гелуг-убераллес) всю *подоплеку* данной проблематики, можно уже обсуждать на том языке, на котором и сформирован не только сам сутрический 3й поворт, но и еще дальше - ваджраяна и дзогчен.

----------

Shus (01.06.2015), Tong Po (01.06.2015), Won Soeng (02.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мы-то в чистые уйдём, со временем. Или даже в грязные, уже фиолетово.


В чистые земли только попасть, и они уже всегда и везде. Тогда и грязные - не помеха, это Вы точно заметили.

Как иногда хочется, чтобы все друг друга вдруг понимали и были добры  :Smilie:  Тогда непонимание и недоброжелательность разочаровывают, притом - болезненно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не может быть тут разных трактовок. С махаянцами, а не с тхеравадинами.


Может

----------

Aion (02.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

Как вообще можно что-то сотворить? Можно лишь проявить то, что существует с безначальных времён. Само понятие безначальность, наводит  на мысль о том, что  всё реально, а это значит что и возможность потерять то что имел, тоже реальна. Ещё, понятие безначальность наводит на мысль о том, что всё что существует не было создано никем, ни богом, ни какой либо иной личностью. Само понятие безначальность, способно убить, учение йогачары о едином уме, который что-то там творил.
И потом, разве учение йогачары и учение лотосовой сутры и маха паринирвана сутры, это не два разных учения? Почему учение йогачары называют  третьим поворотом,  и, не называют третьим поворотом  учение лотосовой сутры и маха паринирвана сутры  без участия йогачары, без присутствия йогачары, и без упоминания йогачары?

А если учение лотосовой сутры это третий поворот, то тогда, значит, учение йогачары это не третий поворот? А может и вообще не буддизм, потому что в буддизме сказано что Бога-Творца нет?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот это называется "Теодицея 3го поворота"  в коей активно и упражнялись в Гелуг справедливо со своей т.з.  давая отпор _совсем иной_ системе.
> 
> 3й поворот - это, в первую очередь, *совершенно иной язык* описания "реальности". И применять язык 2го поворота для того чтобы *понять* - по меньшей мере неверно, т.к. он предназначен *только* для разворачивания схоластической теодицеи и не даст _никакого_ результата, кроме удержания адептов в своих рядах _(для чего все и затеивалось с пропагандой Чандракирти)_, что мы и видим тут . )))
> 
> Понять этот язык можно только или имея просто-веру в 3й поворот или расширяя предметную область до всех параллельных конкурирующих систем от астики до настики. Поэтому, в том числе, в Наланде и преподавались, помимо собственно буддийских систем, еще и Веды с Упанишадами и проч. Понимая (изучив это шире чем только Гелуг-убераллес) всю *подоплеку* данной проблематики, можно уже обсуждать на том, языке на котором и сформирован не только сам сутрический 3й поворт, но и еще дальше - ваджраяна и дзогчен.


Про веру - это Вы точно подметили. Без нее никак. Самый простой путь.
Вот только зачем давать отпор? Разве что-то требует защиты?

Вот то, что защищается - и есть предмет третьего поворота. Защита - это цепляние. Потребность в защите - это рушащиеся опоры. Если потребность в защите есть - значит цепляние актуально, приведено в действие.

Если нет сопротивления, то и первый поворот, и второй - приводят к цели напрямую.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так вас и на Дхарма-орг, вроде, "приложили" в свое время на ту же тему )))
> Куда бедному анатмавадину податься? кругом шиваиты ))))


Да, настоящий русскоязычный буддизм преимущественно (но не только) в Бурятии, Калмкии, Туве и Забайкалье.

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати есть одно, КМК, заблуждение (связанное с доктринальной традицией). 
> "Третий поворот" провозглашен в Сандхинирмочана-сутре (вероятно 3-4 в.в.). Но концепция "природы Будды" (извечная и пр.) гораздо старше этой декларации и старше "шуньятавады".
> Можно вспомнить как минимум Сутру Лотоса (которая на пару веков старше Муламадхьмакакарики), ну и прочее.
> Т.е. если говорить об истории ранней махаяны-бодхисатваяны в терминах "поворотов", то (достаточно условно конечно) "первый поворот" - это чистые земли, второй - "природа Будды", ну а третий - шуньятавада. Дальше уже шло всяческое "укрепление" этих позиций шастрами и новыми сутрами.


Вот это "укрепление" и более весомо с т.з. распространения "вширь" (ареалов влияния), а не только "вперед" во-времени. Доктринально переопределено все же именно так, как мы знаем "официально".

----------

Shus (01.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, настоящий русскоязычный буддизм преимущественно (но не только) в Бурятии, Калмкии, Туве и Забайкалье.


Этнический буддизм - хорошее прибежище для буддйиского религиозного фанатика )))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (02.06.2015), Ондрий (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> 3й поворот - это, в первую очередь, *совершенно иной язык* описания "реальности".


Это у шиваитов язык совершенно другой, а для Асанги в общебуддийском языке проблем не было.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как вообще можно что-то сотворить? Можно лишь проявить то, что существует с безначальных времён. Само понятие безначальность, наводит  на мысль о том, что  всё реально, а это значит что и возможность потерять то что имел, тоже реальна. Ещё, понятие безначальность наводит на мысль о том, что всё что существует не было создано никем, ни богом, ни какой либо иной личностью. Само понятие безначальность, способно убить, учение йогачары о едином уме, который что-то там творил.
> И потом, разве учение йогачары и учение лотосовой сутры и маха паринирвана сутры, это не два разных учения? Почему учение йогачары называют  третьим поворотом,  и, не называют третьим поворотом  учение лотосовой сутры и маха паринирвана сутры  без участия йогачары, без присутствия йогачары, и без упоминания йогачары?
> 
> А если учение лотосовой сутры это третий поворот, то тогда, значит, учение йогачары это не третий поворот? А может и вообще не буддизм, потому что в буддизме сказано что Бога-Творца нет?


Все существует с безначальных времен. Но при этом возникает и прекращается в соответствии с необходимыми и достаточными условиями, а не в виде безусловной каши.

----------


## Neroli

> Как иногда хочется, чтобы все друг друга вдруг понимали и были добры  Тогда непонимание и недоброжелательность разочаровывают, притом - болезненно.


Это привязанность тоже, да? которая травмирует?))

----------

Vladiimir (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Этнический буддизм - хорошее прибежище для буддйиского религиозного фанатика )))


Псевдо-буддизм - хорошее прибежище для эзотерика.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Псевдо-буддизм - хорошее прибежище для эзотерика.


Пока еще не было корректно показано, что он "псевдо".
Одни голословные обвинения.
И понты )))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Любопытно, кстати: вот если почитать сайт Берзина, он когда излагает воззрение по-серьезному, всегда уточняет: "с позиции гелуг" это видится так-то, а "с позиции остальных школ" - вот эдак.


Ага, но только у псевдо-буддистов проблемы с Гелуг. Для остальных тибетских школ Гелуг - это традиция как традиция, со своими нюансами, но та же самая Ваджраяна. Просто в Гелуг так выстроено обучение, что фантазии отсекаются сразу же, а в других школах рассчитывают на честность людей перед собой, на то, что "тени хлыста" хорошей лошади достаточно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Про веру - это Вы точно подметили. Без нее никак. Самый простой путь.
> Вот только зачем давать отпор? Разве что-то требует защиты?


Это вы не у меня, а у Нико с Германом и Филом спросите, зачем они чего-то защищают. Вопрос не по адресу. Видимо страдает их идентичность, других идей в голову не приходит. Но я бы все же оставил любые формы личностных придирок.

----------


## Нико

> Может


И всё на Берзина попадаю почему-то по ссылке. Он-то вообще гелугпа, ты забыл?))))

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Все существует с безначальных времен. Но при этом возникает и прекращается в соответствии с необходимыми и достаточными условиями, а не в виде безусловной каши.


А причём тут глупые утверждения что ум, что-то там творил, создавал, или что-то там творит, создаёт?  Для меня, все учения о Боге-Творце попадают под такие названия "Виноград зелен", и "Жизнь любого существа это дерьмо". Сами такие учения выглядят как унылое. 

Учение йогачары это и есть, учение о Боге-Творце. Неужели оно, не противоречит второму повороту? И даже Нагарджуновскому опровержению существования Бога-Творца, не противоречит?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это привязанность тоже, да? которая травмирует?))


Конечно. Только прямо обнаруживая возникающие недоброжелательность и сомнения появляется умение от них отстраняться. И тогда становится ясно, насколько сильно они распространены и моменты без них - невероятно ценны и плодотворны.

Но и их возникновение тогда - не проблема.

----------

Neroli (01.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это вы не у меня, а у Нико с Германом и Филом спросите, зачем они чего-то защищают. Вопрос не по адресу. Видимо страдает их идентичность, других идей в голову не приходит. Но я бы все же оставил любые формы личностных придирок.


Идентичность страдает? Т.е. rang gi ngo bo? У меня её нет в самосущем смысле. )

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Пока еще не было корректно показано, что он "псевдо".
> Одни голословные обвинения.
> И понты )))


Ваше мнение мне безразлично. Если же считаю нужным комментировать содержательную часть - то комментирую. БФ не религиозный форум в полном смысле слова: это клуб общения, место вольных бесед на восточные темы. По БФ судить о буддизме вообще нельзя. К сожалению.

----------


## Нико

> А причём тут глупые утверждения что ум, что-то там творил, создавал, или что-то там творит, создаёт?  Для меня, все учения о Боге-Творце попадают под такие названия "Виноград зелен", и "Жизнь любого существа это дерьмо". Сами такие учения выглядят как унылое. 
> 
> Учение йогачары это и есть, учение о Боге-Творце. Неужели оно, не противоречит второму повороту? И даже Нагарджуновскому опровержению существования Бога-Творца, не противоречит?


Всё нормально,,Олег, расслабьтесь. Мы защитить нагарджуновское учение сможем).

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Конечно. Только прямо обнаруживая возникающие недоброжелательность и сомнения появляется умение от них отстраняться. И тогда становится ясно, насколько сильно они распространены и моменты без них - невероятно ценны и плодотворны.
> 
> Но и их возникновение тогда - не проблема.


Блин, а у меня полное неприятие религиозного фанатизма. Не знаю как от этого отстраниться. Чета бесит((((

----------


## Ондрий

> Идентичность страдает? Т.е. rang gi ngo bo? У меня её нет в самосущем смысле. )


- Ничего-то ты не знаешь, Джон Сноу! (С)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А причём тут глупые утверждения что ум, что-то там творил, создавал, или что-то там творит, создаёт?  Для меня, все учения о Боге-Творце попадают под такие названия "Виноград зелен", и "Жизнь любого существа это дерьмо". Сами такие учения выглядят как унылое. 
> 
> Учение йогачары это и есть, учение о Боге-Творце. Неужели оно, не противоречит второму повороту? И даже Нагарджуновскому опровержению существования Бога-Творца, не противоречит?


Не противоречит, а помогает преодолеть заблуждения и цепляние к мнениям.
Если Вы не видите прямо пустоту и взаимообусловленность возникновения и прекращения, у Вас могут быть только разные мнения в их отношении. И тогда дается метод постижения, преодолевающий эту проблему цепляния к мнениям. Вы рассматриваете все как продукт только ума. Это переносит Ваше внимание внутрь, только в то, как возникают в Вашем восприятии любые явления. И тогда Вы обнаруживаете то, что прямо объясняется в сутрах первого поворота, на что тонко и детально указывается в сутрах второго поворота и то, для чего нужно совершить прыжок веры согласно учениям третьего поворота. 

Но в живых традициях все эти три поворота не исчерпывают применяемых методов. Просто эти три - наиболее древние и массовые, им уже сотни лет.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> "Третий поворот" провозглашен в Сандхинирмочана-сутре (вероятно 3-4 в.в.).


В которую из учений Праджняпарамиты об абсолютном уровне перешла _пустота пустоты_ (отличие Махаяны от шиваизма).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Блин, а у меня полное неприятие религиозного фанатизма. Не знаю как от этого отстраниться. Чета бесит((((


У меня тоже бывает. Корни и сейчас не вырваны, но хотя бы видно условия и можно соблюдать осторожность. Бывало так, что бесило со страшной силой. Но это "бесит" - тоже ведь форма фанатизма. Защитная реакция ума. Цепляние за мнения. Нужно начинать пробовать понемногу отстраняться - и будет получаться. Хорошо помогает молчание и тишина. Ни книг, ни разговоров. Чистое безмолвное восприятие, пока оно не заслонит собой череду вспыхивающих в уме мнений о разных вещах и явлениях.

----------

Neroli (01.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Вот это "укрепление" и более весомо с т.з. распространения "вширь" (ареалов влияния), а не только "вперед" во-времени. Доктринально переопределено все же именно так, как мы знаем "официально".


Это так, абсолютно согласен.
Но у меня (да у многих наверное) возникает диссонанс при чтении ранних сутр (вроде как доктринального базиса). 
При чем всякие объяснения о двух истинах, скрытых смыслах и т.п. тут не катят - большинство из них излагают простые очевидные истины и часто довольно утилитарны.

Наверное поэтому сутры, как я понимаю, не входят даже в программу подготовки геше - только шастры.

----------

Ондрий (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Блин, а у меня полное неприятие религиозного фанатизма. Не знаю как от этого отстраниться. Чета бесит((((


Здесь отсутствием фанатизма считается смешение буддизма с шиваизмом, то есть эзотерика. Вам туда?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Не противоречит, а помогает преодолеть заблуждения и цепляние к мнениям.
> Если Вы не видите прямо пустоту и взаимообусловленность возникновения и прекращения, у Вас могут быть только разные мнения в их отношении. И тогда дается метод постижения, преодолевающий эту проблему цепляния к мнениям. Вы рассматриваете все как продукт только ума. Это переносит Ваше внимание внутрь, только в то, как возникают в Вашем восприятии любые явления. И тогда Вы обнаруживаете то, что прямо объясняется в сутрах первого поворота, на что тонко и детально указывается в сутрах второго поворота и то, для чего нужно совершить прыжок веры согласно учениям третьего поворота. 
> 
> Но в живых традициях все эти три поворота не исчерпывают применяемых методов. Просто эти три - наиболее древние и массовые, им уже сотни лет.



Что значит, я рассматриваю, вы рассматриваете? Как можно рассматривать то, что не является правдой, никогда не было правдой, и в этом смысле, вообще не существует и никогда не существовало?
Какой ещё продукт ума, а почему не продукт Бога-Творца, почему так не называете?

----------


## Нико

> Блин, а у меня полное неприятие религиозного фанатизма. Не знаю как от этого отстраниться. Чета бесит((((


Neroli, ты сначала определи своё представление о "религиозном фанатизме". )

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это вы не у меня, а у Нико с Германом и Филом спросите, зачем они чего-то защищают. Вопрос не по адресу. Видимо страдает их идентичность, других идей в голову не приходит. Но я бы все же оставил любые формы личностных придирок.


Ну, почему, понятно же, что и почему защищают. Ум всегда защищает то, что далось трудом или хотя бы временем.
Нет ничего ужасного в том, чтобы отстаивать свое мнение. Да и в общем нет проблемы, мнение легко меняется, когда обнаруживается ошибка. Только на самом деле обнаруживается ошибка, а не просто различие с другим мнением.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что значит, я рассматриваю, вы рассматриваете? Как можно рассматривать то, что не является правдой, никогда не было правдой, и в этом смысле, вообще не существует и никогда не существовало?
> Какой ещё продукт ума, а почему не продукт Бога-Творца, почему так не называете?


Если Вы не приемлете Бога-Творца, но при этом не видите, как все возникает при своих условиях, то Вы просто имеете необоснованное мнение. Какая разница, что Вы называете правдой или неправдой? Вы защищаете свое мнение. Это вполне естественно. Но не мудрое, не умелое внимание.

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Писать галиматью о буддизме легко и приятно. Но это не значит, что русскоязычных буддистов нет вообще. Они есть - хоть и в меньшинстве на этом форуме. Людям со стороны - таким, как Лося - тоже очевидно, что Второй и Третий поворот совмещаются, а не противоречат друг другу доктринально.  

Факты вещь упрямая. 

Мне наплевать, что Вы меня не любите - факты заставят Вас любить пустоту абсолютного и пустоту пустоты от самобытия, на абсолютном уровне. Либо заставят отстать от буддизма, поскольку он не может удовлетворить поиску Абсолюта. Либо заставят стать клоуном, и вечно врать-врать-врать самому себе (но зачем?!) о том, что пустота-де не пуста на абсолютном уровне. Вы не сумеете переписать ни большие Сутры Праджняпарамиты, ни трактаты Ньингма и Кагью о жентонг.

(Это не относится к каноническим махаянистам, которые здесь пребывают в меньшинстве: к тем, для кого абсолютное и пустота всегда были пусты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне).

----------


## Нико

> Если Вы не приемлете Бога-Творца, но при этом не видите, как все возникает при своих условиях, то Вы просто имеете необоснованное мнение. Какая разница, что Вы называете правдой или неправдой? Вы защищаете свое мнение. Это вполне естественно. Но не мудрое, не умелое внимание.


Вы Хосу это скажите ещё)

----------


## Neroli

> Здесь отсутствием фанатизма считается смешение буддизма с шиваизмом, то есть эзотерика. Вам туда?


Отсутствие фанатизма для меня - это свобода. Свобода в попытке познания истины , когда любая точка зрения рассматривается и анализируется, а не отсекается как ересь.

Кстати, высший пилотаж религиозного фанатизма, который тут демонстрируют, - это запрещать мыслить другим что-то отличное от того, что вам бы хотелось. Вынимаю мозг - вкладываю кукусю. 

Короче, мне куда угодно))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Won Soeng (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Если Вы не приемлете Бога-Творца, но при этом не видите, как все возникает при своих условиях, то Вы просто имеете необоснованное мнение. Какая разница, что Вы называете правдой или неправдой? Вы защищаете свое мнение. Это вполне естественно. Но не мудрое, не умелое внимание.



Я не приемлю Ума-Творца.

----------


## Нико

> Отсутствие фанатизма для меня - это свобода. Свобода в попытке познания истины , когда любая точка зрения рассматривается и анализируется, а не отсекается как ересь.
> 
> Кстати, высший пилотаж религиозного фанатизма, который тут демонтируют, - это запрещать мыслить другим что-то отличное от того, что вам бы хотелось. Вынимаю мозг - вкладываю кукусю. 
> 
> Короче, мне куда угодно))


Ну вот и посмотри на отсутствие высшего пилотажа. Тебе говорят, причём, на тыще страниц, что есть атман. В буддизме. Это такая свобода: принять атман?)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы Хосу это скажите ещё)


Я и себе это говорю нередко  :Smilie:  Чаще - поздно, чем было бы нужно, но стараюсь не оставлять без внимания возникшую упертость.

----------


## Нико

> Я не приемлю Ума-Творца.


Нет, ум-творец как ясный свет он есть. Но он не Бог-творец, не атман.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну вот и посмотри на отсутствие высшего пилотажа. Тебе говорят, причём, на тыще страниц, что есть атман. В буддизме. Это такая свобода: принять атман?)


Да, я не боюсь атмана)) Как и его отсутствия.
Как это на практике сказывается, если вдруг атман? "Все пропало, гипс снимают, клиент уезжает"?

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Vladiimir (01.06.2015), Ондрий (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Что-то крыша закипела, хочется хотя-бы сделать- вид что, что-то понимаешь в разговоре-крипто-шакта-атма-будда-шива-брахма (((
Жил буддизм себе спокойно, сделал пару поворотов и с развитьем мифологий- будд природа- засветилась, обозвалася ригпою и атманом назвалася? :EEK!:

----------

Нико (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну вот и посмотри на отсутствие высшего пилотажа. Тебе говорят, причём, на тыще страниц, что есть атман. В буддизме. Это такая свобода: принять атман?)


В общем-то да, это свобода. Перестать упираться, отрицать и принять. Зачем принять? К рассмотрению. Потому что привязанность к идее анатмана - это вовсе не анатман. Это остановка в практике. Это вроде как решить, что да, бывает свобода, и поэтому мы и в тюрьме не будем особо переживать, ведь когда-нибудь обязательно освободимся. Ну, как-то само собой. Не ясно как, но точно, ибо - сказано, и сказано - убедительно.

Можно не ждать. Принять к рассмотрению - вовсе не значит  откреститься от анатмана. Анатман никуда не исчезает из учения. Просто мы уделяем внимание всему-тому наполнение ума, которое в обход правильного воззрения об анатмане действует так, словно бы оно и есть вечный атман.

----------


## Кузьмич

По интенсивности постинга эта тема оставила позади "Запад и Ваджраяну".
 Господа, весна вчера закончилась  :Big Grin: !

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что-то крыша закипела, хочется хотя-бы сделать- вид что, что-то понимаешь в разговоре-крипто-шакта-атма-будда-шива-брахма (((
> Жил буддизм себе спокойно, сделал пару поворотов и с развитьем мифологий- будд природа- засветилась, обозвалася ригпою и атманом назвалася?


И еще палкой сверху прилетело, мол, зачем чужие слова повторяете, давайте-ка собственное "му" тренируйте.

Этих поворотов еще наворочают - считать устанем.

----------

Дубинин (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Читатели БФ имеют право знать, что это НЕ буддийский форум в плане традиционных тибетских школ. Это просто площадка для общения на восточные темы. Кто буддист, кто шиваит, кто эзотерик - и последних пока большинство.

----------


## Нико

> Да, я не боюсь атмана)) Как и его отсутствия.
> Как это на практике сказывается, если вдруг атман? "Все пропало, гипс снимают, клиент уезжает"?


Ааа. Ну я не знаю, разные люди по разным причинам буддизм принимали). Некоторые из-за красивых гуру).

----------


## Neroli

> Читатели БФ имеют право знать, что это НЕ буддийский форум в плане традиционных тибетских школ. Это просто площадка для общения на восточные темы.


Читатели БФ имеют право знать, что "традиционная религиозность" - это диагноз.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не приемлю Ума-Творца.


Ну не приемлете - и ладно. Смотрите на то, что не приемлет - это то у Вас есть. Каждый опирается на свои привязанности, с них и начинается постижение природы себя.
Или Вы уверены, что все уже постигли и теперь осталось только развеять тьму неведения на форуме?  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Ну не приемлете - и ладно. Смотрите на то, что не приемлет - это то у Вас есть. Каждый опирается на свои привязанности, с них и начинается постижение природы себя.
> Или Вы уверены, что все уже постигли и теперь осталось только развеять тьму неведения на форуме?


Да что Вы пристали к человеку? Пишет, как и Вы.)

----------

Neroli (01.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Читатели БФ имеют право знать, что это НЕ буддийский форум в плане традиционных тибетских школ. Это просто площадка для общения на восточные темы. Кто буддист, кто шиваит, кто эзотерик - и последних пока большинство.


А что, разве кто-то пришел сюда учиться в традиционном плане?
Кого именно Вы бы хотели предостеречь? Это кто-то конкретный, или Вы надеетесь на тех, кто случайно сюда заглянет и очарованно будет впитывать все, что не скажут собеседники?

Так здесь же всегда дискуссии.

Вы, кстати, подняли достаточно многолюдную. 

Но вот выводы каждый будет делать только сам. Кто - для себя, а кто и напоказ. От характера зависит.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да что Вы пристали к человеку? Пишет, как и Вы.)


Все равно же кто-то к кому-то пристанет  :Smilie: 
Знаете старый армейский принцип? То, что нельзя предотвратить нужно возглавить

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Neroli (01.06.2015), Дубинин (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Нет, ум-творец как ясный свет он есть. Но он не Бог-творец, не атман.


Так чем ум творец отличается от Бога-Творца, если творением называют не логические выводы а всё что существует в объективном мире, который поэтому и объективным не считают? 
Не знаю, что там Нагарджуна написал против Бога-Творца, но если Нагарджуна считает что доказать существование объективного мира не возможно, то его воззрение имеет что-то общее с воззрениями верующих в Бога-Творца.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так чем ум творец отличается от Бога-Творца, если творением называют не логические выводы а всё что существует в объективном мире, который поэтому и объективным не считают? 
> Не знаю, что там Нагарджуна написал против Бога-Творца, но если Нагарджуна считает что доказать существование объективного мира не возможно, то его воззрение имеет что-то общее с воззрениями верующих в Бога-Творца.


Ну вот, не знаете, а выводы уже сделали  :Smilie:  Вот что значит привязанность (цепляние) к мнению! Все что угодно, лишь бы не Бог-Творец?  :Wink:  Слепаков про нефть удачно спел. Но не совсем цензурно.

----------


## Дубинин

А если С.Хос скажет: "иду к атману изначальному не личному- прими в руце своя.." и ничего после этого не помнит. И если Герман скажет: "а пропади всё пропадом в пустоте- пустоты..", и так- же не помнит.. Короче кто из них "наш"?- (у кого крыша круче?)

----------

Won Soeng (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Ну вот, не знаете, а выводы уже сделали  Вот что значит привязанность (цепляние) к мнению! Все что угодно, лишь бы не Бог-Творец?  Слепаков про нефть удачно спел. Но не совсем цензурно.


Так, я там сделал вывод о том, что я знаю. Из википедии я узнал что школа мадхъямака, которую создал Нагарджуна, считает что доказать существование объективного мира не возможно.
Я об этом и сказал. И, я на этом форуме, уже сказал, что я знаю что в Мадхъямаке считается что доказать существование объективного мира не возможно, сказал в другом сообщении, не в том которое вы процитировали и на которое вы ответили. Всё это означает, что вы опять сказали обо мне не правду.

----------


## Алексей А

> Мне наплевать, что Вы меня не любите - факты заставят Вас любить пустоту абсолютного и пустоту пустоты от самобытия, на абсолютном уровне.


- Учитель, но я думал Будда учил любить людей.
- Теперь ты будешь любить пустоту абсолютного на абсолютном уровне.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Won Soeng (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это так, абсолютно согласен.
> Но у меня (да у многих наверное) возникает диссонанс при чтении ранних сутр (вроде как доктринального базиса). 
> При чем всякие объяснения о двух истинах, скрытых смыслах и т.п. тут не катят - большинство из них излагают простые очевидные истины и часто довольно утилитарны.
> 
> Наверное поэтому сутры, как я понимаю, не входят даже в программу подготовки геше - только шастры.


Это и понятно. И даже в чем-то хорошо! Духовный "евангелизм" это вечная остановка. Ни тебе социального лифта  :Wink:  как шастро-писателя, ни тебе развития религиозной и философской мысли. Даже в науке никому в голову не придет мучиться со среднеанглийским, чтобы читать труды Ньютона в оригинале для изучения классической небесной механики, все есть кратенько в учебниках. А наделенные здоровым любопытством сами прочитают оригиналы.

Как сказал о.Кураев (щазз мне прилетит, да) - "когда появляется логика, тогда исчезает политеизм и возникает монотеизм". По большому счету о прав. Если начать _логически_ придираться к самой концепции прабхасвары (и проч. аналогам), то будет сложно что-то _логически_возразить на сомнения относительно "единого" или "множественного" как признаков описывающих оную прабхасвару. Пока я видел только такую логическую цепочку:

#троллинг, ничего личного

- умов ясного света - множество, нет единого ума Брахмы/Бога/Ишвары/ВпишитеВашВариант
- почему?
- потому, что так написано (т.е. потому, что гладиолус)
- по каким же критериям в писаниях они различаются?
- ни-по-каким, т.к. они суть трансцендентные объекты (тычут в праджняпарамиту)

----------

Shus (01.06.2015), Tong Po (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Ну вот, не знаете, а выводы уже сделали  Вот что значит привязанность (цепляние) к мнению! Все что угодно, лишь бы не Бог-Творец?  Слепаков про нефть удачно спел. Но не совсем цензурно.


Там у меня слово "если". Слово "если", не обязательно означает предположение. Оно может означать и утверждение, в логическом выводе.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так, я там сделал вывод о том, что я знаю. Из википедии я узнал что школа мадхъямака, которую создал Нагарджуна, считает что доказать существование объективного мира не возможно.
> Я об этом и сказал. И, я на этом форуме, уже сказал, что я знаю что в Мадхъямаке считается что доказать существование объективного мира не возможно, сказал в другом сообщении, не в том которое вы процитировали и на которое вы ответили. Всё это означает, что вы опять сказали обо мне не правду.


Да-да, я помню, Вы за правду. Она у Вас уже есть, а все вокруг только и делают, что врут. Такая вот Ваша правда. И зачем она Вам такая сдалась? Разве, чтобы спорить побольше и почаще.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> #троллинг, ничего личного
> 
> - умов ясного света - множество, нет единого ума Брахмы/Бога/Ишвары/ВпишитеВашВариант
> - почему?
> - потому, что так написано (т.е. потому, что гладиолус)
> - по каким же критериям в писаниях они различаются?
> - ни-по-каким, т.к. они суть транцендентные объекты (тычут в праджняпарамиту)


Почему вы сказали гладиолус? Почему не сказали буддизм? Неужели вы требуете чтобы обсуждающие буддизм, прекратили обсуждать буддизм, и, сначала стали всеведущими а потом уже начали обсуждать буддизм?

----------


## Дубинин

> #троллинг, ничего личного
> 
> - умов ясного света - множество, нет единого ума Брахмы/Бога/Ишвары/ВпишитеВашВариант
> - почему?
> - потому, что так написано (т.е. потому, что гладиолус)
> - по каким же критериям в писаниях они различаются?
> - ни-по-каким, т.к. они суть транцендентные объекты (тычут в праджняпарамиту)


Так это когда Ясный Свет существует сам по себе- тогда так. А если как Герман писал- что Я.С. проявляется когда какой дядька- его распознаёт как аспект феномена- ему являющегося- и тем освобождается. И по этой функции Я. С.-та и различаются (по тому- "что" освобождает). А когда дядька помер- то по кармическим связям Ясных Светов- тех- кто с ним был связан?)- во!

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Читатели БФ имеют право знать, что "традиционная религиозность" - это диагноз.


Вы что же, отрицаете пустоту абсолютного и пустоту пустоты на абсолютном уровне - на уровне изначального осознавания? После того, что сказано Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Джигмед Лингпой, Мипам Ринпоче и Лонгченпой о пустоте от самобытия? Если не отрицаете - о чём спорите? Если не отрицаете - сами больны традиционной религиозностью.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы что же, отрицаете пустоту абсолютного и пустоту пустоты на абсолютном уровне - на уровне изначального осознавания? После того, что сказано Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Джигмед Лингпой, Мипам Ринпоче и Лонгченпой о пустоте от самобытия? Если не отрицаете - о чём спорите? Если не отрицаете - сами больны традиционной религиозностью.


Безосновательное утверждение - ничем не лучше безосновательного отрицания. Если у Вас основание - только чужие слова, то Ваши слова - лишнее звено к этим самым чужим словам. С какими великими учителями Вы бы взялись поспорить? Кого бы хотели низвергнуть с трона?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вы что же, отрицаете пустоту абсолютного и пустоту пустоты на абсолютном уровне - на уровне изначального осознавания? После того, что сказано Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Джигмед Лингпой, Мипам Ринпоче и Лонгченпой о пустоте от самобытия? Если не отрицаете - о чём спорите? Если не отрицаете - сами больны традиционной религиозностью.


А почему вы говорите "пустота" а не пустотность? Пустота не может являться чем-то живым. А атман является. Или ясный свет.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> - Учитель, но я думал Будда учил любить людей.
> - Теперь ты будешь любить пустоту абсолютного на абсолютном уровне.


Вот пусть меня и любят - а полюбить 18 пустот поневоле придётся. Либо повторить мужской поступок Щербакова (был в начале нулевых такой переводчик с тибетского): осознать себя, уже по факту, шиваитом, и открыто принять шиваизм в качестве религии. Либо упорно не любить 18 пустот на абсолютном уровне, и стать клоуном. Вопрос только, зачем.

Утверждать, что в Махаяне-де пустота с абсолютным могут быть и не пусты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, будет смешней с каждым днём. Это уже сейчас как-то неловко, ведь что-то пошло не так, а мы только в начале шоу.

После переводов Устьянцева по жентонг (сборник "Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме") и антологии по Дзогчен "Ум Будды" (Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче), уже невозможно всерьёз продолжать эту хрень. Эта мода пройдёт - и очень быстро.

Скоро *каждый* будет утверждать, что всегда считал пустоту пустой от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Вот увидите.

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, ум-творец как ясный свет он есть. Но он не Бог-творец, не атман.


Я правильно полагаю, что эту фразу дОлжно понимать как Ваше *определение* атмана, которого все так долго ждали?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мы защитить нагарджуновское учение сможем).


Возникновение нового - из себя, от иного, от обоих или без причины?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не понимаю, зачем Вы говорите неправду еще в таком унизительном тоне. Ваши слова не соответствуют тому, что я писал хотя бы в этой теме.
> Что я Вам сделал, чтобы опускаться до такого?


Примите мои извинения, если я не прав. И в подтверждение покажите пожалуйста какой-нибудь свое собственное суждение. Видимо, я просто что-то пропустил.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы что же, отрицаете пустоту абсолютного и пустоту пустоты на абсолютном уровне - на уровне изначального осознавания? После того, что сказано Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Джигмед Лингпой, Мипам Ринпоче и Лонгченпой о пустоте от самобытия? Если не отрицаете - о чём спорите? Если не отрицаете - сами больны традиционной религиозностью.


Ой у вас ус отклеился. какое-то "не" по-моему тут лишнее.

Вообще знаете, я слыхала, что Будда Шакьямуни завещал ничего на веру не принимать, а все проверять. Вот так и делаю. Не отрицаю и не не отрицаю. 
К тому же, я на таком этапе развития нахожусь (немного обогнала инфузорию)), что сейчас это все не критично.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Никто не трогал бы фантазии ориентальных эзотериков, если бы псевдо-буддизм систематически не принижал Гелуг. Но Гелуг это всё-таки ценность. У этой школы общий фундамент с остальными, принципиальных разногласий с Ньингма нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И всё на Берзина попадаю почему-то по ссылке. Он-то вообще гелугпа, ты забыл?))))


Ты сказала:



> Не может быть тут разных трактовок. С махаянцами, а не с тхеравадинами.


Я тебе на это отвечаю: если почитать сайт Берзина, он когда излагает воззрение по-серьезному, всегда уточняет: "с позиции гелуг" это видится так-то, а "с позиции остальных школ" - вот эдак.
То есть Алекс, будучи сам гелугпинцем, как добросовестный академический ученый, указывает на расхождение во взглядах между гелуг и ОСТАЛЬНЫМИ школами тиб. буддизма. Значит, (в его интерпретации по крайней мере) существуют разные трактовки внутри махаяны.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (02.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Вообще знаете, я слыхала, что Будда Шакьямуни завещал ничего на веру не принимать, а все проверять.


Сказал 1 раз (подтвержденный текстом), не монахам, не мирским последователям, а людям из левой деревни. А теперь кажется, что он это не умолкая всем говорил  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Возникновение нового - из себя, от иного, от обоих или без причины?


Хос, Нагарджуна был проще тебя в чём-то. Ибо он говорил, что нет возникновения из себя, от обоих и без причины. В первых двух случаях (sic!) огововарилось специально, что нет _самосущего_ возникновения. В последнем же оговаривалось, что _беспричинного_ возникновения нет.

----------


## Ондрий

Нико & Co никак не могут понять всю _анекдотичность_ и _юмор_ обсуждаемой темы. 
А именно, по совокупности *отсутствующих* признаков ))) *невозможно* провести никакие *позитивные различия* между концепцией атмана той же संख्या и "буддийской" प्रभास्वर. 




> Трурль и Клапауциус были учениками великого Цереброна Эмдеэртия, который целые сорок лет излагал в Высшей Школе Небытия Общую Теорию Драконов. Как известно, драконов не существует. Эта примитивная констатация может удовлетворить лишь ум простака, но отнюдь не ученого, поскольку Высшая Школа Небытия *тем, что существует, вообще не занимается*; банальность бытия установлена слишком давно и не заслуживает более ни единого словечка. Тут-то гениальный Цереброн, атаковав проблему методами точных наук, установил, что имеется три типа драконов: нулевые, мнимые и отрицательные. Все они, как было сказано, не существуют, однако каждый тип - на свой особый манер.


(С)  :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

> Сказал 1 раз (подтвержденный текстом), не монахам, не мирским последователям, а людям из левой деревни. А теперь кажется, что он это не умолкая всем говорил


Я человек из левой деревни, если что.

----------

Дубинин (01.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, я не боюсь атмана)) Как и его отсутствия.
> Как это на практике сказывается, если вдруг атман? "Все пропало, гипс снимают, клиент уезжает"?


- а вдруг атман, а я уставший?! )

----------

Neroli (01.06.2015), Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ты сказала:
> 
> Я тебе на это отвечаю: если почитать сайт Берзина, он когда излагает воззрение по-серьезному, всегда уточняет: "с позиции гелуг" это видится так-то, а "с позиции остальных школ" - вот эдак.
> То есть Алекс, будучи сам гелугпинцем, как добросовестный академический ученый, указывает на расхождение во взглядах между гелуг и ОСТАЛЬНЫМИ школами тиб. буддизма. Значит, (в его интерпретации по крайней мере) существуют разные трактовки внутри махаяны.


В том, что касается 18 видов пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, у каноничных махаянских школ нет расхождений. Большие Сутры Праджняпарамиты - это *канон*. Без разницы, тибетский ли, китайский ли - учение об этом общее. Что касается нюансов ясности, трактовки разные. Школы спорят об алая-виджняне. О признаваемых терма. О рамках допустимости семейной жизни Лам. О множестве таких вещей, но не о пустоте от самобытия на абсолютном уровне.

Есть ещё Каодай и прочие.
Имеют право.

Но переписать Махаянский канон - не получится.

----------


## Нико

> Ты сказала:
> 
> Я тебе на это отвечаю: если почитать сайт Берзина, он когда излагает воззрение по-серьезному, всегда уточняет: "с позиции гелуг" это видится так-то, а "с позиции остальных школ" - вот эдак.
> То есть Алекс, будучи сам гелугпинцем, как добросовестный академический ученый, указывает на расхождение во взглядах между гелуг и ОСТАЛЬНЫМИ школами тиб. буддизма. Значит, (в его интерпретации по крайней мере) существуют разные трактовки внутри махаяны.


Эээ. Ты четыре отличительных принципа отличия буддиста от небуддиста ещё с разными трактовками подай.. (Как там Берзин об этом говорит, а то я уж забыла?)

----------


## Нико

> Нико & Co никак не могут понять всю _анекдотичность_ и _юмор_ обсуждаемой темы.


Зря Вы нам, Ондрий-джи, отказываете в понимании анекдотичности темы)

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Зря Вы нам, Ондрий-джи, отказываете в понимании анекдотичности темы)


Неужто пустота у Ондрия на абсолютном уровне и не пуста? 
Неужто Ондрий - рыцарь не-пустой абсолютной Пустоты?  :Big Grin: 

Анекдотичность будет в том - вангую - что скоро *все* станут усердно поминать само-пустоту пустоты, на абсолютном уровне. И утверждать, что всегда так считали, всегда. (С этими иллюзиями спорить уже не будет никакой нужды.)

Соответственно, возрастёт авторитет учений Е.С. Далай-Ламы. (Что вообще прекрасно.)

А потом и сиддхачи потянутся в Гелуг, потому что есть такие мирские сиддхи, как приобретать мирскую власть, а сиддхи Ламам нужно было объективно и публично демонстрировать... ой, проговорился.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shus

> Это и понятно. И даже в чем-то хорошо! Духовный "евангелизм" это вечная остановка. Ни тебе социального лифта  как шастро-писателя, ни тебе развития религиозной и философской мысли. Даже в науке никому в голову не придет мучиться со среднеанглийским, чтобы читать труды Ньютона в оригинале для изучения классической небесной механики, все есть кратенько в учебниках. А наделенные здоровым любопытством сами прочитают оригиналы.


А в чем же тогда буддизм, если все эти "буддасасаны", "буддавачаны" с "махападешами" и пр. всего лишь досадное недоразумение с т.з. шастро-писателей, которое легко сметается с пути могучим философским и логическим механизмом, наработанным за тысячу лет?

Тогда пусть Нагарджуна обратно ныряет к нагам и сдает на хранение сутры до следующей кальпы - здесь они уже не нужны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Так это когда Ясный Свет существует сам по себе- тогда так. А если как Герман писал- что Я.С. проявляется когда какой дядька- его распознаёт как аспект феномена- ему являющегося- и тем освобождается. И по этой функции Я. С.-та и различаются (по тому- "что" освобождает). А когда дядька помер- то по кармическим связям Ясных Светов- тех- кто с ним был связан?)- во!


Если кто-то вдруг паче чаяния, перепив в Святую Субботу богопротивной водки, будет созерцать я.с. распознавая его "со стороны" и разделять этим на того, кто его распознает и собственно я.с. теша диавола сим еретическим манером - тому анафема, адЪ, эцих с гвоздями и геенна огненная! ॐминь!

----------


## Neroli

> - а вдруг атман, а я уставший?! )


- Доктор, в последнее время меня сильно беспокоит Атман. - А ты его не чеши!

----------

Нико (01.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Если кто-то вдруг паче чаяния, перепив в Святую Субботу богопротивной водки, будет созерцать я.с. распознавая его "со стороны" и разделять этим на того, кто его распознает и собственно я.с. теша диавола сим еретическим манером - тому анафема, адЪ, эцих с гвоздями и геенна огненная! ॐминь!


Так не сам Свет а способ его узнавания, с точки зрения омрачённых существ?

----------


## Олег Днепров

Евгений Балакирев, сейчас я вдребезги разобью ваше воззрение. Вот вы говорите что ясный свет, он же атман, пуст от самобытия. Но тогда получается, что по вашим словам, утверждениям,  этот ясный свет должен, то возникать, то исчезать, вместе с дхармами. А это значит что такой ясный свет не может быть безначальным, у него есть начало тогда, когда возникает дхарма. А сказано что ясный свет не имеет начала. В буддизме сказано.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Боже, какой чудесный вечер. Хочется сохранить себе этот тред целиком.

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Зря Вы нам, Ондрий-джи, отказываете в понимании анекдотичности темы)


Если б понимали, то вместе б тряпки жгли, смеялись, а вы ругаться.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Как сказал о.Кураев (щазз мне прилетит, да) - "когда появляется логика, тогда исчезает политеизм и возникает монотеизм". По большому счету о прав.


Какая прелестная наивность. Свобода воли только в "политеизме" логически и возможна.




> Если начать _логически_ придираться к самой концепции прабхасвары (и проч. аналогам), то будет сложно что-то _логически_возразить на сомнения относительно "единого" или "множественного" как признаков описывающих оную прабхасвару. Пока я видел только такую логическую цепочку:
> 
> #троллинг, ничего личного
> 
> - умов ясного света - множество, нет единого ума Брахмы/Бога/Ишвары/ВпишитеВашВариант
> - почему?
> - потому, что так написано (т.е. потому, что гладиолус)
> - по каким же критериям в писаниях они различаются?
> - ни-по-каким, т.к. они суть трансцендентные объекты (тычут в праджняпарамиту)


По тем же критериям, по каким любая дхарма в абхидхармическом списке - это не один и тот же, конкретный в своей единичности, опыт. Если дхарма "кислый вкус" - это не значит, что один и тот же кислый лимон во рту у каждого. Опыт вариабелен. Так и с асанскрита дхармами нирваны Будды. Мы ж не "рантонгпа" жентонга какие-то, чтобы их отрицать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, Нагарджуна был проще тебя в чём-то. Ибо он говорил, что нет возникновения из себя, от обоих и без причины. В первых двух случаях (sic!) огововарилось специально, что нет _самосущего_ возникновения. В последнем же оговаривалось, что _беспричинного_ возникновения нет.


В первых двух или трех?
А что такое _самосущее_ возникновение?
НЕ_самосущее_ - это как? можешь объяснить на примере или как-то еще?

----------


## Ондрий

> А в чем же тогда буддизм, если все эти "буддасасаны", "буддавачаны" с "махападешами" и пр. всего лишь досадное недоразумение с т.з. шастро-писателей, которое легко сметается с пути могучим философским и логическим механизмом, наработанным за тысячу лет?
> Тогда пусть Нагарджуна обратно ныряет к нагам и сдает на хранение сутры до следующей кальпы - здесь они уже не нужны.


О нет! Ничего вертать не надо.  Слово Бож.. Будды определяет легитимность шастро-писателей и право на всю полноту трактовок. И это - хорошо!

Вот и в тантрах тех же, как сказано "Evam mayā śrutam ekasmin samaye.." и поди поспорь, что это было не так )). Лично слышал, мамой клянусь!

----------

Shus (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> - Доктор, в последнее время меня сильно беспокоит Атман. - А ты его не чеши!


Прикол атмана в том, что ещё не успев приобрести воззрение пустотности, русский буддист уже начинает бороться с пристрастием к нему.  :Big Grin:

----------

Дубинин (01.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если дхарма "кислый вкус" - это не значит, что один и тот же кислый лимон во рту у каждого. Опыт вариабелен.


Вот этот любимый пример (еще есть еще "убойный" аргумент невозможности "общей переживаемой кармы") и есть квинтэссенция принципиального непонимания идей астики о единстве атмана и брахмана. Что тут сказать..

----------


## Олег Днепров

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dic_w...A8%D1%83%D1%82

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Если долго не любить пустоту пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, она начинает любить тебя.  :Big Grin: 
Не успеваешь сам заметить, как фигакс - и уже обнаруживаешь, что "всегда" её таинственно-келейно признавал.  :Big Grin: 
О, где вы, рыцари не-пустой в своей сущности пустоты, "разрушители учения Цонкапы" (ТМ)?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Прикол атмана в том, что ещё не успев приобрести воззрение пустотности, русский буддист уже начинает бороться с пристрастием к нему.


Вы всех буддистов опросили?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> может частный бпог появиться


частный бог!

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы всех буддистов опросили?


Я опоздал.  :Big Grin:  
ПП на абсолютном уровне уже в сердце каждого.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вот этот любимый пример (еще есть еще "убойный" аргумент невозможности "общей переживаемой кармы") и есть квинтэссенция принципиального непонимания идей астики о единстве атмана и брахмана. Что тут сказать..


Да кому она в буддизме-то нужна, эта идея? На то есть специальная религия. Другая.

----------


## Нико

> Если кто-то вдруг паче чаяния, перепив в Святую Субботу богопротивной водки, будет созерцать я.с. распознавая его "со стороны" и разделять этим на того, кто его распознает и собственно я.с. теша диавола сим еретическим манером - тому анафема, адЪ, эцих с гвоздями и геенна огненная! ॐминь!


Вася Репка. Аминь)

----------


## Дубинин

Я как приверженец материализма, нахожу (в субъективном наблюдении) некое "сознание" только как процесс ответа на вопрос: а что я делаю, когда вспоминаю или планирую? (я шёл, а теперь переживаю. как иду более слабо- "в голове", сам при этом сижу..). Можно с целью не вовлечения в переживания, медитировать на некую выдуманную функцию (ясность-осознанность), тогда т.н. раздумья- (слабые переживания былого)- совсем теряют силу. Этот процесс- доведённый до совершенства, после которого отдельно взятое переживание не продолжается- я называю Ясный Свет. Вне этого процесса некий Я.С.- предмет не опыта- но веры.. (может я не прав). Посему идея Ясного Света- у каждого своего- при освобождении- мне близка))

----------


## Нико

> Если б понимали, то вместе б тряпки жгли, смеялись, а вы ругаться.


Не, я щас Вам отвечу,ибо каким-то чудом рыцари-скептики сюда вернулись. А то Дубинин был один :Cry:

----------


## Won Soeng

Шутки - шутками, а взгляды - взглядами.

----------


## Фил

> Не, я щас Вам отвечу,ибо каким-то чудом рыцари-скептики сюда вернулись. А то Дубинин был один


Это не скептики.
Не позорьте доброе имя исследователей.

----------


## Нико

> Это не скептики.
> Не позорьте доброе имя исследователей.


Ну они сами себя так назвали, отсюда и относительная истина, небольшая такая, проглянулась).

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А в чем же тогда буддизм, если все эти "буддасасаны", "буддавачаны" с "махападешами" и пр. всего лишь досадное недоразумение с т.з. шастро-писателей, которое легко сметается с пути могучим философским и логическим механизмом, наработанным за тысячу лет?
> 
> Тогда пусть Нагарджуна обратно ныряет к нагам и сдает на хранение сутры до следующей кальпы - здесь они уже не нужны.


Вообще-то верующий буддист спокойно, с пониманием относится к тому факту, что за тысячи лет передачи в Канон проникло что-то от фантазии людей. Ведь даже словесная Дхарма, и она непостоянна, разрушается. Энтропия - вполне канонична. Другое дело, что лучше не пытаться отделить одно от другого, можно с водой ребёнка выплеснуть. Но если *явный абсурд*, объективный (плоская Земля и прочее) в это *можно* спокойно не верить. Е.С. Далай-Лама - одобряет. 

Сутры бытовали в рамках традиции. Живая традиция, вот что главное. То, что *внутренне непротиворечиво* - тому и нужно следовать. Избегая вычищать Сутры, потому что многое оказывается справедливым на новом уровне: лучше не рисковать. (Четыре континента и Меру - неожиданно похожи на центр галактики и четыре главных спиральных рукава. Мандал тибетского Нёндро изображает не Землю, а скорей галактику Млечный Путь.)

----------

Shus (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

еще будут мнения относительно низкого качества моей персоны, или уже можно вернуться к теме? ))

----------

Дубинин (01.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

Вот интересно: 

Существуют четыре опоры, которые необходимы буддисту при постижении и практике учения: 
1) полагаться на Учение, а не на человека, который обучает; 
2) полагаться на смысл, а не на слова; 
3) *полагаться на логически обоснованные знания, а не на те, которые не достоверны;* 
4) полагаться на мудрость, а не на обычное знание.  
«В этом и заключается общий буддийский подход, что *мы всегда должны принимать только логически доказуемые факты*», — отмечает Его Святейшество Далай-лама. Поскольку логике в буддизме отводится значительное место. Вера должна быть рациональна. 

Ну и вот. Доказуем ли логически атман или анатман?

Взято отсюда

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет, ум-творец как ясный свет он есть. Но он не Бог-творец, не атман.


Это атман, Нико. तत्सम: Трудно, неловко такое признать после стольких лет гелугпинства.

----------

Vidyadhara (01.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Не, я щас Вам отвечу,ибо каким-то чудом рыцари-скептики сюда вернулись. А то Дубинин был один


О, где же, где же рыцари не-пустой по своей сути пустоты? Кто смело поднимает знамя отсутствия на абсолютном уровне пустоты от самобытия? Кто прямо скажет - я, я утверждаю, что на абсолютном уровне пустота от самобытия несправедлива? Иссякли родники красноречия, замолкли звенящие шедры России, никто не берётся теперь утверждать, что пустота-де сама не пуста от самобытия! О горе нам! Минули времена героев!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это атман, Нико. तत्सम: Трудно, неловко такое признать после стольких лет гелугпинства.


Да нет проблемы никакой в слове атман. Важно только значение.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вот интересно: 
> 
> Существуют четыре опоры, которые необходимы буддисту при постижении и практике учения: 
> 1) полагаться на Учение, а не на человека, который обучает; 
> 2) полагаться на смысл, а не на слова; 
> 3) *полагаться на логически обоснованные знания, а не на те, которые не достоверны;* 
> 4) полагаться на мудрость, а не на обычное знание.  
> «В этом и заключается общий буддийский подход, что *мы всегда должны принимать только логически доказуемые факты*», — отмечает Его Святейшество Далай-лама. Поскольку логике в буддизме отводится значительное место. Вера должна быть рациональна. 
> 
> ...


Всё, о чём можно _осмысленно_ говорить, подразумевает отношение между означающим и означаемым. Слова имеют какое-то отношение к тому, что означают, если речь _осмысленна_. Бинго: всё, о чём можно _осмысленно_ говорить - относительно, то есть пусто от самобытия.

А чего стоит _неосмысленная_ речь? 
Ровно того же самого, что аргыакфислыйовоцлоювойтю.

(Кто любит самосущее всем сердцем - ничего личного. "О чём _нельзя_ говорить, о том _следует_ молчать" Л. Витгенштейн.)

----------

Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Пустота не может быть пуста для тех, кто к ней привязан, подобно Евгению. Напротив, она для них полна самым дорогим--атманом.

----------


## Ондрий

> Пустота не может быть пуста для тех, кто к ней привязан, подобно Евгению. Напротив, она для них полна самым дорогим--атманом.


он наполняет их жизнь смыслом - поиском объекта отрицания. вечно))

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> он наполняет их жизнь смыслом - поиском объекта отрицания. вечно))


Любимый Ондрий, как я поняла, Вы не случайно зашли в тему эту. 

Так вот, вопрос: Вы признаёте атман в буддизме? Если да, то почему:

1) Это написано в Маха-паринирване-сутре
2) Про это сказал Лонгченпа
3) Про это сказал Сергей Хос.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Пустота не может быть пуста для тех, кто к ней привязан, подобно Евгению. Напротив, она для них полна самым дорогим--атманом.


Привязанность к пустоте - это отрицание ради неё, возлюбленной, проявлений. Прежде всего - нирванических. Я никогда не отрицал ни асанскрита дхармы нирваны, ни ясный свет / ригпа. Такое воззрение было возможно только в древней Махаяне (до Асанги!) - во времена эволюции Саутрантики в направлении Махаяны. 2000 лет таких махаянистов уже нет.

Спасибо Будде Майтрейе.

----------


## Neroli

> Всё, о чём можно _осмысленно_ говорить, подразумевает отношение между означающим и означаемым. Слова имеют какое-то отношение к тому, что означают, если речь _осмысленна_. Бинго: всё, о чём можно _осмысленно_ говорить - относительно, то есть пусто от самобытия.
> 
> А чего стоит _неосмысленная_ речь? 
> Ровно того же самого, что аргыакфислыйовоцлоювойтю.
> 
> (Кто любит самосущее всем сердцем - ничего личного. "О чём _нельзя_ говорить, о том _следует_ молчать" Л. Витгенштейн.)


Евгений, а что вы курите?

----------


## Нико

> О, где же, где же рыцари не-пустой по своей сути пустоты? Кто смело поднимает знамя отсутствия на абсолютном уровне пустоты от самобытия? Кто прямо скажет - я, я утверждаю, что на абсолютном уровне пустота от самобытия несправедлива? Иссякли родники красноречия, замолкли звенящие шедры России, никто не берётся теперь утверждать, что пустота-де сама не пуста от самобытия! О горе нам! Минули времена героев!


Я больше скажу: о где же вы, рыцари мадхьямаки? Таких почти не осталось, мадхьямаку вынуждены защищать женщины, и за это их оскорбляют мужчины.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> он наполняет их жизнь смыслом - поиском объекта отрицания. вечно))


Да ни фига подобного. Ясный свет интересней. Но чтоб о нём _осмысленно_ думать и говорить, сначала нужно философски понять пустоту. (Понятно, что тут в основном великие йогины, я один по убогости чисто рассудочно подхожу, а все сразу видят прямой ясный свет, и пребывают сутками в ригпа, спонтанно демонстрируя верное понимание пустотности заодно и на уровне слов.)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я больше скажу: о где же вы, рыцари мадхьямаки? Таких почти не осталось, мадхьямаку вынуждены защищать женщины, и за это их оскорбляют мужчины.


Нико, Вы - реально подвижник. Подгода читаю, как Вы бьётесь тут, на форуме - зарекался писать, но не смог утерпеть. Да, Вы правы, ну просто не дело молчать, когда куча буддистов всё понимает, но не хочет в Сети заморачиваться. Понятно, что отмахнуться легко, да и проблем с людьми будет меньше. Но лучше сказать-таки, да. Вы усердней всех держали БФ в русле *традиционного* буддизма. Респект.

----------

Нико (01.06.2015), Фил (01.06.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Привязанность к пустоте - это отрицание ради неё, возлюбленной, проявлений. Прежде всего - нирванических. Я никогда не отрицал ни асанскрита дхармы нирваны, ни ясный свет / ригпа.


Самый факт того, что Вы называете нирвану "проявлением", свидетельствует о ползучей заразе криптошактизма. Чему ещё *про*являться, как не абсолюту-Шиве?

----------


## Ондрий

Ахаха)) допрос с пристрастием! 



> Любимый Ондрий, как я поняла, Вы не случайно зашли в тему эту. 
> 
> Так вот, вопрос: Вы признаёте атман в буддизме? Если да, то:
> 
> 1) Это написано в Маха-париниване-сутре
> 2) Про это сказал Лонгченпа
> 3) Про это сказал Сергей Хос.


Ви таки будете смеяться, но лично мне было достаточно штудирования именно что *гелугпинской* тантрической лит-ры и устных наставлений лам Гелуг, чтобы дойти до сей нехитрой мысли. Сюрприз. Особенно если изучать не только буддизм, но и астику. И я настаиваю на мысли, что адекватное понимание всей _подоплеки_ ваджраяны невозможно без изучения всего того, что изучали в Наланде. Да, да, я про четыре Веды, Упанишады + шастры и проч. 

Как бы вам не было мучительно больно, но все пандиты Наланды это делали))

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Самый факт того, что Вы называете нирвану "проявлением", свидетельствует о ползучей заразе криптошактизма. Чему ещё *про*являться, как не абсолюту-Шиве?


Я ж и говорю, весь Гелуг отчаянно пытается затолкать это шило поглубже в мешок, но даже их собственный базовый понятийный аппарат, когда дело касается ваджраяны (и в особенности ее), не справляется с этой богонеугодной задачей )))

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2015), Vidyadhara (01.06.2015), Сергей Хос (01.06.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Ахаха)) допрос с пристрастием! 
> Ви таки будете смеяться, но лично мне было достаточно штудирования именно что *гелугпинской* тантрической лит-ры и устных наставлений лам Гелуг, чтобы дойти до сей нехитрой мысли. Сюрприз. Особенно если изучать не только буддизм, но и астику. И я настаиваю на мысли, что адекватное понимание всей _подоплеки_ ваджраяны невозможно без изучения всего того, что изучали в Наланде. Да, да, я про четыре Веды, Упанишады + шастры и проч. 
> 
> Как бы вам не было мучительно больно, но все пандиты Наланды это делали))


Кстати, что любопытно, широко известный в узких кругах завсегдатай буржуйских буддийских интернет-форумов буддолог Малкольм Смит, пылкий сторонник пустота-пустоты придерживается такого же мнения: нельзя адекватно понять буддизм ваджраяны, не изучив упанишады и шиваитские тантры на которых он основан.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (02.06.2015), Ондрий (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так вот, вопрос: Вы признаёте атман в буддизме?


Так и в Евгений, вроде, признает. Атман как непрерывность опыта.
Понять бы еще только, чьего опыта )))

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, что любопытно, широко известный в узких кругах завсегдатай буржуйских буддийских интернет форумов буддолог Малкольм Смит, пылкий сторонник пустота-пустоты придерживается такого же мнения: нельзя адекватно понять буддизм ваджраяны, не изучив упанишады и шиваитские тантры на которых он основан.


Ну это в общем-то очевидная любому нормальному человеку вещь. Это как изучать Аристотеля, но отказывать в изучении Платона, Сократа и проч. Вообще же непонятно будет о чем в принципе  идет речь.

----------

Vidyadhara (01.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ахаха)) допрос с пристрастием! 
> Ви таки будете смеяться, но лично мне было достаточно штудирования именно что *гелугпинской* тантрической лит-ры и устных наставлений лам Гелуг, чтобы дойти до сей нехитрой мысли. Сюрприз. Особенно если изучать не только буддизм, но и астику. И я настаиваю на мысли, что адекватное понимание всей _подоплеки_ ваджраяны невозможно без изучения всего того, что изучали в Наланде. Да, да, я про четыре Веды, Упанишады + шастры и проч. 
> 
> Как бы вам не было мучительно больно, но все пандиты Наланды это делали))


А я даже больше скажу - нужно изучать иудаизм. Да-да, иудаизм. Потому что всё, чем только славится шиваизм, любой изыск шиваитской философии - у иудеев есть. Но на высочайшем уровне абстракции. Кантор (автор теории множеств), например, по теологическим вопросам высказывался. Так можно и до учебника математической логики дойти. А как только такое случится - буддизм уже в безопасности.

----------


## Нико

> Ахаха)) допрос с пристрастием! 
> Ви таки будете смеяться, но лично мне было достаточно штудирования именно что *гелугпинской* тантрической лит-ры и устных наставлений лам Гелуг, чтобы дойти до сей нехитрой мысли. Сюрприз. Особенно если изучать не только буддизм, но и астику. И я настаиваю на мысли, что адекватное понимание всей _подоплеки_ ваджраяны невозможно без изучения всего того, что изучали в Наланде. Да, да, я про четыре Веды, Упанишады + шастры и проч. 
> 
> Как бы вам не было мучительно больно, но все пандиты Наланды это делали))


А что они, собственно, делали? (Мне не будет мучительно больно в любом случае... Отмучилась практически)).

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Кстати, что любопытно, широко известный в узких кругах завсегдатай буржуйских буддийских интернет-форумов буддолог Малкольм Смит, пылкий сторонник пустота-пустоты придерживается такого же мнения: нельзя адекватно понять буддизм ваджраяны, не изучив упанишады и шиваитские тантры на которых он основан.


А Вы _докажите_, что основан. Все древнейшие Тантры сплошь буддийские. О не-буддийских делают предположения исходя из материала именно буддийских Тантр. Вот, Манджушри-мула-кальпа (как ни пытаюсь найти англоязычный текст, не могу, а с санскрита переводить ужасно лень) говорят, разрешает использовать мантры иноверческие. Но что такое мантры: заклинания были и в Месопотамии, а вот Тантры там не было. Грош цена таким "доказательствам" бОльшей древности не-буддийского тантризма. Просто очень хочется _верить_, ага. 

Фигурирующие в тантрах не-буддийские боги, ритуалы, заклинания - всё это не тантризм. Для тантризма очень развитая философия нужна. Хронология не-буддийской философии Индии высосана из пальца: она _эмпирически непроверяема_. О чём можно уверенно говорить, так это только о Брахма-Сутре и Йога-Сутрах Патанджали, уже во времена Сутр Третьего поворота. Праджняпарамита их объективно (в том, что _эмпирически проверяемо_) древней.

Упанишады во времена Нагарджуны и Асанги, как самостоятельные тексты, не существовали. Это просто _вера_. Основы для возникновения тантризма не было.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так и в Евгений, вроде, признает. Атман как непрерывность опыта.
> Понять бы еще только, чьего опыта )))


С тобой про атман потом,отдельно разберёмся).

----------


## Нико

> Я ж и говорю, весь Гелуг отчаянно пытается затолкать это шило поглубже в мешок, но даже их собственный базовый понятийный аппарат, кода дело касается ваджраяны (и в особенности ее), не справляется с этой богонеугодной задачей )))


Отлично справлялся. Пока вы не пришли)))))).

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

तत्सम: 

Азбуке научите?) И ваши воззрения какие-то рваные, если меня спросить об этом.

----------


## Ондрий

> А я даже больше скажу - нужно изучать иудаизм. Да-да, иудаизм. Потому что всё, чем только славится шиваизм, любой изыск шиваитской философии - у иудеев есть. Но на высочайшем уровне абстракции. Кантор (автор теории множеств), например, по теологическим вопросам высказывался. Так можно и до учебника математической логики дойти. А как только такое случится - буддизм уже в безопасности.


Именно, Евгений! Люди претендующие хоть на какие-то знания и тщащиеся слыть образованными вообще стремятся изучать всё, включая светские науки (и в особенности их для профилактики острой умственной недостаточности). Что собственно в том числе и делали пандиты Наланды изучая 5 мирских наук, уж какие тогда были в наличии на тот момент.

Ричард Фейнман нам говорит: «*наука – это приобретенные нами знания о том, как избежать самообмана*»

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2015), Vidyadhara (01.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С тобой про атман потом,отдельно разберёмся).


В застенках святой инквизиции, как с главным зачинщиком? )))

----------


## Ондрий

> А что они, собственно, делали?


Ты не поверишь!  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> А Вы докажите, что основан.


А я что говорил, что основан? Где?



> Все древнейшие Тантры - сплошь буддийские.


 Ибо ваистену!



> Но что такое мантры: заклинания были и в Месопотамии, а вот Тантры там не было.


 Тантра, она *только* в шиваизме, в буддизме - Мантраяна/Мантранайа/Ваджраяна.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну это в общем-то очевидная любому нормальному человеку вещь. Это как изучать Аристотеля, но отказывать в изучении Платона, Сократа и проч. Вообще же непонятно будет о чем в принципе  идет речь.


Да вообще нужно иметь философское образование. (Сам, кстати говоря, имею.) Но это - чтоб понять буддизм европейцу. Легче опроститься, как Лев Толстой, впустить Бурятию в своё сердце, и слушать Лам - а не домысливать их рассказы об архаичных божествах позднейшей и уже _заимствованной из буддизма_ шиваитской философией, с их именами связанной. Нужно быть скептиком, если на то пошло. Или реальным верующим: Ваджрадара первым всех учил, включая иноверных божеств, мирских дакинь (кладбищенских колдуний) и так далее. Рудра - отступник. И так далее.

----------


## Нико

> В застенках святой инквизиции, как с главным зачинщиком? )))


Ну, если доживу)))).

----------


## Ондрий

> तत्सम: 
> Азбуке научите?)


Тоже самое. Аналогичное. После стольких лет жития в Индии, не научилась хотя бы читать вывески на магазинах?  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А я что говорил, что основан? Где?
>  Ибо ваистену!
>  Тантра, она *только* в шиваизме, в буддизме - Мантраяна/Мантранайа/Ваджраяна.


Что ибо ваистену?  :Big Grin:  Тантра - тип текста. Докажите, что такие тексты (сложная философия + визуализации + мантры + работа тела) вообще существовали до Ваджраяны. Распишите механизм _эмпирической проверки_. Китайские переводы тантрические, например, чётко исторически датируются. Вы читали трёхтомник переводов А.Г. Фесюн, в курсе их древности вообще? Что же касается шиваизма - сплошное ля-ля. Текстологический анализ (который, кстати, будет против древности шиваитского материала работать) показывает только относительную древность текстов либо их пластов друг относительно друга. Но вся эта система должна быть привязана к реперным точкам _эмпирически проверяемой_ хронологии. Ну и где они.

Я ведь сейчас выпотрошу хронологию шиваизма - с научной точки зрения - будет мучительно больно за Шиву.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Ты не поверишь!


Неужели ЭТО? :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> Тоже самое. Аналогичное. После стольких лет жития в Индии, не научилась хотя бы читать вывески на магазинах?


А мне это что, надо? Я разговариваю по-английски))).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ахаха)) допрос с пристрастием! 
> Ви таки будете смеяться, но лично мне было достаточно штудирования именно что *гелугпинской* тантрической лит-ры и устных наставлений лам Гелуг, чтобы дойти до сей нехитрой мысли. Сюрприз. Особенно если изучать не только буддизм, но и астику. И я настаиваю на мысли, что адекватное понимание всей _подоплеки_ ваджраяны невозможно без изучения всего того, что изучали в Наланде. Да, да, я про четыре Веды, Упанишады + шастры и проч. 
> 
> Как бы вам не было мучительно больно, но все пандиты Наланды это делали))


Почему именно Наланды. Гелуг наследуют традицию Викрамашила.


Во времена Наланды у тиртихов  не было тантр Ваджраяны, линия Горакши поклонилась ишваре незадолго до разрушения Наланды.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А я что говорил, что основан? Где?
>  Ибо ваистену!
>  Тантра, она *только* в шиваизме, в буддизме - Мантраяна/Мантранайа/Ваджраяна.


Вот мне нравится такой ход беседы. Не какое-то там хурлы-мурлы, а чётко)))))))).

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Что ибо ваистену?


Ваистену, буддийские тантры были еще до вед, шиваизма, вишнуизма ну и буддизма за одно! Разве можно колебать чью-то веру?



> Тантра - тип текста.


 В буддизме - да. 



> Докажите, что такие тексты вообще существовали до буддизма. Распишите механизм эмпирической проверки.


Распишите мне прогноз погоды на завтра. Желательно для Киева.

----------


## Ондрий

> Неужели ЭТО?


О, дааа! Все пандиты делают это! 

Если у Вас, мадам, ЕСДЛ есть важнейший авторитет (это хороший авторитет!), то дам ссылку на кошерный ресурс, а то еще опять обвинят в криптошактизме (и правильно сделают, я такой и горжусь!)))).

и что нам говорил Сам ЕСДЛ?

Наряду с Викрамашилой, монастырь Наланда являлся одним из крупнейших центров религии и философской мысли Древней Индии. Он был основан царями из династии Гупта, *которые, однако, не были буддистами* и оказывали поддержку университету из уважения перед религией и *знанием* вообще. Помимо философии Махаяны, которая являлась обязательным предметом, в Наланде также изучалась буддийская литература (и Большой, и Малой Колесниц), *Веды, логика, грамматика, медицина, магия, философия небуддийской школы санкхья и ряд дополнительных предметов, например искусство*. Именно в Наланде Шантидева получил свое *блестящее образование.

*

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2015), Won Soeng (02.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ваистену, буддийские тантры были еще до вед, шиваизма, вишнуизма ну и буддизма за одно! Разве можно колебать чью-то веру?
>  В буддизме - да. 
> 
> Распишите мне прогноз погоды на завтра. Желательно для Киева.


Вы читали трёхтомник китайских переводов А.Г. Фесюн "Тантрический буддизм"? Прочитайте (на БФ были цитаты, ищите через поиск). Аналогичных _доказательств_ древности шиваитского тантризма банально не существует. Буддийский тантризм с научной - _эмпирически проверяемой_ точки зрения - древней. Крия-Тантра семейства Татхагаты, если говорить о самых древних с научной т.зр. образцах таких текстов, древнейшая форма тантризма. Например, практика Маричи. Развёрнутые тексты Дхарани, где уже кроме мантр есть и визуализации, плюс философский базис подразумеваемый. Это всё уже было в античном Китае.

Буддийский тантризм вырос _объективно-проверяемо_ из Дхарани и Праджняпарамиты - а шиваитский из чего? 
Правильно, из буддийского тантризма. Из того, что _объективно-проверяемо_ древней.

----------


## Нико

> Почему именно Наланды. Гелуг наследуют традицию Викрамашила.
> 
> 
> Во времена Наланды у тиртихов  не было тантр Ваджраяны, линия Горакши поклонилась ишваре незадолго до разрушения Наланды.


Эмм. Современная гелуг изволит наследовать традицию Наланды. В  которую входит и Падмасамбхава.

----------


## Нико

> О, дааа! Все пандиты делают это! 
> 
> Если у Вас, мадам, ЕСДЛ есть важнейший авторитет (это хороший авторитет!), то дам ссылку на кошерный ресурс, а то еще опять обвинят в криптошактизме (и правильно сделают, я такой и горжусь!)))).
> 
> и что нам говорил Сам ЕСДЛ?
> 
> Наряду с Викрамашилой, монастырь Наланда являлся одним из крупнейших центров религии и философской мысли Древней Индии. Он был основан царями из династии Гупта, *которые, однако, не были буддистами* и оказывали поддержку университету из уважения перед религией и *знанием* вообще. Помимо философии Махаяны, которая являлась обязательным предметом, в Наланде также изучалась буддийская литература (и Большой, и Малой Колесниц), *Веды, логика, грамматика, медицина, магия, философия небуддийской школы санкхья и ряд дополнительных предметов, например искусство*. Именно в Наланде Шантидева получил свое *блестящее образование.
> 
> *Вложение 18103


Мне что ли пойти ва банк? У меня очень мало времени, предупреждаю. )

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Вы читали трёхтомник китайских переводов А.Г. Фесюн "Тантрический буддизм"? Прочитайте (на БФ были цитаты, ищите через поиск). Аналогичных _доказательств_ древности шиваитского тантризма банально не существует.


Вы в этом не меня убеждайте, а буддологов, которые невежды такие, знать не знают никакого Фесюна и пишут всякую ересь о шиваитских истоках буддийских тантр.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> О, дааа! Все пандиты делают это! 
> 
> Если у Вас, мадам, ЕСДЛ есть важнейший авторитет (это хороший авторитет!), то дам ссылку на кошерный ресурс, а то еще опять обвинят в криптошактизме (и правильно сделают, я такой и горжусь!)))).
> 
> и что нам говорил Сам ЕСДЛ?
> 
> [COLOR=#800080][FONT=arial]Наряду с Викрамашилой, монастырь Наланда являлся одним из крупнейших центров религии и философской мысли Древней Индии. Он был основан царями из династии Гупта, *которые, однако, не были буддистами* и оказывали поддержку университету из уважения перед религией и *знанием* вообще. Помимо философии Махаяны, которая являлась обязательным предметом, в Наланде также изучалась буддийская литература (и Большой, и Малой Колесниц), *Веды, логика, грамматика, медицина, магия, философия небуддийской школы санкхья и ряд дополнительных предметов, например искусство*. Именно в Наланде Шантидева получил свое [B]блестящее образование.


А ещё буддисты изучали Карла Поппера, Карл! Карла Поппера, с поправками Имре Лакатоса! Ахтунг, шиваизм опасносте: хронология ненаучна.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы в этом не меня убеждайте, а буддологов, которые невежды такие, знать не знают никакого Фесюна и пишут всякую ересь о шиваитских истоках буддийских тантр.


А.Г. Фесюн и есть буддолог. Российская школа китаеведения - вообще-то сильнейшая в мире (вне самого Китая). Это их проблемы, если информация неполная - а методология с научной точки зрения несостоятельная. Пусть учат матчасть.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Надеюсь, никому не придёт в голову постить какую-то гуманитарную гуманитарщину, вроде беллетристики  Фейерабенда? Фальсификационизм рулит в науке. Правда, всё даже ещё грубей и жёстче - простейшее объяснение из всех возможных + бесспорное эмпирическое подкрепление на каждую гипотезу. Объяснение должно *запрещать* возможные альтернативы. Альтернативные факторы, способные влиять, должны *исключаться*. Просто болталки-объяснялки в науке не катят.

Пффф..... - вот и вся шиваитская хронология.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> А.Г. Фесюн и есть буддолог. Российская школа китаеведения - вообще-то сильнейшая в мире (вне самого Китая). Это их проблемы, если информация неполная - а методология с научной точки зрения несостоятельная. Пусть учат матчасть.


А что там? У меня нет этих книг, а в сети их тоже не найти. Судорожно пытаюсь найти хоть-что-то, что подтверждало ваши выводы о первенстве буддийских тантр, но вижу уже в самых ранних буддийских текстах фигурируют божества шиваитских тантр: Махакала и его свита - дакини. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post586929

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Если троллить древность буддийского тантризма, то только даосской алхимией. Но что-то никто не берётся пока. Дефицит верующих в Лао Цзы.

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А что там? У меня нет этих книг, а в сети их тоже не найти. Судорожно пытаюсь найти хоть-что-то, что подтверждало ваши выводы о первенстве буддийских тантр, но вижу уже в самых ранних буддийских текстах фигурируют божества шиваитских тантр: Махакала и его свита - дакини. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post586929


Всё очень просто. Божества - это просто божества. В них нет ничего тантрического. Тантричность привнесена в эти архаичные образы именно буддизмом - самой развитой метафизической системой Индии на тот момент. Потом уже произошло обратное влияние на формирующийся шиваизм.

Тантризм _переваривает_ местные культы, и превращает их в символы уже Ваджраяны.
В Тибете это делал с местным материалом Падмасамбхава. В Индии обрабатывался архаичный местный материал.

До Ваджраяны в нём не было ничего специфически тантрического: всё то же самое, что в Древнем Египте, Шумере, у Майя, где тоже были божества, ритуалы, заклинания. Тексты-сборники заклинаний. До буддизма - никакого тантризма.

Но санкхья-йога (дхьяны, праны) - до Ваджраяны конечно была. Как и до шиваизма, до 5-6 века н.э. Йога дыхания была ещё до буддизма (санкхья-йога буддизма древней). Тем более, Санкхья древней Упанишад, которых банально не было во времена Асанги. Манускрипт сутры Праджняпарамиты 1 века нашей эры есть (данные радиоуглеродного анализа), значит Праджняпарамита датируется на 100 лет раньше, 1 веком до нашей эры. Ну а где манускрипты Упанишад этого возраста, не говоря уже об остальном? Магическим образом, археологи только буддийские тексты находят - при том, что буддисты бомжевали, а респектабельные астика жили по деревням, могли писать невозбранно. И все античные манускрипты написаны не на правильном санскрите Панини, как - о ужас! - весь корпус шиваитских агам, а на гибридном санскрите. 

Какое *простейшее* объяснение, без фантазий? *Как принято в науке?*
Во времена античности не было ни грамматики Панини, ни шиваитских агам.
Если были - а где тому *эмпирические подтверждения, проверяемые*, Карл?

Всё, что можно выжать из буддийских тантрических текстов - это упоминание неких сборников заклинаний небуддийских, которые тоже можно использовать. Эка невидаль. В Древнем Египте таких сборников была тьма-тьмущая. Но никто не ищет тантризм при дворе фараонов. Почему, Карл? Потому что _верующие_ в Амона сейчас в дефиците.

То ли дело - Шива, и верные его адепты.
Вера такая вера.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Всё очень просто. Божества - это просто божества. В них нет ничего тантрического. Тантричность привнесена в эти архаичные образы именно буддизмом - самой развитой метафизической системой Индии на тот момент.


Это не архаичные образы, а божества шиваитских тантр. Ничего особо архаичного в них нет. Это вам не ведический Индра или Сома.



> Потом уже произошло обратное влияние на формирующийся шиваизм.


Обратное влияние на формирующийся шиваизм буддизм оказал не рание 10-11 веков. Шиваизм, кстати, как и буддим и по сей день находиться в стадии формирования. 



> Тантризм _переваривает_ местные культы, и превращает их в символы уже Ваджраяны.
> В Тибете это делал с местным материалом Падмасамбхава. В Индии обрабатывался архаичный местный материал.


Да, в Индии переосмысливались шиваитские, вишнуитские божества, а в Тибете тибетские. С той лишь разницей, что в Тибете в отличие от Индии, буддисты не могли копипастить мантры божеств, практики йоги, ритуальные жесты и тому подобное тантрическое сырье, поэтому "креативность" как-то быстро иссякла. 



> До Ваджраяны в нём не было ничего специфически тантрического: всё то же самое, что в Древнем Египте, Шумере, у Майя, где тоже были божества, ритуалы, заклинания. Тексты-сборники заклинаний


В очередной раз повторяю: специфически тантрическое может быть только в Шиваизме. Так как тантра - это синоним шиваитской Мантрамарги. Тексты тантр могут быть и буддийские. Но появились они по мнению ученых позднее.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Пока шиваизм занимается своими делами, к нему нет никаких вопросов. Шиваиты попадают в рай, и всё прекрасно. Но если речь о том, что *якобы с научной т.зр.* шиваизм - первоисточник Ваджраяны, факты говорят обратное. Это сугубо вера.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это не архаичные образы, а божества шиваитских тантр. Ничего особо архаичного в них нет. Это вам не ведический Индра или Сома.
> 
> Обратное влияние на формирующийся шиваизм буддизм оказал не рание 10-11 веков. Шиваизм, кстати, как и буддим и по сей день находиться в стадии формирования. 
> 
> Да, в Индии переосмысливались шиваитские, вишнуитские божества, а в Тибете тибетские. С той лишь разницей, что в Тибете в отличие от Индии, буддисты не могли копипастить мантры божеств, практики йоги, ритуальные жесты и тому подобное тантрическое сырье, поэтому "креативность" как-то быстро иссякла. 
> 
> В очередной раз повторяю: специфически тантрическое может быть только в Шиваизме. Так как тантра - это синоним шиваитской Мантрамарги. Тексты тантр могут быть и буддийские. Но появились они по мнению ученых позднее.


Тантра это синоним *паратантры*. А "учёные" пусть объективно доказывают, кто же против. Мне может не нравится, что санкхья-йога с практикой дыхания и дхьянами древней буддизма, что джайнская медитация древней - а что поделаешь. Факты вещь упрямая.

Без эмпирически проверяемых доказательств я, как Толик - "ложил с прибором" на любую хронологию.
Буддисты не обязаны верить в сакральные легенды шиваизма, но индусы верить - в своём праве. *Верить.*

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ты займись анализом текстов всех трёх поворотов, так, чтобы их примирить, а не раздробить ещё больше.


А никто и не дробит: детский сад, начальная школа и институт - последовательный процесс, каждый из этапов которого имеет свою специфику. Вот эта специфичность этапов, описанная, в частности, в Лотосовой сутре и других текста Третьего поворота, и видится тебе как "дробление".
Думаю, это твое "видение" имеет своей причиной чисто конфессиональные установки, специфику взглядов твоей школы, на которую я уже указывал (и не только я).

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Респект! Вы всё уже поняли. 
> 
> А есть такие "буддисты" Махаяны, что десятки лет блуждают в трёх соснах. Пустота у них, якобы, от самобытия не пуста, абсолютное не пусто. Праджняпарамиты на них нет.





> Нет, просто праздник сегодня какой-то! Спасибо!
> Вы не представляете себе, как приятно такое читать - в конце-то концов - на *буддийском* форуме.
> 
> Можно ведь ситуацию сразу понять.
> Очевидно ведь.


Боюсь, что не столь  очевидно.  Маха-атман не противоречит анатману, но не приравнивается.
Об этом и написано в махапаринирвана сутре и других сутрах третьего поворота.
Например говорится, что будда обладает сознанием Великой мощи, в отличии от пратьекабудд, там есть сравнение рыка льва и тявканье лисы. Что будда пробудил свое  Я, которое по естеству будда природы является приемником Великой Нирваны.
Но также говорится, что будда обладает и качеством пратьекабудд, которые познали мудрость или пустотность своего ума, которой свойственен анатман, и добавляет к существующему сознание великой мощи пробужденного Я. Или маха-атман. Вот это и есть срединный путь.
Для второго поворота более существенно понимание угасание всякого сознания Я. Это можеть пирвести к нигилистическим взглядам. Если остановится на познании мудрости шуньяты, без пробуждения Ума(бодхичитты) или Я маха-атмана.
Поэтому у шраваков крышу может снести от третьего поворота, т.к. то, что они брали за основу философской практики и даже достигли с помощью этого результата, оказывается не окончательная нирвана.  Поэтому в некоторых сутрах сказано, что им может помочь только будда, т.к. от более низких по уровню существ они не примут учение третьего поворота за истину, и могуь до скончания кальп так и не пробудиться.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. Вы отказываетесь признавать атман - своей внутренней философией?
> 
> В таком случае, все темы про "атман" можно перенести в раздел "Юмор и дхармовый юмор".
> Я то наивно полагал, что это Ваша личная точка зрения.


Причем тут моя внутренняя философия? Я признаю атман внутренней философией буддизма махамадхьямаки.
Почему это надо переносить в раздел Юмор?
Что у вас за логика?

----------


## Ондрий

> Тантра это синоним *паратантры*.


Угу. А "барин" - от слова "баран". (С) "Русская грамматика" Шлецера.
Фейспалм имени Ломоносова.

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2015), Vidyadhara (02.06.2015), Паня (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

А каким веком датируется первый манускрипт текста Упанишад? Как ни смешно, я нигде не могу отыскать эту стыдливо замалчиваемую информацию. Если же говорить о первых комментаторских упоминаниях, то это учитель учителя Шанкары (начало 9 века), то есть самое раннее - начало 8 века н.э. Значит, как отдельные тексты они были записаны веке эдак в 7 нашей эры. Ну пусть самые древние в текстах Брахман кристаллизовались пораньше, но  насколько раньше 7-го то века? Если брать не от балды? И это лишь появление _предпосылок_ развития шиваитской тантрической системы. Что же касается буддизма, то уже был Нагарджуна, уже был Асанга. Шиваизм дорос до такого уровня только ко времени Гаудапады, начало 8 века нашей эры, самое раннее. Опоздал шиваизм-то на 400 лет. Какой тут древнейший тантризм? Только у буддизма и можно было сложным концепциям научиться (что, кстати говоря, Гаудапада - известный только по Шанкаре! - и сделал).

Вот что объективно.
Без попыток искусственно буддизм Ваджраяны удревнить.
Концепция спанды (вибрации) Панини это да, зачётно. Где-то пятый век нашей эры, самое раннее. Асанга уже был.

----------


## Vidyadhara

У "буддийской тантры" разумеется не было единого источника, но ее развитие несомненно происходило посредством заимствования, адаптирования и переработки многих шиваитских и других не-буддийских элементов. Что уже делает невозможным ее первентство. 

Свидетельства в пользу первенства шиваитской тантры:

1) Буддийские тантрические тексты как ранние так и поздние повествуют о существовании не-буддийских тантр и их божеств. Самый яркий пример Манджушримулакальпа, текста 6-7 века, в котором упоминаются целые классы тантр как шиваитских так и вишнуитских. Шиваитские, по крайней мере, ранние тантры нигде не упоминают буддийские тантрические сочинения, из чего можно предположить, что последних просто еще не существовало.

2) Шиваитские тантры созданные приблизительно в тот же самый период, куда более детальны и обширны нежели буддийские. Типичное для индийской словесности явление когда исходные тексты со временем упрощались. Делалось как бы резюме.

3) Буддийская мифология говорит, что буддийские божества фигурирующие в тантрах принимают облик имена и другие атрибуты имитируя действие
своих шиваитских аналогов, опять же ранние шиваитские тантры не знают буддийских божеств. Поэтому не нужно полагаться на аргументы о "смещении внимания переписчика" и т.п.

4) Первое упоминание дакини тантр у буддийского логика Дхармакирти, который считал эти тексты отчетливо не буддийскими. По мнению Сандерсона, речь идет об исчезнувшем классе ранних шиваитских тантр.

5) Ряд тантр даже не пытается скрыть заимствование. Так Калачакра использует "левые" мантры, мандалы, божества, метафизику санкхьи и много других чужеродных буддизму элементов из соперничающих систем под предлогом "защиты дхармических религий от общей угрозы".

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А каким веком датируется первый манускрипт текста Упанишад? 
> ...
> Значит, как отдельные тексты они были записаны веке эдак в 7 нашей эры.


Чот я не понял. А по каким текстам учились брахманские дети во времена будды?

Похоже, созрели вишни в саду у пани Шады )))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Угу. А "барин" - от слова "баран". (С) "Русская грамматика" Шлецера.
> Фейспалм имени Ломоносова.


Тантра - термин из ткачества, как и Сутра. Что же касается паратантры, датировать данную философию не проблема.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Чот я не понял. А по каким текстам учились брахманские дети во времена будды?
> Похоже, созрели вишни в саду у пани Шады )))


По текстам Брахман, может быть. Жреческие кодексы, инструкции по ритуалам - как у Майя. Три первых Брахманы - это первоисточники трёх древнейших Упанишад. Они внутри Брахман вызревали. Брихадараньяка-упанишада - это продукт Шатапатха-брахманы. Как самостоятельный текст, Брахма-Сутра по _проверяемым_ данным, древней всех Упанишад вообще.

Но как ни тужиться, древнее Праджняпарамиты ничего эквивалентно сложного _объективно_ найти в шиваизме нельзя. 
А ведь известно, сколько в буддийских тантрах от Праджняпарамиты.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По текстам Брахман, может быть. Жреческие кодексы, инструкции по ритуалам - как у Майя. Три первых Брахманы - это первоисточники трёх древнейших Упанишад. Они внутри Брахман вызревали.


То есть лесное отшельничество в тот период еще не существовало, только жречество и ритуалы?
А на чем была построена практика дхьян индуистских учителей Будды? на каком теоретическом базисе? тоже на ритуалах?

----------

Vidyadhara (02.06.2015), Ондрий (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А никто и не дробит: детский сад, начальная школа и институт - последовательный процесс, каждый из этапов которого имеет свою специфику. Вот эта специфичность этапов, описанная, в частности, в Лотосовой сутре и других текста Третьего поворота, и видится тебе как "дробление".
> Думаю, это твое "видение" имеет своей причиной чисто конфессиональные установки, специфику взглядов твоей школы, на которую я уже указывал (и не только я).


Угу. Здесь главное " и не только я". Но только пойми, что это ровно ничего для меня ничего не значит).

----------


## Ондрий

> Но как ни тужиться, древнее Праджняпарамиты ничего эквивалентно сложного _объективно_ найти в шиваизме нельзя. 
> А ведь известно, сколько в буддийских тантрах от Праджняпарамиты.


Фоменковщина. Даже в шутку это обсуждать - ересь. Тем более эту вашу идею фикс перетирали не один год. От бесконечного повторения фирико-истории она другой не станет.

Арада Калама рыдал бы, читая это, если б не ушел в арупа-дхату  :Frown:

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2015), Vidyadhara (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

Буддисты остались верны своей философии и махаянской мотивации, а ритуально-йогическая часть тантр - это творение вед, шиваизма и прочих тиртхиков. Против фактов не попрешь.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> 1) Буддийские тантрические тексты как ранние так и поздние повествуют о существовании не-буддийских тантр и их божеств. Самый яркий пример Манджушримулакальпа, текста 6-7 века, в котором упоминаются целые классы тантр как шиваитских так и вишнуитских. Шиваитские, по крайней мере, ранние тантры нигде не упоминают буддийские тантрические сочинения, из чего можно предположить, что последних просто еще не существовало.


1) Где доказательства, что это нечто большее, чем сборники заклинаний и примитивных инструкций по ритуалам? Письменность-то была, а людям всех цивилизаций и культур свойственно записывать такие вещи. Подумаешь, какой-то ритуальный примитив и заклинания. Сырой материал для тантрической переработки в символику Ваджраяны. Тут нужны очень чёткие доказательства.

2) Не забывайте про Дхарани. Они уже к 5 веку имели все признаки тантрической практики; а сутрические созерцания божеств и чистых земель это 2 век нашей эры, время Нагарджуны. То есть даже если к 6-7 веку сосуществовали тантризм буддийский и шиваитский (чему нет доказательств), буддийский бы оказался древней. Его история прослеживается вглубь веков, в отличие от шиваитского коллеги.

3) Я уж не говорю о нелепо ассиметричном выводе из предполагаемой (обоснованно ли?) одновременности двух тантризмов первенства именно шиваитского. Ибо ваистену! На самом деле, вероятней был бы пресловутый прото-тантрический субстрат. Таковым может быть только *сложная система*, просто ритуалы с заклинаниями (Шумер, Египет, Майя) к такому результату не приводят. Достаточно сложная система, объективно, была лишь в буддизме. Праджняпарамита, Дхарани - это наше всё.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Буддисты остались верны своей философии и махаянской мотивации, а ритуально-йогическая часть тантр - это творение вед, шиваизма и прочих тиртхиков. Против фактов не попрешь.


Доказательства?

----------


## Ондрий

> 1) Где доказательства, что это нечто большее, чем сборники заклинаний и примитивных инструкций по ритуалам? Письменность-то была, а людям всех цивилизаций и культур свойственно записывать такие вещи.


Сами-то понимаете, что пишете? У вас выходит, что даже ПК не мог существовать во время и сразу после ухода Будды, т.к. его записали на несколько столетий  позже.

Видимо по-вашему от всего буддизма были только пара-тройка эдиктов Ашоки на железных столбах, никаких корзин сутр, ни-ни!

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Фоменковщина. Даже в шутку это обсуждать - ересь. Тем более эту вашу идею фикс перетирали не один год. От бесконечного повторения фирико-истории она другой не станет.
> 
> Арада Калама рыдал бы, читая это, если б не ушел в арупа-дхату


Фоменковщина - это как раз хронология шиваизма. Кстати, Макс Мюллер писал про произвольность хронологии Упанишад и прочего, но потом махнул рукой. Для индологов-санскритологов хронология не принципиальна, у них другие интересы, они расслабленно и _совершенно условно_ используют традиционную хронологию. То есть, священную историю шиваитов, чаще из варны брахманов - которые составляют костяк санскритологов по понятным причинам.

Просто Вы верующий, ложно выдающий свою веру (на веру имеете право) за что-то научное. Фу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Угу. Здесь главное " и не только я". Но только пойми, что *это ровно ничего для меня ничего не значит*).


Здесь главное - все предыдущее, некая содержательная мысль. Но на содержательную часть ты никак не реагируешь.
Видимо, логика *для тебя что-то значит* лишь до определенного предела, пока тебе кажется, что она подтверждает твои догматы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Фоменковщина. Даже в шутку это обсуждать - ересь.(


Кажется, "Остапа понесло".
Датировать Упанишады 7 веком н.э. - это нечто )))

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (02.06.2015), Ондрий (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Фоменковщина - это как раз хронология шиваизма. Кстати, точно так же думал Макс Мюллер про хронологию Упанишады и прочего, но потом махнул рукой. Для индологов-санскритологов хронология не принципиальна, у них другие интересы, они расслабленно и _совершенно условно_ используют традиционную хронологию. То есть, священную историю шиваитов, из варны брахманов - которые составляют костяк санскритологов по понятным причинам.
> 
> Просто Вы верующий, ложно выдающий свою веру (на веру имеете право) за что-то научное. Фу.


Боюсь вы не пройдете Тест Тьюринга. Слава Роботам!
Засим откланиваюсь.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> 1) Где доказательства, что это нечто большее, чем сборники заклинаний и примитивных инструкций по ритуалам? Письменность-то была, а людям всех цивилизаций и культур свойственно записывать такие вещи. Подумаешь, какой-то ритуальный примитив и заклинания. Сырой материал для тантрической переработки в символику Ваджраяны. Тут нужны очень чёткие доказательства..


Коли вы продемонстрируете мне сборники заклинаний и примитивных инструкций в *шиваитских тантрах*, тогда и поговорим. Да вот незадача, большинство найденных шиваитских тантр намного детальнее и полнее буддийских. А ведь Манджушримулакальпа упоминает именно *тантры*. То есть, искать можно только там. Если вы обнаружите примитивные шиваитские и вайшнавские тексты уступающие буддийским того времени, тогда можно о чем-то говорить. Кстати, буддийские тексты тогда даже названия такого не знали. Когда у шиваитов существовали тексты тантр у буддистов были только дхарани/сутры/кальпы и т.д. Даже ранее название буддийского тантрического пути - Мантранайа/Мантраяна - это ничто иное как калька с шиваитской Мантрамарги.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Сами-то понимаете, что пишете? У вас выходит, что даже ПК не мог существовать во время и сразу после ухода Будды, т.к. его записали на несколько столетий  позже.
> Видимо по-вашему от всего буддизма были только пара-тройка эдиктов Ашоки на железных столбах, никаких корзин сутр, ни-ни!


В наскальных эдиктах Ашоки есть упоминания названий ряда Сутр, которые имеют свой вариант в ПК. С эмпирическими подкреплениями всё прекрасно. А уж сколько манускриптов Сутр находят археологи - но вот ведь чудеса! - Упанишад такой же древности, не говоря уже об античных агамах или тантрических диалогах Бабы Яги и Кощея Бессмертного, земля в себе не хранит.

Расскажите мне о мансукриптах - хотя бы древности Гилгитских.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Коли вы продемонстрируете мне сборники заклинаний и примитивных инструкций в *шиваитских тантрах*, тогда и поговорим. Да вот незадача, большинство найденных шиваитских тантр намного детальнее и полнее буддийских.


Ну Вы и шутник. Сложность современных текстов ничего не доказывает. Доказательства должны касаться древности. Более того, древнейший тантризм для учёного будет попроще позднейшего: в науке считается, что Дхарани (Крия-Тантра) древней остальных. И она проще, не сложней. СлабО применить общенаучный ход рассуждений к священной материи шиваизма?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Коли вы продемонстрируете мне сборники заклинаний и примитивных инструкций в *шиваитских тантрах*, тогда и поговорим. Да вот незадача, большинство найденных шиваитских тантр намного детальнее и полнее буддийских. А ведь Манджушримулакальпа упоминает именно *тантры*.


И что там конкретно написано *о содержании* этих тантр? Как Вы исключаете сборники заклинаний и примитивных инструкций по ритуалам, а-ля Древний Египет?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Когда у шиваитов существовали тексты тантр у буддистов были только дхарани/сутры/кальпы и т.д. Даже ранее название буддийского тантрического пути - Мантранайа/Мантраяна - это ничто иное как калька с шиваитской Мантрамарги.


Слово паратантра - 4 век нашей эры. Тантризм имеет к соответствующей философии непосредственное отношение. А что до Дхарани, Кальпа - какая разница? Вопрос, что было *в содержании*. А содержание 4-5 веков смотрите у А.Г. Фесюн. Это, в отличие от шиваитских легенд, исторично.

С чего бы это Мантраяна - калька с шиваитского названия, а не наоборот?  :Big Grin: 
"Ни что иное", ага. Ибо ваистену.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> И что там конкретно написано *о содержании* этих тантр? Как Вы исключаете сборники заклинаний и примитивных инструкций по ритуалам, а-ля Древний Египет?


Почему я их исключаю? Даже в тексте этому есть подтверждение. Ровно как и буддийские тантры того же времени. Сборники заклинаний с минимумом философии и метафизики и с огромным количеством мантр и разного рода ритуалов вроде хомы. 

I have taught this Mantra [of  Siva] which together with the trident Mudra  destroys all demons, out of my desire to benefit living beings. Those living on the earth will say that its ancient Kalpa, that I taught in former times, was taught by Siva. [But] the various excellent extensive [Kalpas] in the Saiva Tantras are in fact my teachings. 
. . . 
The extensive Kalpas that have been related in the Vaisnavas Tantras were taught by Manjughosa for living beings who could only be trained by [this] device. 
. . . 
All the extensive Kalpas taught in the Garuda Tantras were taught by me in order to benefit living beings. 
. . . 
It was I that first taught, in this vast Kalpa, everything that the inhabitants of earth without exception refer to as the teaching of  Siva. It was only later that others taught in the various texts [considered to be taught by him] the Kalpamantras of the wise Siva Tumburu the Trader.

----------

Ондрий (02.06.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Слово паратантра - 4 век нашей эры. .


Только вот беда, к буддизму Ваджраяны ее никак не привязать ведь нет текстов которые именовали бы Ваджраяну тантрой))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Кажется, "Остапа понесло".
> Датировать Упанишады 7 веком н.э. - это нечто )))


Вам больше нравится двойной стандарт в "науке"? Вообще-то принято датировать тексты по первому комментарию: относя их создание на 100 лет раньше. По доброте душевной я уж не стал придираться к историчности Гаудапады (не большей, чем у Анастасии в лесах Сибири), и датировал его жизнь по максимуму - аж на 100 лет до Шанкары (хватило бы и 50, жизни двух поколений). Ну и отсчитал 100 лет ещё назад. Мне незачем омолаживать средневековую традицию - после радиоуглеродного анализа манускрипта Праджняпарамиты (1 век нашей эры) у шиваитских фантазий нет шансов.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Только вот беда, к буддизму Ваджраяны ее никак не привязать ведь нет текстов которые именовали бы Ваджраяну тантрой))


Да есть и такая терминология, со словом "Тантра", в традиции Гухьясамаджи, ну и что? Тантра - это тип текста.  Слова - ничто, содержание текстов - всё. Что было в текстах-то у шиваитов?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Почему я их исключаю? Даже в тексте этому есть подтверждение. Ровно как и буддийские тантры того же времени. Сборники заклинаний с минимумом философии и метафизики и с огромным количеством мантр и разного рода ритуалов вроде хомы. 
> 
> I have taught this Mantra [of  Siva] which together with the trident Mudra  destroys all demons, out of my desire to benefit living beings. Those living on the earth will say that its ancient Kalpa, that I taught in former times, was taught by Siva. [But] the various excellent extensive [Kalpas] in the Saiva Tantras are in fact my teachings. 
> . . . 
> The extensive Kalpas that have been related in the Vaisnavas Tantras were taught by Manjughosa for living beings who could only be trained by [this] device. 
> . . . 
> All the extensive Kalpas taught in the Garuda Tantras were taught by me in order to benefit living beings. 
> . . . 
> It was I that first taught, in this vast Kalpa, everything that the inhabitants of earth without exception refer to as the teaching of  Siva. It was only later that others taught in the various texts [considered to be taught by him] the Kalpamantras of the wise Siva Tumburu the Trader.


Древний Египет, и не более того. Что и требовалось доказать. Сборники заклинаний именем архаичных божеств - эка невидаль! Да такого "тантризма" везде полным полно. В цитате говорится только то, что некогда Будда учил мантрам (заклинаниям), которые теперь используют небуддисты. Всё.

Сборники древних заклинаний, заговоров свойственны всем народам, знающим письменность. Это не тантризм.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Да есть и такая терминология, со словом "Тантра", в традиции Гухьясамаджи, ну и что?


А то, что сама по себе тантра - это первично явление шиваитское. Шиваизм - это материнская традиция, а все другие формы тантры такие как панчаратра (тантрический вишнуизм), ваджраяна/мантраяна (тантрический буддизм) и тантрический джайнизм - это ее производные дочерние или сыновние традиции, которые немало почерпнули у своей матери.
p.s. Гухьясамджа не именует ваджраяну тантрой. Там просто раскрывается смысл этого понятия в буддийском контексте.

----------


## Ондрий

> Почему я их исключаю? Даже в тексте этому есть подтверждение. Ровно как и буддийские тантры того же времени. Сборники заклинаний с минимумом философии и метафизики и с огромным количеством мантр и разного рода ритуалов вроде хомы.


Вот кстати, да. Мулатантры имеют довольно специфический формат. Я бы сказал крайне специфический. Садханы и философия из них практически никак не вытекают, т.е. не являются прямыми производными-компиляциями основного текста. Упадеши и садханы идут как бы параллельно мулатантре в которой в основном чОрная магия, описания подробностей мандал, божеств, ритуалы и диалоги. Собственно все, что Герман и называет "примитивными ритуалами". Беда беда.

----------

Tong Po (02.06.2015), Vidyadhara (02.06.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Древний Египет, и не более того. Что и требовалось доказать. Сборники заклинаний именем архаичных божеств - эка невидаль! Да такого "тантризма" везде полным полно. В цитате говорится только то, что некогда Будда учил мантрам (заклинаниям), которые теперь используют небуддисты. Всё.
> 
> Сборники древних заклинаний, заговоров свойственны всем народам, знающим письменность. Это не тантризм.


Тантризм - это выдумка некоторых ученых двадцатого века, а тантры первые, о чем и сказано в Мандшуримулакальпе, все сплошь шиваитские, вайшанвские и других исчезнувших индуистских течений.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Я предупреждал, что будет мучительно больно за Шиву. Не нужно приставать к буддистам со своей отдельной (безусловно, имеющей право на существование) *верой*.

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Тантризм - это выдумка некоторых ученых двадцатого века, а тантры первые, о чем и сказано в Мандшуримулакальпе, все сплошь шиваитские, вайшанвские и других исчезнувших индуистских течений.


Эти тексты были *не больше*, чем сборниками заклинаний.  :Big Grin:  В отличие от буддийских тантрических текстов, по которым практиковали в античном Китае. Сложные визуализации божеств (коренящиеся в практиках аж 2 века), философия Праджняпарамиты и Йогачары, да что там говорить? Читайте у А.Г. Фесюн. Там строго исторично.

А что касается веры - Будда всех мантрам научил.
Рудра - отступник. И так далее.

----------


## Ондрий

> Эти тексты были *не больше*, чем сборниками заклинаний. 
> В отличие от буддийских текстов, по которым практиковали в античном Китае.


Программирую Германа. 



```
#include < iostream.h >

void main (void)
{
    cout <<  "вы хоть одну буддийскую мулатантру читали?";
}
```

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вам больше нравится двойной стандарт в "науке"?


Вы так и не рассказали, на каких воззрениях могла по вашему предположению базироваться практика дхьян во времена Будды. Ведь, если я вас правильно понял, в этот период ничего помимо жреческих ритуалов не существовало.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вот кстати, да. Мулатантры имеют довольно специфический формат. Я бы сказал крайне специфический. Садханы и философия из них практически никак не вытекают, т.е. не являются прямыми производными-компиляциями основного текста. Упадеши и садханы идут как бы параллельно мулатантре в которой в основном чОрная магия, описания подробностей мандал, божеств, ритуалы и диалоги. Собственно все, что Герман и называет "примитивными ритуалами". Беда беда.


Там есть сложные визуализации.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы так и не рассказали, на каких воззрениях могла по вашему предположению базироваться практика дхьян во времена Будды. Ведь, если я вас правильно понял, в этот период ничего помимо жреческих ритуалов не существовало.


Ранняя Санкхья. Джайнизм. Развитые психотехники двух этих религий предшествовали проповеди Будды Шакьямуни. Санкхьяики (йоги) жили в лесах, бомжевали. Джайны держались тех же самых городов, что и буддисты. Праны и йога дыхания (не утоночённо-сложная, в самых общих чертах, но) древнее буддизма.

С чего бы я отрицал то, что заставляют признать факты?

----------


## Ондрий

> Там есть сложные визуализации.


Ой, всё

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Слово паратантра - 4 век нашей эры.


Appearance of term "Tantra" in scriptures
1700–1100 BC	Ṛgveda X, 71.9	Loom (or weaving device)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tantra

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Программирую Германа. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #include < iostream.h >
> 
> void main (void)
> {
> ...


Да.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Appearance of term "Tantra" in scriptures
> 1700–1100 BC	Ṛgveda X, 71.9	Loom (or weaving device)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tantra


Первый манускрипт - 11 век нашей эры.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Без эмпирически проверяемых доказательств я, как Толик - "ложил с прибором" на любую хронологию.
> Буддисты не обязаны верить в сакральные легенды шиваизма, но индусы верить - в своём праве. *Верить.*


Не обязаны, но в свои может поверят?  :Big Grin:  





> В комментариях говорится, что эту высшую из материнских тантр Будда даровал дважды: первый раз – на вершине Меру, во времена раздоров, а затем в Ориссе. 
> 
> «Времена раздоров» – это период, когда власть над миром захватили Шива и Ума, жившие на вершине горы Сумеру. Их свита контролировала 24 особых места, а также Подземелье (тело), Землю (речь) и Небеса (ум). Многие люди стали в то время недобрыми.
> 
> Тогда Ваджрадхара принял форму Херуки (Чакрасамвары) и подавил Шиву и Уму. Будды пяти семейств послали 24 бодхисаттв с юм и те подавили свиту Шивы в тех 24 местах, тоже приняв при этом облики и имена подавляемых – чтобы простые люди не заметили подмены и не смутились. (Поэтому 24 священных места Шивы священны и для Херуки, хотя смысл этого для буддистов совсем иной.) 
> 
> Важно знать, что когда Будда создал мандалу Чакрасамвары на горе Сумеру, он потом не вобрал её в себя, а оставил на вершине. Поэтому нам легче реализовать Херуку – ведь мандала всё ещё там. Кроме того, чем хуже становится время, тем мощнее практика Херуки: ведь Херука становится тем сильнее, чем сильнее от страстей человеческих становится Шива под его правой ногой.


"Буддийские" божества йогини-тантр имитируют поведение своих коллег из тантр Видьяпиты. Разве можно всерьез утверждать что буддийские йогини 
тантры возникли раньше если их божества, питхи, мантры и все остальное списано с шиваитской мантрамарги? Это ли не вздор? Датировка тектов по китайским переводам здесь вообще не удел. Сама буддийская мифология рассказывает откуда она черпает материал для переработки. И любая датировка текстов здесь отходит на второй план. Особо хочу подчеркунть тот факт, что это не  какие-то "архаичные божества из общеиндийского субстра взятые для переработки", это непосредственно божества высших классов шиваитских тантр: мантрапитхи и видьяпитхи.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Первый манускрипт - 11 век нашей эры.


И?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Развитые психотехники двух этих религий


Но послушайте, должен же был быть какой-то теоретический базис, нет?
Что, просто голимая пранаяна по Бутейко?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ой, всё


По одному такому инструментарию, как в *некоторых* мула-тантрах, судить о наличии тантризма в буддизме было бы тоже нельзя, но это не единственный источник информации. То, что для буддистов было *приложением* к уже имеющимся очень сложным наворотам с визуализацией, в которых и заключена специфика - то вне буддизма просто сборник заклинаний. Нет ни малейших *оснований* приписывать что-то ещё таким текстам вне буддизма. Тут философия ещё нужна, и устоявшаяся практика сложных визуализаций. Нужны доказательства: настолько же историчные, как в трёхтомнике А.Г. Фесюн.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Слушай, @*Нико*, а в читтаматре есть "самосущее", как тебе кажется?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

С чем я не могу спорить, это с существованием практики задержки дыхания ещё до буддизма. Тому есть *основания*.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Но послушайте, должен же был быть какой-то теоретический базис, нет?
> Что, просто голимая пранаяна по Бутейко?


Конечно, у Санкхьи была своя философия. Будда учил бывших санкхьяиков. Из санкхьи *мог* развиваться тантризм, но уровень развития этой системы известен из Йога-Сутр Патанджали. Буддизм был неизмеримо более сложен, по объективно-проверяемым источникам. И уже со времён Будды Шакьямуни сам нёс в себе все эти техники (в заимствованиях у тиртхиков уже не нуждался). Если говорить о заимствованиях из Санкхья-йоги, до буддийской, как это оспаривать? Она же древней буддизма. Что-то было взято и переосмыслено. Из йоги пран, дыхательной йоги, йоги дхьян. Не из *тантризма* - а из арсенала древней добуддийской *йоги*. Что-то аналогичное Йога-Сутрам Патанджали.

Мне бы хотелось, чтоб развитие пошло с нуля, но если это объективно-исторически не так.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

На самом деле, я был очень травмирован в своё время, когда читал именно мула-тантры. Ожидал большего, конечно, от содержания текстов, да простят меня Будды. Но здесь важней живая традиция - тексты приложение к ней. Не сразу всё в пучок собралось. 

Было бы что собирать. В буддизме - было, и очень давно. В буддизме - собралось, и очень давно (А.Г. Фесюн).
В том, что касается объективных доказательств сложных тантрических практик - буддийская Ваджраяна древней.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ПП на абсолютном уровне уже в сердце каждого.


Аминь.

А кстати, все позабываю вас спросить: пустота пуста от себя только как кальпана или как йога-пратьякша тоже?
Или и так и эдак?
И во всех ли школах одинаково (например, в читтаматре и мадхьямаке)?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> И?


Слово "Тантра" могло попасть в "Ригведу" хоть из традиции Гухьясамаджи, так как кодификация текста достаточно поздняя. Вообще же сам термин бытовой, из ткачества. Как и сутра. Это элементы ткацкого станка, термины связаны с образом прядения. Они ничего не доказывают. Доказательство - это когда раскрыто содержание. 

То, что можно понять о содержании текстов тиртхиков, это *только* заклинания и *только* божества. Из чего Вы делаете вывод о сложных визуализациях? О сложной философии в пучке со всем этим? Чем объективно можете всё это доказать?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Аминь.
> 
> А кстати, все позабываю вас спросить: пустота пуста от себя только как кальпана или как йога-пратьякша тоже?
> Или и так и эдак?
> И во всех ли школах одинаково (например, в читтаматре и мадхьямаке)?


Все школы признают большие Сутры Праджняпарамиты. Пустота познаётся йога-пратьякшей, как состояние опыта. Это состояние не зависит от наличия либо отсутствия йога-пратьякши. Чисто гносеологическая пустота, а Вы о ней, это шиваизм. То, что видится пустым - может оказаться, со своей стороны, с изнанки, и Брахманом (Пара Шивой и т.д.) В буддизме это очень, очень хорошо известно. Религии различны: каждый может выбрать по душе.

----------

Дубинин (02.06.2015), Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Не обязаны, но в свои может поверят?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Буддийские" божества йогини-тантр имитируют поведение своих коллег из тантр Видьяпиты. Разве можно всерьез утверждать что буддийские йогини тантры возникли раньше если их божества, питхи, мантры и все остальное списано с шиваитской мантрамарги? Это ли не вздор?


Это как раз вполне логично, потому что то, что ранее происходило в этих питхах, требовалось как-то переосмыслить, изменить. Архаичный - дикий - материал был переварен, полностью переосмыслен, ради блага всех живых существ. Если Вы готовы утверждать, что что-нибудь вроде средневековой Камакхья-питхи порождает сложную философию, типа тантрической, то я не соглашусь. У майя ничего не получилось в этом плане, не находите? Без трансформации архаики со стороны буддизма, в Индии тантризм бы просто не возник. Как не возник на питхах майя.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А что там? У меня нет этих книг, а в сети их тоже не найти. Судорожно пытаюсь найти хоть-что-то, что подтверждало ваши выводы о первенстве буддийских тантр, но вижу уже в самых ранних буддийских текстах фигурируют божества шиваитских тантр: Махакала и его свита - дакини. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post586929


Переосмысленные архаичные божества ничего не решают вообще. 
Вопрос о сложности визуализаций и философии.

*В пятом веке в Китае уже расставляли божеств по кругу (значит, в Индии в четвёртом, во время Асанги).*

"Другие ритуальные элементы мы видим в Маха-маюри-видья-раджа сутра. Несколько версий этого текста на китайском языке свидетельствуют о его непреходившей популярности. В приложении к нему, переведённом Шримитра (Т№1331) около 340 года есть инструкции по установлению границ ритуального места (сима-бандха), которое следует украсить пятью мечами, пятью знамёнами, пятью зеркалами, двадцатью одной стрелой и двадцатью одной лампой. То место следует окурить благовониями, а для изгнания мешающих демонов сжечь горичные зёрна. 
Дальнейшее развитие можно отметить в Дхарани великой пользы (Т№1335) пареведённой Дань-яо в 462 году. Влобавок к сжиганию горчичных зёрен и тому подобному, текст так же предписывает возглашение мантр перед изображениями различных божеств с целью вызвать их появление ради исполнения желаний практикующего. Вновь там описывается создание места для ритуала, однако теперь с изображениями Будды, расставленными кругом для получения подношений." - Стефен Ходж // Тантрический буддизм т. 3 (переводы А.Г.Фесюн) М. 2004 стр. 14-15. 

"Текст под названием Мо-ли-чжи-тянь цзин, считавшийся переводом времён династии Лян (502-556) разбирает способы очищения храмового зала и осуществления подношений божеству Маричи. Значительный объём данной сутры так же посвящён обретениям от декламации этой дхарани. Поздняя версия этого текста была переведена Амагхаваджрой, и в ней добавлены некоторые новые элементы. Она говорит, что в процессе декламации поклоняющийся должен делать сответствующие мудра, надевать на голову, или на руки маленькие изображения божества в качестве амулетов. Версия Амогхаваджры также содержит замечания о построении мандалы во время произнесения дхарани. На основании этих дополнений можно предположить, что за двести лет с начала шестого и до начала восьмого веков тантрический буддизм понемногу принял в Индии свою окончательную форму". Чжоу Илян, "Тантризм в Китае" // Тантрический буддизм: М. Серебряные нити, 2004 - стр. 12-13.

"Следующим важнейшим текстом является Гухьясамаджа-тантра. И вновь первым датированным упоминанием этого текста является запись в китайском источнике. Вернувшись из поездки в Индию, Амогхаваджра написал конспект Ваджрашекхара в 18 частях ... он вполне определённо помещает прототип Гухьясамаджа-тантра под номером 15, однако приводимая им информация показывает, что та версия, которую мы имеем в настоящий момент на тибетском языке и санскрите, ещё не была доведена до финальной стадии, когда он возвращался из Индии в 743-746 гг" Стефен Ходж - Тантрический буддизм, т. 3 М. Серебряные нити 2004 - стр. 21.

*Вот это я понимаю - объективная хронология.*

----------


## Ондрий

> буддийская Ваджраяна древней


Вот и слава богу!


Но от тайги до британский морей,
Красная армия всех сильней!

----------

Vidyadhara (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вот и слава богу!
> Но от тайги до британский морей,
> Красная армия всех сильней!


Ондрий, всё бы Вам ёрничать - но посмотрите постом выше. Это научная хронология, а не какие-то легенды. Это данные о степени сложности визуализаций (а древнейшая Сутра Праджняпарамиты, манускрипт, радиоуглеродный метод датировки - 1 век н.э. Shus не даст соврать), которые в античности *объективно, подтверждаемо* существовали в связи с мантрами и божествами у буддистов.

Пусть некоторые мула-тантры обескураживающе просты, но тантризм-то объективно существовал. Практика визуализации божеств и чистых земель (что-то не могу сходу найти пруфлинк) это объективно 2 век нашей эры, времена Нагарджуны: к 6 веку всё уже оформилось. А предпосылки-то были ещё в Дхарани-питаке Дхармагуптаки: 3 век ДО нашей эры. С научной т.зр., допустимо предположительно отнести упомянутые Вами простые мула-тантры буддийские даже к Дхарма-питаке, к 3 веку ДО нашей эры. Потому что есть основания. 

Нет ни малейших оснований полагать, что буддизм к 6 веку *нуждался хоть в каких-то внешних заимствованиях* для формирования тантрической системы. Если Дхарма-питака Дхармагуптаки существовала в 3 веке ДО н.э., что могли решить аналогичные сборники мантр-заклинаний небуддистов? То, что буддистам пришла идея их тоже использовать, с научной т.зр. совершенно обыденна. 

Сама концепция развития буддийской Ваджраяны из шиваизма - полная чушь, при таких исторически-научных фактах. У шиваизма не было системы, равной Мадхьямаке и Йогачаре, были разве что точно такие же сборники заклинаний, как у буддистов Дхармагуптаки ещё с 3 века ДО нашей эры, да образы архаичных божеств (материал для переосмысления, а не основа для создания сложной философско-созерцательной системы).

Если бы тантризм развивался из заклинаний, ритуалов и архаичных божеств - он возник бы у майя, египтян, шумеров. Тантризм развивается из философии и созерцания. Проблемы с хронологией? Там, где радиоуглеродный анализ?

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> То, что можно понять о содержании текстов тиртхиков, это *только* заклинания и *только* божества. Из чего Вы делаете вывод о сложных визуализациях? О сложной философии в пучке со всем этим? Чем объективно можете всё это доказать?


А и с чего вы делаете вывод что сложные визиуализации вообще должны быть непременным атрибутом "тантризма"? Куча буддийских текстов тантрического характера вообще никакаких визуализаций не содержит: от ранних дхарани до тантр дзогчена. Тоже самое касается философии. В буддийских тантрах только ведийские/шиваитские ритуалы и мантры, а метафизика там упоминается вскользь между делом. Отсюда и ваши разочарования мула-тантрами. Эх, негде философу-интеллектуалу развернутся   :Cry:

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Переосмысленные архаичные божества ничего не решают вообще.


Переосмысленные архаичные - ничего. А речь ведь идет о вполне конкретных божествах которые не фигурируют нигде кроме шиваитских тантр. Если бы речь шла про Индру, Сому, Агни - другое дело.



> Вопрос о сложности визуализаций и философии.


Визуализации тантр видьяпиты не уступают в сложности престижным буддийским йогинитантрам. А ведь именно последние основаны на первых, а не наоборот.



> *В пятом веке в Китае уже расставляли божеств по кругу (значит, в Индии в четвёртом, во время Асанги).*
> [/B]


Ну вы понимаете что это как бы не аргумент)))

Святилища - места приношения жертв располагались под открытым небом. Чаще всего они имели круглую или приближенную к кругу форму, обычно состояли из двух концентрических валов, на которых разводились круговые костры.
http://evolv.ho.ua/Slovjane/Site%20S.../jazycz05.html

Круг - во всех культурах священный символ, вполне возможно, что божеств по кругу расставляли еще праиндоевропейцы. Но назвать это тантрой я бы не рискнул))

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Без трансформации архаики со стороны буддизма, в Индии тантризм бы просто не возник. Как не возник на питхах майя.


Он там и не возинкал. Тантризм - это слово без конкретного содержания, которое вносит только путаницу и порождает многочисленные споры. Есть смысл говорить не об абстрактном "тантризме", а об определенных тантрах или классах тантр. То, что буддийские высшие тантры основаны на шиваитских понятно любому кто знаком даже не с научными работами, а просто с буддийской мифологией. Она достаточно ясно говорит откуда черпает образы, символику, ритуалы и другое сырье для "тантрической переработки".

----------

Ондрий (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А и с чего вы делаете вывод что сложные визиуализации вообще должны быть непременным атрибутом "тантризма"? Куча буддийских текстов тантрического характера вообще никакаких визуализаций не содержит: от ранних дхарани до тантр дзогчена. Тоже самое касается философии. В буддийских тантрах только ведийские/шиваитские ритуалы и мантры, а метафизика там упоминается вскользь между делом. Отсюда и ваши разочарования мула-тантрами. Эх, негде философу-интеллектуалу развернутся


Докажите существование шиваитских мантр в 3 веке ДО нашей эры - во времена Дхарани-питаки Дхармагуптаки. Веды, которые упоминаются в ПК, и те ещё без Атхарваведы - Вы это знаете? Шиваизм-то вообще когда возник, научно-исторически? Не культ пашупатов, а именно шиваизм? Метафизика в Сутре Праджняпарамиты, которую радиоуглеродный анализ (!!!) датирует 1 веком нашей эры. Вы хоть один не то что шиваитский, а вообще хоть какой-то хинду манускрипт 1 века н.э. можете упомянуть? Ритуалы и мантры раличного происхождения, в том числе небуддийского. Но буддийский тантризм для своего возникновения *не нуждался в подобных заимствованиях*. Это шиваитам нужно было и философию подтянуть, и сложность практик созерцания.

Поэтому, где мы видим в шиваизме *сложный* элемент (кроме того, что можно приписать традиции Йога-Сутр Патанджали) - это заимствование из буддизма.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Он там и не возинкал. Тантризм - это слово без конкретного содержания, которое вносит только путаницу и порождает многочисленные споры. Есть смысл говорить не об абстрактном "тантризме", а об определенных тантрах или классах тантр. То, что буддийские высшие тантры основаны на шиваитских понятно любому кто знаком даже не с научными работами, а просто с буддийской мифологией. Она достаточно ясно говорит откуда черпает образы, символику, ритуалы и другое сырье для "тантрической переработки".


Ну, был слоноголовый бог со свитой матерей-демониц, которым приносили человеческие жертвы, чтоб они не насылали на детей болезни. Эти образы были переосмыслены, человеческие жертвоприношения отменены. Пример черпания символики из небуддийских культов. И что?

Вы вообще понимаете, что суть буддийского тантризма - трансформация *ядов*?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Я предупреждал  :Big Grin: 
Проблемы в хронологии - отнюдь не у буддийской Ваджраяны.

http://webshus.ru/?p=16296 
 "Совсем недавно ученые объявили об открытии двух очень важных, неожиданно ранних, рукописей махаянских сутр (sutra): сутре, подобной Aksobhyavyuha, палеографически датированной 1-ым или 2-ым веками н.э. и частей двух глав ранней версии Astasahasrika, датированной радиоуглеродным методом 1-ым веком н.э. (Falk 2008; Strauch 2007). Помимо этого были обнаружены фрагменты махаянскойы Sucitti Sutra, датированной лингвистическими и палеографическими методами не позже 1-2 го веков н.э.(предстоящая публикация Salomon & Allon). Эти открытия особенно интересны тем, что еще недавно у ученых была тенденцию датировать начало Махаяны первым столетием н.э., беря приблизительно одно столетие на ее развитие перед появлением первых китайских переводов." 

Да, уж конечно - без демонических матерей для создания Ваджраяны было никак не обойтись.  :Big Grin: 
Почему же у майя, знакомых с такими культами, Ваджраяны-то не получилось? 

Потому что Ваджраяна рождается из сложной философии - и сложного созерцания.
Материал для тантрической трансформации не объясняет её появление абсолютно.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Так что там у нас с объективными доказательствами не древности шиваитского тантризма, проехали - а с доказательствами, что шиваитский тантризм развернулся из Йога-Сутр Патанджали, Брахма-Сутры и концепции спанды Панини - а не из буддийской Ваджраяны? Факты вещь упрямая. То, что в тантризме хинду сложное и утончённое - было заимствовано из буддизма Ваджраяны.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Докажите существование шиваитских мантр в 3 веке ДО нашей эры - во времена Дхарани-питаки Дхармагуптаки. Веды, которые упоминаются в ПК, и те ещё без Атхарваведы - Вы это знаете? .


 Я не говорю и не говорил, что все буддийские мантры шиваитские по происхождению. Это абсурд. Много заимствовано из вед, что-то из вишнуизма или джайнизма. Что-то додумали сами. Я лишь говорю об основных тенденциях (мейнстриме).

----------


## Нико

> Слушай, @*Нико*, а в читтаматре есть "самосущее", как тебе кажется?


Конечно есть. Ум, по-простому говоря. И это роднит её  с третьим поворотом.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Факты вещь упрямая. То, что в тантризме хинду сложное и утончённое - было заимствовано из буддизма Ваджраяны.


Факты действительно вещь упрямая. Шиваитские тантры и знать не знают ничего о буддийских вплоть до 11 века. Ибо они хронологически появились раньше.  А буддийские уже начиная с Манджушримулакальпы рассказывают о целых классах тантр от шиваитских до вайшнавских и гаруда тантр. Если вы говорите о заимствования в хинду тантризме, то должны это наглядно продемонстрировать. Что, кем и когда было заимствовано. Пока с вашей стороны не прозвучало ничего внятного в этом направлении. А то, что буддийские тантры черпают материал из шиваизма доказано... самими буддийскими тантрами.

*Культ Ваджрайогини сформировался под влиянием недвойственного шайвизма. Первые исследования в этой области, проведённые Сандерсоном (1993, 1994b, 1995, 2001b), показали, что высшие буддистские тантры поразительно полагаются на источники недвойственного шайвизма; полагаются настолько, что это сводится ни больше, ни меньше, чем к, как называет его Сандерсон, «религиозному плагиату» (1995). По оценке Сандерсона (2001b), в основе текста традиции Чакрасамвары, Laghuśamvaratantra, «можно встретить длинные отрывки, размером около двух сотен строф, что составляет почти одну треть всего текста, взятые из шайвитских оригиналов». Эти отрывки, – поскольку эта часть шайвитского канона сама сохранилась лишь частично, – указывают на значительное заимствование.*
http://www.surajamrita.com/buddhism/...lShaivism.html

----------


## Vidyadhara

Есть свидетельства историчного Дхармокирти, которой говорит о неких дакини - тантрах, о которых он дурно отзывается считая их небуддийскими. Все это скорее те самые ранние шиваитские тантры возможно частично утерянные.

----------


## Нико

> Здесь главное - все предыдущее, некая содержательная мысль. Но на содержательную часть ты никак не реагируешь.
> Видимо, логика *для тебя что-то значит* лишь до определенного предела, пока тебе кажется, что она подтверждает твои догматы.


Женщины))). Сама над этим догматом потешаюсь.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Вы вообще понимаете, что суть буддийского тантризма - трансформация *ядов*?


Я даже знаю что это была за трансформация. Берзин:



> В индуизме есть целая группа божеств связанная с Шивой и целая группа связанная с Вишну и Кришной (отсюда два направления в современном индуизме). Другое имя Шивы - Бхайрава. А у нас есть буддийский вариант - Ваджрабхайрава, то есть они [буддисты] просто взяли одно из имен Шивы и добавили приставку Ваджра впереди него.


Так и людей можно трансформировать: был дурак стал ваджрный дурак! Велика трансформация!

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Neroli (02.06.2015), Нико (02.06.2015), Ондрий (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Эмм. Современная гелуг изволит наследовать традицию Наланды. В  которую входит и Падмасамбхава.


Кхм... Атиша Дипанкар был настоятелем Викрамашилы и именно в этом статусе прибыл на Тибет по приглашению царя Еше-О.
В итоге его посмертаня судьба оказалось с буддисткой т.з. печальной: в восьмидесятые годы тибетцы передали прах Атиши в Бангладеш. Он был перезахоронен на территории тхеравадинской вихары в Дакке. 
Дипанкар почитается как великий сын бангладешского народа и недавно на его родине отмечался его тысячелетний юбилей (в тибетской среде эти события прошли незамеченными).
Вот такие вот корни и крона...


UPD: Всем спорщикам о древности тантр очень рекомендую прочитать Гл. 1 Предисловия к английскому переводу Махавайрочана-сутры Стефана Ходжа (перевод Фесюна).
У меня - несколько подсокращенная для удобочитаемости: http://webshus.ru/?p=18561
Полная - на абхидхарме.ру и в текстах Фесюна. В сети есть и сама книга Ходжа на английском.

----------

Vidyadhara (02.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А ещё шиваитом был создатель тибетского языка Тхуми Самбхота  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

‘To the elicitor in the past of the bases of words, Sadāśhivaḥ I prostrate.’

(из трактата о тибетской грамматике ལུང་སྟོན་པ་རྩ་བ་སུམ་ཅུ་པ)

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Shus (02.06.2015), Tong Po (05.06.2015), Vidyadhara (02.06.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> С чем я не могу спорить, это с существованием практики задержки дыхания ещё до буддизма. Тому есть *основания*.


Да и вообще до буддистов в Индии не было йогов, философов и др. Максимум, ныряльщики.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я даже знаю что это была за трансформация. Берзин:
> 
> Так и людей можно трансформировать: был дурак стал ваджрный дурак! Велика трансформация!


Велика. Бхайрава, которого Вы упоминаете - это тот самый Бхайрава, которому приносили человеческие жертвы. Ваджра-Бхайрава - это переосмысление, положившее конец дурной практике, кроме прочего. И такая трансформация ядов типична для тантрического подхода.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Святилища - места приношения жертв располагались под открытым небом. Чаще всего они имели круглую или приближенную к кругу форму, обычно состояли из двух концентрических валов, на которых разводились круговые костры.
> http://evolv.ho.ua/Slovjane/Site%20S.../jazycz05.html
> 
> Круг - во всех культурах священный символ, вполне возможно, что божеств по кругу расставляли еще праиндоевропейцы. Но назвать это тантрой я бы не рискнул))


Здесь Вы правы, а я был не прав. Утверждать существование тантризма в буддизме есть основания начиная с шестого века нашей эры. До шестого века - предпосылки тантризма, Дхарани и Мадхьямака с Йогачарой как подлинный прото-тантрический субстрат.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я написал то, воззрение, которого придерживаюсь. Вам чего ещё надо? Оно вот такое. Оно НЕ ВПИСЫВАЕТСЯ в Вашу двоичную логику. И вписывать туда его я не собираюсь.


В классическую логику - метаязык _логической теории_ - вписывается вообще всё. Все остальные логики, в отличие от классической, не являются _метаязыком_ логической теории. В ней таких логик (применяемых к разным случаям) очень много, но та логика, что лежит в основе такой категории, как _истинность_, одна. Так вот Будда учил тому, что _истинно_ справедливо - а потому использует _метаязык логической теории_. (Что это такое метаязык в контексте логической теории, прочитаете и узнаете из университетского учебника математической логики.)

Четыре отрицания Нагарджуны - это не логический метаязык, а _онтология_. Они описывают состояние дхарм, то, как всё есть применительно к сфере опыта - а не задают _истинность_ сказанного. Конечно же, сказанное Нагарджуной _истинно_, и он использует логический метаязык (классическую логику).

Учите матчасть. Вы не знаете ни логики, ни Дхармы. 
Замусорили форум бессвязным пустословием.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Пример гуманитарной гуманитарщины: 

"В заключение заметим, что воззрение и метафизический аппарат мадхьямаки-жентонг в том своем аспекте, который ориентирован на описание абсолютной реальности, и в силу самой природы процесса познания абсолюта высших учений[12] выходит за пределы формальной логики и опирается на диалектический способ мышления.[13] Это значит, что он пребывает вне области применимости методов прасангики и, следовательно, та критика, которой была подвергнута мадхьямака-жентонг со стороны последователей мадхъямака-прасангики, ни в коей мере не может считаться хоть сколько-нибудь корректной и адекватной реальному положению дел." (с) Александр Орлов (О сфере применимости прасангики).

Автор жжот!  :Big Grin:  Пафосно претендует на истинность сказанного, а категория истинности опирается на закон исключённого третьего презренной классической логики - которую сам отрицает. Метаязык логической теории? Не, не слышал.  :Big Grin:  Вот что происходит, когда мирские науки, как в Наланде, не изучаются.

Буддийские авторы пишут не об отказе от логики, а только о том, что недостаточно рассудочно установить верное воззрение. Нужно его ещё йогически освоить. И конечно, одной пустотности от самобытия недостаточно для Пути к Пробуждению: нужно использовать аспект ясности. 

Отказ от логики - это путь слепой веры, когда всё ибо ваистену.
Каждый имеет право. Но буддизм - не такой.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"Диалектическая логика" - это не логика в строгом смысле слова. Это методология анализа сложных социальных систем. Ни один диалектик не отказывается от формальной логики в своей практике. Он просто может не знать математическую (современную) логику, и пользоваться ей интуитивно, не более того. Бывшие кафедры марксизма-ленинизма такие, да. Аналитическая философия в России не в почёте.

Когда Будда учил причинно-зависимому возникновению, он показывал вместе с ним закон логического следования. Когда Будда учил тому, что дхарма это дхарма, а не задница, он показывал закон тождества. А когда утверждал об истинности своего Учения, закон исключённого третьего.

Что касается прасангики, то в сфере установления воззрения на пустоту от самобытия её сфера безгранична, и жентонг не имеет границы, которая жёстко отделяла бы жентонг от прасангики. (Жентонг пуст от самобытия, как и прасангика.) Другое дело, что кроме установления пустотности от самобытия, необходимо рассказывать о нюансах проявлений, о ясности. 

Прасангика такому не препятствует вообще, и может невозбранно расширяться за счёт позитивных описаний, лишь бы сохранялось пустота от самобытия. *Предмет отрицания - самобытие, а не проявления.* Отрицается исключительно самобытие. Поэтому, прасангика Гелуг - как она представлена от Большого Ламрим до Агрим Цонкапы, если не читать их через задницу - не отличается содержательно от жентонг Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула. В ней тоже есть описания нирванической проявленности, пустой от самобытия. Это не критикуемый в жентонг "рантонг" (не крайняя трактовка эволюционирующей в сторону Махаяны античной Саутрантики).

А вот детали описания ясности различаются.
Только и всего.

Пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне признаётся всеми, кто признаёт махаянский Канон.

----------

Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А вот детали описания ясности различаются.
> Только и всего.


Согласен.
Можно было и без "задницы", а то сейчас опять всё в шутку переведут.
Скажут, что прасангика - это задница.  :Frown:

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда Будда учил тому, что дхарма это дхарма, а не задница, он показывал закон тождества. А когда утверждал об истинности своего Учения, закон исключённого третьего.


Во, кажется, Евгений пересел на своего второго любимого конька - "третьего-не-дано". Первый - это ПП

А когда учил, что праджня за пределами слов и суждений или говорил, что, мол, "Татхагата не давал никакой Дхармы" - это какой закон логики?

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Согласен.
> Можно было и без "задницы", а то сейчас опять всё в шутку переведут.
> Скажут, что прасангика - это задница.


Так ведь не жалко  :Big Grin:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Во, кажется, Евгений пересел на своего второго любимого конька - "третьего-не-дано". Первый - это ПП
> 
> А когда учил, что праджня за пределами слов и суждений или говорил, что, мол, "Татхагата не давал никакой Дхармы" - это какой закон логики?


Буддийские авторы пишут не об отказе от логики, а только о том, что недостаточно рассудочно установить верное воззрение. Нужно его ещё йогически освоить. И конечно, одной пустотности от самобытия недостаточно для Пути к Пробуждению: нужно использовать аспект ясности. 

Дхарма пуста от самобытия. _Самосущей_ Дхармы - нет. Энтропия растёт.
Если не учить математическую логику, святая Дхарма в учение тиртхиков может легко перейти.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Предмет отрицания - самобытие, а не проявления.*


Ну да, отрицается самосущее в видимостях, это и есть содержание сутр Праджняпарамиты, основа Второго поворота, рангтонг.
Но изначальный ум ясного света не является видимостью (даже  будды никогда не видели и не увидят ум), поэтому его самосущее не отрицается, и это содержание сутр Третьего поворота, рангтонг. Это и есть то, что вы называете "подкладкой опыта", порождающей иллюзорный видимости, не-самосущие дхармы, но независимое от них (дхармы не являются причиной его существования).

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Ну что, найдётся рыцарь хоть один - кто смело скажет - я, именно я утверждаю несправедливость пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне? Кто смело скажет - я, именно я утверждаю, что на абсолютном уровне пустота не пуста от самобытия, и абсолютное не пусто? Хочу полюбоваться на красавца.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Буддийские авторы пишут не об отказе от логики, а только о том, что недостаточно рассудочно установить верное воззрение


Пишут, что объект окончательного постижения не охватывается логикой (праджня - за пределами слов и суждений).
Какой логический закон действует в отношении объекта, не охватываемого логикой?

Хотя, кажется, вы некогда уже отвечали на этот вопрос: действует закон искл. третьего: либо охватывается, либо нет, а третьегонедано.
Как в анекдоте про блондинку: "Вероятность встретить на улице динозавра - 50%: либо встречу, либо нет, а третьего не дано".

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну что, найдётся рыцарь хоть один - кто смело скажет - я, именно я утверждаю несправедливость пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне? Хочу полюбоваться на красавца.


Вряд ли. 
У нас здесь чат "диванного буддизма".

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну да, отрицается самосущее в видимостях, это и есть содержание сутр Праджняпарамиты, основа Второго поворота, рангтонг.
> Но изначальный ум ясного света не является видимостью (даже  будды никогда не видели и не увидят ум), поэтому его самосущее не отрицается, и это содержание сутр Третьего поворота, рангтонг. Это и есть то, что вы называете "подкладкой опыта", порождающей иллюзорный видимости, не-самосущие дхармы, но независимое от них (дхармы не являются причиной его существования).


О, Вы прямо *отрицаете* пустоту абсолютного и  пустоту пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне? 
Правда, да?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Фил

> О, Вы прямо *отрицаете* пустоту абсолютного и  пустоту пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне? 
> Правда, да?


Неприятный вопрос считается не заданным.
И ответа не требует.

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну что, найдётся рыцарь хоть один - кто смело скажет - я, именно я утверждаю несправедливость пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне? Кто смело скажет - я, именно я утверждаю, что на абсолютном уровне пустота не пуста от самобытия, и абсолютное не пусто? Хочу полюбоваться на красавца.


Ну вообще-то в читтаматре именно так и считают - ум как абсолютное не пуст от самобытия.

в Читтаматре речи нет о Пустоте ума от самобытия
_Джампа Тинлей. о Сутре сердца_

Такого воззрения, в частности, придерживался Суварнадвипа, учитель Атиши, он ведь был читтаматрином. И ничего, жил себе как-то и даже весьма успешно обучал бодхичитте. Так что не знаю, что уж тут такого страшного.
А воззрение махамадхьямаки - это практически та же читтаматра. Так что лично я не вижу особого криминала в том, чтобы утверждать, что изначальный ум (природа ума) *НЕ* пуст от самобытия.
Хотя конечно последовательные рангтонгпа с этим не согласятся. Но это уникальная фишка школы гелуг, которой они почему-то страшно гордятся ))))

И мы наверное должны заключить, что читтамарины - Асанга, Васубандху и прочие - были фиговыми логиками.
Ну да, куда уж им до Балакирева  :Big Grin:

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> О, Вы прямо *отрицаете* пустоту абсолютного и  пустоту пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне? 
> Правда, да?


А что случится если ее отрицать? Боженька накажет?

----------


## Фил

> Так что лично я не вижу особого криминала в том, чтобы утверждать, что изначальный ум (природа ума) *НЕ* пуст от самобытия.


 Но сами этого не утверждаете, тем не менее?

----------


## Neroli

Лучше скажите, Евгений, как вы можете уверенно утверждать то, чего не проверили на собственном опыте?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну вообще-то в читтаматре именно так и считают - ум как абсолютное не пуст от самобытия. Такого воззрения, в частности, придерживался Суварнадвипа, учитель Атиши, он ведь был читтаматрином. И ничего, жил себе как-то и даже весьма успешно обучал бодхичитте. Так что не знаю, что уж тут такого страшного.
> А воззрение махамадхьямаки - это практически та же читтаматра. Так что лично я не вижу особого криминала в том, чтобы утверждать, что изначальный ум (природа ума) пуст от самобытия.
> Хотя конечно последовательные рангтонгпа с этим не согласятся. Но это уникальная фишка школы гелуг, которой они почему-то страшно гордятся ))))


Если читать про Читтаматру у Джамгон Конгтрула, то конкретно у него такого нет. Необязательная версия, выходит: лишь одна из возможных трактовок. Такое самобытие ума критиковал Лонгченпа (отнюдь не гелугпинец) как коренное отличие Читтаматры от Дзогчен, в котором всё пусто от самобытия, как и должно быть. Но, ещё раз повторюсь, у Джамгон Конгтрула в его трактовке Читтаматры крайности самобытия в помине нет. Так и Саутрантика: далеко не все представители этой школы, перешедшие в Махаяну, отрицали нирванические проявления, большая часть апофатически воздерживалась от суждений (как большинство в современной Тхераваде молчит о нирване, а не отрицает её опыт), а это уже не критикуемый "рантонг".

Поэтому. Правильней сказать не "в Читтаматре", а "возможна такая трактовка Читтаматры, что".
Критиковались крайние позиции.

----------


## Фил

> А что случится если ее отрицать? Боженька накажет?


Не случится ничего.
Евгений так эмоционально написал, потому что никто такое заявление до сих пор сделать не удосужился.
Несмотря на все разговоры "об этом".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но сами этого не утверждаете, тем не менее?


Фил, вы сперва сами что-нибудь утвердите, а потом с меня спрашивайте.
Ведь если вас напрямую спросить: "Изначальный ум пуст от самобытия или нет?", то вы в согласии со своим воззрением, которое неоднократно тут излагали, должны бы ответить: "Что еще за ум? может, кукся?"

----------

Neroli (02.06.2015), Tong Po (05.06.2015), Дубинин (02.06.2015), Ондрий (02.06.2015), Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Опять же, что значит "пуст от самобытия"? Рангтонгпа скажет: раз не устоит перед окончательным логическим анализом, значит, пуст.
Да, как объект предельного рассудочного рассмотрения ум оказывается пуст. Но это один из возможных подходов.
А с точки зрения предельного опыта интроспекции (rang rig ye shes, svasamvedana) - не пуст, поскольку существует лишь в себе и через себя, как и положено истинно-сущему. ))))

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Неприятный вопрос считается не заданным.
> И ответа не требует.


Это был чисто риторический вопрос. Никто на БФ не станет *отрицать* пустоту от самобытия, 18 видов, на абсолютном уровне. Все о ней всегда памятовали, ведь абсолютное и пустота - пусты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, каждый буддист Махаяны знает, о чём Е.С. Далай-Лама учил. Даже не буду с этим спорить. Все участники треда, которые именно махаянисты, всегда признавали пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, как же иначе.

Об этом спорить нет нужды, я и не буду.

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, вы сперва сами что-нибудь утвердите, а потом с меня спрашивайте.
> Ведь если вас напрямую спросить: "Изначальный ум пуст от самобытия или нет?", то вы в согласии со своим воззрением, которое неоднократно тут излагали, должны бы ответить: "Что еще за ум? может, кукся?"


Я думаю, что изначальный ум пуст от самобытия.
Вы меня демонизируете!

----------

Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Опять же, что значит "пуст от самобытия"? Рангтонгпа скажет: раз не устоит перед окончательным логическим анализом, значит, пуст.
> Да, как объект предельного рассудочного рассмотрения ум оказывается пуст. Но это один из возможных подходов.
> А с точки зрения предельного опыта интроспекции (rang rig ye shes, svasamvedana) - не пуст, поскольку существует лишь в себе и через себя, как и положено истинно-сущему. ))))


 А у Вас есть такой опыт?

----------


## Нико

> Ну вообще-то в читтаматре именно так и считают - ум как абсолютное не пуст от самобытия.
> 
> в Читтаматре речи нет о Пустоте ума от самобытия
> _Джампа Тинлей. о Сутре сердца_
> 
> Такого воззрения, в частности, придерживался Суварнадвипа, учитель Атиши, он ведь был читтаматрином. И ничего, жил себе как-то и даже весьма успешно обучал бодхичитте. Так что не знаю, что уж тут такого страшного.
> А воззрение махамадхьямаки - это практически та же читтаматра. Так что лично я не вижу особого криминала в том, чтобы утверждать, что изначальный ум (природа ума) *НЕ* пуст от самобытия.
> Хотя конечно последовательные рангтонгпа с этим не согласятся. Но это уникальная фишка школы гелуг, которой они почему-то страшно гордятся ))))
> 
> ...


Ты уже Досточтимого начал цитировать? Приятно)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Опять же, что значит "пуст от самобытия"? Рангтонгпа скажет: раз не устоит перед окончательным логическим анализом, значит, пуст.
> Да, как объект предельного рассудочного рассмотрения ум оказывается пуст. Но это один из возможных подходов.
> А с точки зрения предельного опыта интроспекции (rang rig ye shes, svasamvedana) - не пуст, поскольку существует лишь в себе и через себя, как и положено истинно-сущему. ))))


Критикуемый "рантонгпа" это тот, кто ограничивается логическим анализом (считает, что правильные взгляды это уже вся йога), либо отрицает нирванический опыт, ясный свет, во имя пустоты. "Рантонгпа" остались во временах Саутрантики. Про два атмана - Вам в заглавный пост.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это был чисто риторический вопрос. Никто на БФ не станет *отрицать* пустоту от самобытия


Почему? я отрицаю, и только что объяснил, в каком смысле.




> махаянисты, всегда признавали пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, как же иначе.


Читтамарины не признавали, и ничо )))

Вы, Евгнений, просто зачарованы формальной логикой и за пределами своих ментальных конструктов не в состоянии что-либо усмотреть. Это род одержимости, я думаю.
Действительно, именно для таких как вы Второй поворот и является высшим, в точном соответствии с классификацией Лонгченпы, которую я тут приводил.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Фил, вы сперва сами что-нибудь утвердите, а потом с меня спрашивайте.
> Ведь если вас напрямую спросить: "Изначальный ум пуст от самобытия или нет?", то вы в согласии со своим воззрением, которое неоднократно тут излагали, должны бы ответить: "Что еще за ум? может, кукся?"


Если не Фил, то я утвердю. Пуст он, пуст.)

----------

Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Критикуемый "рантонгпа" это тот, кто ограничивается логическим анализом (считает, что правильные взгляды это уже вся йога), либо отрицает нирванический опыт, ясный свет, во имя пустоты. "Рантонгпа" остались во временах Саутрантики. Про два атмана - Вам в заглавный пост.


Ну понеслась Фоменковщина под видом истории философии.
Какой все же вздор вы порой несете.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А что случится если ее отрицать? Боженька накажет?


Нет, я просто получу эстетическое наслаждение от созерцания такой картины.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну понеслась Фоменковщина под видом истории философии.
> Какой все же вздор вы порой несете.


Вздор - это приписывать гелугпинцам отрицание нирванических проявлений. Всё пусто от самобытия, всё так и проявляется, пустым от самобытия: нирвана, ясный свет и т.д. Критикуемый "рантонг" не в Гелуг, он в головах.  :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если не Фил, то я утвердю. Пуст он, пуст.)


Твой символ веры мы уже слышали: "Вееерую во единую пустотность от себя на абсолютном ууууровне".
Ну и аминь. Дерзай, дщерь, вера твоя спасет тебя )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вздор - это приписывать гелугпинцам отрицание нирванических проявлений. Всё пусто от самобытия, всё так и проявляется, пустым от самобытия: нирвана, ясный свет и т.д. Критикуемый "рантонг" не в Гелуг, он в головах.


Проявления - это видимости, "прапанча". Будды не создают видимостей, не видят "падающих волосков" как сказано в известной метафоре.
Какие нафик проявления.

----------


## Нико

> Твой символ веры мы уже слышали: "Вееерую во единую пустотность от себя на абсолютном ууууровне".
> Ну и аминь. Дерзай, дщерь, вера твоя спасет тебя )))


А при чём тут вера? Ты отказываешь мне в наличии опыта? И думаешь, что я прямое введение не получала?)

----------


## Фил

> Твой символ веры мы уже слышали: "Вееерую во единую пустотность от себя на абсолютном ууууровне".
> Ну и аминь. Дерзай, дщерь, вера твоя спасет тебя )))


Таким образом, Вы утверждаете что изначальный ум не-пуст от самобытия?
Почему этот вопрос у Вас вызывает затруднения?
Я же хочу узнать Ваше мнение, а не кого либо ещё.
Я свою точку зрения сказал.

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты уже Досточтимого начал цитировать? Приятно)


Ну а чо? в пределах воззрения гелуг он корректно излагает, учился все же. Почему не процитировать?

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я свою точку зрения сказал.


Повторите пожалуйста, я почему-то не заметил )))
У Фила появилась точка зрения! чудо из чудес.
(Второе пришествие Германа дает плоды: у него появляются апостолы ))))

----------


## Фил

> Твой символ веры мы уже слышали: "Вееерую во единую пустотность от себя на абсолютном ууууровне".
> Ну и аминь. Дерзай, дщерь, вера твоя спасет тебя )))


Действительно, вера здесь ни при чём.

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, я просто получу эстетическое наслаждение от созерцания такой картины.


О-о, месье знает толк в извращениях...

----------

Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Повторите пожалуйста, я почему-то не заметил )))


Ну вот http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post708885

А это так важно, чтобы я сначала сказал.
Я польщен Вашим вниманием к моей скромной персоне!

----------


## Нико

> Проявления - это видимости, "прапанча". Будды не создают видимостей, не видят "падающих волосков" как сказано в известной метафоре.
> Какие нафик проявления.


Будды видят "падающие волоски", если их видят больные катарактой существа. Не преуменьшай знание будд об относительной истине.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (02.06.2015), Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Почему? я отрицаю, и только что объяснил, в каком смысле


.
Приходят Будды или нет, всё было, есть и будет пустым от самобытия. Пустота от самобытия - то, каково всё есть. Независимо от йогического познания или его отсутствия. Всё изначально (ещё до начала практики Дзогчен) уже самосовершенно, кадаг-лхундруб, всё уже пусто от самобытия и ясно. На этой основе и строится практика.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А при чём тут вера? Ты отказываешь мне в наличии опыта? И думаешь, что я прямое введение не получала?)


Прости, но мн показалось, что когда дело доходит до формулировок и суждений, ты как-то переводишь все в шутку или уходишь от ответа.
И все дело сводится к лозунгам.
Причем, похоже, не только у меня такое впечатление.

----------


## Нико

> Прости, но мн показалось, что когда дело доходит до формулировок и суждений, ты как-то переводишь все в шутку или уходишь от ответа.
> И все дело сводится к лозунгам.
> Причем, похоже, не только у меня такое впечатление.


А что мне ещё остаётся делать? В цитировании я не очень сильна). Да и не люблю это.

Если кому-то кажется, что мои слова -- простые "лозунги", вспомните учения о том, что "лучше никого не судить".

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> (Второе пришествие Германа дает плоды: у него появляются апостолы ))))


Знаете, я могу уже коллекционировать легенды про себя:
"воззрение кукуся"
"замок веры"
"Апостол Германна"

Вы просили меня озвучить свою точку зрения. 
Я подумал и озвучил ее, Германн тут вообще ни при чем.
И кстати, то что писал Германн еще под первым ником, всегда было прозрачно и понятно и мне непонятен вообще весь этот ажиотаж вокруг Германна.
Который был и тогда и который продолжается теперь.

Если есть что-то ответить человеку по существу - то какие могут быть проблемы?
Он конечно любит иногда какие-то плоские шутки присовокупить, но это же не триггер все в клоунаду превращать?

----------

Дубинин (02.06.2015), Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Будды видят "падающие волоски", если их видят больные катарактой существа. Не преуменьшай знание будд об относительной истине.


Ну да, вот эти видимости и пусты от самобытия, но не объект изначальной мудрости самоосознавания (svasamvedana), который с точки зрения рационального не является объектом, поскольку тут ум един с самим собой, без граха-грахакья.

С точки зрения рассудочного он пуст от самобытия, но не с позиции предельного опыта самоосознавания - вот так я могу сформулировать.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Сергей Хос не берётся именно *отрицать* пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Он просто не знает, что Будда учил о пустотности как _таковой_, онтологически, а не сугубо гносеологически, как в шиваизме - когда то, что видится пустым от самобытия, может со своей стороны оказаться не пустым, Абсолютом. «То, что для шуньявадинов Шунья, для познающих Брахмана - Брахман» (Аннапурна-упанишад 3.19).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я подумал и озвучил ее


Не затруднит повторить? я пропустил этот эпохальный момент.

----------


## Фил

> Прости, но мн показалось, что когда дело доходит до формулировок и суждений, ты как-то переводишь все в шутку или уходишь от ответа.
> И все дело сводится к лозунгам.
> Причем, похоже, не только у меня такое впечатление.


Давайте тогда спокойно разберемся, потому что у меня такое же впечатление о Вас. 
Вы сами задаете такой стиль общения, поэтому люди под Вас и подтягиваются.

Вот вы так и не ответили на вопрос, утверждаете Вы самобытие изначального ума или нет?

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну да, вот эти видимости и пусты от самобытия, но не объект изначальной мудрости самоосознавания (svasamvedana), который с точки зрения рационального не является объектом, поскольку тут ум един с самим собой, без граха-грахакья.
> 
> С точки зрения рассудочного он пуст от самобытия, но не с позиции предельного опыта самоосознавания - вот так я могу сформулировать.


Есть ли Брахман по ту сторону феноменального, как Вы считаете? «То, что для шуньявадинов Шунья, для познающих Брахмана - Брахман» (Аннапурна-упанишад 3.19).

----------


## Фил

> Не затруднит повторить? я пропустил этот эпохальный момент.


Сообщения №1370 и №1387



> Я думаю, что изначальный ум пуст от самобытия.


А теперь Вы можете сказать свою точку зрения?

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015), Нико (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Давайте тогда спокойно разберемся, потому что у меня такое же впечатление о Вас. 
> Вы сами задаете такой стиль общения, поэтому люди под Вас и подтягиваются.
> 
> Вот вы так и не ответили на вопрос, утверждаете Вы самобытие изначального ума или нет?


Я бы уточнил вопрос Сергею - _онтологически_.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Знаете, я могу уже коллекционировать легенды про себя:
> "воззрение кукуся"
> "замок веры"
> "Апостол Германна"


Фил, ну право, что вы так болезненно реагируете на иронию? мы же все это любя, беззлобно.
Просто если действительно смешно, трудно удержаться и не пошутить.

И примените же наконец свое знание о пустоте, отнеситесь к самому себе как к объекту, пустому от самобытия на абсолютном и относительном уровне.
И все обиды тут же исчезнут.

----------

Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сообщения №1370 и №1387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Я думаю, что изначальный ум пуст от самобытия.


То есть нашлась все же одна *не кукуся*, о которой вы сами можете нечто с уверенностью утверждать как об объекте, и это - изначальный ум?
Уже хорошо.




> А теперь Вы можете сказать свою точку зрения?


Уже сказал:



> С точки зрения рассудочного анализа он пуст от самобытия, но не с позиции предельного опыта самоосознавания (svasamvedana) - вот так я могу сформулировать.





> Я бы уточнил вопрос Сергею - _онтологически_.


Да, предельный опыт интроспекции ведет именно в сферу онтологического занания.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну да, вот эти видимости и пусты от самобытия, но не объект изначальной мудрости самоосознавания (svasamvedana), который с точки зрения рационального не является объектом, поскольку тут ум един с самим собой, без граха-грахакья..


А кто в Гелуг станет утверждать, что асанскрита дхармы вдруг выстраиваются в санскрита-конструкт граха-грахакья? Это коренное падение Ваджраяны. Адский адЪ. Асанскрита дхармы нирваны - асанскрита.




> С точки зрения рассудочного он пуст от самобытия, но не с позиции предельного опыта самоосознавания - вот так я могу сформулировать.


Рассудочный ум, санскрита, постигает верное рассудочное представление (верное, это когда означающее имеет отношение к означаемому, когда слова дают намёк на действительное положение дел, а не являются бессмысленном "лыоаываай"). Йогическое восприятие, асанскрита, постигает действительное положение дел напрямую. Недостаточно просто знать, что всё пусто от самобытия - нужно йогически освоить, как и учил Чже Цонкапа.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Битва с ветряными мельницами гелугпинского "рантонга" продолжается.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Я бы уточнил вопрос Сергею - _онтологически_.


Вот чего я всегда не любила, как вторая-поворотчица, так слов "онтологическое"и "гносеологическое" применительно к буддизму. Ибо там разницы нет. Её находят, правда, в "Маха-паринирване-сутре". )))

----------


## Фил

> То есть нашлась все же одна не кукуся, о которой можно что-то с уверенностью утверждать как об объекте, и это - изначальный ум?
> Уже хорошо.


 Не совсем. Чтобы Вы поняли правильно, я не утверждаю объект. Я утверждаю отсутствие самобытия, на данный момент мне не важна объективность изначального ума. Я говорю об отсутствии самобытия, а чего - не важно.

А у Вас есть такой предельный опыт самоосознавания?
Или это пока теоретически?

Если не хотите отвечать, просто обозначьте, что на эту тему Вы не будете говорить, я не буду больше этот вопрос задавать.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Приходят Будды или нет, всё было, есть и будет пустым от самобытия. Это данность, порядок вещей. Пустота от самобытия не является неким продуктом йогического познания - йогически познаётся таковость. Мало правильно философски что-то понимать, нужно ещё йогически освоить понятое. Этому учит Чже Цонкапа, и школа Гелуг вообще.

----------


## Фил

> "лыоаываай"


 Надо было мне это слово использовать, было бы теперь меньше проблем.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015), Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> С точки зрения рассудочного анализа он пуст от самобытия, но не с позиции предельного опыта самоосознавания (svasamvedana) - вот так я могу сформулировать.


А что это такое: предельный опыт самоосознавания??? Мы уж тут измучились с тобой. Я повторила, что получала прямое введение. И что там такого, расходящегося с рангтонг?

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не совсем. Чтобы Вы поняли правильно, я не утверждаю объект. Я утверждаю отсутствие самобытия, на данный момент мне не важна объективность изначального ума. Я говорю об отсутствии самобытия, а чего - не важно.


Вообще-то с точки зрения буддизма это неправильный подход. Сперва надо определить объект отрицания, иначе окажется, что вы говорите вовсе ни о чем, а разговор ни о чем - пустословие.




> А у Вас есть такой предельный опыт самоосознавания?
> Или это пока теоретически?


Предельный опыт самоосознавания есть только у будд.
Поэтому и интересно, что и как об этом говорится в традиции.
Анализ текста и герменевтика - вот наш инструмент.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Предельный опыт самоосознавания есть только у будд.
> Поэтому и интересно, что и как об этом говорится в традиции.
> Анализ текста и герменевтика - вот наш инструмент.


Логический анализ текста.

Герменевтический круг.

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, вот эти видимости и пусты от самобытия, но не объект изначальной мудрости самоосознавания (svasamvedana), который с точки зрения рационального не является объектом, поскольку тут ум един с самим собой, без граха-грахакья.
> 
> С точки зрения рассудочного он пуст от самобытия, но не с позиции предельного опыта самоосознавания - вот так я могу сформулировать.


А при чём тут рассудочный какой-то? У Будды есть Дхармакая, которая, как известно, делится на Джнянадхармакаю и Свабхавикакаю. Первое -- это всеведение,, второе -- пустота этого всеведения. Всё просто на самом деле, как ты любишь говорить).

----------

Дубинин (02.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Недостаточно просто знать, что всё пусто от самобытия - нужно йогически освоить, как и учил Чже Цонкапа.


Ну да, поэтому Горампа и говорил, что йогические методы, построенные на философии Цонкапы, ведут лишь к познанию пустоты, но не абсолютного объекта высшего постижения.
В этом же и Лонгченпа упрекает последовательных рангтонгпа.
А начало такой точки зрения - в сутрах Третьего поворота, которые в гелуг считаются имеющими окончательный смысл, а в остальных школах - относительный.
Все сходится с тем. что я говорю )))

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармакая, которая, как известно, делится на Джнянадхармакаю и Свабхавикакаю. Первое -- это всеведение,, второе -- пустота этого всеведения.


Если второе -- лишь пустота, то ее следовало бы назвать А-свабхавикакая, не? )))))

----------

Ондрий (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну да, поэтому Горампа и говорил, что йогические методы, построенные на философии Цонкапы, ведут лишь к познанию пустоты, но не абсолютного объекта высшего постижения.
> В этом же и Лонгченпа упрекает последовательных рангтонгпа.
> А начало такой точки зрения - в сутрах Третьего поворота, которые в гелуг считаются имеющими окончательный смысл, а в остальных школах - относительный.
> Все сходится с тем. что я говорю )))


В том, что касается пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне (независимо от того, практикует сейчас человек или нет), Второй поворот окончателен. В том, что касается описаний ясности (освоение которой *необходимо* для Пробуждения), Третий поворот окончателен. 

Горампа критиковал крайние трактовки, некую возможность, а не философию Цонкапы как таковую. Когда одна школа находит в учении другой возможность неправильных трактовок, учёные указывают на проблему. Это полезно всем. Это не спор об общем фундаменте школ. О пустоте от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, как данности, таковости - не спорят. Все каноничные махаянисты её признают.

----------


## Нико

> Если второе -- лишь пустота, то ее следовало бы назвать А-свабхавикакая, не? )))))


"Назывателем" не я была в тот момент).

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, поэтому Горампа и говорил, что йогические методы, построенные на философии Цонкапы, ведут *лишь к познанию пустоты*, но не абсолютного объекта высшего постижения.


Этого мало что ли???? Парамартхасатья. "Истина для высшего объекта". Ещё чего-то выше надо было???)))) (Ржу нимагу).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В том, что касается пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне (независимо от того, практикует сейчас человек или нет), Второй поворот окончателен. В том, что касается описаний ясности (освоение которой необходимо для Пробуждения), Третий поворот окончателен.


В таком случае, откуда берется их иерархическая соподчиненность как высшего и низшего, о которой говорится в самих сутрах и в комментариях авторов, в частности, Лнгченпы?




> Горампа критиковал крайние трактовки, некую возможность, а не философию Цонкапы как таковую.


Думаю, это не соответствует истине. Иначе отчего бы его сочинения оказались под запретом в Тибете?
Да и в буддологии это известный факт: Горампа критиковал именно Цонкапу, причем по основным вопросам.

----------


## Фил

> Вообще-то с точки зрения буддизма это неправильный подход. Сперва надо определить объект отрицания, иначе окажется, что вы говорите вовсе ни о чем, а разговор ни о чем - пустословие.


Мне так не очень нравится.
Я далеко не всегда могу определить объект отрицания.
И я не всегда могу что-то отрицать.
Например я не могу отрицать существование Бога, потому что я не знаю, что это.
Мне надо сначала выяснить у тех, кто как они считают, знают, что такое Бог, как он существует.
Тогда я смогу показать безосновательность их убеждений. Т.е. их убеждения базируются на вере.

А как я сам могу определить объект отрицания?
У меня фантазии не хватит.

----------

Нико (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть ли Брахман по ту сторону феноменального, как Вы считаете? «То, что для шуньявадинов Шунья, для познающих Брахмана - Брахман» (Аннапурна-упанишад 3.19).


Мы уже говорили, в чем отличие Брахмана от изн. ума: брахман как истинносущее один в мире, а изн. ум множественен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну фсе, ребята, трое на одного - это перебор, у меня пальцы устали. Пойду-ка я пожалуй на огороде косить )))
А там глядишь и  @*Ондрий* подтянется. )))

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, это не соответствует истине. Иначе отчего бы его сочинения оказались под запретом в Тибете?
> Да и в буддологии это известный факт: Горампа критиковал именно Цонкапу, причем по основным вопросам.


Потому что тарабарщину нёс. Любопытно, что Амдо Гедуна Чопела сочинения не запретили в Тибете)))))))))).

----------


## Нико

> Ну фсе, ребята, трое на одного - это перебор, у меня пальцы устали. Пойду-ка я пожалуй на огороде косить )))
> А там глядишь и  @*Ондрий* подтянется. )))


Надейся на Ондрия, но и сам не плошай).

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что тарабарщину нёс. Любопытно, что Амдо Гедуна Чопела сочинения не запретили в Тибете)))))))))).


Да брось, Гедуна Чопела вообще в тюрьме сгноили и весь архив конфисковали. Если б не англичане да не Рерих, мы бы может и не узнали о нем ничего.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Знаете, я могу уже коллекционировать легенды про себя:
> "воззрение кукуся"
> "замок веры"
> "Апостол Германна"
> 
> Вы просили меня озвучить свою точку зрения. 
> Я подумал и озвучил ее...


Извините Фил, что вам какие-то ярлыки навешивают. не обижайтесь. Просто вы подставляетесь открыто.

Образные выражения смягчают накал полемики.
Буквально несколько постов назад, вы спрашивали что делать тем, кто не верит в боженьку(изначальный ум).
Когда вас попросили открыться и просветить ваш "замок веры", вы вдруг начинаете его достраивать с учетом веры в изначальный ум(или непонятно что).
Со стороны это выглядит так, что на самом деле ваш замок не достроен, и как только его начинают освещать логическими вопросами оппонентов, он начинает на глазах трансформироваться в "Нечто". Что то такое туманное, расплывчатое, меняющееся под воздействием лучей логики.
  Претензии на то что вы держите свой замок в тени, были оправданы. И вот что выходит, когда вы чуток открываетесь.

Откройтесь по полной, тогда будет по настоящему интересная беседа.
Замечания к Нико, от Сергея тоже вижу справедливыми. Держит свой замок веры только наполовину на свету, а вторую половину всячески затемняет. И вопросы освещающие эту темную сторону "луны" всячески игнорирует.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015), Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да брось, Гедуна Чопела вообще в тюрьме сгноили и весь архив конфисковали. Если б не англичане да не Рерих, мы бы может и не узнали о нем ничего.


А где-то топчут, рвут георгиевские ленточки. Топчут и рвут! Топчут и рвут! Топчут и рвут!

----------

Денис Евгеньев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> В таком случае, откуда берется их иерархическая соподчиненность как высшего и низшего, о которой говорится в самих сутрах и в комментариях авторов, в частности, Лнгченпы?


Кто не способен полностью понять пустоту от самобытия, тому лучше шлифовать учения Второго поворота, а не браться за Третий. Ничего не поймёт. Для Третьего поворота требуются уже очень хорошие способности.

----------


## Фил

> Буквально несколько постов назад, вы спрашивали что делать тем, кто не верит в боженьку(изначальный ум).
> Когда вас попросили открыться и просветить ваш "замок веры", вы вдруг начинаете его достраивать с учетом веры в изначальный ум(или непонятно что).


 Дело в том, что у меня проблемы с верой. Я не говорил про "веру изначальный ум" или что-то еще.
Я говорил об отсутствии самобытия в наблюдаемых явлениях.
Чтобы утверждать что-то о ненаблюдаемых явлениях нужно к ним придти с помощью умозаключения из наблюдаемых.
И этого мы тоже сделать не можем.
Проблема отсутствия гвоздя, на который можно повесить что-то: бытие, имена, язык - рассматривается в трудах античных скептиков, мадхъямиков и нео-скептиков.

Я ничего не скрываю и всегда это говорил.
У среднестатистического человека это вызывает шок, потому что "нужно во что-то верить".
Это Страх Пустоты, Тошнота, Экзистенциальное Одиночество, Ответственность - много синонимов.

Но ничего страшного в этом нет.
Можно верить во что-то, можно не-верить во что-то.
А можно идти посередине.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015), Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да брось, Гедуна Чопела вообще в тюрьме сгноили и весь архив конфисковали. Если б не англичане да не Рерих, мы бы может и не узнали о нем ничего.


Зато теперь на тибетском языке его биографию и сочинения тиражируют в больших масштабах.))))

----------


## Нико

> Кто не способен полностью понять пустоту от самобытия, тому лучше шлифовать учения Второго поворота, а не браться за Третий. Ничего не поймёт. Для Третьего поворота требуются уже очень хорошие способности.


А в чём там "острота"-то заключается? Все способны понять, что у нас есть природа будды. Хотя Торчинов, кажется, говорил, что не у всех. Эту природу будды уже разложили аж на три части, но суть от этого не изменилась.)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Горампа критиковал крайние трактовки, некую возможность, а не философию Цонкапы как таковую.


Ага, десять раз.

*Копипаста:*
Gorampa,  in  the  Lta  ba  ngan  sel (Eliminating the Erroneous  View),  accuses Tsongkhapa of being “seized by demons”  (bdud kyis zin pa) and  in  the  Lta  bdi  shan  ybyed  (Distinguishing Views) decries him as a “nihilistic Madhyamika”  (dbu  ma chad lta ba) who is spreading “demonic words”  (bdud kyi tshig).

Sonam Thakchoe, Jay L. Garfield — The Two Truths Debate - Tsongkhapa and Gorampa on the Middle Way

*Если кто-то по-английски не понимает:*
Горампа в «Устранении ошибочного воззрения» обвиняет Цонкапу в том, что в него «вселились демоны», а в «Различении взглядов» порицает его как «нигилистичного мадхьямика», распространяющего «демонические слова».

Сонам Тагчок, Джей Л. Гарфилд —Спор о двух истинах — Цонкапа и Горампа о Срединном Пути

*И ещё:*
Even as serious a scholar as Go rams pa cannot resist suggesting, for example, that Tsong kha pa’s supposed conversations with Mañjuśhri may have been a dialogue with a demon instead.

Jose I. Cabezon. Geshe Lobsang Dargyay — Freedom from Extremes - Gorampa's Distinguishing the Views and the Polemics of Emptiness

*По-русски:*
Даже такие серьёзные учёные, как Горампа, не могли удержаться от заявлений, например, что беседы Цонкапы с якобы Манджушри возможно были беседой с демоном.

Хосе Кабесон, Геше Лобсанг Даргье.Свобода от крайностей —Различение взглядов и полемика о пустоте Горампы

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это Страх Пустоты,


Это правильно замечено. Во время второго поворота сколько архатов умерли от разрыва сердца? Потому что не могли себя нигде найти. И другие случаи позже были, когда монахи, во время учения, хватались за свои одежды, ибо искали себя, но не находили? Какой тут атман может быть????

----------

Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Даже такие серьёзные учёные, как Горампа, не могли удержаться от заявлений, например, что беседы Цонкапы с якобы Манджушри на самом деле были беседой с демоном.


Зависть, что ли?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Зависть, что ли?


А у Вас к Сергею Хосу зависть, когда вы его в ложных взглядах обвиняете?

----------

Vidyadhara (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Мы уже говорили, в чем отличие Брахмана от изн. ума: брахман как истинносущее один в мире, а изн. ум множественен.


Да и это *только* вопрос веры/постулатов т.к.  оба "объекта" трансцендентны, запредельны логике и непосредственному наблюдению. Тут уж кому как нравится.

Профессор читает лекцию о солипсизме. Лекция настолько убедительна, что как только она заканчивается, несколько студентов спешат пожать руку профессора. 
- Великолепно. Я согласен с каждым словом!, - искренне признается один студент.
 - Я тоже, - говорит другой.
- Мне очень приятно это слышать, - говорит профессор. - Так редко представляется возможность встретить собратьев-солипсистов

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Дубинин (02.06.2015), Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если не Фил, то я утвердю. Пуст он, пуст.)



Два часа ночи. Гаишник спит дома с женой, вдруг начинает дёргаться и орать: 
- Фура! Фура! Тормози ее!
Жена гладит и успокаивает: 
- Тише, тише, дорогой! Пустая она, пустая!

----------


## Нико

> А у Вас к Сергею Хосу тоже зависть, когда вы его в ложных взглядах обвиняете?


Сергей Хос, который редактировал мой перевод беседы ламы Цонкапы с Ваджрапани (через ньингмапинского ламу), пока не сказал, что это был разговор с духом. И мне нечему завидовать. Учения Будды обширны и токмо на БФ их делят и делят.

----------


## Нико

А вот от* Eternal Jew* привет:


Я заглянул в пару тем и понял, что
если в настоящее время не виртуально, а вполне физически подогнать к
"БФ" санитарную машину из психбольницы, быстро сделать перекличку среди
участников данных тем (они примерно одни и те же), после чего быстро
упаковать их и увезти на лечение - вреда не будет; зато - сплошная
польза - как для них самих, так и для окружающих! И ведь я прав.

... А вообще, я даже на этом примере отлично вижу, как повезло мне с
учителями! Ни один из них, что ЧНР, ННР, Уле, ЕС Кармапа, да и другие
НИКОГДА НИ ЕДИНОЙ фразы при мне или в книгах не произнесли/написали,
которая была бы посвящена этой мути и срани типа "пустоты пустоты" или
"сравнительному анализу атмана, анатмана и т.п."

А произнесли бы - я б встал, прилюдно выматерился и никогда бы там
больше не появлялся, невзирая на титулы: хоть "тулку", хоть "ринпоче"
или целое "святейшество". Но хорошо, что у нас такой случай НЕВОЗМОЖЕН в
принципе, ибо все мои учителя - практики, а не сбрендившие на изъеденных
монастырскими крысами книжках теоретики! Вот поэтому я так рад.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

И кстати, Нико, где хвалёное уважение к учителям? Это вообще нормально, предполагать у Горампы зависть?

Да, учения Будды именно что обширны. И если бы я был сакьяпа, у меня было бы полное право считать Цонкапу одержимым демонами на основании учений Будды  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Ондрий (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И кстати, Нико, где хвалёное уважение к учителям? Это вообще нормально, предполагать у Горампы зависть?
> 
> Да, учения Будды именно что обширны. И если бы я был сакьяпа, у меня было бы полное право считать Цонкапу одержимым демонами на основании учений Будды


Я не совсем поняла Вашу мысль. Горампа -- не мой учитель, почему я его должна считать святым? И если Вы были бы сакьяпой....В сакья Цонкапа почитается отлично, не беспокойтесь об этом. )

----------


## Ондрий

> А у Вас к Сергею Хосу зависть, когда вы его в ложных взглядах обвиняете?


не исключено )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Этого мало что ли???? Парамартхасатья. "Истина для высшего объекта". Ещё чего-то выше надо было???)))) (Ржу нимагу).


Не знаком с тибетским дискурсом, но сама проблематика не узко тибетская.

Сун Сан учит с помощью круга дзен, в котором пустота это 180 градусов, 270 градусов это магия, и только 360 градусов "просто как это".
В этом смысле пустота это лишь освобождение от цепляния к форме и к мышлению. Но цепляние к пустоте так же необходимо преодолеть.

Однако, ошибка думать, будто бы в сутрах праджняпарамиты этого нет. Говорится о нирване и об аннутара самьяк самбодхи. Это и есть пустота и абсолютный объект высшего постижения. 

То же касается и палийского канона. Есть ниббана, есть татхагата.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> не исключено )))


А, давай разберёмся тогда. Я сегодня как раз злая).

----------


## Нико

> Не знаком с тибетским дискурсом, но сама проблематика не узко тибетская.
> 
> Сун Сан учит с помощью круга дзен, в котором пустота это 180 градусов, 270 градусов это магия, и только 360 градусов "просто как это".
> В этом смысле пустота это лишь освобождение от цепляния к форме и к мышлению. Но цепляние к пустоте так же необходимо преодолеть.
> 
> Однако, ошибка думать, будто бы в сутрах праджняпарамиты этого нет. Говорится о нирване и об аннутара самьяк самбодхи. Это и есть пустота и абсолютный объект высшего постижения. 
> 
> То же касается и палийского канона. Есть ниббана, есть татхагата.


Я же говорю о следующем: "парам" -- высшее, "артха" -- объект. "Сатья" -- истина. "Истина для высшего объекта". Какие тут атманы, простите???

----------


## Ондрий

> А вот от* Eternal Jew* привет:
> ......
> [пустословие и брань]
> ......


Вот зачем, Нико, Вы ЭТО запостили? Как аргумент к вашей позиции? Очень, надо сказать, плохая попытка и плохие товарищи на пути.
Вы процитировали слова "мутня, срань, изъеденные монастырскими крысами *книжки*" - это вот с такой оценкой текстов буддадхармы Вы соглашаетесь? Мдаа.

----------

Фил (02.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот зачем, Нико, Вы ЭТО запостили? Как аргумент к вашей позиции? Очень, надо сказать, плохая попытка и плохие товарищи на пути.
> Вы процитировали слова "мутня, срань, изъеденные монастырскими крысами *книжки*" - это вот с такой оценкой текстов буддадхармы Вы соглашаетесь? Мдаа.


Я запостила не от того, что с ним соглашаюсь. Он просто сам почему-то не хочет-не может это постить)))).

----------


## Нико

Лично я бы хотела от Ондрия его мнения по теме.. Без цитат)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я запостила не от того, что с ним соглашаюсь. Он просто сам почему-то не хочет-не может это постить)))).


Да понятно, что был порыв, но я все же верю в лучшее в людях и Вы, как обычно, просто не читали, что написано даже у Ваших "защитников" (((

----------


## Ондрий

> Лично я бы хотела от Ондрия его мнения по теме.. Без цитат)


Здрасьте, приехали, а я что тут писал раньше? Опять не читали? Да и ни одной цитаты как раз и не запостил. вроде бы...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я не совсем поняла Вашу мысль. Горампа -- не мой учитель, почему я его должна считать святым?


Моя мысль состоит в том, что следует отказаться от двойных стандартов и либо уважительно относиться к Горампе, который не Ваш учитель, либо прекратить призывать уважительно относиться к Цонкапе тех, не чей это учитель.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да понятно, что был порыв, но я все же верю в лучшее в людях и Вы, как обычно, просто не читали, что написано даже у Ваших "защитников" (((


Он не защитник мой. Я всё время с ним спорю. )))

----------


## Нико

> Моя мысль состоит в том, что следует отказаться от двойных стандартов и либо уважительно относиться к Горампе, который не Ваш учитель, либо прекратить призывать уважительно относиться к Цонкапе тех, не чей это учитель.


Легко. Просто закроем разговор об этом "во избежание".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Здрасьте, приехали, а я что тут писал раньше? Опять не читали? Да и ни одной цитаты как раз и не запостил. вроде бы...


Да повторите, ибо тут столько постов было, что уже не нахожу вашу мысль).

----------


## Лося

> Это правильно замечено. Во время второго поворота сколько архатов умерли от разрыва сердца? Потому что не могли себя нигде найти. И другие случаи позже были, когда монахи, во время учения, хватались за свои одежды, ибо искали себя, но не находили? Какой тут атман может быть????


  Какие трусливые эти монахи, что даже от переживания анатмана умирали от страха.
  Представляю как бы они испугались если бы дожили до момента переживания маха-атмана из третьего поворота.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я же говорю о следующем: "парам" -- высшее, "артха" -- объект. "Сатья" -- истина. "Истина для высшего объекта". Какие тут атманы, простите???


С самого начала учения Будды, и через все и любые повороты, высшим объектом истины было, есть, остается и будет всегда, нерожденное, срединный путь, цепь взаимообусловленности. Это все и есть один объект, проникновение в который связано с постижением пустоты всех явлений, всех совокупностей явлений, всех звеньев и самой пустоты. 

Видение "как есть" заключено в проникновении в условия возникновения и прекращения, и тогда ясно, что все обусловленное - непостоянно, зависимо, а значит - ненадежно (т.е. цепляние за это влечет гору страданий)

Разве второй или третий поворот как-то отменяют это?

Атман - это слово, которое может быть использовано верно, а может быть использовано неверно. Верно, когда говорится о надежде найти необусловленное, а обуславливающее.

И тогда мы обнаруживаем, что единственный такой атман - это цепь взаимообусловленности. Но изучая ее, мы обнаруживаем, что эта цепь не имеет собственных свойств и характеристик, она пуста от всего возникающего так же, как зеркало пусто от своих отражений.

Мы обнаруживаем, что абсолютная реальность, махаатман - это только эти самые 12 звеньев взаимообусловленности.

----------


## Нико

> Какие трусливые эти монахи, что даже от переживания анатмана умирали от страха.
>   Представляю как бы они испугались если бы дожили до момента переживания маха-атмана из третьего поворота.


Наоборот всё, Лося. Когда не находишь себя, любимого, боишься). А когда находишь свой маха-атман, радуешься, что ты "тут".

----------

Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Наоборот всё, Лося. Когда не находишь себя, любимого, боишься). А когда находишь свой маха-атман, радуешься, что ты "тут".


"Свой"?  :Smilie:  "Ты"??  :Smilie:  "Тут"???  :Smilie: 
Вот уж нечему радоваться

----------


## Ондрий

> Да повторите, ибо тут столько постов было, что уже не нахожу вашу мысль).


Это для меня, увы, не новость (((
Чего же вы от меня хотите?

Мнѣ какъ атѣисту брахманiсткаго толку правоцѣнтрiческаго крыла протокриптошактiстовъ уже давно все едино)))

Но извольте - раз, 2 3 4 5 6

Если бы Вы внимательно читали, то поняли бы, что никто тут не подвергал критике положения всех 3х колесниц. 
Каждая из оных прекрасно справляется со своими задачами, предлагая соответствующие методы достижения своих целей.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Won Soeng (02.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Дело в том, что у меня проблемы с верой. Я не говорил про "веру изначальный ум" или что-то еще.
> Я говорил об отсутствии самобытия в наблюдаемых явлениях.
> Чтобы утверждать что-то о ненаблюдаемых явлениях нужно к ним придти с помощью умозаключения из наблюдаемых.
> И этого мы тоже сделать не можем.
> Проблема отсутствия гвоздя, на который можно повесить что-то: бытие, имена, язык - рассматривается в трудах античных скептиков, мадхъямиков и нео-скептиков.
> 
> Я ничего не скрываю и всегда это говорил.
> У среднестатистического человека это вызывает шок, потому что "нужно во что-то верить".
> Это Страх Пустоты, Тошнота, Экзистенциальное Одиночество, Ответственность - много синонимов.
> ...


Вы открылись в этой короткой фразе "Я думаю, что изначальный ум пуст от самобытия. "
Больше признаний от вас пока не наблюдал.
Но даже в этой короткой фразе вы умудрились опереться на то во что не верите.

Ну хорошо, допустим вы не это имели ввиду, а об отсутствии самобытия в наблюдаемых явлениях.
Никто с этим и не спорит. Сергей тоже так говорил.

Но давайте разберемся с осознанностью анатмана
  Осознавание себя не телом, и не нахождение себя вовсе не говорит что осознанность не имеет самобытия.
  Осознавание маха-атмана тоже включает в себя чувство я не тело и ничто из мира. Оно запредельно миру. И тоже не говорит что осознанность маха-атмана не имеет самобытия. Раз осознанность осознается значит обладает самобытием.

Потеря себя в мире, не отрицает маха-атман, и не противоречит анатману, но добавляет к имеющемуся более сильную осознанности или великую мощь пробужденного сознания, как сказано в махапаринирвана сутре.

----------

Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это для меня, увы, не новость (((
> Чего же вы от меня хотите?
> 
> Мнѣ какъ атѣисту брахманiстсткаго толку правоцѣнтрiческаго крыла криптошактiстовъ уже давно все едино)))
> 
> Но извольте - раз, 2 3 4 5 6
> 
> Если бы Вы внимательно читали, то поняли бы, что никто тут не подвергал критике положения всех 3х колесниц. 
> Каждая из оных прекрасно справляется со своими задачами, предлагая соответствующие методы достижения своих целей.


Спасибо). Один комментарий можно? Сергей Хос не владеет воззрением второго поворота, тут я буду категорична.)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это для меня, увы, не новость (((
> Чего же вы от меня хотите?
> 
> Мнѣ какъ атѣисту брахманiстсткаго толку правоцѣнтрiческаго крыла протокриптошактiстовъ уже давно все едино)))
> 
> Но извольте - раз, 2 3 4 5 6
> 
> Если бы Вы внимательно читали, то поняли бы, что никто тут не подвергал критике положения всех 3х колесниц. 
> Каждая из оных прекрасно справляется со своими задачами, предлагая соответствующие методы достижения своих целей.


Повторение - мать учения. А со временем и мысли становятся яснее, и предмет борьбы - все менее привлекающе-отталкивающим.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо). Один комментарий можно? Сергей Хос не владеет воззрением второго поворота, тут я буду категорична.)


Потому что спорит с ним?

----------

Neroli (02.06.2015), Tong Po (05.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Потому что спорит с ним?


Он никогда его не понимал, он чистый ньингмапинец. Это не его вина, а карма))))

----------

Алексей А (02.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Наоборот всё, Лося. Когда не находишь себя, любимого, боишься). А когда находишь свой маха-атман, радуешься, что ты "тут".


  Нико, это потому что вы путаете маха-атман изначальный ум и чистую осознанность своего сознания, с эгоцентристским я, который чувствует что он тут.
Маха-атман не тут и не там, он просто есть и запределен миру двойственности.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Спасибо). Один комментарий можно? Сергей Хос не владеет воззрением второго поворота, тут я буду категорична.)


Побуждение к обсуждению человека в третьем лице при его присутствии считаю моветоном. Но если Вы настаиваете, могу ответить на это только одной мыслью - Вы ошибаетесь, утверждая оное, превратно толкуя его высказывания. С.Хос прекрасно владеет не только воззрением всех 3х колесниц, но знаниями в других областях, при этом имея прекрасный аналитический ум и высокую эрудицию. Чего не скажешь об иных "преданных". Возможно Вы просто не понимаете о чем у него (и других) идет речь, это мое личное оценочное мнение, раз уж Вы его изволите узнать. Допускаю, что и оно ошибочное, однако иных выводов у меня, увы, нет. Косвенно это подтверждается (и не только у вас) периодическим срывом на агрессивный тон, в просторечии именуемым "ты чо, самый умный?", а при его пробуксовывании - на игривый))))

P.S. Все эти оценки никак не отменяют моего несогласия с С.Хосом (и другими, даже о ужас, с Вантусом и Legba и это для нормальных людей - нормально) по некоторым *иным* вопросам, ранее нами обсуждавшимся, но это уже совсем другая история.

----------

Neroli (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, это потому что вы путаете маха-атман изначальный ум и чистую осознанность своего сознания, с эгоцентристским я, который чувствует что он тут.
> Маха-атман не тут и не там, он просто есть и запределен миру двойственности.


А Вы уже заметили эту запредельность, Лося?

----------

Дубинин (02.06.2015), Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Он никогда его не понимал, он чистый ньингмапинец. Это не его вина, а карма))))


И не только он. Многим, даже хорошо знающим теоретическую базу мадхьямики, воззрение видится, как "иллюзорный мир, порожденный умом, где все отрицается, а функционируют названия".

----------

Won Soeng (02.06.2015), Дубинин (02.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Могу ответить на это только одной мыслью - Вы ошибаетесь, утверждая оное, превратно толкуя его высказывания. С.Хос прекрасно владеет не только воззрением всех 3х колесниц, но знаниями в других областях, при этом имея прекрасный аналитический ум и высокую эрудицию. Чего не скажешь об иных "преданных". Возможно Вы просто не понимаете о чем у него (и других) идет речь, это мое личное оценочное мнение, допускаю что и оно ошибочное, но иных выводов у меня, увы, нет. Косвенно это подтверждается (и не только у вас) периодическим срывом на агрессивный тон, в просторечии именуемым "ты чо, самый умный?"
> 
> P.S. Все эти оценки никак не отменяют моего несогласия с С.Хосом по некоторым *другим* вопросам, ранее нами обсуждавшимся, но это уже совсем другая история.


Я-то с ним работала по учениям, связанным с праджняпарамитой и её толкованиями. А Вы только издалека судите. При этом я говорю, что он -- прекрасный специалист, отличный переводчик и мой друг. А Вы что ответите?

----------

Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> А Вы уже заметили эту запредельность, Лося?


  Ну конечно.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Он никогда его не понимал, он чистый ньингмапинец. Это не его вина, а карма))))


Я тоже ньингмапинец. Тут проблема никак не в Ньингма: учения Второго поворота безусловно признаются окончательными в том, что касается пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. В том же, что касается полноты учений, окончателен Третий (без освоения пустой от самобытия _ясности_ - Пробудиться нельзя). 

Второй поворот необходим, но недостаточен.

----------


## Neroli

> Я-то с ним работала по учениям, связанным с праджняпарамитой и её толкованиями. А Вы только издалека судите. При этом я говорю, что он -- прекрасный специалист, отличный переводчик и мой друг. А Вы что ответите?


Бедный С.Хос. Интересно можно ли косить и икать одновременно?))

----------

Ондрий (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> А Вы только издалека судите.


Этого вполне достаточно, если читать что и как человек пишет. Я не понимаю к чему вы ведете? Отчаянно ищите у него недостатки? Мне это не интересно.



> При этом я говорю, что он -- прекрасный специалист, отличный переводчик и мой друг. А Вы что ответите?


А я *еще* что-то должен отвечать?

----------


## Ондрий

> Бедный С.Хос. Интересно можно ли косить и икать одновременно?))


Если не только косить, но и забивать - то можно.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Бедный С.Хос. Интересно можно ли косить и икать одновременно?))


  Легко.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Я не понимаю к чему вы ведете? Отчаянно ищите у него недостатки? Мне это не интересно.


Да мы всё время ищем друг у друга недостатки в воззрениях. Пора бы уже с этим смириться).

----------


## Neroli

Ой, сколько специалистов))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Какие трусливые эти монахи, что даже от переживания анатмана умирали от страха.
>   Представляю как бы они испугались если бы дожили до момента переживания маха-атмана из третьего поворота.


Не трусливые, нет. Просто очень серьёзные, без игры. Им всё сразу и открылось: ценой психологического шока. Кто-то наверняка умер, люди и от меньших потрясений могут умирать.

----------


## Нико

> Я тоже ньингмапинец. Тут проблема никак не в Ньингма: учения Второго поворота безусловно признаются окончательными в том, что касается пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. В том же, что касается полноты учений, окончателен Третий (без освоения пустой от самобытия _ясности_ - Пробудиться нельзя). 
> 
> Второй поворот необходим, но недостаточен.


А я вот, видимо, не буду в этой жизни ньингмапинкой. Позор))))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Проблема отсутствия гвоздя, на который можно повесить что-то: бытие, имена, язык - рассматривается в трудах античных скептиков, мадхъямиков и нео-скептиков.


Скептики только допускают, мадхьямики уверенно утверждают. У скептиков в распоряжении только разум, которым они честно пользуются, мадхьямики же доверяют опыту Будды и святых, о котором те рассказали людям: верят в то, что сами ещё не познали, верят в данные прямого йогического восприятия.

----------

Vidyadhara (02.06.2015), Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну конечно.


А где?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А я вот, видимо, не буду в этой жизни ньингмапинкой. Позор))))


А зачем? В Гелуг уже всё есть для Пробуждения за одну жизнь.

----------


## Нико

> А зачем? В Гелуг уже всё есть для Пробуждения за одну жизнь.


Ну говорят же, что это для "средних способностей".)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А в чём там "острота"-то заключается? Все способны понять, что у нас есть природа будды. Хотя Торчинов, кажется, говорил, что не у всех. Эту природу будды уже разложили аж на три части, но суть от этого не изменилась.)


Высокие способности, необходимые для понимания Третьего поворота - это способность сходу понять пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, и сразу перейти к вопросам ясности. Люди ведь разные. Кто-то с прямого ознакомления начинает, вообще без философской базы - и ничего, спонтанно понимает пустоту от самобытия, имея живой опыт *пустого от самобытия изначального осознавания*. Такой человек, например, сразу способен изучать Третий поворот. Высокие способности. Такие люди встречаются в буддийских общинах, но лично я к ним, например, не отношусь. Тут нужно честным быть перед собой. Обманывать в этих вопросах некого.

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Высокие способности, необходимые для понимания Третьего поворота - это способность сходу понять пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, и сразу перейти к вопросам ясности. Люди ведь разные. Кто-то с прямого ознакомления начинает, вообще без философской базы - и ничего, спонтанно понимает пустоту от самобытия, имея живой опыт пустого от самобытия изначального осознавания. Такой человек, например, сразу способен изучать Третий поворот. Высокие способности. Такие люди встречаются в буддийских общинах, но лично я к ним, например, не отношусь. Тут нужно честным быть перед собой. Обманывать в этих вопросах некого.


Я могу с большой уверенностью сказать, что таких людей в России нет.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну говорят же, что это для "средних способностей".)


По незнанию так говорят. Гелуг точно такая же йогическая школа, как Ньингма или Кагью.

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> А где?


  Комплексно. Отчасти из опыта, от части из сутр буддийский, из прямого общения, слушал лекции, смотрел видео, и из умозаключения, сделанных на этой основе.
В принципе все как у всех. Ничего нового.

----------


## Neroli

> Я могу с большой уверенностью сказать, что таких людей в России нет.


Про Хоса ты все знаешь, какие способности у людей в России тоже. У тебя сиддхи что ли, Май?

----------

Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Скептики только допускают, мадхьямики уверенно утверждают. У скептиков в распоряжении только разум, которым они честно пользуются, мадхьямики же доверяют опыту Будды и святых, о котором те рассказали людям: верят в то, что сами ещё не познали, верят в данные прямого йогического восприятия.


То есть не допускаете даже, что кто-то может таки и самопознать?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ага, десять раз.
> 
> *Копипаста:*
> Gorampa,  in  the  Lta  ba  ngan  sel (Eliminating the Erroneous  View),  accuses Tsongkhapa of being “seized by demons”  (bdud kyis zin pa) and  in  the  Lta  bdi  shan  ybyed  (Distinguishing Views) decries him as a “nihilistic Madhyamika”  (dbu  ma chad lta ba) who is spreading “demonic words”  (bdud kyi tshig).
> 
> Sonam Thakchoe, Jay L. Garfield — The Two Truths Debate - Tsongkhapa and Gorampa on the Middle Way
> 
> *Если кто-то по-английски не понимает:*
> Горампа в «Устранении ошибочного воззрения» обвиняет Цонкапу в том, что в него «вселились демоны», а в «Различении взглядов» порицает его как «нигилистичного мадхьямика», распространяющего «демонические слова».
> ...


Представьте себе, давно это знаю. Но меня это не тревожит - как и некоторые высказывания Чже Цонкапы про терма. Потому что критикуются крайние интерпретации философии Чже Цонкапы, а не то, чему он действительно учил - а скепсис вызывают ложные терма, которые действительно в истории бывают. Это не фундаментальные разногласия, как между шиваизмом и буддизмом. 

(Про критику Цонкапы Горампой много, с большим юмором, рассказывал Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, ещё в 1990-х. Он проходил это в монастыре. Срыва покровов уже не получится.)

Сакья Пандита, говорят, "критиковал Дзогчен". Но если присмотреться - то оказывается, что   *ложный* Дзогчен.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Он никогда его не понимал, он чистый ньингмапинец. Это не его вина, а карма))))


А я Вам скажу, и хорошо, если именно не понимал. Нет ничего хуже понимания того, что лежит за пределами понимания.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> То есть не допускаете даже, что кто-то может таки и самопознать?


Утверждаю, что такие люди есть в буддийских общинах.

----------

Won Soeng (02.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Потому что критикуются крайние интерпретации философии Чже Цонкапы, а не то, чему он действительно учил


Критикуется —в вышеприведённых цитатах —позиция _самого Цонкапы_. Если бы Горампа критиковал _чьи-то интерпретации_, то и «нигилистичным мадхьямаком» был бы назван _автор данных интерпретаций_.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Vidyadhara (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да, предельный опыт интроспекции ведет именно в сферу онтологического занания.


Значит, Вы признаёте онтологическую пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне - приходят Будды или нет, есть йогипратьякша или нет. Всё верно, абсолютное уже пусто от самобытия, и пустота пуста на абсолютном уровне. Изначальное осознавание пусто от самобытия. Спорить нам совершенно не о чем.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Критикуется —в вышеприведённых цитатах —позиция _самого Цонкапы_. Если бы Горампа критиковал _чьи-то интерпретации_, то и «нигилистичным мадхьямаком» был бы назван _автор данных интерпретаций_.


Если сейчас критиковать Цонкапу, называя его хоть земляным червяком, ответит ли он? Или вступятся те, кто интерпретируют идеи Цонкапы, отыскивая свой путь к истине?

Если Вы привязаны к чему-то, Вы будете это защищать. Так обнаруживается привязанность - по возникшему побуждению гнева.
Критикуя для своих учеников что-то, вызывающее их гнев, учитель учит этих учеников, а не то, что критикует.

Если Вы уже самостоятельно видите, Вы знаете, где уловки Цонкапы, а где уловки Горампы. А где - чистая Дхарма, без уловок и испытаний ума.

----------

Алексей А (02.06.2015), Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Критикуется —в вышеприведённых цитатах —позиция _самого Цонкапы_. Если бы Горампа критиковал _чьи-то интерпретации_, то и «нигилистичным мадхьямаком» был бы назван _автор данных интерпретаций_.


Вы не поняли. Ещё раз повторю: о том, что Горампа едко критиковал лично Цонкапу, и о том, как это забавно, ещё в 1990-х все знали в Д.О. Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче очень часто рассказывал весёлые истории из монастырской жизни, связанные с этим. Ну, продолжайте открывать людям глаза, если хотите: срыв покровов.

Это не фундаментальные разногласия. 

Пока не достигнуто Пробуждение, с всеведением Будды, Бодхисаттвы могут во второстепенном ошибаться. Это не причина для беспокойства или неуважения к Бодхисаттвам.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Утверждаю, что такие люди есть в буддийских общинах.


Те кто не допускают этого не имеют веры и не могут реализовать учения.

----------

Vidyadhara (02.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Про Хоса ты все знаешь, какие способности у людей в России тоже. У тебя сиддхи что ли, Май?


Я бы не назвала это _сиддхи_.  А просто здравым смыслом. Так не покоробит? Вон Хос тут пишет про _религиозных фанатиков не-атмана._ Неужели я ему не отвечу, Нероличка, дорогая?)

----------

Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я же говорю о следующем: "парам" -- высшее, "артха" -- объект. "Сатья" -- истина. "Истина для высшего объекта". Какие тут атманы, простите???


Откуда у тебя появилось "для"?
Это проблема лингвистики? или герменевтики?
Может, так: парама-артха-сатья = высший объект как существующий истинно (истинносущее = имеющее самобытие).

----------


## Нико

> Если сейчас критиковать Цонкапу, называя его хоть земляным червяком, ответит ли он? Или вступятся те, кто интерпретируют идеи Цонкапы, отыскивая свой путь к истине?
> 
> Если Вы привязаны к чему-то, Вы будете это защищать. Так обнаруживается привязанность - по возникшему побуждению гнева.
> Критикуя для своих учеников что-то, вызывающее их гнев, учитель учит этих учеников, а не то, что критикует.
> 
> Если Вы уже самостоятельно видите, Вы знаете, где уловки Цонкапы, а где уловки Горампы. А где - чистая Дхарма, без уловок и испытаний ума.


Мне так понимается, что у некоторых людей есть просто неприязнь к ламе Цонкапе и к Далай-ламе, потому что школа гелуг вдруг в определённое время взяла на себя политическое руководство Тибетом. Мне всё равно. Другие говорят, что Шамарпа и лама Уле круче всех. Одинаково. )

----------


## Нико

> Откуда у тебя появилось "для"?
> Это проблема лингвистики? или герменевтики?
> Может, так: парама-артха-сатья = высший объект как существующий истинно (истинносущее = имеющее самобытие).


Ладно, так было у Хопкинса). И ты тут опять пустоте самобытие приписываешь??? Не влезай во второй поворот, очень прошу))).

----------


## Нико

> Гелугпа


Такое ощущение,что слово "гелугпа" вызывает  у иных рвоту. Ну-ну.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Такое ощущение,что слово "гелугпа" вызывает  у иных рвоту. Ну-ну.


Прошу прощения, я начал отвечать на сообщение, а потом увидел, что оно от БТРа, и посчитал свой ответ излишним. А слово «Гелугпа», с которого я начал свой ответ, почему-то запостилось.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Won Soeng (02.06.2015), Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Кстати, к вопросу о наболевшем - о мирских сиддхи. Обратил внимание на историю про шиваита Панини у Кедруб Дже: "Как считает внешняя школа, он вызвал великого бога Махешвару и попросил у него волшебной силы (сиддхи) в искусстве грамматики. Махешвара произнес: «А, И, У», – и немедля Панини стал знатоком грамматики." Значит, какие-то навыки этого рода тоже вполне себе сиддхи, которые можно показывать. 

О, у меня был слегка похожий опыт.  :Big Grin: 
(Божеств не видел, я только про молитвы.)

По ряду совершенно идиотских причин (которые сейчас меня бы за сердце не тронули), однажды я искренне вознамерился взять, да и опровергнуть определение Бога-Творца. Так вот очень горячо, с верой молился, чтоб мне было даровано усмотреть такую небанальную возможность. *Такоё опровержение в учебниках философии считается принципиально невозможным*, а учебники я читал. И что бы Вы подумали? 

*Опроверг, через несовместимость со свободой воли.*

Так это ж были мирские сиддхи, ё-моё.
Ну раз уж так - демонстрирую "скептикам".  :Big Grin: 

Гуру-Будды и Бодхисаттвы реально помогают буддистам Ваджраяны, если есть вера: *"скептики" ошибаются*. (Другая правда в том, что в каждой религии есть какая-то помощь со стороны высших сил, такого рода бытовые чудеса ничего не доказывают.) Если ну прямо-таки проблема возникла в уме, если мучаешься, и тут искренне будешь молиться Гуру-Буддам - помогут, чтоб ты успокоился, привёл себя в порядок и занялся делом.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне так понимается, что у некоторых людей есть просто неприязнь к ламе Цонкапе и к Далай-ламе, потому что школа гелуг вдруг в определённое время взяла на себя политическое руководство Тибетом. Мне всё равно. Другие говорят, что Шамарпа и лама Уле круче всех. Одинаково. )


Но Вас-то это не тревожит? И для каждого другого - со временем пройдет. Не у всех и сразу, но у каждого в отдельности, со временем. Ум всегда старается дискредитировать то, что не может принять. Это клеша гнева. Хорошо, когда она проявляет себя, именно в такой момент можно непосредственно увидеть и цепляние, и жажду, и невежество.

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Но Вас-то это не тревожит? И для каждого другого - со временем пройдет. Не у всех и сразу, но у каждого в отдельности, со временем. Ум всегда старается дискредитировать то, что не может принять. Это клеша гнева. Хорошо, когда она проявляет себя, именно в такой момент можно непосредственно увидеть и цепляние, и жажду, и невежество.


Мне уже почти всё равно. Я стараюсь смотреть на вещи равностно, единственное, когда касается учения, могу вспылить). И когда речь о моих Учителях тоже, становлюсь гневная и слёзы так и льются. ( Спасибо Вам.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Мы уже говорили, в чем отличие Брахмана от изн. ума: брахман как истинносущее один в мире, а изн. ум множественен.


Это лишь одна из возможных интерпретаций, а возможна и другая.




> Но действительно ли осуществление природы Будды с необходимостью влечет за собой угасание нашей индивидуальности? Описывая состояние полного проявления природы Будды, Махаяна говорит о двух телах Будды, Дхармакайе и Рупакайе. Хотя дословно санскритское слово кайя (ку, sku) значит "тело", оно означает также "измерение", то есть протяженность или проявленность в пространстве. Говоря о "нашем измерении", мы подразумеваем не только наше физическое тело, но также наше непосредственное окружение и всю совокупность взаимосвязей между вещами, с которыми мы здесь сталкиваемся и которые испытываем. *С этой точки зрения Дхармакайя представляет собой измерение всего сущего. Оно всеобъемлюще и вездесуще, везде одно и то же. Оно не имеет начала и не имеет конца; сущность его – пустота, подобная чистому бескрайнему безоблачному небу. Будды всех трех времен обладают одной и той же Дхармакайей*.
> 
> С другой стороны, Рупакайя или "Тело Формы" Будды индивидуально, у каждого Будды свое. Причина этого в том, что Рупакайя является результатом накопления неисчислимых кармических заслуг в течение всех жизней на протяжении трех неизмеримых кальп.14 Поэтому Рупакайя у каждого Будды единственна в своем роде и неповторима, подобно тому как единственны в своем роде и неповторимы наши смертные тела, унаследовавшие особенности кармы наших прошлых жизней. Так объясняется положение вещей в Сутрах Махаяны.


http://psylib.org.ua/books/reyno01/txt03.htm

----------

Дубинин (02.06.2015), Ондрий (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

"индивидуальные" рупакаи, это уже область обозначения, так или иначе, пустого, феноменального, а потому-то и имеющего признаки по которым можно как-то отличать их друг от друга.

----------

Vidyadhara (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> "индивидуальные" рупакаи, это уже область обозначения, так или иначе, пустого, феноменального, а потому-то и имеющего признаки по которым можно как-то отличать их друг от друга.


А как отличите одну Рупакаю от другой? По каким признакам?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Что-то не могу найти в тексте Кэдруб Дже цитату про мирские сиддхи обретения мирской власти, которую ищу - но об этом можно много где прочесть. Так ведь адепты Ваджраяны средневековой Гелуг, в тибетских-то горах, вполне себе продемонстрировали такие мирские сиддхи. Они не просто были тантриками, но взяли власть в свои руки, положив конец клановой междоусобице. 

А "скептики" всё про реальную (не визуализированную) отработку каких-нибудь ритуалов, чтоб Ваджраяна работала, пишут. Нет, всё это необязательно. Специальные методы Ваджраяны в Гелуг работают превосходно. "Скептик", который вознамерился критиковать Гелуг - сначала достигни мирской власти над Тибетом. "Сначала достигни!"  :Big Grin:  

Я утверждаю, что если действительно что-то нужно - по-настоящему требуется ради чьего-то блага - Гуру-Будды не оставят верующего в тоске и печали. Они помогут в рамках возможностей созревшей кармической ситуации. И это не на 100% только моя *вера*. Есть кое-какие эмпирические подкрепления.

Будды не являются во всём блеске прямо сейчас перед нами только потому, что Буддам нечего сказать. Всё уже ими сказано. Всё уже есть в Сети. Проблема сейчас уже не в том, что нужно прийти Будде, чтоб кого-то научить - проблема только в том, что люди не работают с Учением. А тут ничего не поделаешь, и никакие явления Будд не помогут. Всё будет бесполезным, никакие чудеса яд сомнений (один из 5 ядов) не могут убрать. Яд убирается йогически, нужно работать над бессмысленным смятением и колебанием. Никто не сделает практику за самого отравленного - за "скептика".

Что касается *настоящего* скептицизма, то он о другом.
Это научный подход.

Когда хронологию, отталкивающуюся от *радиоуглеродного анализа*, называют фоменковской - какой же это скептицизм? Слова, слова. Скептицизм - это способность быть непредвзятым, открытым, рассматривать факты и признавать свои ошибки, в которых вообще нет ничего постыдного для человека.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Но Вас-то это не тревожит? И для каждого другого - со временем пройдет. Не у всех и сразу, но у каждого в отдельности, со временем. Ум всегда старается дискредитировать то, что не может принять. Это клеша гнева. Хорошо, когда она проявляет себя, именно в такой момент можно непосредственно увидеть и цепляние, и жажду, и невежество.



А не бывает так, чтобы без всякой дискредитации, ум утверждал правду о том, что ему не нужно?

----------


## Нико

> Что-то не могу найти в тексте Кэдруб Дже цитату про мирские сиддхи обретения мирской власти, которую ищу - но об этом можно много где прочесть. Так ведь адепты Ваджраяны средневековой Гелуг, в тибетских-то горах, вполне себе продемонстрировали такие мирские сиддхи. Они не просто были тантриками, но взяли власть в свои руки, положив конец клановой междоусобице. 
> 
> А "скептики" всё про реальную (не визуализированную) отработку каких-нибудь ритуалов, чтоб Ваджраяна работала, пишут. Нет, всё это необязательно. Специальные методы Ваджраяны в Гелуг работают превосходно. "Скептик", который вознамерился критиковать Гелуг - сначала достигни мирской власти над Тибетом. "Сначала достигни!" Гелуг-то правила Тибетом, РБВЖС 
> 
> Я утверждаю, что если действительно что-то нужно - по-настоящему требуется ради чьего-то блага - Гуру-Будды не оставят верующего в тоске и печали. Они помогут в рамках возможностей созревшей кармической ситуации. И это не на 100% только вера. Есть кое-какие иллюстрации.


Да и не надо у Кедрубже что-то искать про обычные сиддхи. Это общеизвестно.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Это лишь одна из возможных интерпретаций, а возможна и другая.
> 
> С этой точки зрения Дхармакайя представляет собой измерение всего сущего. Оно всеобъемлюще и вездесуще, везде одно и то же. Оно не имеет начала и не имеет конца; сущность его – пустота, подобная чистому бескрайнему безоблачному небу. Будды всех трех времен обладают одной и той же Дхармакайей.
> 
> http://psylib.org.ua/books/reyno01/txt03.htm


Если сказано что сущность чего-то, это пустота, это значит что имеется в виду  пространство. Пространство не живое и не может быть живым. А ум живой. Это значит, что эта пустота не может быть единым, одним на множество существ, умом. А если её называют умом, да ещё и не индивидуальным а общим умом, одним умом, умом и красивых лицом и не красивых лицом, то, это просто враньё.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А не бывает так, чтобы без всякой дискредитации, ум утверждал правду о том, что ему не нужно?


Бывает так, что подобные вопросы можно оставить без ответа.

----------


## Ондрий

> А как отличите одну Рупакаю от другой? По каким признакам?


по 32м великим и 80ти малым ))))

----------


## Нико

> по 32м великим и 80ти малым ))))


Они ж одинаковы :EEK!:

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Если сказано что сущность чего-то, это пустота, это значит что имеется в виду  пространство. Пространство не живое и не может быть живым. А ум живой. Это значит, что эта пустота не может быть единым, одним на множество существ, умом. А если её называют умом, да ещё и не индивидуальным а общим умом, одним умом, умом и красивых лицом и не красивых лицом, то, это просто враньё.


Спасибо, ваше мнение очень важно для нас (c)  :Big Grin:  Если некоторым людям не доступны для понимания обыкновенные метафоры, то я тут бессилен чем-либо помочь.

----------

Алексей А (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Они ж одинаковы


но носителей-то их много!

----------


## Нико

> но носителей-то их много!


А как отличить одного их носителя от другого?)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Вроде бы все наезды на Гелуг рассмотрены. Ничто, как будто, не осталось в стороне.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как отличить одного их носителя от другого?)


А зачем их отличать? Обычно человек нуждается в различении довольно узкого круга "носителей", всех остальных обобщая до "другие", и тогда на целый миллиард носителей достаточно пары признаков, вроде "черная кожа" или "маленький рост"

----------


## Ондрий

> А как отличить одного их носителя от другого?)


по пространственным координатам, очевидно ))))




> В области (buddhaksetra) Будды Шакьямуни, которая есть миры претерпевания (sahaloka-dhatu), существует сто мириадов мировых систем с четырьмя материками, то есть сто мириадов Индийских материков (jambudvipa), на которых одновременно сто мириадов раз демонстрируется метод двенадцати деяний победителя Шакьямуни. Таким образом, нисхождение с небес Тушита (Tusita) демонстрируется сто мириадов раз одновременно. Подобным же образом, существует сто мириадов отцов Шуддходан и сто мириадов прекрасных цариц-матерей по имени Майя; и метод рождения их сына, царевича Сиддхартхи, тоже демонстрируется *одновременно* сто мириадов раз. Точно так же и забавы юности, наслаждения с придворными женщинами, уход из дома, суровая аскеза, уход под сень дерева просветления, победа над Марой, достижение состояния Явленного Полностью Просветленного, запуск Колеса Учения и уход в нирвану демонстрируются сто мириадов раз *одновременно*


(С) Кхедруб Дже

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Вот интересно, какому жентонг сейчас учат в центре Джонанг? Берзин, когда читал там лекцию, учил такому же жентонг, как в Карма Кагью (совмещение ино-пустоты изначального осознавания с само-пустотой на абсолютном уровне). Глава традиции Джонанг Тактен Пунцог Чолинг, а в верительной грамоте дост. Йонтен Гиалтсо главой школы Джонанг указан Богдо-Гэгэн Ринпоче:   Khalkha Jetsun Dhampa (Head of Jonangpa sect) тоже учил пустоте от самобытия на абсолютном уровне: 

"Понимаете, когда имеется нечто постоянное, оно также будет обозначением применительно к основе для обозначения объекта, таким образом, по-прежнему имеет место процесс обозначения, который означает отсутствие независимого, самодостаточного существования. (...) То, что вы называете постоянным, зависит от процесса обозначения и, таким образом, лишено самобытия."

Не знаю, как примирить это с трактатами _историчного_ Долпопы. Но всё, конечно, можно перетолковать РБВЖС.

----------


## Нико

> по пространственным координатам, очевидно ))))
> 
> (С) Кхедруб Дже


Вы не ответили на вопрос, только привели очередную цитату. И что? Меня тоже зовут Майя. Ну-ка разберитесь с рупакаями, иначе мне придётся это сделать за Вас.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Спасибо, ваше мнение очень важно для нас (c)  Если некоторым людям не доступны для понимания обыкновенные метафоры, то я тут бессилен чем-либо помочь.


А может быть у вас и всё учение мадхъямаки и весь буддизм это метафоры? Я так понял, что, то была не метафора. Да и вы сами сказали высказывание, из которого  я сделал вывод что вы сами считаете не метафорой то, что здесь вы назвали метафорой.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы не ответили на вопрос, только привели очередную цитату. И что? Меня тоже зовут Майя. Ну-ка разберитесь с рупакаями, иначе мне придётся это сделать за Вас.


Не поняли цитату? Не переживайте, бывает. Разбирайтесь, конечно, за меня - как понять два яблока у вас или одно, я не против.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы не ответили на вопрос, только привели очередную цитату. И что? Меня тоже зовут Майя. Ну-ка разберитесь с рупакаями, иначе мне придётся это сделать за Вас.


Даже не ждите  :Smilie:  Мы ведь различаем, даже не задумываясь, как именно различаем  :Smilie:  Мы видим небо, не думая о том, то это что-то синее, вверху, обширное, светлое. И даже если захотим проанализировать, очень трудно уловить тот момент, когда мы уже восприняли признаки, но все еще не узнали образа.

Только в особенных ситуациях можно  набюдать как при условии признаков (виджняна) возникает образ (намарупа). Хорошо тренированное внимание - одна из множества таких особенных ситуаций.

Но чтобы распознавать нам не надо знать, как это происходит. Просто - пользуемся. Так же может быть познана и абсолютная реальность. Внеконцептуально.

----------

Neroli (02.06.2015), Нико (02.06.2015), Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> "индивидуальные" рупакаи, это уже область обозначения, так или иначе, пустого, феноменального, а потому-то и имеющего признаки по которым можно как-то отличать их друг от друга.


Мы это уже рассмотрели. Зачем усложнять то, что ясно и просто. Дхармы - асанкскрита дхармы в т.ч. - не адресуют к одному-единственному, уникальному в своей единичности опыту. Дхармы указывают на тип опыта. Как дхарма "вкус кислого" не адресует к одному-единственному лимону во рту каждого, так и асанскрита дхармы нирваны не адресуют к единичному, одному-единственному содержанию опыта. Будды не обязаны сливаться в один ум. Опыт у каждого свой, индивидуальный - его же уровень и свойства одинаковы у всех Дхармакая-Будд. Опыт нирваны вариабелен, как вариабелен и кислый вкус. 

Идея о том, что в основе всех и каждого лежит общее Нечто-Без-Другого, абсурдна. Пробуждённость либо омрачённость одного распространилась бы на всех. Если есть хоть один омрачённый - то *некому больше* омрачаться, кроме Нечто-Без-Другого, по определению. Если же хоть один Пробуждён, отчего же мы так страдаем, другого-то нет.

Когда природа будды самоомрачается, из Будды (а каждый уже Будда с абсолютной точки зрения) получается обычное живое существо. Когда самоомрачается Шива - с чего бы, если подойти логично, как в буддизме, он был актуально совершенным? Ну а кому нужен омрачённый, страдающий Бог, кроме которого другого нет, и некому одинокого страдальца научить Пути и вывести из омрачений.

Это в случае имманентности, когда Шива есть Шакти. Можно вынести отдельную реальность Парашивы за скобки, оставив его Пробуждённым, когда Шакти есть Шива, но не наоборот - ввести трансцендентный аспект. Тогда совершенство, по определению, окажется недоступным опыту. Только сам Парашива будет пребывать в своём совершенстве, по ту сторону феноменов. И людям к предельному совершенству Путь закрыт.

Если совершенный Парашива соизволил с нами так поиграть, мы не имеем к нему отношения - как тени в осознанном сновидении не имеют отношения к состоянию спящего. Персонажи осознанного сновидения не могут пробудиться: они изначально лишь предмет игры, их нет, их состояние для них - окончательно. Пусть такой Спящий будет милллиард раз совершенен, к людям это не относится. Персонажи сна - голая кажимость - не могут стать Пробуждёнными. Не к чему стремиться: всё уже задано изначально. Нет людей, нет Пути вообще.

Если же Парашива нечто несознающее, просто какая-то тотальность - это кондовый материализм, мир самосущей Энергии, непостижимой для нас в полной мере, которая сама собой развивается, движется, а мы лишь завихрения в этом потоке, имеющие реальность людей лишь на уровне поэтической метафоры (Эйнштейн), на уровне несуществующей парикальпиты. Не к чему стремиться: всё уже задано изначально. Нет людей, нет Пути вообще.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вот интересно, какому жентонг сейчас учат в центре Джонанг? Берзин, когда читал там лекцию, учил такому же жентонг, как в Карма Кагью (совмещение ино-пустоты изначального осознавания с само-пустотой на абсолютном уровне). Глава традиции Джонанг Тактен Пунцог Чолинг, а в верительной грамоте дост. Йонтен Гиалтсо главой школы Джонанг указан Богдо-Гэгэн Ринпоче:   Khalkha Jetsun Dhampa (Head of Jonangpa sect) тоже учил пустоте от самобытия на абсолютном уровне: 
> 
> "Понимаете, когда имеется нечто постоянное, оно также будет обозначением применительно к основе для обозначения объекта, таким образом, по-прежнему имеет место процесс обозначения, который означает отсутствие независимого, самодостаточного существования. (...) То, что вы называете постоянным, зависит от процесса обозначения и, таким образом, лишено самобытия."
> 
> Не знаю, как примирить это с трактатами _историчного_ Долпопы. Но всё, конечно, можно перетолковать РБВЖС.


Вы постоянно употребляете слово пустота и не употребляете слово пустотность. Это слово пустота, ведь не обозначает то, что обозначает слово пустотность? И в самом деле, пустота это же не живое пространство. Или вы имели в виду пуст`ота? Но вы не ставили ударения. Есть у меня подозрения что таков был хитрый замысел основанный на упаях.

----------


## Нико

> Вы постоянно употребляете слово пустота и не употребляете слово пустотность. Это слово пустота, ведь не обозначает то, что обозначает слово пустотность? И в самом деле, пустота это же не живое пространство. Или вы имели в виду пуст`ота? Но вы не ставили ударения. Есть у меня подозрения что таков был хитрый замысел основанный на упаях.


"Пустотность" -- это пошловато. Потому и пишем "пустота".

----------


## Ондрий

> Я вроде с Ондрием говорила). Бывает).


Эх, ничего-то ты не знаешь, Джон Сноу.
Гносеологию не любишь, онтологию - не признаешь. Философию и прочие науки не изучаешь, категории диалектики "единичного-множественного", "общего" и т.д. - не знакомы.
Даже примеры на пальцах и те не понимаются. 

Что ж делать то? 
Остается только дарить цветы, конфеты и петь серенады )

----------


## Дубинин

> Комплексно. Отчасти из опыта, от части из сутр буддийский, из прямого общения, слушал лекции, смотрел видео, и из умозаключения, сделанных на этой основе.
> В принципе все как у всех. Ничего нового.


То-есть вы непосредственно пережили тот самый недвойственный атман? И у вас осталась об этом память?

----------

Нико (02.06.2015), Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Эх, ничего-то ты не знаешь, Джон Сноу.
> Гносеологию не любишь, онтологию - не признаешь. Философию и прочие науки не изучаешь, категории диалектики "единичного-множественного", "общего" и т.д. - не знакомы.
> Даже примеры на пальцах и те не понимаются. 
> 
> Что ж делать то? 
> Остается только дарить цветы, конфеты и петь серенады )


Какой сексизм!  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да и не надо у Кедрубже что-то искать про обычные сиддхи. Это общеизвестно.


Есть тонкий юмор в том, что самой привлекательной школой для вожделеющих именно магии, мирских сиддх, оказывается столь нелюбимая ими Гелуг. Не зря же тантра Ямантаки не имеет равных в эффективности преодоления мирских препятствий. Тому есть исторические подтверждения. 

Вот и маньчжуры, гелугпинцы, свою династию в Китае основали. Не только Тибет, но и Китай.  :Big Grin: 
Не без мирских сиддх дело обошлось (хотя последствия для самого Китая оказались, увы, негативными).

Ну а сейчас столь нелюбимые другими гелугпинцы - именно они и обеспечили приток спонсорских средств на сохранение монастырей и практиков всех школ в Индии. Приумножающие сиддхи. Не ценят Гелуг, ох не ценят.

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Сомнения, колебания - это одна из пяти клеш в своей работе. Это не скептицизм. Скептик открыт всему новому, он готов признать ошибки, если был не прав. "Скептик" же будет нудить об одном, невзирая на факты, любые. Ему дают данные самого строгого из методов исторической датировки - радиоуглеродный анализ манускрипта, с необходимой для тантрической системы сложной философией - а "скептик" всё твердит про "фоменковскую" хронологию (которая, как раз, оторвана от радиоуглеродного датирования, эпиграфики и т.д.) Состояние такое: колебака-трепетака. Активная клеша. Клешу только йогической практикой приуспокоить и можно, никакое чудо не сделает практику йоги за самого человека.

Возвращаясь к ненаучности хронологии шиваитского тантризма. Наука должна *объяснять и предсказывать*. Если из теории "прото-тантрического субстрата" выходит, что заклинаний, магических ритуалов и божеств вполне достаточно для возникновения тантрической системы - если всё сводится к местному, небуддийскому материалу - где же работающие научные предсказания? Коли так, то везде, где были заклинания, боги и ритуалы, должен как чёрт из табакерки появляться тантризм. Но это не работает. В Древнем Египте, Шумере, у Майя - тантризм не возник.

Что же касается Тибета - бинго! Деятельность Падмасамбхавы илллюстрирует тот же подход к местному материалу, что был раньше в Индии. На сложную буддийскую систему накладываются переосмысленные местные элементы. Буддийская философия первична. (Тут снова вспоминаем радиоуглеродное датирование Праджняпарамиты, отсчитывая по общему правилу 100 лет назад от появления первого историчного появления текста, в данном случае - манускрипта.)

http://webshus.ru/?p=16296 
"Совсем недавно ученые объявили об открытии двух очень важных, неожиданно ранних, рукописей махаянских сутр (sutra): сутре, подобной Aksobhyavyuha, палеографически датированной 1-ым или 2-ым веками н.э. и частей двух глав ранней версии Astasahasrika, датированной радиоуглеродным методом 1-ым веком н.э. (Falk 2008; Strauch 2007). Помимо этого были обнаружены фрагменты махаянскойы Sucitti Sutra, датированной лингвистическими и палеографическими методами не позже 1-2 го веков н.э.(предстоящая публикация Salomon & Allon). Эти открытия особенно интересны тем, что еще недавно у ученых была тенденцию датировать начало Махаяны первым столетием н.э., беря приблизительно одно столетие на ее развитие перед появлением первых китайских переводов." 

И что "скептики" на это могут *научно* возразить? 
А ничего. Но колебаку-трепетаку это не подавит, нет.

Единственный прото-тантрический субстрат - это буддизм Дхарани (Дхарани-питака Дхармагуптаки это 3 век до нашей эры, когда ещё даже Атхарваведы, веды заклинаний, не было: см. ПК). Дхарани 3 века до н.э. и Сутры Праджняпарамиты 1 века до н.э. 

Где дело невозможно объяснить влиянием учения Йога-сутр Патанджали, Брахма-сутры и учением Панини о вибрации-спанде, альтернативными философскими факторами - сложную систему тантризма мог  создать только буддизм. А эти небуддийские учения значительно проще Праджняпарамиты.

----------

Фил (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Какой сексизм!


Именно, как и завещали предки! Праджня, запредельная _мудрость_ персонифицированная женской ипостасью - разрушитель логики, любой рассудочной деятельности. Что мы и наблюдаем у многих за редкими исключениями - неосознанное применение оной, в силу *имманентных способностей женщин*, тотально разрушает в любой теме всю логическую стройность мужского диалога))))), отказываясь принимать казалось бы очевидные аргументы и задавая вопросы невпопад)). 

 Древние мудрецы, *на которых вы клевещите вот этими своими язвительными высказываниями*))) давно прекрасно _понимали_ человеческие типажи и паттерны мышления, верно *разделяя* их по гендерным признакам (для начала хотя бы см. АКБ. Индрия-нирдеша.).  Иогини-тантры специально и были изложены, чтобы прокачивать сии скиллсы. А мальчикам лучше развивать _метод_, оттачивая логику, риторику, развивая эрудицию и хорошую память для диспутальных собраний, где меряются своими машинками)). Исторически так и было - в публичных диспутах из описаний классической буддийской лит-ры женщины замечены не были. 

Так что сексизм, батенька, только сексизм может спасти отца русской демократии! Канонически освященный Пробужденными Буддами в сутрах, мулатантрах и их славными комментаторами! Алилуйя, Господи! ))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы постоянно употребляете слово пустота и не употребляете слово пустотность. Это слово пустота, ведь не обозначает то, что обозначает слово пустотность? И в самом деле, пустота это же не живое пространство. Или вы имели в виду пуст`ота? Но вы не ставили ударения. Есть у меня подозрения что таков был хитрый замысел основанный на упаях.


Пустота, шунья - термин с оттенком онтологии (приходят Будды или нет, пустота есть). Именно то, что нужно. Одной только гносеологии (хотя пустотность безусловно нужно познавать йогически, не только логически) для правильного понимания буддизма недостаточно. Сугубо гносеологическая пустота характерна для другой религии, для шиваизма. Такая пустота, как в шиваизме (с непустой изнанкой, самосущей) *исключается* шуньята-шуньятой и парамартха-шуньятой: каноничной пустотой от самобытия на абсолютном уровне.

1) адхьятма-шуньята
2) бахирдха-шуньята
3) адхьятма-бахирдха-шуньята 
*4) шуньята-шуньята*
5) махашуньята
*6) парамартха-шуньята*
7) санскрита-шуньята
8) асанскрита-шуньята
9) атьянта-шуньята
10) анаварагра-шуньята
11) анавакара-шуньята
12) пракрита-шуньята
13) свалакшана-шуньята
14) сарвадхарма-шуньята
15) анупаяамбха-шуньята
16) абхава-шуньята
17) свабхава-шуньята
18) абхава-свабхава-шуньята

Извините за занудность.

----------


## Лося

> То-есть вы непосредственно пережили тот самый недвойственный атман? И у вас осталась об этом память?


  Да, память осталась, это ведь переход от сильного сосредоточенного сознания в сверхсознательное, без потери сознания.
Память может теряться, когда практикуются вещи связанные с релаксацией, йогой сновидения и т.п., потому, что осознанность может упасть.
  Опыт помноженный на теоретическую базу, это сила. Уже трудно сбить с пути. Но все равно надо держаться за критический анализ.

Есть много мнений среди буддистов, которые утверждают что нирванический опыт это полное угасание сознания, опираясь на бессамостность.
Это происходит потому, что под самостью ими понимается осознанность себя телом вместе с природа буддой.
В результате теоретического отказа от самости, выбрасывается "ребенок",  а именно сознание как осознанности себя как ума, внемирского(природа будды).
Хотя это Ум изначален, а мир вторичен и подобен сну. Это дается в сутрах третьего поворота.

Природа будды это и есть обычная наша повседневная осознанность. Вопрос лишь в том, чтобы пробудить ее. В каком то смысле мы уже сейчас будды, но омрачены слабым сознанием, которое поддалось гипнотическому воздействию материи через органы чувств, а по простому гипнотическому сну.

Не удивительно, что природа будды или изначальный ум отрицается многими буддистами. Спор будет вечен. Это надо принять как должное.

Ну и в дополнение: Природа будды или осознанность присуще как обычному омраченному эго-сознанию, так и анатману, так и маха-атману. Нужно поймать её в повседневной жизни и стараться пробудить через практику ясной внимательности и сосредоточенности на ней.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Хотя это Ум изначален, а мир вторичен и подобен сну. Это дается в сутрах третьего поворота.


 Идея Третьего поворота впервые появляется в Сандхинирмочане, которая благополучно унаследовала пустоту пустоты больших Сутр Праджняпарамиты. То, о чём Вы говорите - самосущая изнанка пустоты - в каноничной Махаяне отрицается.

----------


## Нико

> Именно, как и завещали предки! Праджня, запредельная _мудрость_ персонифицированная женской ипостасью - разрушитель логики, любой рассудочной деятельности. Что мы и наблюдаем у многих за редкими исключениями - неосознанное применение оной, в силу *имманентных способностей женщин*, тотально разрушает в любой теме всю логическую стройность мужского диалога))))), отказываясь принимать казалось бы очевидные аргументы и задавая вопросы невпопад)). 
> 
>  Древние мудрецы, *на которых вы клевещите вот этими своими язвительными высказываниями*))) давно прекрасно _понимали_ человеческие типажи и паттерны мышления, верно *разделяя* их по гендерным признакам (для начала хотя бы см. АКБ. Индрия-нирдеша.).  Иогини-тантры специально и были изложены, чтобы прокачивать сии скиллсы. А мальчикам лучше развивать _метод_, оттачивая логику, риторику, развивая эрудицию и хорошую память для диспутальных собраний, где меряются своими машинками)). Исторически так и было - в публичных диспутах из описаний классической буддийской лит-ры женщины замечены не были. 
> 
> Так что сексизм, батенька, только сексизм может спасти отца русской демократии! Канонически освященный Пробужденными Буддами в сутрах, мулатантрах и их славными комментаторами! Алилуйя, Господи! ))


А если переспать, уляжется праведный гнев?

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Древние мудрецы, *на которых вы клевещите вот этими своими язвительными высказываниями*))) давно прекрасно _понимали_ человеческие типажи и паттерны мышления, верно *разделяя* их по гендерным признакам (для начала хотя бы см. АКБ. Индрия-нирдеша.).  Иогини-тантры специально и были изложены, чтобы прокачивать сии скиллсы. А мальчикам лучше развивать _метод_, оттачивая логику, риторику, развивая эрудицию и хорошую память для диспутальных собраний, где меряются своими машинками)). Исторически так и было - в публичных диспутах из описаний классической буддийской лит-ры женщины замечены не были.


Ой, наконец-то привычный махач мальчики vs девочки. 
Усадили женщину за плиту, ничему обучать не пытались, а потом  - так исторически *сложилось*. Не надо этого. Так исторически сложили))

----------

Нико (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015), Шавырин (05.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> А если переспать, уляжется праведный гнев?


Временно - да. Поэтому нужно регулярно  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> А если переспать, уляжется праведный гнев?

----------

Лося (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ой, наконец-то привычный махач мальчики vs девочки. 
> Усадили женщину за плиту, ничему обучать не пытались, а потом  - так исторически *сложилось*. Не надо этого. Так исторически сложили))


Все вопросы - к Бхагавану, мопед не мой, моя хата с краю.

----------


## Aion

> Да вообще нужно иметь философское образование. (Сам, кстати говоря, имею.)


Кому нужно, тот имеет. Философия - занятие добровольное.

----------


## Neroli

> Все вопросы - к Бхагавану, мопед не мой, моя хата с краю.


ой, все?

----------

Ондрий (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Древние индусы не были причудливы умом. Если кому-то нравилась идея самосущего, идус махал ручкой Праджняпарамите и переходил в шиваизм (всеобщий атман) или в санкхью, джайнизм (индивидуальный атман). Незачем было терзать себя, мучить фактом существования Праджняпарамиты - когда альтернатива уже рядом.

В каноничной Махаяне пустота от самобытия - на абсолютном уровне. Маха-атман - анатман.

----------


## Ондрий

> ой, все?


*Нормальные* хорошие мальчики никогда не были vs девочек, а очень даже за! Вот не надо тут!

----------


## Neroli

> *Нормальные* хорошие мальчики никогда не были vs девочек, а очень даже за! Вот не надо тут!


ой, все))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Кому нужно, тот имеет. Философия - занятие добровольное.


Аналитическая философия даёт возможность правильно понять буддизм кому угодно, где угодно. 
Гегельянская (когда "диалектическая логика" выходит за рамки задачи анализа социума) - наоборот.

----------


## Лося

> Идея Третьего поворота впервые появляется в Сандхинирмочане, которая благополучно унаследовала пустоту пустоты больших Сутр Праджняпарамиты. То, о чём Вы говорите - самосущая изнанка пустоты - в каноничной Махаяне отрицается.


  Не знаю где именно отрицается, но например в махаяне дзогчена в сутрах сказано о пустоте ума, из которого мир проявлен. Причем индивидуально у каждого. Причем там же сакзано, что пустота также не самосущна т.е. иллюзорна.

Все что не самосущно = иллюзорно. Все что реально относится к будда природе и самосущно.

----------


## Нико

> Временно - да. Поэтому нужно регулярно


Ну так давайте регулярно, господин. А то я не переживу Вашего гнева.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев



----------


## Ондрий

> Ну так давайте регулярно, господин. А то я не переживу Вашего гнева.


Мне в Бельдяжки нельзя, я женат (С)

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Аналитическая философия даёт возможность правильно понять буддизм кому угодно, где угодно. Гегельянская (когда "диалектическая логика" выходит за рамки задачи анализа социума) - наоборот.


Вы под правильным пониманием что понимаете?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Лейблы - это не философия.

----------


## Нико

> Мне в Бельдяжки нельзя, я женат (С)


Ааа. А зачем тогда про женщин тему трогать????

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ааа. А зачем тогда про женщин тему трогать????


Трогать надо не "про..", а "за..."  ... упс))).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ой, наконец-то привычный махач мальчики vs девочки. 
> Усадили женщину за плиту, ничему обучать не пытались, а потом  - так исторически *сложилось*. Не надо этого. Так исторически сложили))


У этого усаживания за плиту все равно есть свои причины и условия. 

Когда мужчина прозревает истинную женскую дхарму он твердо и окончательно становится непоколебимым монахом. Правда для этого нужно постичь так же и истинную мужскую дхарму, поскольку заблуждений о мужском и женском - как в тайге иголок.

То же касается и постижением женщиной мужской и женской дхарм, поскольку то, что мы видим как возникающее и прекращающееся перестает для нас быть надежной опорой и не омрачает ум жаждой и цеплянием.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, память осталась, это ведь переход от сильного сосредоточенного сознания в сверхсознательное, без потери сознания.
> Память может теряться, когда практикуются вещи связанные с релаксацией, йогой сновидения и т.п., потому, что осознанность может упасть.
>   Опыт помноженный на теоретическую базу, это сила. Уже трудно сбить с пути. Но все равно надо держаться за критический анализ.
> 
> Есть много мнений среди буддистов, которые утверждают что нирванический опыт это полное угасание сознания, опираясь на бессамостность.
> Это происходит потому, что под самостью ими понимается осознанность себя телом вместе с природа буддой.
> В результате теоретического отказа от самости, выбрасывается "ребенок",  а именно сознание как осознанности себя как ума, внемирского(природа будды).
> Хотя это Ум изначален, а мир вторичен и подобен сну. Это дается в сутрах третьего поворота.
> 
> ...


То-есть если я правильно понял, техника такая: вы используя любое переживание, добываете "сверхсознание" и прибываете в нём? И как вы выяснили, что это оно? (что вы запомнили находясь в атмане?)

----------

Нико (03.06.2015), Фил (03.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Трогать надо не "про..", а "за..."  ... упс))).



Женатым мужчинам это воспрещается. )

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Трогать надо не "про..", а "за..."  ... упс))).


  Всё в порядке. Чем выше либидо, тем качественней медитация. Это хорошо. :Smilie:  Тантра понимашь.

----------


## Won Soeng

> То-есть если я правильно понял, техника такая: вы используя любое переживание, добываете "сверхсознание" и прибываете в нём? И как вы выяснили, что это оно? (что вы запомнили находясь в атмане?)


Я не знаю, как Лося выясняет, но могу сказать о давно известном методе. То, что сначала требует усилий, а затем становится естественным мы применяем и в практике осознанности. Тренируя осознанность мы сначала сталкиваемся с трудностями и препятствиями, точно так же, когда учимся ходить, кататься на велосипеде, держать ручку и писать буквы, играть на музыкальном инструменте. Затем это становится естественным. Это вся тайна сверхсознания. Если сознание легко направляется и легко удерживается, значит навык сосредоточения преодолел этап неизбежных усилий.

А по содержанию Лося очень верно пишет.

----------

Лося (02.06.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

Пошли по второму кругу? Ну ладно.




> Коли так, то везде, где были заклинания, боги и ритуалы, должен как чёрт из табакерки появляться тантризм. Но это не работает. В Древнем Египте, Шумере, у Майя - тантризм не возник.


Тантризм не возник в Шумере и Древнем Египте просто по той причине, что у них не было йоги, а была только бхога. Как только появились сложные йогические методы и это объединилось с философией санкхьи, Панини и разными ритуалами пашупатов так и возникли тантры. Вналачале шиваитские, а потом вторичные: от буддийских до джайнских.



> Буддийская философия первична. (Тут снова вспоминаем радиоуглеродное датирование Праджняпарамиты, отсчитывая по общему правилу 100 лет назад от появления первого историчного появления текста, в данном случае - манускрипта.)


Первична санкхья на которой основана философия шиваитской и вишнуитской тантры с учением о пуруше и практити - прототипах Шивы и Шакти и/или Вишну и Лакшми, а также с учениями о таттвах, которые потом разошлись по тантрическим зборникам и мануалам: от изощренной философии Абхинавагупты до детально проработанной Калачакра-тантры.




> Единственный прото-тантрический субстрат - это буддизм Дхарани (Дхарани-питака Дхармагуптаки это 3 век до нашей эры, когда ещё даже Атхарваведы, веды заклинаний, не было: см. ПК). Дхарани 3 века до н.э. и Сутры Праджняпарамиты 1 века до н.э.


Такого "прото тантрического-субстрата" по всей земле-матушке пруд пруди. А тантры возникли только там, где была учение санкхьи о пуруше и пракртити, учение грамматиста панини, где объясняется метафизика звука, йогические методы которым обучали в том числе Будду и разные характерные ритуалы от хомы до знаменитых 5M.

Религиозному фанатику доказать что либо просто не возможно, так как у него есть только свое мнение и неправильное. Любые аргументы будь они тысячу раз подкреплены фактами просто игнорируются или перекручиваются на свой лад.  И плевать даже на то, что свои же тексты постоянно говорят о заимствования у шиваитов, на это можно закрыть глаза и сделать вид что этого не существует.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Ондрий (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Пошли по второму кругу? Ну ладно.
> 
> 
> Тантризм не возник в Шумере и Древнем Египте просто по той причине, что у них не было йоги, а была только бхога. Как только появились сложные йогические методы и это объединилось с философией санкхьи, Панини и разными ритуалами пашупатов так и возникли тантры. Вналачале шиваитские, а потом вторичные: от буддийских до джайнских.
> 
> Первична санкхья на которой основана философия шиваитской и вишнуитской тантры с учением о пуруше и практити - прототипах Шивы и Шакти и/или Вишну и Лакшми, а также с учениями о таттвах, которые потом разошлись по тантрическим зборникам и мануалам: от изощренной философии Абхинавагупты до детально проработанной Калачакра-тантры.
> 
> 
> Такого "прото тантрического-субстрата" по всей земле-матушке пруд пруди. А тантры возникли только там, где была учение санкхьи о пуруше и пракртити, грамматиста панини, где объясняется метафизика звука, йогические методы которым обучали в том числе Будду и разные характерные ритуалы от хомы до знаменитых 5M.
> ...


 :EEK!:  Про второй поворот решили поговорить???

----------

Vidyadhara (02.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> То-есть если я правильно понял, техника такая: вы используя любое переживание, добываете "сверхсознание" и прибываете в нём? И как вы выяснили, что это оно? (что вы запомнили находясь в атмане?)


  Ну не любое конечно. Техника известная. Например из дзогчена можно взять. Направить всю энергию в центральный канал. О таких вещах здесь не пишут. Это же тайные практики посвящения и т.п. Опасные для здоровья, если не правильно практиковать. Все можно получить у квалифицированных учителей или книгах.
Это серьезные вещи, о таких вещах в свободной форме на форумах не пишут. Пофилософствовать можно, а о личных опытах лучше помалкивать. Я не Мастер.

----------

Дубинин (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну не любое конечно. Техника известная. Например из дзогчена можно взять. Направить всю энергию в центральный канал. О таких вещах здесь не пишут. Это же тайные практики посвящения и т.п. Опасные для здоровья, если не правильно практиковать. Все можно получить у квалифицированных учителей или книгах.
> Это серьезные вещи, о таких вещах в свободной форме на форумах не пишут. Пофилософствовать можно, а о личных опытах лучше помалкивать. Я не Мастер.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Лося

> 


   Как не стыдно, Майя меня разводить, своими вопросами и издеваться над бедным Лосей. :Facepalm:  Вы не та самая Майя что зовется иллюзией?

----------

Vidyadhara (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Как не стыдно, Майя меня разводить, своими вопросами и издеваться над бедным Лосей. Вы не та самая Майя что зовется иллюзией?


Я стыжусь, Лося, очень сильно. Но то, что Вы пишете.....

----------

Дубинин (02.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Я стыжусь, Лося, очень сильно. Но то, что Вы пишете.....


  А что я пишу? Что то не так? Скажите, исправлюсь.

----------


## Vidyadhara

Что действительно любопытно, так это то, что выводы многих ученых (Сандерсона и других) полностью вписываются в буддийскую и шиваитскую мифологию. Шиваиты были прекрасно осведомлены кто как и для каких целей использует их тантры. Это видно из следующего мифа включенного в Джаядратой в 13-ом столетии в Харачаритачинтамани:




> "Я должен распространить следующую систему и назову её Будд[х]а (/Буддизм) достаточно правдиво, поскольку она будет не более чем изобретением моего собственного интеллекта [будхи].(9) В ней, знаменитый Будда, будет представлен, как Mастер [индуискиx] богов. В его визуализациях даже наше главные Божество причины, Брахма. Вишну, Рудра, Ишвара, Садашива и Бхайрава будут изображены как держатели над ним зонтика, и буддийские идолы будут показаны стоящими над головами Ганапати и других высоких шайвитских божеств. Когда демоны узнают об этих, обнанчивых изображениях, они несомненно войдут в заблуждение, полагая, что эти божества действительно превосходят Шиву. *Когда я установлю эти изображения и удостоверюсь, что они были широко признаны, я добавлю определенные испорченые мантры из шайвитских тантр; и понадёргав различных цитат из писаний Шивы, я сфабрикую и распространю систему буддийского тантрического ритуала*. Я напишу отрывки более ученого типа, объясняющие вопросы рабства и освобождения, отражающими уровень интеллекта, который должен показаться чрезвычайно соблазнительным. Мое определение рабства, включит ссылки на поклонение лингамa, и мое освобождение будет "пустотой", расчитанной на подрыв веры в шайвитские ритуалы. На самом деле, я буду критиковать практику жертвоприношения и все индуистские ритуалы; и я буду отвергать существование Высшего Владыки, доказывая, что нет собственной личности. Собрав эту систему воедино, исподволь внердив её в их сердца, я достигну успеха в разрушении их преданности Шиве. Обратив демонов в Буддизм, за спиной их шайва гуру Шукры, Брихаспати удалил единственное препятствие к их уничтожению, дав возможность Шиве совершить кашмирскую версию его знаменитого подвига, как Разрушителя Трёх Городов (Трипурантака).


http://www.surajamrita.com/compAnaly...Sanderson.html

Буддисты тоже прекрасно знали, чьи тексты используют, чьи мантры читают, каким питхам поклоняются.




> В комментариях говорится, что эту высшую из материнских тантр Будда даровал дважды: первый раз – на вершине Меру, во времена раздоров, а затем в Ориссе. 
> 
> «Времена раздоров» – это период, когда власть над миром захватили Шива и Ума, жившие на вершине горы Сумеру. Их свита контролировала 24 особых места, а также Подземелье (тело), Землю (речь) и Небеса (ум). Многие люди стали в то время недобрыми.
> 
> Тогда Ваджрадхара принял форму Херуки (Чакрасамвары) и подавил Шиву и Уму. Будды пяти семейств послали 24 бодхисаттв с юм и те подавили свиту Шивы в тех 24 местах, тоже приняв при этом облики и имена подавляемых – чтобы простые люди не заметили подмены и не смутились. (Поэтому 24 священных места Шивы священны и для Херуки, хотя смысл этого для буддистов совсем иной.) 
> 
> Важно знать, что когда Будда создал мандалу Чакрасамвары на горе Сумеру, он потом не вобрал её в себя, а оставил на вершине. Поэтому нам легче реализовать Херуку – ведь мандала всё ещё там. Кроме того, чем хуже становится время, тем мощнее практика Херуки: ведь Херука становится тем сильнее, чем сильнее от страстей человеческих становится Шива под его правой ногой.
> 
> Учение Чакрасамвары Ваджрапани передал Сарахе, тот Нагарджуне, а Нагарджуна Шаварипе. Луипа, получив тантру от Шаварипы, составил садхану – текст для практики тантры, который стал основой дальнейшей традиции. В дальнейшем великие йоги вносили свои дополнения и изменения в эту садхану, и наиболее важными стали практики, основанные Гхантападой (тиб. Дрильбупой) и Кришначарьей (тиб. Нагпопой). В школе Гелуг в основу практики обычно кладётся садхана Луипы, которую отредактировал и исправил от накопившихся за столетия ошибок сам Чже Цонкапа, версия Нагпопы тоже широко практикуется. 
> ...


http://savetibet.ru/2011/12/15/print...alai-lama.html

Безверие в собственные тексты - зло.

----------

Aion (02.06.2015), Tong Po (05.06.2015), Дубинин (02.06.2015), Ондрий (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Всё в порядке. Чем выше либидо, тем качественней медитация. Это хорошо. Тантра понимашь.


И вообще я хотела бы раскрыть этот момент :Cool:

----------


## Нико

> А что я пишу? Что то не так? Скажите, исправлюсь.


Вы неверно понимаете метод дзогчен. Это раз.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что я пишу? Что то не так? Скажите, исправлюсь.


Не волнуйтесь  :Smilie:  В дзогчен, как и в дзен, прямому постижению отдан приоритет, поэтому нормально относятся к интимности передачи тайной Дхармы. В других традициях могут к этому относитсья и с подозрением, и со смущением, и вот, даже - со стыдом.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы неверно понимаете метод дзогчен. Это раз.


Вообще самая замечательная и полезная мысль из всех возможных. Как только кто-то пытается понимать методы, вместо того, чтобы их применять, это 100% сразу неверно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы неверно понимаете метод дзогчен. Это раз.


Да ладно, у него дзогчен, и ветры в канал- два разных предложения))
А вот про память пребывания в абсолюте и метод запоминания (помнить что?)- это да))

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще самая замечательная и полезная мысль из всех возможных. Как только кто-то пытается понимать методы, вместо того, чтобы их применять, это 100% сразу неверно.


Не филосовствуйте тут. Вам уже достаточно лет, чтобы не рассуждать о методах,а их напрямую применять. Дзогчен: это метод применения ясного света во всех ситуациях, без устранения грубых видов ума. Для этого ничего не надо вводить в центральный канал. Вы хоть понимаете, как это трудно?

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Тантризм не возник в Шумере и Древнем Египте просто по той причине, что у них не было йоги, а была только бхога. Как только появились сложные йогические методы и это объединилось с философией санкхьи, Панини и разными ритуалами пашупатов так и возникли тантры. Вналачале шиваитские, а потом вторичные: от буддийских до джайнских.


Ну и откуда появились *сложные* йогические методы, как не из буддизма? Сложные йогические методы напрямую кореллируют со сложностью философии. Когда философия проста, то метод прост. Когда сложна - то сложен. К моменту появления в истории Йога-сутр Патанджали, такая йога уже была общим достоянием буддизма, джайнизма, санкхьи. Это когда буддизм только возникал, она ему предшествовала, но буддизм-то не стоял на месте. Сравните теперь философию Нагарджуны с идеями Брахма-сутры, по уровню сложности. Сравните Йога-сутры с философией Асанги. Откуда было взяться сложности у шиваитов, если говорить об объективно-проверяемых вещах? Культ пашупатов - не сложнее вуду.




> Первична санкхья на которой основана философия шиваитской и вишнуитской тантры с учением о пуруше и практити - прототипах Шивы и Шакти и/или Вишну и Лакшми, а также с учениями о таттвах, которые потом разошлись по тантрическим зборникам и мануалам: от изощренной философии Абхинавагупты до детально проработанной Калачакра-тантры.


Калачакра-тантра, как Вы конечно знаете, для историков поздняя Ануттара-йога-тантра. Когда внешние заимствования уже не могли решать вопрос, появиться тантризму в буддизме, или нет. Есть основания списать всё на переосмысление и специальную проповедь для йогов-санкхьяиков (известно, что на вангах Калачакры даже тиртхиков приглашают присутствовать, специфика данного метода). Исторически ранний буддийский тантризм - сплошь Праджняпарамита. А если бы Ваша теория была верна, то всё должно было в быть, как в Калачакре. Это опровержение. Да-да, опровержение.

Выводим следствие (гипотезу) из Вашей объяснительной теории. Если бы буддийский тантризм произошёл из санкхья-йоги, в его *исторически древнейших* формах присутствовали бы таттвы санкхьи. Проверяем Вашу гипотезу в эмпиричеком базисе. Таттв санкхьи нет, но зато абхидхармические пять скандх (привет позднейшей практике 5М) присутствуют. Теория научно опровергнута.

С тем, что Пуруша и Пракрити прототипы Шивы с Шакти, спорить наоборот не буду. Санкхья-йога является небуддийской основой, из которой только и мог расти шиваизм. Но философия Патанджали очень простая, по сравнению с Нагарджуной и Асангой. Мне не совсем понятно, как только из философии Патанджали можно создать тантризм - сможете привести пример тантрического текста не сложнее Патанджали? Как выразился Ондрий, дыхание по Бутейко - тантризм ли?




> Такого "прото тантрического-субстрата" по всей земле-матушке пруд пруди. А тантры возникли только там, где была учение санкхьи о пуруше и пракртити, учение грамматиста панини, где объясняется метафизика звука, йогические методы которым обучали в том числе Будду и разные характерные ритуалы от хомы до знаменитых 5M.


Что ж Вы про Ньингма забываете. Тантризм и в Тибете появился, свой - благо туда проник буддизм. А в Китае, где существовали свои пуруша и пракрити, предел и инь-янь, существовали свои маги и даосские гимнасты, тантризм до буддизма-таки не возник. 




> Религиозному фанатику доказать что либо просто не возможно, так как у него есть только свое мнение и неправильное. Любые аргументы будь они тысячу раз подкреплены фактами просто игнорируются или перекручиваются на свой лад.  И плевать даже на то, что свои же тексты постоянно говорят о заимствования у шиваитов, на это можно закрыть глаза и сделать вид что этого не существует.


Докажите, что одновременно с Праджняпарамитой существовало что-нибудь такого же уровня сложности. Манускрипт 1 века н.э. датирован радиоуглеродным методом. Ну, и что у Вас есть *объективно-научно*? Легенды про Упанишады в шестом веке до нашей эры оставьте своей вере.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не филосовствуйте тут. Вам уже достаточно лет, чтобы не рассуждать о методах,а их напрямую применять. Дзогчен: это метод применения ясного света во всех ситуациях, без устранения грубых видов ума. Для этого ничего не надо вводить в центральный канал. Вы хоть понимаете, как это трудно?


Трудно и легко - очень относительны. Кому-то трудно петь, кому-то трудно подняться за один раз на пятый этаж.

----------


## Нико

> Трудно и легко - очень относительны. Кому-то трудно петь, кому-то трудно подняться за один раз на пятый этаж.


Ну так попробуйте).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну так попробуйте).


Давайте наставление

----------


## Neroli

> Мне в Бельдяжки нельзя, я женат (С)


Ондрий, не разочаровывайте, а. 
Вам же не просто Бельдяжки предлагают, а настоящий тантрический ритуал. С трансформацией гнева в бодхичитту.  :Wink:  А вы...

----------

Дубинин (02.06.2015), Нико (03.06.2015), Ондрий (02.06.2015), Паня (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вообще самая замечательная и полезная мысль из всех возможных. Как только кто-то пытается понимать методы, вместо того, чтобы их применять, это 100% сразу неверно.


Не поняв, не применить. Это не инженерное знание о "внешнем" мире, где процессы относительно стабильны, а учение об уме. Без настройки сознания не получится применять йогу, аналогично промышленной технологии - когда совершенно не важно, что думаешь, главное все стадии технологического процесса старательно соблюсти.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не поняв, не применить. Это не инженерное знание о "внешнем" мире, где процессы относительно стабильны, а учение об уме. Без настройки сознания не получится применять йогу, аналогично промышленной технологии - когда совершенно не важно, что думаешь, главное все стадии технологического процесса старательно соблюсти.


Понять инструкцию по применению и понять принцип действия или результат действия - две большие разницы.
Мы можем водить автомобиль, не умея его не только построить, но часто, даже починить или отрегулировать.
Мы поднимаем руку и поворачиваем голову, не имея даже смутного представления о том, что при всем при этом происходит.

----------


## Neroli

> У этого усаживания за плиту все равно есть свои причины и условия. 
> 
> Когда мужчина прозревает истинную женскую дхарму он твердо и окончательно становится непоколебимым монахом. Правда для этого нужно постичь так же и истинную мужскую дхарму, поскольку заблуждений о мужском и женском - как в тайге иголок.
> 
> То же касается и постижением женщиной мужской и женской дхарм, поскольку то, что мы видим как возникающее и прекращающееся перестает для нас быть надежной опорой и не омрачает ум жаждой и цеплянием.


Поняла только первое предложение))
А вот... "женские дхармы", "мужские дхармы" - что это такое и где об этом можно прочесть?

Но я зато хорошо знаю что такое женские гормоны. И еще кое-что. Я когда дочь родила, у меня отключился мозг. Совсем. Мне даже дважды два давалось не очень. Тут я, что называется, психанула и пошла второе высшее получать. Слава богу все вернулось на место (ну почти все). А вот если бы меня усадили за плиту, боюсь что капец. Была бы я тут каким-нибудь макаронным монстром)) блин(( И к чему все это? К тому что он мышления можно отказаться. Или вообще его не использовать с самого начала. ("А зато с такой фигурой я могу быть полной дурой"). 
Вот что будет с женскими дхармами если изначально от женщины ждать того же, что и от мужчины? м?

----------

Нико (02.06.2015), Ондрий (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Поняла только первое предложение))
> А вот... "женские дхармы", "мужские дхармы" - что это такое и где об этом можно прочесть?
> 
> Но я зато хорошо знаю что такое женские гормоны. И еще кое-что. Я когда дочь родила, у меня отключился мозг. Совсем. Мне даже дважды два давалось не очень. Тут я, что называется, психанула и пошла второе высшее получать. Слава богу все вернулось на место (ну почти все). А вот если бы меня усадили за плиту, боюсь что капец. Была бы я тут каким-нибудь макаронным монстром)) блин(( И к чему все это? К тому что он мышления можно отказаться. Или вообще его не использовать с самого начала. ("А зато с такой фигурой я могу быть полной дурой"). 
> Вот что будет с женскими дхармами если изначально от женщины ждать того же, что и от мужчины? м?


Женская дхарма это то, вследствие чего женщина рождается женщиной, имеет женское тело, женское сознание, женское поведение и желание оставаться женщиной. Основной признак, на основе которого развивается все разнообразие формы.

Совершенно бессмысленно от женщины ждать того же, что и от мужчины. Когда есть условия, возникает то, что соответствует этим условиям. Вопрос лишь в том - видим мы условия или нет. Когда мы видим условия, сама форма клеши неведение, обозначаемая словом "ждать" не возникает.

А мозг он и у мужчин и у женщин может отключаться. Во что только люди не впадают в подходящих условиях.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Он просто не знает, что Будда учил о пустотности как _таковой_, онтологически, а не сугубо гносеологически,


Нагарджуна в ММК, однако, шибко сурово прошелся насчет какой бы то ни было онтологии.
Не страшно этакому человечищу противоречить, а?

----------

Нико (03.06.2015), Фил (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Просто чтоб не забывалась исходная тема:

Джамгон Конгтрул (Две истины): "В частности, всеведущим Рангджунгом (Третьим Кармапой) было сказано: 
... *Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы*, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д.; тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное" _Васубандху, Мипам Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Джамгон Конгтрул. Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме. М.: Ганга, Сватан, 2012. — С. 144._

Лонгченпа: «(Дзогпа Ченпо), опираясь на изначально чистую и обнажённую *коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия* и никогда не прекращается, понимает её (коренную осознанность) и все происходящие из неё феномены как свободные от крайностей, подобно пространству». _Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче. Ум Будды: антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджама по Дзогпа Ченпо. М.: Саттва, 2006. — С. 125._

----------


## Neroli

> Женская дхарма это то, вследствие чего женщина рождается женщиной, имеет женское тело, женское сознание, женское поведение и желание оставаться женщиной. Основной признак, на основе которого развивается все разнообразие формы.


Это что-то каноническое или ваша трактовка?




> Совершенно бессмысленно от женщины ждать того же, что и от мужчины.


Я имею ввиду ждать того же в интеллектуальном плане. А не во всех. Я, кстати, не против гендерных различий)) Они есть и будут, и это хорошо. Но мне кажется что женщины могут быть несколько умнее, чем общество готово им позволить))





> Когда есть условия, возникает то, что соответствует этим условиям. Вопрос лишь в том - видим мы условия или нет. Когда мы видим условия, сама форма клеши неведение, обозначаемая словом "ждать" не возникает.


Не. У меня был чисто бытовой, житейский вопрос))




> А мозг он и у мужчин и у женщин может отключаться. Во что только люди не впадают в подходящих условиях.


Вот именно что. Старческий маразм - он бесполый вообще))

----------

Нико (03.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да ладно, у него дзогчен, и ветры в канал- два разных предложения))
> А вот про память пребывания в абсолюте и метод запоминания (помнить что?)- это да))


И тут есть метод. Про дзогчен не скажу, ибо это выше моих способностей. Но скажу про метод постижения пустоты ясного света ума. На основе мат. части, даруемой сведущим наставником, рождается осмысление и переживание, которое потом, при постижении абсолютной природы ума, нельзя забыть. И тогда в этом запредельном переживании встречаются субъективный и объективный ясные светы ума. Главная задача  --- познать пустоту  УЯС.)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Чтоб не терялась нить беседы: 

"Сугата проясняет сущность сугатагарбхи через учение о пустотности, и он проясняет природу сугатагарбхи через учение о таких совершенных качествах, как силы и т.д., как изначально присущих ей. Эти двое (т.е. сущность и природа) должны быть непротиворечиво объединены. Однако, не достигая уверенности в глубочайшем ключевом моменте нераздельности двух истин, некоторые рассматривают сугатагарбху как нечто постоянное и непустое от своей сущности, тогда как другие, цепляясь за одну лишь пустотность, не могут обосновать изначальное обладание нераздельными качествами изначального осознавания и занимают крайнюю позицию нигилистического воззрения." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Сущность разъяснения Сугатагарбхи".

"Можно (ошибочно) предположить, что слова условного постулата – «абсолютное не пусто само по себе» – отрицают его пустотность и поддерживают несостоятельный взгляд (...) что абсолютное является обособленным, постоянным и неизменным. Но, в таком случае, нет даже частичного понимания этой великой философской системы." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Львиный рык утверждения жентонг".

----------


## Ондрий

> Главная задача --- познать пустоту УЯС


позанудствую)))
вы или осознаете прабхасвару или нет, а третьего не дано))
из вашей фразы вытекает, что дескать можно какбе пялиться на УЯС, но не фтыкать его пустотность и что соббсно в этом и состоит весь напряг в буддийской практике - видеть УЯС сперва криво, а потом таки ррраз и осознать его пустотным в один прекрасный момент  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Дубинин

> Поняла только первое предложение))
> А вот... "женские дхармы", "мужские дхармы" - что это такое и где об этом можно прочесть?
> 
> Но я зато хорошо знаю что такое женские гормоны. И еще кое-что. Я когда дочь родила, у меня отключился мозг. Совсем. Мне даже дважды два давалось не очень. Тут я, что называется, психанула и пошла второе высшее получать. Слава богу все вернулось на место (ну почти все). А вот если бы меня усадили за плиту, боюсь что капец. Была бы я тут каким-нибудь макаронным монстром)) блин(( И к чему все это? К тому что он мышления можно отказаться. Или вообще его не использовать с самого начала. ("А зато с такой фигурой я могу быть полной дурой"). 
> Вот что будет с женскими дхармами если изначально от женщины ждать того же, что и от мужчины? м?


То, чего я у дядьков умных по мозгу воспринял: мозг в серединке- имеет строение рептилии с набором: доминантна (безопасность), размножение, еда. Кора служит не что-бы абстрактно мыслить. а что- бы тормозить и перенаправлять эти три порыва (женщина делала отбор по принципу- сама не съела, не отвлеклась, самца ублажила..- ребёнок выжил..), а у самцов объектов для торможения во внешнем мире- больше- от сего кора в среднем в лобной доле и теменной-больше. На практике в среднем, самец может думать более абстрактно- без подкрепления гормоном удовольствия, чем самка (он спасает миры, она его и семью..).

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это что-то каноническое или ваша трактовка?


Сугубо личное, и прозрение, и попытка обнаруженное как-то объяснять.




> Я имею ввиду ждать того же в интеллектуальном плане. А не во всех. Я, кстати, не против гендерных различий)) Они есть и будут, и это хорошо. Но мне кажется что женщины могут быть несколько умнее, чем общество готово им позволить))


Да, с точки зрения каждой отдельной женщины - это верно. Но вот общество имеет определенную коллективную мудрость и неоднократно знакомо с разной степени свободы женской сущности. 




> Не. У меня был чисто бытовой, житейский вопрос))


О том, что не всем женщинам кухня подходит?  :Smilie:  Да, это так. Но проблематика инь и ян весьма широка и разнообразна. В этом смысле "домострой" основан на вполне определенном опыте (т.е. знании того, к чему приводит необузданная женская сущность в самых разных ипостасях и как уберечься от самых нежеланных по своим разнообразным последствиям)




> Вот именно что. Старческий маразм - он бесполый вообще))


Как и детская непосредственность, да.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> позанудствую)))
> вы или осознаете прабхасвару или нет, а третьего не дано))


Она пуста от самобытия. Только поэтому мы и можем _осмысленно_ о ней говорить (есть _отношение_ между означающим и означаемым: ясность не самосуща).

----------


## Neroli

> Да, с точки зрения каждой отдельной женщины - это верно. Но вот общество имеет определенную коллективную мудрость и неоднократно знакомо с разной степени свободы женской сущности.


Ну ок, да. Ваша точка зрения понятна. Как хорошо что она мне не мешает))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну ок, да. Ваша точка зрения понятна. Как хорошо что она мне не мешает))


Ура  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Ну ок, да. Ваша точка зрения понятна. Как хорошо что она мне не мешает))


Может, они слишком старые для нас, Нероль?))))))))))

----------


## Дубинин

> И тут есть метод. Про дзогчен не скажу, ибо это выше моих способностей. Но скажу про метод постижения пустоты ясного света ума. На основе мат. части, даруемой сведущим наставником, рождается осмысление и переживание, которое потом, при постижении абсолютной природы ума, нельзя забыть. И тогда в этом запредельном переживании встречаются субъективный и объективный ясные светы ума. Главная задача  --- познать пустоту  УЯС.)


Ну- если за "объективный" ЯС, понимать прямое постижение ума гуры (Гуру Йога)- техника, уловка- то да- согласен. Но помнить всё-равно нечего, ты просто знаешь- что "этим" не является-потом, и помнишь сам метод (это всё токмо из своего опыта- звеняйте- не обучен шибко))

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"Кроме того, в «Тантре свода ваджрного изначаль- ного осознавания (ye shes rdo rje kun las btus pa’i 
rgyud)» сказано: Замысел (dgongs pa) двух истин таков: Что касает- ся относительной и абсолютной истин, сыны благородных, то относительное – это устойчивость и движение (brtan pa dang g.yo ba), и истина этого 
подобна отражению луны в воде. Абсолютная же истина – это восемнадцать пустотностей, пределом (mtha’) которой является пребывание (gnas pa)." - Джамгон Конгтрул (Две истины).

----------


## Нико

> позанудствую)))
> вы или осознаете прабхасвару или нет, а третьего не дано))
> из вашей фразы вытекает, что дескать можно какбе пялиться на УЯС, но не фтыкать его пустотность и что соббсно в этом и состоит весь напряг в буддийской практике - видеть УЯС сперва криво, а потом таки ррраз и осознать его пустотным в один прекрасный момент


Я тож позанудствую. Может, проблема не в УЯС, а в отсутствии норм. женщин?

----------


## Ондрий

> Я тож позанудствую. Может, проблема не в УЯС, а в отсутствии норм. женщин?


Согласен, об этой проблеме еще Кхедруб Дже сетовал, мол даже в *его* время уже фиг найдешь хоть самую завалящую иогиню для кармамудры. Что уж говорить о нашем времени.

----------

Нико (03.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> То, чего я у дядьков умных по мозгу воспринял: мозг в серединке- имеет строение рептилии с набором: доминантна (безопасность), размножение, еда. Кора служит не что-бы абстрактно мыслить. а что- бы тормозить и перенаправлять эти три порыва (женщина делала отбор по принципу- сама не съела, не отвлеклась, самца ублажила..- ребёнок выжил..), а у самцов объектов для торможения во внешнем мире- больше- от сего кора в среднем в лобной доле и теменной-больше. На практике в среднем, самец может думать более абстрактно- без подкрепления гормоном удовольствия, чем самка (он спасает миры, она его и семью..).


Дубинин, у меня такое ощущение, что вы в свободное от БФ время препарируете человеческие мОзги. Брррр.

----------

Дубинин (02.06.2015), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Может, они слишком старые для нас, Нероль?))))))))))


Какое там. Мы все с сансару возрастом))

----------

Нико (02.06.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чтоб не терялась нить беседы: 
> 
> "Сугата проясняет сущность сугатагарбхи через учение о пустотности, и он проясняет природу сугатагарбхи через учение о таких совершенных качествах, как силы и т.д., как изначально присущих ей. Эти двое (т.е. сущность и природа) должны быть непротиворечиво объединены. Однако, не достигая уверенности в глубочайшем ключевом моменте нераздельности двух истин, некоторые рассматривают сугатагарбху как нечто постоянное и непустое от своей сущности, тогда как другие, цепляясь за одну лишь пустотность, не могут обосновать изначальное обладание нераздельными качествами изначального осознавания и занимают крайнюю позицию нигилистического воззрения." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Сущность разъяснения Сугатагарбхи".
> 
> "Можно (ошибочно) предположить, что слова условного постулата – «абсолютное не пусто само по себе» – отрицают его пустотность и поддерживают несостоятельный взгляд (...) что абсолютное является обособленным, постоянным и неизменным. Но, в таком случае, нет даже частичного понимания этой великой философской системы." - Мипам Ринпоче, "Львиный рык утверждения жентонг".


Вот какая мне разница, пуста сугатагарбха или непуста?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот какая мне разница, пуста сугатагарбха или непуста?


Вот и правда, какая именно разница? Когда возникает вопрос, это происходит согласно условиям, в которых он возникает.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вот какая мне разница, пуста сугатагарбха или непуста?


Проверка созерцания. Если буддисту кажется, что не пуста от самобытия, то это не ригпа, а просто переживание.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Проверка созерцания. Если буддисту кажется, что не пуста от самобытия, то это не ригпа, а просто переживание.


А если буддист не пользуется словами "самобытие" или "сугатагарбха"?

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вот и правда, какая именно разница? Когда возникает вопрос, это происходит согласно условиям, в которых он возникает.


Для проверки созерцательного опыта. Тексты позволяют проверять, не сбился ли с правильного курса на трудноописуемое.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Проверка созерцания. Если буддисту кажется, что не пуста от самобытия, то это не ригпа, а просто переживание.


Какой смысл проверять созерцание в таком ключе? Это страшно далеко от практических нужд.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Какой смысл проверять созерцание в таком ключе? Это страшно далеко от практических нужд.


Не допускаете, что для кого-то это и есть очень практические нужды?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А если буддист не пользуется словами "самобытие" или "сугатагарбха"?


Дело не в словах, а в традиционно буддийских значениях. Без сверки созерцательного опыта с текстами, буддист заходит не в ту сторону, как корабль без компаса.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Какой смысл проверять созерцание в таком ключе? Это страшно далеко от практических нужд.


Цель выходит за рамки сансары. Но даже с мирской точки зрения лучше ни в чём себя не обманывать.

----------


## Дубинин

Если предположить, что некто не принял некую притуплённость за ригпа, ЯС, Пресечение... а реально пережил, то какая разница как он потом называет: полнота-полноты или пустота-пустоты, если признаки достижения верны: (сам становишся лучше, сиддхи ростут- мраки -светлеют..) и описываешь это с частицей "не"- применительно к качествам-похожести на что-то..

----------

Нико (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Если предположить, что некто не принял некую притуплённость за ригпа, ЯС, Пресечение... а реально пережил, то какая разница как он потом называет: полнота-полноты или пустота-пустоты, если признаки достижения верны: (сам становишся лучше, сиддхи ростут- мраки -светлеют..) и описываешь это с частицей "не"- применительно к качествам-похожести на что-то..


Разница есть, ведь чем больше осмысленность речи, тем очевидней отношение между означающим и означаемым. Если же слова ни к чему не подводят (если нет хоть какого-то отношения между означающим и означаемым), речь превращается в аувлатрвенцилвют. Намёки на трудновыразимое не бессмысленны.

Если же говорить о ком-то великом, из Вашего описания - ему же нужно помогать другим. Он должен внятно выражаться.

----------

Дубинин (02.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

хехе, когда садхаки на ганачакре впервые услышали "спонтанную песнь реализации" Марпы, они спросили друг друга "он что, сумасшедший?!!11" )) /из намтара/

и это были те-самые-садхаки из Валинора ))

----------

Дубинин (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> хехе, когда садхаки на ганачакре впервые услышали "спонтанную песнь реализации" Марпы, они спросили друг друга "он что, сумасшедший?!!11" )) /из намтара/
> 
> и это были те-самые-садхаки из Валлинора ))


Может быть. Но потом-то он был очень внятен.

----------

Нико (03.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дело не в словах, а в традиционно буддийских значениях. Без сверки созерцательного опыта с текстами, буддист заходит не в ту сторону, как корабль без компаса.


Компасом надо уметь пользоваться и держать его под рукой. Если слово буддисту незнакомо, он не сможет им пользоваться. Как бы ни хотелось.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дело не в словах, а в традиционно буддийских значениях. Без сверки созерцательного опыта с текстами, буддист заходит не в ту сторону, как корабль без компаса.


А как быть при разном понимании текстов? вы понимаете так, а я - иначе. И оба мы кидаем друг другу предъявы в виде цитат, порой из одних и тех же авторов. У кого из нас компас не врет, как это решить?

Тем более, что
Вера может быть верой только себе

----------

Won Soeng (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Компасом надо уметь пользоваться и держать его под рукой. Если слово буддисту незнакомо, он не сможет им пользоваться. Как бы ни хотелось.


Без словесных наставлений никак. Прямая передача от ума к уму вообще без слов, или сугубо символическая вообще без слов, требуют слишком больших способностей. Даже после удачного ознакомления с нерождённым можно отвлечься, а потом вообще сойти с дистанции.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А как быть при разном понимании текстов? вы понимаете так, а я - иначе. И оба мы кидаем друг другу предъявы в виде цитат, порой из одних и тех же авторов. У кого из нас компас не врет, как это решить?
> 
> Тем более, что
> Вера может быть верой только себе


Живой Учитель - современная лекция - школьный комментарий - комментарий основателя школы - первоисточник. Проверка на логическую связность (соответствие Четырём Печатям / отличие от учения тиртхиков). Выполнение предварительных практик перед чтением (больше практиковать, чем читать; а всё, что прочитано, практиковать).

У меня с практикой как-то не очень. Но последовательность от живого современного Учителя к первоисточникам я соблюдаю со всем фанатизмом. Учителей проверяю, насколько могу. В случае хоть малейших сомнений в себе, на ванг - даже на самый распрекрасный - не иду. Учитель важней ванга (в Ваджраяне).

----------

Нико (03.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Живой Учитель - современная лекция - школьный комментарий - комментарий основателя школы - первоисточник. Проверка на логическую связность (соответствие Четырём Печатям / отличие от учения тиртхиков). Выполнение предварительных практик перед чтением (больше практиковать, чем читать; а всё, что прочитано, практиковать).
> 
> У меня с практикой как-то не очень. Но последовательность от живого современного Учителя к первоисточникам я соблюдаю со всем фанатизмом.


Все что вы сказали все равно основывается на собственном суждении.
Вера может быть верой только себе

А по какой причине?
Да потому, что собственный ум - это истинносущее на абсолютном уровне )))))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Все что вы сказали все равно основывается на собственном суждении.
> Вера может быть верой только себе
> 
> А по какой причине?
> Да потому, что собственный ум - это истинносущее на абсолютном уровне )))))


Нет. О.О. Розенберг считал такой подход единственно возможным для адекватного (без вчитывания посторонних смыслов) понимания буддийских текстов вообще. Сначала живые монахи, потом только тексты, в последовательности постепенного удревнения читаемого материала. Возможных интерпретаций много, но чтоб достичь традиционных целей, нужно выбрать именно традиционную.

_Само_-сущее не смогло бы функционировать, вступать в _отношения_. Без _отношения_ между означающим и означаемым невозможна _осмысленная_ речь. Слова должны быть связаны с вещами, грубо говоря. Ценность рассказа о самосущем точно такая же, как аоарцеыщсылл. _Само_-сущее исключает _отношения_, по определению. То, что вступает в _отношения_ со словами о себе, уже не _само_-сущее.

Вот и получается, что буддисты говорят об изначальном осознавании, пустом от самобытия - а тиртхики о гарвпфпцоч.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сначала живые монахи, потом только тексты, в последовательности постепенного удревнения читаемого материала.


Все равно проходя поэтапно этот процесс, вы пользуетесь собственной способностью суждения для того, чтобы решить, что достоверно, а что нет.
Иначе и быть не может.

*Вера может быть верой только себе*

А по какой причине?
Да потому, что собственный ум - это истинносущее на абсолютном уровне )))))

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Без словесных наставлений никак. Прямая передача от ума к уму вообще без слов, или сугубо символическая вообще без слов, требуют слишком больших способностей. Даже после удачного ознакомления с нерождённым можно отвлечься, а потом вообще сойти с дистанции.


Наставления должны идти как можно синхроннее с практикой. Поэтому в дзен значение имеет наставление учителя в рамках практики. Если практика остановилась - новых наставлений от учителя не будет. Наставления должны быть понятны ученику. Прямая передача происходит на той основе, которая у ученика уже есть. Просто не нужно пытаться получить передачу, не имея для того оснований.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015), Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Просто не нужно пытаться получить передачу, не имея для того оснований.


А как решить, есть у тебя основания или их нет?

----------


## Aion

Что касается компаса: теоретизирование не делает больного здоровее.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Наставления должны быть понятны ученику.


Да. Осмысленная речь имеет ценность.

----------


## Дубинин

> Все равно проходя поэтапно этот процесс, вы пользуетесь собственной способностью суждения для того, чтобы решить, что достоверно, а что нет.
> Иначе и быть не может.
> 
> *Вера может быть верой только себе*
> 
> А по какой причине?
> Да потому, что собственный ум - это истинносущее на абсолютном уровне )))))


А как увязать: независимое сушествование ясности- осознанности-не формы- и рефлекторное поведение оценивать любое событие на предмет пользы-вреда себе (веры  себе)?

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (02.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Что касается компаса: теоретизирование не делает больного здоровее.


Чтоб отличить традицию от посторонних теорий, живой традиции и нужно следовать: от современного учителя идти до древних наставлений. Покойный Дондуп задавал первый вопрос "Кто Ваш Учитель?" И он был прав.

----------

Нико (03.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> _Само_-сущее не смогло бы функционировать, вступать в _отношения_. Без _отношения_ между означающим и означаемым невозможна _осмысленная_ речь. Слова должны быть связаны с вещами, грубо говоря. Ценность рассказа о самосущем точно такая же, как аоарцеыщсылл. _Само_-сущее исключает _отношения_, по определению. То, что вступает в _отношения_ со словами о себе, уже не _само_-сущее.
> 
> Вот и получается, что буддисты говорят об изначальном осознавании, пустом от самобытия - а тиртхики о гарвпфпцоч.


Слова указывают на самосущее, как палец указывает на луну, не являясь при этом самой луной.
Но не будь луны, не на что было бы и указывать.

Как луна отражается на поверхности воды, так и самосущее отражается в осмысленной речи. Таково функционирование самосущего на относительном уровне ))))

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как решить, есть у тебя основания или их нет?


Нет необходимости что-то решать. "Не проверяйте себя". Вполне достаточно следовать методу и не пытаться угадать то, что следует увидеть. Когда что-то ясно - это ясно в тот самый момент. Когда что-то неясно, это неясно без промедления.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019), Сергей Хос (02.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как увязать: независимое сушествование ясности- осознанности-не формы- и рефлекторное поведение оценивать любое событие на предмет пользы-вреда себе (веры  себе)?


Как увязываются кармические следы и их "носитель", алая-виджняна?
Тайна сия велика есть )))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А как увязать: независимое сушествование ясности- осознанности-не формы- и рефлекторное поведение оценивать любое событие на предмет пользы-вреда себе (веры  себе)?


Вы совершенно правы. Оно же _само_-сущее. Нет _отношений_ между ним и пользой.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Как увязываются кармические следы и их "носитель", алая-виджняна?
> Тайна сия велика есть )))


_Связь_ это уже отрицание _само_-существования. По определению.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> _Связь_ это уже отрицание _само_-существования. По определению.


Отражения не отрицают само-существование зеркала, хоть и связаны с ним.

----------


## Won Soeng

Все, что видится самосущим, испытывается одним и тем же способом.
1. Что это, то что видится? 
2. Каким образом это узнается и различается от прочего?
3. Каковы условия различения и узнавания?
4. Каковы условия неразличения и неузнавания?

Выявление признаков и условий показывает, чем и как обусловлено то, что видится самосущим.
Только думать, что нечто необусловлено - это мнение и недостаток внимания.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Чтоб отличить традицию от посторонних теорий, живой традиции и нужно следовать: от современного учителя идти до древних наставлений. Покойный Дондуп задавал первый вопрос "Кто Ваш Учитель?" И он был прав.


Так мы тут на 80 с лишним страницах учителей своих пиарим? Ну так расскажите о своём. Ну и конечно, о том, какое отношение его заслуги имеют к вам.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Слова указывают на самосущее, как палец указывает на луну, не являясь при этом самой луной.
> Но не будь луны, не на что было бы и указывать.


Так палец_ показывает_ на Луну? Есть _отношения_ между Луной и пальцем? Тогда Луна не _само_-суща. Учение о _само_-сущем это ровным счётом арпоыпуцтвлввивы и ничего сверх того. Я же считаю, что речь Будды была совершенной. А Вы - нет?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так палец_ показывает_ на Луну? Есть _отношения_ между Луной и пальцем? Тогда Луна не _само_-суща. Относительна. Учение о самосущем это ровным счётом арпоыпуцтвлввивы и ничего сверх того.


Есть определенный нюанс в том, что именно обусловлено. 
Признаки восприятия чего-либо обусловлены восприятием. Если мы обнаруживаем, что достаточно ТОЛЬКО восприятия, это значит, что обусловленность восприятием достаточна. Если мы обнаруживаем, что помимо восприятия нужно что-то еще, это значит что обусловленность восприятием лишь необходима, но недостаточна.

Если об этом только рассуждать - это будут мнения и со-мнения.
Вопрос в способе выйти за пределы рассуждений и надежном методе исследования необходимых и достаточных условий, который можно применить не умозрительно, а непосредственно.

Для этого мы и тренируемся в различении признаков восприятия (праджняпарамита, сатипаттхана)

Но все дело в том, что это не необходимая цель - убедиться в необходимости и достаточности. 
Есть достаточная цель - обнаружить условия возникновения гнева, страсти и неведения и пресечь жажду. 

Когда же мы хотим сохранить Дхарму, тогда необходимо убедиться в необходимости и достаточности прекращения чувственного восприятия для не только прекращения цепляния, становления, рождения, старости-смерти-страдания, но для уверенности в невозможности возникновения вновь. Это уже большая колесница, путь Бодхисаттвы. Постичь все учения Будды, преодолеть все заблуждения (не только те, которые зримо возникают, но и те, которые только могут возникать в самых, пусть маловероятных условиях), то есть - спасти все чувствующие существа.

Поэтому еще в каноне говорится об освобождении знанием, как более полном и об освобождении мудростью, как минимально достаточном.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так палец_ показывает_ на Луну? Есть _отношения_ между Луной и пальцем? Тогда Луна не _само_-суща. Учение о _само_-сущем это ровным счётом арпоыпуцтвлввивы и ничего сверх того.


Думать так - все равно что считать, будто палец есть собственный признак луны.

Но тут примчались санитары, зафиксировали нас ...

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так мы тут на 80 с лишним страницах учителей своих пиарим? Ну так расскажите о своём. Ну и конечно, о том, какое отношение его заслуги имеют к вам.


Не хочу. Никакого.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Думать так - все равно что считать, будто палец есть собственный признак луны.
> Но тут примчались санитары, зафиксировали нас ...


Думать так - признавать _отношения_ между пальцем и тем, на что он показывает. Не более того.

----------


## Aion

> Не хочу. Никакого.


Вот видите, как просто можно убедиться в бесполезности перевода стрелок на традиционность, Учителя и прочие этикетки.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Думать так - признавать _отношения_ между пальцем и тем, на что он показывает. Не более того.


Но луна по сбственной сущности остается не затронутой этим отношением. Данное отношение - всего лишь концептуальное, праджняпти.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Есть определенный нюанс в том, что именно обусловлено. 
> Признаки восприятия чего-либо обусловлены восприятием. Если мы обнаруживаем, что достаточно ТОЛЬКО восприятия, это значит, что обусловленность восприятием достаточна. Если мы обнаруживаем, что помимо восприятия нужно что-то еще, это значит что обусловленность восприятием лишь необходима, но недостаточна.


Проблема в том, что человеку свойственно ошибаться. Нужен критерий, механизм проверки - обнаружил или показалось.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Думать так - признавать _отношения_ между пальцем и тем, на что он показывает. Не более того.


Так и этот вариант - не лучше  :Smilie:  Чтобы видеть луну, не обязательно показывать на нее пальцем. Тут как бы вся метафора к тому, что палец - вообще ни при чем.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019), Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вот видите, как просто можно убедиться в бесполезности перевода стрелок на традиционность, Учителя и прочие этикетки.


Дондуп спрашивал только в личной беседе. Если Вы спросите лично, отвечу.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так и этот вариант - не лучше  Чтобы видеть луну, не обязательно показывать на нее пальцем. Тут как бы вся метафора к тому, что палец - вообще ни при чем.


Чтобы видеть Луну, нужно вступить в _отношения_ с ней.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Но луна по сбственной сущности остается не затронутой этим отношением. Данное отношение - всего лишь концептуальное, праджняпти.


Если сущность _само_-суща, у неё нет _отношений_ со словами. Все разговоры о такой сущности - аопвофыпфв.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Проблема в том, что человеку свойственно ошибаться. Нужен критерий, механизм проверки - обнаружил или показалось.


Так вот для того учителя и повторяют: "не проверяйте себя!"
Дело не в ошибках, а в том, чтобы видеть ошибки - как ошибки. Сразу. Не оправдывая их, не избегая. 

Какое-то время было очень модно говорить о методе спонтанности в дзен. Оттачивание навыков через совершение всех возможных ошибок, без моделирования "что если", без сдерживания действия умопостроением. Не бояться действия и его результата. 

Это наилучший критерий. Сомневаешься - действуй. Боишься - действуй. Действие все покажет тут же, не нужно гадать, не нужно представлять, воображать, строить догадки.
Умопостроения останавливают. "О, я постиг!"
Но у Бодхисаттвы не может возникнуть такой мысли. Это значит - не нужно даже допускать условий для таких мыслей. Не нужно проверять. Нужно действовать согласно известным условиям, сохраняя бдительность к условиям упущенным.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так вот для того учителя и повторяют: "не проверяйте себя!"
> Дело не в ошибках, а в том, чтобы видеть ошибки - как ошибки.


Критерий? Лично я выбираю трактовку, по которой видна чёткая линия от современности (живой Лама) до древности (основатель традиции, первоисточники), при отсутствии логических противоречий. Считаю важным идти в ту сторону, из которой всё буддийское учение выглядит как непротиворечивое целое (верю в Экаяну) - фундаментально отличаясь от учений тиртхиков. (Что может вывести из сансары, то не должно быть похожим на сансарное учение. Логично? Логично.)

----------


## Aion

> Дондуп спрашивал только в личной беседе. Если Вы спросите лично, отвечу.


Да неужели Вы не поняли, что я не Дондуп и мне всё равно, кто Ваш Учитель? Если его заслуги не имеют к Вам никакого отношения, какая разница, кто он?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Критерий?


Я дополнил сообщение.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чтобы видеть Луну, нужно вступить в _отношения_ с ней.


Это этерналистический и дуалистический подход. Сначала есть луна, есть субъект, затем есть отношения субъекта и луны.
Срединный путь говорит о том, что сначала есть всевозможные бесчисленные отношения (побуждения-санскары), а затем только всевозможные признаки-дхармы различения-виджняна объектов-намарупа, и уж только после них то, что вступает в отношения опоры-аятаны, а затем уже контакт, чувствование, жажда, цепляние, и только здесь становление и рождение субъекта-упаданаскандха.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Критерий? Лично я выбираю трактовку, по которой видна чёткая линия от современности (живой Лама) до древности (основатель традиции, первоисточники), при отсутствии логических противоречий. Считаю важным идти в ту сторону, из которой всё буддийское учение выглядит как непротиворечивое целое (верю в Экаяну) - фундаментально отличаясь от учений тиртхиков. Что может вывести из сансары, то не должно быть похожим на сансарное учение. Логично? Логично.


Критерий не нужен. Не нужно проверять, это ошибка, что Вы можете себя проверить. Либо восприятие ясно и проверять нечего, либо не ясно, и никакие проверки этого не изменят.

Логика востребована тогда, когда нет ясности. Когда вместо того, чтобы сосредоточить внимание ум решает использовать "прошлый опыт" и додумать ситуацию, угадать ее.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да неужели Вы не поняли, что я не Дондуп и мне всё равно, кто Ваш Учитель? Если его заслуги не имеют к Вам никакого отношения, какая разница, кто он?


Его слова имеют самое прямое отношение к тому, что я пытаюсь выполнять. Но Учитель-то свят, а я нет.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Критерий не нужен. Не нужно проверять, это ошибка, что Вы можете себя проверить. Либо восприятие ясно и проверять нечего, либо не ясно, и никакие проверки этого не изменят.


Животные обходятся без критерия. В чём же Путь? У Будды-то всё ясно (Плод), по пока на Пути - не всё.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это этерналистический и дуалистический подход. Сначала есть луна, есть субъект, затем есть отношения субъекта и луны.


Нет, это просто _отношения_. Как отношения между гимном Татхагате и Татхагатой. Гимн Будде нечто большее, чем ывыйсфыс, я верю.

----------


## Лося

> И вообще я хотела бы раскрыть этот момент


  Не смущайтесь, мне не будет стыдно раскрыть даме такие, кхе кхе, моменты. Спрашивайте. :Cool:  Можно и в отдельной комнате(теме), если изволите.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Откуда у тебя появилось "для"?
> Это проблема лингвистики? или герменевтики?
> Может, так: парама-артха-сатья = высший объект как существующий истинно (истинносущее = имеющее самобытие).


Проще: _парамартха-сатья_ = абсолютная истина; _самврити-сатья_ -- относительная...

----------

Нико (03.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, это просто _отношения_. Как отношения между гимном Татхагате и Татхагатой. Гимн Будде нечто большее, чем ывыйсфыс, я верю.


Верите чему?

Без веры в плод и его достижимость нельзя подступиться к учению, нельзя его освоить. 
Но речь не идет о вере во что угодно. Вера так же должна быть правильной.

Мы верим Будде, мы верим Дхарме, мы верим Сангхе. Когда мы размышляем - это признак слабости веры. Размышления - это проявленные сомнения.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Но у Бодхисаттвы не может возникнуть такой мысли. Это значит - не нужно даже допускать условий для таких мыслей. Не нужно проверять. Нужно действовать согласно известным условиям, сохраняя бдительность к условиям упущенным.


До состояния Бодхисаттвы нужно ещё дойти. Но пока нет _всеведения_ Будды, даже у Бодхисаттвы возможны ошибки. Что уж говорить о рядовом буддисте. Как же не проверять. Вдруг забрёл не туда? Вдруг ошибся? Без _всеведения_ это - возможно.

----------

Нико (03.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Его слова имеют самое прямое отношение к тому, что я пытаюсь выполнять. Но Учитель-то свят, а я нет.


Учитель - важнейший элемент Прибежища, и он свят по определению, но в том-то и дело, что речь о компасе, а не о том, чей Учитель круче.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Животные обходятся без критерия. В чём же Путь? У Будды-то всё ясно (Плод), по пока на Пути - не всё.


Главное, чтобы был ясен следующий шаг на пути. Когда этот шаг ясен - следует его сделать. Это решимость. Когда следующий шаг не ясен, значит не завершен предыдущий. Нужно его завершить. Шагать вслепую - значит влачиться течениями невежества. 

Правильно встать на путь - значит ясно увидеть свой следующий шаг.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Верите чему?
> 
> Без веры в плод и его достижимость нельзя подступиться к учению, нельзя его освоить. 
> Но речь не идет о вере во что угодно. Вера так же должна быть правильной.
> 
> Мы верим Будде, мы верим Дхарме, мы верим Сангхе. Когда мы размышляем - это признак слабости веры. Размышления - это проявленные сомнения.


Не размышляя, можно назвать Буддой мирское божество, Дхармой мирское учение, Сангхой просто страдальцев сансары. Для верности, лучше сначала подумать, а потом уверовать. Вдруг не повезло, и встретился не с Драгоценностью. Ведь у каждого буддиста куча дурной кармы. Такое возможно.

----------


## Лося

> Вы неверно понимаете метод дзогчен. Это раз.


  Хотя я не спец по дзогчену, но разве в не слышали про центральный канал в дзогчене?   
Может я скажу сенсацию, но в России философия дзогчена не до конца раскрыта, хотя бы потому что нет посвящений в высшую тантру, т.к. нет учителей соответствующих.
А поэтому даже смысл вхождения в центральный канал не до конца раскрыт. Не говоря про конечную цель, которая открывается после освоения высшей тантры.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Главное, чтобы был ясен следующий шаг на пути. Когда этот шаг ясен - следует его сделать. Это решимость. Когда следующий шаг не ясен, значит не завершен предыдущий. Нужно его завершить. Шагать вслепую - значит влачиться течениями невежества. 
> 
> Правильно встать на путь - значит ясно увидеть свой следующий шаг.


Как отличить ясность от ошибки? Уверенность не всегда дружит с точностью.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Хотя я не спец по дзогчену, но разве в не слышали про центральный канал в дзогчене?   
> Может я скажу сенсацию, но в России философия дзогчена не до конца раскрыта, хотя бы потому что нет посвящений в высшую тантру, т.к. нет учителей соответствующих.
> А поэтому даже смысл вхождения в центральный канал не до конца раскрыт. Не говоря про конечную цель, которая открывается после освоения высшей тантры.


Эх, Лося... В Дзогчен ветры входят, пребывают и растворяются в центральном канале спонтанно. А конечная цель всем известна - чтоб помогать другим, нужно выйти на уровень пустого от самобытия изначального осознавания, навсегда.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как отличить ясность от ошибки? Уверенность не всегда дружит с точностью.


Здесь нет проблемы. Вы никогда не ошибаетесь в том, ясно Вам или не ясно. Вы это знаете моментально в тот самый момент, когда ясно и в тот самый момент, когда не ясно.
Сама характеристика ясности - это ясность. Как Вы собираетесь проверять ясность?

Проблема в том, что умом движет неясность (неведение). И вот это нужно ясно видеть. 
Сделайте глоток воды. Что это за вкус? Вы ясно его узнаете. Если есть сомнения, Вы сразу их замечаете. Ясно или не ясно - это не проблема. Это и есть та самая самоприрода, о которой говорил Шестой патриарх, то, о чем Вам пишет Сергей Хос, то чему учат сутры третьего поворота, то, что стало причиной раздора между хинаяной и махаяной.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Учитель - важнейший элемент Прибежища, и он свят по определению, но в том-то и дело, что речь о компасе, а не о том, чей Учитель круче.


Компас - это возможность выстроить чёткую смысловую линию от слов живого, современного Учителя до седой древности. Когда в ней нет логических противоречий, весь буддизм видится единым, а от мирских учений заметны  отличия - получится Путь, который остаётся лишь освоить. 

Я не могу себе представить другого критерия. 
Учителя ведь тоже нужно выбирать. Как избежать ошибки?

Среди Лам, традиционно признанных их предшественниками - обладателями мудрости - для себя выбираю Ламу так.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хотя я не спец по дзогчену, но разве в не слышали про центральный канал в дзогчене?   
> Может я скажу сенсацию, но в России философия дзогчена не до конца раскрыта, хотя бы потому что нет посвящений в высшую тантру, т.к. нет учителей соответствующих.
> А поэтому даже смысл вхождения в центральный канал не до конца раскрыт. Не говоря про конечную цель, которая открывается после освоения высшей тантры.


Люди часто увлекаются не тем, к чему склонны, а тем, что таит загадку, секрет.
Наставления же полезны те, которые можно выполнить здесь и сейчас. Каждый может сесть, скрестив ноги и делая вдох знать, что происходит вдох, а делая выдох - знать, что происходит выдох. Но это же так скучно делать  :Smilie:  Нужна загадочная цель. Нужен мощный мотив.

Когда Вы столкнулись с непреодолимым страданием - у Вас этот мотив есть. Когда же все дело только в довольно отстраненном интересе, любознательности, то заниматься чем-то простым и скучным - запредельно утомительно. Когда ничего не ждешь от практики, всегда есть соблазн ее отложить и заняться чем-то, что готовит нам сюрприз. 

Тогда учителя приносят нам упряжки с быками, оленями, львами и драконами, сияющие самоцветами, полные див, чудес и соблазнов.

Но когда у Вас уже есть склонность и есть ясное понимание вхождения в центральный канал, то тут ничего особенного нет, и это скучно, неинтересно, а интересно совсем даже другое.

Такова природа ума - не пребывать в ясности, а бросаться в сомнительное, увлекательное и неожиданное.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Здесь нет проблемы. Вы никогда не ошибаетесь в том, ясно Вам или не ясно.


Я не Будда. Без _всеведения_ ошибки закономерны. С дурной кармой они - неизбежны. Лично я ошибаюсь постоянно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не размышляя, можно назвать Буддой мирское божество, Дхармой мирское учение, Сангхой просто страдальцев сансары. Для верности, лучше сначала подумать, а потом уверовать. Вдруг не повезло, и встретился не с Драгоценностью. Ведь у каждого буддиста куча дурной кармы. Такое возможно.


Не размышляя Вы не сможете ничего назвать. В размышлении уже кроется проблема - размышление строится вокруг неясного.
Не надо бояться ошибок. Делая каждый раз то, что уже ясно, ум пребывает в ясности. Продолжая пребывать в ясности ум ясно видит неясное, не смущаясь неясностью, не увлекаясь ей, спокойно, сохраняя ясность рассматривая признак за признаком, пока неясное не становится ясным.

Дзен-мастер Сун Сан называл это "ум не-знаю". Вы что-то не знаете, и это ясно, сразу "не знаю". Не попытки узнать, не борьба с незнанием, а ясность и покой.

Каждый раз оставаясь в ясности мы делаем правильные шаги. И тогда не важно, что и как кто-то называет. Все ясно без названий.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Но когда у Вас уже есть склонность и есть ясное понимание вхождения в центральный канал, то тут ничего особенного нет, и это скучно, неинтересно, а интересно совсем даже другое.


Безлунная ночь. 
Василий Иванович: темно, как в заднице у чёрта! 
Петька: везде-то Вы побывали, Василий Иванович, всё-то Вы знаете.

----------

Won Soeng (03.06.2015), Денис Евгеньев (03.06.2015), Дубинин (03.06.2015), Паня (03.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не Будда. Без _всеведения_ ошибки закономерны. С дурной кармой они - неизбежны. Лично я ошибаюсь постоянно.


Речь не идет о всеведении. Речь идет только о ясности. Есть множество ситуаций, которые для Вас ясны. Вы можете опираться на эту ясность.
Есть множество ситуаций, в которых Вам ясно лишь то, что они Вам не ясны, они провоцируют размышления, рассуждения, умопостроения и догадки. Вам при этом ясно, что ситуация содержит сомнения. Эта та самая ясность, которая присутствует в любой ситуации, но чаще всего не используется, как надежная опора.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Безлунная ночь. 
> Василий Иванович: темно, как в заднице у чёрта! 
> Петька: везде-то Вы побывали, Василий Иванович, всё-то Вы знаете.


Да, хороший пример  :Smilie:

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (03.06.2015), Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Лося

> Эх, Лося... В Дзогчен ветры входят, пребывают и растворяются в центральном канале спонтанно. А конечная цель всем известна - чтоб помогать другим, нужно выйти на уровень пустого от самобытия изначального осознавания, навсегда.


  Ваша пост к сожалению не несет никакой смысловой нагрузки. Просто ни о чем. Не серьезно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Хотя я не спец по дзогчену, но разве в не слышали про центральный канал в дзогчене?   
> Может я скажу сенсацию, но в России философия дзогчена не до конца раскрыта, хотя бы потому что нет посвящений в высшую тантру, т.к. нет учителей соответствующих.
> А поэтому даже смысл вхождения в центральный канал не до конца раскрыт. Не говоря про конечную цель, которая открывается после освоения высшей тантры.


Так раскройте нам глаза хоть слегка: что за тантра, почему например Намхай Норбу Р, или Патрул Р, или Чоки Нима Р, не подходят? Смысл вхождения в канал- намекните, и конечную цель тантры-дзогчена- хоть немного преоткройте..

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (03.06.2015), Нико (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Речь не идет о всеведении. Речь идет только о ясности. Есть множество ситуаций, которые для Вас ясны. Вы можете опираться на эту ясность.
> Есть множество ситуаций, в которых Вам ясно лишь то, что они Вам не ясны, они провоцируют размышления, рассуждения, умопостроения и догадки. Вам при этом ясно, что ситуация содержит сомнения. Эта та самая ясность, которая присутствует в любой ситуации, но чаще всего не используется, как надежная опора.


Дурная карма делает ошибки неизбежными. Я могу принять что угодно за что угодно. Как же разобраться? Думаю, что раскрыл тему живого Ламы, с объяснения которого необходимо начинать - и способа выбрать достойного (традиционное признание) лично подходящего (видится ли Путь) Учителя, как представляю эту тему для себя. У меня есть _критерий_ для отслеживания своих ошибок. Ошибаюсь же я _постоянно_. Даже не знаю, как можно иначе практиковать в моём случае.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дурная карма делает ошибки неизбежными. Я могу принять что угодно за что угодно. Как же разобраться? Думаю, что раскрыл тему живого Ламы, с объяснения которого необходимо начинать - и способа выбрать достойного (традиционное признание) лично подходящего (видится ли Путь) Учителя, как представляю эту тему для себя. У меня есть _критерий_ для отслеживания своих ошибок. Ошибаюсь же я _постоянно_. Даже не знаю, как можно иначе практиковать в моём случае.


В любом случае Вы можете практиковать лишь так, как считаете нужным и возможным. Что бы при этом ни думали себе другие прочие.

----------

Монферран (26.04.2019)

----------


## Лося

> Так раскройте нам глаза хоть слегка: что за тантра, почему например Намхай Норбу Р, или Патрул Р, или Чоки Нима Р, не подходят? Смысл вхождения в канал- намекните, и конечную цель тантры-дзогчена- хоть немного преоткройте..


  Данная обстановка не подходящая. Здесь сейчас другая атмосфера. Тема поворотов сталкивает между собой сторонников двух главных противостояний буддийских взглядов.
Да и вообще этим вопросом пусть дзогченцы озабачиваются в тихом спокойном кругу между собой, если вообще озаботятся. Если они не слышали про философию высшей тантры, то и поднимать не стоит вопрос.

Лучше поговорим про память.

Будда более живой и более чувствующее существо, чем человек с омраченным сознанием. Поэтому и память и чувства у него намного сильнее.
Если покой, то такой о котором даже не может вообразить человек. Если блаженство то также запредельно. Если видение и слышание, то также запредельно, если сострадание, то тоже на другом уровне. 

Переход с высшего сознания к низшему дает возможность помнить переживания, но уже как проекция 3D на плоскость. Кто жил на плоскости будет плохо представлять эту проекцию, и будет накладывать на ее свои впечатления.

Поэтому учителя не занимаются этим переводом проекций, а направляют свою помощь на то, чтобы человек сам пережил.

Как может человек представить, что ты такой большой, что больше самого пространства? Как можно быть больше пространства? Это бред с точки зрения рациональной логики.
И если сказать, что ты запределен этому миру, то это еще больший бред. Или что мир подобен сну.
Реальность мира такая реальная, что большей реальности невозможно представить. реальность своего бытия такая реальная, что большей реальности своего бытия также сложно представить.
Т.е. разум будет ставить это как практически не возможно достичь, так что расслабься.

Хотя опыт получить проще чем разум думает.

----------


## Нико

> Живой Учитель - современная лекция - школьный комментарий - комментарий основателя школы - первоисточник. Проверка на логическую связность (соответствие Четырём Печатям / отличие от учения тиртхиков). Выполнение предварительных практик перед чтением (больше практиковать, чем читать; а всё, что прочитано, практиковать).
> 
> У меня с практикой как-то не очень. Но последовательность от живого современного Учителя к первоисточникам я соблюдаю со всем фанатизмом. Учителей проверяю, насколько могу. В случае хоть малейших сомнений в себе, на ванг - даже на самый распрекрасный - не иду. Учитель важней ванга (в Ваджраяне).


Вы прямо словами Его Святейшества Далай-ламы тут. Блестяще!

----------


## Нико

> Хотя я не спец по дзогчену, но разве в не слышали про центральный канал в дзогчене?   
> Может я скажу сенсацию, но в России философия дзогчена не до конца раскрыта, хотя бы потому что нет посвящений в высшую тантру, т.к. нет учителей соответствующих.
> А поэтому даже смысл вхождения в центральный канал не до конца раскрыт. Не говоря про конечную цель, которая открывается после освоения высшей тантры.


Вы не сказали сенсацию. Ибо, когда ветры входят в центральный канал, грубые виды ума пресекаются. Концентрация йогина остаётся на уме ясного света. В дзогчен же осознавание ясного света сопутствует грубым уровням ума, т.е. их не надо пресекать. )

----------


## Нико

> позанудствую)))
> вы или осознаете прабхасвару или нет, а третьего не дано))
> из вашей фразы вытекает, что дескать можно какбе пялиться на УЯС, но не фтыкать его пустотность и что соббсно в этом и состоит весь напряг в буддийской практике - видеть УЯС сперва криво, а потом таки ррраз и осознать его пустотным в один прекрасный момент


"Теоретически" не означает криво. Вначале мы получаем сущностные наставления об УЯС от компетентного мастера, потом размышляем о них и медитируем на это. В какой-то момент затем происходит прямое введение, у меня так было два раза в неформальной обстановке, и тогда мы понимаем, что произошло. Никакого самобытия там нет, просто узнавание природы ума. И всё.

----------

Дубинин (03.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Компас - это возможность выстроить чёткую смысловую линию от слов живого, современного Учителя до седой древности. Когда в ней нет логических противоречий, весь буддизм видится единым, а от мирских учений заметны  отличия - получится Путь, который остаётся лишь освоить. 
> 
> Я не могу себе представить другого критерия. 
> Учителя ведь тоже нужно выбирать. Как избежать ошибки?
> 
> Среди Лам, традиционно признанных их предшественниками - обладателями мудрости - для себя выбираю Ламу так.


В том-то и парадокс видимости единого буддизма, что чётких смысловых линий можно выстроить множество, но Вы эту множественность не приемлете. Она для Вас нелогична. Приходится играть в джихад, пугать адами и т.д.  А насчёт выбора Учителя, по-моему, не стоит недооценивать фактор кармической связи, то есть, как и в случае вообще с философией, компасом, традицией, всё упирается в индивидуальные особенности.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Нико (03.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Согласен, об этой проблеме еще Кхедруб Дже сетовал, мол даже в *его* время уже фиг найдешь хоть самую завалящую иогиню для кармамудры. Что уж говорить о нашем времени.


И что у нас в России не осталось красивых и молодых женщин? Кармамудрствуйте на здоровье! Ой, но Вы же женаты. Тогда "работайте с обстоятельствами".

----------


## Нико

> А как решить, есть у тебя основания или их нет?


Кармическая связь. И именно это отделяет одну Рупакаю от другой, чего не понял Ондрий).

----------


## Нико

> Без словесных наставлений никак. Прямая передача от ума к уму вообще без слов, или сугубо символическая вообще без слов, требуют слишком больших способностей. Даже после удачного ознакомления с нерождённым можно отвлечься, а потом вообще сойти с дистанции.


Дело в том, что это незабываемо, если произошло благодаря благословению гуру.

----------


## Нико

> Как увязываются кармические следы и их "носитель", алая-виджняна?
> Тайна сия велика есть )))


Кармические следы увязываются именно в силу отсутствия "алая-виджняны", это было лишнее привнесение в читтаматру, которая наделяла ум истинным существованием, и поэтому надо было что-то присовокупить. Нет необходимости в алая-виджняне.

----------


## Нико

> До состояния Бодхисаттвы нужно ещё дойти. Но пока нет _всеведения_ Будды, даже у Бодхисаттвы возможны ошибки. Что уж говорить о рядовом буддисте. Как же не проверять. Вдруг забрёл не туда? Вдруг ошибся? Без _всеведения_ это - возможно.


Мы не бодхисаттвы, такие, как надо, но если постоянно и с искренним устремлением принимаем обеты бодхисаттвы и потом стараемся их не нарушать, можно сказать, что в эту эпоху пяти упадков мы -- бодхисаттвы.  Посмотрите на то, что творится в мире. На фоне всего этого хаоса и насилия, если кто-то даёт обет не вредить живым существам и, более того, всеми силами их спасать, принося временное и абсолютное счастье, разве этот человек -- не бодхисаттва? Подумайте.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Цель выходит за рамки сансары.


Переживание непустой сугатагарбхи не ведет к мокше? Если ли этому логическое обоснование? Вот мизологу Хосу таковое не нужно, а у Вас должно быть.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это не фундаментальные разногласия.


Германн, ваше высказывание было — «Горампа не критиковал философию Цонкапы». Если Вы не имели в виду того, что «Горампа не критиковал философию Цонкапы», а имели в виду, что «Горампа не имел фундаментальных разногласий с Цонкапой», так и напишите: «Извините, я имел в виду не отсутствие критики, а отсутствие фундаментальных разногласий». Тогда мы начнём дискутировать на предмет наличия-отсутствия фундаментальных разногласий. А увиливая и без объяснения подменяя предмет дискуссии вы лишь заставляете меня презюмировать, что Ваши слова не заслуживают доверия.

Только Вы не думайте, что это личный наезд. Я наоборот, считаю, что Вы выполняете важную просветительскую функцию. Я знаю, один товарищ, начитавших Ваших блистательных простыней во время предыдущего обострения, занялся чтением Долпопы и изучением Джонанг. А я, исключительно благодаря Вам, обратился к трудам великого Сонама Сенге, особенно после того, как узнал, что его труды в Тибете преследовались, и сохранились в основном благодаря бутанцам, а я вообще люблю андеграунд  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Переживание непустой сугатагарбхи не ведет к мокше? Если ли этому логическое обоснование? Вот мизологу Хосу таковое не нужно, а у Вас должно быть.


Переживание непустого вообще не ведёт к мокше. Почему? Потому, что остаётся цепляние за нечто "непустое". Вот Вам и обоснование.

----------


## Нико

> Германн, ваше высказывание было — «Горампа не критиковал философию Цонкапы». Если Вы не имели в виду того, что «Горампа не критиковал философию Цонкапы», а имели в виду, что «Горампа не имел фундаментальных разногласий с Цонкапой», так и напишите: «Извините, я имел в виду не отсутствие критики, а отсутствие фундаментальных разногласий». Тогда мы начнём дискутировать на предмет наличия-отсутствия фундаментальных разногласий. А увиливая и без объяснения подменяя предмет дискуссии вы лишь заставляете меня презюмировать, что Ваши слова не заслуживают доверия.
> 
> Только Вы не думайте, что это личный наезд. Я наоборот, считаю, что Вы выполняете важную просветительскую функцию. Я знаю, один товарищ, начитавших Ваших блистательных простыней во время предыдущего обострения, всерьёз занялся чтением Долпопы и изучением Джонанг. А я, исключительно благодаря Вам, обратился к трудам великого Сонама Сенге, особенно после того, как узнал, что его труды в Тибете преследовались, и сохранились в основном благодаря бутанцам, а я вообще люблю андеграунд


Конечно, Горампа критиковал Цонкапу. И об этом есть даже целая книга, как я и писала. У них были некоторые разногласия по двум истинам, не знаю, насколько фундаментальные.) Является ли Горампа "андерграундом" или нет, нам предстоит выяснить.)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Переживание непустого вообще не ведёт к мокше. Почему? Потому, что остаётся цепляние за нечто "непустое". Вот Вам и обоснование.


Так сугатагарбха же хорошая! Что с того, что она непустая?

----------


## Нико

> Так сугатагарбха же хорошая! Что с того, что она непустая?


Вам в десятый раз объяснять?

----------


## Ондрий

> Кармическая связь. И именно это отделяет одну Рупакаю от другой, чего не понял Ондрий).


у будд нет *кармических* связей, поймите наконец, как и "потока" ума.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Переживание непустого вообще не ведёт к мокше. Почему? Потому, что остаётся цепляние за нечто "непустое". Вот Вам и обоснование.


Переживание не пустого от иного, возможно, и не ведёт. А переживание не пустого от собственной сущности - почему должно препятствовать освобождению?
Переживается "просто бытие" (бхава матрам)))), без собственных признаков. И все, ум свободен от цепляния.

----------

Neroli (03.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> И что у нас в России не осталось красивых и молодых женщин? Кармамудрствуйте на здоровье! Ой, но Вы же женаты. Тогда "работайте с обстоятельствами".


Причем тут молодые и красивые? Кармамудра она о не об этом. И вообще, _по правилам_, мудру должен _привести_ садхаку его Гуру на ванге. И там может быть такоеееее.. 

Я законы и правила чту, наставления соблюдаю, так что с тех пор как впервые побывал у тибецких лам - сплю медитирую только с картинками.  :Facepalm:  :Cry:

----------

Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> В том-то и парадокс видимости единого буддизма, что чётких смысловых линий можно выстроить множество, но Вы эту множественность не приемлете. Она для Вас нелогична. Приходится играть в джихад, пугать адами и т.д.  А насчёт выбора Учителя, по-моему, не стоит недооценивать фактор кармической связи, то есть, как и в случае вообще с философией, компасом, традицией, всё упирается в индивидуальные особенности.


А Вы постройте такую линию значений, из наших дней в прошлое *логически безупречным* образом. Вот, например, 18 пустот от самобытия на абсолютном уровне больших Сутр Праджняпарамиты, которые изначально лежали в основе Махаяны, уже не позволяют путать Дхарму с шиваизмом. Уже не всё равно, как трактовать пустоту из Четырёх Печатей, на абсолютном уровне непротиворечиво возможно лишь так: 

1) адхьятма-шуньята
2) бахирдха-шуньята
3) адхьятма-бахирдха-шуньята 
4) шуньята-шуньята
5) махашуньята
6) парамартха-шуньята
7) санскрита-шуньята
8) асанскрита-шуньята
9) атьянта-шуньята
10) анаварагра-шуньята
11) анавакара-шуньята
12) пракрита-шуньята
13) свалакшана-шуньята
14) сарвадхарма-шуньята
15) анупаяамбха-шуньята
16) абхава-шуньята
17) свабхава-шуньята
18) абхава-свабхава-шуньята

----------


## Aion

> А Вы постройте *логически безупречным* образом.


Зачем множить самсару интеллектуальным конструированием? Мне в силу моего психологического типа логическая безупречность видится скорее самообманом, чем необходимостью. Как заметил Иоганн Вольфганг Гёте, сущее не делится на разум без остатка. Абсолютное нельзя определить в терминах катафатики. Вообще странно, имея философское образование, рассуждать так, как будто Канта вообще не было)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Зачем множить самсару интеллектуальным конструированием?


Это Вы правильно заметили. Подлинное знание всегда вносит определённость (информация противоположна энтропии). Знание именно что исключает. А вот незнание - это безудержная пролиферация трактовок. Хотя  множественность вольных интерпретаций тоже обманчива. На самом деле, трактовка-то "свободная" одна: в пользу самосущих Бога и души. Унылое однообразие. А разгадка-то одна — безблагодатность

----------


## Сергей Хос

И как это читтаматрины умудрялись оставаться махаянистами, признавая самобытие? загадка

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> И как это читтаматрины умудрялись оставаться махаянистами, признавая самобытие? загадка


У Асанги не было проблем с самобытием - как и у Джамгон Конгтрула, когда он о Читтаматре писал. Ну а крайние трактовки могут быть всегда, чтобы какие-то Цонкапа, а какие-то Горампа устранял. Вопрос, зачем их специально генерировать?

----------


## Лося

Нико, воин защитник своей веры, стоит в доспехах, впереди с мечом и щитом. Там парирует удар, там щит подставляет, там мечом крамсает. Справа чуть сзади крутит мечом с жужжанием Евгений, с другого боку Фил помогает. 
Это схватка века. Космические силы столкнулись между собой.
Сергей Хос ведет свое новое войско воинов "другого света", или как в Махапаринирвана сутре сказано "Свет Великой Нирваны".
Силы становятся неравные, ведь на кого луч света падает, тот присоединяется к новому войску, так сказано в той сутре.
Поэтому Нико все более яростно машет мечом, защищаясь зеркальным щитом.

Наступает время перемен, что тут скажешь. Интересное время.

----------

Aion (03.06.2015), Neroli (03.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Переживание непустого вообще не ведёт к мокше. Почему? Потому, что остаётся цепляние за нечто "непустое". Вот Вам и обоснование.


_
Пустое – это рождение и смерть. Не-пустое – это великая нирвана. А также "не-я" есть не что иное, как рождение и смерть. "Я" существует в великой нирване.
Если кто-то видит "пустоту" и не видит не-"пустоту", то нельзя сказать, что это – Срединный Путь._

Здесь под пустым понимается иллюзия, не-я, непостоянство. А истинная сущность или природа будды, как единственная абсолютная реальность не пустое.
Немного другие понятие тех же слов, не те к которым вы привыкли.

----------

Aion (03.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Это Вы правильно заметили. Подлинное знание всегда вносит определённость (информация противоположна энтропии).


Это упрощение. Помните ведь, что там Лао-цзы о знающем сказал? 


> Хотя  множественность вольных интерпретаций тоже обманчива. На самом деле, трактовка-то "свободная" одна: в пользу самосущих Бога и души. Унылое однообразие. А разгадка-то одна — безблагодатность


Нравится играть в детерминизм и единственно верное учение, играйте. Но ни понимание другого, ни действительная свобода в таком случае недостижимы. Какие ещё вольные интерпретации? Вы так и не можете, вернее, не желаете понять, что имеет в виду собеседник. Вот и вся ценность "философского образования". À la guerre comme à la guerre...

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Здесь под пустым понимается иллюзия, не-я, непостоянство. А истинная сущность или природа будды, как единственная абсолютная реальность не пустое.
> Немного другие понятие тех же слов, не те к которым вы привыкли.


Фу, какая пошлость.

----------

Дубинин (03.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Фу, какая пошлость.


 Вы что против слов будды имеете?   А в ад за такие слова.
Покайтесь. пока не поздно. и сложите оружие. Мы сделаем вас счастливым.

----------

Aion (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это упрощение. Помните ведь, что там Лао-цзы о знающем сказал?


Упрощение - это когда необоснованно выбрасываются элементы подлинного знания и разрушается их иерархия. Выбрасывать и ломать знание нет нужды. Но действительно нужно что-то знать, знать _точно_ - а не генерировать произвольные домыслы. Применительно к индийской религии, если человеку действительно нужен атман самосущий, для такого пути уже есть шиваизм (где всеобщий) и санкхья (где индивидуальный). В чём смысл извращать буддизм? Лучше точно узнать, где находится то, что подходит - и практиковать на свой вкус.




> Нравится играть в детерминизм и единственно верное учение, играйте. Но ни понимание другого, ни действительная свобода в таком случае недостижимы. Какие ещё вольные интерпретации? Вы так и не можете, вернее, не желаете понять, что имеет в виду собеседник. Вот и вся ценность "философского образования". À la guerre comme à la guerre...


Нравится вешать ярлычки - развешивайте. А информация противоположна многозначности: об этом в любом учебнике по теории информации прочитаете. Определённость признак информированности - а равноценность всех трактовок признак незнания.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы что против слов будды имеете?   А в ад за такие слова.
> Покайтесь. пока не поздно. и сложите оружие. Мы сделаем вас счастливым.


Да, я уже понял, Лося.




> Наступает время перемен, что тут скажешь. Интересное время.


Ага, через два года РФ уже не будет, всё к тому идёт.

----------


## Лося

> Да, я уже понял, Лося.
> 
> 
> Ага, через два года РФ уже не будет, всё к тому идёт.


  Нет на Земле ничего постоянного, Евгений. Что будет то будет. 
А Великая Нирвана вечна, она ждет вас. Возвращайтесь домой.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (03.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> В чём смысл извращать буддизм?


Сначала поймите, что вам говорят, а потом поговорим о смысле. 



> Нравится вешать ярлычки - развешивайте. А информация противоположна многозначности: об этом в любом учебнике по теории информации прочитаете. Определённость признак информированности - а равноценность всех трактовок признак незнания.


 Мне-то как раз ярлычки типа "кто Ваш Учитель?", "традиционность" и т.д. не нравятся. А подлинное знание с информированностью не имеет ничего общего.


> В нашей культурной традиции термин “познание” обозначает совокупность всех процессов, посредством которых информация извлекается, перекодируется, усиливается и используется опять-таки для получения новой информации. Фактически мы наблюдаем бесконечный процесс приращения информации, сопровождающийся периодической “переоценкой ценностей”, изменяющей только способы извлечения и перекодировки информации, но не затрагивающей саму сущность предмета познания. Объяснение факта само становится фактом, требующим объяснения, и так до бесконечности. Информация извлекается, накапливается и трансформируется исключительно благодаря существованию строго определенной “дистанции” между предметом и субъектом познания. Предмет познания с необходимостью должен быть “отделен”, отнесен “вовне”, и, таким образом, формируется некоторая совокупность таких “дистанций”, в конечном счете крайне жестко определяющая само существование субъекта познания, т. е. человека. Так через познание обретается определенность познающего и ускользает смысл самого процесса познания, ибо если бы таковой существовал, то в какой-то момент всякое познание окончилось бы, извлечение информации прекратилось бы и человек, вполне удовлетворенный осуществленным, рассеялся бы, как страшный сон.
> 
> Вместе с тем необходимо обратить внимание читателя на то, что существовали и существуют и поныне культурные традиции, в рамках которых познание не имеет ничего общего с информированностью, а функционирует исключительно как способность к уподоблению, как способность каждое мгновение жизни строить самого себя по некоемому образцу, модели, эталону. Дело здесь, собственно говоря, заключается в том, что существует разница между интерпретацией данных чувственного восприятия и чистым, нерефлексируемым исполнением. Причем понятно, что здесь имеет смысл говорить уже не о данных чувственного восприятия, а о формообразующих факторах, неизбежным и неотвратимым образом определяющих само существование человека. Наблюдая, мы распознаем явление, находим ему место в системе наших представлений, так или иначе анализируем, запоминаем и наконец вписываем это явление в нашу общую картину мира. Попытаемся, однако, представить себе культурную традицию, в которой процесс приращения информации как таковой совершенно отсутствует. Восприятие здесь — посредник между образом и действием. Даже более того, оно неотделимо от образа, и соответственно действие является как бы продолжением образа. Выражение рождает ответное выражение, в то время как в нашей культуре один знак рождает его интерпретацию, т. е. фактически перекодировку. Взаимная функциональная связанность образа и субъекта, его фиксирующего, порождает их взаимную обратимость. Все вещи оказываются взаимообратимыми, а восприятие как таковое отсутствует, уступая место спонтанному отклику, выражающему всеобщую выраженность вещей. По существу, отклик вторичен, однако взаимообратимость вещей стирает различия между первичным и вторичным. Повторение превращается в уникальный акт творения. Взаимная обратимость вещей нарушает границы между ними, и все оказывается сцепленным в единый “Великий Ком”. О знании человека, погруженного в такую культурную традицию, В. С. Семенцов пишет: “...*это знание, будучи по своей природе неописуемым*, не излагается, а предписывается. В современных терминах можно было бы сказать, что подобное знание задастся не в виде описания, а при помощи алгоритма. Оно требует не понимания (не только одноразового понимания), а реализации; оно должно быть определенным образом сделано”. 
> 
> В. Б. Коробов. Опыт функционального описания буддийской дхьяны

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Могу понять работника гуманитарной кафедры. Ему писать по результатам годовой "работы" афедральные отчёты. Статья туда, статья сюда - игра смыслов, катание шариков. Вреда это не причиняет, поэзия и смысловые игры часть культуры. Но зачем мутить воду, когда речь только о практике. Зачем Путь нужен вообще? Чтоб двигаться же по Пути. Если буддизм не подходит (дело вкуса), есть религии, где всё прекрасно с самосущим. Какие могут быть вопросы, если человек христианин или шактист. Недоумение вызывает сознательное извращение Махаяны: в чём толк, какая польза от него? Ну, разве что только *развлечение* - тогда понятно. Развлечения - часть культуры. "Диванный буддизм", как назвал это Фил. Конечно, человек имеет право на такое: здесь важная только _определённость_, знание о том, что происходит. В Авичи игры не ведут, насколько понимаю, как не ведут в ады аттракционы и мороженое в парке.

----------


## Нико

> Причем тут молодые и красивые? Кармамудра она о не об этом. И вообще, _по правилам_, мудру должен _привести_ садхаку его Гуру на ванге. И там может быть такоеееее.. 
> 
> Я законы и правила чту, наставления соблюдаю, так что с тех пор как впервые побывал у тибецких лам - сплю медитирую только с картинками.


Как это? Вы же не монах)))).

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А подлинное знание с информированностью не имеет ничего общего.


Вмемориз! Речь шла о теории информации. Да, меня абсолютно не интересуют _неинформативные_ источники.

----------


## Нико

> у будд нет *кармических* связей, поймите наконец, как и "потока" ума.


Если бы у будд не было кармических связей, они не могли бы помогать своими деяниями живым существам. Будда Шакьямуни пришёл в этот мир 2600 лет тому назад исключительно потому, что у него были кармические связи с определёнными существами нашей эпохи, которых он мог спасти и многих спас. У нас с ним косвенная связь, т.к. мы встретились с его учением, но не с ним лично. Он нас непосредственно не спас, и мы остались позади.

Если бы у Будды не было Дхармакаи, да, у него не было бы потока ума. Он бы угас, этот поток, после махапаринирваны. Вы сейчас мне навязываете тхераваду?)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Если бы у будд не было кармических связей, они не могли бы помогать своими деяниями живым существам. Будда Шакьямуни пришёл в этот мир 2600 лет тому назад исключительно потому, что у него были кармические связи с определёнными существами нашей эпохи, которых он мог спасти и многих спас. У нас с ним косвенная связь, т.к. мы встретились с его учением, но не с ним лично. Он нас непосредственно не спас, и мы остались позади.
> 
> Если бы у Будды не было Дхармакаи, да, у него не было бы потока ума. Он бы угас, этот поток, после махапаринирваны. Вы сейчас мне навязываете тхераваду?)


Насколько понимаю, для Будды это т.н. ваджрные связи. Не кармические отношения с людьми: у людей карма, у Будды открытость Дхармакаи-Плода . Большинство Тхеравадин _не отрицает_ нирвану как опыт, они только избегают говорить о ней.

----------


## Aion

> Вмемориз! Речь шла о теории информации. Да, меня абсолютно не интересуют _неинформативные_ источники.


Вы сами с собой разговаривали о теории информации, очевидно, забыв о том, что сказано о скандхах в Сутре сердца.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, воин защитник своей веры, стоит в доспехах, впереди с мечом и щитом. Там парирует удар, там щит подставляет, там мечом крамсает. Справа чуть сзади крутит мечом с жужжанием Евгений, с другого боку Фил помогает. 
> Это схватка века. Космические силы столкнулись между собой.
> Сергей Хос ведет свое новое войско воинов "другого света", или как в Махапаринирвана сутре сказано "Свет Великой Нирваны".
> Силы становятся неравные, ведь на кого луч света падает, тот присоединяется к новому войску, так сказано в той сутре.
> Поэтому Нико все более яростно машет мечом, защищаясь зеркальным щитом.
> 
> Наступает время перемен, что тут скажешь. Интересное время.


Лося, я смотрю, Вы тут недавно, а уже оценки делаете. Не рано ли? И, главное, нужно ли? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы сами с собой разговаривали о теории информации, очевидно, забыв о том, что сказано о скандхах в Сутре сердца.


То, что они пусты, и пустота пуста. Сутра _информативна_, и она _определяет_ предмет разговора, _исключая_ посторонний.

----------


## Лося

> Лося, я смотрю, Вы тут недавно, а уже оценки делаете. Не рано ли? И, главное, нужно ли?


  Какие же это оценки. Это поэтические образы увиденного. Разве не прекрасно? :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> То, что они пусты, и пустота пуста.


А информация полна?

----------


## Нико

> Какие же это оценки. Это поэтические образы увиденного. Разве не прекрасно?


Я не вижу в этом ничего прекрасного почему-то.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Лося, я смотрю, Вы тут недавно, а уже оценки делаете. Не рано ли? И, главное, нужно ли?


Мне кажется, нам хотят что-то впарить.  :Big Grin: 
(Могу ошибаться.)

----------

Лося (03.06.2015), Нико (03.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Насколько понимаю, для Будды это т.н. ваджрные связи. Не кармические отношения с людьми: у людей карма, у Будды открытость Дхармакаи-Плода . Большинство Тхеравадин _не отрицает_ нирвану как опыт, они только избегают говорить о ней.


Я ещё раз повторяю тут: чем один будда отличается от другого? Кармическими связями. Почему надо именовать их ваджрными? Будда помогает далеко не только  тем, кто с ним связан ваджрно. При этом сами будды не создают карму, ввергающую в сансару. Эту карму создают существа по отношению к буддам или бодхисаттвам.

----------


## Лося

> Я не вижу в этом ничего прекрасного почему-то.


   А почему? Вам образы не понравились? Или смысл перевода в поэтические образы в целом?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А информация полна?


Нет, информация пуста от самобытия: с ней можно вступить в _отношения_. Можно действительно что-то узнать: _определиться_. В частности, реально изучить буддизм Махаяны, а не произвольные фантазии. Понять главное.

----------


## Нико

> А почему? Вам образы не понравились? Или смысл перевода в поэтические образы в целом?


Если я привиделась Вам махающей мечом, ничего страшного. У меня есть обязательства перед учением Будды, стараюсь их соблюдать. Только и всего. А с Хосом я не борюсь, ведь он мой друг, и подобные разговорчики у нас уже много лет ведутся))).

----------

Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Нет, информация пуста от с.: с ней можно вступить в _отношения_. Можно действительно что-то узнать: _определиться_.


Если информация пуста, в чём ценность логической безупречности? И кому можно вступить в отношения с информацией, энтропии?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я ещё раз повторяю тут: чем один будда отличается от другого? Кармическими связями. Почему надо именовать их ваджрными? Будда помогает далеко не только  тем, кто с ним связан ваджрно. При этом сами будды не создают карму, ввергающую в сансару. Эту карму создают существа по отношению к буддам или бодхисаттвам.


Не только связями (ваджрными для Будды, кармическими для существ), но и по определению дхармы. Асанскрита дхармам не приписывается значение единичности опыта, как и санскрита (если вводится дхарма "кислый вкус", то не потому, что у всех существ во рту один и тот же лимон). Все дхармы отсылают к типам опыта, а не к единичному опыту каждая дхарма. И общее место, что опыт нирваны индивидуален: иначе или пробуждённость  распространилась бы на всех, или омрачённость. (Логику в буддизме отбрасывать не принято.)

То есть сам вопрос - а не являются ли все Будды одним и тем же Буддой? - проистекает из небуддийской картины мира. В буддизме нет таких описаний, чтоб на их основе возникал этот вопрос. Это вопрос извне, вопрос с т.зр. другой системы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все дхармы отсылают к типам опыта, а не к единичному опыту каждая дхарма.


Никуда они не отсылают. "Типы опыта" - приписанное (праджняпти).

----------


## Дубинин

> Я ещё раз повторяю тут: чем один будда отличается от другого? Кармическими связями. Почему надо именовать их ваджрными? Будда помогает далеко не только  тем, кто с ним связан ваджрно. При этом сами будды не создают карму, ввергающую в сансару. Эту карму создают существа по отношению к буддам или бодхисаттвам.


С тоски зрения людей- да связи: " ..помнишь сынка царского? говорили пропащий..Так человеком стал..". А с точки зрения будд- так их суть- не поддерживать прежнюю карму- во веки вечные?

----------


## Ондрий

> Как это? Вы же не монах)))).


Упаси Ишвара, я вообще иччхантик, гедонист и прожигатель жизни!

Мне как-то неловко объяснять Вам, с вашим-то опытом работы в разведке буддизма, как в и каком отношении обычный цигель цигель ай лю лю отличается от кармамудры. Шаг влево, шаг вправо без постижения пустоты в процессе - расстрел и авичи, вон Балакирев не даст соврать!)))

З.Ы. я-то канеш, понимаю, что вы шутите (надеюсь), но беда в том, что массово как раз распространено именно подобное явление - банальный коитус с ваджрной сестрой (и даже это не обязательно) на полном серьезе оценивается как кармамудра. За такие дела по тантрическому УПК положено довольно много интересных последствий. Шлака в головах у большинства людей посещающих концерты разъездных лам разгребать кальпами придется. И как ни удивительно,  иногда тоже самое касается и "старых/основных" учеников. Такого иной раз услышишь, хоть стой хоть падай. Вот что плохо.

Так что кармамудрить - только с картинками танками и мысленными образАми, что Лама привел показал на ванге, с тем и... главное следить за техникой безопасности, потеря бинду, это вам не кошелек в метро выронить! ))))))

----------

Legba (03.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (03.06.2015), Нико (03.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Если я привиделась Вам махающей мечом, ничего страшного. У меня есть обязательства перед учением Будды, стараюсь их соблюдать. Только и всего. А с Хосом я не борюсь, ведь он мой друг, и подобные разговорчики у нас уже много лет ведутся))).


  Все в порядке. Это дружественное представление образов. Диспуты они такие. Дружественно и с любовью сражаемся на мечах, ради благих намерений. :Facepalm:  :Smilie:

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Я ещё раз повторяю тут: чем один будда отличается от другого? Кармическими связями. Почему надо именовать их ваджрными? Будда помогает далеко не только  тем, кто с ним связан ваджрно. При этом сами будды не создают карму, ввергающую в сансару. Эту карму создают существа по отношению к буддам или бодхисаттвам.


А почему вы не сказали об этом в шутливой форме, вот так "Не виноватая я! Он сам пришёл!"?

----------


## Нико

> С тоски зрения людей- да связи: " ..помнишь сынка царского? говорили пропащий..Так человеком стал..". А с точки зрения будд- так их суть- не поддерживать прежнюю карму- во веки вечные?


Хмм.. Накопленная карма никуда ведь не девается. И всю её очистить-ликвидировать невозможно. Мы убеждаемся в этом на примере своих отношений с людьми. Хоть мы и не будды, но, когда ими станем, карма всё равно останется. Просто не будет создаваться новая загрязнённая карма. Что такое "тинлей", например? Это просветлённые деяния будды. Если бы у будды не было потока ума или кармы, не было бы "тинлей").

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Если информация пуста, в чём ценность логической безупречности? И кому можно вступить в отношения с информацией, энтропии?


Будда ахинее не учил: речь Будды совершенна. Чтоб быть уверенным, что следуешь его словам, нужно проверить Дхарму на отсутствие противоречий. Где противоречия - это уже работа энтропии. Вступить в отношения с информацией можно уму. Если желать что-то знать.

----------


## Нико

> А почему вы не сказали об этом в шутливой форме, вот так "Не виноватая я! Он сам пришёл!"?


Когда я решу пошутить, поставлю смайлик, чтобы Вы видели.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Хмм.. Накопленная карма никуда ведь не девается. И всю её очистить-ликвидировать невозможно. Мы убеждаемся в этом на примере своих отношений с людьми. Хоть мы и не будды, но, когда ими станем, карма всё равно останется. Просто не будет создаваться новая загрязнённая карма. Что такое "тинлей", например? Это просветлённые деяния будды. Если бы у будды не было потока ума или кармы, не было бы "тинлей").


Свободные деяния есть, творческая вариабельность осознания есть, всё у Будды есть. Просто кармически уже не обусловлено.

----------


## Aion

> В частности, реально изучить буддизм Махаяны, а не произвольные фантазии. Понять главное.


В частности, Вам и предлагается махаянское учение окончательного смысла, но Махашуньята *для Вас* главнее. Что-то ещё будем страницах на ста обсуждать?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Хмм.. Накопленная карма никуда ведь не девается. И всю её очистить-ликвидировать невозможно. Мы убеждаемся в этом на примере своих отношений с людьми. Хоть мы и не будды, но, когда ими станем, карма всё равно останется. Просто не будет создаваться новая загрязнённая карма. Что такое "тинлей", например? Это просветлённые деяния будды. Если бы у будды не было потока ума или кармы, не было бы "тинлей").


Значит будды, как воплощались, так и будут воплощаться вечно. токмо не создавая новой кармы и не сильно страдая? (а вечно, потому-что бесконечно карму накапливали?

----------


## Нико

> Упаси Ишвара, я вообще иччхантик, гедонист и прожигатель жизни!
> 
> Мне как-то неловко объяснять Вам, с вашим-то опытом работы в разведке буддизма, как в и каком отношении обычный цигель цигель ай лю лю отличается от кармамудры. Шаг влево, шаг вправо без постижения пустоты в процессе - расстрел и авичи, вон Балакирев не даст соврать!)))
> 
> З.Ы. я-то канеш, понимаю, что вы шутите (надеюсь), но беда в том, что массово как раз распространено именно подобное явление - банальный коитус с ваджрной сестрой (и даже это не обязательно) на полном серьезе оценивается как кармамудра. За такие дела по тантрическому УПК положено довольно много интересных последствий. Шлака в головах у большинства людей посещающих концерты разъездных лам разгребать кальпами придется. И как ни удивительно,  иногда тоже самое касается и "старых/основных" учеников. Такого иной раз услышишь, хоть стой хоть падай. Вот что плохо.


Я пошутила :Smilie:  Знаем мы про кармамудр, особенно если почитать биографии лам, не очень древние, XX век. И разведка имеется. "Создано специальное агентство". Это из последнего не совсем юмора.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Никуда они не отсылают. "Типы опыта" - приписанное (праджняпти).


Никуда не отсылают это - рцщрфмы. Есть _отношения_ между словами и реальностью, поскольку всё пусто от _само_-бытия.

----------

Фил (03.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> И разведка имеется. "Создано специальное агенство". Это из последнего не совсем юмора.


О! Если можно с этого момента по-подробнее, я как-то так вывалился из _социальной жизни_ )) буддистов за последние пару лет..

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Хмм.. Накопленная карма никуда ведь не девается. И всю её очистить-ликвидировать невозможно. Мы убеждаемся в этом на примере своих отношений с людьми. Хоть мы и не будды, но, когда ими станем, карма всё равно останется. Просто не будет создаваться новая загрязнённая карма. Что такое "тинлей", например? Это просветлённые деяния будды. Если бы у будды не было потока ума или кармы, не было бы "тинлей").


А с безначальных времён накопилось много сансарной кармы. Неужели это означает что сансарная карма будд, бесконечна, сколько ни искупай, не искупишь? Ну, кроме той кармы из-за которой убивают, ведь сказано что будду убить не возможно.

----------


## Aion

> Будда ахинее не учил: речь Будды совершенна. Чтоб быть уверенным, что следуешь его словам, нужно проверить Дхарму на отсутствие противоречий. Где противоречия - это уже работа энтропии. Вступить в отношения с информацией можно уму. Если желать что-то знать.


Логика, противоречия, ум отдельно от информации - всё это двойственность, самсарушка то есть. А Будда учил её преодолению. Понимаете, что имеется в виду?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Никуда не отсылают это - рцщрфмы. Есть _отношения_ между словами и реальностью, поскольку всё пусто от _само_-бытия.


Да, я слыхал, что есть люди, серьезно считающие, что мы думаем словами.
Но всякий раз когда встречаюсь с таким, дивлюсь.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> В частности, Вам и предлагается махаянское учение окончательного смысла, но Махашуньята *для Вас* главнее. Что-то ещё будем страницах на ста обсуждать?


Чтобы такое утверждать, нужно иметь критерий. У меня критерий есть.

----------


## Нико

> О! Если можно с этого момента по-подробнее, я как-то так вывалился из _социальной жизни_ )) буддистов за последние пару лет..


Так кто ж на форумах будет об этом писать)

----------


## Алексей А

> Значит будды, как воплощались, так и будут воплощаться вечно. токмо не создавая новой кармы и не сильно страдая? (а вечно, потому-что бесконечно карму накапливали?


12.8) Благодаря сжиганию всех сухих дров — познаваемого
[Обретается] успокоенность [нирваны], дхармакая Победителей.
Тогда нет рождения, нет прекращения.
Поскольку ум прекращен, то она реализуется [демонстрируется] телом.

12.9) Тело успокоенности [нирваны] сияет, как древо исполнения желаний,
И не имеет мышления, подобно чинтамани.
[Пребывает] постоянно ради блага мира — пока не спасутся существа.
Оно — не феномен, но будет являться. (Чандракирти, Мадхьямакааватара)

----------

Дубинин (03.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да, я слыхал, что есть люди, серьезно считающие, что мы думаем словами.
> Но всякий раз когда встречаюсь с таким, дивлюсь.


Кроме слов есть ещё много чего. Но означающее должно иметь _отношение_ к означаемому, чтоб не было рвпчкцчда.

----------


## Ондрий

> Знаем мы про кармамудр, особенно если почитать биографии лам, не очень древние, XX век.


Вот поэтому надо придерживаться нехитрого правила - Буддист! Помни! Идя на свидание, оставь мысли о caṇḍalī, думай о технике безопасности, цветах, забронированном столике и номере в гостиннице! )))

----------


## Ондрий

> Так кто ж на форумах будет об этом писать)


Вот уж чего тут только не писали)))

----------

Нико (03.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если бы у будд не было кармических связей, они не могли бы помогать своими деяниями живым существам. Будда Шакьямуни пришёл в этот мир 2600 лет тому назад исключительно потому, что у него были кармические связи с определёнными существами нашей эпохи, которых он мог спасти и многих спас. У нас с ним косвенная связь, т.к. мы встретились с его учением, но не с ним лично. Он нас непосредственно не спас, и мы остались позади.


вы путаете позиции Малой и Большой колесниц. Это совсем два разных Будды.




> Если бы у Будды не было Дхармакаи, да, у него не было бы потока ума.


Простите , что?? Дхармакая - это у вас *сантана*???11 А нирманакая это Буратино?

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Дубинин (03.06.2015), Нико (03.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Чтобы такое утверждать, нужно иметь критерий. У меня критерий есть.


А теорема Гёделя о неполноте во что превращает Ваш критерий?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> А теорема Гёделя о неполноте во что превращает Ваш критерий?


Она подтверждает, что нет уже готовой математики, которую осталось только изложить. Математику конструируют математики: это моделирование реальностей.

----------


## Aion

> Она подтверждает, что нет уже готовой математики, которую осталось только изложить. Математику конструируют математики: это моделирование реальностей.


Неправильный ответ. А правильный ответ заключается в нелюбимой Вами неопределённости: либо внутренняя противоречивость, либо неполнота. Так что выбираете?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (03.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

@*Вантус*а на вас нет, в гневном аспекте математика с тришулой, нехристи! )))

----------

Aion (03.06.2015), Дубинин (03.06.2015), Нико (03.06.2015), Фил (03.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Конечно, Горампа критиковал Цонкапу. И об этом есть даже целая книга, как я и писала. У них были некоторые разногласия по двум истинам, не знаю, насколько фундаментальные.) Является ли Горампа "андерграундом" или нет, нам предстоит выяснить.)


Благодаря стараниям Джамьянга Кхьенце Чокьи Лодро к счастью, уже не является.

----------

Нико (03.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> @*Вантус*а на вас нет, в гневном аспекте математика с тришулой, нехристи! )))


Ну понятно, что теорема Гёделя о конкретной арифметической системе.
Но суть все равно такова, что чтобы что-то описать, нужно вылезти наружу.
Изнутри плохо видно.

----------

Aion (03.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Но суть все равно такова, что чтобы что-то описать, нужно вылезти наружу.
> Изнутри плохо видно.


Да, суть в том, что конечной системой аксиом невозможно непротиворечиво описать существующий мир.

----------


## Нико

> вы путаете позиции Малой и Большой колесниц. Это совсем два разных Будды.
> 
> Простите , что?? Дхармакая - это у вас *сантана*???11 А нирманакая это Буратино?


Я даже оправдываться не буду. Люблю, когда мужчины ругаются :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я даже оправдываться не буду. Люблю, когда мужчины ругаются.


и не надо, мы женщин любим за другое! ))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Неправильный ответ. А правильный ответ заключается в нелюбимой Вами неопределённости: либо внутренняя противоречивость, либо неполнота. Так что выбираете?


Логическая система, в гёделевском (не шиваитском, "пурната") понимании, как раз _полна_. Что как бы намекает на когерентную теорию истины, с проверкой своих представлений на непротиворечивость. Не надоело писать ахинею?

----------


## Нико

> и не надо, мы женщин любим за другое! ))


Ок, за другое так за другое. А Вы полагаете, что Дхармакая - атман - статична? Как Вы вообще представляете себе Дхармакаю?

----------


## Ондрий

определите, что такое сантана, для начала, может у вас и вопросы отпадут автоматически.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> определите, что такое сантана, для начала, может у вас и вопросы отпадут автоматически.


А, т.е. мне опять самой надо рассказать про Дхармакаю?)

----------


## Ондрий

> А, т.е. мне опять самой надо рассказать про Дхармакаю?)


нет, я ж грю, определитесь с понятием сантана. (подсказка - копать в сторону dhatu, сколько их, где именно и какие) и Вам, я надеюсь, сразу придет прозрение уже о дхармакае))

----------


## Нико

> нет, я ж грю, определитесь с понятием сантана. (подсказка - копать в сторону dhatu, сколько их, где именно и какие) и Вам, я надеюсь, сразу придет прозрение уже о дхармакае))


Вы хотели сказать об этом?)

http://ariom.ru/wiki/Santana

----------


## Aion

> Логическая система, в гёделевском (не шиваитском, "пурната") понимании, как раз _полна_. Что как бы намекает на когерентную теорию истины, с проверкой своих представлений на непротиворечивость. Не надоело писать ахинею?


Ахинея Вам привиделась. Если система полна, она противоречива, так что логическую безупречность придётся принести в жертву.

----------

Won Soeng (03.06.2015), Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

Можно попробовать перевести понятие сантаны на научно-медицинский язык.
Это непрерывная генерация мозговых электро-импульсов в мозгу.
Почему мы не отличаем сон от яви, потому что в мозгу формируются такие же сигналы как и и от нервных окончаний обычных чувственных органов. Таким образом можно в будущем создавать реальный виртуальный мир, генерируя в мозг сигналы виртуальной реальности.
Если же мы не подаем сигналы от органов чувств, то это тишина, темнота. 
Если пойти еще дальше, например остановить внутренний диалог, то это сравнимо с архатами, или познание мудрости  пустоты ума.
Если пойти еще дальше и выйти за пределы ума, т.е. ни свет ни тьма, ни звук ни тишина, т.е.  за пределами восприятия органов чувств, то это праджняпарамита. Или выход на надмирный ум.
Если же пробудить полностью этот надмирный Ум со своими органами чувств, то это тело Дхармакаи.
Причем индивидуальность и осознанность к сантане не относятся  на прямую, а лишь как следствие природа будды, или закадровому осознанному наблюдателю.

Примерно так я представляю, эти сложные понятия.

----------


## Нико

"Кажется, то понимание пустоты, которое у меня было раньше, соответствовало позиции школы мадхьямика-сватантрика. (Мыслители этой школы полагают, что вещи и события обладают какой-то степенью объективности.) Я говорю это потому, что передо мной не вставал вопрос вопросов, к которому неизбежно приводит постижение пустоты: если все пустотно, то как же доказать реальность вещей? Итак, кажется, когда я раньше отрицал самобытие, и у меня не было правильного понимания, в каком-то смысле я соотносил отсутствие самобытия с абсолютным уровнем, не отрицая самобытие как таковое. Но позже, всё глубже размышляя и медитируя об этом, я стал больше ценить слова Цонкапы:

«О, мои друзья, знатоки трактатов Срединного пути,
Хотя в мире, лишённом самобытия, трудно установить причинно-следственную взаимосвязь,
Прошу вас следовать этому воззрению
Как истинному Срединному пути».

Кроме того, достигнув такого уровня понимания, я по-настоящему оценил постулат Нагарджуны:

«Если вы постигнете истинный смысл пустоты,
То осознаете, что понятие самобытия, 
Или объективной реальности,
Неприемлемо ни на каком уровне».

И поскольку у вещей и событий нет подобных собственных свойств, нет собственной сути, которая определяла бы их реальность, следовательно, существует некая «открытость» в их соотношении с другими факторами. Такая «открытость» позволяет этим вещам и событиям вступать между собой в причинно-следственное соотношение. Таким образом, причинно-следственная связь и пустота тесно связаны. Нагарджуна в своём сочинении «Толкование бодхичитты» (Бодхичитта-виварана) говорит (в 88-й строфе):

«Те, кто понимает пустоту феноменов, 
И все же (также) следует закону кармы и ее плодов, 
Поразительнее поразительного! 
Чудеснее всех чудес!»

_Его Святейшество Далай-лама, "Исследование природы реальности"._

----------

Алексей А (03.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (03.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> «Те, кто понимает пустоту феноменов, 
> И все же (также) следует закону кармы и ее плодов, 
> Поразительнее поразительного! 
> Чудеснее всех чудес!»


Что дхармы пусты - с этим тут никто и не спорит.
Мы ведь тут толкуем о пустоте или непустоте татхаты, а не дхарм.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Ондрий (03.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ахинея Вам привиделась. Если система полна, она противоречива, так что логическую безупречность придётся принести в жертву.


Так это ж любимый финт Евгения - придумать "наоборот" ))))



> Логическая система, в гёделевском (не шиваитском, "пурната") понимании, как раз _полна_.


То есть теорема о неполноте оказывается на самом деле теоремой о полноте.
А мужики-то и не знают ))))

----------

Aion (03.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если сущность _само_-суща, у неё нет _отношений_ со словами.


Ага. Немыслимая, невыразимая праджня-парамита. За пределами слов и определений.

----------


## Алексей А

> Если пойти еще дальше, например остановить внутренний диалог, то это сравнимо с архатами, или познание мудрости  пустоты ума.
> Если пойти еще дальше и выйти за пределы ума, т.е. ни свет ни тьма, ни звук ни тишина, т.е.  за пределами восприятия органов чувств, то это праджняпарамита. Или выход на надмирный ум.


Так достигаются дхьяны, но с мудростью это не связано.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (03.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Так достигаются дхьяны, но с мудростью это не связано.


  Мудрость разная бывает. Например мудрость постижения пустоты ума.
Как её можно постичь? Остановить внутренний диалог. Тишина ума. Обрываются связи с ментальными привязками от субъекта к объекту. Таким образом обрывается причинно-следственная связь между субъектом и объектом. Человек-архат. Человек теряет себя в мире, видит свой ум как пустоту. Чем вам не мудрость?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ахинея Вам привиделась. Если система полна, она противоречива, так что логическую безупречность придётся принести в жертву.


Система, включающая в себя арифметику. Что касается именно логики, есть *полная* система булевых функций: конъюнкции, дизъюнкции, отрицания. Формально-логическая система может быть *полна* в гёделевском смысле, благодаря своей тавтологичности - Вы просто не знаете. Но главное, Вы *не хотите знать* - как не хотите знать и реальный буддизм.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Мудрость разная бывает. Например мудрость постижения пустоты ума.
> Как её можно постичь? Остановить внутренний диалог. Тишина ума. Обрываются связи с ментальными привязками от субъекта к объекту. Таким образом обрывается причинно-следственная связь между субъектом и объектом. Человек-архат. Человек теряет себя в мире, видит свой ум как пустоту. Чем вам не мудрость?


Все медузы так делают.

----------

Дубинин (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ага. Немыслимая, невыразимая праджня-парамита. За пределами слов и определений.


Сутры Праджняпарамиты отличаются от равыовацйгнва, речь Будды совершенна и осмысленна: есть отношение между означающим и означаемым. Соотносительность = пустота от самобытия. Конечно, Праджняпарамита пуста от самобытия, как абсолютное-парамартха в каноническом списке 18 видов пустоты от самобытия.

----------

Фил (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так это ж любимый финт Евгения - придумать "наоборот" ))))
> То есть теорема о неполноте оказывается на самом деле теоремой о полноте.
> А мужики-то и не знают ))))


Мужики немного в курсе теории логики, чтоб не делать совсем идиотских ошибок. Статью Википедии о теореме Гёделя дописывать не буду (как дописал статью про Жентонг) - я не математик. Искать учебники и цитировать более подробно мне тоже лень. Не верите, что сказанное Гёделем относится конкретно к системе, включающей в себя арифметику? Это Ваши проблемы. Формально-логическая система может быть *полной* именно в гёделевском смысле, в отличие от корпуса всего математического знания в целом.

У Вас и радиоуглеродный анализ манускриптов оказывается признаком фоменковской хронологии. Свобода это рабство. Буддизм это шиваизм. Задница это палец, как иронизировал Лонгченпа. Продолжайте в том же духе (я не против игр и развлечений).

----------


## Лося

> Все медузы так делают.


  Борются со своей медузьей природой ума и поднимают свою осознанность до уровня архата?
  Возможно. :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей А

> Мудрость разная бывает. Например мудрость постижения пустоты ума.
> Как её можно постичь? Остановить внутренний диалог. Тишина ума. Обрываются связи с ментальными привязками от субъекта к объекту. Таким образом обрывается причинно-следственная связь между субъектом и объектом. Человек-архат. Человек теряет себя в мире, видит свой ум как пустоту. Чем вам не мудрость?


Буддийская мудрость не достигается остановкой мышления. Это не шуньята и не недвойственность.

----------

Дубинин (03.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Буддийская мудрость не достигается остановкой мышления. Это не шуньята и не недвойственность.


  Я думаю вы сделали поспешные выводы. Вы изучали разницу? Сможете привести примеры, логические доказательства?
  Что такое "Тишина ума" по вашему? И почему буддизм это не приветствует или не считает нужным?

----------


## Алексей А

> Я думаю вы сделали поспешные выводы. Вы изучали разницу? Сможете привести примеры, логические доказательства?
>   Что такое "Тишина ума" по вашему? И почему буддизм это не приветствует или не считает нужным?


На эту ошибку можно найти указание в любой школе буддизма. 
Остановка мышления не искореняет омрачения. Бесформенных дхьян достигали и до Будды, но при этом не достигали просветления.
Без мудрости нет пути.

----------

Дубинин (03.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (03.06.2015), Фил (03.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Статью Википедии о теореме Гёделя дописывать не буду (как *дописал* статью про Жентонг) - я не математик.


ага, вот кто там резвится

----------

Дубинин (03.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (03.06.2015), Нико (03.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> На эту ошибку можно найти указание в любой школе буддизма. 
> Остановка мышления не искореняет омрачения. Бесформенных дхьян достигали и до Будды, но при этом не достигали просветления.
> Без мудрости нет пути.


  Ну много всякого написано. Но хотелось бы от вас конкретики, своими словами. Каких конкретно омрачений не искореняет. Как по вашему буддизм характеризует состояние "тишины ума" и чем это плохо или чревато?
  Если не знаете ничего страшного, если есть информация, то просто супер интересно.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> ага, вот кто там резвится


Да, мой ник в Википедии - Сратонг. (Есть такое местечко.) Специально для этой тематики. Википедия имеет независимый арбитраж, и поскольку каждое своё утверждение я подкрепляю ссылками на источники и точными цитатами - выпилить Лонгченпу, Мипам Ринпоче, Третьего Кармапу и Джамгон Конгтрула из Википедии не получится. Я всё с фанатической скрупулёзностью восстановлю.

Независимый и объективный арбитраж - это великая вещь.

----------

Дубинин (03.06.2015), Фил (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Чем хороша Википедия - её можно только дописывать. Формат препятствует забалтыванию, информация концентрируется. Кому есть что доказательно, с цитатами  сказать - тот скажет и дополнит. Если что-то со ссылками и цитатами упомянуто в Википедии, это прекращает половину бессмысленных споров по теме. 

*Жентонг.*
(Долпопу тоже процитировал.)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я думаю вы сделали поспешные выводы. Вы изучали разницу? Сможете привести примеры, логические доказательства?
>   Что такое "Тишина ума" по вашему? И почему буддизм это не приветствует или не считает нужным?


Прекращение действий речи - это вторая дхьяна. 
Но она не достигается какими-либо устремлениями к сдерживанию речи. 
Нет, это происходит в результате правильного отстранения от пяти препятствий.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну много всякого написано. Но хотелось бы от вас конкретики, своими словами. Каких конкретно омрачений не искореняет. Как по вашему буддизм характеризует состояние "тишины ума" и чем это плохо или чревато?
>   Если не знаете ничего страшного, если есть информация, то просто супер интересно.


Насколько знаю, если за "тишину ума"- принять тонкую притуплённость, то начинаешь тупеть сразу и потом в низкие животные рождения- угрожают.. А если чисто-но безконцептуально- то зависают на кальпы в мире без форм- а потом опять вниз..

----------


## Алексей А

> Ну много всякого написано. Но хотелось бы от вас конкретики, своими словами. Каких конкретно омрачений не искореняет. Как по вашему буддизм характеризует состояние "тишины ума" и чем это плохо или чревато?
>   Если не знаете ничего страшного, если есть информация, то просто супер интересно.


Что вы подразумеваете под этой тишиной? Ясно сосредоченный ум или просто расслабленный?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мужики немного в курсе теории логики, чтоб не делать совсем идиотских ошибок. Статью Википедии о теореме Гёделя дописывать не буду (как дописал статью про Жентонг) - я не математик. Искать учебники и цитировать более подробно мне тоже лень. Не верите, что сказанное Гёделем относится конкретно к системе, включающей в себя арифметику? Это Ваши проблемы. Формально-логическая система может быть *полной* именно в гёделевском смысле, в отличие от корпуса всего математического знания в целом.
> 
> У Вас и радиоуглеродный анализ манускриптов оказывается признаком фоменковской хронологии. Свобода это рабство. Буддизм это шиваизм. Задница это палец, как иронизировал Лонгченпа. Продолжайте в том же духе (я не против игр и развлечений).


Изучите, пожалуйста, внимательно. Гедель как раз доказал что ЛЮБАЯ формальная система не может быть одновременно полна и непротиворечива.
Арифметика либо неполна, либо противоречива. Например, множество натуральных чисел неполно уже в отношении операции вычитания, 3-5 дает неопределенный результат.
Множество целых чисел неполно в отношении деления, 3/2 неопределено. И так далее, Вы обнаружите, что любая формальная система либо неполна, либо противоречива.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Изучите, пожалуйста, внимательно. Гедель как раз доказал что ЛЮБАЯ формальная система не может быть одновременно полна и непротиворечива.
> Арифметика либо неполна, либо противоречива. Например, множество натуральных чисел неполно уже в отношении операции вычитания, 3-5 дает неопределенный результат.
> Множество целых чисел неполно в отношении деления, 3/2 неопределено. И так далее, Вы обнаружите, что любая формальная система либо неполна, либо противоречива.


Теорема Гёделя об арифметике. Формально-логическая система может быть полной по причине своей тавтологичности.

----------


## Фил

> Теорема Гёделя об арифметике. Формально-логическая система может быть полной по причине своей тавтологичности.


Тавтология не устраняет неопределенность, правильно?

----------

Aion (03.06.2015), Won Soeng (03.06.2015), Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Теорема Гёделя об арифметике. Формально-логическая система может быть полной по причине своей тавтологичности.


Никто не говорит, что формальная система не может быть полной. Но если она полна, то она противоречива.
Тривиальные (тавтологические системы) неполны, по причине того, что в них неопределено отрицание. А введение отрицания приводит к противоречивости результата двойного отрицания.

Поэтому теорема Геделя о ЛЮБОЙ формальной системе, какую бы Вы ни попытались вообразить. А вовсе не только об арифметике.

----------

Aion (03.06.2015), Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, мой ник в Википедии - Сратонг.


что ж, как-то примерно так я себе это и представлял.




> Я всё с фанатической скрупулёзностью восстановлю.
> Независимый и объективный арбитраж - это великая вещь.


Как минимум, такие статьи должны все же писать *представители традиции* жентонг, но уж никак не вы. В вашем исполнении это банальный вандализм.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Won Soeng (03.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Что вы подразумеваете под этой тишиной? Ясно сосредоченный ум или просто расслабленный?


  Ясный сосредоточенный ум, который становится "Всё внимание" на постоянной основе. Который достигается за счет длительной практики повторения мантры например.
При котором испытующие испытывают чувство потери себя, пустотности своего ума. Также известный в других традициях как не-ум, не-эго, не двойственность.

----------


## Лося

> Насколько знаю, если за "тишину ума"- принять тонкую притуплённость, то начинаешь тупеть сразу и потом в низкие животные рождения- угрожают.. А если чисто-но безконцептуально- то зависают на кальпы в мире без форм- а потом опять вниз..


  Это не то.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Тавтология не устраняет неопределенность, правильно?


Она не устраняет отношений между означающим и означаемым. Информативные (содержательно) утверждения могут быть безупречно логичны (по форме).

----------


## Лося

> Прекращение действий речи - это вторая дхьяна. 
> Но она не достигается какими-либо устремлениями к сдерживанию речи. 
> Нет, это происходит в результате правильного отстранения от пяти препятствий.


Я про ясный сосредоточенный ум, который становится "Всё внимание" на постоянной основе, при этом можно говорить. Который достигается за счет длительной практики повторения мантры например.
При котором испытующие испытывают чувство потери себя, пустотности своего ума. Также известный в других традициях как не-ум, не-эго, не двойственность.

----------


## Алексей А

> Ясный сосредоточенный ум, который становится "Всё внимание" на постоянной основе. Который достигается за счет длительной практики повторения мантры например.
> При котором испытующие испытывают чувство потери себя, пустотности своего ума. Также известный в других традициях как не-ум, не-эго, не двойственность.


Если будет присутствовать внимательность, стабильность, ясность - это медитация. Она сама по себе не приводит к прозрению. Ощущения, возникшие в это время - это просто ощущения, связанные с успокоением ума.
Чтобы обрести пользу на буддийском пути, нужно развить медитацию до дхьян сферы форм, тогда ум будет пригоден для обретения прозрений.

----------


## Лося

> Если будет присутствовать внимательность, стабильность, ясность - это медитация. Она сама по себе не приводит к прозрению. Ощущения, возникшие в это время - это просто ощущения, связанные с успокоением ума.
> Чтобы обрести пользу на буддийском пути, нужно развить медитацию до дхьян сферы форм, тогда ум будет пригоден для обретения прозрений.


  Тут есть ремарочка. Я говорю про постоянную основу медитации, которая более не требует усилий.
  Что подразумевается под сферой форм?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Непонимающие постоянно ссылаются на "свободу от измышлений" об абсолютном. Но что такое измышления? Это идеи о самосущем, об абсолютном самобытии. Свобода от измышлений подразумевает спонтанное соответствие воззрения Дзогчен учениям Второго поворота. Кадаг (изначальная чистота) Дзогчен - это пустота от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Это и есть воззрение недвойственности.

*Джигмед Лингпа* пишет: 

"Итак, царь колесниц, сущность коренной осознанности, изначально свободен от измышлений. Следовательно, нет ничего, что надлежало бы освобождать, что не было бы свободным. Таким образом, это - изначально чистая коренная оознанность или естественное состояние изначальной чистоты, как оно есть, без исправлений. Оно обладает знаками "трёх врат освобождения"

а) Что касается основы (т.е. воззрения), то (коренная осознанность) присутствует, не впадая ни в какие ограничения. *Поскольку её природа - это свобода от самобытия*, она свободна от впадения в любые крайности. Она свободна от интеллектуального понятия "я" и является обнажённой и беспрепятственной коренной осознанностью, непостижимой и невыразимой. Таким образом, она пребывает в "пустотных вратах освобождения".

б) Что касается пути (т.е. медитации), то (коренная осознанность) запредельна (существованию объекта), который может быть описан с помощью слов и букв, она недостижима умом, который двойственно оценивает субъект и объект. Таким образом, речь идёт о естественном вхождении в "лишённые качеств врата освобождения".

в) Что касается результата, то, поскольку нет ни страха, ни ожидания достижений, речь идёт об обретении всеобъемлющей сферы ("врат свободы от устремлений").

Так или иначе, поскольку (коренная осознанность) является непрерывностью тайного обета, источником ясности ваджрной сущности, представляющей собой полную завершённость благих качеств коренной осознанности, то из неё возникают без усилий все благие качества трёх тел Будды."

Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче, "Ум Будды. Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо". М., Саттва, 2006 - стр. 94-95.

----------


## Алексей А

> Тут есть ремарочка. Я говорю про постоянную основу медитации, которая более не требует усилий.
>   Что подразумевается под сферой форм?


Усилие не требуется прикладывать только во 2 дхьяне. 
Сфера форм - божественные миры, превосходящие сферу желаний.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Изначальное осознавание пусто от самобытия: вот что такое отсутствие измышлений. Не следует измышлять самосущее.

*Джигмед Лингпа*: 

"Различающее коренное осознавание, являющееся сущностью "трёх (врат) освобождения", разъясняемое Победоносным (Буддой) при *Втором* повороте колеса, естественно присутствует в качестве сущности Будды в природе живых существ и называется Дзогпа Ченпо".

Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче, "Ум Будды. Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо". М., Саттва, 2006 - стр. 114.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Никто не говорит, что формальная система не может быть полной. Но если она полна, то она противоречива.
> Тривиальные (тавтологические системы) неполны, по причине того, что в них неопределено отрицание. А введение отрицания приводит к противоречивости результата двойного отрицания.
> 
> Поэтому теорема Геделя о ЛЮБОЙ формальной системе, какую бы Вы ни попытались вообразить. А вовсе не только об арифметике.


(С печалью.) Хорошо, не буду ничего писать по памяти. Пороюсь в этих самых интернетах и найду для Вас материал.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А теорема Гёделя о неполноте во что превращает Ваш критерий?


Оооо. В копилку софиста: если оппонент держится за логику, напомни ему о Unvollständigkeitssatz'е.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Кайтесь, грешники: 

Н.К. Верещагин, А. Шень. Языки исчисления. Издание 4-е, Москва, изд-во МЦНМО, 2012. Стр. 40 - и далее по тексту.

"2. Исчисление высказываний
Напомним, что тавтологии — это пропозициональные формулы, истинные при всех значениях переменных. Оказывается, что все тавтологии можно получить из некоторого набора «аксиом» с помощью «правил вывода», которые имеют чисто синтаксический характер и никак не апеллируют к смыслу формулы, её истинности и т. д. Эту задачу решает так называемое исчисление высказываний. В этой главе мы перечислим аксиомы и правила вывода этого исчисления, и *ПРИВЕДЁМ НЕСКОЛЬКО ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВ ТЕОРЕМЫ О ПОЛНОТЕ* (которая утверждает, что всякая тавтология выводима в исчислении высказываний)."

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Никто не говорит, что формальная система не может быть полной. Но если она полна, то она противоречива.


А.К. Гуц, "Математическая логика и теория алгоритмов". Наследие. Диалог-Сибирь. Омск, 2003. - стр. 36.
Глава 2.2.3. "*Полнота и непротиворечивость* исчисления высказываний".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Она не устраняет отношений между означающим и означаемым. Информативные (содержательно) утверждения могут быть безупречно логичны (по форме).


Но это не делает их обоснованными.
Логичность - это всего лишь грамматический факт, не более того.

На эту тему есть хороший анекдот, кстати.

----------

Aion (03.06.2015), Neroli (03.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Логичность - это всего лишь грамматический факт, не более того.


Очередной мизологический троллинг, не более того.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (03.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Евгений, о высказываниях речи и не идет. Речь идет о теореме Геделя. Вы и правда не понимаете разницы?

----------


## Aion

> Система, включающая в себя арифметику. Что касается именно логики, есть *полная* система булевых функций: конъюнкции, дизъюнкции, отрицания. Формально-логическая система может быть *полна* в гёделевском смысле, благодаря своей тавтологичности - Вы просто не знаете. Но главное, Вы *не хотите знать* - как не хотите знать и реальный буддизм.


Хотите к математике редуцировать смысл теоремы Гёделя? Не выйдет!  :Smilie: 



> Всякая формальная теория с методологической точки зрения является моделью некоторой застывшей системы мышления. С учетом этого основной вывод из теоремы о неполноте можно переформулировать так: всякая достаточно всеобъемлющая, но застывшая система мышления неизбежно оказывается несовершенной – в ней содержатся либо противоречия, либо проблемы, для решения которых данной (застывшей!) системы недостаточно. Именно в строгом доказательстве принципиального несовершенства всякой застывшей системы мышления состоит подлинный диалектический смысл достижений Гёделя.
> 
> *К.М. Подниекс
> Вокруг теоремы Гёделя*


А реальный буддизм - это практика, а не теоретизирование, так что со своим Учителем имеет смысл говорить о реальном буддизме, а не на форуме.

----------

Won Soeng (03.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4...B5%D0%BC%D0%B0

----------

Aion (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Но это не делает их обоснованными.
> Логичность - это всего лишь грамматический факт, не более того.
> 
> На эту тему есть хороший анекдот, кстати.


В содержательной части, буддист доверяет Будде. Не всё им сказанное можно проверить уже сейчас. Но поскольку Слово Будды совершенно, у него должна быть совершенная логическая форма. Если в полученной интерпретации буддизма обнаруживаются логические противоречия, интерпретация не проясняет Слово Будды, а уводит от него.

18 пустот от самобытия на абсолютном уровне больших Сутр Праджняпарамиты, которые изначально лежали в основе Махаяны, уже не позволяют путать Дхарму с шиваизмом. Уже не всё равно, как трактовать пустоту из Четырёх Печатей, на абсолютном уровне непротиворечиво возможно лишь так: 

1) адхьятма-шуньята
2) бахирдха-шуньята
3) адхьятма-бахирдха-шуньята 
4) шуньята-шуньята
5) махашуньята
6) парамартха-шуньята
7) санскрита-шуньята
8) асанскрита-шуньята
9) атьянта-шуньята
10) анаварагра-шуньята
11) анавакара-шуньята
12) пракрита-шуньята
13) свалакшана-шуньята
14) сарвадхарма-шуньята
15) анупаяамбха-шуньята
16) абхава-шуньята
17) свабхава-шуньята
18) абхава-свабхава-шуньята

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Евгений, о высказываниях речи и не идет. Речь идет о теореме Геделя. Вы и правда не понимаете разницы?


Исчисление высказываний - это формальная система. Раздел математической логики.




> Никто не говорит, что формальная система не может быть полной. Но если она полна, то она противоречива.


А.К. Гуц, "Математическая логика и теория алгоритмов". Наследие. Диалог-Сибирь. Омск, 2003. - стр. 36.
Н.К. Верещагин, А. Шень. Языки исчисления. Издание 4-е, Москва, изд-во МЦНМО, 2012. - стр. 40.

Учите матчасть.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но поскольку Слово Будды совершенно, у него должна быть совершенная логическая форма. Если в полученной интерпретации буддизма обнаруживаются логические противоречия, интерпретация не проясняет Слово Будды, а уводит от него.


И есть всесильный прием устранения любых противоречий: каждое речение господа Будды предназначалось для своей обстановки  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Хотите к математике редуцировать смысл теоремы Гёделя? Не выйдет! 
> А реальный буддизм - это практика, а не теоретизирование, так что со своим Учителем имеет смысл говорить о реальном буддизме, а не на форуме.


Вы не знаете ни логики, ни буддизма. Учите матчасть.

----------


## Won Soeng

Евгений, исчисление высказываний, в отличие от логики предикатов не рассматривает структуру простых высказываний. Это значит, что как формальная система исчисление высказываний не позволяет выводить простые высказывания в рамках самой системы. Поэтому доказать и вывести можно только само исчисление, о нем и говорят, как о системе. 

Вы же апеллируете к полноте не высказываний, а к полноте содержательной теории, то есть символов и предикатов. То есть Вы не видите разницы между формальной логикой высказываний и формальной системой теории.

Более того, сам Будда говорил о том, что нирвана и взаимообусловленность выходят за пределы того, что может быть осмыслено, то есть, даже формальная система не может охватить нерожденное.

----------

Aion (03.06.2015), Tong Po (05.06.2015), Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Вы не знаете ни логики, ни буддизма. Учите матчасть.


Спасибо за заботу, но я и не сомневался в том, что вам нечего ответить по содержанию.  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (03.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Она не устраняет отношений между означающим и означаемым. Информативные (содержательно) утверждения могут быть безупречно логичны (по форме).


По форме, да. Но не по содержанию, поскольку содержание никак не выводится из формы. Содержание постулируется абстрактным образом. Как Вы не понимая этого, можете говорить людям "учите матчасть?"

Вы перемудрили и упускаете самые азы, понятные сразу, не требующие глубоких знаний.

----------

Aion (03.06.2015), Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

В исчислении высказываний формально определены только логические функции. Все остальное это "Пусть прхыварс принадлежит впадлопвдвле"
Но Вы сами пишите, что содержание в учении Будды не абстрактно. 
Вы противоречите себе и продолжаете спорить со всем миром. Это омрачение невежеством.

Кайтесь и стыдитесь, если еще не разучились.

----------

Aion (03.06.2015), Tong Po (05.06.2015), Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> что ж, как-то примерно так я себе это и представлял.
> 
> Как минимум, такие статьи должны все же писать *представители традиции* жентонг, но уж никак не вы. В вашем исполнении это банальный вандализм.


Я ньингмапинец и гелугпинец. О жентонг Мипам Ринпоче поневоле имею некоторое представление. С жентонг же Карма Кагью пришлось разбираться (практикую методы Гелуг и Ньингма, про Кагью - вообще не в теме). Разобрался. Там всё настолько же прозрачно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Гло́кая ку́здра ште́ко будлану́ла бо́кра и курдя́чит бокрёнка

Разве не логичная фраза?
По-моему, вполне.
Классика, между прочим

----------

Ондрий (03.06.2015), Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> В исчислении высказываний формально определены только логические функции. Все остальное это "Пусть прхыварс принадлежит впадлопвдвле"
> Но Вы сами пишите, что содержание в учении Будды не абстрактно. 
> Вы противоречите себе и продолжаете спорить со всем миром. Это омрачение невежеством.
> 
> Кайтесь и стыдитесь, если еще не разучились.


Ещё не надоело? Вы приписываете мне какие-то посторонние идеи, хотя я совершенно ясно писал Сергею Хос и Филу: содержательную часть высказываний поставляет вера словам Будды. Поскольку Слово Будды совершенно, то его логическая форма тоже совершенна. Проверка на логическую непротиворечивость - критерий правильности толкования Учения. И тут начались нападки на логику, которой теорема Гёделя не касается (она об арифметике). Так вот формально-логическая система - вопреки Вашим диким фантазиям - может быть не только полной, но и непротиворечивой. А с чего бы взяться противоречиям в содержательной части Слова Будды? Сами-то понимаете, что утверждаете? То, что Будда сказал - было не только формально-логически безупречно, но было безупречно и содержательно. Как использование полной и непротиворечивой формально-логической системы может привнести противоречия в безупречное содержание Слова Будды, столкнуть между собой простые высказывания о том, что он познал?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> По форме, да. Но не по содержанию, поскольку содержание никак не выводится из формы. Содержание постулируется абстрактным образом. Как Вы не понимая этого, можете говорить людям "учите матчасть?"
> 
> Вы перемудрили и упускаете самые азы, понятные сразу, не требующие глубоких знаний.


Вы за беседой вообще следите, Мастер Дхьян? Это недавно обсуждалось. Содержательную часть поставляет вера словам Будды. (Разговор о тавтологичности формально-логической системы был к вопросу о её полноте и непротиворечивости.)

Вам я об этом и писал: 
Теорема Гёделя об арифметике. Формально-логическая система может быть полной по причине своей тавтологичности.

Фил спросил:
- Тавтология не устраняет неопределенность, правильно?
- Она не устраняет отношений между означающим и означаемым. Информативные (содержательно) утверждения могут быть безупречно логичны (по форме).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> формально-логическая система - вопреки Вашим диким фантазиям - может быть не только полной, но и непротиворечивой.


Формально-логическая система всегда основана на аксиоматике, разве нет?
А аксиомы не подлежат доказательству в рамках самой системы. Это и есть ее неполнота.
По-моему, так.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Формально-логическая система всегда основана на аксиоматике, разве нет?
> А аксиомы не подлежат доказательству в рамках самой системы. Это и есть ее неполнота.
> По-моему, так.


Я просто повторю, что написал Вам раньше: 

В содержательной части, буддист доверяет Будде. Не всё им сказанное можно проверить уже сейчас. Но поскольку Слово Будды совершенно, у него должна быть совершенная логическая форма. Если в полученной интерпретации буддизма обнаруживаются логические противоречия, интерпретация не проясняет Слово Будды, а уводит от него.

----------


## Won Soeng

Евгений, не накручивайте себя. Это все доводы в пользу бедных. Вам зачем-то захотелось поговорить о полноте, хотя к учению Будды не имеет отношения ни исчисление высказываний, ни формальная логика, ни теория систем. Это Ваше личное увлечение, увлекайтесь на здоровье. Не увидели своей ошибки - нет проблем, это не имеет никакого значения ни для Вас, ни для других. 

Вам так хочется быть правым? Никаких проблем. Жизнь сама все расставляет по местам.

----------

Aion (03.06.2015), Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я просто повторю, что написал Вам раньше


Ну понятно: Будда задает аксиоматику, на основе которой создается непротиворечивая система.
Сами же  аксиомы - предмет веры.
Что тут такого? обычная религия. ))))

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Мне лично, правда, больше по душе такой подход:

Вера может быть верой только себе

И если бы в буддизме не было такого хода, эта "обычная религия" меня бы вряд ли заинтересовала.
А вот вера себе как-то сама собой настраивает на понимание ума как истинно-сущего, Маха-атмана.
В нем ведь - подлинна опора собственных суждений.
Короче, Евгений, мы с вами просто очень разные люди. Вы - верующий, а я - нет ))))
Отсюда все разногласия.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Евгений, не накручивайте себя. Это все доводы в пользу бедных. Вам зачем-то захотелось поговорить о полноте, хотя к учению Будды не имеет отношения ни исчисление высказываний, ни формальная логика, ни теория систем. Это Ваше личное увлечение, увлекайтесь на здоровье. Не увидели своей ошибки - нет проблем, это не имеет никакого значения ни для Вас, ни для других. 
> 
> Вам так хочется быть правым? Никаких проблем. Жизнь сама все расставляет по местам.


Вы приписываете мне утверждения, которых я не делал - вопреки моим словам. Учите матчасть. Чтоб прекратить поток Вашего фантазирования, я напомню продемонстрированном здесь невежестве:




> Никто не говорит, что формальная система не может быть полной. Но если она полна, то она противоречива.
> Тривиальные (тавтологические системы) неполны, по причине того, что в них неопределено отрицание. А введение отрицания приводит к противоречивости результата двойного отрицания.
> 
> Поэтому теорема Геделя о ЛЮБОЙ формальной системе, какую бы Вы ни попытались вообразить. А вовсе не только об арифметике.

----------


## Дубинин

> Гло́кая ку́здра ште́ко будлану́ла бо́кра и курдя́чит бокрёнка


Куздре глокатой- то-же нужно, немного ласки в жизни тяжкой.
Ну пристрастилась понемногу будлать бокра 0,7 за вечер.
Бокрёнки сами так и вьются (тут кто-кого ещё курдячит).

----------

Мяснов (04.06.2015), Сергей Хос (03.06.2015), Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы приписываете мне утверждения, которых я не делал - вопреки моим словам. Учите матчасть.


Ваш совет неприемлем. Матчасть мне знакома (вполне профессионально), и в рамках учения Будды о ней не может быть и речи. Какие бы утверждения Вы ни делали при этом.

----------

Aion (03.06.2015), Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Изучите, пожалуйста, внимательно. Гедель как раз доказал что ЛЮБАЯ формальная система не может быть одновременно полна и непротиворечива.
> Арифметика либо неполна, либо противоречива. Например, множество натуральных чисел неполно уже в отношении операции вычитания, 3-5 дает неопределенный результат.
> Множество целых чисел неполно в отношении деления, 3/2 неопределено. И так далее, Вы обнаружите, что любая формальная система либо неполна, либо противоречива.


ЛЮБАЯ формальная система, значит?
Такая формальная система, как исчисление высказываний - может быть полна и непротиворечива.




> Ваш совет неприемлем. Матчасть мне знакома (вполне профессионально), и в рамках учения Будды о ней не может быть и речи. Какие бы утверждения Вы ни делали при этом.


Это Ваши проблемы, что Вы путаетесь в своей профессиональной области. Учите матчасть, уважаемый.

----------


## Won Soeng

> ЛЮБАЯ формальная система, значит.
> Формально-логическое исчисление высказываний, как система - может быть полна и непротиворечива.


Вы все-таки хотите понять, в чем я вижу Вашу ошибку?
Невзирая на то, что к учению Будды это не имеет ни малейшего отношения?

Разумеется исчисление высказываний как ИСЧИСЛЕНИЕ признается формально полной и непротиворечивой системой. Именно логически функции, как система, но не содержание высказываний. Только преобразования И, ИЛИ, НЕ, следование, равнозначность, кванторы существования и всеобщности - только это все сведено в формальную полную и непротиворечивую систему. Она вся выводится из себя самой и в ней нет противоречий. 

Вопрос лишь в том, где Вы в учении Будды нашли исчисление высказываний? Даже "если есть это, то есть и то" - не имеет отношения к высказываниям и их исчислению.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы все-таки хотите понять, в чем я вижу Вашу ошибку?
> Невзирая на то, что к учению Будды это не имеет ни малейшего отношения?
> 
> Разумеется исчисление высказываний как ИСЧИСЛЕНИЕ признается формально полной и непротиворечивой системой.
> Вопрос лишь в том, где Вы в учении Будды нашли исчисление высказываний?


Ваша ошибка в том, что Вы пытаетесь отказаться от своих собственных утверждений, сделанных пару страниц назад. И я Вам процитировал, какую чушь Вы написали. Мне процитировать мои предшествовавшие утверждения, чтоб показать ещё, с чем именно Вы спорили? Гордыня - дукха. Мне всё равно, что Вы там фантазируете о формальной логике либо о личных дхьянах, потому что это не касается нападок на Гелуг и пустоту от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Но раз примешалось - приходится внести ясность. Вот что я утверждал:

Система, включающая в себя арифметику. Что касается именно логики, есть полная система булевых функций: конъюнкции, дизъюнкции, отрицания. Формально-логическая система может быть полна в гёделевском смысле, благодаря своей тавтологичности - Вы просто не знаете. 

Искать учебники и цитировать более подробно мне тоже лень. Не верите, что сказанное Гёделем относится конкретно к системе, включающей в себя арифметику? Это Ваши проблемы. Формально-логическая система может быть полной именно в гёделевском смысле, в отличие от корпуса всего математического знания в целом.


На это Вы ответили: 

Изучите, пожалуйста, внимательно. Гедель как раз доказал что ЛЮБАЯ формальная система не может быть одновременно полна и непротиворечива.

----------


## Won Soeng

Евгений, чтобы не продолжать, я признаю - да, Вы правы, есть простая формальная система исчисления высказываний, которая одновременно полна и непротиворечива. Вы удовлетворены? Мне было не сложно.

Ради справедливости: точная формулировка




> Всякая достаточно сильная рекурсивно аксиоматизируемая непротиворечивая теория первого порядка неполна.
> В частности, теорема Гёделя справедлива для каждого непротиворечивого конечно аксиоматизируемого расширения арифметической формальной системы S.


А вот что Вы будете с этим делать дальше, и поймете ли свою ошибку - дело Ваше.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Как можно отличить свои ошибочные трактовки от подлинного учения Будды? Уже сейчас, когда нет всеведения, нет видимых йогических успехов (идёт скрытый процесс очищения), а дурная карма закономерно рождает ошибки? Только по логической связности полученной интерпретации: ведь опыт Будды пока недоступен. Если обнаруживаются противоречия, что-то пошло не так. Нужно пересматривать свои трактовки.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Только по логической связности полученной интерпретации


И ваша логика видится вам безупречной, как всякому верующему человеку.
А принятые на веру аксиоматические предпосылки, на которых строятся суждения, вы не замечаете.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Гло́кая ку́здра ште́ко будлану́ла бо́кра и курдя́чит бокрёнка
> 
> Разве не логичная фраза?
> По-моему, вполне.
> Классика, между прочим


Теперь полистайте назад и посмотрите, *сколько страниц подряд* я утверждал, что слова Будды были *осмысленными*. Будда ахинее не учил. Но у нас нет доступа к опыту Будды сейчас (ещё долго не будет) - как можно проверить, правильно ли мы понимаем то, во что верим? Это можно сделать по внутренней непротиворечивости складывающихся представлений о буддизме. Ладно Экаяна (лично для меня принципиально видеть всё Учение единым, от Тхеравады до Дзогчен). Но хотя бы свою школу нужно трактовать так, чтоб противоречий в фундаментальных вопросах не было. Чтоб утверждения Учителей традиции друг другу не противоречили, при чтении их наставлений. Нужно выбирать трактовку философии не произвольно, от балды - а соответствующую традиции. Если есть противоречия, значит, нужно менять своё понимание.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> И ваша логика видится вам безупречной, как всякому верующему человеку.
> А принятые на веру аксиоматические предпосылки, на которых строятся суждения, вы не замечаете.


Вы о правилах классической логики? Я уже писал: всякий, кто претендует на *истинность* своих утверждений, использует правило исключённого третьего. Это справедливо в мирском. То же касается и Учения Будды, которое истинно. Каждый, кто признаёт причинность, признаёт правило следования. Это справедливо в мирском (даже в мире животных). Учение о причинно-зависимом возникновении в Дхарме. Ну а жопа не палец. Работает правило тождества. Можно ли принять мета-язык логической теории лишь принятым на веру? А Вы попробуйте без него обойтись. Даже в мирском жизнь разрушится полностью.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как можно отличить свои ошибочные трактовки от подлинного учения Будды? Уже сейчас, когда нет всеведения, нет видимых йогических успехов (идёт скрытый процесс очищения), а дурная карма закономерно рождает ошибки? Только по логической связности полученной интерпретации: ведь опыт Будды пока недоступен. Если обнаруживаются противоречия, что-то пошло не так. Нужно пересматривать свои трактовки.


Где Вы в учении Будды нашли инструкции по логической связанности каких-нибудь интерпретаций?
С чего Вы взяли что "идет скрытый процесс очищения"? Что именно Вы так логически интерпретировали?
Почему Вы решили, что реализовавших Дхарму учителей нет сегодня в мире?

Как было, так и остается учение Будды методически ясным и точным. Что Вам мешает выполнять практики, которые известны тысячи лет? Неверие, что они приводят к результату? Неверие в Будду, Дхарму и Сангху?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы о правилах классической логики? Я уже писал: всякий, кто претендует на *истинность* своих утверждений, использует правило исключённого третьего. Это справедливо в мирском. То же касается и Учения Будды, которое истинно. Каждый, кто признаёт причинность, признаёт правило следования. Это справедливо в мирском (даже в мире животных). Учение о причинно-зависимом возникновении. Ну а жопа не палец. Работает правило тождества. Можно ли принять мета-язык логической теории лишь принятым на веру? А Вы попробуйте без него обойтись. Даже в мирском жизнь разрушится полностью.


Учение Будды подходит и тем, кто опирается на логику, и тем, кто логикой не владеет. Логика - не обязательна. 
Так же как Вам не нужна логика, чтобы узнать цвет неба или вкус сахара, так же не нужна логика, чтобы распознать нерожденное и увидеть взаимообусловленность.
Просто Вы не верите, что это действительно может увидеть даже самый необученный и необразованный человек, развивающий только внимательность, совершенно повседневного характера.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Сергей Хос (03.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Если есть противоречия, значит, нужно менять своё понимание.


Евгений, Вам Торчинов об атмане в сутрах Третьего поворота ещё в 2003 говорил. Что-то изменилось с тех пор?  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Евгений, Вам Торчинов об атмане в сутрах Третьего поворота ещё в 2003 говорил. Что-то изменилось с тех пор?


Ещё 8 лет назад - Сергей Хос дискуссию поднял - я говорил, что слово "атман" проблем не создаёт. Ничего не изменилось: слово "атман" проблем не создаёт. Как два *разных* атмана непротиворечиво совмещаются, есть в первом посте этой темы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я про ясный сосредоточенный ум, который становится "Всё внимание" на постоянной основе, при этом можно говорить. Который достигается за счет длительной практики повторения мантры например.
> При котором испытующие испытывают чувство потери себя, пустотности своего ума. Также известный в других традициях как не-ум, не-эго, не двойственность.


Это совершенно неважно. Действия речи целиком прекращены во второй дхьяне. Более глубокого прекращения речи - нет 
Само по себе прекращение действий речи еще не является фактором дхьяны, поэтому и учение об "остановке внутреннего диалога" - эксперименты тех, кто вслепую пытается нащупать путь, вместо того, чтобы руководствоватся надежными инструкциями.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> И есть всесильный прием устранения любых противоречий: каждое речение господа Будды предназначалось для своей обстановки


Желательно понять: как, почему. Увидеть общую основу всех Учений Будды.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ,Работает правило тождества. Можно ли принять мета-язык логической теории лишь принятым на веру? А Вы попробуйте без него обойтись. Даже в мирском жизнь разрушится полностью.


Так потому Дхарма и за пределами мирского. Вся праджняпарамита состоит из самоотрицающих утверждений. Причем тут "исключенное третье"?

----------

Aion (03.06.2015), Tong Po (05.06.2015), Ондрий (03.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну понятно: Будда задает аксиоматику, на основе которой создается непротиворечивая система.
> Сами же  аксиомы - предмет веры.
> Что тут такого? обычная религия. ))))


Необычность в том, что какая-то степень свободы воли и достижимость совершенства (две религиозных аксиомы) поданы в логически непротиворечивой системе. Если верить в какую-то степень свободы воли и возможность перехода к совершенству - это основание для выбора буддизма. А так, по жизни - лишь бы человек хорошим был.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так потому Дхарма и за пределами мирского. Вся праджняпарамита состоит из самоотрицающих утверждений. Причем тут "исключенное третье"?


Они отрицают самобытие, а не друг друга. Нужно правильно понять.

----------

Айвар (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Мне лично, правда, больше по душе такой подход:
> 
> Вера может быть верой только себе
> 
> И если бы в буддизме не было такого хода, эта "обычная религия" меня бы вряд ли заинтересовала.
> А вот вера себе как-то сама собой настраивает на понимание ума как истинно-сущего, Маха-атмана.
> В нем ведь - подлинна опора собственных суждений.
> Короче, Евгений, мы с вами просто очень разные люди. Вы - верующий, а я - нет ))))
> Отсюда все разногласия.


Вера себе - это вера своим клешам. Человек несовершенен. Для целенаправленной религиозной жизни нужно стремление к совершенству, а обычный человек образцом совершенства никак не является. Другое дело - слово Будды, к которому можно прислушаться (очистить от посторонних шумов), проверяя своё понимание на связность.

Если же нужен атман самосущий - есть много религий, где он *действительно* постулируется.
Каждый может выбрать то, что лично ему по душе.

----------

Айвар (04.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Ничего не изменилось: слово проблем не создаёт. Как два атмана непротиворечиво совмещаются, есть в первом посте этой темы.


Вы и в 2003 о слове атман говорили, что мол, это нехорошие адвайтисты привнесли в него некошерный десигнат. А в первом посте, Вы должно быть, забыли, атмана нет: 


> Махаяна сохраняет анатман.


То же, что Вы именуете атманом, таковым является только в Вашем воображении.  :Cool:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы и в 2003 о слове атман говорили, что мол, это нехорошие адвайтисты привнесли в него некошерный десигнат. А в первом посте, Вы должно быть, забыли, атмана нет: То же, что Вы именуете атманом, таковым является только в Вашем воображении.


Нагарджуна.

*Атман-нерождённое: не отрицаемый атман.*

"С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил." 

*Атман-самостное: отрицаемый атман.*

"О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!"

*Маха-атман - анатман.*

Третий Кармапа:

"_Абсолютное_ же - это _пустотность собственной природы_, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д., тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее _изначальное осознавание_ без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как _абсолютное_."

*Изначальная осознанность пуста от самобытия.*

----------

Айвар (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Короче, Евгений, мы с вами просто очень разные люди. Вы - верующий, а я - нет ))))
> Отсюда все разногласия.


Если Вы ньингмапинец (никто не заставляет практиковать не Шиваизм, а Ньингма), то есть реальная традиция.
Джигмед Лингпа - о пустоте изначального осознавания от самобытия.
Джигмед Лингпа о Втором повороте.

Если Вы верите в самосущий атман, то Вы верующий (вопреки невозможности осмысленной речи о самосущем). 
Если Вы верите традиции Ньингма, то Вы верующий (в согласии с возможностью осмысленного учения об анатман).

----------


## Aion

> Нагарджуна.
> 
> *Атман-нерождённое: не отрицаемый атман.*
> 
> "С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
> Которое не имеет происхождения 
> Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил." 
> 
> *Атман-самостное: отрицаемый атман.*
> ...


Самосущий и бессамостный. Действительно, ни разу не противоречиво.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Самосущий и бессамостный. Действительно, ни разу не противоречиво.


Действительно. Потому что значение слова раскрыто. Опора на значения, а не на слова - древняя традиция.

----------


## Aion

> Действительно. Потому что значение слова раскрыто. Опора на значения, а не на слова - древняя традиция.


Опора на смысл, а не на значение.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Опора на смысл, а не на значение.


Смысла два - утренняя звезда, вечерняя звезда; значение одно - Венера. 
Поэтому, точней - на значение. Опираться на артха, а не на въянджана.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Нужно опираться на нитартху (что сразу ясно), а не на неяртху (что требует истолкования). Мипам Ринпоче потому и пишет об "условном" (неяртха) - о том, что нуждается в объяснении:

«можно (ошибочно) предположить, что слова условного постулата – «абсолютное не пусто само по себе» – отрицают его пустотность и поддерживают несостоятельный взгляд (...) что абсолютное является обособленным, постоянным и неизменным. Но, в таком случае, нет даже частичного понимания этой великой философской системы» (Львиный рык утверждения жентонг.)

Вот и у Нагарджуны неяртха раскрывается в трёх первых строфах (разворачивается разъяснение) - а на нитартху хватило только одной, четвёртой (сразу ясно, о чём речь). 

"С точки зрения самосущего, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил. 
О Господин, хвала Тебе, бессамостному!"

----------


## Aion

> Смысла два - утренняя звезда, вечерняя звезда; значение одно - Венера. 
> Поэтому, точней - на значение. Опираться на артха, а не на въянджана.


Опора 1) на смысл, а не на слова; 2) на Учение, а не на мнения; 3) на мудрость, а не на обычное сознание; и 4) на безусловный, а не на условный смысл.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Учение Будды подходит и тем, кто опирается на логику, и тем, кто логикой не владеет. Логика - не обязательна. 
> Так же как Вам не нужна логика, чтобы узнать цвет неба или вкус сахара, так же не нужна логика, чтобы распознать нерожденное и увидеть взаимообусловленность.
> Просто Вы не верите, что это действительно может увидеть даже самый необученный и необразованный человек, развивающий только внимательность, совершенно повседневного характера.


Это Ваши фантазии. Я-то как раз верю, что искренний верующий в конце-концов прорубается к свету. А вера связана с честностью перед собой. Человек омрачён, закономерным образом склонен к ошибкам. Что пришло в голову - ещё не факт. *Даже Бодхисаттвы ошибаются, пока нет всеведения Будды!* Как же себя проверить на Пути? Проверка на логическую связность позволяет выявить и отбросить ошибочное понимание: как буддизма, так и своих успехов. Понимая же буддизм, человек способен выбрать - из традиционно признанных - того Учителя, которому готов последовать. Если человек глубоко уважает Учителя, как это делают в Азии, он поможет ему на Пути.

Ну а если верить себе - как предлагает Сергей Хос - опора будет в клешах. Человек-то пока ещё омрачён. Это на очень уж высоких уровнях прибежище в Трикае может быть реальной практикой.

Если игнорировать противоречия с учением о 18 видах пустотности на абсолютном уровне, то не получится стать именно буддистом Махаяны. Под маской буддизма будет практиковаться мирское учение (если не поносить Гелуг, это тоже неплохо, связь с Дхармой) - Пробуждение невозможно, прогресс тормозится.

Если игнорировать логические противоречия своего опыта традиционным описаниям - будет пробуксовка. Ловушка.

----------

Пилигрим (04.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это Ваши фантазии. Я-то как раз верю, что искренний верующий в конце-концов прорубается к свету. А вера связана с честностью перед собой. Человек омрачён, закономерным образом склонен к ошибкам. Что пришло в голову - ещё не факт. *Даже Бодхисаттвы ошибаются, пока нет всеведения Будды!* Как же себя проверить на Пути? Проверка на логическую связность позволяет выявить и отбросить явно ошибочное понимание: как буддизма, так и успехов практики. Понимая буддизм, человек способен выбрать - из традиционно признанных - того Учителя, которому готов последовать. Если человек глубоко уважает Учителя, как это делают в Азии, он поможет ему на Пути.


Ну, фантазии, значит фантазии. Желаю Вам найти и следовать глубоко уважаемому учителю.

----------

Aion (04.06.2015), Сергей Хос (04.06.2015)

----------


## Айвар

> Нагарджуна.
> 
> *Атман-нерождённое: не отрицаемый атман.*
> 
> "С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
> Которое не имеет происхождения 
> Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил." 
> 
> *Атман-самостное: отрицаемый атман.*
> ...


Когда есть несколько высказываний, в которых говориться о "вещах в себе" (извиняюсь за архаичную классику)), то они ни на что не претендуют, а являются лишь словесными украшениями. Вопрос вашей личной духовности скорее всего будет состоять в том: а что именно вы будете понимать, если ваше понимание примет плоский, законченный, хотя и бесконечный (дискурс), - двухмерный вариант в вашем же исполнении; или оно - понимание, поднимется на ступеньку выше, и обозрит некий горизонт событий, станет трехмерным, более живым, менее догматичным и более пожим на характеристику вашего же бытия в его более интенсивной форме, более насыщенной и более красочной? Интересно, найдутся ли у вас возражение против чувства полноты ваше же бытия?
Похоже на то, что определение об отсутствии у вещей самобытия или собственной независимой сущности, стало в одной буддийской школе камнем преткновения и любимым оселком интеллектуалных упрямцев, которые ломятся в открытую дверь ...  Дело в том, что для того чтобы ее открыть, надо ее не толкать, - а отсупить на шаг назад и потянуть ручку на себя. )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вера себе - это вера своим клешам.


Это вы кхенпо Чоге скажите.

----------


## Ондрий

Только что обрел я в чистом видении терма от Шри Дэвы Маха Вантуса. Явился мне он, как я и молился, в гневном аспекте. Передал только одну мантру и растворился в чистой самосущей дхармакае..

Внемлите же.



> Андрей, уймите вы этого ***** с теоремой Геделя - она справедлива только для систем, в которой есть аксиомы математической индукции.


***** - непереводимая игра слов с древнебенгальского

----------

Shus (04.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (04.06.2015), Серёжка (28.04.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Смысла два - утренняя звезда, вечерняя звезда; значение одно - Венера. 
> Поэтому, точней - на значение. Опираться на артха, а не на въянджана.


А в "другой философии" по другому.... :Smilie: 
Сигнификаты "утренняя звезда" и "вечерняя звезда" являются _значением атрибута_ "состояние" объекта "Венера".

----------

Aion (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Когда есть несколько высказываний, в которых говориться о "вещах в себе" (извиняюсь за архаичную классику)), то они ни на что не претендуют, а являются лишь словесными украшениями.


Это бирюльки не имеют отношения к каноничному буддизму Махаяны. "Вещь в себе" это самосущее - то самое, что отрицается в больших Сутрах Праджняпарамиты, с их списком 18 видов пустоты от самобытия.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Опора 1) на смысл, а не на слова; 2) на Учение, а не на мнения; 3) на мудрость, а не на обычное сознание; и 4) на безусловный, а не на условный смысл.


Ну и? Как насчёт того, чтоб опереться на Учение больших сутр Праджняпарамиты о 18 видах пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, лежащее в основании Третьего поворота? Как насчёт того, чтоб забыть про идиотские *мнения* о неполноте формально-логической системы и о непустоте абсолютного от самобытия?

Каждый вправе иметь своё мнение.
Но если речь об известных вещах - о каноничном учении Махаяны, или о логике - нужно учитывать предмет.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это вы кхенпо Чоге скажите.


Так вот и нужно верить традиционно признанным Учителям, выбирая среди них подходящего лично себе - а не себе, со своими фантазиями. Я не учился у кхенпо Чоге, ничего по поводу его слов сказать не могу, но если для Вас это Учитель, готов вникнуть в общий контекст его лекций специально для Вас.

Прибежище непосредственно в Трикае - слишком высокий уровень. К нему нужно ещё подойти.

Если Вы цитируете современного Учителя, то делайте, как я. Покажите связь его утверждений с традицией. Чтоб слова Ламы соответствовали традиционному пониманию. Слова Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче о пустоте изначального осознавания от самобытия полностью соответствуют позиции Лонгченпы и Мипам Ринпоче, а так же Джигмед Лингпа.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так потому Дхарма и за пределами мирского. Вся праджняпарамита состоит из самоотрицающих утверждений. Причем тут "исключенное третье"?


При том, что учение Праджняпарамиты *истинно*. Точно так же, как *истинна* онтология бессамостного процесса у Нагарджуны, выраженная в 4-х отрицаниях. Категория истинности автоматически означает использование правила исключённого третьего. Классическая логика это мета-язык логической теории.

Праджняпарамита отрицает только самобытие. В частности, абсолютное пусто от самобытия, и пустота пуста на абсолютном уровне. Плохо, когда нет ни азиатского почтения к наставлениям общепризнанного всеми школами Учителя - Далай-Ламы - ни европейской логичности!

Умом Россию не понять
Аршином общим не измерить
У ней особенная стать - 
Не знать и ничему не верить.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> При том, что учение Праджняпарамиты *истинно*.


Истинно, но требует интерпретации с учетом сказанного в сутрах Третьего поворота об изначальном уме как истинно-сущем, если считать Третий поворот выражающим окончательный смысл замысла Будды, а так считают все школы тиб. буддизма кроме гелуг: изн. ум как существующий истинно, пуст от всего иного, но не от самого себя, а это - самость (Атман) на абсолютном уровне ))

При этом совершенно не удивительно, что Асанга в приведенном вами комментарии на праджняпарамиту ничего не говорит о "пустоте от иного", поскольку там он излагает взгляд Второго поворота, и только.

----------

Aion (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Истинно, но требует интерпретации с учетом сказанного в сутрах Третьего поворота об изначальном уме как истинно-сущем, если считать Третий поворот выражающим окончательный смысл замысла Будды, а так считают все школы тиб. буддизма кроме гелуг: изн. ум как существующий истинно, пуст от всего иного, но не от самого себя, а это - самость (Атман) на абсолютном уровне ))
> 
> При этом совершенно не удивительно, что Асанга в приведенном вами комментарии на праджняпарамиту ничего не говорит о "пустоте от иного", поскольку там он излагает взгляд Второго поворота, и только.


В Уттаратантра-шастре говорится, что взгляды, признающие наличие самости - у имеющих сильные привязанности. Вы объясните, как эту самую Сугатагарбху (которая асанскрита) Вы ограничиваете сугубо относительным уровнем. Вы ведь ограничиваете само-пустоту сугубо им. А Будда учил само-пустоте асанскрита. Пустота неотделима от того, что ей пусто: если само-пустота ограничена лишь относительным уровнем, значит то, что пусто само-пустотой, им ограничено. Значит, Сугатагарбха у Вас ограничена сугубо относительным уровнем, не выходя на абсолютный. Как это вообще возможно?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так вот и нужно верить традиционно признанным Учителям, выбирая среди них подходящего лично себе - а не себе, со своими фантазиями.


А как вы отличаете *себя* от *себя со своими фантазиями*? На основе себя или своих фантазий?
Нет никакого способа выйти за пределы веры самому себе, как невозможно вытянуть себя за волосы из болота - именно об этом говорит Кхенпо.
И это ли не лучшее свидетельство того, что ум - истинносущее?





> Я не учился у кхенпо Чоге, ничего по поводу его слов сказать не могу


Я тоже не учился у Кхенпо Чоги и не планирую. Мысль о "вере самому себе" я высказывал в этой беседе и прежде, просто обрадовался, увидев ее в изложении носителя традиции. И поспешил поделиться.




> Прибежище непосредственно в Трикае - слишком высокий уровень. К нему нужно ещё подойти.


Это слова человека, следующего школе постепенного пути, каковой является гелуг.
А есть еще школы пути непостепенного, в них с высшего воззрения начинают.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Если держаться самобытия, то сказанное Буддой о 18 видах пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне действительно противоречиво. Но это не потому, что "вся праджняпарамита состоит из самоотрицающих утверждений" - а потому что выбранная интерпретация Праджняпарамиты ошибочная.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы объясните, как эту самую Сугатагарбху (которая асанскрита) Вы ограничиваете сугубо относительным уровнем. Вы ведь ограничиваете само-пустоту сугубо им.


Не понял. Это из чего следует?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а потому что интерпретация Праджняпарамиты неверная.


Может статься и так.
Но от собственного понимания все равно никуда не денешься

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это слова человека, следующего школе постепенного пути, каковой является гелуг.
> А есть еще школы пути непостепенного, в них с высшего воззрения начинают.


Если б Вы с него начали, то не кончили бы отрицанием Учения Праджняпарамиты и логики. Просветление просветляет.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Может статься и так.
> Но от собственного понимания все равно никуда не денешься


Никто не проработает клешу сомнений-колебаний за самого практика. Это состояние не имеет ценности: ни духовной, ни интеллектальной. И никакой особенной такой свободы, непредвзятости в нём тоже нет: с унылым однообразием воспроизводится одно и то же, вопреки всем фактам. Самобытие-самобытие-самобытие.

Буддийское учение не соответствует такому пониманию. Джигмед Лингпа не даст соврать.
Для практики с идеей самобытия есть другие религии.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

*Джигмед Лингпа*: 

"Итак, царь колесниц, сущность коренной осознанности, изначально свободен от измышлений. Следовательно, нет ничего, что надлежало бы освобождать, что не было бы свободным. Таким образом, это - изначально чистая коренная оознанность или естественное состояние изначальной чистоты, как оно есть, без исправлений. Оно обладает знаками "трёх врат освобождения"

а) Что касается основы (т.е. воззрения), то (коренная осознанность) присутствует, не впадая ни в какие ограничения. *Поскольку её природа - это свобода от самобытия*, она свободна от впадения в любые крайности. Она свободна от интеллектуального понятия "я" и является обнажённой и беспрепятственной коренной осознанностью, непостижимой и невыразимой. Таким образом, она пребывает в "пустотных вратах освобождения".

б) Что касается пути (т.е. медитации), то (коренная осознанность) запредельна (существованию объекта), который может быть описан с помощью слов и букв, она недостижима умом, который двойственно оценивает субъект и объект. Таким образом, речь идёт о естественном вхождении в "лишённые качеств врата освобождения".

в) Что касается результата, то, поскольку нет ни страха, ни ожидания достижений, речь идёт об обретении всеобъемлющей сферы ("врат свободы от устремлений").

Так или иначе, поскольку (коренная осознанность) является непрерывностью тайного обета, источником ясности ваджрной сущности, представляющей собой полную завершённость благих качеств коренной осознанности, то из неё возникают без усилий все благие качества трёх тел Будды."

_Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче, "Ум Будды. Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо". М., Саттва, 2006 - стр. 94-95._

"Различающее коренное осознавание, являющееся сущностью "трёх (врат) освобождения", разъясняемое Победоносным (Буддой) при *ВТОРОМ* повороте колеса, естественно присутствует в качестве сущности Будды в природе живых существ и называется Дзогпа Ченпо".

_Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче, "Ум Будды. Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо". М., Саттва, 2006 - стр. 114._

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

14-й Далай-Лама ("Интервью в Бодхгайе, 1981-1985"): "Сам Нагарджуна сказал, что ни одно явление не существует как абсолют. Это относится даже к самой пустоте. Даже абсолютная истина не существует как абсолют. Он сказал, что все явления обусловлены другими факторами, что они пребывают во взаимозависимости с другими явлениями. Именно поэтому все явления обладают природой пустоты, и сама пустота в данном случае не является исключением. Сам Будда дал это ясно понять в своем учении о шестнадцати, восемнадцати и двадцати различных видах пустоты, в число которых входят "пустота пустоты" (stong ра nyid stong ра nyid) и "пустота абсолюта" (don dam ра stong ра nyid)."

Ясный свет не обусловлен кармической причинностью. Но есть _отношения_ между означающим и означаемым в учении о ясном свете: т.е. он не _само_-сущ (отношения исключают само-существование). Наличие отношений между означающим и означаемым делает учение о ясном свете _осмысленным_. Слова имеют какое-то отношение к тому, о чём идёт речь: слова действительно способны дать намёк на порядок вещей. При отсутствии таких _отношений_ получается гвцппдыпылтпы.

----------


## Aion

> Ну и? Как насчёт того, чтоб опереться на Учение больших сутр Праджняпарамиты о 18 видах пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, лежащее в основании Третьего поворота? Как насчёт того, чтоб забыть про идиотские *мнения* о неполноте формально-логической системы и о непустоте абсолютного от самобытия?


Как насчёт того, чтобы хотя бы не хамить? Слабо? Вот и весь Ваш "реальный буддизм".  :EEK!:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> с унылым однообразием воспроизводится одно и то же, вопреки всем фактам. Самобытие-самобытие-самобытие.


Да и вы не особо разнообразны ))

----------

Aion (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Учения Далай-Ламы об абсолютном противоречат тому, что сказал об изначальном осознавании Джигмед Лингпа? НетЪ. Изначальное осознавание пусто от самобытия. Это есть реальная Ньингма, а не фантазии о ней.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ясный свет не обусловлен кармической причинностью. Но есть _отношения_ между означающим и означаемым в учении о ясном свете: т.е. он не _само_-сущ (отношения исключают само-существование).


Не самосущь как концептуально обозначаемое, но не как объект прямого неконцептуального постижения.

----------


## Фил

> Мне лично, правда, больше по душе такой подход:
> 
> Вера может быть верой только себе
> 
> И если бы в буддизме не было такого хода, эта "обычная религия" меня бы вряд ли заинтересовала.
> А вот вера себе как-то сама собой настраивает на понимание ума как истинно-сущего, Маха-атмана.
> В нем ведь - подлинна опора собственных суждений.
> Короче, Евгений, мы с вами просто очень разные люди. Вы - верующий, а я - нет ))))
> Отсюда все разногласия.


 Почему "нет"? Вы же верите себе.
Это как-то кардинально отличается от веры кому-то/чему-то?

----------


## Алексей А

> Не самосущь как концептуально обозначаемое, но не как объект прямого неконцептуального постижения.


Вы же сами и обвешали Природу ума концептуальными обозначениями ("по определению - атман").  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (04.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (04.06.2015), Пилигрим (04.06.2015), Сергей Хос (04.06.2015), Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Айвар

> Это бирюльки не имеют отношения к каноничному буддизму Махаяны. "Вещь в себе" это самосущее - то самое, что отрицается в больших Сутрах Праджняпарамиты, с их списком 18 видов пустоты от самобытия.


Первой ниданой в кругу взаимозависимого происхождения является неведение. Чем неведение отличается от пустоты? Или вы утверждаете самосущее неведение? Неважно сколько черпаков во вращающемся круге, их может быть и миллион, это зависит от способностей воспринимающего существа, важно то, чтобы вода подавалась, а мельница перемалывала зерно (опять архаичный образ водяной мельныцы - сансары). 
Опять любимый конек интеллектуала, опять привычное поскрипывание. )))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Как насчёт того, чтобы хотя бы не хамить? Слабо? Вот и весь Ваш "реальный буддизм".


Как насчёт того, чтоб не писать о том, чего Вы вообще не понимаете? Какой Вы "Карма Кагью"? Карма Кагью - не тусовка с коллекцией ценных мнений тусовщиков. Третий Кармапа и Джамгон Конгтрул учили о пустоте изначального осознавания от самобытия, на абсолютном уровне. Это традиция.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Чем неведение отличается от пустоты?


Разностью определений. Неведение тоже пусто от самобытия: благодаря чему и можно освободиться и пробудиться.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Пресловутая свобода от измышлений - это свобода от измышлений об отсуствующем вообще, от измышлений о самосущем атмане. Парикальпиту следует понять такой, какова она есть: несуществующей. Нет никакого самосущего атмана, вообще. Это двойственное видение (вовлечённость в результаты обманчивой работы двойки дхарм, участвующих в акте познания, сознания и его объекта), когда мерещится самосущий атман.

Маха-атман - анатман.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы же сами и обвешали Природу ума концептуальными обозначениями ("по определению - атман").


Да, вы правы: о чем невозможно говорить, о том следует молчать (с) ))))
Этот объект молчаливого усмотрения в буддизме обозначается именем татхата.

----------

Алексей А (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев



----------


## Айвар

> самосущь как концептуально обозначаемое


Если в третьем повороте колеса учения Дхармы и есть намек на полноту всего, то почему бы не быть и концепту самосущего? Другое дело, что как вы намекаете, в третьем повороте учения Дхармы, нет кармической обусловленности видением (можно сказать, что нет более психологии, а осталась чистая онтология). Различение присутствует как ясное видение и потому полноту знания и всеведения _может_ воспринять обычное существо (а может и не воспринять, потому как интеллектуалу сделать это труднее в силу привязанности к концепции (пустоты)).

----------

Aion (04.06.2015), Сергей Хос (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Да, вы правы: о чем невозможно говорить, о том следует молчать (с) ))))
> Этот объект молчаливого усмотрения в буддизме обозначается именем татхата.


Татхата пуста от _само_-бытия: что позволяет наличествовать _отношениям_ между означающим и означаемым. Рассказ о татхате, благо слова имеют отношение к порядку вещей, как раз осмыслен. Только о пустом от _само_-бытия и можно _осмысленно_ говорить. У Вас и Витгенштейн понят на том же уровне, что теорема Гёделя?

----------

Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Да, вы правы: о чем невозможно говорить, о том следует молчать (с) ))))
> Этот объект молчаливого усмотрения в буддизме обозначается именем татхата.


И даже понятие "татхата" - уже попытка описания. 
По отношению к понятию абсолютной реальность есть парамартха шуньята, лекарство от цепляния за это, как реальное.

----------

Дубинин (04.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (04.06.2015), Пилигрим (04.06.2015), Сергей Хос (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Если в третьем повороте колеса учения Дхармы и есть намек на полноту всего, то почему бы не быть и концепту самосущего?

----------


## Лося

> Усилие не требуется прикладывать только во 2 дхьяне. 
> Сфера форм - божественные миры, превосходящие сферу желаний.





> Это совершенно неважно. Действия речи целиком прекращены во второй дхьяне. Более глубокого прекращения речи - нет 
> Само по себе прекращение действий речи еще не является фактором дхьяны, поэтому и учение об "остановке внутреннего диалога" - эксперименты тех, кто вслепую пытается нащупать путь, вместо того, чтобы руководствоватся надежными инструкциями.


  Да это очень похоже, но все же не то. Во второй дхьяне не происходит потеря себя, как эго.
А здесь именно потеря себя. Например Василий потерял себя, и говорит что нет больше Василия.
Думается, что все же это следующая сфера сознания, следующая за миром форм(богов), как вы сказали.
Некоторые называют это состояние не-ум или не-эго как я написал в предыдущем посте. Также сферу называют сверхпричинной или будхик и даже парбрахманд.(просто брахманд это сфера форм богов)
Это уровень архатов как я понимаю, или нирвана пратьекабудд. 

Есть ли возражения?

----------


## Aion

> Как насчёт того, чтоб не писать о том, чего Вы вообще не понимаете?


Вам показалось. Я понимаю то, о чём пишу. 


> Какой Вы "Карма Кагью"?


Вы меня с кем-то путаете, я Карма Дордже.  :Smilie:  


> Карма Кагью - не тусовка с коллекцией ценных мнений тусовщиков. Третий Кармапа и Джамгон Конгтрул учили о пустоте изначального осознавания от самобытия, на абсолютном уровне. Это традиция.


Если Вы совершенно не понимаете, что такое жентонг, зачем свои домыслы выдаёте за традицию? Аяяй, нехорошо.  :Cool:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вам показалось. Я понимаю то, о чём пишу. Вы меня с кем-то путаете, я Карма Дордже.  Если Вы совершенно не понимаете, что такое жентонг, зачем свои домыслы выдаёте за традицию? Аяяй, нехорошо.


Традиция жентонг Карма Кагью такова:

«Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д., тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное.» Третий Кармапа (цитируемый Джамгон Конгтрулом). 

1) адхьятма-шуньята
2) бахирдха-шуньята
3) адхьятма-бахирдха-шуньята 
4) шуньята-шуньята
5) махашуньята
6) парамартха-шуньята
7) санскрита-шуньята
8) асанскрита-шуньята
9) атьянта-шуньята
10) анаварагра-шуньята
11) анавакара-шуньята
12) пракрита-шуньята
13) свалакшана-шуньята
14) сарвадхарма-шуньята
15) анупаяамбха-шуньята
16) абхава-шуньята
17) свабхава-шуньята
18) абхава-свабхава-шуньята

Абсолютный уровень - это ино-пустое изначальное осознавание и 18 видов пустоты от самобытия.

----------


## Aion

> Тусовка такая тусовка.


Тролль такой тролль.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Айвар

> Разностью определений. Неведение тоже пусто от самобытия: благодаря чему и можно освободиться и пробудиться.


Значит это диалектика в духе гегелевской идеи или марксисткой - восхождение по спирали и повторении всего на более высоком уровне эволюции духа. Что вам мешает определить самобытие как самообман? Ведь для диалектика все истинно, в отличии от Дхармы, где есть реальное время и реальные события, где есть место просветлению и упайе. Что, опять пустота свободная от самобытия. Это просто глупость, кто бы ее не утверждал ...

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Тролль такой тролль.


Традиция жентонг Карма Кагью такова:

«Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д., тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное.» Третий Кармапа (цитируемый Джамгон Конгтрулом). 

1) адхьятма-шуньята
2) бахирдха-шуньята
3) адхьятма-бахирдха-шуньята 
4) шуньята-шуньята
5) махашуньята
6) парамартха-шуньята
7) санскрита-шуньята
8) асанскрита-шуньята
9) атьянта-шуньята
10) анаварагра-шуньята
11) анавакара-шуньята
12) пракрита-шуньята
13) свалакшана-шуньята
14) сарвадхарма-шуньята
15) анупаяамбха-шуньята
16) абхава-шуньята
17) свабхава-шуньята
18) абхава-свабхава-шуньята

 Абсолютный уровень - это ино-пустое изначальное осознавание и 18 видов пустоты от самобытия.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Значит это диалектика в духе гегелевской идеи или марксисткой - восождение по спирали и повторении всего на более высоком уровне эволюции духа. Что вам мешает определить самобытие как самообман? Ведь для диалектика все истинно, в отличии от Дхармы, где есть реальное время и реальные события, где есть место просветлению и упайе. Что, опять пустота свободная от самобытия. Это просто глупость, кто бы ее не утверждал ...


Это не имеет отношения к буддизму. К логике "диалектическая логика" тоже отношения не имеет. Это методология философского анализа социальных систем, не более того. Когда "диалектическая логика" выходит за рамки своих задач, получается просто бессвязная болтовня ни о чём.

----------


## Лося

> Традиция жентонг Карма Кагью такова:
> 1) адхьятма-шуньята 2) бахирдха-шуньята 3) адхьятма-бахирдха-шуньята  4) шуньята-шуньята 5) махашуньята 6) парамартха-шуньята 7) санскрита-шуньята 8) асанскрита-шуньята 9) атьянта-шуньята 10) анаварагра-шуньята 11) анавакара-шуньята 12) пракрита-шуньята 13) свалакшана-шуньята 14) сарвадхарма-шуньята 15) анупаяамбха-шуньята 16) абхава-шуньята 17)  свабхава-шуньята 18) абхава-свабхава-шуньята
> 
> Абсолютный уровень - это ино-пустое изначальное осознавание и 18 видов пустоты от самобытия.


  Вы через раз эту простыню пишете. Можно писать в строчку и мелким текстом, чтобы места больше было на странице, а не столбиком?
18 слишком мало, кто больше даст шуньят? :Smilie:

----------

Aion (04.06.2015), Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Вы через раз эту простыню пишете. Можно писать в строчку и мелким текстом, чтобы места больше было на странице, а не столбиком.
> 18 слишком мало, кто больше даст шуньят?


Потому что собеседник изволит тупить. Жентонг Карма-Кагью - известная вещь, как и 18 пустот. Пурга не пройдёт.

----------


## Алексей А

> Да это очень похоже, но все же не то. Во второй дхьяне не происходит потеря себя, как эго.
> А здесь именно потеря себя. Например Василий потерял себя, и говорит что нет больше Василия.
> Думается, что все же это следующая сфера сознания, следующая за миром форм(богов), как вы сказали.
> Некоторые называют это состояние не-ум или не-эго как я написал в предыдущем посте. Также сферу называют сверхпричинной.
> Вот этот уровень архатов как я понимаю, или нирвана пратьекабудд. 
> 
> Есть ли возражения?


Ощущения потери тела и чувств могут возникнуть и раньше дхьяны. Практикующие медитацию описывают такие вещи, это иногда пугает их.
Есть еще дхьяны без-форм, последняя - сфера ни восприятия, ни невоприятия.
Архатами становятся не достигнув погружения в медиатации, а устранив неведение относительно природы реальности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И даже понятие "татхата" - уже попытка описания. 
> По отношению к понятию абсолютной реальность есть парамартха шуньята, лекарство от цепляния за это, как реальное.


Ну да, верно. Вопрос ведь в том, как превратить понимание, выраженное в понятиях, в непосредственный личный опыт, который по своей природе всегда внеконцептуален.
Только-то и всего ))))

А реальное - оно просто есть, не обязательно за него цепляться.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Ну да, верно. Вопрос ведь в том, как превратить понимание, выраженное в понятиях, в непосредственный личный опыт, который по своей природе всегда внеконцептуален.
> Только-то и всего ))))


Имеющий внеконцептуальный опыт паралогичной пурги не несёт. Внеконцептуальный опыт увеличивает ясность ума как таковую. Конечно же, я знаю про йогинов "безумной мудрости": но фишка в том, что если к их словам прислушаться, то говорят они вполне осмысленные вещи. Помешанным же на своих фантазиях слова йогинов кажутся непонятными. Не то хотят услышать.

----------

Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Ощущения потери тела и чувств могут возникнуть и раньше дхьяны. Практикующие медитацию описывают такие вещи, это иногда пугает их.
> Есть еще дхьяны без-форм, последняя - сфера ни восприятия, ни невоприятия.
> Архатами становятся не достигнув погружения в медиатации, а устранив неведение относительно природы реальности.


  А что такое погружение в медитацию по вашему? Это когда тело не подвижно? Или вхождение во вторую дхъяну это медитация например?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Имеющий внеконцептуальный опыт паралогичной пурги не несёт.


Не знаю, что вы называете "паралогической пургой".
Например, утверждение: "Достижения нет и именно поэтому осуществляется достижение (= достижение есть)" - это паралогика или что?

----------


## Фил

> Не знаю, что вы называете "паралогической пургой".
> Например, утверждение: "Достижения нет и именно поэтому осуществляется достижение (= достижение есть)" - это паралогика или что?


Да. Надо убрать "именно поэтому".

----------


## Shus

> Вы через раз эту простыню пишете. Можно писать в строчку и мелким текстом, чтобы места больше было на странице, а не столбиком?
> 18 слишком мало, кто больше даст шуньят?


Это легкий вопрос.  :Smilie: 
В комментарий Haribhadra (disciple of Santaraksita) на Abhisamayalankara - 20 видов пустоты.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (04.06.2015), Дубинин (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Не знаю, что вы называете "паралогической пургой".
> Например, утверждение: "Достижения нет и именно поэтому осуществляется достижение (= достижение есть)" - это паралогика или что?


_Само_-сущего достижения нет: всё пусто. Так и достигается.

----------

Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это легкий вопрос. 
> В комментарий Haribhadra (disciple of Santaraksita) на Abhisamayalankara - 20 видов пустоты.


Как и в традиции Гелуг. Но в жентонг Карма Кагью, у Третьего Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрула, речь конкретно о 18 видах пустоты от самобытия. Пургу же несут не во славу Гелуг, а во славу непонятого жентонг Карма Кагью.

----------


## Лося

> Это легкий вопрос. 
> В комментарий Haribhadra (disciple of Santaraksita) на Abhisamayalankara - 20 видов пустоты.


  Поздравляю, вы победители Евгения, у вас больше. :Wink:

----------

Shus (04.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Поздравляю, вы победители Евгения, у вас больше.


Я Вам открою другую страшную тайну: "пустота пустоты" позаимствована из абхидхармы и, так сказать, "творчески переосмыслена" (как впрочем и "и две истины").

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Всё, вообще всё пусто от самобытия.

----------


## Фил

> _Само_-сущего достижения нет: всё пусто. Так и достигается.


Может закрыть тему до лучших времен?
Обсуждение уже по 100500 разу идет одного и того же, но схватывания нет.
В рамках форума невозможно обеспечить продвижение, наверное. Нужны какие-то искусные методы, которыми владеют те кто обучает.
Может она отстоится, как коньяк, и потом сработает?
Сказано и так всё и чуть сверх того.

----------

Алик (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Я Вам открою другую страшную тайну: "пустота пустоты" позаимствована из абхидхармы и, так сказать, "творчески переосмыслена" (как впрочем и "и две истины").


Это не тайна, и с научно-исторической точки зрения как раз подтверждает, что пустота пустоты на абсолютном уровне - исконная буддийская концепция, фундаментальная в буддизме изначально. Буддизм в Индии изначально отличался от онтологии шиваизма. Чтоб правильно трактовать махаянские Четыре Печати, нужно подставлять в них пустую от самобытия пустоту. Так и только так.

----------


## Shus

> Это не тайна, и с научно-исторической точки зрения как раз подтверждает, что пустота пустоты на абсолютном уровне - исконная буддийская концепция, фундаментальная в буддизме изначально. Буддизм в Индии изначально отличался от онтологии шиваизма. Чтоб правильно трактовать махаянские Четыре Печати, нужно подставлять в них пустую от самобытия пустоту. Так и только так.


Кхм... Исконная-то она исконная, но не та которую Вы подразумеваете.

----------

Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Может закрыть тему до лучших времен?
> Обсуждение уже по 100500 разу идет одного и того же, но схватывания нет.
> В рамках форума невозможно обеспечить продвижение, наверное. Нужны какие-то искусные методы, которыми владеют те кто обучает.
> Может она отстоится, как коньяк, и потом сработает?
> Сказано и так всё и чуть сверх того.


Вы правы. Тему закрывать не буду (эпик файл!) - но теперь можно расслабиться и помолчать.

----------

Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> А что такое погружение в медитацию по вашему? Это когда тело не подвижно? Или вхождение во вторую дхъяну это медитация например?


Медитация - однонаправленное сосредоточение на чем-либо без отвлечения. Дхьяны это медитация, в них нет ощущений от 5 органов чувств, тело тут должно быть неподвижно.

----------


## Лося

> Может закрыть тему до лучших времен?
> Обсуждение уже по 100500 разу идет одного и того же, но схватывания нет.
> В рамках форума невозможно обеспечить продвижение, наверное. Нужны какие-то искусные методы, которыми владеют те кто обучает.
> Может она отстоится, как коньяк, и потом сработает?
> Сказано и так всё и чуть сверх того.


  Просто мода на выражение "Само-сущего достижения нет: всё пусто. Так и достигается."  Как и на то "что в нирване сознание полностью угасло, и ничего не осознается." Уже прошла. 
Многие считают это пережитком хинаяны. Сейчас другая философия пробивается на верх как видно.

----------

Aion (04.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Ну да, верно. Вопрос ведь в том, как превратить понимание, выраженное в понятиях, в непосредственный личный опыт, который по своей природе всегда внеконцептуален.
> Только-то и всего ))))


Понимание не выражено в понятиях, его можно описать понятиями. Оно есть и без понятий, как чувство ума.
Это и есть непосредственный опыт - випашьяна, но чтобы он был достаточен для устранения клеш, нужно углублять его с помощью шаматхи.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (04.06.2015), Сергей Хос (04.06.2015), Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Просто мода на выражение "Само-сущего достижения нет: всё пусто. Так и достигается."  Как и на то "что в нирване сознание полностью угасло, и ничего не осознается." Уже прошла. 
> Многие считают это пережитком хинаяны. Сейчас другая философия пробивается на верх как видно.


Лично мне совершенно неинтересна мода философского мейнстрима.
Все уже и так есть.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (04.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Медитация - однонаправленное сосредоточение на чем-либо без отвлечения. Дхьяны это медитация, в них нет ощущений от 5 органов чувств, тело тут должно быть неподвижно.


  Во второй дхьяне есть все ощущения от органов чувств. Человек бегает, резвится, себя осознает, разговаривает, песни поет, анекдоты травит.
 Вы чего-то путаете.
_
Необходимо подчеркнуть, что во второй дхьяне отсутствует только дискурсивная деятельность ума; в то же время человек полностью бдит, отдает себе отчет в себе, осознает себя. Действительно, если все осознание, все существо перешло в более высокое состояние, вы становитесь более бдительными, пробужденными, осознающими, чем обычно, то уровень бодрствования и осознания, сравнительно с обычным состоянием, тоже повышается. И когда дискурсивная мыслительная деятельность замирает и ум в этом смысле более не действует, человек все же переживает ясное, чистое и сияющее состояние осознанности.

Во второй дхьяне психические энергии концентрируются и объединяются еще больше; сохраняется и свойственное первой дхьяне радостное переживание (и физическое, и психическое). При переходе от первой дхьяны ко второй прекращается дискурсивная деятельность.
_
http://buddhayana.ru/%D0%B4%D1%85%D1...%BD%D1%8B.html

----------


## Лося

> Лично мне совершенно неинтересно мода философского мейнстрима.
> Все уже и так есть.


  Что у вас уже и так есть? Консервативные взгляды?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Может закрыть тему до лучших времен?
> Обсуждение уже по 100500 разу идет одного и того же, но схватывания нет.
> В рамках форума невозможно обеспечить продвижение, наверное. Нужны какие-то искусные методы, которыми владеют те кто обучает.
> Может она отстоится, как коньяк, и потом сработает?
> Сказано и так всё и чуть сверх того.


А вот с этим позволю себе, не согласится. Повторение бессмысленно только при неверной мотивации, при правильной, оно ведет к углублению понимания обсуждаемого. К примеру, до этого треда, и подобного ему ранее, многое из тома 5 Большого ламрима мной воспринималось умозрительно и глубоко задевало не всегда. После таких тредов, столкнувшись с непосредственным восприятием объясняемого в Ламриме Цонкапы, хочется сказать: «Эй, ты что? Нет там ничего умозрительного, все из жизни, вот же оно прямо перед тобой, прямо сейчас». 
Евгению отдельный респект за погружение в тему. :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------

Алексей А (04.06.2015), Дубинин (04.06.2015), Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Во второй дхьяне есть все ощущения от органов чувств. Человек бегает, резвится, себя осознает, разговаривает, песни поет, анекдоты травит.
>  Вы чего-то путаете.


В дхьянах медитирующий целиком погружен в ум, осознанность конечно присутствует.

----------


## Фил

> Что у вас уже и так есть? Консервативные взгляды?


Да, достаточно консервативные.
Им уже около 2500 лет.
Витгенштейн тоже к ним относится, ему тоже 2500 лет.

----------


## Лося

> В дхьянах медитирующий целиком погружен в ум, осознанность конечно присутствует.


  Я же ссылку привел и цитату, а вы продолжаете упорствовать.
Вы согласны что, во второй дхьяне есть все ощущения от органов чувств. Человек бегает, резвится, себя осознает, разговаривает, песни поет, анекдоты травит.?

----------


## Лося

> Да, достаточно консервативные.
> Им уже около 2500 лет.
> Витгенштейн тоже к ним относится, ему тоже 2500 лет.


  А махапаринирвана сутре тоже не 100 лет.

----------


## Алексей А

> Я же ссылку привел и цитату, а вы продолжаете упорствовать.
> Вы согласны что, во второй дхьяне есть все ощущения от органов чувств. Человек бегает, резвится, себя осознает, разговаривает, песни поет, анекдоты травит.?


Нет. И это не мои выдумки, у меня нет опыта дхьян. Все из сутр палийского канона. http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/jhana.htm

----------

Дубинин (04.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А махапаринирвана сутре тоже не 100 лет.


Ну и что?
Мне все равно, какой философии сколько лет.

----------


## Лося

> Нет. И это не мои выдумки, у меня нет опыта дхьян. Все из сутр палийского канона. http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/jhana.htm


   Won Soeng, интересно что скажет.
Тогда вы меня не поняли. Описание опытов о которых я вам поведал, выходят за рамки вашей философии, на основе которой можно провести анализ.

Спасибо, что поделились мнением.

----------


## Лося

> Ну и что?
> Мне все равно, какой философии сколько лет.


   Как это все равно? Мы тут мозги рвем, чтобы вас увлечь, совершенной консервативной древней философией, а вам все равно.

----------

Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Как это все равно? Мы тут мозги рвем, чтобы вас увлечь, совершенной консервативной древней философией, а вам все равно.


Так я уже неоднократно говорил, что мне форма, репутация, история, аутентичность, подлинность текстов - не важна.
Если мне сосед по лестничной клетке поведает философскую истину - буду пользоваться ей.
Только нет такого соседа, пока что.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> _Само_-сущего достижения нет: всё пусто. Так и достигается.


Самосущего на уровне ментальных конструктов нет, так и достигается самосущее в опыте непосредственного вневербального переживания. ))))

А вообще-то да, есть люди, органически не способный вывести свое мышление за рамки бинарности с ее законом искл. третьего.
И вряд ли тут можно о чем-то договориться.

----------

Aion (04.06.2015), Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Понимание не выражено в понятиях, его можно описать понятиями. Оно есть и без понятий, как чувство ума.
> Это и есть непосредственный опыт - випашьяна, но чтобы он был достаточен для устранения клеш, нужно углублять его с помощью шаматхи.


А прикольно, действительно, понять (пережить) можно только абсолютную истину (отсутсвие или присутсвие- как угодно..)). Как пройти в гастроном?- направо-налево-прямо..понял?-да! (внутри отсутствие напряга- вопрошания, подкреплённое потом гормоном-"приятно").

----------


## Лося

> Так я уже неоднократно говорил, что мне форма, репутация, история, аутентичность, подлинность текстов - не важна.
> Если мне сосед по лестничной клетке поведает философскую истину - буду пользоваться ей.
> Только нет такого соседа, пока что.


  А как вы поймете, что это истина?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Только нет такого соседа, пока что.


Ну вот же, нашелся: @*Евгений В.* Балакирев имя ему )))

----------


## Фил

> Ну вот же, нашелся: @*Евгений В.* Балакирев имя ему )))


А это я и раньше знал.
И без него. У меня язык не так подвешен - а то бы я вам задал!

----------

Сергей Хос (04.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как вы поймете, что это истина?


Все люди пользуются вневербальной интуицией, но не все это замечают (не все себе в этом признаются) ))

----------

Лося (04.06.2015), Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А как вы поймете, что это истина?


Не знаю.
Как нибудь  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (04.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А это я и раньше знал.


Ну да, это еще Сократ объяснял, что истина всегда известна самому человеку, нужно только помочь ей родиться в слове.

----------


## Фил

> Ну да, это еще Сократ объяснял, что истина всегда известна самому человеку, нужно только помочь ей родиться в слове.


Маевтика  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (04.06.2015), Сергей Хос (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Самосущего на уровне ментальных конструктов нет, так и достигается самосущее в опыте непосредственного вневербального переживания. ))))
> 
> А вообще-то да, есть люди, органически не способный вывести свое мышление за рамки бинарности с ее законом искл. третьего.
> И вряд ли тут можно о чем-то договориться.


То, что Вы говорите - это правда? Ваше утверждение истинно, в отличие от противоположного? Если я беру Ваш тезис в скобки и добавляю отрицание - мол, всё НЕ ТАК, как Сергей Хос сказал - Ваш тезис остаётся истинным? И тогда только я ошибаюсь, отрицая Ваш тезис? Вы действительно режете правду-матку, Сергей? Вы говорите правду, говорите истинное? Не обманываете себя самого и людей?

"*Главное, самому себе не лгите.* Лгущий самому себе и собственную ложь свою слушающий до того доходит, что уж никакой правды ни в себе, ни кругом не различает, а стало быть входит в неуважение и к себе и к другим. Не уважая же никого, перестает любить, а чтобы, не имея любви, занять себя и развлечь, предается страстям и грубым сладостям, и доходит совсем до скотства в пороках своих, а все от беспрерывной лжи и людям и себе самому." Ф.М. Достоевский, "Братья Карамазовы". Речь старца Зосимы.

А так же песня Ю.А. Теуниковой "Будильник".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То, что Вы говорите - это правда? Ваше утверждение истинно?


парадокс лжеца? )))

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> парадокс лжеца? )))


Парадокс лжеца это "воистину, я лгу". Речь шла о правде, истине. Так Вы сказали правду?
Ценность правды - это фундамент всех индоевропейских культур, в т.ч. русской культуры.

"Возговорил Володимир-князь: 
"Ой ты, гой еси, премудрый царь, 
Премудрый царь Давыд Евсеевич! 
Мне ночесь, сударь, мало спалось, 
Мне во сне много виделось: 
Кабы с той страны со восточной, 
Кабы с другой страны со полуденной, 
Кабы два зверя собиралися, 
Кабы два лютые собегалися, 
Промежду собой дрались-билися, 
Один одного зверь одолеть хочет". 
Возговорил премудрый царь, 
Премудрый царь Давыд Евсеевич: 
"Это не два зверя собиралися, 
Не два лютые собегалися, 
Это Кривда с Правдой соходилися, 
Промежду собой бились-дрались, 
Кривда Правду одолеть хочет. 
Правда Кривду переспорила. 
Правда пошла на небеса 
К самому Христу, Царю Небесному; 
А Кривда пошла у нас вся по всей земле, 
По всей земле по свет-русской, 
По всему народу христианскому. 
От Кривды земля восколебалася, 
От того народ весь возмущается; 
От Кривды стал народ неправильный, 
Неправильный стал, злопамятный: 
Они друг друга обмануть хотят, 
Друг друга ноесть хотят. 
Кто не будет Кривдой жить, 
Тот причаянный ко Господу, 
Та душа и наследует 
Себе Царство Небесное".

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Опыт недвойственного, неконцептуального проясняет ум. 
*Джигмед Лингпа, к примеру, высказывался безупречно  логично.*

Отсутствие концепций - это понимание парикальпиты такой, какова она есть: несуществующей. Самобытия нет вообще, ни на каком уровне. Всё пусто от самобытия на абсолютном уровне: в т.ч. и абсолютное, и пустота. 

Двойственное видение - это вполне конкретная ситуация. Увлечённость результатом фокуса (иллюзия парикальпиты), который производит работа двойки дхарм в акте познания: "дхармы-субъекта" и "дхармы-объекта". Постановка фокуса реальна (дхармы функционируют подобно иллюзии, то есть подобно цирковому шоу) - а результат работы фокусника нереален (парикальпита не существует, видимость показанного в фокусе иллюзорна).

Нужно понять, что парикальпиты вообще не существует, но постановка фокуса вполне реальна: паратантра функционирует, причинно-обусловленные дхармы проявляются. Чтоб отбросить паратантру (санскрита), выйти за рамки обусловленности, нужно познать паратантру такой, какова она есть, то есть причинно-обусловленной. Созерцать саму постановку фокуса (подобие иллюзии): то, что действительно функционирует, на уровне дхарм. 

Тогда возможен выход на уровень ясного света, светимости дхарм: паратантра предстанет как асанскрита дхармата, паринишпанна (сансара предстанет как нирвана), и аминь. Паратантра, в сущности своей, и есть паринишпанна. Паратантра, или просто тантра - дхармата. По мере освоения ясного света видимости будут становиться более и более прозрачными, и всё такое. Произойдёт выход за рамки обусловленности, и тогда никаких уже парных конструктов "дхарма-объект / дхарма-субъект" в акте познания. Только асанскрита дхармы нирваны.

Созерцание ясного света во время функционирования обусловленных (санскрита) дхарм, по ходу жизни, в гуще повседневного опыта - это ригпа пути. Очень просто в значении, но очень трудно в исполнении. Фокус, который производят санскрита-дхармы, очень увлекателен, соскальзывания с уровня созерцания паратантры на уровень парикальпиты закономерны, а это уже маригпа. Нет никакой парикальпиты вообще: самосущий атман нигде не существует, никоим образом.

Поэтому, Джигмед Лингпа и писал такие вещи про пустоту изначального осознавания от самобытия, про Второй поворот, и так далее. Кадаг Дзогчен не отличается от пустоты прасангики, разве что только чистота дана в опыте, а прасангик может быть просто хорошим философом, только готовящим себя к опыту созерцания ясного света / ригпа. 

Прасангика тоже помогает проверить, действительно ли человек с трудноописуемым, неконцептуальным ригпа ознакомился - или по-прежнему остаётся на уровне отражений. Поэтому, Дзогчен никак не может противоречить результатам прасанги в вопросах пустоты от самобытия.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Непонятно одно. Зачем быть псевдо-буддистом, когда можно стать традиционным натхом, например? Пройти гиюр, начать изучать традиционную Каббалу? Стать православным, наконец? В других религиях (которые тоже нужны людям и полезны) действительно говорится о самосущем атмане. 

Зачем быть псевдо-традиционным, когда можно стать подлинно традиционным - в религии, которая по душе?
*Зачем лгать самому себе, что ты буддист?*

Если же есть почтение и *вера Будде* - вах-вах, беру свои слова обратно. Давайте тогда, не отстреливая разум, посмотрим, чему Будда учил в больших Сутрах Праджняпарамиты. Будда учил 18 видам пустоты от самобытия на абсолютном уровне. Именно так в жентонг Кагью и Ньингма следуют Будде: на абсолютном уровне совмещаются ино-пустота и само-пустота (свабхава и парабхава в терминологии Джамгон Конгтрула). 

*Изначальное осознавание пусто от самобытия.*

----------

Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Изначальное осознавание пусто от самобытия.

Джамгон Конгтрул (Две истины): "В частности, всеведущим Рангджунгом (Третьим Кармапой) было сказано: 
... *Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы*, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д.; тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное" _Васубандху, Мипам Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Джамгон Конгтрул. Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме. М.: Ганга, Сватан, 2012. — С. 144._

Лонгченпа: «(Дзогпа Ченпо), опираясь на изначально чистую и обнажённую *коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия* и никогда не прекращается, понимает её (коренную осознанность) и все происходящие из неё феномены как свободные от крайностей, подобно пространству». _Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче. Ум Будды: антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджама по Дзогпа Ченпо. М.: Саттва, 2006. — С. 125._

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Может быть, я несколько зациклен на теме адов (языковые игры гуманитариев туда ещё не ведут, нет) - но мне случалось пережить серьёзные страдания. Есть вера в то, что закон причин и следствий *может* устроить такой плод, что мама не горюй. А то, что можно просрать все полимеры, когда чистая Дхарма Будды (такая, как в Гелуг) находится прямо перед носом - это вообще пичалька. Если верить Будде.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лонгченпа: «опираясь на изначально чистую и обнажённую *коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия*


Ну да, лишена самобытия (а-свабхава) = на может быть установлена через собственные признаки (от которых пуста). Но это не значит, что не имеет собственной сущности (сварупа).

----------


## Фил

> *Зачем лгать самому себе, что ты буддист?*


 Это нормально.
Это сочетание несочетаемого - археомодерн.

Такого например не так давно ни в кошмаре нельзя было представить, ни в журнале "Крокодил" ни в передаче "Вокруг смеха"
*Питерские коммунисты обратились к Патриарху с предложением канонизировать Сталина*

 :Cry:

----------

Сергей Хос (04.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Ну да, лишена самобытия (а-свабхава) = на может быть установлена через собственные признаки (от которых пуста). Но это не значит, что не имеет собственной сущности (сварупа).


  Можно еще так сказать. Раз есть индивидуальность у будд, значит и осознанности чья-то, а не просто в воздухе висит. По этой причине осознанность сама по себе лишина самобытия, но принадлежит Истинной Сущности. 
Осознанность, чья? Она моя. Либо твоя. 
понятия "твоя", "моя" это характеристики индивидуальности, если не понятно очевидное.

А кто не верит в Истинную Сущность, тому не позавидуешь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> посмотрим, чему Будда учил в больших Сутрах Праджняпарамиты.[/B]


Евгений, сто раз уже повторялось: вы говорите с позиции того, что сутры Праджняпарамиты есть сутры окончательного смысла.
Это достойная точка зрения, ее придерживается школа гелуг.
Но она не единственная.
*Самобытие* (= установленность через собственный признак) и *собственная сущность* (= бытие собой и через себя) - разные категории. Можно отрицать самобытие (свабхаву), но не отрицать собственную сущность (самосущее, сварупу).
О второй из них в сутрах Праджняпарамиты просто ничего не говорится (на то это и *второй* поворот). А в сутрах третьего поворота эта *собственная сущность* именуется Маха-атманом.
Ну что тут непонятного? )))

----------

Aion (04.06.2015), Shus (04.06.2015), Tong Po (05.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, о том, что знание праджняпарамиты на самом деле невербально, лучше всего свидетельствует самая краткая из всех сутр праджняпарамиты, Праджняпарамита-экакшара-сутра:

Так я слышал однажды. Благодатный пребывал в Раджагрихе, на Пике Коршуна, вместе с Большим Собранием из тысячи двухсот пятидесяти нищенствующих монахов и Великим Собранием из многих сотен, тысяч, десятков миллиардов, сотен миллиардов Пробуждающихся. В это время Благодатный обратился к достопочтенному монаху Ананде, сказав так: Ананда, восприми для блага и спасения всех существ эту Запредельную Мудрость в Одну Букву, а именно:

*А*

Так проповедовал Благодатный. Достопочтенный Ананда, большое собрание нищенствующих монахов, великое собрание Пробуждающихся и все существа во всей Вселенной, со всеми небожителями, людьми, воинственными демонами и духами возрадовались и восхвалили проповедь Благодатного.

"А", и все. Какие уж тут толкования? чистая интуиция, сутра прямого введения в природу ума )))

----------

Aion (05.06.2015), Tong Po (05.06.2015), Лося (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Евгений, сто раз уже повторялось: вы говорите с позиции того, что сутры Праджняпарамиты есть сутры окончательного смысла.
> Это достойная точка зрения, ее придерживается школа гелуг.
> Но она не единственная.


*Ньингма* признаёт Сутры и Второго, и Третьего поворота окончательными. В том, что касается Учений о пустоте от самобытия, Второй поворот окончателен. В том, что касается Учений о ясности (без освоения которой нельзя достичь полного Пробуждения), окончателен Третий поворот. Оба Учения нужно непротиворечиво совмещать. 

Такова реальная *Ньингма*, традиционная.
Цитаты уже были.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Кстати, о том, что знание праджняпарамиты на самом деле невербально, лучше всего свидетельствует самая краткая из всех сутр праджняпарамиты, Праджняпарамита-экакшара-сутра:
> 
> Так я слышал однажды. Благодатный пребывал в Раджагрихе, на Пике Коршуна, вместе с Большим Собранием из тысячи двухсот пятидесяти нищенствующих монахов и Великим Собранием из многих сотен, тысяч, десятков миллиардов, сотен миллиардов Пробуждающихся. В это время Благодатный обратился к достопочтенному монаху Ананде, сказав так: Ананда, восприми для блага и спасения всех существ эту Запредельную Мудрость в Одну Букву, а именно:
> 
> *А*
> 
> Так проповедовал Благодатный. Достопочтенный Ананда, большое собрание нищенствующих монахов, великое собрание Пробуждающихся и все существа во всей Вселенной, со всеми небожителями, людьми, воинственными демонами и духами возрадовались и восхвалили проповедь Благодатного.
> 
> "А", и все. Какие уж тут толкования? чистая интуиция, сутра прямого введения в природу ума )))


Кто понял ясность, тот не станет хромать логикой, противореча Праджняпарамите. Ясным ум становится после ознакомления. Чтоб сходу понять ясность, не впадая в крайности, нужны высокие способности. Поэтому, Третий поворот требует бОльших способностей к пониманию, чем Второй.

Созерцание ясного света при функционировании санскрита-дхарм - легко сказать, но не выполнить.
Йога центрального канала - проще (когда функционирование конструктов приостановлено).
А уж что может быть сложней, чем Ануттара-йога-тантра в стадии Дзогрим.

*Очень важно не врать себе, что есть высокие способности.* Мне повезло понять, что лично я не дотягиваю до Дзогчен (но *есть* простые буддисты, которые могут) - и я хоть что-то рассудочно понял. Если же пребывать всю жизнь в фантазиях, это пустая трата времени.

Знание Праджняпарамиты невербально. Но множество канонических томов с рассказами о ней - _осмыслены_. О Праджняпарамите _можно_ говорить, поскольку пустота пуста: нет _само_-бытия, которое бы исключало _отношения_ между словами и  тем, о чём слова сказаны.

----------

Алексей А (04.06.2015), Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> *Самобытие* (= установленность через собственный признак) и *собственная сущность* (= бытие собой и через себя) - разные категории. Можно отрицать самобытие (свабхаву), но не отрицать собственную сущность (самосущее, сварупу).
> О второй из них в сутрах Праджняпарамиты просто ничего не говорится (на то это и *второй* поворот). А в сутрах третьего поворота эта *собственная сущность* именуется Маха-атманом.
> Ну что тут непонятного? )))


Что тут, действительно, непонятного? 
Маха-атман - анатман, Маха-атман пуст от самобытия.
Изначальная осознанность пуста от самобытия: как в Ньингма.

----------

Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> *Ньингма* признаёт Сутры и Второго, и Третьего поворота окончательными. В том, что касается Учений о пустоте от самобытия, Второй поворот окончателен. В том, что касается Учений о ясности (без освоения которой нельзя достичь полного Пробуждения), окончателен Третий поворот. Оба Учения нужно непротиворечиво совмещать. 
> 
> Такова реальная *Ньингма*, традиционная.
> Цитаты уже были.


   Пустота не имеет самобытия, потому что зависит от Истинной Сущности(маха-атман). Вот и подружили второй и третий поворот.
Или пустота пустоты, если кратко.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Пустота не имеет самобытия, потому что зависит от Истинной Сущности(маха-атман). Вот и подружили второй и третий поворот.
> Или пустота пустоты, если кратко.


*Низзя.*

----------


## Лося

> Маха-атман пуст от самобытия.


    Какая пошлость. :Facepalm:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Какая пошлость.


Чем шиваизм-то не приглянулся? Ади-Натх самосущ. В России есть традиционные, каноничные натхи.

----------


## Лося

> *Низзя.*


   Можно, если принять Истинную Сущность, из третьего поворота. Тогда все укладывается на свои места.

----------


## Лося

> Чем шиваизм-то не приглянулся? Ади-Натх самосущ. В России есть традиционные, каноничные натхи.


   У каждой религии есть свои + и -
В буддизме минусом была философия хинаяны. Ну это конечно на вкус и на цвет...

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Можно, если принять Истинную Сущность, из третьего поворота. Тогда все укладывается на свои места.


Будда был не только содержателен в своих учениях, но и логически непротиворечив. Речь Будды совершенна. Явно абсурдные трактовки, поэтому, никак не могут соответствовать замыслу Будды. Про противоречия живой традиции Кагью, Ньингма вообще молчу.

----------

Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> У каждой религии есть свои + и -
> В буддизме минусом была философия хинаяны. Ну это конечно на вкус и на цвет...


1, 2 и 3  повороты совершенно не противоречат друг другу.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (04.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Будда был не только содержателен в своих учениях, но и логически непротиворечив. Речь Будды совершенна. Явно абсурдные трактовки, поэтому, никак не могут соответствовать замыслу Будды. Про противоречия живой традиции Кагью, Ньингма вообще молчу.


  Буддизм разный. Есть тот, что признает Истинную Сущность, и что эту сущность присваивают татхагатте.
Вы же говорите от имени некого всего буддизма как единой религии. Нет такого. Это чисто ваша собственная философия, которая всех объединила под ваш взгляд.

----------


## Лося

> 1, 2 и 3  повороты совершенно не противоречат друг другу.


  И я так считаю. Примите тогда философию махапаринирвана сутры сполна, и все 3 поворота будут как единое непротиворечивое целое.

----------

Aion (05.06.2015), Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> У каждой религии есть свои + и -
> В буддизме минусом была философия хинаяны. Ну это конечно на вкус и на цвет...


Так минус же для Вас - отсутствие в буддизме самобытия. А вот у натхов оно есть. Почему к натхам не идёте?

----------


## Фил

> И я так считаю. Примите тогда философию махапаринирвана сутры сполна, и все 3 поворота будут как единое непротиворечивое целое.


 С МПН сутрой все в порядке. Я уже говорил, что если бы там было написано "батарея центрального отопления" - то явно что-то не так с: переводом, интерпретацией, пониманием. Также и с атманом.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Буддизм разный. Есть тот, что признает Истинную Сущность, и что эту сущность присваивают татхагатте.
> Вы же говорите от имени некого всего буддизма как единой религии. Нет такого. Это чисто ваша собственная философия, которая всех объединила под ваш взгляд.


Это каноническая традиция Махаяны. Большие Сутры Праджняпармиты нельзя переписать.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> И я так считаю. Примите тогда философию махапаринирвана сутры сполна, и все 3 поворота будут как единое непротиворечивое целое.


Это можно сделать, только избежав явно абсурдных трактовок Праджняпарамиты. Будда абсурду не учил.

----------


## Фил

> Так минус же для Вас - отсутствие в буддизме самобытия. А вот у натхов оно есть. Почему к натхам не идёте?


На это может быть куча причин: традиции, круг общения, интересы.
Вы же не в супермаркете религию выбираете.
Мало ли в православии атеистов, пантеистов, монофизитов, народных язычников и просто "подсвечников" ?
И никуда они не будут идти.
Все и так хорошо.

----------


## Лося

> Так минус же для Вас - отсутствие в буддизме самобытия. А вот у натхов оно есть. Почему к натхам не идёте?


Это не - а +.  Вы просто не понимаете термин "самобытие".
Дхармы не имеют *независимого самосуществования*, в том числе и пустота.
Вот что понимается под самобытием в третьем повороте.
В хинаяне под самобытием понимают Истинную Сущность, в этом его минус.

----------


## Shus

Чтобы не заводить новую тему, хотел быть задать пару вопросов по истории мадхъямики.

1) Были ли комментаторы Нагарджуны ранее Буддапалиты? 
2) Комментировали в своих работах Нагарджуну Васубандандху и Асанга/Майтрея-Натха?

----------


## Shus

> Это каноническая традиция Махаяны. Большие Сутры Праджняпармиты нельзя переписать.


Это да...  :Big Grin: 
Поскольку это уже переписанные ранние сутры праджняпарамиты (те, которые были без нагарджуновской шуньятавады).

----------

Tong Po (06.06.2015), Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Это да... 
> Поскольку это уже переписанные ранние сутры праджняпарамиты (те, которые были без нагарджуновской шуньятавады).


Дались вам эти сутры!  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

Господа, ну о чем мы спорим, я на понимаю. Это же известный факт - читтаматрины, оставаясь махаянистами, признают все нижеперечисленные категории как относящиеся и к пустоте и к непостоянным феноменам:

истинно существующее, абсолютное (paramārtha-siddha), реально существующее, существующее в силу собственной таковости (tattva- siddha), действительно существующее (samyak- siddha), подлинно установленное (satya- siddha), установленное по собственному признаку  (svalakṣaṇa- siddha), существующее по природе (svabhāva- siddha), существующее объективно, со своей стороны (svarūpa- siddha)
Вот полная схема этих воззрений по Хопкинсу, с комментарием:

А "самость" отрицается как приписанное качество, чистое праджняпти, самопереживание собственного я, приписанное комбинации скандх.
При этом Хопкинс, по сути, под именем прасангики опять же озвучивает точку зрения гелуг. Махамадхьямака линии Шантаракшиты близка читтаматре в этой части.

----------

Tong Po (06.06.2015), Vidyadhara (06.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Дались вам эти сутры!


См. первый корень в слове "истмат". :Smilie:

----------

Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> На это может быть куча причин: традиции, круг общения, интересы.
> Вы же не в супермаркете религию выбираете.
> Мало ли в православии атеистов, пантеистов, монофизитов, народных язычников и просто "подсвечников" ?
> И никуда они не будут идти.
> Все и так хорошо.


Всё верно - если где-нибудь в глубинке Амдо. Живёт себе человек, практикует, даже если что-то не так - связь с Учением. Благо. Здесь же проблема в том, что "подсвечники" неизбежно вовлекаются в нападки на Гелуг, в которой вообще ничего не понимают. Так, чтоб не было нападок, чтоб просто практика была - не получается. Воцерковлённые же "подсвечники" к Церкви относятся уважительно, не вовлекаются в подобные нападки. 

В тибетском буддизме нет единой Церкви, но есть движение Римэ. (Е.С. Далай-Лама - римэ; и практика у него больше ньингмапинская по содержанию была.) С этой духовной общностью и возникают лишние проблемы. Ещё раз подчеркну - у "подсвечников" такой проблемы нет. Они уважительно настроены к своей традиции, к своей духовной общности.

Быть хорошим православным (натхом и т.д.) и симпатизировать буддистам - лучше, чем практиковать псевдо-традиционность и гелугоборчество. Будет связь с Учением, будет хорошее перерождение. Гелугоборчество же практически неизбежно для неканоничного "буддиста". Ну, всякое в результате подобного может быть (можно миром животных отделаться, не обязательно адский ад).

----------

Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Господа, ну о чем мы спорим, я на понимаю. Это же известный факт - читтаматрины, оставаясь махаянистами, признают все нижеперечисленные категории как относящиеся и к пустоте и к непостоянным феноменам:


Что требует истолкования. Если читать Джамгон Конгтрула, он толкует так, что нет противоречий пустоте от самобытия. То же, что они есть, критикует в (крайне истолкованной) Читтаматре ни кто иной, как Лонгченпа. По Лонгченпе, принципиальное отличие как будто тех же по звучанию терминов в Дзогчен от читтаматринских, это как раз бесспорная пустота от самобытия, плюс ещё йогически освоенная.

Куда делись, вообще, читтаматрины? Они влились в тибетские школы. Те формы читтаматры, что никак не противоречат пустоте от самобытия, присутствуют в тибетской философии. У самих представителей данной философии не было мотивации противостоять, бороться и оспаривать: все буддисты хотят быть учениками Будды. 

Поиск в истории буддизма философии, подходящей под стандарты санкхья-йоги либо кашмирского шиваизма - мотивация внешних к буддизму людей. Буддисты стремятся избегать любых противоречий с каноном. Обвинение в самосущности в адрес Читтаматры - это же упрёк для школы, а не гордость. 

Асанга прямо писал о пустоте от самобытия асанскрита дхарм Дхармакаи и негодности идеи основания всех дхарм!  Какой может быть у Асанги самосущий атман?! Его последователи, внутри буддизма, будут следовать Асанге, а не Свами Лакшман Джу - будут как Джамгон Конгтрул совмещать свою позицию с каноничной для Махаяны пустотой от самобытия на абсолютном уровне, 18 видов. Буддийские читтаматрины имеют мотивацию последовать Асанге.

----------

Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Здесь мы имеем дело с процессом сектообразования в буддизме. Когда под видом канонической традиции вводится новое учение, отличное от традиционного. Особая Читтаматра: противоречащая Асанге. Особая Карма Кагью: противоречащая Третьему Кармапе и Джамгон Конгтрулу.  Особая Ньингма: противоречащая Лонгченпе и Мипам Ринпоче. Всё это, с религиоведческой точки зрения - процесс сектообразования.

А можно стать нормальным практиком традиционной религии, где изначально признаётся самобытие.
Даже нужно - когда нет веры Слову Будды (Праджняпарамите) и нет способностей практиковать её.

----------

Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Чтобы не заводить новую тему, хотел быть задать пару вопросов по истории мадхъямики.
> 1) Были ли комментаторы Нагарджуны ранее Буддапалиты? 
> 2) Комментировали в своих работах Нагарджуну Васубандандху и Асанга/Майтрея-Натха?


Поскольку от мадъямакаведов ответа нет, отвечаю сам себе (дочитал Вильямса). :Smilie: 
Первым кто позитивно комментировал Нагарджуну был Буддапалита - т.е. примерно через триста лет после написания Муламадъхямака-карики (следующим - Чандракирти - 7-ой век).


Если у кого-нибудь есть что-либо по этой теме - буду признателен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Первым кто позитивно комментировал Нагарджуну был Буддапалита


может, все-таки Арьядева?

----------

Shus (04.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это да... 
> Поскольку это уже переписанные ранние сутры праджняпарамиты (те, которые были без нагарджуновской шуньятавады).


Каковы эмпирические подкрепления гипотезы о том, что шуньявады не было? 
Нагарджуна систематизировал сутрическую философию, уже существовавшую до него.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 18 слишком мало, кто больше даст шуньят?


 19 пустот!

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (04.06.2015), Кузьмич (04.06.2015), Сергей Ч (04.06.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну да, лишена самобытия (а-свабхава) = на может быть установлена через собственные признаки (от которых пуста). Но это не значит, что не имеет собственной сущности (сварупа).

----------


## Shus

> может, все-таки Арьядева?


Да, кстати. Но про него как-то мало и противоречиво пишут. Надо будет поискать.
Спасибо.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев



----------


## Shus

> Каковы эмпирические подкрепления гипотезы о том, что шуньявады не было? 
> Нагарджуна систематизировал сутрическую философию, уже существовавшую до него.


Была да "не та". "Той" ее сделал Нагарджуна и стал великим основателем целого философского направления.

----------


## Лося

> 19 пустот!


  Так вот они какие, эти шунята, и ведь каждый на своем месте, что удивительно. Число не четное.
Значит какая-то из этих шунят дает не четное число. Сможете её обнаружить и обосновать?

----------


## Дубинин

Обсуждения пустот- полнот навеяли:

----------

Shus (04.06.2015), Фил (04.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Была да "не та". "Той" ее сделал Нагарджуна и стал великим основателем целого философского направления.


Что исключает закономерное разворачивание Нагарджуной более ранних представлений и эмпирически доказывает существование несовместимых с его философией - которые он именно что переиначил?

----------


## Дубинин

Вот и вся пустота- делов-то:

----------

Алик (07.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (04.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот и вся пустота- делов-то:


это взаимозависимость

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (04.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> это взаимозависимость


Переживая- как делаешь усилие: "вон козёл- дурак пошёл.."- познаёшь пустоту (одну из..) козла-дурака. (уловка такая- чтоб при жизни словить то- что каждому атеисту даром после смерти достанется).

----------

Мяснов (05.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Переживая- как делаешь усилие: "вон козёл- дурак пошёл.."- познаёшь пустоту (одну из..) козла-дурака. (уловка такая- чтоб при жизни словить то- что каждому атеисту даром после смерти достанется).


Вы верите в какую-то степень свободы воли? Или вполне комфортно допускать, что Вы ничем не отличаетесь от реостата, да и вообще от камня, по большому счёту? Свобода воли логически требует безначальности опыта. И некоторой степени недосказанности - ведь всё абсолютно точно определённое будет и абсолютно лишено свободы, вариабельности. Буддизм хорош тем, что логически непротиворечиво содержит в своей системе и представление о какой-то степени свободы - и о возможности необратимого совершенства (предельной свободы). Истина же - она не может быть абсурдной.

В чём тогда смысл *не быть* буддистом?
Что тогда *более осмысленно*?

----------


## Кузьмич

> 19 пустот!
> Вложение 18119


При совмещении этой с 18-ю каноническими в голове фаната - наступает Великая Пустота...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (05.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

"Ум" – много о нем говорят, много болтают... Да либо вообще не понимают, либо превратно понимают, либо однобоко понимают. 
А как он есть на самом деле, не понимает никто. Потому и множатся всякие учения, столько, что не счесть.  

(Падмасамбхава)

----------

Алик (07.06.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (05.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> "Ум" – много о нем говорят, много болтают... Да либо вообще не понимают, либо превратно понимают, либо однобоко понимают. 
> А как он есть на самом деле, не понимает никто. Потому и множатся всякие учения, столько, что не счесть.  
> 
> (Падмасамбхава)


"Не вечно, хотя и нетварно." - по ссылке. 

О чём это Падмасамбхава?  
О том, что в гимне Нагарджуны: маха-атман - анатман.

*Атман-нерождённое: не отрицаемый атман.*

"С точки зрения _самосущего_, 
Которое не имеет происхождения 
Ты не рождался, не приходил и не уходил." 

*Атман-самостное: отрицаемый атман.*

"О Господин, хвала Тебе, _бессамостному_!"

----------


## Айвар

> Это не имеет отношения к буддизму. К логике "диалектическая логика" тоже отношения не имеет. Это методология философского анализа социальных систем, не более того. Когда "диалектическая логика" выходит за рамки своих задач, получается просто бессвязная болтовня ни о чём.


Хорошо, на своем уровне вы поняли идею бессамостности всего сущего, назовем ее пустотной. Далее простой вопрос" эта идея пустоты, теперь является для вас методом или воззрением? Ну а то, что это именно воззрение (идея) или метод, в этом, робко надеюсь, никто не сомневается. Ведь мы не утверждаем некую самосущую пустотность. Нет, нет, мы утверждаем (используем) пустоту как метод, то есть как прикладное орудие в теории познания (а также в спорах с догматиками). Пустота для нас это один из аспектов бытия, но это слова, которые могут вызвать бурю в стакане воды у сторонников истинной, тотальной пустотности )))  

Все идеи имеют социальную природу, поэтому диалектические уловки никто не отменял. Если рассматривать буддизм вне рамок социальной теории, то тогда он должен быть лишь теорией познания, а это не так, мы знаем его как религиозно-этическую доктрину.

Теория взаимозависимое происхождение есть ничто иное как буддийская диалектика. До вас, по-моему еще никто не оселивался объявить, что неведение (первая нидана) свободное от идеи самобытия может привести к освобождению. Стадионы рукоплещут ... )))

Так есть сущность или нет?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Хорошо, на своем уровне вы поняли идею бессамостности всего сущего, назовем ее пустотной. Далее простой вопрос" эта идея пустоты, теперь является для вас методом или воззрением? Ну а то, что это именно воззрение (идея) или метод, в этом, робко надеюсь, никто не сомневается. Ведь мы не утверждаем некую самосущую пустотность.


_Само_-сущность это реальность со своей стороны, отдельно от остального: её нет. Но пустая от _само_-бытия пустота является порядком вещей, приходят Будды или нет, практикует кто-то или нет. Для буддиста созерцание порядка вещей (пустоты, ясности, дхарм; кадаг-лхундруб-йермэд) конечно метод. Можно начать с адекватного воззрения, чтобы потом освоить то, что нужно (а не постороннее) - можно начать с освоения, а потом проверить с помощью воззрения результаты медитации.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> До вас, по-моему еще никто не оселивался объявить, что неведение (первая нидана) свободное от идеи самобытия может привести к освобождению. Стадионы рукоплещут ... ))) Так есть сущность или нет?


Ой, это Вы о чём? Если о паратантре - да, она реальна. Причинно-обусловленные дхармы действительно функционируют, а закон кармы не выдумка. Если Вы о парикальпите - она нереальна. Та убедительная картинка, что возникает в результате функционирования обусловленных дхарм и увлекает за собой, показывает несуществующие вещи - самосущий атман и т.д. - вообще не существует. Как не существует отрезания головы на сцене цирка, но существует процесс постановки фокуса с ящиком, столом и зеркалами.

Несуществующее нужно понять как несуществующее, а от кармической обусловленности нужно избавиться. Созерцая реальное функционирование паратантры (сам процесс постановки фокуса), созерцая пустые от самобытия дхармы во взаимозависимости, выходим на уровень паринишпанны, которой паратантра, в сущности своей, является. Паратантра это дхармата, поэтому есть возможность выйти на уровень асанскрита дхарматы как таковой. Познать санскрита дхармы как асанскрита, чему учил Нагарджуна. Познать сансару как нирвану. Развернуть алаю. Если правильно созерцать паратантру, кармическая обусловленность развязывается, как завязанная в узел змея, и остаётся то, что есть - дхармата. 

Паратантра (зависимая природа) - реальна, причинно-зависимое возникновение не выдумка. 
Дхармата (пустые дхармы как таковые, вместе со своей ясностью) - это нерождённый и неустранимый порядок вещей.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Так есть сущность или нет?


Самобытия нет, проявления есть.
Маха-атман - анатман.

----------


## Лося

> Самобытия нет, проявления есть.
> Маха-атман - анатман.


  Заходим на следующий круг.
  Вы зациклились на своей ошибке. Самое простое это проверить на собственном опыте.
Все что нужно сделать, это выйти за пределы проявленного мира, т.е. пробудить Ум своей Истинной Сущности.
В сутрах третьего поворота сказано, что мир проявлен в этом уме, и не существует независимо от Ума.
Этот Ум сияет своей собственной сущностью, осознает себя, великое умиротворение и покой наступает когда ум пробуждается. 
Его великое и несравненное чувство Я-есть как и его Покой существуют независимо от мира. 
Об этом в махапаринирвана сутре. "Я" или Маха-Атман пребывает в Великой Нирване, вне рождения и смерти.
Не-я это рождение и смерть.
  Кто не верит пусть проверит, и все сомнения рассеются. 
В пробужденном уме ясность и осознанность себя чувством Я-есть в тысячу раз сильнее человеческих чувств.
Но в человеке тоже есть эти чувства, потому что они природа будды.
Анатман это не-я. 
Маха-атман это Я. 
Человек это чувства тела с привязкой - это я.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> _Само_-сущность это реальность со своей стороны, отдельно от остального: её нет.


Все в мире существует согласно причинности (взаимозависимости). По какой причине существует сам мир?

----------

Tong Po (06.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Все в мире существует согласно причинности (взаимозависимости). По какой причине существует сам мир?


"Сам мир" это предмет обобщения умом, каких-то иных обобщений- посему зависит от ума)). (но не прямые переживания чего-то).

----------


## Фил

> Все в мире существует согласно причинности (взаимозависимости). По какой причине существует сам мир?


Мир - это эмерджентное свойство взаимозависимого возникновения.
Он сам по себе не существует.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Мир - это эмерджентное свойство взаимозависимого возникновения.
> Он сам по себе не существует.


  У вас логическая ошибка.
Эмерджентность  (англ. emergence — возникновение, появление нового)
Т.е. нужна точка начала или отсчета.
Эмерджентность  присуща внутренней системе мира(например после секса Маши и Саши появилась Даша), 
А не самому миру, понятие которого иррационально.
Поэтому вывод, что мир не существует сам по себе из за того, что внутри его существуют свойства эмерджентности, энтропии и пр. не верен.

----------


## Фил

> У вас логическая ошибка.
> Эмерджентность  (англ. emergence — возникновение, появление нового)
> Т.е. нужна точка начала или отсчета.
> Эмерджентность  присуща внутренней системе мира(например после секса Маши и Саши появилась Даша), 
> А не самому миру, понятие которого иррационально.
> Поэтому вывод, что мир не существует сам по себе из за того, что внутри его существуют свойства эмерджентности, энтропии и пр. не верен.


Эмерджентное качество - когда из суммы частей появляется нечто новое, что этим частям не присуще.
Из суммы деталей появляется колесница (автомобиль). Нагасена на эту тему говорил  :Smilie:

----------


## Лося

> Эмерджентное качество - когда из суммы частей появляется нечто новое, что этим частям не присуще.
> Из суммы деталей появляется колесница (автомобиль). Нагасена на эту тему говорил


  Я это понял. Мой ответ глубже. А именно понятие "мир" выходит за рамки тех свойств, которые ему присущи.
Эмерджентные свойства относятся к внутренним качествам мира.

Для примера, чтобы было меня проще понять: 
  Мы не можем измерить Вселенную линейкой, хотя Вселенной присуще пространство, которое можно измерять метрами, потому что Вселенная бесконечна.
  Чтобы пользоваться вычислениями мы применяем иррациональную логику пределов и интегралов.

  Так же и вы, допустили ошибку применив рациональную логику, и на основе этого делаете вывод не в тему, что мир не существует сам по себе. Где логика?
  У мира нет начала, здесь только иррационально нужно подходить. Т.е. брать систему, которая выходит за пределы мира.

Ясна или неясна? :Smilie:

----------

Aion (05.06.2015), Сергей Хос (05.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> У мира нет начала, здесь только иррационально нужно подходить. Т.е. брать систему, которая выходит за пределы мира.


 Это как?

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Сложные йогические методы напрямую кореллируют со сложностью философии. Когда философия проста, то метод прост. Когда сложна - то сложен.


Смешно. У кришнаитов очень сложная, развитая и самобытная философия и что? А практика большинства кришнаитов сводиться к Харе Кришна Мантре да подношению пищи божеству. В то же время у ранних санкхьяиков, джайнов и буддистов - сложные созерцания с дхьянами, визуализациями и довольно простенькая философия. 



> Откуда было взяться сложности у шиваитов, если говорить об объективно-проверяемых вещах?


На момент появления бхайравагам уже были веды, санхья, учение грамматистов Бхартрихари, Панини, миманса, вайшешика, ряд астрологических и аюрведических трактатов, Бхагавад-Гита.  Всего этого с головой хватало для зарождения и развития шиваитской тантры + нельзя исключать заимствования ряда философских концепций у буддистов и джайнов.  Было бы абсурдным полагать, что религии развивавшиеся под одной крышей не обменивались идеями и все шло только в одном направлении. 



> Калачакра-тантра, как Вы конечно знаете, для историков поздняя Ануттара-йога-тантра. Когда внешние заимствования уже не могли решать вопрос, появиться тантризму в буддизме, или нет.


Зато этот факт наглядно демонстрирует абсурдность вашего тезиса о том, что все, что появилось в тантре сложного идет из буддизма, ведь Калачакра широко признается одной из самых навороченных систем и это одна из наиболее уязвимых тантр в плане заимствования из индуизма наряду с Чакрасамварой.



> Но философия Патанджали очень простая, по сравнению с Нагарджуной и Асангой.


А где вы видели "сложную" философию Нагарджуны или Асанги в тантрах? Не просто упоминания между делом пустоты четырех видов там, а именно серьезной философии? Вы ткните меня носом, а то я с тантрами плохо знаком.



> Что ж Вы про Ньингма забываете. Тантризм и в Тибете появился, свой - благо туда проник буддизм.


А что там своего? Ну да, ряд автохтонных божеств с тибетскими танцами включили в терма, создав на основе индийских прототипов ряд текстов с местным колоритом, и? Вот если там разработали бы принципиально новые методы: увеличили количество чакр, добавили бы пару-тройку новых семейств, - другое дело.  Можно было бы говорить о "тибестком тантризме", а так там одно подражание индийским образцам.

----------

Tong Po (06.06.2015), Сергей Хос (05.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Это как?


  Буддийской классикой.
Хотя мир живет по принципу причинно-следственной связи, выявить саму причину появления мира нельзя, т.к. он безначальный.
Но это не значит, что мы не можем понять причину его проявления.
Мир не существует не зависимо от нашего Ума.

Мир можно заставить исчезнуть и раствориться как сон прямо сейчас любому человеку. Если он пробудит свой Ум, и войдет в Великую Пустоту.(шурангама и др. сутры)
Это вовсе не означает что для других он тоже исчезнет. Мир проявлен индивидуально в каждом Уме.
Великая Пустота также не абсолют и также не имеет независимого существования, а остается лишь как иллюзия впрочем как и мир относительно Ума.
Этот Ум и есть Маха-атман, самосущий, беспричинный, безначальный известный в буддизме как БодхиЧитта или Надмирный Ум.

----------

Фил (05.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Этот Ум и есть Маха-атман, самосущий, беспричинный, безначальный известный в буддизме как БодхиЧитта или Надмирный Ум.


У меня нет опыта, чтобы об этом говорить.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У меня нет опыта, чтобы об этом говорить.


А для философов это видимо не проблема! ))

----------

Алексей А (05.06.2015), Фил (05.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А для философов это видимо не проблема! ))


 @*Лося* говорит, что у него опыт есть.
Я верю ему на слово.
Но мне это, увы, не поможет.

А иным философам, да, по моему абсолютно все равно о чем говорить вообще. Лишь бы была аудитория. Надо им посоветовать читать свои лекции в дальних электричках - аудитории как с подводной лодки деться будет некуда  :Smilie:

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Заходим на следующий круг.
>   Вы зациклились на своей ошибке. Самое простое это проверить на собственном опыте.
> Все что нужно сделать, это *выйти за пределы проявленного мира*, т.е. пробудить Ум своей Истинной Сущности.
> В сутрах третьего поворота сказано, что мир проявлен в этом уме, и не существует независимо от Ума.
> Этот Ум сияет своей собственной сущностью, осознает себя, великое умиротворение и покой наступает когда ум пробуждается. 
> Его великое и несравненное *чувство Я-есть как и его Покой существуют независимо от мира*. 
> Об этом в махапаринирвана сутре. "Я" или Маха-Атман пребывает в Великой Нирване, вне рождения и смерти.
> Не-я это рождение и смерть.
>   Кто не верит пусть проверит, и все сомнения рассеются. 
> ...


Такой опыт показывает кальпану: уводит в мир грёз. (В следующей жизни праведника с этими фантазиями ждёт бесформенный рай.) Никакой отдельной сущности за обусловленными проявлениями не стоит. Когда происходит выход за рамки обусловленного, проявляется опыт нирваны - по-прежнему пустой от самобытия.

Маха-атман - анатман.

----------


## Лося

> @*Лося* говорит, что у него опыт есть.
> Я верю ему на слово.
> Но мне это, увы, не поможет.
> 
> А иным философам, да, по моему абсолютно все равно о чем говорить вообще. Лишь бы была аудитория. Надо им посоветовать читать свои лекции в дальних электричках - аудитории как с подводной лодки деться будет некуда


У меня с верой все в порядке, поэтому приходится лишь брать на себя силу воли и усердие.
И есть ощущение, что ту технику,  которую я пытаюсь освоить слишком сложна и не для меня, потому как большие заслуги нужны , чтобы продвигаться. Практически не поддается и нет такой воли. Сейчас можно сказать, что я опустил руки.
  Но доверяю своим авторитетам,  и понимаю, что это единственный путь.
У нас у каждого подобные проблемы. У одних с верой у других с волей и дисциплиной и т.п.
Иначе мы были бы уже буддами.
Вот пообщаешься немного на эти темы и воля чуток возрастает. Разум начинает чуток дисциплинироваться.
  А мир все время нашептывает на левое ухо,  отложи у тебя сейчас надо это сделать потом то, некогда тебе и т.п.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> @*Лося* говорит, что у него опыт есть.
> Я верю ему на слово.


Тоже верю, что опыт есть. Отсюда такая убеждённость, что послушают не Нагарджуну с Падмасамбхавой, а его, Лосю. У Торчинова тоже был медитативный опыт Единого. Пусть всем им будет хорошо в бесформенных раях.

----------


## Лося

> Такой опыт показывает кальпану: уводит в мир грёз. (В следующей жизни праведника с этими фантазиями ждёт бесформенный рай.) Никакой отдельной сущности за обусловленными проявлениями не стоит. Когда происходит выход за рамки обусловленного, проявляется опыт нирваны - по-прежнему пустой от самобытия.
> 
> Маха-атман - анатман.


   Это ваша слепая вера, в ваши догмы. За ними ничего не стоит. Могу сказать что вы превратно понимаете сутры третьего поворота.
  Вдобавок я отлично понимаю, что только обретение тела Дхармакайи является завершающим этапом практики или становлением Татхагатты.
Так что мои промежуточные состояние это только опыты, но на которые я опираюсь в понимании сутр. Ну и на авторитеты.

Большинство так и делают, опираются на свои опыты. Плохо когда они на этом останавливаются, например на мудрости познания шуньяты, без пробуждения своей сущности. Это чистая хинаяна. В махапаринирвана и других сутрах будда критиковал такие позиции.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мир - это эмерджентное свойство взаимозависимого возникновения.
> Он сам по себе не существует.


Вы серьезно полагаете, что данное суждение логично с точки зрения бинарной логики, где работает закон искл. третьего, противоречия и так далее? ))

----------


## Фил

> Вы серьезно полагаете, что данное суждение логично с точки зрения бинарной логики, где работает закон искл. третьего, противоречия и так далее? ))


Я не понял вопроса.
А что не так с моим суждением?

----------


## Фил

> Это ваша слепая вера, в ваши догмы. За ними ничего не стоит. Могу сказать что вы превратно понимаете сутры третьего поворота.
>   Вдобавок я отлично понимаю, что только обретение тела Дхармакайи является завершающим этапом практики или становлением Татхагатты.
> Так что мои промежуточные состояние это только опыты, но на которые я опираюсь в понимании сутр. Ну и на авторитеты.
> 
> Большинство так и делают, опираются на свои опыты. Плохо когда они на этом останавливаются, например на мудрости познания шуньяты, без пробуждения своей сущности. Это чистая хинаяна. В махапаринирвана и других сутрах будда критиковал такие позиции.


Нет догмы.
Нет утверждения - нет догмы.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Это ваша слепая вера, в ваши догмы. За ними ничего не стоит.


Неужели?




> Могу сказать что вы превратно понимаете сутры третьего поворота.


Спасибо за заботу, но я больше доверяю Будде, Нагарджуне, Асанге, Падмасамбхаве, Лонгченпе, Третьему Кармапе, Джигмед Лингпа, Джамгон Конгтрулу, Мипам Ринпоче, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - чем Вам.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не понял вопроса.
> А что не так с моим суждением?


Не не, Фил, все ок, я просто не вчитался сперва.
Просто тут есть одно "но": эмержентность - это же, по сути, обобщение. А обобщение - действие разума, который в данном случае как бы находится вне системы.
Сидит, такой, и обобщает )))

----------

Фил (05.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Не не, Фил, все ок, я просто не вчитался сперва.
> Просто тут есть одно "но": эмержентность - это же, по сути, обобщение. А обобщение - действие разума, который в данном случае как бы находится вне системы.
> Сидит, такой, и обобщает )))


Уж не съехали ли вы с катушек? Фил сказал что у мира есть начало, а это противоречит учению о не существовании Бога-Творца. Учение о безначальности мира противоречит учению о Боге-Творце и опровергает его.

----------


## Олег Днепров

Вы, Сергей Хос, сторонник учения йогачары в котором, единым умом названо то, что в адвайте названо Богом-Творцом. А Нагарджуна опровергал учение о Боге-Творце. Вам не приходило  в голову что атман может существовать без начала, но при этом ничего не творить, и что вообще ничто никогда не было сотворено а просто то-то и то-то проявлялось, а проявляться и быть сотворённым это не одно и то же, вам это не приходило в голову?

----------


## Фил

> Не не, Фил, все ок, я просто не вчитался сперва.
> Просто тут есть одно "но": эмержентность - это же, по сути, обобщение. А обобщение - действие разума, который в данном случае как бы находится вне системы.
> Сидит, такой, и обобщает )))


Да. Практически любой способ философствования, за исключением срединного-скептического это исключительно умопостроения, которые имеют какую либо практическую цель: объяснение, подведение, указание, поднятие на следующий уровень.
Это лестница, которую по Витгенштейну и Сексту Эмпирику, можно отбросить.

Все догматические философии это исключительно частный случай обобщающей философии срединного пути, коим является скептицизм мадхъямаки.





> И опять: как нет ничего невозможного в том, чтобы взошедший по лестнице на высокое место 
> опрокинул ногою лестницу после восхождения, так не противоречит здравому смыслу и то, 
> что скептик, достигнувши завершения предстоявшего ему предприятия при посредстве рассуждения, доказывающего, 
> что доказательства не существует, как бы при помощи некоей штурмовой лестницы потом устранит и самое это рассуждение
> 
> /Секст Эмпирик, "Против ученых"/





> Всеобщий, сплошной и неразличимый поток становления что каждая его точка в тот самый момент, когда она
> появляется, тут же и уходит в прошлое, потому что ее место занимает теперь уже другая точка, с которой
> опять происходит то же самое.
> Но если всякое «да» есть «нет» и всякое «нет» обязательно и в то же самое время есть «да»,
> то, следовательно, у скептиков проповедуется какое-то вечно подвижное и весьма актуальное, весьма действенное бытие со своими вечно всплывающими и вечно тонущими актами утверждения и отрицания. 
> Это ведь тоже есть в конце концов какой-то *платоновский мир вечных идей*, но только об этих идеях ровно ничего
> невозможно сказать, кроме только того одного, что в самый момент своего появления они исчезают и что в самый момент своего исчезновения они опять всплывают и делаются видимыми (или мыслимыми).
> 
> /А.Ф. Лосев, "КУЛЬТУРНО-ИСТОРИЧЕСКОЕ ЗНАЧЕНИЕ
> ...

----------

Сергей Хос (05.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил сказал что у мира есть начало, а это противоречит учению о не существовании Бога-Творца.


Я как раз говорил, что мир - не существует как таковой.
Он пуст.

----------


## Фил

И кстати, похоже Ваш   @*Сергей Хос* маха-атман следует понимать в том же ключе, в каком платоновский мир вечных идей является частным случаем феноменального бытия скептиков (так же атомы, разные материи, движение и покой соответствующих философов, посвятивших себя этой узкой специализации)

То о чем пишет Лосев - это мерцание дхарм.




> *платоновский мир вечных идей* 
> в самый момент своего появления они исчезают 
> в самый момент своего исчезновения они опять всплывают и делаются видимыми (или мыслимыми).

----------

Сергей Хос (05.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Я как раз говорил, что мир - не существует как таковой.
> Он пуст.


Если бы мира не существовало, люди не женились бы и не выходили бы замуж, не было бы денег, не было бы такого что люди в поле пахали, посеяли пшеницу, потом собрали урожай и испекли хлеб и съели его, не было бы войн. Всё это есть. Всё это мир. Мир это двойственность, в том смысле что, есть живое я, есть живые не я, и есть не живые не я.

Ваше высказывание содержит не правду. Мир это двойственность.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И кстати, похоже Ваш   @*Сергей Хос* маха-атман следует понимать


А вот попрошу!
Это не мой маха-атман, а Буддов ))))

----------

Фил (05.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> И кстати, похоже Ваш   @*Сергей Хос* маха-атман следует понимать в том же ключе, в каком платоновский мир вечных идей является частным случаем феноменального бытия скептиков (так же атомы, разные материи, движение и покой соответствующих философов, посвятивших себя этой узкой специализации)
> 
> То о чем пишет Лосев - это мерцание дхарм.


Платон это адвайта. Из некой непустой Идеи (без другой) разворачиваются все остальные идеи, всё дальше и дальше отходя от своего оригинала. Скорей, к Вайбхашике будет ближе Аристотель, у которого идеи - в вещах. От буддийской пустотности греки ещё очень далеки. А вот современный шиваизм, вполне вероятно, является развитием древне-греческой религии и философии, занесённой вместе с тришулой Посейдона в Индию ещё при Александре Македонском. Я не утверждаю, но преемственность  можно предположить. 

В  отличие от Упанишад, платонизм *проверяемо* существовал в 5  веке до н.э., а учение Парменида и ранее.

----------

Фил (05.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы, Сергей Хос, сторонник учения йогачары ... Вам не приходило  в голову что


Олег, простоите великодушно, Вы меня утомляете.
Вряд ли я смогу вступить с Вами в дебаты.

----------

Aion (05.06.2015), Нико (05.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Олег, простоите великодушно, Вы меня утомляете.
> Вряд ли я смогу вступить с Вами в дебаты.


Против правды не попрёшь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Против правды не попрёшь.


Да, это верно. И избыток правды утомляет изрядно, просто перестаешь понимать, на каком ты свете и о чем вообще речь.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Да, это верно. И избыток правды утомляет изрядно, просто перестаешь понимать, на каком ты свете и о чем вообще речь.


На том, на том. Там где нет неба и из-за этого тесно.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

Прочитал вот такую вещь : "The part of Lokakṣema’s translation parallel to the Gāndhārī fragments" (работа одного из самых авторитетных в этом деле ученых).
Это композиция самого раннего перевода Аштасахасрики Праджняпарамиты на китайском (Локакшема) и фрагмента из гандахарской коллекции на гандхари. 
Первое впечатление: никакой абсолютной/относительной шуньяты, атманов/анатманов, дхармадхату и пр. даже на уровне терминов в тексте не присутствует.
Основной контекст: постижение пустоты форм (ментальных образов и дхарм) дает возможность единственно верной практики ведущей к просветлению (причем не только бодхисатвам, но и архатам и пратьекабуддам).

----------


## Shus

> .... Поскольку это уже переписанные ранние сутры праджняпарамиты (те, которые были без нагарджуновской шуньятавады).


Чтобы не быть голословным: Lewis R. Lancaster "THE Oldest Mahayana Sutra: Its significance for the study of Buddhist development"

Дата статьи не должна смущать: основные текстологическе исследования и переводы сутр праджняпарамиты были сделаны в 60-80-х годах (см. Э. Конзе и пр.)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Нет такой национальности - приморец. Не пудрите людям мозги.
> Остальное - no comments, ибо...


Я прежде всего приморец, и только через это - русский. Или обрусевший украинец Зелёного Клина: можете меня русским вообще не считать. Ну а кто там лично Вы, в своём т.н. "русском мире", меня не касается. Я больше не гражданин России.

Конкретно во Владивостоке, быть буддистом - обычное дело, ещё до СССР по переписи был буддист-казак.
С буддистами-приморцами (бурятами, русскими, украинцами, корейцами) мэр города встречался. Это электорат.


Это улица Владивостока.

Но не обязательно быть русским азиатом (приморцем, челдоном и т.д.) чтоб адекватно понимать буддизм.
В Москве успешно это делают, если традиционно следуют традиционным Ламам, если буддизм идёт *от жизни*.

Поскольку я принял Прибежище, читал Сутры Праджняпарамиты, читал мантру Падмасамбхавы, ещё в СССР (1989) - так получилось, что сомнения тех пор помог развеять русский Лама Василий Петрович Репка. Меня перенаправили к нему с вопросами, которые меня одолевали в подростковом возрасте, и он толково объяснил мне, что к чему. (Насколько понимаю, он был не только учеником Б.Д. Дандарона, хотя какая разница.) Что поделать, если такая вот у меня биография. Да, я жил во Владивостоке - и благодаря этому прекрасному городу читал там Праджняпарамиту ещё в самиздате. Пусть не сразу, но много лет спустя что-то в буддизме понял. Мой буддизм шёл от живых людей и повседневной жизни, не от книг. Ваджраяне я у Василия Петровича не учился: но вопросы Ламе задал, ответы получил. Похоже, я был самым младшим в Ботаническом саду, когда было организационное собрание ВБО (Владивостокского буддийского общества). Самым младшим на квартире БВО в Миллионке. Меня многие помнят по тем временам: он никуда не делся из буддизма, тот малолетний сопляк, бравший читать самиздат.

Это моя биография, и я не собираюсь от неё отрекаться.
Как не отрекаюсь от того, что - *как приморец* - я конечно русский. Мой язык русский, моя Родина - Приморье.

----------


## Фил

> А вот попрошу!
> Это не мой маха-атман, а Буддов ))))


У Вас, я так понял, это некий субстанцеподобный стазис.
У Будды он мерцает: маха-атман = анатман.
Две крайности неуместны. 
Путь срединный.
Учение целостно.
Части учения не противоречат друг другу и не выделяются, как более или менее важные.
Круг замыкается.
Конец приходит в начало - это безначальность и бесконечность, т.к. и то и другое иррелевантно.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Хочу так же признаться в своей любви к потомственным, коренным москвичам - как к людям, которых я знаю. Есть у них такая положительная черта: европейская методичность и вдумчивость. Как бывший рок-музыкант с 10-летним стажем, давно обращал внимание, как хорошо сыграны московские группы, как техничны московские авторы, даже уличные музыканты. А всё почему? Потому что есть у москвичей европейская дисциплина. Уж если взялся человек, то концентрируется, и шлифует. 

Так и в Будда-Дхарме. Московские Дхарма-центры обязательно имеют в своём составе тихих, незаметных, но очень способных практиков. *Гораздо более способных, чем я сам.* Может быть, только потому, что люди не разбрасывались. Как нашли что-то своё, так сразу сконцентрировались, и отбросили всё лишнее. Это очень хорошая черта буддистов Запада. 

Не обязательно родиться на Востоке, чтоб буддизм понимать.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Жить в Сибири и не учиться *живому* буддизму в Сибири - это позорить себя как сибиряка-буддиста. Бурятия совсем недалеко, а рядом обязательно живут традиционные буддисты (вероятно, даже Ламы). Необязательно кого-то приглашать, или мотаться в Москву на ретриты, хотя и так может быть толк. Всё, конечно, от буддиста с его уникальной кармической ситуацией зависит. Исключения бывают из любого правила.

Нужно *брать всё от жизни* там, где живёшь.
От жизни / смерти.

Это моё мнение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Две крайности неуместны. 
> Путь срединный.
> Учение целостно.


Да, две крайности неуместны, Путь срединный, Учение целостно, но дается в разных аспектах, с разным "замыслом".
В первом повороте колеса Дхармы "замысел" ограничен дезавуированием наивного реализма, и здесь дхармы как единицы психического опыта, а также "атомы" и первоэлементы наделяются статусом истинно-сущего в противовес образам чувственного восприятия.
Во втором дан выход к границам понятийно-рационального мышления, показана пустотность всех ментальных конструктов, используемых в дискурсе первого поворота.
В третьем прямо говорится об объекте прямого мистического опыта, об онтологической самотождественности изначального ума. К этому объекту не применим метод опустошающего праджняпарамитского анализа, поскольку он в своей собственной сущности - за пределами рассудочных конструктов, на которые этот анализ направлен.

Так что я тоже не вижу противоречий.

----------

Aion (06.06.2015), Shus (06.06.2015), Tong Po (06.06.2015), Vladiimir (06.06.2015), Won Soeng (08.06.2015), Нико (06.06.2015), Ондрий (06.06.2015), Фил (06.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так что я тоже не вижу противоречий.


 Нагарджуна акбар!  :Smilie:

----------

Shus (06.06.2015), Алексей А (06.06.2015), Нико (06.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> К этому объекту не применим метод опустошающего праджняпарамитского анализа, поскольку он в своей собственной сущности - за пределами рассудочных конструктов, на которые этот анализ направлен.


Ко всему, о чём можно *осмысленно* говорить, применим метод опустошающего (от нереального самобытия) праджняпарамитского анализа. Подлинные результаты недискурсивного созерцания не могут противоречить ни логическому мета-языку (классической логичности), ни онтологическому учению Праджняпарамиты о тотальном отсутствии самобытия (четырём отрицаниям).

Если же говорить не осмысленно (без *отношений* между означающим и означаемым: без соотносительности-пустотности означаемого, без отсутствия у означаемого *само*-бытия), то зачем вообще такое ароапйунгып?

*Отношения* исключают *само*-бытие по определению.
Ваши слова хоть на что-нибудь намекают? Есть отношения между словами и тем, о чём намёки, да? Пустота.

----------


## Aion

> *Отношения* исключают *само*-бытие по определению.


Отношение к самому себе не исключает. Как говорится, учите матчасть.   :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Пустота, которая не является ничем,
> В сущности, есть самоосознавание и самоозарение.
> Именно она называется Татхагатагарбхой,
> А также Ваджрой безусловного смысла.
> 
> *Джамген Конгтрул, «Гьюламейнамдрел» 10б.*

----------

Сергей Хос (06.06.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Отношение к самому себе не исключает. Как говорится, учите матчасть.


Прочитайте вдумчиво: "Пустота, которая *не является ничем*" - в контексте трактата "Две истины" из сборника переводов "Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме". Пустота пустоты от самобытия - это один из 18 видов пустотности, которые Третий Кармапа и Джамгон Конгтрул постулируют на абсолютном уровне (стр. 144).

Можете не учить матчасть, но зачем *лгать самому себе*, что Вы традиционный  буддист Карма Кагью?

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Есть хорошая песня Ю.А. Теуниковой - "Будильник". Это строго по теме.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я прежде всего приморец, и только через это - русский. Или обрусевший украинец Зелёного Клина: можете меня русским вообще не считать. Ну а кто там лично Вы, в своём т.н. "русском мире", меня не касается. Я больше не гражданин России.
> 
> Конкретно во Владивостоке, быть буддистом - обычное дело, ещё до СССР по переписи был буддист-казак.
> С буддистами-приморцами (бурятами, русскими, украинцами, корейцами) мэр города встречался. Это электорат.
> 
> 
> Это улица Владивостока.
> 
> Но не обязательно быть русским азиатом (приморцем, челдоном и т.д.) чтоб адекватно понимать буддизм.
> ...



Боже мой! Да найдите уже себе хорошего психолога, а? Отстаньте от меня - я уже дней 10 ничего не комментирую в этой теме, а Вы выискиваете древние посты, которые к тому же уже комментировали и истерите. Помедитируйте на пустоту что ли...

----------

Won Soeng (08.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Прочитайте вдумчиво: "Пустота, которая *не является ничем*" - в контексте трактата "Две истины" из сборника переводов "Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме". Пустота пустоты от самобытия - это один из 18 видов пустотности, которые Третий Кармапа и Джамгон Конгтрул постулируют на абсолютном уровне (стр. 144).
> 
> Можете не учить матчасть, но зачем *лгать самому себе*, что Вы традиционный  буддист Карма Кагью?


Прочитайте вдумчиво *самоосозние и самоозарение*. Где тут рангонг? Лгать самому себе - это лезть туда, где вы ничего не понимаете по определению.

----------

Tong Po (06.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Да, две крайности неуместны, Путь срединный, Учение целостно, но дается в разных аспектах, с разным "замыслом".
> В первом повороте колеса Дхармы "замысел" ограничен дезавуированием наивного реализма, и здесь дхармы как единицы психического опыта, а также "атомы" и первоэлементы наделяются статусом истинно-сущего в противовес образам чувственного восприятия.
> Во втором дан выход к границам понятийно-рационального мышления, показана пустотность всех ментальных конструктов, используемых в дискурсе первого поворота.
> В третьем прямо говорится об объекте прямого мистического опыта, об онтологической самотождественности изначального ума. К этому объекту не применим метод опустошающего праджняпарамитского анализа, поскольку он в своей собственной сущности - за пределами рассудочных конструктов, на которые этот анализ направлен.
> 
> Так что я тоже не вижу противоречий.


Побойтесь Бога. В тхераваде сказано что нет атмана. В вишудхимагга сказано что есть страдание но нет того кто страдает.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Побойтесь Бога. В тхераваде сказано что нет атмана.


Атмана нет, конечно. Там "атомы" заместо него )))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Побойтесь Бога. В тхераваде сказано что нет атмана.





> Атмана нет, конечно. Там "атомы" заместо него )))


"Специалисты" по тхераваде..  :Facepalm:

----------

Vidyadhara (06.06.2015), Won Soeng (08.06.2015), Сергей Хос (06.06.2015), Фил (06.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Специалисты" по тхераваде..


А чо, разве нет? так в книжках написано.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А чо, разве нет? так в книжках написано.


Тогда "первый поворот" - это те самые книжки. Ибо в суттах нет никакого "наивного реализма" и об "атомах" Будда вроде ничего там не говорит.

----------

Tong Po (07.06.2015), Won Soeng (08.06.2015), Алексей А (06.06.2015), Сергей Хос (07.06.2015), Фил (06.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

Из Поттхапада сутры Дигха Никая 9
25. – "Если, господин, трудно мне, имеющему другие воззрения, другую веру, другие желания, другие занятия, других наставников, узнать, является ли сознание тем же, что и свое "я" человека, или же сознание – одно, а свое "я" – другое, то скажи, господин, мир вечен? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что мир вечен, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, мир не вечен? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что мир не вечен, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, мир конечен? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что мир конечен, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, мир бесконечен? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
-"Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что мир бесконечен, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение". 
26. – "Господин, является ли жизненное начало тем же, что и тело? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что жизненное начало – то же, что и тело, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, жизненное начало – одно, а тело – другое? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что жизненное начало – одно, а тело – другое, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
27. – "Господин, Татхагата существует после смерти? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что Татхагата существует после смерти, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, Татхагата не существует после смерти? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что Татхагата не существует после смерти, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, Татхагата и существует и не существует после смерти? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что Татхагата и существует, и не существует после смерти, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
28. – "Почему же, господин, это не было объяснено Блаженным?"
– _"Ведь это, Поттхапада, не приносит пользы, не связано с истиной, не относится к целомудрию, не ведет ни к отвращению от мира, ни к бесстрастию, ни к уничтожению, ни к успокоению, ни к познанию, ни к просветлению, ни к Ниббане. Поэтому оно не было мной объяснено"._

----------

Won Soeng (08.06.2015), Сергей Ч (07.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда "первый поворот" - это те самые книжки. Ибо в суттах нет никакого "наивного реализма" и об "атомах" Будда вроде ничего там не говорит.


Ну да, в каком-то смысле книжки, например, Абидармакоша Васубандху. Он ведь там, вроде, позицию вайбхашики озвучивает, то есть хинаяну.

----------

Won Soeng (08.06.2015), Сергей Ч (07.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну вот, неистовый берсерк шуньяты, Евгений-Герман, покинул нас волею добрых модераторов. Жаль.
Не почтить ли нам его память молчанием?
ОМ!

----------

Aion (07.06.2015), Кузьмич (09.06.2015), Сергей Ч (07.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну да, в каком-то смысле книжки, например, Абидармакоша Васубандху. Он ведь там, вроде, позицию вайбхашики озвучивает, то есть хинаяну.


Вот и получается, что согласно махаянской идее "трёх поворотов",  "первый поворот" осуществил Васубандху и прочие хинаянские учителя; "второй поворот" - Нагарджуна; "третий" - Асанга, Майтрейя-Натха, Дигнага и т.д. )) То есть идея "нескольких поворотов" по сути заключается в различных уровнях понимания и толкования Дхаммы. 
А вот главный и единственный поворот Дхаммы осуществил сам Будда: Сутта запуска колеса Дхаммы.

----------

Won Soeng (08.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вот и получается, что согласно махаянской идее "трёх поворотов",  "первый поворот" осуществил Васубандху и прочие хинаянские учителя; "второй поворот" - Нагарджуна; "третий" - Асанга, Майтрейя-Натха, Дигнага и т.д. )) То есть идея "нескольких поворотов" по сути заключается в различных уровнях понимания и толкования Дхаммы. 
> А вот главный и единственный поворот Дхаммы осуществил сам Будда: Сутта запуска колеса Дхаммы.


А почему учение будды Шакьямуни не считаете первым поворотом? Не доверяю я Васубандху, он перешёл в йогачару а в йогачаре считается что весь мир и все другие люди это один человек,  одно я, и в этом смысле  других людей нет. В таком виде жизнь представляется как что-то не стоящее и одной копейки, как что-то скучное, унылое, как полное одиночество. Действительно, получается что тот  кто потерял такую жизнь в том смысле что ушёл в паринирвану, ничего ценного не потерял. Правда, это не я считаю что жизнь такая, это йогачара считает что жизнь такая.

----------


## Shus

> Вот и получается, что согласно махаянской идее "трёх поворотов",  "первый поворот" осуществил Васубандху и прочие хинаянские учителя; "второй поворот" - Нагарджуна; "третий" - Асанга, Майтрейя-Натха, Дигнага и т.д. )) То есть идея "нескольких поворотов" по сути заключается в различных уровнях понимания и толкования Дхаммы. 
> А вот главный и единственный поворот Дхаммы осуществил сам Будда: Сутта запуска колеса Дхаммы.


Один Будда - один поворот.
Много Будд - много поворотов (судя по статье -три не предел). :Smilie:

----------

Aion (07.06.2015), Сергей Ч (07.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А почему учение будды Шакьямуни не считаете первым поворотом?


Потому что в раннем буддизме не было идеи "трех поворотов". Говорится просто, что "в роще Исипатана, Благословенный привел в движение Колесо Дхармы, которое не смогут остановить ни шраманы, ни брахманы, ни боги, ни Мара, ни Брахма, ни кто-либо еще в этой Вселенной."




> ..а в йогачаре считается что весь мир и все другие люди это один человек,  одно я, и в этом смысле  других людей нет. В таком виде жизнь представляется как что-то не стоящее и одной копейки, как что-то скучное, унылое, как полное одиночество. Действительно, получается что тот  кто потерял такую жизнь в том смысле что ушёл в паринирвану, ничего ценного не потерял. Правда, это не я считаю что жизнь такая, это йогачара считает что жизнь такая.


Не слышал я такого про йогачару..

----------

Aion (07.06.2015), Shus (08.06.2015), Won Soeng (08.06.2015), Сергей Хос (07.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

И кстати, есть простое решение: достаточно установить, что Атман - это просто фактор самоосознавания, и снимутся проблемы с вечностью, вещественностью, "собственной природой", и так далее.

----------

Neroli (12.06.2015), Pema Sonam (12.06.2015), Ондрий (12.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И кстати, есть простое решение: достаточно установить, что Атман - это просто фактор самоосознавания, и снимутся проблемы с вечностью, вещественностью, "собственной природой", и так далее.


Прям всё так просто, Серёж? У меня вот не снимутся после подобного установления.

----------

Дубинин (12.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прям всё так просто, Серёж? У меня вот не снимутся после подобного установления.


А ты подумай как следует )))

А возможно, тебе просто не нравится слов "атман" ))))

----------


## Дубинин

> А ты подумай как следует )))
> 
> А возможно, тебе просто не нравится слов "атман" ))))


А атман, существует как-"курс доллара"? только теоретически (для объяснения чего-то..)? Или как вкус- при откусывании лимона- прямо переживаем (а затем уже кисло-фуу..)?

----------

Фил (12.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А атман, существует как-"курс доллара"? только теоретически (для объяснения чего-то..)? Или как вкус- при откусывании лимона- прямо переживаем (а затем уже кисло-фуу..)?


для кого как ))

----------

Дубинин (12.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> для кого как ))


Конечно. И поэтому смысл "Махапаринвана-стутры" для тебя останется одним, а для меня другим. Мне не нравится не слово "атман". а то, что за ним стоит. Наверное, и помру с таким ощущением. И это будет скоро, ибо в этой жизни я уже сделала для Дхармы Будды, что смогла.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> не слово "атман". а то, что за ним стоит.


У кого что стоит, тот о том и говорит ))))




> И это будет скоро


да ладно те, не торопись

----------


## Дубинин

> для кого как ))


И какие условия надо соблюсти, что-бы пережить атман напрямую? И как его не спутать с чем-то иным?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И как его не спутать с чем-то иным?


Нигде нет никаких гарантий.
Просто каждый выбирает воззрение по себе.

----------

Дубинин (12.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> У кого что стоит, тот о том и говорит ))))
> 
> да ладно те, не торопись


Так, мне понравилась преамбула.Я пока пережду кризис, с одним условием: ты чётко разъяснишь третьеповоротный атман на примере шиваисткого лингама. Ибо там тоже самое.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> на примере шиваисткого лингама.


Никогда не исследовал этот вопрос.
И как-то не тянет, если честно.

Это скорее к   @*Ондрий* или к Вантузу.

----------


## Лося

> Так, мне понравилась преамбула.Я пока пережду кризис, с одним условием: ты чётко разъяснишь третьеповоротный атман на примере шиваисткого лингама. Ибо там тоже самое.)


  Нико, а что там того же самого?

----------


## Лося

> И какие условия надо соблюсти, что-бы пережить атман напрямую? И как его не спутать с чем-то иным?


  Главное не спутать это с блаженством. Пробуждение не связано ни с какими сексуальными практиками ваджраяны. Это ересь.
В сутрах тхеравады даже есть объяснение на примере дхъян.
Это просто чистая осознанность тысячекратная, оно же самоосознавание, как и говорит Сергей Хос.

----------


## Ондрий

> Никогда не исследовал этот вопрос.
> И как-то не тянет, если честно.
> 
> Это скорее к   @Ондрий или к Вантузу.


А чего я-то сразу? Чуть что, сразу Косой!


Шиваиты и тем более их лингамы меня как-то совсем не интересуют. Я по другой части, мне северный проект нравицо, а не эти ваши дравидские темнокожие демоны. Одни проблемы от них.

----------

Vidyadhara (12.06.2015), Нико (12.06.2015), Сергей Хос (12.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я по другой части, мне северный проект нравицо, а не эти ваши дравидские темнокожие демоны. Одни проблемы от них.


Ну и правильно. Я, если честно, вообще не понял, куда это Нико нашу занесло. Причем тут лингам? типа, чтоль, "фиговый ваш атман"? ну так бы прямо и сказала.

----------


## Фил

> Ну и правильно. Я, если честно, вообще не понял, куда это Нико нашу занесло. Причем тут лингам? типа, чтоль, "фиговый ваш атман"? ну так бы прямо и сказала.


Фиговый, фиговый.
То он есть, то его нет. Для кого есть, для кого нет.
Лингам получше будет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лингам получше будет.


Иногда банан - это просто банан. (с) З.Фройд

----------

Фил (12.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Фиговый, фиговый.
> То он есть, то его нет. Для кого есть, для кого нет.
> Лингам получше будет.


   Нет ничего проще.
Лингам Шивы характеризует мужскую ипостась силы.
А теперь рисуем связь, через даосский интерпретатор.
Чистый Ян это дух, сознание относящееся к мужской ипостаси.
Инь это материя, иллюзия, майя, относящееся к женской ипостаси.

Даосы стремятся к чистому ян-сознанию, он же атман.

Без интерпретатора никак к сожалению. Но главное было показать связь. Порнухи и демонов здесь нет к счастью.

----------


## Алик

Блиин, сто пять страниц, а я так и не придумал, что бы здесь написать...

----------

Neroli (13.06.2015), Альбина (13.06.2015), Сергей Хос (13.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Блиин, сто пять страниц, а я так и не придумал, что бы здесь написать...


это ОМ!
настоящий ОМ
даже почти ХУМ )))

----------

Алик (13.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> это ОМ!
> настоящий ОМ
> даже почти ХУМ )))


Сереж, давай договоримся не стебаться над мантрами? А то мало ли что?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сереж, давай договоримся не стебаться над мантрами? А то мало ли что?


и не думал стебаться)))

----------


## Олег Днепров

> И кстати, есть простое решение: достаточно установить, что Атман - это просто фактор самоосознавания, и снимутся проблемы с вечностью, вещественностью, "собственной природой", и так далее.


Если атман познал себя то он познал что он бесконечен. Иначе, он и атманом бы не назывался. Что касается вопроса, бесконечен ли объективный мир. Уже прошла целая вечность, в том смысле что у всего что сейчас существует нет начала во времени, нет начала в прошлом. И тем не менее, при всём при этом, есть ещё существа которые за целую вечность, которая уже прошла, до сих пор не стали просветлёнными, не являются просветлёнными.
Можно предположить, что если уже, столько времени прошло а какие-то существа ещё не стали просветлёнными, то, ещё столько же времени пройдёт сколько уже прошло, и тогда тоже будут существа которые ещё не стали просветлёнными. Предположить это, это значит предположить что какое-то количество живых существ, не станет просветлёнными никогда и будет находиться в состоянии обычных людей, вечно.
И в самом деле, разве нет какого-то закона, не позволяющего, не допускающего того, чтобы всё бесконечное количество существ стало просветлёнными одновременно? Если количество живых существ бесконечно, это наводит на мысль, не о том что все они рано или поздно станут буддами, а наводит на совсем другую мысль.
Что бесконечность существ  может разделиться на два потока, один поток существ идёт в просветление, другой поток существ идёт в обычную жизнь, и если количество существ бесконечно, то, если 50 %, половина от этого бесконечного количества существ, попадёт в просветление, то вторая половина не попадёт в просветление. И, самое главное, эта вторая половина бесконечного количества существ,  будет содержать в себе бесконечное количество существ.
Получается что, бесконечность равна бесконечности. И, бесконечность не равна бесконечности, и тем не менее является бесконечностью, а дело там в том, что есть одна бесконечность и есть другая бесконечность, и два разных количества называются одним словом, бесконечность. 

Вот так вот получается. Может быть кто-то даже увидит в том что происходит на самом  деле во вселенных, подобие того о чём говорил В.И.Ленин и его последователи, а они говорили "одним всё а другим ничего.Социальная не справедливость. Вставай проклятьем заклеймённый, весь мир голодных и рабов, кипит наша разум возмущённый" и так далее.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Поэтому и говорится, что существа просветлены изначально, а разделение на два чего-либо это иллюзия омрачённого ума.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Поэтому и говорится, что существа просветлены изначально, а разделение на два чего-либо это иллюзия омрачённого ума.


А вы подумайте, что значит слово изначально? Оно обозначает что, у чего-то есть начало. У просветления есть начало. А не просветлённые существа, которые ещё не просветлены, они существуют безначально? Или существуют начально, с начала?  Когда сказано что даже просветлённые существуют безначально, то имеется в виду что у их просветления есть начало, а безначально они существуют в том смысле что, то существо которое было до просветления и то существо которое существует после просветления, это одно и то же существо. И это подобно тому, что существо жившее до того как оно почувствовало боль, и существо живущее в то время когда оно испытывает боль, это одно и то же существо. 
Хотя состояния-то разные, разные. Жизнь с болью и жизнь без боли. Мадхъямики  наверное попытались бы доказать, что, это значит, что терять абсолютно нечего, что просветлённые абсолютно ничего, совсем ничего не потеряли, не потеряли потому, что их самих нет и никогда не было. Этот вывод, мадхъямики, наверное, сделали бы на основе примера с болью и отсутствием боли.

----------

Фил (13.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вы подумайте, что значит слово изначально? Оно обозначает что, у чего-то есть начало. У просветления есть начало. А не просветлённые существа, которые ещё не просветлены, они существуют безначально? Или существуют начально, с начала?  Когда сказано что даже просветлённые существуют безначально, то имеется в виду что у их просветления есть начало, а безначально они существуют в том смысле что, то существо которое было до просветления и то существо которое существует после просветления, это одно и то же существо. И это подобно тому, что существо жившее до того как оно почувствовало боль, и существо живущее в то время когда оно испытывает боль, это одно и то же существо. 
> Хотя состояния-то разные, разные. Жизнь с болью и жизнь без боли. Мадхъямики  наверное попытались бы доказать, что, это значит, что терять абсолютно нечего, что просветлённые абсолютно ничего, совсем ничего не потеряли, не потеряли потому, что их самих нет и никогда не было. Этот вывод, мадхъямики, наверное, сделали бы на основе примера с болью и отсутствием боли.


В данном случае, «изначально» является переводом санскритского слова ādi, которое означает первичность не обязательно в смысле времени. Просто мы всё воспринимаем через идеи пространства и времени, поэтому нам и кажется, что где-то должно быть «просветлённое» начало, из которого потом по какой-то причине появилось что-то непросветлённое. Поскольку эта пространство и время это тоже клеши, разумеется, это довольно глючная конструкция, но иначе в словах не объяснить. Поэтому и разъясняется, что все эти построения условны, а для уточнения рекомендуется йогическая практика.

Жизнь с болью и жизнь без боли в каком-то смысле совершенно одинаковая, если только это не адская боль как у раковых больных, то к ней просто привыкаешь и живёшь с ней, как будто это нормально.

И «одно и то же существо» это такая же условность. У этого существа нет ничего общего с предыдущим существом, кроме причинно-следственной связи. Только в этом смысле это «одно и то же существо». Из чего можно сделать не так уж и много полезных выводов, а иллюзий гораздо больше.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> В данном случае, «изначально» является переводом санскритского слова ādi, которое означает первичность не обязательно в смысле времени. Просто мы всё воспринимаем через идеи пространства и времени, поэтому нам и кажется, что где-то должно быть «просветлённое» начало, из которого потом по какой-то причине появилось что-то непросветлённое. Поскольку эта пространство и время это тоже клеши, разумеется, это довольно глючная конструкция, но иначе в словах не объяснить. Поэтому и разъясняется, что все эти построения условны, а для уточнения рекомендуется йогическая практика.
> 
> Жизнь с болью и жизнь без боли в каком-то смысле совершенно одинаковая, если только это не адская боль как у раковых больных, то к ней просто привыкаешь и живёшь с ней, как будто это нормально.
> 
> И «одно и то же существо» это такая же условность. У этого существа нет ничего общего с предыдущим существом, кроме причинно-следственной связи. Только в этом смысле это «одно и то же существо». Из чего можно сделать не так уж и много полезных выводов, а иллюзий гораздо больше.





> В данном случае, «изначально» является переводом санскритского слова ādi, которое означает первичность не обязательно в смысле времени. Просто мы всё воспринимаем через идеи пространства и времени, поэтому нам и кажется, что где-то должно быть «просветлённое» начало, из которого потом по какой-то причине появилось что-то непросветлённое.


Я имел в виду, что существо безначально было не просветлённым. И что начало, есть не у не просветлённости существа, а у просветлённости существа.

----------


## Shus

Тахагатагарбха - это эволюция учения локоттаравады, т.е. доктринального учения масангхиков о надмирной природе Будды.
Кстати один из очень известных монахов-махасангхиков поминал эту природу Будды в своем известном произведении "Ратнавали" (хотя оно и не о том).
Вопрос о том есть или в надмирном изначальное оставим философам, а вот в историческом плане получается что у татхагатагарбхи "прямая линия" аж от "первого раскола".

----------


## Олег Днепров

Просветление разделило жизнь существа на две части. У первой части нет начала, это жизнь не просветлённого существа. У второй части есть начало, но нет и никогда не будет конца, это жизнь просветлённого существа, обречённого на вечное страдание в махаянской нирване, ведь сказано что сансара это страдание а нирвана это сансара. За что, за что же им, вечные страдания?

----------


## Нико

> Просветление разделило жизнь существа на две части. У первой части нет начала, это жизнь не просветлённого существа. У второй части есть начало, но нет и никогда не будет конца, это жизнь просветлённого существа, обречённого на вечное страдание в махаянской нирване, ведь сказано что сансара это страдание а нирвана это сансара. За что, за что же им, вечные страдания?


Почему вы упорно неверно толкуете цитаты? У просветлённых существ нет страдания, в сансаре они или где. Но изначально просветлённых тоже нет, это по нашей гелугпинской версии. Нет изначального будды. Вам придётся как-то это себе объяснить.

----------

Shus (13.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я имел в виду, что существо безначально было не просветлённым. И что начало, есть не у не просветлённости существа, а у просветлённости существа.


Тогда всё гораздо проще. Самсара безначальна, но имеет конец. Каждое существо достигнет просветления. А до сих пор все не достигли просветления лишь потому, что существ бесконечно много, а появление будд и Дхармы бесконечно редки.

----------

Нико (13.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Тогда всё гораздо проще. Самсара безначальна, но имеет конец.


Это для кого как. Помните как у коммунистов-ленинцев? "Одним всё а другим ничего." И,  "Владелец заводов, газет, пароходов. Мистер-Твистер, миллионер".




> Каждое существо достигнет просветления. А до сих пор все не достигли просветления лишь потому, что существ бесконечно много, а появление будд и Дхармы бесконечно редки.


А по-моему, сам факт того, что уже прошла целая вечность, и за целую вечность не все существа из имеющегося количества существ, стали просветлёнными, по-моему это наводит на мысль, что скорее уж, кое-какое количество живых существ не станет просветлёнными никогда.

И в самом деле. Уже прошла целая вечность, и, до сих пор существует какое-то количество существ, которые не являются просветлёнными и никогда не были просветлёнными. Вечность прошла, а они на протяжении всей этой вечности, никогда не были просветлёнными.  Не являются просветлёнными и прямо сейчас.

Так почему же, через какое-то время все не просветлённые существа будут просветлёнными, если они не стали просветлёнными при том, что уже прошла целая  вечность? Прошлое-то безначально, у них.

----------


## Нико

> Это для кого как. Помните как у коммунистов-ленинцев? "Одним всё а другим ничего." И,  "Владелец заводов, газет, пароходов. Мистер-Твистер, миллионер".
> 
> 
> 
> А по-моему, сам факт того, что уже прошла целая вечность, и за целую вечность не все существа из имеющегося количества существ, стали просветлёнными, по-моему это наводит на мысль, что скорее уж, кое-какое количество живых существ не станет просветлёнными никогда.
> 
> И в самом деле. Уже прошла целая вечность, и, до сих пор существует какое-то количество существ, которые не являются просветлёнными и никогда не были просветлёнными. Вечность прошла, а они на протяжении всей этой вечности, никогда не были просветлёнными.  Не являются просветлёнными и прямо сейчас.
> 
> Так почему же, через какое-то время все не просветлённые существа будут просветлёнными, если они не стали просветлёнными при том, что уже прошла целая  вечность? Прошлое-то безначально, у них.


Если вы будете продолжать в том же духе,я пожалуюсь модераторам.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Если вы будете продолжать в том же духе,я пожалуюсь модераторам.


Если в моём сообщении есть нарушение правил форума, скажите, в чём оно заключается. А то, вы не сказали.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Невежество не имеет начала, но имеет завершение.
Постижение имеет начало, но не имеет конца (с)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это для кого как. Помните как у коммунистов-ленинцев? "Одним всё а другим ничего." И,  "Владелец заводов, газет, пароходов. Мистер-Твистер, миллионер".


В буддизме Махаяны отсутствует идея «одним всё, а другим ничего».




> А по-моему, сам факт того, что уже прошла целая вечность, и за целую вечность не все существа из имеющегося количества существ, стали просветлёнными, по-моему это наводит на мысль, что скорее уж, кое-какое количество живых существ не станет просветлёнными никогда.


Если бы число существ было ограничено —да, тогда за бесконечное время все существа стали бы просветлёнными. Но если число существ бесконечно, то это не так.




> Так почему же, через какое-то время все не просветлённые существа будут просветлёнными, если они не стали просветлёнными при том, что уже прошла целая  вечность? Прошлое-то безначально, у них.


Для каждого существа есть путь, ведущий к прекращению самсары, а следовательно, _каждое_ существо в определённый момент достигает просветления. Но поскольку не все определённые моменты ещё настали, то и достигли ещё не все.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Если бы число существ было ограничено —да, тогда за бесконечное время все существа стали бы просветлёнными. Но если число существ бесконечно, то это не так.


Дело не только в том, что  количество существ бесконечно. Дело ещё и в том, что какое-то количество существ, не стали просветлёнными за целую вечность. Я имею в виду тех которые живут прямо сейчас, где-нибудь. Почему же вдруг, через какое-то ограниченное количество времени они должны стать просветлёнными? Ведь любое ограниченное количество времени, в любом случае меньше вечности. Мало того, меньше в бесконечное количество раз и ещё к этому ещё меньше. 




> Для каждого существа есть путь, ведущий к прекращению самсары, а следовательно, _каждое_ существо в определённый момент достигает просветления. Но поскольку не все определённые моменты ещё настали, то и достигли ещё не все.


А может быть, какое-то количество существ будет не просветлёнными существами вечно?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дело не только в том, что  количество существ бесконечно. Дело ещё и в том, что какое-то количество существ, не стали просветлёнными за целую вечность. Я имею в виду тех которые живут прямо сейчас, где-нибудь. Почему же вдруг, через какое-то ограниченное количество времени они должны стать просветлёнными? Ведь любое ограниченное количество времени, в любом случае меньше вечности. Мало того, меньше в бесконечное количество раз и ещё к этому ещё меньше.


Безначальность самсары уравновешивается бесконечным числом существ.




> А может быть, какое-то количество существ будет не просветлёнными существами вечно?


Есть школы буддизма, в которых считается, что часть существ настолько невежественны, что никогда не захотят достичь просветления. Но раз у каждого существа есть природа будды, то логично предположить, что рано или поздно любое существо захочет реализовать эту природу и достигнет просветления.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Есть школы буддизма, в которых считается, что часть существ настолько невежественны, что никогда не захотят достичь просветления. Но раз у каждого существа есть природа будды, то логично предположить, что рано или поздно любое существо захочет реализовать эту природу и достигнет просветления.


А если обычные существа узнают, что, в буддизме называют просветлением, и что, в буддизме называют жизнью после просветления, то, как вы думаете, они захотят достичь просветления?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А если обычные существа узнают, что, в буддизме называют просветлением, и что, в буддизме называют жизнью после просветления, то, как вы думаете, они захотят достичь просветления?


Я думаю, что да, потому что будды обладают способностью разъяснять Дхарму так, чтобы она была понятна.

Но если мы предположим, что есть какая-то часть существ, которая никогда этого не захочет, это не представляет никакой проблемы, потому что потенциал стать буддой у таких существ всё равно есть, и они могут в любой момент вступить на путь Дхармы, если всё же захотят.

----------

Кузьмич (15.06.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Отрицаемый атман, не отрицаемый атман


Думаю, нет "отрицаемого атмана". Есть истинный и ложный. Вернее, истинное представление

----------


## Олег Днепров

Йогачара называет атманом то, что попадает под определение Бог-Творец, если брать это определение из учения не буддийской адвайты Шанкары. Будда может быть имел в виду, что нет того атмана о котором говорится в йогачаре а есть другой атман.

----------

